# Potpomognuta oplodnja > Potpomognuta oplodnja > Potpomognuta oplodnja po klinikama >  Potpomognuta na SV. DUHU

## MIJA 32

drage moje
otvaram novu temu

*molim    vas budite:
- sažete
-informativne*

*molim    vas nemojte:
- vibrati (za to imate odbrojavanje)
-chatati jer    ćemo svaki chat brisati bez upozorenja*

 :Heart: SRETNO    SVIMA :Heart:

----------


## MIJA 32

info

*korisni linkovi kako se neke teme ne bi ponavljale:*


MPO  NA SD
PRETRAGE  NA SD
dr.  Bauman

----------


## AnneMary

čast mi je prva postat na novom topicu!
i sretna sam da vam mogu javit da je moja beta 1100 (nisam točno zapamtila).

oprostite šta sam se prestala nadat i već 10 dnt objavila minus.
neću to više nikad napravit.
naučila sam lekciju. :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Denny

Čast mi je da ti prva čestitam!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  (nakon što sam te skoro makla sa liste, hehe...) Eto, srećom se još jednom pokazalo da minus i minus daju plus!!!
Čestitam od srca draga, i želim ti mirnu i školsku trudnoću!!! :Heart:

----------


## crvenkapica77

omg  annemary   pa to je veliko iznenađenje.....minus pa plus....cestitam  na veliiiiikoj beturini    :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## "tina"

AnneMary velike čestitke i od mene, prekrasne vijesti!

----------


## bugaboo

AnneMary cestitam :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

To su predivne vijesti, konacno su na ovoj temi krenule velike bete, samo neka se taj niz nastavi i na jesen!

----------


## tihić

annemarry jesam ti rekla da simptomi ne znače ništa,čestitam :Very Happy:

----------


## kiara79

čestitam... :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
jesam li ti rekla da imam felling za tebe.. :Cool:

----------


## beba.2

annemary, čestitam ti od srca!!! prekrasno :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## MIJA 32

krenulo je,krenulo :Very Happy: 
čestitam od  :Heart:

----------


## ines31

AnneMary, čestitam na prekrasnoj beti!!!!!!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## šniki

*AnneMary* evo da i ovdje malo poskočim :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## BHany

*oprostite na upadu…samo obavijest*
  Otvorile smo novi topic MPO trudnoća nakon svega pa vas pozivamo da ga posjetite, pročitate uvod i da nadalje tamo pišete svoje trudničke probleme i pitanja, kao i da bodrenje, slavlje te razmjenu osjećaja i stanja tijekom postupka i iščekivanja rezultata nevezanog za kliniku u kojoj se liječite dijelite na temama Odbrojavanje, Nakon transfera ili nekoj sličnoj.
  Hvala

----------


## beba.2

postavit ću pitanje tu, pa ako nije na pravom mjestu, molim modove da ga premjeste.

danas sam bila na uzv, i vide se dvije gestacijske vrećice. plakala sam od sreće. sve sam zaboravila,  i strah i tremu i sve., moje mrvice su tu. dr. B mi je rekao za dva tjedna na uzv i tada bi se trebala čuti srčeka. ali da idem tamo za rizične trudnoće. i to je to. nisam ništa pitala, jer sam bila sva sretna i u oblacima i jedva čekala da izađem van da mužu kažem i pokažem sličicu. e sad, nije li praksa ili nešto, koliko sam vidjela dok sam pohodila tamo, da i oni pregledavaju trudnice i vode im trudnoće uz primarnog ginekologa. jer sam trudnice viđala da su dolazile na preglede. a on je meni rekao da javim kad rodim. :Rolling Eyes:  totalna sam zbunjola. u biti rekao mi je da je najbolje kombinacija  mog primarnog gina i svetog duha. ne znam, ako oni pregledavaju i vode trudnoće, mislim uzv i ostalo, vrlo rado bih tamo išla, imam u njih povjerenja.
puno vam hvala na svim odgovorima ( iako ovo baš i nije bilo sažeto, ispričavam se)

----------


## crvenkapica77

ja ti ne znam odgovor draga....
ali  sam tvoj post procitala 5x  i sva sam se raznjezila  ,najezila, oci su mi pune suza,  tako  mi je drago zbog tebe,          *pa zeno*,* ti ces imat dvojceke  !!  ....
*

----------


## maca2

Cure, treba mi br. privatne ordinacije dr.Baumana - čujem da on ponedjeljkom radi privatno,a ja bih baš u pon.27.9. trebala na UZV prije početka primanja gonala za postupak u Mariboru.
Ako netko ima br. neka javi da se naručim.
Hvala!

----------


## bugaboo

Beba super za dvije srecice :Heart:  :Heart: 

I ja sam viđala trudnice u antisterilitetnoj ambulanti, ne znam po cemu neke idu i dalje tamo na preglede (mozda neki rizicniji slucajevi). Budu ti se vec javile cure koje su trudne ili vec rodile nakon IVF-a na SD.

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

Pozzzzz curke...jel netko možda kreće u akciju u 10 mj....zanima me kakva je situacija što se tiče lijekova?!?

----------


## Gosparka

> Pozzzzz curke...jel netko možda kreće u akciju u 10 mj....zanima me kakva je situacija što se tiče lijekova?!?


 
Krećem ja  :Very Happy: , ali isto ne znam ništa o lijekovima. Čekat ću da počne 9.mj. pa ću onda zvati gore. 
Nego, upisana sam za 10.mj. a M mi treba doći krajem 9.mj. Taj ciklus onda kontam, jel tako?

----------


## centaurea.in.spe

AnneMary  :Very Happy:  bravo za veliku betu
Denny, držim fige za uspješno pikanje
beba.2  :Very Happy:  blizančeki, oduševljena sam
evo, sam da se javim. malo sam zatrpana poslom pa se ne javljam, ali pažljivo pratim kaj se događa na forumu. 
puno pozdrava cure i tipkamo se.

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

[QUOTE=Gosparka;1681831]Krećem ja  :Very Happy: , ali isto ne znam ništa o lijekovima. Čekat ću da počne 9.mj. pa ću onda zvati gore. 
Nego, upisana sam za 10.mj. a M mi treba doći krajem 9.mj. Taj ciklus onda kontam, jel tako?[/QUOTE

ja sam zadnji put bila na dugom protokolu i ja sam se njima morala javiti 21 d.c onda sam nakon UZV-a počela s decapep. i kad sam dobila M počela sam se pikati s gonalima....sad nemam pojma što su tebi rekli za terapiju.....mislim da ih možeš i ovih dana nazvati čisto zbog terapije....baš me opalio naki adrenalin .... što se mene tiče ja bih mogla i sutra početi s pikanjem , ali nažalost neće ići.... :Smile:  za naše nadamo se nove pobjede  :Smile:

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

*Svim curama čestitam na velikim betama...cure bravo!!!!*

----------


## AnneMary

imamo jednu malu GV. za sad sve u redu.
inače dr.B. je gore pa ako trebate zovite za dogovore.
sretno svima u jesenskom vlakiću!

----------


## kiara79

jel netko zna ima li dr.B.sutra ambulantu,onako ko i prije ovih godišnjih ili ne..
kad sam gore javila neg betu sr.J.me otpilila i rekla da zovem u 9.mj. :Shock: 
i kaj sad... :Rolling Eyes:  a M moram dobiti početkom 9 mj.i sad bi po tome  trebala propustiti ciklus...jooooj kak me to izluđuje.. :Mad:

----------


## kiara79

> imamo jednu malu GV. za sad sve u redu.
> inače dr.B. je gore pa ako trebate zovite za dogovore.
> sretno svima u jesenskom vlakiću!


da i tu poskočim za tvoje srčeko...bravo.. :Zaljubljen:

----------


## AnneMary

> da i tu poskočim za tvoje srčeko...bravo..



ne vidi se još srce, prerano je.
za 10-ak dana!

i sutra ti je dr.B sigurno gore a čini mi se da je sestra J. na godišnjem.

----------


## kandela

AnneMary tako mi je drago za tebe...meni beta nula, al sad bar znam kak je vama trudnima hahaha... 3 dana nakon postupka postala sam jako pospana, osjetljiva na mirise zeludac mi se dizao na sve i svasta, cice su me bolile za poludit...uh jedva sam prezivila.... :Smile:  ali nakon kasnjenja od tjedan dana je dosla i vjestica i sad idemo dalje....

----------


## AnneMary

> AnneMary tako mi je drago za tebe...meni beta nula, al sad bar znam kak je vama trudnima hahaha... 3 dana nakon postupka postala sam jako pospana, osjetljiva na mirise zeludac mi se dizao na sve i svasta, cice su me bolile za poludit...uh jedva sam prezivila.... ali nakon kasnjenja od tjedan dana je dosla i vjestica i sad idemo dalje....


hvala kandela!

žao mi je , ali sljedeći put možda bude dobitan (tako sam samu sebe tješila).
s obzirom na simptome, i kašnjenje, možda je i došlo do implatacije ali se plod nije održao.
jer ako nisi vadila betu ne možeš znat jel zbog toga kasnila.
samo hrabro naprijed do cilja.
pratiti ću ja vas i dalje kao i dosad.
a u ovih godinu dana pokušaja dosta vas imam za pratit.
sretno cure!

----------


## bugaboo

> jel netko zna ima li dr.B.sutra ambulantu,onako ko i prije ovih godišnjih ili ne..
> kad sam gore javila neg betu sr.J.me otpilila i rekla da zovem u 9.mj.
> i kaj sad... a M moram dobiti početkom 9 mj.i sad bi po tome trebala propustiti ciklus...jooooj kak me to izluđuje..


Kiara ja sam sad nakon negativne bete odmah s nalazom otisla do sestre J. da je pitam kaj sad dalje pa mi je rekla da u 8. mj labos ne radi i da dodjem 7/8 DC menge koju trebam dobiti krajem 8. mj pa cemo u prirodnjak ili odmznuti JS.

Nemoj cekati da ti propadne ciklus u 9. mj, radije opet sad nazovi prije nego dobijes mengu i reci da bi ti odmah s tom mengom u postupak.

----------


## kiara79

već sam luda,cijelo dopodne sjedim na telefonu i nitko se ne javlja...

----------


## kiara79

u četvrtak sam na dogovoru...dr.B radi još sutra i prekosutra i od idućeg tjedna je na godišnjem...

----------


## crvenkapica77

pa zar  dr. nije vec bio na godisnjem?   ili tek ide?

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

Mene je dr.B prvo pitao je M prebolio zaušnjake.....a zatim sam promjenila svog ginekologa i kad smo razgovarali vezano za MPO mi je rekao da je to zapravo da su zaušnjaci koma jer sve žljezde nakon toga su u banani...ne znam što bih rekla .... kljukala sam ja MM s raznim vitaminima (vitamin E, cink i selen) ali to baš i nije dalo neke poz. rezultate....pokušat ćemo ponovno jer planiramo u 10 mj. u akciju.....hvala Vam curke na odgovorima jer vidim da nisam sama

----------


## kiara79

bio i ide opet...tako mi rekla sr.P. :Smile:

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

> Mene je dr.B prvo pitao je M prebolio zaušnjake.....a zatim sam promjenila svog ginekologa i kad smo razgovarali vezano za MPO mi je rekao da je to zapravo da su zaušnjaci koma jer sve žljezde nakon toga su u banani...ne znam što bih rekla .... kljukala sam ja MM s raznim vitaminima (vitamin E, cink i selen) ali to baš i nije dalo neke poz. rezultate....pokušat ćemo ponovno jer planiramo u 10 mj. u akciju.....hvala Vam curke na odgovorima jer vidim da nisam sama


*Greška kriva tema!*

----------


## modesty4

Danas sam zvala Sv. duh jer sam na listi za lijekove i sestra mi je rekla da se čeka potpis ravnatelja koji je obećao 23.08. potpisati da bi se lijekovi mogli izdati!! I da rekla mi je da ponovo zovem u utorak odnosno 24.08..

----------


## crvenkapica77

> bio i ide opet...tako mi rekla sr.P.


aj neka  , nek se on dobro odmori  ,pa   jos bolje  bude radio   :Wink:

----------


## miana

> Cure, treba mi br. privatne ordinacije dr.Baumana - čujem da on ponedjeljkom radi privatno,a ja bih baš u pon.27.9. trebala na UZV prije početka primanja gonala za postupak u Mariboru.
> Ako netko ima br. neka javi da se naručim.
> Hvala!


draga dr.bauman ti radi ponedjeljkom u poliklinici pintarić,stenjevečka ulica 33, br.tel.01-3791-065

----------


## corinaII

Ja sam na S.Duhu početkom 9mj. Ljekove sam odmah dobila kad sam išla na konzultacije u 7mjesecu......... ovu Nedjelju(22.08) počinjem s Deceptylom 21 dan ciklusa.....( ultrazvuk ču obaviti u Zadru kod ginekologa jer je Bauman na godišnjem )
Od 1.09 sam u Zagrebu pa me zanima koje točno uputnice trebam tražiti od svoga ginekologa da mi da...jer u Zagrebu mislim ostati sve do nakon transfera....
Znači treba mi za MM-a uputica za spermiogram( dali je dovoljna jedna ili treba više njih) a za mene uputnica za folikumetriju koja vrijedi za tri puta...... 
 Dali sam nešto predvidjela i dali mi treba još koja uputnica :Confused:

----------


## KIKLA123

*corina* uz ove dvije uputnice,treba ti još uputnica treća  za bolničko liječenje ne sijećam se kako je pisalo transfer i obrada tako nešto,pitaj svog giniča...nju daješ na punkciji.sretno....*   beba2 i AnneMary čestitam na trudnoći...svima ostalima~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za smotuljke...*

----------


## crvenkapica77

uputnica  za spermiogram, za folikulometrije i    za ivf(   punkcija- transfer)  da pise   bolnicko lijecenje =   ukupno  3 uputnice   
corina  ,  dali imas pravo na putni trosak?   bas me zanima  ....i tebi je blizi split?

----------


## corinaII

Crvenkapice imam pravo na putni trošak......sad kad sam išla u 7mj bez problema su mi dali tako da ja stvarno nemam problema s time. 
Što tebi ne daju putni ?
Čitala sam negdje u zakonu da pravo na putni trošak imaju svi koji se lječe van svoga mjesta boravka a da to lječenje i istu tu uslugu ne mogu dobiti u svome mjestu tj. u svojoj bolnici.
A kod nas u Zadru ti se rade jedino inseminacije , tako da ja moram ići van svoga mjesta boravka..

----------


## corinaII

.....a kad sam izabrala Sv.Duh nitko mi nije prigovorio ili nešto rekao zašto ne idem u Split.

----------


## crvenkapica77

da corina, i ja sam dobila u 6mj. putni trosak  ali  vise  nemam pravo, jer mi je Split blizi  (  100km)  .....to mi je gin.potvrdila nedavno.....kao da ne smije to davati   jer su rekli u hzzo samo najblize mj.bolnica koja radi mpo

----------


## kiara79

bili na dogovoru...
sad čekam pikice koje bi trebale stići u 9 mj. i u 10.mj.idemo na IVF...
konačno da i kod mene bude konkretne akcije... :Very Happy:

----------


## vinalina

Ajd NAPOKON, e sad kad se vreća odveže...

----------


## kiara79

> Ajd NAPOKON, e sad kad se vreća odveže...


he,he..tak kaže i moja baka.. :Laughing:

----------


## corinaII

Crvenkapice stvarno neznam da je to tako...ja sam slijedeći tjedan narućena kod svog ginekologa po uputnice i putni nalog pa me baš zanima što če mi reči.......

----------


## crvenkapica77

corina   sve ovisi i od  dr.   moja se kaze boji dati  putni nalog  

kiara ,  e neka si i ti  krenula na ivf bas mi je drago,    e ovo ce ti biti  dobitna kombinacija   :Smile:   vidjet  ces

----------


## Korny77

Pozdrav svima,
još uvijek vas redovito pratim i želim svima koji su u postupku puno sreće.
Danas smo bili na kontroli-sada smo u 20tt i za sada su nam rekli da je curica.Znači biti će mala Lucija...)
Nevjerojatno kako se svi čude (sestre i dr.) kad im kažem da je nama uspjelo iz prvog ivf...Tek sam sad postala svijesna koliko smo sreće imali...
Toliko za sada - Pozdrav svima i velika pusa.....

----------


## bugaboo

Korny uzivaj u trudnoci, jako lijepo ime za curicu, i meni je Lucija jedan od favorita za nadam se skoru buducnost.

----------


## corinaII

Ja sam bila u 7mj kod Baumana na dogovoru za IVf  početkom 9mj...dobila sam odmah sve ljekove tj. 20 ampula Menopura i 14 Decepeptyla i 1 Ovitrele.
E sada dogovor je bio da ultrazvuk 21dan ciklusa napravim u Zadru i ako je sve ok. da počnem s Decepeptylima( a kako mi 21 dan pada sutra ja sam to obavila jučer i čula se s doktorom Baumanom). Sve je ok mogu početi s njima ali mi nije jasno točno koji dan....
trebao bi biti točno 21 dan od zadnjeg menzisa zar ne???? Sorry malo sam zbunjena jer u prošlom postupku sam krenila od 2 dana ciklusa s po dva Menopura i jednim Dipherelinom( dr.Reš)....   U koliko je sati najbolje davati sebi inekciju Decapeptyl-a, dali se treba izvaditi iz frižidera pola sata prije upotrebe..... i kad krenem s Menopurima jel se može davati jedna inekcija iza druge??'' :Confused:

----------


## corinaII

....... Menopur se počinje davati od drugog dana cilklusa nikako prije zar ne ?

----------


## AnneMary

> Ja sam bila u 7mj kod Baumana na dogovoru za IVf  početkom 9mj...dobila sam odmah sve ljekove tj. 20 ampula Menopura i 14 Decepeptyla i 1 Ovitrele.
> E sada dogovor je bio da ultrazvuk 21dan ciklusa napravim u Zadru i ako je sve ok. da počnem s Decepeptylima( a kako mi 21 dan pada sutra ja sam to obavila jučer i čula se s doktorom Baumanom). Sve je ok mogu početi s njima ali mi nije jasno točno koji dan....
> trebao bi biti točno 21 dan od zadnjeg menzisa zar ne???? Sorry malo sam zbunjena jer u prošlom postupku sam krenila od 2 dana ciklusa s po dva Menopura i jednim Dipherelinom( dr.Reš)....   U koliko je sati najbolje davati sebi inekciju Decapeptyl-a, dali se treba izvaditi iz frižidera pola sata prije upotrebe..... i kad krenem s Menopurima jel se može davati jedna inekcija iza druge??''


obavezno izvadi iz hladnjaka 1-2 sata prije da se stemperira jer bi te moglo peći.
prvu inekciju decapeptila uzmi 21.dc, dakle 21 dan od prvog dana menzesa.
ja sam uzimala u popodnevnim satima iza 16 sati.
i bez problema može jedna za drugom ako ti tako odgovara.
sretno!

----------


## corinaII

AnneMary hvala ti.

----------


## corinaII

Mislim da ču ja s Decepeptylima početi ujutro oko 7 sati jer mi je tada najzgodnije prije posla, a i več sam se navikla ujutro jer u prošlom postupku kod Reša sam se pikala oko 6 ujutro( tako mi je on rekao).............uf sad sam več nervozna dali če sve proći ok....

----------


## crvenkapica77

ja sam  pocela  2dc sa menopurima,   oko 21h sam davala si inekcije,   obe,to vrijeme mi je pasalo,u razmaku 5 min,  kad sam si trebala dati stopericu  tada me je dr. pitao  u koje vrijeme se pikam,   valjda kad da dam  onda  stopericu..

...sretno corina!!!

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

Curke ajd jedno pitanje koje sam možda već i pitala.....koliko čekamo na terapiju cca.15-ak dana, 1 mj ili +.....pregovaram sama sa sobom kako i kada krenuti u akciju nadam se *debljanja*

----------


## Gosparka

Cure, vi koje ste naručene za postupke u 9.mj., jeste dobile lijekove? Čujem da je neki zastoj s lijekovima, u biti da kasne skoro za cijeli mjesec.

----------


## Jim

Curke evo jedna radosna i čudesna vijest... ja sam trudnaaaaaaaaaaa !
Nakon 5 godina suza i boli, kada sam se najmanje nadala...
Oprostite mi što sam već iz očaja unaprijed objavila minus, ali moj postupak sa odmrznutim js je ipak donio veeeeliiiikiiii plus.
Ja sam treća trudnica na SD iz odmrznutih js.

----------


## AnneMary

> Curke evo jedna radosna i čudesna vijest... ja sam trudnaaaaaaaaaaa !
> Nakon 5 godina suza i boli, kada sam se najmanje nadala...
> Oprostite mi što sam već iz očaja unaprijed objavila minus, ali moj postupak sa odmrznutim js je ipak donio veeeeliiiikiiii plus.
> Ja sam treća trudnica na SD iz odmrznutih js.




a zato ti meni ne odgovaraš na pitanje!
bravo!  :Klap: 
čestitam! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
vidiš kad se najmanje nadaš stigne veselje.

i mi smo jutros bili gore i vidili malo srce!
veliki smo 5mm i baš smo sretni.

nadam se da ćemo se gore sretat na kontrolama s obzirom da smo isti dan imale transfer!

----------


## šniki

*Jim* čestitam...predivna vijest, svaka čast :Klap: 
*AnneMary* bravo za malo :Heart:

----------


## corinaII

*Jim* od srca čestitam  :Very Happy:  :Heart:  :Very Happy:  :Heart:

----------


## corinaII

AnneMary :Heart:  želim ti mirnu i školsku trudnoču

----------


## corinaII

Ja sam počela s deceptylima 21 dan ciklusa i sada mi teba menzis stiči kroz koji dan....dali to znači i kad dobijem M normalno nastavljam s Deceptylima i drugi dan ciklusa samo još dodajem Menopure ?

----------


## vinalina

Jim, čestitam!!!!!!!!

Corina, da, nastavljaš normalno. Kako ti je napisao na papiru? Ako ti je napisao od 1. - 3. dana Menopur, onda počinješ taj dan kada dobiješ M. Ako piše 2. - 4 dc, onda krećeš 2. dan. 

Kada ideš na kontrolu?

----------


## corinaII

Vinalina ništa mi nije napisao u papiru...ja predpostavljam da je drugi dan ciklusa jer sam tako počela uzimati u prošlom Ivf-u??? A na kontrolu bi onda trebala 8d.c  to je negdje od (3-5.09) ovisno kada mi stigne menzis..... baš sam zvala sestru na S.Duhu da vidim koliko se prije moram naručiti za taj ultrazvuk 8.dc.
Kad sam bila u 7mj. na dogovoru za IVf kod Baumana, donjela sam svoj protokol od Dr.Reša kad sam počinjala s Menopurima 2.dc. pa mi je on rekao da ču opet tako početi jednimo s Deceptylima da počnem 21d.c

----------


## vinalina

Znači, ako onda krećeš  2 dana ciklusa. Prvi dan dobiješ M, drugi dan pikaš, a kako dalje, zar do 8 dana primaš po 2 inj. Menopura?

A što se tiče naručivanja, nema naručivanja, samo dođeš ujutro u pola 8 na folikulometriju, s uputnicom za istu.

----------


## vinalina

A koliko si dobila jajnih stanica kod Reša?

I koliko si primila Menopura?

----------


## corinaII

10 jajnih stanica sam dobila...... misliš da je 2 menopura malo ili puno ???

----------


## corinaII

Dr. Bauman mi je dao protokol od 20 ampula Menopura, 14 Decapeptyla i 1 Ovitrele

----------


## vinalina

10 js, s koliko Menopura?

I do 8dc ideš s 2 Men?

Zanima me zašto se odlučio na istu stimulaciju, očito je mislio da je ova dobra. 
Ja sam s 27 Gonala dobila 11 jajnih stanica. To je dosta hormona za toliko stanica (meni malo). Kada sam bila na Menopurima, reagirala sam skroz loše. Ali svaka od nas je drugačija...

----------


## vinalina

> Dr. Bauman mi je dao protokol od 20 ampula Menopura, 14 Decapeptyla i 1 Ovitrele


Da, ali to ti ništa ne znači, ako ti bude trebalo još, tj, ako možda nebudeš dobro reagirala ili ako ti se produži ciklus, dobit ćeš u bolnici još i Menopura i Decapeptyla. Ovo je kao neki okviran broj.

----------


## corinaII

10 jajnih stanica sam dobila s 20 menopura ( u biti ostalo mi je  bilo još 1 menopur tako da sam u biti potrošila 19)

----------


## vinalina

Da, to je manja stimulacija, recimo, a dobro si reagirala, dobila dosta js. VAljda je zato odlučio na istu stimulaciju. 
Ja sam s 30 Menopura dobila 2 (nezrele) js. Nisu se uopće oplodile. Koma! A tada sam imala 24 godine...

----------


## corinaII

Ja imam 28 godina....a joj valjda ču i ovaj put dobro reagirati na Menopure nadam se......

----------


## vinalina

Ma naravno da hoćeš, kak je bilo i zadnji puta, neće puno falit. Htjela sam ti samo reći kako sam ja 'low responder' pa pušem i na hladno što se terapije tiče.

SRETNO...

----------


## bugaboo

Jim cestitam :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

I mene cekaju moje JS na SD pa krecem cim se vratim s GO. Pruzila si mi nadu da ipak moze uspjeti i sa zamrznutim JS iako nisam bas optimisticna sto se toga tice.

AnneMary bravo za :Heart:

----------


## ines31

Jim, čestitam, bravo :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
AnneMary, bravo za malo srčeko :Klap:  :Heart: !
Svima želim plodnu i uspješnu jesen!!!!! :Heart:

----------


## diki

> Ma naravno da hoćeš, kak je bilo i zadnji puta, neće puno falit. Htjela sam ti samo reći kako sam ja 'low responder' pa pušem i na hladno što se terapije tiče.
> 
> SRETNO...



Vinalina, pošto sam i ja 'low responder' zanima me da li ideš uopće u stimulirane postupke i kakvu stimulaciju ti odredi dr, B. ? Ja sam bila u dva stimulirana , zadnji u 4.mj. i nije me uopće stavio na listu za ljekove, idem samo u prirodne i to od 6. samo jednom došla do jajne stanice.

----------


## vinalina

I ja sam se napatila s prirodnjacima, iako su mi prije bolje odgovarali, jer nisam baš bila za opciju bacanja zametaka, ali to je sada druga priča. Uglavnom prirodni i jesu takvi, veliki rizik, meni je folikul stajao na mjestu i onda u jednom danu buknul i puknul. I nikako doći do punkcije. No to je druga priča. 

Kako ti znaš da si 'low responder'? Jesi li bila u nekoj stimulaciji? Ako jesi, u kakvoj?

Probam ti poslati pp, javi jel došao.

----------


## vinalina

Ah, nemaš opciju privatnih poruka...

----------


## vinalina

DA išla sam 2 puta u stimulirani postupak, prvi puta s Menopurom, loša reakcija, skoro nikakva, kako sam već napisala 

Drugi puta Gonali, od prvoga dana krenula s 4 Gonala...to je najjače. Pa je smanjivao na 3 , pa na 2. Došli do 27 Gonala, punktirano 11 jajnih stanica. Ali toliko je i bilo folikula. Dok neki koji dobro reagiraju, dobiju taj broj od18 Gonala, recimo...

----------


## diki

> I ja sam se napatila s prirodnjacima, iako su mi prije bolje odgovarali, jer nisam baš bila za opciju bacanja zametaka, ali to je sada druga priča. Uglavnom prirodni i jesu takvi, veliki rizik, meni je folikul stajao na mjestu i onda u jednom danu buknul i puknul. I nikako doći do punkcije. No to je druga priča. 
> 
> Kako ti znaš da si 'low responder'? Jesi li bila u nekoj stimulaciji? Ako jesi, u kakvoj?
> 
> Probam ti poslati pp, javi jel došao.




bila sam u dva stimulirana , prvi 10 gonala- jedan folikul i jedna stanica, a u drugom su me namučili 25 gonala i 16 menopura i jedan folikul , jedna stanica.

----------


## Kadauna

> DA išla sam 2 puta u stimulirani postupak, prvi puta s Menopurom, loša reakcija, skoro nikakva, kako sam već napisala 
> 
> Drugi puta Gonali, od prvoga dana krenula s 4 Gonala...to je najjače. Pa je smanjivao na 3 , pa na 2. Došli do 27 Gonala, punktirano 11 jajnih stanica. Ali toliko je i bilo folikula. Dok neki koji dobro reagiraju, dobiju taj broj od18 Gonala, recimo...


Sorry Vinalina, samo kratki ispravak, s 11 js ti uopće ne spadaš u low respondere dok DIki već spada među njih s ovim što je napisala. Ti si na menopure loše reagirala dok si na gonale skroz u skladu s očekivanim reagirala.

----------


## Kadauna

*JIM,* a tebi čestitam na trudnoći... pa gdje si do sada bila s objavom  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  ajde napiši svoje iskustvo na topicu odmrznute jajne stanice da ostane zabilježeno i za druge cure koje idu u takve postupke..........

----------


## vinalina

Dobro, Kaduna, ali prvi stimulirani s Menopurima je bio takav kakav je bio i zato je dr. B. to rekao za mene i da će mi dati full stimulaciju. Naravno da sam za razliku od Menopura s Gonalima bila zadovoljna...
Ko zna, možda je to psihički. Jer ako 30 Menopura, 2 js, nije low responder, onda valjda nisam...

----------


## frka

vinalina, ali ne mozes biti low responder a s 27 gonala si dobila 11js. jednostavno na menopure nisi dobro reagirala, ali low respoder nisi sigurno...

----------


## vinalina

Onda nisam. Evo, ispričavam se onima koji su čitali moje postove...

----------


## beba.2

jim, bravo za trudnoću!!!!!!!!!!!

annemary, bravo za srčeko malo!!

----------


## Sela

> Curke evo jedna radosna i čudesna vijest... ja sam trudnaaaaaaaaaaa !
> Nakon 5 godina suza i boli, kada sam se najmanje nadala...
> Oprostite mi što sam već iz očaja unaprijed objavila minus, ali moj postupak sa odmrznutim js je ipak donio veeeeliiiikiiii plus.
> Ja sam treća trudnica na SD iz odmrznutih js.


*JIM* kraasno!!!Cestitam!!!

----------


## miška

> Cure, vi koje ste naručene za postupke u 9.mj., jeste dobile lijekove? Čujem da je neki zastoj s lijekovima, u biti da kasne skoro za cijeli mjesec.


Da,ovo i mene zanima

----------


## crvenkapica77

> Curke evo jedna radosna i čudesna vijest... ja sam trudnaaaaaaaaaaa !
> Nakon 5 godina suza i boli, kada sam se najmanje nadala...
> Oprostite mi što sam već iz očaja unaprijed objavila minus, ali moj postupak sa odmrznutim js je ipak donio veeeeliiiikiiii plus.
> Ja sam treća trudnica na SD iz odmrznutih js.



ma ja sam to negdje procitala  na nekoj temi  , tj.  vidim tvoj potpis  beta  680...2500....pa reko  jbt  jesam ja totalno senilna  kad sam to propustila da  je nasa jim  trudna,  a to  tako frisko  :Smile: ......pa super draga  , odlicno   *CESTITAM  JIM  ....ajde fala Bogu da i iz odmrznutih  js bude sto vise trudnoca
*

----------


## kandela

> Da,ovo i mene zanima


ja bila u ponedjeljak i rekli mi da se javim 30 ili 31.8 da mi kazu za ljekove, ali da misle da prije 20.9 nece biti nista

----------


## crvenkapica77

vi koje ste bile na SD na IVF  jeste li dobivale  slike  embrija ??

----------


## Gosparka

> ja bila u ponedjeljak i rekli mi da se javim 30 ili 31.8 da mi kazu za ljekove, ali da misle da prije 20.9 nece biti nista


 
A za koji mjesec si zapisana za postupak?

----------


## kandela

> A za koji mjesec si zapisana za postupak?


trebala bi krenuti u devetom sa dugim protocolom

----------


## modesty4

Sve cure koje čekate lijekove ... ja sam danas preuzela svoje. Sestra mi je rekla kako im je odobreno samo za 10 postupaka,odnosno lijekovi za 10-ak žena i glavni vam je kriterij dobivanja datum kada ste stavljeni na listu za lijekove.
Ja sam još početkom 6 mjeseca upisana i dala mi je bez problema, ali iza mene je došla ženskica koja je upisana u 7 mjesecu i njoj nije dala.
I da dobila sam 14 decaptetyla i 25 gonala, prvi puta idem u postupak nakon 2 neuspjele inseminacije.

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

> Sve cure koje čekate lijekove ... ja sam danas preuzela svoje. Sestra mi je rekla kako im je odobreno samo za 10 postupaka,odnosno lijekovi za 10-ak žena i glavni vam je kriterij dobivanja datum kada ste stavljeni na listu za lijekove.
> Ja sam još početkom 6 mjeseca upisana i dala mi je bez problema, ali iza mene je došla ženskica koja je upisana u 7 mjesecu i njoj nije dala.
> I da dobila sam 14 decaptetyla i 25 gonala, prvi puta idem u postupak nakon 2 neuspjele inseminacije.


Znači opet ću čekati.... :Sad:

----------


## Kadauna

Evo još jednom - moram... - čestitam našem ministarstvu na najluđem zakonu o medicinskoj oplodnji, na najgorem s najmanjom stopom uspjeha u Europi, a uz to još i na dodatnim benefitima ovog zakona kao što je 6 besplatnih postupaka za koje nema uvijek lijekova.

*Ma bravo LE MINISTRE! Nek ste vi i privatnicima odobrili po 100 postupaka, bar dva privatnika u HR!*

----------


## Kadauna

> *Ma bravo LE MINISTRE! Nek ste vi i privatnicima odobrili po 100 postupaka, bar dva privatnika u HR!*



samo da pojasnim, poliklinika IVF u Zagrebu i poliklinika CITO u Splitu su potpisali ugovore s HZZO-om da se kod njih također može ići u postupke na teret HZZO-a..... a naše državne bolnice nemaju dovoljno sredstava za ugovorene postupke. BLJEK!

----------


## Denny

samo da pojasnim:
- CITO je dobio 50 postupaka a ne 100.
- lijekove trenutno financiraju iz svog džepa, što će im HZZO početi refundirati tek za tri do četiri mjeseca, ako i tad! 

Info provjerila jučer. Ako na SD trenutno nema lijekova, to sigurno nije zato što su otišli na Cito, jer *NISU NI TAMO.*

----------


## Kadauna

Denny, nisam ja ni mislila reći da su lijekovi završili sa S. Duha u privatnim poliklinikama.....................

Ali mi je suludo uopće odobravati ugovore privatnicima s HZZO-om dok god ni državne bolnice u kojima se obavlja IVF već godinama nisu u stanju funkcionirati normalno zbog besparice.

----------


## crvenkapica77

kadauna,  nemoj tako  ...
u  citavoj dalmaciji vec godinama  nemamo  bolnicu u kojoj bi se radila potpomognuta , ( osim  kbc  split  sto bi meni osobno bila zadnja varijanta, ) a u ZG  su  SD,  VV, Vinogradska  itd.  tesko je nama  parovima putovati  u ZG  velika je to tlaka,  i sad kad je , *hvala Bogu  ,*doslo  do ovoga da se moze  u CITA  preko hzzo, trebamo biti sretni  ...svi...
ne vjerujem da zbog   toga  manjkaju lijekovi   na SD,  zao mi je cura  i sama sam bila  gore,  nadam se  da ce se  situacija poboljsati  i  da ce ubrzo lijekova bit

----------


## frka

nemojte se hvatati svake rijeci, ljudi... u trenutnoj MPO situaciji u Hrvata potrebna je 100%-tna objektivnost jer je u protivnom bitka protiv zakona uzaludna...

nitko nije kontra cita niti cinjenice da je dobio ugovor i naravno da je svima jasno da je to odlicno za pacijente, ali sve skupa sto se dogadja vezano uz nas MPO vrvi nelogicnostima i nebulozama... ne postoje prioriteti, stvari se ne rjesavaju kako bi trebale i sve skupa treba objektivno sagledati (bez obzira na emocionalne naklonosti prema odredjenim lijecnicima i klinikama - i ja sam vezana uz VV i zahvaljujuci njima sam i trudna, ali to ne znaci da je sve super dandy gore).

hocu reci - nemojte se osjecati napadnutima i braniti odredjene postupke iz osobnih razloga i naklonosti prema nekome - treba pogledati siru sliku... (inace, svima je jasno da je cito ekipa super - ovo nije napad na njih nego na doticne koji upravljaju svima i svime).

----------


## corinaII

Cijeli dan danas zovem S.Duh i nitko mi se ne javlja....meni u Nedjelju pada 8dc. kada bi trebala na folikumetriju...dali Dr. Bauman radi i Nedjeljom, i dali se trebam naručiti ili jednostavno dođem ujutro na odjel???  Ili ipak da dođem u Subotu 7. dc.

----------


## bugaboo

Corina od ponedjeljka do petka se ne moras narucivati, samo dodjes u 7,30h na folikulometriju i pitas tko je zadnji tako da znas iza koga si po redu.

Moje iskustvo je da subotom i nedjeljom nemas nikoga u ambulanti, dr ti kaze ako trebas doci bas u subotu ili nedjelju pa te na UZV pogleda dezurni dr i telefonski zove tvog MPO-ovca da pita sto da ti kaze za dalje. Pokusaj jos zvati sutra i prekosutra da pitas sestre jer ako se samo pojavis gore za vikend nece te nitko pogledati ako nemas dogovoreno. 

Drzim fige da ti ovo bude zadnji postupak~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## AnneMary

> Cijeli dan danas zovem S.Duh i nitko mi se ne javlja....meni u Nedjelju pada 8dc. kada bi trebala na folikumetriju...dali Dr. Bauman radi i Nedjeljom, i dali se trebam naručiti ili jednostavno dođem ujutro na odjel???  Ili ipak da dođem u Subotu 7. dc.



odi u petak ujutro!
tako je meni bilo i rekli su d adođem u petak.
i onda ćeš opet u ponedjeljak.
sretno!

----------


## crvenkapica77

odes u petak   i mozda ti kaze da dođes  u subotu  , ako misli da je potrebno, tako su meni....u petak sam bila  na folikulometriji-  pa u subotu  na  uzv  ,navecer stoperica  u  ponedeljak punkcija......jel to ti putujes iz ZD?

----------


## corinaII

Hej putujem....u četvrtak sam u ZG-u u petak na folikumetriji i ostajem sve do kraja  u Zagrebu kod prijatelja tako da ne idem vamo tamo.... Crvenkapice ja sam dobila jutros putni nalog od svoga ginekologa bez problema....

----------


## crvenkapica77

aj super,  sve  to ovisi od  dr. do dr. mada je i tebi Split blizi  nego ZG...ili nije  autoputem?
SRETNO U PETAK  !!...javljaj nam se  :Heart:

----------


## Pinky

> samo da pojasnim, poliklinika IVF u Zagrebu i poliklinika CITO u Splitu su potpisali ugovore s HZZO-om da se kod njih također može ići u postupke na teret HZZO-a..... a naše državne bolnice nemaju dovoljno sredstava za ugovorene postupke. BLJEK!


drago mi je da nakon 8. postupaka koje sam platila iz svog džepa mogu koristiti tu blagodat. ja nisam kandidat za mb, pa nema smisla da tamo idem, ne kužim kakve veze ima cito sa sd? to što državne klinike nemaju love, nije dr. poljak kriv. treba se žestit na milinovića a ne na njega.

----------


## Pinky

> Denny, nisam ja ni mislila reći da su lijekovi završili sa S. Duha u privatnim poliklinikama.....................
> 
> Ali mi je suludo uopće odobravati ugovore privatnicima s HZZO-om dok god ni državne bolnice u kojima se obavlja IVF već godinama nisu u stanju funkcionirati normalno zbog besparice.


i loših poteza
http://www.zagrebancija.com/hr-aktua...-dugova_306595

----------


## Kadauna

nije ovdje mjesto za javnu raspravu, ali mi nije jasno i dalje da se recimo u KB Osijek čeka 1-2 g. na stimulirani postupak a da se istodobno privatnicima daju ugovori s HZZO-om...................... Bili to privatnici u ZG ili ST nije ni bitno.

----------


## Kadauna

cure sa SD-a  i moderatorice, sorry na off topicu

----------


## Pinky

> cure sa SD-a  i moderatorice, sorry na off topicu


i ja se ispričavam na offu, ovo je zadnje.
u kbc-u split se uopće ne čeka, npr. 
dugo vremena se putovalo iz dalmacije u zg, možda je vrijeme za obratno putovanje ako su redovi u zg preveliki.
jako mi je žao što se to događa i bila bi najsretnija da sve imamo najbržu i najbolju liječničku pomoć te da što prije dođemo do željenih beba.
oprostite sd-ovke što sam uzurpirala prostor, al izgleda da preemotivno reagiram na neke stvari, što nije ni čudo, sve smo pokretne bombice.

----------


## bugaboo

Corina i ja sam sutra ujutro na SD, vidjet cu hoce li biti sta od mojih smrzlica, vidimo se!

----------


## corinaII

hej Bugaboo kako je prošlo danas ? Ja sam u ponedjeljak ujutro opet na folikumetriji.....

----------


## bugaboo

Sve o.k., i ja sam u pon opet gore, a u utorak vjerojatno odmrzavanje i oplodnja mojih smrzlica...

Kako tebi ide, jel se vec vidi nesto folikulica?

----------


## corinaII

bugaboo ništa mi Dr. Bauman nije rekao....u ponedjeljak ču znati više, povećao mi je menopure s 2 na 3....... ja pijem od Elevita pronatal i sad neznam dali bi bilo dobro da uz to još i pijem folacin ili mi je to dovoljno?

----------


## bugaboo

Ne bih znala, ja uvijek prije i za vrijeme postupka pijem folic +, ali kako sam se tek vratila sa GO nisam jos nista kupila. Negdje sam procitala da treba piti 800 mg folne, pa ako ti je to sadrzano u pronatalu valjda ne trebas nista dodatno piti.

----------


## corinaII

Hej bugaboo kako je proplo jutros? Meni je opet u srijedu biti na folikumetriji....za sada ih imam 10-tak...

----------


## bugaboo

Super za 10 folikulica!

Meni za sada sve o.k., u srijedu odleđuju moje mrvice i oplođuju ih, nadam se da ce bar 1 dozivjeti transfer...

----------


## linalena

Dobar dan, pridružujem se vlakiću sa SD, zapravo se nadam da ću se uskoro pridružiti trudnicama sa SD

Dakle, ukratko, mm i ja oboje 38, on OAT, ja valjda OK (operacija velikog mioma prije 2.5 godine), trudimo se skoro 3 godine, ove godine u 4mj biokemijska. Njemu nađena varikokela al s obzirom na naše godine preporučeno nam je da odemo na koji postupak pa tek onda on na operaciju i tako smo krenuli na SD, sutra idemo na prvi razgovor s dr. B.
Meni će sutra biti 13dc i joj frka strah
Kaj mi je za očekivati i može li koja biti tako dobra pa mi ukratko opisati korake? Ono od prvog ovakvog razgovora pa do postupka, vrijeme mjesto itd

Hvala puno na odgovorima i puno puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~ za sve kojima treba

----------


## crvenkapica77

linalena  stvarno  te  ne treba biti strah    :Love: 
,sutra ces lijepo sa   dr. razgovarat, pitaj ga sve sta te zanima,  mozda ti  kaze  ajde  prvo  ineminaciju  ( a to ti je  maciji kasalj) ako ne,  vjerovatno te upise odmah za lijekove, onda cekas  doma da te  zovnu  da dođes po njih  ( ca.  3-5tj)   do tada  moras  sredit  papirologiju  , e to zivcira,  trebat ces  sve one papire  napaviti  sto traze:  potvrde,pravnika   , psihologa,  nalaze  hiv, hepatitisa, sifilisa,  itd itd.to ce ti dr. sve napisati.odmah krenes u skupljanju  nalaza....onda dođes po lijekove kazu ti sve  kako dalje...cekas mengu ona dođe, pocnes se bockat...sve to ide onda brzo...i sve si blize svojoj bebici, NADAMO SE. :Heart: ..samo naprijed   ....sutra je tvoj prvi korak  do djeteta....SRETNO :Heart:

----------


## crvenkapica77

i javi nam kako je prosao razgovor  sutra  , pozzz

----------


## kiara79

hey curke,evo stigle i moje pikice i sutra idem po njih... :Very Happy: 
joj kad sam vidla da pišete  da nema lijekova i da je odobreno samo za 10 žena kosa mi se digla na glavi,no dobila sam ih čak i brzo s obzirom da sam na listi 3 tjedna...
e da,i s obzirom da mi sad dolazi M to bi sutra bio 1.d.c.  pa bi mogla uletit i ovaj ciklus... :Grin: 

linalena,corina,bugaboo i sve ostale curke SRETNO... :Heart:

----------


## linalena

Kak to ide, s tim listama za lijekove? Nakon kojeg vremena mogu očekivati da dođem na tu listu?

Ja se uvijek malo nadam da će naše godine (38) malo ubrzati stvari

Inače mi imamo sve nalaze, njegove urološke i androloške nalaze stare od 3-4 mjeseca, ja imam nalaze hormona, UZV, briseve jedino kaj mi je to sve malo starije od 6-12 mjeseci

Prije smo krenuli na pretrage na VV

----------


## Gosparka

I ja sutra stižem po lijekove  :Very Happy:  , pa ako je koja od vas za kavicu....

----------


## corinaII

Linalena, ja sam ti ljekove dobila super brzo....zvala sam početkom 7mj Sv.Duh i dobila termin 13.07( za ne faliti na točno taj datum prije godinu dana imala svoju prvu vanmateričnu i ostala bez jednog jajovoda)  za konzultacije s dr.Baumanom. Ponjela sam sve svoje nalaze. Dr. Bauman me je kratko pogledao s obzirom da sam bez oba jajovoda i čak me je pohvalio kako sam se dobro opremila s nalazima i da imam sve potrebno te da se javim sestri da mi odmah da ljekove i da krajem 8mj mogu u postupak..... MM je napravio spermiogram kod njih jer oni vole imati svoje nalaze i nakon 2tjedna mi je stigao poštom na kučnu adresu......
Uglavnom doktor i sestre svi su super i imam samo riječi hvale za njih.....tako da nemaš straha vidjet češ da če sve biti ok...
Sretno sutra

----------


## corinaII

Pokušavam pronaći ali nigdje  se ne spominje dali se subotom i nedjeljom rade punkcije??

----------


## crvenkapica77

> Kak to ide, s tim listama za lijekove? Nakon kojeg vremena mogu očekivati da dođem na tu listu?
> 
> Ja se uvijek malo nadam da će naše godine (38) malo ubrzati stvari
> 
> Inače mi imamo sve nalaze, njegove urološke i androloške nalaze stare od 3-4 mjeseca, ja imam nalaze hormona, UZV, briseve jedino kaj mi je to sve malo starije od 6-12 mjeseci
> 
> Prije smo krenuli na pretrage na VV


pa draga   ako dr. sutra odluci da si za ivf  odmah te stavlja na listu za lijekove,  no sikiriki,  onda ides   doma i cekas  oni cete  zvati  , ja sam dobila za  3tj lijekove  u 6mj.  

kiara  super  draga da si i ti krenula  ..radujem se za te

----------


## crvenkapica77

> Kak to ide, s tim listama za lijekove? Nakon kojeg vremena mogu očekivati da dođem na tu listu?
> 
> Ja se uvijek malo nadam da će naše godine (38) malo ubrzati stvari
> 
> Inače mi imamo sve nalaze, njegove urološke i androloške nalaze stare od 3-4 mjeseca, ja imam nalaze hormona, UZV, briseve jedino kaj mi je to sve malo starije od 6-12 mjeseci
> 
> Prije smo krenuli na pretrage na VV


pa draga   ako dr. sutra odluci da si za ivf  odmah te stavlja na listu za lijekove,  no sikiriki,  onda ides   doma i cekas  oni cete  zvati  , ja sam dobila za  3tj lijekove  u 6mj.  

kiara  super  draga da si i ti krenula  ..radujem se za te :Very Happy:

----------


## ines31

Drage moje, želim Vam, bezbolne punkcije i uspješne transfere, da ova jesen bude plodna, a na proljeće puno malih mirišljavih smotuljaka :Zaljubljen: ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~! :Very Happy: 
Pusa svima od nas dvoje!!!! :Heart:

----------


## bugaboo

> Pokušavam pronaći ali nigdje se ne spominje dali se subotom i nedjeljom rade punkcije??


Cini mi se da je jedna cura imala punkciju bas u nedjelju, Iva Mia 2009, ili se varam? Pogledaj malo stare postove.

----------


## kiara79

evo mene,ja bila i uzela svoje lijekove dobila sam 20 Gonala,i Ovitrele i Cetrotide ću si kupiti sama..
nažalost dr.nam je bolestan pa nisam ništ dogovorila morat ću ponovo gore...
uglavnom sestra veli da nije strašna frka za lijekove kak se priča... :Rolling Eyes: 
tako da ćemo ipak čekati 10 mj.

----------


## linalena

Kaj nema danas dr Baumana gore???
Gdje se ide u ambulantu kod njega???

----------


## kiara79

> Kaj nema danas dr Baumana gore???
> Gdje se ide u ambulantu kod njega???


nema dr.B danas,kažu da je bolestan...
ambulanta je gore na 1.katu kad prođeš ginekološku.

----------


## corinaII

A joj valjda če ozdraviti do petka!!!! Tko če mi onda raditi punkciju!!!!

----------


## TeddyBearz

> A joj valjda če ozdraviti do petka!!!! Tko če mi onda raditi punkciju!!!!


Pa dr. T., ne kužim?  :Confused:  

Ona je i meni radila punkciju i bila je super.  :Klap:

----------


## corinaII

TeddyBearz jesi li ti uzimala šta protiv bolova prije punkcije ?

----------


## TeddyBearz

> TeddyBearz jesi li ti uzimala šta protiv bolova prije punkcije ?


Jesam, Ketonal i Normabel, uobičajeno.  :Smile:

----------


## linalena

Kada inače dr B ima ambulantu gore? Da li svaki dan?

Nadam se da ja samo prehlada, glete kakvo je glupo vrijeme!!!!!

I još jedno pitanje: kada mm radi spermiogram, jel može donjeti uzorak od kuće ili se radi gore? I kak to gore zgleda, jel se trebaju naručivati

----------


## corinaII

Moj MM je radio spermiogram kod njih .... mislim da se radi do 10.30........ ne trebaš se naručivati samo dodješ s uputnicom za MM- za spermiogram....(uputnicu daje njegova doktorica opče prakse)
Meni je MM radio spermiogram onaj dan kada sam i ja imala konzultacije.

----------


## kiara79

> Kada inače dr B ima ambulantu gore? Da li svaki dan?
> 
> Nadam se da ja samo prehlada, glete kakvo je glupo vrijeme!!!!!
> 
> I još jedno pitanje: kada mm radi spermiogram, jel može donjeti uzorak od kuće ili se radi gore? I kak to gore zgleda, jel se trebaju naručivati


dr.B je u ambulanti utorkom,spermiogrami ti se rade svaki dan od 9-11 sati i ne treba se naručiti,a po želji ga donesite od doma u roku od 1h i držite posudicu negdje da bude tjelesne temperature..

----------


## andreja

ne stignem vas redovito pratiti,samo vam želim poželjeti plodnu jesen i da sve ostanete trbušaste i dočekate male smotuljke...
kaj nam je sa *Sivkom?* jel počela ići gore???

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

> Cini mi se da je jedna cura imala punkciju bas u nedjelju, Iva Mia 2009, ili se varam? Pogledaj malo stare postove.


Nisam ja imala nedjeljom....ja sam samo jedna nažalost od rijetkih sretnica koja je dobila opću anesteziju....vjerovatno rade i nedjeljom...curke moje ja vam krećem u akciju sredinom 10.mj....baš se nekako veselim novom pokušaju...nadam se da će biti dobitni .... puse svima ....

----------


## bugaboo

Sorry nesto sam krivo pohvatala, zapamtila sam te vjerojatno po anesteziji pa sam to pobrkala.

Drzim fige za plodnu jesen!

----------


## mala2

> ne stignem vas redovito pratiti,samo vam želim poželjeti plodnu jesen i da sve ostanete trbušaste i dočekate male smotuljke...
> kaj nam je sa *Sivkom?* jel počela ići gore???


i ja vam želim poželjeti plodnu jesen!!!

----------


## corinaII

Hej Bugaboo šta ima kod tebe novoga? Ja sam bila jutros, sutra opet moram...pa ču znati kada mi je punkcija...

----------


## bugaboo

Danas odleđuju i oplođuju moje JS, vidjet cemo sutra hoce li ista biti od toga...

Nemoj se brinuti za punkciju, meni je dr. T oba puta radila i bilo je cisto o.k., popijes nesto protiv bolova i malo stisnes zube :Grin: 

Netko je vec pisao da ne pijete ketonal jer se na uputi za lijek pise:

"*PRIMJENA KETONALA NE PREPORUCUJE SE ZENAMA KOJE ZELE ZATRUDNJETI ILI KOJE SU NA PRETRAGAMA ZBOG NEPLODNOSTI, JER KETOPROFEN MOZE SMANJITI PLODNOST"*

Radije si popij nesto drugo protiv bolova.

----------


## corinaII

Da, to znam najvjerovatnije da ču popiti koji voltaren rapid + neku tableticu za smirenje...

----------


## TeddyBearz

Meni su na SD rekli Ketonal + Normabel, ali sigurno može i nešto drugo.  :Smile:

----------


## crvenkapica77

a zasto onda kazu na SD da se popije ketonal ? valjda to znaju,  a ta jedna tableta i nece sad toliko naskoditi,ja sam je popila prije punkcije, a tko voli nek izvoli
mislim da bolje djeluje  od voltarena,

----------


## corinaII

Evo mene s folikumetrije...sutra opet.....folikuli 14-15mm, punkcija najvjerovatnije u ponedjeljak

----------


## kiara79

> Evo mene s folikumetrije...sutra opet.....folikuli 14-15mm, punkcija najvjerovatnije u ponedjeljak


jel bio dr.B?

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

> a zasto onda kazu na SD da se popije ketonal ? valjda to znaju, a ta jedna tableta i nece sad toliko naskoditi,ja sam je popila prije punkcije, a tko voli nek izvoli
> mislim da bolje djeluje od voltarena,


 
Draga kad ti krećeš u akciju, jesen samo što nije....jesi zapisana za terapiju... :Smile:

----------


## crvenkapica77

ja  krecem krajem 10mj-pocetkom 11mj ali ne na SD,  :Sad: (    ali i drago mi   :Smile:   jer mi je  Split  puno blizi   , kako sad rade  preko HZZO  ja sam u CITA.
 ali vas pratim  i zelim vam svu srecu u postupcima  :Heart:

----------


## corinaII

Nažalost ni danas nije bio Dr.Bauman...sutra jutro sam opet gore pa se ja nadam da če ozdraviti....sestra mi je rekla da ga je srpala neka prehlada...

----------


## corinaII

Dali mi netko može reči obično koji dan ciklusa se radi punkcija? U 5mj na svom prvom Ivf-u puncija mi je rađena 12-dan ciklusa( ljubljana-reš) a sada če mi biti 15 dan ciklusa... 
Koji dan ciklusa se najčešče radi punkcija

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

> Dali mi netko može reči obično koji dan ciklusa se radi punkcija? U 5mj na svom prvom Ivf-u puncija mi je rađena 12-dan ciklusa( ljubljana-reš) a sada če mi biti 15 dan ciklusa... 
> Koji dan ciklusa se najčešče radi punkcija


Draga moja ja mislim da ti tu nema pravila sve diktira tvoje tijelo...odnosno terapija na kojoj jesi...nemoj se s tim opterećivati...najbitnije je to da dobiješ kvalitene i zrele j.s. za oplodnju....sretnoooooo

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

> ja krecem krajem 10mj-pocetkom 11mj ali ne na SD, ( ali i drago mi  jer mi je Split puno blizi , kako sad rade preko HZZO ja sam u CITA.
> ali vas pratim i zelim vam svu srecu u postupcima


aha....pa najbitnije da si akciji i da neodustaješ....mislim da ćemo krenuti u akciju zajedno....planiram sredinom 10.mj cca. jer mi M treba doći oko 25.9. i onda računam 21 d.c je taman nekako 15. 10. opet sam na decapeptyl + gonal....stara moja sretno tebi pa kako Bog da  :Smile: ))

----------


## crvenkapica77

a to ides na dugi protoklo?  
ja sam opet na kratkom:  vjerovatno    menopuri +  cetrotidi  , 

corina nema tu pravila kad je punkcija,  meni bila 12dc sto ne mora znaciti da ce opet biti 12dc.....kad  folikuli budi dovoljno veliki  tad je stoperica  i 2 dana kasnije punkcija  ,mozda su ti sad  malo sporije  rasli ,

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

pa daaaaaa....opet duuuugi....zadnji put sad dosta dobro reagirala na decap+gonal...bilo 11 j.s. nadam se da će i ovaj put biti tako nešto...pa da nešto i zamrznu...

A zašto na kratki protokol???

----------


## corinaII

Evo i mene s folikumetrije... sutra opet pa na večer najvjerovatnije stop inekcija....
 Dobra vijest Dr.Bauman nam je ozdravio :Very Happy:

----------


## crvenkapica77

a zasto na kratki  ? hm....ne znam ..mozda zbog mog   povisenog FSH  ....

sretno  iva mia  :Heart: 
sretno corina  :Heart: 
sretno bugaboo :Heart: 
sretno kiara  :Heart:

----------


## kiara79

bugaboo,corina...gdje ste curke,dajte neko izvješće... :Smile:

----------


## corinaII

Kiara79 evo me upravo s punkcije, još sva omamljena od normabela i voltarena.....Imamo 8 jajnih stanica....sutra jutro zovem lab da vidimo dalje...

----------


## kiara79

corina super,super.. :Very Happy: 
nadam se da će biti dobar tulum i da će te čekati 3 savršene blastice..
kakva ti je bila terapija..
ima li gore gužve..
ja ću sutra gore,nadam se da je dr.B. gore,da se dogovorima za lijekove kako i koliko koji dan..

----------


## corinaII

Kiara79 hvala na ljepim željama
Ja sam dobila terapiju Menopurima i Decapeptilima. S Decapeptilima sam krenula 21dan ciklusa po jedan dnevno a Menopur od drugog dana ciklusa po 2 komada sve do 6 dana ciklusa.Onda su mi povečali na 3 Menopura... Punkcija je bila 15 dc( danas)  sve skupa 30 Menopura i dobila sam 10 folikula i od toga 8 jajnih stanica. Danas mi je doktor prepisao 3x2 utrogestana, pola andola od 100 i po 1 Dexametazol. Nakon transfera jedna inekcija Decepeptila( valjda tako sam skužila, a i ove cure jutro što su čekale trasfer isto im je rečeno nakon transfera 1 decapeptil)
Gužvice ima ali ništa strašno..... 
Folikumetrije ti počinju u 7.30 ujutro ali večina dođe prije 7 sati pa čeka svoj red...... 
Punkcije se obavljaju nakon folikumetrije otprilike iza 8 sati isto kao i transferi.
Meni je dr.Bauman super, a i sestre su dobre sve ih možeš pitati i jako su ljubazne....
Eto valjda sam ti malo pomogla...a ko te još što zanima slobodno pitaj

----------


## linalena

i mi ćemo sutra gore, ja i suprug na prve konzultacije, nadamo se i korisne

kak je gore s parkiranjem??? 

Corina ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## kiara79

corina,hodočastim ja gore već godinu dana,pa znam kak je...nažalost.
 linalena parking je koma,ali kružite malo oko bolnice pa ćete naći,uvijek netko izlazi..u koliko sati ste naručeni..možda se vidimo..

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

> corina super,super..
> nadam se da će biti dobar tulum i da će te čekati 3 savršene blastice..
> kakva ti je bila terapija..
> ima li gore gužve..
> ja ću sutra gore,nadam se da je dr.B. gore,da se dogovorima za lijekove kako i koliko koji dan..


 
Kiara sutra je utorak...dr.B je cijeli dan tamo....koji je tebi d.c.....vidim da si u potpisu stavila akciju za 10 mj.
Pitam jer zato što i ja krećem sredinom 10.mj u akciju...odnosno čekam sad M oko 20.9. i onda brojim do 21 d.c. kad krećem s decapeptylima....
Koju terapiju imaš....sorry ako si već napisala u prethodnim postovima...nisam skužila  :Smile:

----------


## kiara79

hmmmmm,da trebao je dr. biti gore i prošli utorak pa ga nije bila,viša sila bio je bolestan..
imam 20 gonala 2 cetrotida i štopericu...to sam dobila prošli utorak kada mi je bio ujedno i 1 d.c. i odmah smo se trebali dogovoriti sa dr.međutim kako ga nije bilo sad smo se pomakli za ciklus pa ćemo početkom 10.mj.
IvaMia što još imaš od lijekova osim Decapeptyla..

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

> hmmmmm,da trebao je dr. biti gore i prošli utorak pa ga nije bila,viša sila bio je bolestan..
> imam 20 gonala 2 cetrotida i štopericu...to sam dobila prošli utorak kada mi je bio ujedno i 1 d.c. i odmah smo se trebali dogovoriti sa dr.međutim kako ga nije bilo sad smo se pomakli za ciklus pa ćemo početkom 10.mj.
> IvaMia što još imaš od lijekova osim Decapeptyla..


 
ja sam ti u kombinaciji decapeptyl+gonal....kao i prvi put....dobro sam reagirala na njih....pa nema potrebe mjenjati....vidim je netko od cura napisao da se dr. vratio.....jeeeeeeee  :Smile: 
ček sad ...jel ti trebaš dobiti još nešto od terapije (mislim na ovo samo 2 cetrotida???)

----------


## bugaboo

Corina drzim fige za tulum u labu! :Wink: 

Ja cuvam 3 mrvice, sve 3 odmrznute JS se oplodile, na transferu su bili samo 4-stanicni zameci, ali kaze biologica da se odmrznute malo sporije razvijaju u pocetku. Ja smatram velikim uspjehom sto su se sve 3 oplodile (a i biologica je bila odusevljena), sad jos samo da se barem 1 zametak primi...i nitko sretniji od mene :Smile:

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

> Corina drzim fige za tulum u labu!
> 
> Ja cuvam 3 mrvice, sve 3 odmrznute JS se oplodile, na transferu su bili samo 4-stanicni zameci, ali kaze biologica da se odmrznute malo sporije razvijaju u pocetku. Ja smatram velikim uspjehom sto su se sve 3 oplodile (a i biologica je bila odusevljena), sad jos samo da se barem 1 zametak primi...i nitko sretniji od mene


Draga držim palčeve.... :Smile:

----------


## corinaII

bugaboo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za veeeeeelikuuuuuu betu

----------


## kiara79

bugaboo ovo je odlično :Very Happy: ,želim ti svu sreću i lijepu betu..

IvaMia pa mislim da više manje svi mi koji smo na Cetrotidu koristimo 2-4 injekcije.. :Rolling Eyes: barem mi se tako čini..

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

> bugaboo ovo je odlično,želim ti svu sreću i lijepu betu..
> 
> IvaMia pa mislim da više manje svi mi koji smo na Cetrotidu koristimo 2-4 injekcije..barem mi se tako čini..


Nemam pojma...ja nikada nisam koristila Cetrotide...pa ne znam...jel ti s cetrotidom krećeš 21. d.c ili...???

----------


## crvenkapica77

Cetrotide  se koriste   na kraju stimulacije  koliko sam ja skuzila

----------


## linalena

Na listi lijekova za 11 mjesec!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Samo kaj je meni ciklus baš pri kraju mjeseca tak da je 12 mj naš, sretni zbog postupka otkazali put u Ameriku za godišnjicu braka

----------


## bugaboo

Linalena super da ste brzo u postupku, neka bude dobitni!

Corina kad vam je transfer?

----------


## Sela

Sretno *Bugaboo*!!!

----------


## kiara79

> Cetrotide se koriste na kraju stimulacije koliko sam ja skuzila


tako je ..

----------


## kiara79

curke gdje ste,izgleda da je ovaj topic zamro... :Sad: 
nigdje nikog,nitko ništa ne piše...ajme baš grozno..
bugaboo,corina,kada vadite betu... :Smile:

----------


## bugaboo

Jos dugih 8 dana do moje bete...

Ovaj postupak nisam na bolovanju pa mi barem dani zbog posla malo brze prolaze.

----------


## corinaII

Hej evo  i mene transfer mi je u petak.......... nadam se da če sve biti ok.

----------


## bugaboo

Super Corina, to je transfer 4. dan ako sam dobro zapamtila, docekat ce te velike mrve!

----------


## kiara79

ajme cure super,jedva čekam da obznanite svoje trocifrene bete.. :Very Happy:

----------


## linalena

što se dešava ako mi je koji nalaz loš? Odmah sredim sa svojom ginekologicom ak se da odmah ili javim za odgodu???
jedino me frka onih bakterija na cervixu,prije imala Streptokok hem.beta i e.koli, no imam kasnije sterilni nalaz, ali ipak
i to što imam tu nekakvu paraovarijalnu cistu, kaže dokica da to niš ne smeta ali ipak je nekaj nutra

----------


## kiara79

[QUOTE=linalena;1701658]što se dešava ako mi je koji nalaz loš? Odmah sredim sa svojom ginekologicom ak se da odmah ili javim za odgodu???
jedino me frka onih bakterija na cervixu,prije imala Streptokok hem.beta i e.koli, no imam kasnije sterilni nalaz, ali ipak
i to što imam tu nekakvu paraovarijalnu cistu, kaže dokica da to niš ne smeta ali ipak je nekaj nutra[/Q
linalena,i ja sam imala parade sa brisevima i to riješila sa svojim soc ginom..dobila antibiotik,ponovila nalaz i nosila dr.B i bilo sve 5...
što se tiče paraovarijalne ciste nemam iskustva,pa ti ne mogu odgovoriti..

----------


## corinaII

Evo me vračene 3 mrvice..dr.Bauman rekao 2 odlične a jedna malo lošija..........

----------


## crvenkapica77

sretno corina   :Heart:

----------


## bugaboo

Super Corina! Sad ono najgore, cekanje bete...

----------


## corinaII

Da betu treba dočekati....odlučila sam slagati puzzle od 2000 komda  da mi vrijeme brže prođe  :Cool:

----------


## andreja

evo ja konačno nakon dugo vremena pročitala sve postove od A do Ž.
Želim vam svima sve što si same poželite,a ponajviše malene mirišljave smotuljčiće!!!
budite ustrajne i hrabre,i nedajte se pokolebati,jer u svakom se tunelu nazire svijetlo! pusa svima :Wink:

----------


## H2O

> evo ja konačno nakon dugo vremena pročitala sve postove od A do Ž.
> Želim vam svima sve što si same poželite,a ponajviše malene mirišljave smotuljčiće!!!
> budite ustrajne i hrabre,i nedajte se pokolebati,jer u svakom se tunelu nazire svijetlo! pusa svima


Ovo mogu samo potpisati i dodati još malo vibrica
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~

Ja sam dočekala i svoju drugu djevojčicu začetu na sv.Duhu :Zaljubljen:

----------


## BOZZ

curke šaljem malo trudničkih vibrica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ i od srca vam želim veliku bušu!

----------


## mia74

Pozdrav cure!
Molila bih nekoga od vas da me malo uputi kako funkcionira sve na SD...Mislim na to od zvanja,naručivanja,do nalaza koje priznaju-mislim,imam nalaze iz Petrove i MM spermogram sa VV...
I,naravno,koliko se čeka na postupak..
Ako netko ima volje,neka mi se javi na pp...pliz...

----------


## crvenkapica77

nazovi    gore ( imas broj?)   narucit ce te sestra....kad  to  ne znam.....spermiogram  ti vjerovatno nece priznat (priznaju samo svoj)  ostale nalaze  valjda hoce ako nisu stari.....uglavnom   da ja ne pametujem   prvo se naruci  i  vidjet ces sve na konzultacijama sa dr.  
tada te i ubaciva na listu za lijekove   i  reci ce ti sta trebas jos pribaviti   ....cekas  njihov poziv  (  3-5tj)  i   dođes po lijekove

----------


## mia74

Thanx crvenkapice77..
Nemam broj,i kad je najbolje ih zvati-u koje doba,cca?

----------


## crvenkapica77

oko   12-13h......kroz jutro  i ne pokusavaj.....broj  .  01-3712109

----------


## kiara79

MM je radio nekoliko spermiograma,a ni jedan na SD i svi su mu priznati...
također i moji hormoni i ostali nalazi su iz drugih klinika i svi su mi priznati,na SD sam radila samo HSG i postupke.. :Smile:

----------


## crvenkapica77

a vidis,  mm je imao  oko  5-6  spermiograma  iz  ST  i   opet je morao  napraviti  na SD

----------


## maya3

pozz! naručena sam kod dr B. 02.11. na konzultacije pa bil mi netko mogao reći dali da mm ponese odmah i uputnicu za spermiogram jer ga je uvijek radio na VV pošto smo bili pacijenti dr L? stari nalaz tj. jedini koji ima je iz 2006.g.
i još nešto.. zašto moramo na pp savjetovanje bez obzira što smo već 5 g u mpo priči? (VV nas nikad to nije tražio)

----------


## sign

Dobar dan!

Evo ja sam nova u cijeloj ovoj priči - možete li mi pojasniti - kad se prvi prvcati put naručujem na sv. duh - za što se točno moram naručiti? pregled? konzultacije? jel ide muž sa mnom na konzultacije? 
imamo moje nalaze briseva i hormona koji su ok, i muževa 3 spermiograma koja su loša i nalaze androloga i urologa.

hvala na svakoj pomoći!

----------


## kiara79

maya3 podignite i uputnicu za spermiogram,ništa vas ne košta i to odmah obavite kad ste već tamo,od 9-11 rade spermiograme..
vidiš i sama nekog dr,traži novi njihov,nekog ne...to ti je tako relativno...a i dugo je prošlo otkad je radio s-gram...
zašto morate obaviti P&P..hmmmm nažalost zbog novog zakona,a zašto stari pacijenti na VV to nisu morali,a na SD moraju,ne znam,politika kuće... :Mad: 

sretno i javljaj nam se češće na ovoj temi.. :Heart:

----------


## bugaboo

> Dobar dan!
> 
> Evo ja sam nova u cijeloj ovoj priči - možete li mi pojasniti - kad se prvi prvcati put naručujem na sv. duh - za što se točno moram naručiti? pregled? konzultacije? jel ide muž sa mnom na konzultacije? 
> imamo moje nalaze briseva i hormona koji su ok, i muževa 3 spermiograma koja su loša i nalaze androloga i urologa.
> 
> hvala na svakoj pomoći!


Prvi put se narucujes na konzultacije, muz moze ici s tobom u ordinaciju, dr. te mozda pogleda na UZV, a mozda ne (mene nisu gledali). Ponesite sve nalaze i dogovorit cete se za postupak.

----------


## maya3

kiara79 hvala ti puno si mi pomogla... i da, javljam vam se uskoro  :Wink: )

----------


## corinaII

maya3 sretno i javi kako je prošlo!

----------


## maya3

uh cure možda sam vam već i dosadna sa tolikim pitanjima zanima me to p&p savjetovanje gdje se to obavlja dal na SD?

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

> Prvi put se narucujes na konzultacije, muz moze ici s tobom u ordinaciju, dr. te mozda pogleda na UZV, a mozda ne (mene nisu gledali). Ponesite sve nalaze i dogovorit cete se za postupak.


*Bugaboo* draga koliko još čekamo tvoju betu???

----------


## bugaboo

Beta je sutra, ali danas pao test, veliki - :Sad: 

Ipak za mene nema one treca sreca, u 11. mjesecu cemo jos jednom pokusati sa odmrznutim JS jer ih taman jos 3 imamo smrznutih, a ako ni to ne uspije idemo u 3. mj u Maribor...

Citam malo o tome sto se događa na VV i to je prestrasno :Shock: , odgodili sve postupke do iza nove godine. Kod nas se barem sve normalno odvija, iako mozemo ocekivati vecu guzvu zbog VV-a. Nadam se da ce nase suborke sa VV koje predju na SD imati vise srece u rukama nasih dr-a. :Love:

----------


## bugaboo

> uh cure možda sam vam već i dosadna sa tolikim pitanjima zanima me to p&p savjetovanje gdje se to obavlja dal na SD?


Mi to obavili u Viliju, ali cula sam da mozes i na SD, pitaj dr. kad dodjes na konzultacije.

Mozes to obaviti i u tzv obiteljskim centrima ako ti tako vise pase, nazovi sebi najblizi OC (Senj, Karlovac, vidim da si u gs) i pitaj za to savjetovanje.

----------


## crvenkapica77

bugaboo  znas i sama da test moze pogrijesiti ,. :Love: . ..cekat cemo betu   ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~SRETNO
da, strasno je sta se događana VV ,  bas mi zao cura,parova

----------


## MBM74

Hi curke,

molim vas da mi kažete koliko se nakon konzultacija s doktorom čeka na sam postupak MPO.

Hvala i lijep pozdrav

----------


## bugaboo

Ako ces na stimulirani cekas 2-6 tjedana da dodju lijekovi i odmah ides u postupak cim ih dobijes, a ako ces prirodnjak onda u pravilu mozes odmah, ali su stavili obavijest da se za svaki prirodnjak sada moras naruciti kod dr-a.

----------


## corinaII

bugagoo draga :Love:

----------


## corinaII

~~~~~~~~~ za sutra

----------


## MBM74

Draga Bugaboo hvala ti na brzom odgovoru, ja sam inače sa VV i mislim se prebaciti kod vas na SD. 
Nadam se da ću s vama imati više sreće. 

Pa, pa  :Smile:

----------


## bugaboo

Evo sad je i sluzbeno, moja beta iznosi citavih 2.39...

----------


## mravak

*bugaboo*  :Love:

----------


## maya3

bugaboo baš mi je žao  :Sad:

----------


## maya3

MBM74 jesi li se naručila na konzultacije? i jesi li i ti bila kod Lučija?

----------


## corinaII

bugaboo :Love:

----------


## bugaboo

Corina ajde barem da me tvoja velika beta razveseli, kad ono vadis krv?

Drzim fige!

----------


## corinaII

bugaboo :Love:  trebala bih u utorak ako ne procurim do tada.....

----------


## kiara79

bugaboo,žao mi je.. :Love: 
corina za utorak~~~~~~~~~~~

cure sa VV dobrodošle.. :Smile:  puno sreće u našoj klinici...

----------


## crvenkapica77

> bugaboo,žao mi je..
> corina za utorak~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> cure sa VV dobrodošle.. puno sreće u našoj klinici...



bugaboo   :Love:  :Love:

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

> Evo sad je i sluzbeno, moja beta iznosi citavih 2.39...


Draga žao mi je....glavu gore idemo dalje  :Smile:

----------


## MBM74

Hi maya3,

nisam se još naručila na konzultacije. Ja sam ti inače pacijentica dr. Alebića i bilo bi mi jako žao da sad moram mjenjari doktora, jer dr. Alebić je po mom mišljenju jedan kvalitetan doktor isto tako pun razumjevanja koji zna svoj posao. 
Na zadnjim konzultacijama u 9mj dao mi je toliko pozitivne energije za ići dalje i uvjerio me na neki način u to da ću i ja jednom postati mama. Rekao je da se javim u 11mj. Tako da sad čekam da vidim što će mi reći za daljne postupke na VV. 
Isto tako razmišljam i o prelasku na SD ali ću pričekati 11mj.
Zbog cijele pomutnje na VV sve su cure izbezumljene i to je strašno što nam se svima dešava.
Nadam se da ćemo sve ubrzo riješiti naše probleme.

Pozdravčić

----------


## linalena

da li dr B prihvaća one psihološko-pravne potvrde i od drugih izvora osim onih koje nam je dao na papiru skupa s ostalim pretragema
pravnik od SD a psihloog na Šalati, ili mogu sve zbaviti u obiteljskom centru

----------


## crvenkapica77

naravno da prihvaca...

----------


## modesty4

Cure pozdrav! Od sutra krećem u prvi IVF, tj. na kontrolu 21 dan ciklusa i trebala bi početi sa decapeptylom!

----------


## kiara79

linalena,ko što ti je crvenkapica napisala ako imaš pravno i psihološko obavljeno ne treba ti drugo..
modesty sretno..

----------


## corinaII

modesty4 sretno

----------


## modesty4

Cure malo sam razočarana! Sad sam se vratila iz Zg i još vrtim cijeli film u glavi. Danas je gore bila strašna gužva, na folikulometriji dr. B nije bio, već neki od ginekologa (mislim Prka), a onda smo čekali dr.B da on svakoj od nas kaže što dalje.
Meni je prvi IVF, a koliko god čitaš i učiš o tome i dalje je malo.Nisam ga uspjela pitati ama baš ništa. Išli smo kao na tekućoj vrpci. Samo me je pitao koliko mi traju ciklusi i rekao kad da počnem sa decapeptylom. Hormone nije ni pogledao,a niti išta drugo od nalaza što sam sve morala vaditi tijekom 7 i 8 mjeseca.
Znam da ide uvijek u isto vrijeme, ali da li je za decapeptyl svejedno kada se uzima?

----------


## crvenkapica77

je   svejedno je kad uzimas  decapeptyl...samo u isto vrijeme.....i menopuri  i gonali   bas nema pravila u koje vrijeme uzimati samo  uvijek u isto vrijeme.....bit ce to dobro    draga....samo polako....vjerujem da je ludnica ziva gore jer su vjerovatno dosli parovi sa VV....joj kako mi je zao tih ljudi....

----------


## crvenkapica77

nisi stigla dr. pitati  pitaj nas...mi cemo pomoci koliko god znamo i mozemo :Heart:

----------


## modesty4

Da stvarno je gužva i to imam osjećaj da je najveća do sada,a već sam bila puno puta tamo!!
Crvenkapice totalno sam ispala iz vinkla,ne stižem pratiti cijeli forum u zadnje vrijeme, što se događa sa VV-ovcima!

----------


## crvenkapica77

pa  koliko sam citala na temi VV  dr.  je otisao u privatnike, postupci odgođeni do daljnjeg, ma raspad sistema....

----------


## kiara79

modesty4 bit će sve ok...samo polako i ne se živcirati... :Smile: 
uhhhh i ja moram priznati da se pribojavam te gužve i priljeva cura sa VV...i što će i kako sa nama...neka me nitko krivo ne shvati,to je katastrofa što se tamo desilo totalni raspad sistema,ali hoćemo li mi stari biti zakinuti...hoće li se oduljiti čekanje na postupak...vjerojatno hoće...baš me malo frka oko toga...
ako mi ne uspije ovaj IVF koliko ću čekati na drugi...užas,užas...

Hvala ti kauboju,i tu si uvalio svoje papke... :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## modesty4

Hvala vam na podršci!! Ponekad se pitam što bih da nema svih vas ovdje...najvjerojatnije sjela i plakala od muke, nemoći i frustracije kao da se to samo meni događa...

----------


## kiara79

> Hvala vam na podršci!! Ponekad se pitam što bih da nema svih vas ovdje...najvjerojatnije sjela i plakala od muke, nemoći i frustracije kao da se to samo meni događa...


znam kako ti je...
kad trebaš dobiti M,jesi na gonalima ili Menopuru...
ja brojim jo 7 dana do M i onda 2dc krećem sa gonalima..

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

> Cure malo sam razočarana! Sad sam se vratila iz Zg i još vrtim cijeli film u glavi. Danas je gore bila strašna gužva, na folikulometriji dr. B nije bio, već neki od ginekologa (mislim Prka), a onda smo čekali dr.B da on svakoj od nas kaže što dalje.
> Meni je prvi IVF, a koliko god čitaš i učiš o tome i dalje je malo.Nisam ga uspjela pitati ama baš ništa. Išli smo kao na tekućoj vrpci. Samo me je pitao koliko mi traju ciklusi i rekao kad da počnem sa decapeptylom. Hormone nije ni pogledao,a niti išta drugo od nalaza što sam sve morala vaditi tijekom 7 i 8 mjeseca.
> Znam da ide uvijek u isto vrijeme, ali da li je za decapeptyl svejedno kada se uzima?


draga pitaj sve što te zanima.....tu smo baš zbog toga... :Smile:

----------


## corinaII

vještica je stigla :Crying or Very sad: 
jesenski vlakić propuštam ovaj put  :Crying or Very sad: 
sutra vadim betu eto reda radi

----------


## linalena

:Love:  :Love: joj Corina žao mi je  :Love:  :Love: 
no nije još definitivno, zar ne??? Beta će sutra reć

----------


## bugaboo

Corina zao mi je :Love:

----------


## corinaII

sutra zovem S.Duh da vidim kako dalje

----------


## kiara79

corina :Love: žao mi je..

----------


## bugaboo

> sutra zovem S.Duh da vidim kako dalje


Jel imas sto JS zamrznuto?

----------


## corinaII

Bogaboo nemam na žalost ništa, zovem da vidim kada mogu opet u postupak i koliko se prije moram naručiti.....ali sada prvo jedna pauzica do nove godine pa valjda će 2011 biti sretnija

----------


## crvenkapica77

corina  zao mi je   :Love:

----------


## hello kitty

Kakva je situacija na Svetom Duhu, bila sam prije 6mjeseci na Vuk Vrhovcu na IVF, blizanci su bili na putu, 3mjeseca već ležim u bolnici i sad u prošlji petak su me dovezli iz Čakovca gdje ležim na Sveti duh i nakon pregleda mi rekli da jedna beba se ne razvija dobro i da ne može preživjeti a da je druga uredu, sad sam u 24 tjednu i neznam šta će biti, prebacit će me na Sveti Duh da tamo ležim, strah me da ću i drugu izgubiti korak pred kraj.

----------


## linalena

a joj Kitty, puno puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za bebicu i anđelčeka, 
koliko ja znam gore su super ginekolozi a bolnica ko bolnica malo starija al eto nam nam bolje

----------


## hello kitty

rekli su mi da trebam izdržati bar još 10 tjedana, te da moraju održavati na životu ovo bebicu...neznam jel disat smijem, jel hodat smijem, jel do Wc smije kolko se bojim

----------


## linalena

joj strašno, leži draga najviše što možeš, minimalno na wc

Koji si sada tjedan?

----------


## hello kitty

u 25 tjednu sam sad

----------


## corinaII

Joj Hello Kitty neznam što da ti kažem.... nadam se da če ipak na kraju biti sve u redu....doktori na S.Duhu su stvarno dobri i ja vjerujem u sretan ishod..
Draga čuvaj se :Love:  :Love:

----------


## hello kitty

samo da jednog dečkića mogu spasiti

----------


## "tina"

hello kitty mogu si misliti kako ti je ali sad moraš biti hrabra.
Na SD su stvarno super ginekolozi. Vjerovatno ćeš ležati na
odjelu patalogija trudnoće.
Iz potpisa vidim da ste uspjeli iz drugom pokušaja ivf - a.
Jesi li možda radila testove: KKS, protein C i S, Faktor II, Faktor V Leiden, LAC, aCL i IgM, MTHFR, PAI 1 I 2, antitrobin III?
Ja sam kao što se vidi iz mog potpisa prve bebice izgubila u desetom
tjednu trudnoće. Isto je bilo upitno od početka da li će jedna bebica
ostati ali je zato drugi anđelek bio super i dogodilo se to najgore, 
prestala su im kucati srčeka. Poslije sam radila te sve testove i jedan
od tih nalaza je bio pozitivan PAI 1 5G/4G heterozigot.
Sad u ponovnom pokušaju ivf - a od et mi mužić daje fraxiparin
injekcije da se to ne bi ponovilo. 
Možda sam malo pomogla.
Želim ti svu sreću na ovom svijetu i budi hrabra.

----------


## FionaM

Curke, može jedna mala pomoć?
MM mora napraviti spermiogram u Sv. Duhu pa me zanima, ako je netko od VM proteklih dana ili mjeseci radio s-gram, mora li se za to naručivati, od koliko do koliko sati se može predati i gdje se točno nalazi odjel gdje se to radi??
Inače, bila sam na konzultacijama i dr. B. mi je rekao da sam u postupku u 11. mjesecu (gonal i decapeptyl) pa me zanima da li  decapeptyl moramo sami kupovati ili se dobiva u bolnici?? U Vinogradskoj sam morala suprafect kupovati sama pa zato pitam.
Hvala i svima nam sretno :Smile: )

----------


## linalena

i ja u postupku u 11om al niš ne znam, ni koje lijekove ni kad

Mi smo najvjerojatnije krajem 11og jer mi je tak ciklus, ovaj krajem 10og ne stignemo jer neće doći lijekovi, bar tako su mi rekli

----------


## hello kitty

Hvala Tina na podršci.Ja sam barem 10 puta bila na kojekavim ultrazvucima, još prije tri mjeseca u Viliju su mi odma rekli da je jedna dečko da se druga ne vidi dobro, i svaki puta je tako bilo, okreće se pa sene može vidjeti, i onda kad je već bilo za 3d poslali sume u zagreb i vidjeli da se beba ne razvija dobro da se kosti ne razvijaju...al da je druga uredu.Mene je naviše strah toga jel su rekli da ta jadna bebica mora ostati živa što duže.Svaki dan sam na ctg-u,osluškujemo šta se dešava, samo da dani prolaze.

----------


## kiara79

> Curke, može jedna mala pomoć?
> MM mora napraviti spermiogram u Sv. Duhu pa me zanima, ako je netko od VM proteklih dana ili mjeseci radio s-gram, mora li se za to naručivati, od koliko do koliko sati se može predati i gdje se točno nalazi odjel gdje se to radi??
> Inače, bila sam na konzultacijama i dr. B. mi je rekao da sam u postupku u 11. mjesecu (gonal i decapeptyl) pa me zanima da li decapeptyl moramo sami kupovati ili se dobiva u bolnici?? U Vinogradskoj sam morala suprafect kupovati sama pa zato pitam.
> Hvala i svima nam sretno)


Fiona za s-gram se ne treba naručiti,rade ga od 9-11,a radi se isto tamo gdje je si išla na konzultacije,samo kroz vrata u čekaoni ravno i odmah desno,piše ti,ne možeš fulat..
decapeptyl i gonal ćeš dobiti u bolnici...
ako te još nešto zanima pitaj..sretno..

----------


## FionaM

Kiara, hvala ti puno....rekao mi je dr. B. da nazovem oko 15.10. da provjerim za lijekove...nadam se da neće biti nekih zastoja i da ću moći u 11. mjesecu u postupak.

----------


## hello kitty

Srce bebice sve slabije i slabije kuca, još malo i oprostit ću se od prvog dečkića, takvu su današnji nalazi s ultrazvuka, i dok god je u meni on će samnom živjeti i sa svojim drugim bracom koji se mora boriti do kraja zajedno samnom

----------


## m arta

hello kitty, baš sam se neki dan sjetila tebe i pomislila kako si?
joj, baš mi je žao sad kad čitam kroz što sve prolaziš i nadam se da će se na kraju sve dobro završiti.
znaš da je Canissa na SD, jel se čuješ s njom?
želim ti puno sreće!

----------


## crvenkapica77

*hello kitty  
*

----------


## modesty4

Kitty drži nam se! :Love: 
Kiara ja ti sutra počinjem sa decapeptylom i to po jeda slijedećih 7 dana, a 6.10 moram na kontrolu dobila mengu ili ne i tada će reći što dalje.
Ako tada budem imala mengu hoće li me ipak pregledavati??

----------


## corinaII

Evo sad je i službeno moja beta je negativna.......

----------


## tiki_a

corinaII jako mi je žao  :Sad:  ~~~~~da brzi dogovor za dalje

----------


## corinaII

tiki-a draga  :Love:

----------


## kiara79

> Kitty drži nam se!
> Kiara ja ti sutra počinjem sa decapeptylom i to po jeda slijedećih 7 dana, a 6.10 moram na kontrolu dobila mengu ili ne i tada će reći što dalje.
> Ako tada budem imala mengu hoće li me ipak pregledavati??


ej super pa ti i ja ćemo biti skupa u postupku,i ja bi oko 7.10. trebala dobiti M..  :Smile: 
nadam se da ćemo se naći gore i otići na neku kavicu.
ako ćeš imati mengu svejedno će te gledati,ma ne brini zbog toga,to je njima normalno...

----------


## sirius

> Srce bebice sve slabije i slabije kuca, još malo i oprostit ću se od prvog dečkića, takvu su današnji nalazi s ultrazvuka, i dok god je u meni on će samnom živjeti i sa svojim drugim bracom koji se mora boriti do kraja zajedno samnom


Draga, nekad je život unutar maternice jedini život koji će neka dječica iskusiti. Ali osjećam da to nije prepreka da osjete ljubav zbog koje su nastali i koja ih je okruživala .  :Heart:

----------


## kiara79

> Srce bebice sve slabije i slabije kuca, još malo i oprostit ću se od prvog dečkića, takvu su današnji nalazi s ultrazvuka, i dok god je u meni on će samnom živjeti i sa svojim drugim bracom koji se mora boriti do kraja zajedno samnom


uuhhhh srce mi se kida....strašno.. :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## fatamorgana

:Love:  Kitty budi hrabra, razgovaraj s ljekarima kada ti najranije i da li ti mogu dati kortikosteroide, za razvoj pluca ove druge bebice, u slucaju prijevremenog poroda. Ja sam nasla da u Americi vec s 24 tt oni daju, mada ovdje u BiH dr-i najranije s 28.tt daju kortikosteroide. Pitaj ih. Budi hrabra, moli se da vam dragi Bog da ono sto je najbolje za sviju vas. :Love:  :Love:

----------


## bugaboo

Kitty :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## linalena

Da li znate za koliko su gotovi nalazi spermiograma na SD?? I kakve uvjete imaju muški tam???

----------


## TeddyBearz

> Da li znate za koliko su gotovi nalazi spermiograma na SD?? *I kakve uvjete imaju muški tam???*


Kupaonicu u kojoj ih mogu vidjeti ljudi iz soba nasuprot.  :Grin:

----------


## bugaboo

> Da li znate za koliko su gotovi nalazi spermiograma na SD?? I kakve uvjete imaju muški tam???


Nalazi su gotovi u roku tjedan dana, ako je hitno, mozda i prije. Moj MM kaze da je sobica super u odnosu na VV, ima i stampe.

----------


## linalena

Hvala curke, a posebno ak je bolje neg na VVu

----------


## modesty4

Kiara bit će mi drago da se upoznamo i popijemo kavicu!!
Danas je zaprašen u moj trbuh 4 decapeptyl, a ja još uvjek ne mogu gledati kako mi ga prijateljica daje,a kamoli da si ga sama pikam! Svjesna sam da ću morati sama i to vrlo uskoro,ali znojim se od muke.

----------


## crvenkapica77

modesty  lakse ti je 100x da si sama dajes  nego netko drugi.......iz iskustva znam....kad me sestra hoce piknut sve se trzam  :Wink:   a  sama se iz prve   piknem  :Smile:

----------


## modesty4

Lako je to reći....muž mi se skroz ufurao, on bi me bez problema kako on kaže bockao,ali rekla sam mu da mora vježbati na naranči, pa kad budem zadovoljna s njim onda će preći na mene i moj trbuh!

----------


## kiara79

Modesty,probaj se piknuti sama i vidjet ćeš da to nije ništa strašno,biti će ti lakše da to sama radiš.. :Yes: 
jesi na gonalima ili menopurima,od kojeg dana ciklusa krećeš.ja sam na gonalima od 2dc..to ja računam negdje od iduće nedjelje,ako M dođe kako sam planirala.. :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## modesty4

Na gonalima sam, ali u srijedu idem na kontrolu nakon 7 dana decapeptyla i tek će mi onda reći koliko i kada! Uzimam dec navečer jer mi je tako zgodnije, kada budem dobila i gonal može li to u isto vrijeme ili...

----------


## kiara79

može u isto vrijeme,ništa ne smeta..uzimaš kako je tebi zgodnije,glavno da je u isto vrijeme...
modesty odakle si..

----------


## modesty4

Iz Slavonije, preciznije iz Vk, tako da svaki moj dolazak gore je naporan, obzirom da na folikulometrije stižem vlakom koji kreće u 3 sata ujutro!

----------


## modesty4

Cure pomagajte! Jeste li sve kretale sa gonalima 2 dan ciklusa ili to može varirati? Naime, meni je rekao da počinjem sa decapeptylom 23 dan ciklusa i do sada sam uzela 4, večeras je 5, a mengu sam dobila danas nakon 26 dana. Trebala sam dec uzimati do utorka i tek u srijedu na kontrolu.Sad me je frka jer ništa nije rekao od kada ću uzimati gonal, a niti što da učinim ako menga dođe ranije. Što da radim?

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

> Iz Slavonije, preciznije iz Vk, tako da svaki moj dolazak gore je naporan, obzirom da na folikulometrije stižem vlakom koji kreće u 3 sata ujutro!


Modesty 4...ja sam ti isto iz VK  :Smile: ))

----------


## bugaboo

> Cure pomagajte! Jeste li sve kretale sa gonalima 2 dan ciklusa ili to može varirati? Naime, meni je rekao da počinjem sa decapeptylom 23 dan ciklusa i do sada sam uzela 4, večeras je 5, a mengu sam dobila danas nakon 26 dana. Trebala sam dec uzimati do utorka i tek u srijedu na kontrolu.Sad me je frka jer ništa nije rekao od kada ću uzimati gonal, a niti što da učinim ako menga dođe ranije. Što da radim?


Ja sam sa gonalom kretala 2 DC, nazovi sutra dr. ako ne mozes doci i kazi mu da si dobila mengu pa ces se mozda vec sutra pocet pikat s gonalom.

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

> Ja sam sa gonalom kretala 2 DC, nazovi sutra dr. ako ne mozes doci i kazi mu da si dobila mengu pa ces se mozda vec sutra pocet pikat s gonalom.


Mislim *bugaboo* da si u pravu...koliko se sjećam i svog protokola...*modesty* ja sam imala istu terapiju dec+gonal....

----------


## modesty4

Hvala cure, sutra zovem!
Iva Mia  :Klap:  !!!

----------


## kiara79

> Hvala cure, sutra zovem!
> Iva Mia  !!!


jesi zvala na SD.što su ti rekli..

----------


## NINA30

I ja sam iz vk,i uskoro se trebam naručiti za  neku od bolnica u Zg tj.ovaj tjedan ali neznam koju da zovem...izludit ću ....

----------


## kiara79

Nina 30 dobrodošla ako ostaneš sa nama,u svakom slučaju sretno gdje god pošla...nadam se da ćeš se ubrzo odlučiti za neku od klinika da čim prije kreneš sa postupkom..

ja danas trebala dobiti M,koja naravno kasni i ide mi to više na živce,nervozna sam i ljuta,i kaj je najgore nemam se ni sa kime dobro posvađat,a ni izjadat..MM na putu i ja opet sama..baš me opalio ovaj PMS,katastrofa..

----------


## bugaboo

Kiara doci ce i ta menga, a onda sve krene takvom brzinom, dok se okrenes vec cuvas mrvice u busi i cekas betu.

Kako je ovih dana gore, jel sta veca guzva nego inace zbog pacijentica sa VV?

Ja jos razmisljam da li da idem po svoje smrzice sad u 11. ili 12. mjesecu, mislim da cu se ipak malo odmoriti do proljeca...

----------


## modesty4

Ma što je to sa Vk cure moje, nažalost puno nas je!!!
Ja sam sutra u Zg. Danas sam uspjela dobiti sestru i rekla mi je da dođem sutra i kažem da sam došla zbog daljnje terapije i da me neće pregledavati. Pitala me je i kada uzimam dec, a kada sam rekla naveče rekla je da ima vremena i neka ništa ne brinem!
I da bitna stvar....danas sam se prvi puta sama pikala!!!!!!!! :Grin:

----------


## bugaboo

Super Modesty, bravo za pikanje!!!

----------


## Cannisa

Cure drage, pratila sam Vas , ali nisam pisala. Odradili smo još jedan postupak na SD, ali je rezulatat nažalost negativna beta....
A ništa idemo dalje, za početak imamo smrznutih j.stanica....

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

> I ja sam iz vk,i uskoro se trebam naručiti za neku od bolnica u Zg tj.ovaj tjedan ali neznam koju da zovem...izludit ću ....


Ninaaaaaaa.....dobro došla....vinkovčanko moja....zovi SD...odlična je bolnica, kao i dr. i sestre....samo polako i sve će biti ok  :Yes:

----------


## kiara79

modesty jesam ti rekla da neće biti strašno...bravo...
Cannisa žao mi je ,biti će drugi put..

ja još čekam M,pikice su u niskom startu..

----------


## ina7

Molim vas za odgovor. Da li na SD postoji anestezija prije punkcije? Ne mogu se odlučiti za novu bolnicu jer VV nije više u igri zbog odlaska dr.L!

----------


## kiara79

neke cure su dobivale anesteziju gore,međutim je rečeno da nema boce za kisik pa ni anestezija nije moguća.. :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## maya3

> neke cure su dobivale anesteziju gore,međutim je rečeno da nema boce za kisik pa ni anestezija nije moguća..


uhhh a baš zato sam se odlučila za SD zbog mogućnosti anestezije... ne želim više da me pikaju bez nje  :Sad:

----------


## crvenkapica77

ali na SD nikad nije bilo  anestezije...samo njih par cura su imale srecu  dobit ju.....Vinogradska i Petrova imaju..

----------


## modesty4

A kako onda imati tu sreću...moljakati....prijetiti...ili...?

----------


## TeddyBearz

> A kako onda imati tu sreću...moljakati....prijetiti...ili...?


Ja znam da su neke cure najnormalnije tražile i dobile. Ne znam što je sa tom bocom sa kisikom, ali mislim da imaju oni i nekakav koktel koji ti daju intravenozno, to je dobila cura koja je išla na punkciju kad i ja. Ja sam se samo tableta namlatila i preživjela.  :Laughing:

----------


## modesty4

E pa i ja ću sigurno pomlatiti par ketonala i koji normabel, jer kad vidim iglu zlo mi je, a o punkciji da ne pričamo.
Jedva si pikam trbuh sa onim malim iglicama i svaki puta se znojim i ruke mi se tresu!

----------


## kiara79

> Ja znam da su neke cure najnormalnije tražile i dobile. Ne znam što je sa tom bocom sa kisikom, ali mislim da imaju oni i nekakav koktel koji ti daju intravenozno, to je dobila cura koja je išla na punkciju kad i ja. Ja sam se samo tableta namlatila i preživjela.


možeš dobiti injekciju Tramal+Apaurin i.v. ako tražiš...
inače samo kažu da popiješ tabletu..

----------


## maya3

mislim da sam na nekom infu o klinikama pročitala da na SD daju anesteziju ako se dogovoriš s liječnikom prije punkcije!?
meni osobno ništa ne znači ni tramal ni apaurin...znam to jer sam svih 6 punkcija na VV to dobivala  :Sad:

----------


## kiara79

> mislim da sam na nekom infu o klinikama pročitala da na SD daju anesteziju ako se dogovoriš s liječnikom prije punkcije!?
> meni osobno ništa ne znači ni tramal ni apaurin...znam to jer sam svih 6 punkcija na VV to dobivala


da,tako je bilo rečeno da će biti i šačica sretnica je dobilo i više ništa...ko što sam napisala "nema" boce za kisik..moš mislit..

----------


## BOZZ

Ja sam dobila u 5 mj zbog ogromnog broja folikula(preko 25) i js (17) ali zato naša JIM nekoliko mjeseci sa isto puno folikula nije dobila i jadnica je to morala izgurati.Neznam stvarno zakaj je to tako,ali isto tako znam da mi je d.B kada sam došla na punkciju iako smo se dogovorili za opču,pitao bi li mogla izdržati bez oči su mi narasle od straha i panike jer se nisam ničim "drogirala" prije tako da je morao moliti anesteziologicu da dođe.

----------


## kiara79

ja mislim da bih riknula...

----------


## modesty4

Sad me stvarno već plašite! Bila sam na HSG-u koliko je gore od toga?

----------


## crvenkapica77

kako kome.....meni je hsg bio gori  od punkcije    7 folikula
jer,  sve ti ovisi koliko folikula, gdje su smjesteni....ako ih ima malo - manje bola - brze gotovo,  ako je  jedan ili vise njih na nezgodnom mjestu  dr. je teze doc do njega, pa sestra  pomogne,  pritisne trbuh  malo zaboli  ali to je kratko, dr.  ubode  i gotovo,

----------


## crvenkapica77

> E pa i ja ću sigurno pomlatiti par ketonala i koji normabel, jer kad vidim iglu zlo mi je, a o punkciji da ne pričamo.
> Jedva si pikam trbuh sa onim malim iglicama i svaki puta se znojim i ruke mi se tresu!


popij  normabel od 5mg i  1 i pol ketonal   ....ja sam tako...ketonala  ne smijes  vise od dva popit ( pise tako)  .normabel ce te  malo  osamutit tj . opustit , koliko je to moguce u toj situaciji...ja sam se smijala u cekaonici , mm kaze bila sam ko nadrogirana....ali kad sam usla  unutra tresla sam se ko stap  od straha  ,  ali kad sam legla na stol  sestre  su me toliko zapricale   da sam propustila prvi ubod  , ostala dva sam podnijela  i to je to....3 uboda  na 7 folikula.....

koliko imas folikula?

----------


## modesty4

U ponedjeljak ću znati nakon kontrole koliko ih je! Možda je pitanje glupo, ali reci mi molim te kako samo 3 uboda na 7 folikula?

----------


## kiara79

modesty4,ne pika se svaki folikul,već se ubode i aspirira,tak da je to mala prednost... :Rolling Eyes: 
sretno i javi kad će biti punkcija,koliko imaš folikula...
ja još nisam dobila M... :Evil or Very Mad: spalit ću na živce..

----------


## modesty4

Kiara pa koliko ti već kasni?

----------


## kiara79

> Kiara pa koliko ti već kasni?


trebala dobit 4.10. :Sad: 
ko bi reko da ću biti u bedu što je nema..

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

Cureeeeeeee ja sam dobila svoju terapiju....u 11.mj je akcija....

----------


## crvenkapica77

_iva mia  bravo 
kiara   to ti je tako kad je cekas....nikad je
modesty  i ja sam mislila prije da koliko folikula  toliko uboda ,ali sva sreca nije tako..ma tko bi to izdrzao...jos ako je dr. iskusan i spretan nemas frke.....dr.Bauman je  njezan i odlican....
_

----------


## kiara79

> Cureeeeeeee ja sam dobila svoju terapiju....u 11.mj je akcija....


kakav ti je protokol?

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

Duuuuuuuuuuugi....decapep+gonal....a to traje i traje...al izdržat ćemo nekako  :Smile:

----------


## kiara79

ma naravno da ćeš izdržati,pa sve za bebicu,zar ne?? :Yes: 
mislila sam da ćemo modesty i ja zajedno u postupak,ali mi je ona dobrano pobjegla,pa ću ja očito pričekat tebe.. :Shock: 
kako se moja vještica sprema,ja ću u Božićni vlakić..
iva mia kad si bila gore,ima li gužve?

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

> ma naravno da ćeš izdržati,pa sve za bebicu,zar ne??
> mislila sam da ćemo modesty i ja zajedno u postupak,ali mi je ona dobrano pobjegla,pa ću ja očito pričekat tebe..
> kako se moja vještica sprema,ja ću u Božićni vlakić..
> iva mia kad si bila gore,ima li gužve?


Naravno da ću izdržati...bez pogovora....ja ću ti krenuti u akciju negdje cca. oko 20.11. jer ni kod mene se nikad ne zna kad će vještica doći....guževe, hm...pa iskreno ima...al sve to relativno gore ide brzo...jesi ti dobila svu potrebnu terapiju (koju)!?!

----------


## kiara79

jesam,već čeka od početka rujna...
20gonala sam dobila i 2 cetrotida sam kupila..

----------


## kiara79

cure molim boj telefona i adresu poliklinike gdje dr.Bauman radi privatno na pp..
zvala jedna moja frendica danas da se naruči za konzultacije i dobila termin 7.12. :Shock: pa joj je to malo predugo...hmmmm i meni bi bilo.

----------


## maya3

ja sam se naručila kod dr.B u 9 mj. a tek 02.11.su mi prve konzultacije pa sam vas htjela pitati dal me tada stavlja na listu za lijekove? i koliko se dugo čeka na njih?

----------


## kiara79

maya3 da li će te odmah na konzultacijama staviti na listu za lijekove,ne znam,ovisi jel imaš sve nalaze i kakva je gužva....
ja sam lijekove čekala oko 15 dana..
sretno..

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

> ja sam se naručila kod dr.B u 9 mj. a tek 02.11.su mi prve konzultacije pa sam vas htjela pitati dal me tada stavlja na listu za lijekove? i koliko se dugo čeka na njih?


potpisujem Kiaru....ja sam lijekove čekala 5 tjedana....mislim da je to sve individualno

----------


## modesty4

Donosim vam friško izvješće, danas sam bila gore!
Gužva, gužva i gužva! Dr.B na početku nije bio, dr.T je oko 8 morala na sastanak, pa su folikulometrije trajale skoro do 10 sati.
Ja sam jako razočarana jer imam desno 1 folikul 10mm,a lijevo su napisali isto 1 13mm i nešto manjih koje nisu na papiru ni naznačili, što znači da su zanemarivi! Sve to nakon 12 dana decapeptyla i 6 dana na gonalu i to 3 dana po 3 gonala i 3 dana po 2 gonala. Od danas pola deca i 3 gonala, pa kontrola u srijedu. Baš sam jadna, jer mi se čini da su mi totalno promašili terapiju!! Prije kretanja u ovaj stimulirani sve sam nove nalaze napravila od hormona, pa na dalje ( po meni je sve u redu),ali nitko ih nije ni pogledao prije nego što su mi odredili terapiju!
Kakva su vaša iskustva imali šanse da uopće na punciji bude ijedna stanica?
I da, kada sam išla sa klomifenom pred AIH imala sam 4 folikula i to odlična! Kakva ironija.

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

> Donosim vam friško izvješće, danas sam bila gore!
> Gužva, gužva i gužva! Dr.B na početku nije bio, dr.T je oko 8 morala na sastanak, pa su folikulometrije trajale skoro do 10 sati.
> Ja sam jako razočarana jer imam desno 1 folikul 10mm,a lijevo su napisali isto 1 13mm i nešto manjih koje nisu na papiru ni naznačili, što znači da su zanemarivi! Sve to nakon 12 dana decapeptyla i 6 dana na gonalu i to 3 dana po 3 gonala i 3 dana po 2 gonala. Od danas pola deca i 3 gonala, pa kontrola u srijedu. Baš sam jadna, jer mi se čini da su mi totalno promašili terapiju!! Prije kretanja u ovaj stimulirani sve sam nove nalaze napravila od hormona, pa na dalje ( po meni je sve u redu),ali nitko ih nije ni pogledao prije nego što su mi odredili terapiju!
> Kakva su vaša iskustva imali šanse da uopće na punciji bude ijedna stanica?
> I da, kada sam išla sa klomifenom pred AIH imala sam 4 folikula i to odlična! Kakva ironija.


Modesty .... glavu gore i nemoj gledati tako sve ironično .... znam da si se nadala velikom broju folikula .... ali jedan ti je ipak dovoljan da ostvari tvoj konačni cilj ... prema tome držim palčeve da sve bude ok  :Smile:

----------


## maya3

hvala cure  :Smile:

----------


## maya3

modesty, nemoj se uopće zamarati s brojem folikula...tako je i meni bilo dr. mi na folikumetriji rekao da ćemo imati 4-5 folikula kad ono...13komada!! skoro sam pala u nesvjest :Shock:    SRETNO

----------


## linalena

Dobila nalaze briseva i svi su super, sada još samo dočekati papa test i to je to, ono u zavodu za transfuziju me ne brine a i PP savjetovanje valjda ne može loše proći

Pitanje u vezi spermiograma: da li se može donjeti uzorak od doma??

----------


## crvenkapica77

> Donosim vam friško izvješće, danas sam bila gore!
> Gužva, gužva i gužva! Dr.B na početku nije bio, dr.T je oko 8 morala na sastanak, pa su folikulometrije trajale skoro do 10 sati.
> Ja sam jako razočarana jer imam desno 1 folikul 10mm,a lijevo su napisali isto 1 13mm i nešto manjih koje nisu na papiru ni naznačili, što znači da su zanemarivi! Sve to nakon 12 dana decapeptyla i 6 dana na gonalu i to 3 dana po 3 gonala i 3 dana po 2 gonala. Od danas pola deca i 3 gonala, pa kontrola u srijedu. Baš sam jadna, jer mi se čini da su mi totalno promašili terapiju!! Prije kretanja u ovaj stimulirani sve sam nove nalaze napravila od hormona, pa na dalje ( po meni je sve u redu),ali nitko ih nije ni pogledao prije nego što su mi odredili terapiju!
> Kakva su vaša iskustva imali šanse da uopće na punciji bude ijedna stanica?
> I da, kada sam išla sa klomifenom pred AIH imala sam 4 folikula i to odlična! Kakva ironija.


ee  pa  vidjet cemo u srijedu   vjerovatno  ce ih tada upisat vise....ne mora znacit  da ce biti samo ova dva,  ako ima jos malih, narast ce,

----------


## kiara79

modesty,ajde sve će biti ok...na kraju će ih biti zaman koliko treba :Wink: 
linalena možeš donijeti ako dođeš u roku od sat vremena i da je kutijica na temperaturi tijela... :Rolling Eyes: 
pa mislim da to nije problem obaviti tamo...

----------


## kiara79

zaman=taman :Embarassed:

----------


## modesty4

Hvala vam cure!! I ja si govorim da je dovoljan i samo jedan, ako je onaj pravi!

----------


## modesty4

I da moram još nešto pitati.
Kada tijekom postupka dogovarate s dr. koliko stanica će se oploditi i vratiti i da li su vas uopće pitali i konzultirali da li će se raditi IVF ili ICSI ili oboje?

----------


## kiara79

> I da moram još nešto pitati.
> Kada tijekom postupka dogovarate s dr. koliko stanica će se oploditi i vratiti i da li su vas uopće pitali i konzultirali da li će se raditi IVF ili ICSI ili oboje?


viš,viš..ovo i mene zanima..

----------


## TeddyBearz

> I da moram još nešto pitati.
> Kada tijekom postupka dogovarate s dr. koliko stanica će se oploditi i vratiti


Odmah nakon punkcije.




> i da li su vas uopće pitali i konzultirali da li će se raditi IVF ili ICSI ili oboje?


Ne.  :Smile:

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

> I da moram još nešto pitati.
> Kada tijekom postupka dogovarate s dr. koliko stanica će se oploditi i vratiti i da li su vas uopće pitali i konzultirali da li će se raditi IVF ili ICSI ili oboje?


mislim da ne....ali opet mislim da oni u većni slučajeva rade isključivo IVF....a kod onih "težih" slučajeva se ICSI iz tog razloga što metodom ICSI direktno dovodiš "plivače" u j.s. jer oni zbog slabe pokretljivosti ne mogu sami doći do željenog cilja...ispravite me ako griješim....tako da mislim da je to njihova procjena isključivo od para do para....

što se tiče oplodnje (broja) mene su pitali nakon punkcije...koliko želim/o da se oplodi.....

baš si sad rzmišljam s obzirom da krećem u novu akciju....koliko...jedan ili dva.... da se mene pita ja bih sve ..... ostavila bih Milanoviću svoju osobnu nek je on čuva dok ja ne vratim sve zametke...eto koliko sam bjesna na naš novi prekrasni zakon

----------


## crvenkapica77

meni nitko nije nista  pitao...oplodili 3  - vratili 3.....

----------


## kiara79

Jeste li uopće razgovarale sa biologicom...ono što se govori okolo je oprečno jer sa nekima je,sa nekima nije ...jel ona uopće što komentira....

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

Ja sam razgovarala....samo o broju....odnosno koliko ćemo oploditi...jer sam ja u startu bila za sva tri zametka....al mi je rekla da će mi ipak biti tri previše s obzirom da sam ja zdrava i da postoji mogućnost ( što svi jako dobro znamo ) komplikacija u trudnoći (jer mi je to ipak prva trudnoća) itd...
pa smo se ipak odlučili na dva iz tog razloga...itd

----------


## modesty4

Iva Mia da li biolog bude na punkciji pa si onda o tome s njom razgovarala?

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

Da, da....ja sam razgovarala i na konzultacijama kad sam prvi put došla na SD...a i nakon same punkcije kad sam došla k sebi od anestezije....treba pitati njih gore sve što te zanima...

----------


## sivka

Bok cure.. nije me dugo bilo ali sam vas redovito pratila, eto mi krenuli ponovo u sam postupak tj. počela se pikat sa dec.. po 1 pa tako 7 dana.. i kontrola u pon.. 18.10 međutim to bi mi trebao biti 3dc znači (M) pa mi molim vas recite dali će biti pregled ili ne s obzirom da ću vjerovatno krvariti..?  :Embarassed:   hvala...... pusa i puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## kiara79

sivka biti će pregled...ali nemoj da te bude :Embarassed: ,pa njima je to tako normalno..

ja još uvijek čekam M...KASNI VEĆ 10 DANA!!!! :Evil or Very Mad:  ne mogu više,pa kud se baš ovaj ciklus toliko odužio...a nema ni naznaka da će doći,a trudna nisam.. :Sad:

----------


## sivka

Hvala Kiara 79, nadam se da će biti sve ok.. ne brini, samo se opusti i doći će.. sretno!!  :Love:

----------


## bugaboo

Tak i ja na pregledu, menga kasni, a dr. pa kako kasni, valjda od vrucine. Izvadi on "stap" za uzv, a na njemu krv, kaze izgleda da stize menga...htjela sam u zemlju propast :Laughing: 

Ma njima je to sve tak normalno, samo se mi bediramo zbog malo krvi. :Cool:

----------


## crvenkapica77

modesty  kakve su danas vijesti sa UZV  ??

----------


## kiara79

da,modesty gdje si...koliko ima folikula...

ej imam jedno pomalo tupasto pitanje... :Grin:  zanima me na dan punkcije jel vam treba nešto posebno..negdje sam čitala da cure nose spavaćice i papuče...treba li to i kod nas... :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## crvenkapica77

ne, ja dosla u gegama i kosulji, skinula se i usla ,   njih  16  unutra a ja gola   , poslije punkcije sam  imala  neko zeleno platno , ne sjecam  se sta,  zamotala sam se tj. sestra me zamotala i  odvela u drugu prostoriju  da malo legnem  tamo sam odlezala oko 40min, (neke cure  nisu lezale isle su odmah vanka),ustala se,  obukla i isla  doma....

----------


## bugaboo

Kiara ne treba ti nista, skines se ispod pasa kao i za UZV i poslije normalno obuces, samo stavis dnevni ulozak jer ce ti vjerojatno biti malo krvi.

Modesty :Cekam:

----------


## kiara79

curke,thanks...tak sam i mislila..

----------


## modesty4

Evo me cure. Juče sam sva bila jadna nisam ni comp palila.
Lijevo imam 2 od 12 i 13 mm,znači nisu baš puno narasli, i desno imam 1 od 10mm od kojega nema ništa jer je premal!
Juče i danas po 3 gonala i pola deca, a sutra ponovo kontrola i vjerojatno punkcija u ponedjeljak! Nadam se da će biti barem jedna stanica, jer ako nakon ove torture pikanja i putovanja do Zagreba ne bude transfera baš niti jedne....
Mislim stvarno, u normalnom prirodnom ciklusu sam nekada znala imati 2 folikula, a na gonale kao da uopće nisam reagirala ili je bilo previše dec-a, stvarno ne znam!!

----------


## kiara79

ajme modesty... :Shock: pa kako to..kakva je bila stimulacija...
~~~~~~da ovi još malo narastu i da ih bude taman koliko treba.. :Smile: 
a što ja sa drugim curama,kada krećete.ja vas čekam.. :Grin:

----------


## modesty4

Moja stimulacija:
od 23 dana ciklusa po 1 decapeptyl,nakon što sam dobila megu od 3-5 dana ciklusa uz dec. ide po 3 gonala, od 6-8 po 2 gonala, od 9-12 po 3 gonala i pola dec-a. Danas je 12 dan ciklusa i sutra kontrola pa ćemo vidjeti. Znači ukupno sam potrošila 27 gonala i 16 decapeptyla!

----------


## kiara79

a joj pa što ću onda ja sa 20 gonala :Shock: ...znam,znam,svi mi reagiramo drugačije,ali ipak sam se sad još izbedirala..

----------


## modesty4

Kiara, upravo tako svi reagiraju drugačije.Koliko imaš godina, ja sam u 34!

----------


## kiara79

imam 31 godinu..

----------


## kiara79

modesty kakvi su folikuli..kad je punkcija..

----------


## GIZMOS

Cure, da li netko zna kako se daje Brevactid 1500, da li potkožno ili u mišić? Hvala vam!

----------


## AnneMary

> Cure, da li netko zna kako se daje Brevactid 1500, da li potkožno ili u mišić? Hvala vam!



u debelo meso!
u butinu ili guzu, ja sam u trbuh kao i gonale.

----------


## coolerica

GIZMOS vratila si se  :Very Happy:   :Klap:  (mislim, bolje bi bilo da ti ne treba ovaj podforum )
a što se pitanja tiče nemam pojma al ja sam choragon i pregnyl davala u rit, dakle intramuskularno..al za ove ti neznam
p.s. jel to znači da si u postupku?

----------


## GIZMOS

Hvala :Heart:

----------


## modesty4

Juče folikuli desno 1 12-13mm, a lijevo 2 14-16 i 15mm. Dugo je dr.B kalkulirao što će sa mnom pa sam juče i danas dobila još 3 gonala i pola dec-a, a punkcija je u utorak!
Maznit ću 1 ketonal retard i 1 normabel pa kako bude, obzirom da ih nema puno (nažalost) bit će brzo gotovo. Samo se nadam da će biti dr.B., a ne netko drugi na punkciji.
Kiara jel' napokon stigla?

----------


## kiara79

modesty draga ko što sam već napisala...malo ih je,al nadam se da su one prave.
moja M nije stigla tj pojavio se jučer smeđi iscjedak i više ništa..a ja sam se tako ponadala da napopkon dolazi...užas,baš sam jadna.

----------


## crvenkapica77

kiara  stvarno  se to kod tebe razvuklo   

modesty   sretno....za  kvalitetnu js

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

> Juče folikuli desno 1 12-13mm, a lijevo 2 14-16 i 15mm. Dugo je dr.B kalkulirao što će sa mnom pa sam juče i danas dobila još 3 gonala i pola dec-a, a punkcija je u utorak!
> Maznit ću 1 ketonal retard i 1 normabel pa kako bude, obzirom da ih nema puno (nažalost) bit će brzo gotovo. Samo se nadam da će biti dr.B., a ne netko drugi na punkciji.
> Kiara jel' napokon stigla?


Modesty za bezbolnu punkciju....  :Smile: 

Kiara jel stigla vještica....izgleda da ćemo ja i ti skupa u akciju

----------


## kiara79

iva mia ne pitaj me ništa,ma luda sam..danas stigla ujutro i do popodneva prestalo...pojavio se samo smeđi iscjedak poslije..
jednostavno ne znam što da radim,a sutra bih trebala početi sa pikanjem..

----------


## modesty4

Kiara, a kako bi bilo da ti sutra odeš na pregled i vidiš sa dr.-om što dalje, naravno ako ikako možeš to izvesti!

----------


## modesty4

Sorry, sad vidim da si rekla da ne možeš sutra gore!!

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

> iva mia ne pitaj me ništa,ma luda sam..danas stigla ujutro i do popodneva prestalo...pojavio se samo smeđi iscjedak poslije..
> jednostavno ne znam što da radim,a sutra bih trebala početi sa pikanjem..


 
mislim da si ti napisala da si već radila test....a da ga kojim slučajem opet ponoviš...aaaaa...

----------


## linalena

Puno vibrica za sve postupke na SD 

Pitanje: da li gore imaju neku uobičajenu proceduru vraćanja embrija, ono koliko dana nakon punkcije, da li idu na blastice i tak??? Moramo razmisliti o broju stanica

----------


## sivka

bok cure, ja ću isto kao i Kiara čekati i izludeti... :Evil or Very Mad:  vještica kasni... sad je treba čekati i ništa drugo..danas bila gore i dr. kaže ne uzimati više dec. nego čekat, ak ne dođe u četv. opet gore da vidimo kako dalje... ( nije bilo pregleda, a ja u brizi.. :Laughing: ) pozz... svima i velika  :Kiss:

----------


## bugaboo

Linalena, nema pravila za transfer, meni je svaki put bio transfer 3. dan, ali su neke cure imale i 4. dan ili 5. dan. Mislim da biologica procjeni kakvi su embrici pa ti ovisno o tome kaze.

Modesty za dobra jaja sutra i bezbolnu punkciju, Kiara da se sto prije pocnes pikati, za Ivu Miju i Sivku~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## corinaII

Linalena ja sam imala tranfer 4 dan.Vračena 3 emrića...dva odlične kvalitete i jedan malo slabije......nije se primio niti jedan.
Modesty~~~~~~~~~~~ za sutra

----------


## kiara79

ja pikalica....jeeeeee,sve se sredilo... :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## sivka

:Klap:  ma bravo Kiara... i ja ću isto.... :Yes:  nadam se da će doći, jer T nisam..sigurno  :Sad: .. evo za sve malo~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## kiara79

> bok cure, ja ću isto kao i Kiara čekati i izludeti... vještica kasni... sad je treba čekati i ništa drugo..danas bila gore i dr. kaže ne uzimati više dec. nego čekat, ak ne dođe u četv. opet gore da vidimo kako dalje... ( nije bilo pregleda, a ja u brizi..) pozz... svima i velika


ajde sivka kreni da idemo skupa,biti će mi dosadno samoj...i onako nam je pdf u banani...jako se rijetko i malo piše...
ja sam si baš super :Grin: ...jedva čekam da u ponedjeljak idem na folikulometriju i da za svoj rođendan objavim veeelllikuuu betu.. :Cool:

----------


## crvenkapica77

> ja pikalica....jeeeeee,sve se sredilo...


ajde  neka   :Smile:

----------


## sivka

Kaira dogovoreno, i ja se nadam pozitivnoj teti beti za ročkas.... :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:   :Klap:  :Zaljubljen:  :Grin:  i evo nam svega....hihihi... da su nam nezaboravni rođendani

----------


## kiara79

još ćemo i skupa slavit,pa skoro smo susjede... :Wink:

----------


## sivka

:Yes:  to bi bilo supač :Very Happy:

----------


## bugaboo

Ja cu malo kaskati za vama, krajem 11. mj krecem na folikulometrije i isto se nadam velikoj beti za rockas...

----------


## linalena

sUTRA vadimo krv u Petrovoj 3 i idemo u obiteljski centar na PP blablabla

Još samo on spermogram i da dođe moj papa već jednom

Rekao dr da zovem 1.11 da pitam dal su došli lijekovi, ima li smisla da nazovem u petak prije??? Ja nestrpljiva

----------


## linalena

Bugaboo mi ćemo nekako slično onda, kraj 11-početak 12. Nama je godišnjica braka 3.12

----------


## linalena

Obavili PP savjetovanje bilo čist OK, tu u zgradi do je taj centar. Jedino kaj moramo čekati za potvrdu tjedan dana, tjedan dana isto za nalaz iz Petrove. Moja papa je OK

Dobila M na 27dc kao i prošli mjesec inače mi je ciklus 28

----------


## FionaM

Linalena, svakako javi za lijekove ako stignu 1.11., jer i ja ih čekam ko ozeblo sunce...ja zvala prošli tjedan i sestra mi rekla da nazovem oko 7.11, jer da ne vjeruje da će prije doći. I meni gori pod petama, jer trebala bih dobiti oko 10.11. Nadam se da će lijekovi stići do početka 11. mjeseca.

----------


## kiara79

evo cure meni već treći dan pikanja prošao.. :Very Happy: 

e sad me opet nešto muči...8dc je u nedjelju...kaj da onda idem na folikulometriju 6dc u petak...nemam pojma.. :Rolling Eyes: 
a muči me i to da bi mi punkcija mogla biti za ovaj produženi vikend...jeza me hvata jer nemam pojma kak će to iskombinirat..

----------


## crvenkapica77

kiara  ..meni ti je dr.  Bauman  jednom rekao ako  me zapadne  vikend , da nazovem  i pitam  , dali  doci u petak ili pon. 
ne znam sta ti je rekao?  mozda je bolje doci u petak da ti ne bude  u pon .9dc kasno..
a sto se tice punkcije , kad bude vrijeme  za  punktirat  bit ce...tu se ne odgađa...pa rade i nedeljom  punkcije.....(  ja sam folikulometriju imala subotom  :Wink:  )  kad krenes  na  uzv  vidjet ces kako to ide  fino  nemas  frke.
nemoj se molim te nervirat , sve ce to bit ok....pusa..drzim fige....zelim ti  bebicu za  Bozic   :Zaljubljen:

----------


## modesty4

Jučer sam bila na punkciji. Prošlo je u trenu. Pohvalila bi dr. Turudić i sestre koje su bile prekrasne!! Hvala im!
Dobili smo 3 stanice i nisu sve iste kvalitete, tako da je biologica predložila da idemo na sve 3.
Danas sam zvala transfer je u petak, a dr. je prokomentirala samo da je dobro i nisam htjela maltretirati sa detaljima.Bitno da ćemo imati nešto za transfer, a za sada ne želim se opterećivati u kojoj su fazi stanice, jer sam čitajući razne postove shvatila da i nema baš puno pravila koja će se primiti , a koja ne. Stoga, u Božje ruke pa kako bude.
I htjela sam vam reći da ako sam dobro shvatila rade ICSI uvijek zbog novoga zakona kako bi nam povećali šanse, a ne samo IVF. Neka me netko ispravi ako ima drugačiju informaciju.

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

> Jučer sam bila na punkciji. Prošlo je u trenu. Pohvalila bi dr. Turudić i sestre koje su bile prekrasne!! Hvala im!
> Dobili smo 3 stanice i nisu sve iste kvalitete, tako da je biologica predložila da idemo na sve 3.
> Danas sam zvala transfer je u petak, a dr. je prokomentirala samo da je dobro i nisam htjela maltretirati sa detaljima.Bitno da ćemo imati nešto za transfer, a za sada ne želim se opterećivati u kojoj su fazi stanice, jer sam čitajući razne postove shvatila da i nema baš puno pravila koja će se primiti , a koja ne. Stoga, u Božje ruke pa kako bude.
> I htjela sam vam reći da ako sam dobro shvatila rade ICSI uvijek zbog novoga zakona kako bi nam povećali šanse, a ne samo IVF. Neka me netko ispravi ako ima drugačiju informaciju.


 
Držim palčeve....Modesty petak je tvoj dan  :Smile:

----------


## sivka

:Very Happy: od danas sam i ja pikalica jeeee! Znači sve bude bilo ok, tak i vama drage moje želim.. :Wink:

----------


## sivka

odlučila sam si sama davat pikice,brrr.... dali mi molim vas možete reći dal se smije otopiti 2ili3 gonala u jednu otopinu da se ne pikam 3x i malo opisat postupak ono...( prvi puta ću sama sada ) hvala  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## linalena

Sivka bravo i samo hrabro

Ja ti ne znam za pikanje još nisam nikada al se nadam sljedeći mjesec, i daj pliz kaži: kada si dobila lijekove i nakon koliko si počele pikice, od kojeg dana

----------


## bugaboo

> evo cure meni već treći dan pikanja prošao..
> 
> e sad me opet nešto muči...8dc je u nedjelju...kaj da onda idem na folikulometriju 6dc u petak...nemam pojma..
> a muči me i to da bi mi punkcija mogla biti za ovaj produženi vikend...jeza me hvata jer nemam pojma kak će to iskombinirat..


Kiara najbolje ti je otici sutra na folikulometriju, svi drugacije reagiramo na stimulaciju pa bolje doci prije nego kasnije.

Meni ti je zadnji put transfer bio u subotu i bila cijela ekipa, dr-i, sestra, biologica... ne brini ako ti punkcija padne za vikend, oni moraju doci gore ako je potrebno.

----------


## kiara79

da,tak sam i mislila da odem u petak za svaki slučaj,jer imam terapiju do 7.-og dc a kako je u nedjelju 8 dc ni ne znam bi li i dalje trebala uzimati 2 gonala,tako da ću sutra otići..

----------


## bugaboo

> odlučila sam si sama davat pikice,brrr.... dali mi molim vas možete reći dal se smije otopiti 2ili3 gonala u jednu otopinu da se ne pikam 3x i malo opisat postupak ono...( prvi puta ću sama sada ) hvala


Sivka, mozes mijesati 2 ili 3 gonala u 1 otopinu, nema potrebe da se vise puta pikas, proces ti ide otprilike ovako:

1. na spricu s otopinom stavis debelu iglu
2. to ustrcas u 1. bocicu s prahom
3. onda tu tekucinu povuces nazad u spricu
4. to ustrcas u 2. bocicu s prahom
5. pa opet povuces svu tekucinu nazad u spricu. 

Ako trebas i 3. dozu samo ponovis zadnja 2 koraka.

Kad imas pripremljen lijek, skines debelu iglu, stavis tanku iglu i piknes se.

Posaljem ti link sa weba gdje ti je to sve super objasnjeno, imas i video po koracima.

----------


## AnneMary

> odlučila sam si sama davat pikice,brrr.... dali mi molim vas možete reći dal se smije otopiti 2ili3 gonala u jednu otopinu da se ne pikam 3x i malo opisat postupak ono...( prvi puta ću sama sada ) hvala


  u jednu otopinu idu dva gonala.
dakle s debelom iglom ubodeš u otopinu i izvučeš je  u špricu, onda tu otopinu u jedan gona l(prah), lagalo okreni da se rastopi (ne mućkaj), onda opet tu otpinu izvuci i ušpricaj u drugi gonal, i isto lagano okreni dok se rastopi.
na kraju kad to opet imaš u šprici zamjeni tanku iglicu.
ne bi trebalo biti mjehurića. uglavnom ispusti zrak dok ne izađe malo tekućine.
očisti mjesto alkoholom i bocni se.
Ponovno malo protrljaj alkoholom i gotova si.
Ne trebaš žurit, lijepo i polako.
Ispočetka će ti biti frka ali već treći put ćeš biti profesionalac.
Ja sam se bola u trbuh, posredini ispod pupka.
Iglica za tren sklizne u kožu i lagano istjerivaš kakao ti paše.
Znalo mi se dogodit da baš neće ući lagano, već bi me malo zabolilo, pa bi ja samo promjenila mjesto uboda.
A ako bodeš malo brže, ono kao pikado, onda sigurno uđe, ali ja nisam imala snage za to.  :Embarassed: 
Mene ni jedan nije pekao, možda malo decapeptili.

sretno, i ako šta trebaš pitaj!

----------


## kiara79

> odlučila sam si sama davat pikice,brrr.... dali mi molim vas možete reći dal se smije otopiti 2ili3 gonala u jednu otopinu da se ne pikam 3x i malo opisat postupak ono...( prvi puta ću sama sada ) hvala


ej sivka naravno da se smiju miješati do 3 gonala u jednu otopinu...

nije strašno vidjet ćeš...nadam se da si pogledala temu o samodavanju injekcija..

otvoriš pakiranja i pripremi bočice gonala,sve koje trebaš.1špricu sa otopinom i 2 igle...skini čep sa šprice i namjesti gore iglusa rozom etiketom,skini poklopac igle i ubodi u bočicute ispusti tekućinu iz šprice u bočicu,gonal ti se otopi odmah,aspiriraj svu tekućinu iz bočice,ubobi u drugu i tako postupak dok ne završiš sa razrjeđivanjem...
nakon toga skini iglu,i stavi drugu onu sa crvenom etiketom i spremno je za pikanje...
izrazito jevažno da se prije uboda sav zrak iz šprice istisne van,a kako se često zrak zadrži na stijenkama šprice lagano je prstom kvrcni pa će se pomaknuti prema izlazu i lakše ćeš ga istisnuti...
odredi mjesto gdje se želiš bosti..nadlaktica,trbuh,vanjska strana bedra...što ti odgovara...dezinficiraj mjesto uboda sa vaticom i alkoholom "uštipni" se i u sredinu pod kutom od 45-90 stupnjeva ubodi,lagano aspiriraj-povuci klip prema van i ako nema krvi uštrcaj lijek...

i to je to....sretno...
kad počinješ...

----------


## crvenkapica77

> Jučer sam bila na punkciji. Prošlo je u trenu. Pohvalila bi dr. Turudić i sestre koje su bile prekrasne!! Hvala im!
> Dobili smo 3 stanice i nisu sve iste kvalitete, tako da je biologica predložila da idemo na sve 3.
> Danas sam zvala transfer je u petak, a dr. je prokomentirala samo da je dobro i nisam htjela maltretirati sa detaljima.Bitno da ćemo imati nešto za transfer, a za sada ne želim se opterećivati u kojoj su fazi stanice, jer sam čitajući razne postove shvatila da i nema baš puno pravila koja će se primiti , a koja ne. Stoga, u Božje ruke pa kako bude.
> I htjela sam vam reći da ako sam dobro shvatila rade ICSI uvijek zbog novoga zakona kako bi nam povećali šanse, a ne samo IVF. Neka me netko ispravi ako ima drugačiju informaciju.


SRETNOOOO   sutra

----------


## kiara79

modesty odlično...sretno dalje!!!!jesi zvala,koliko ih se oplodilo..

----------


## sivka

Drage moje, pa vi ste mi to opisale bolje nek bilo koji doc. jesam se informirala za samodavanje, ali znate trebam nekog tko je TO probao da mi   objasni.. do sada su mi sestre na gin. odjelu davale svaki puta, ali pitanja sljede kao da sam kakvi narkić( zašto, kolko, gdje to piše, tko mi je dao ljekove... itd) nakraju je usijedio komentar da mi moj doc. treba dati uputnicu kao za više puta.. e tad sam odustala i mislim da mogu sama  :Very Happy:  sad mi je sve puno jednostavnije.. danas počinjem sa 3 gonala i po 1 deca. tako narednih 3 dana, a sljedečih 3 dana po 2 gonala i po 1 deca. kontrola 27.10. to bi mi bio 8dc.

----------


## sivka

modesty SRETNO!!! 
bugaboo link je bomba! ma ja to mogu!!!! hvala!!
kiara nešto mi govori da ćemo nas dvije skupa na punkciju...taj produžen vikend i mene kači... 
linalena ljekove ja imala doma od 2mj, zbog raznih problema nisam išla u postupak 3mj, ovaj ciklus sam 23 dc bila na UVZ,  počela sam 7 dana prije M sa deca. po 1 amp. na dan.. i sad dalje...vidi iz prijašnjeg posta..

----------


## linalena

mužu istekla uputnica za spermiogram a kak je prijavljen kod doka u drugom gradu neda mu se ić po novu, jel može doći i platiti spermiogram?????

joj kada čitam o taom pikanju sada mi je tak komplicirano, mora u isto vrijeme???? Ja radim u školi, pa radim ujutro-popodne, morat ću pažljivo odrediti vrijeme ili mi to oni odrede????

----------


## kiara79

da,linalena,treba u isto vrijeme se pikati.pola sata +,- se tolerira...za spermiogram ne znam da li se može platiti mi ga gore nismo nikada radili..

sivka draga,možda ćemo stvarno skupa,modesty mi je pobjegla,al sad ćemo se mi pratiti..

----------


## sivka

Moje prvo samopikanje je USPJELO!! :Very Happy:   Baš sam sretna uštedjela sam si i vremena i muke... jedino mi je na mjestu gdje sam piknula dec. malo pocrvenilo  :Undecided: , a gonale sam smučkala i piknula niti se što vidi, a nisam ni osjetila !! eto morala sam podijeliti s vama...hvala vam :Heart:

----------


## kiara79

bravo za samopikanje...

----------


## AnneMary

to se zna desit sa decapeptilom, drugi put malo okomitije pikni iglu.
meni se desilo kad je bila više prema površini.

bravo za prvi put!
kad se samo sjetim odlazaka na hitnu, a tako je lakše kad sam to radiš.

----------


## Gosparka

Evo da i ja malo pridonesem ovoj temi.
Jučer sam se vratila iz Zg, a budući nisam imala kompić, nisam mogla pisati ni o tijeku svog postupka.
Najprije bih htjela pohvaliti cijeli tim sa SD, stvarno su me oduševili, i dr. Bauman i dr. Turudić, sestre su krasne, biologice isto...ma svi su super. Sviđa mi se opuštena atmosfera, nekako domaća...zaprijetili su mi da ovaj put moram ostati trudna  :Smile:  
Što se tiče samog postupka...dugo je trajao, kao i uvijek...Zagreb mi je više postao kao drugi dom, obišla sam njega i okolicu uzduž i poprijeko (ovo čitaj kao: mužu više ne treba navigacija  :Laughing: ).
Uglavnom, primila sam 56 Gonala (sad će znati koja sam  :Grin: ), dobila 5 js i od toga su se tri oplodile i peti dan mi vraćene 2 morule i 1 blastocista. Sad treba istrpiti dane do bete i nadati se samo najboljem. Betu bi trebala vaditi 12 dan, ali padaju mi praznici tako da ništa do 02.11. Uhhhh, to mi je najteži dio cijelog postupka...čekanje...ma, kao i svima vama.
Cure koje tek krećete želim vam sve najbolje  :Zaljubljen: ...jer samo najbolje i zaslužujemo  :Heart:

----------


## kiara79

Gosparka,želim ti lijepu i veliku betu...izvještavaj nas o svemu..
sivka kako ide bockanje,još malo i biti ćeš pravi maher...ja od sutra na 3 gonala,i kako sam dobila 20 komada,mislim da će mi usfaliti...jel znate da li se u takvim situacijama dobije još koji komad ako zatreba..
modesty sretno na transferu..

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

> Gosparka,želim ti lijepu i veliku betu...izvještavaj nas o svemu..
> sivka kako ide bockanje,još malo i biti ćeš pravi maher...ja od sutra na 3 gonala,i kako sam dobila 20 komada,mislim da će mi usfaliti...jel znate da li se u takvim situacijama dobije još koji komad ako zatreba..
> modesty sretno na transferu..


Da, da dobiješ naknadno gonale kad dođesš na folikometriju....sretno dragaaaa....kada će ti biti punkcija onak po slobodnoj procjeni !?

----------


## kiara79

Iva Mia,pa mislim negdje idući vikend,a sa time baš i nisam oduševljena...mislim jer je vikend i još i produženi...

----------


## modesty4

Kiara, nemoj se unaprijed sekirati, meni je dr produžio terapiju gonalom pa je punkcija bila 3 dana nakon što sam očekivala, znači nema pravila!
Danas sam bila na transferu imala sam 2 zametka 6-st i 8-st!! Sada mazim bušu i čekam...

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

> Iva Mia,pa mislim negdje idući vikend,a sa time baš i nisam oduševljena...mislim jer je vikend i još i produženi...


Draga samo opušteno bolnica radi 24/7 tako da nema beda...vrijeme za punkciju i transfer nitko ne može birati prema tome samo pozitivno i sve će biti ok

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

> Kiara, nemoj se unaprijed sekirati, meni je dr produžio terapiju gonalom pa je punkcija bila 3 dana nakon što sam očekivala, znači nema pravila!
> Danas sam bila na transferu imala sam 2 zametka 6-st i 8-st!! Sada mazim bušu i čekam...


jooooooj bas sam sretna što su dvije mrvice u tvojoj pupici.....

----------


## crvenkapica77

> Kiara, nemoj se unaprijed sekirati, meni je dr produžio terapiju gonalom pa je punkcija bila 3 dana nakon što sam očekivala, znači nema pravila!
> Danas sam bila na transferu imala sam 2 zametka 6-st i 8-st!! Sada mazim bušu i čekam...



super draga.....sada samo laganini....zelim ti veliki + za 14 dana

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

> super draga.....sada samo laganini....zelim ti veliki + za 14 dana


Crvenkapiceeeeeeee...kakva je situacija kod tebe...jesi dobila terapiju???

----------


## crvenkapica77

u ponedeljak   idem   :Smile:

----------


## bugaboo

Modesty zelim ti veliku betu za 2 tjedna!

----------


## kiara79

evo modesty da i ovdje malo za tebe ~~~~~~~ i da za dva tjedna objaviš ogromnu betu... :Yes: 
a ja ću onda za tobom :Grin: ...baš imam feeling da je to ovaj puta to,znam da je,da je moja mrvica napokon spremna doći.. :Heart: 

nadam se da ne očekujem previše.. :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## sivka

Ej curke, pravi sam majstor za bockanje  :Klap: , danas još 3 gon, i 1 dec, a dalje smanjujemo po 2 gon, i 1 dec...jedva čekam da vidim kaj se događa na UVZ... svima koje čekate tete bete želim da vam budu ogrooomne... a vama koje krečete s terapijom velllku hrabrost za bockanje.. čekalice za punkciju biti :Cool:  veelka vam pusica :Kiss:

----------


## modesty4

Cure hvala vam! Odmaram i pratim vas...... :Love: ....samo hrabro po svoje bebače!!

----------


## kiara79

curke,rastura me lijevi jajnik,nemam pojma kaj se dešava :Sad: ...jel moguće da je to od gonala..

jel istinita priča,to sam negdje čula da sad zbog novog zakona svima rade ICSI,da nam povećaju šanse...zna li netko nešto o tome..

----------


## modesty4

Kiara ja sam to napisala, ali nitko nije reagirao. Na mome otpusnom pismu piše IVF-ICSI, a i biologica mi je rekla da rade svima ICSI.
Jajnici su i mene boljeli i to isto lijevi na kojem su i bili folikuli, tako da mislim da se što se toga tiče ne moraš sekirati.

----------


## Gosparka

Mene danas ništa živo nije zaboljelo, ma da me jajnik štrecnuo...ni to  :Confused: 
Transfer bio u utorak (5. dan), sve me danima pomalo boluckalo, jučer me nešto dobro štrecalo u dnu, ispod pupka, a onda danas sve utihnulo...ništa...To mi se još nije dogodilo u ovih 5 postupaka. Uvijek se nešto javljalo, malo desni, malo lijevi jajnik, pa križa, pa febrica...al šta je ovo...ništa???

----------


## Gosparka

> curke,rastura me lijevi jajnik,nemam pojma kaj se dešava...jel moguće da je to od gonala...


Ma da, to ti je od stimulacije, ništa se ne brini, uvijek nešto rastura, ali nije ništa strašno  :Smile:

----------


## kiara79

> Kiara ja sam to napisala, ali nitko nije reagirao. Na mome otpusnom pismu piše IVF-ICSI, a i biologica mi je rekla da rade svima ICSI.
> Jajnici su i mene boljeli i to isto lijevi na kojem su i bili folikuli, tako da mislim da se što se toga tiče ne moraš sekirati.


 ma znala sam ja da sam čula-pročitala.. :Smile: znači ipak je tako..

----------


## corinaII

Na mom otpusnom pismu isto piše IVF-ICSI

----------


## tlatincica

Gosparka da nećeš ti biti od onih kod kojih je no simptom- simptom?  :Kiss:

----------


## Gosparka

> Gosparka da nećeš ti biti od onih kod kojih je no simptom- simptom?



 :Grin:  ne znam što da mislim...evo prošla sam sve moguće solucije, pa da vidimo kako će ova završiti. I stvarno ništa, ni od jutros. Ispuhala se, ništa ne boli, samo se cike još drže  :Grin:  i bole na dodir. Uhvatim se u razmišljanju tipa "ajde, štrecni me barem malo"  :Grin: . Uffff......

----------


## linalena

modesty4 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da brzo prođe čekanje veeelikeeee bete

kiara79  u vezi da svima rade ISCI nemam pojma, nam se obavezno radi ISCI  zbog OAT spermiograma, joj mm ga još nije gore ponovio, valjda će ovaj tjedan

Gosparka  onda je  ovaj 6ti postupak  poseban, bebek je na putu  :Smile: )

Ima ko da čeka lijekove za 11 mjesec???? Meni rekli da zovem 1.11

----------


## AnneMary

gosparka ni ja nisam imala nikakvih bolova ali su zato cice bile teške!
sretno!

----------


## linalena

AnneMary kak ti je lijepa beta i to 14 dnt, koliko su ti mrvica vratili???? Jel bio ISCI ili čisti IVF

----------


## andreja

*sivkice* draga moja,samo naprijed,želim ti dobitni postupak...već sam se pitala gdje si?
Svima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za svwe što vam treba!!!!
želim vam svima jednu malu zloću ko što imam ja,i koja upravosjedi mami u krilui zajedno samnom tipka poruku! :Klap:

----------


## kiara79

andreja Una je preesslatkaaa.. :Zaljubljen:

----------


## sivka

> *sivkice* draga moja,samo naprijed,želim ti dobitni postupak...već sam se pitala gdje si?
> Svima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za svwe što vam treba!!!!
> želim vam svima jednu malu zloću ko što imam ja,i koja upravosjedi mami u krilui zajedno samnom tipka poruku!


Ej, andreja ma evo me tuuuuuuuu......idem tvojim stopama... :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  malena ti je supač :Zaljubljen:  nema veze kaj malo srdi....

----------


## sivka

> Kiara ja sam to napisala, ali nitko nije reagirao. Na mome otpusnom pismu piše IVF-ICSI, a i biologica mi je rekla da rade svima ICSI.
> Jajnici su i mene boljeli i to isto lijevi na kojem su i bili folikuli, tako da mislim da se što se toga tiče ne moraš sekirati.


i na mom je nalazu uvijek pisalo IVF-ICSI tak da vjerovatno je tako...a jajnici me malo štekaju kao da ju moram dobiti..

----------


## crvenkapica77

ja sam danas bila kod dr.   za tj dana kad dođe menga krecem sa pikanjem.....i da , dr. je napisao ivf-icsi  i kaze to cemo jos vidjeti  , valjda  na licu mjesta ??

----------


## sivka

:Klap:  super crvenkapice, držim palčeve da ti dođe navrijeme pa da kreneš  za nama.. sretno!!

----------


## kiara79

crvenkapice,želim ti puuuuuno sreće i da je ovaj dobitni.. :Wink: 

ja nemam pojma kaj će nama raditi jer MM je normo...tak da ne znam dal će biti ICSI.. :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## TeddyBearz

> ja nemam pojma kaj će nama raditi jer MM je normo...tak da ne znam dal će biti ICSI..


Nama je bio ICSI obadva puta, isto normozoospermia.  :Smile:

----------


## crvenkapica77

aj ja opet ko pocetnik  da pitam: ivf je  kada  oni,dr. puste  da se npr. 3 js i  vise njih spermica   sami oplode  ?  a icsi je kad oni   3js   oplode sa  3 spermica  microinekcijom jeli?

----------


## bugaboo

Crvenkapice, bas tako kako si rekla. ICSI je pouzdaniji zbog ovog glupog zakona...

----------


## linalena

Ja na listi lijekova za 11 mjesec i rekli da zovem 1.11 da pitam dal su došli i da se valjda naručim za dalje. Nadam se da ću dočekati ciklus u 11, 1dc bi trebao biti 17.11

I ja opet o spermiogramu: još jedino njega nemamo prvo bio mm bolestan pa ja mu nisam dala mira jer još uvijek ganjam plodne dane, trebao bi ići sutra-prekosutra. Da li znate, jel se može platiti, istekla nam uputnica?????

----------


## linalena

Info za spermiogram: može se platiti i košta 184 kn, radno vrijeme 9-11, na Odjelu humane reprodukcije

Sada još samo pokrenuti mojeg muža da i to obavi, pa da imamo sve i da krenemo već jednom!!!

Meni je jedino od svih nalaza malo Prolaktin povišen (imam stare nalaze godinu dana tada je bio OK) da li će to utjecati na postupak????

----------


## kiara79

evo mene...imamo folikula,ne zna im se broj :Grin: veličine 11-13mm...dobila sam još gonala,pa ćemo vidjeti..


e da,ne mogu vjerovati...gore uopće NEMA gužve..ne znam kaj se desilo.a opet mi je i čudno kaj su moju frendicu za konzultacije naručili u 12 mj.a naručila se početkom 10.-og...znači da se 2mj čeka.. :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## linalena

Jel mi možete cure reći koje dc ste počinjale sa lijekovima??? Mi ćemo na ISCI ali nemam nikakav protokol niš, pa me samo zanima  dal bi još mogla započeti u 11 ili tek s onom M u 12om?   thx

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

> Jel mi možete cure reći koje dc ste počinjale sa lijekovima??? Mi ćemo na ISCI ali nemam nikakav protokol niš, pa me samo zanima dal bi još mogla započeti u 11 ili tek s onom M u 12om? thx


*linalena*....ako ideš u duuuugi protokol onda ti to ide ovak....ne znam koju terapiju imaš....evo ja ću ti opisati svoj prvi protokol a bio je duuuugi pa će tako sad biti i ovaj u 11.mj......počinješ se bockati 23 d.c. s decapeptyilom (moja terapija) i onda se bockaš, bockas sve dok ne dobiješ mengu....onda nakon toga krećeš s folikometrijama i krećeš se bockati i s drugom terapijom ( kod mene gonal) i tako se bockaš, bockaš sve dok ti folikulići ne budu spremni za punkciju....ja sam imala punkciju negdje ako se dobrosjećam cca12-13 d.c.....

tu tvom slučaju koliko sam vidjela ti bi trebala dobiti M 17.11. onda si računaj od tog datuma + 23 dana i doći ćeš do datuma kad krećeš s bockanjem....to ti vrijedi za opet govorim za duuuugi protokol....za kratki nemam pojma jer nikad nisam bila....

*Cure ako griješim slobodno me ispravite....*

Bockalicama želim punooooo kvalitetnih j.s.....a čekalicama tete bete ogromnu beturinu  :Smile:

----------


## kiara79

> Jel mi možete cure reći koje dc ste počinjale sa lijekovima??? Mi ćemo na ISCI ali nemam nikakav protokol niš, pa me samo zanima dal bi još mogla započeti u 11 ili tek s onom M u 12om? thx


a u kratkom to ide brže..
2dc počela sa gonalina,pa do 8dc i na folikulometriju...nastavljaš sa gonalima kako ti je rekao dr. 
kad folikuli dođu na određenu veličinu daje se štoperica i 36 sati poslije ide punkcija...
a može se i desiti da ti dr.uvede cetrotide 10-11 dc.
sve ti je to reletivno..kako kome..

ako ideš na kratki možeš krenuti već u 11.-om.mj
.to ti je onda od 2.-og dc

p.s. nemoj čekat 1.11 da zoveš za lijekove,probaj ranije..ja sam zvala tjedan dana prije termina i dobila..

----------


## linalena

Hvala cure, išla odmah nazvati i prije svega nemrem vjerovati kako su mi se brzo javili!!!! Kaže sestra da nazovem tek oko 10.11 jer još nisu stigli novi lijekovi, ma zvati ću ja i ranije, npr 2.11

----------


## crvenkapica77

> evo mene...imamo folikula,ne zna im se brojveličine 11-13mm...dobila sam još gonala,pa ćemo vidjeti..
> 
> 
> e da,ne mogu vjerovati...gore uopće NEMA gužve..ne znam kaj se desilo.a opet mi je i čudno kaj su moju frendicu za konzultacije naručili u 12 mj.a naručila se početkom 10.-og...znači da se 2mj čeka..



joj kiara   bas mi je drago zbog tebe. :Very Happy: ..neka folikula  hvala Bogu.....SRETNO I PUSSSAAAA.....ovaj postupak ce biti Bingo ! :Zaljubljen:

----------


## kiara79

> joj kiara bas mi je drago zbog tebe...neka folikula hvala Bogu.....SRETNO I PUSSSAAAA.....ovaj postupak ce biti Bingo !


hvala ti draga...znam da će biti bingo..baš sam onak puna pozitive i mora biti sve 5...rekla sam na poslu da dolazim na ljeto 2014. :Grin: sad sam na bolovanju i mislim nastaviti komplikacije..he,he..
isto to želim i tebi.. :Heart:

----------


## modesty4

Kiara baš mi je drago za folikuliće!!! Vidiš koliko svi različito reagiramo.
Ja brojim 4 dpt....

----------


## corinaII

modesty~~~~~~~~~~~za velikuuuu betu
također svim ostalim čekalicama bete šaljem punoo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
i svim pikalicama ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Neka ova zima bude sretna i vesela svima.....
Crvenkapice77 jesi li krenula u postupak?

----------


## crvenkapica77

jos malo corina.....mengu cekam

----------


## modesty4

corina II jesi li se ti prijavila za Mb?

----------


## sivka

evo nas iz Zg, imamo lijepe folikule od 12-13 mm na oba jajnika, endić je 9mm, uglavnom je dr. B rekao da je sve super  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  nastavljamo sa terapijom do petka i opet gore... punkcija valjda  za vikend?!
~~~~~~~~~~ puno svima da velike uspjehe...

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

Bravo sivkaaaaaaaaaaaa  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## kiara79

> evo nas iz Zg, imamo lijepe folikule od 12-13 mm na oba jajnika, endić je 9mm, uglavnom je dr. B rekao da je sve super  nastavljamo sa terapijom do petka i opet gore... punkcija valjda za vikend?!
> ~~~~~~~~~~ puno svima da velike uspjehe...


super sivka,baš mi je drago zbog tebe...pa i ja sambila danas gora...joooj da sam bar znala...
kod mene situacija lošija(kao i obično)folikuli stoje na mjestu i baš sam u komi...i nadalje nastavak sa 3 gonala... :Sad: 

ode moj optimizam "v rit"...sorry morala sam.. :Embarassed:

----------


## bugaboo

Sivka super za folikulice, Kiara budu i tvoji narasli, mozda cete i imati pukciju isti dan, drzim fige za kvalitetne JS!

----------


## kiara79

> Sivka super za folikulice, Kiara budu i tvoji narasli, mozda cete i imati pukciju isti dan, drzim fige za kvalitetne JS!


hvala ti draga bugaboo :Heart: ,al ja sam sad stvarno  :Mad: baš sam jadna..samo se nadam da će možda još narasti pa da se može dobiti koje dobro jajce..

btw.jedna cura danas dogovorila punkciju sa anestezijom..

----------


## kiara79

sivka imaš pp..

----------


## sivka

> super sivka,baš mi je drago zbog tebe...pa i ja sambila danas gora...joooj da sam bar znala...
> kod mene situacija lošija(kao i obično)folikuli stoje na mjestu i baš sam u komi...i nadalje nastavak sa 3 gonala...
> 
> ode moj optimizam "v rit"...sorry morala sam..


viš,viš.. da smo se vidle... ej neeee biti u komi ( znam da je to teško ne biti ) budu narasli.... moraju!! ve gledaj dok i meni nebudu dalje išli kak i na zadnjem pokušaju... al nesmemo glavu dole... treba nam samo jedan, ali vrijedan i biti će!!!

----------


## kiara79

ej kaj je i kod tebe tak bilo,došli do određene veličine i bok..!??? :Shock: 
koju imate dijagnozu..

----------


## crvenkapica77

kiara   sta veli dr. na to ?? koji ti je danas  dc?
 ja nekako vjerujem da ce se zavrsit dobro....budi  mi optimisticna :Love:   :Heart: 

sivka sretno   :Heart:

----------


## kiara79

11.dc

----------


## sivka

> ej kaj je i kod tebe tak bilo,došli do određene veličine i bok..!???
> koju imate dijagnozu..



to je bilo u 2mj... tj. cijeli smo ih tjedan pratili svaki dan hodali u zg, kad ono malo ih je bilo malo ne...  jedan dan ih je bilo 3 drugi dan jedva 1  :Shock: , pa de su se skrili ja pitam??! a dr. veli; ma tu su, i sam se namrgodil... na kraju 12dc je pila punkcija i dobili 2js od toga se jedna opće nije bila dobra, a druga je krenula u razvoj i stalo je... nije bilo transfera.. i to je to. dobro ali tu nije bila potpuna stimulacijea nek samo 5 menopura i klomifen.. mortik zato..

----------


## sivka

Oba dva zdravi ko drenovi... zamisli!
MM normoo...ja nakon svega isto normo... :Laughing:

----------


## kiara79

> Oba dva zdravi ko drenovi... zamisli!
> MM normoo...ja nakon svega isto normo...


joooj ne znam da više od svih tih s.... možemo biti normo... :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## modesty4

Kiara79 samo se ne uzrujavaj. Ni moji nisu rasli, dapače neko se vrijeme nisu uopće micali zato mi je stimulacija duže trajala,a tako će vjerojatno i tebi. Dobivaš li uz 3 gonala i dec? Pred kraj meni je dr.B. dec smanjio na 1/2 i tada su počeli rasti, tako da će ti na slijedećem pregledu nešto sigurno mjenjati ako ne bude značajnijeg pomaka

----------


## kiara79

modesty nemam decapeptylu th.samo gonale i vjerojatno će dodati cetrotide...nemam pojma,al baš sam razočarana..

a uzv me danas bolio tak da su mi oči ispadale na onom stolu..

----------


## sivka

Kiara, mi idemo skupa na punkciju i smotuljke, to je gotova stvar!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## kiara79

> Kiara, mi idemo skupa na punkciju i smotuljke, to je gotova stvar!!


MOŽE!!
OT
buš me držala za ruku...??? :Laughing: 
ja već znam da bum urlala ko luda.. :Embarassed:

----------


## sivka

:Klap:  mi ćemo to u duetu!!!!  :Grin:

----------


## sivka

:Embarassed:  a da mi tražimo anesteziju.......????

----------


## kiara79

da mogle bi,samo teško da ćemo dobiti ako punkcija bude za produženi vikend..

----------


## corinaII

Crvenkapice nek ti je sretno i nek ti ovaj put bude dobitni   :Heart:

----------


## corinaII

> corina II jesi li se ti prijavila za Mb?


 jesam draga ali sam odustala od Maribora iz više razloga, tako da sam u 2mj opet na S.Duhu

----------


## corinaII

Modesty jel ti ideš u Maribor?

----------


## modesty4

Nadam se da do Mb-a neće doći, jer čekamo betu....., ali da ako ne uspijemo idemo u Mb negdje u 3 ili 4 mj.

----------


## linalena

Eto danas mm napravio spermiogram gore, oduševljen uvjetima gore, i hmm čak sam malo ljubomorna kak je to tak brzo napravio. Samo da bude dobar nalaz, mislim da ne bude azoospermija kak je bila na VV kad je tam radio spermiogram, inače smo OAT.

I eto sada imamo sve (sljedeći tjedan je sp.gotov) samo čekati .....

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

Curke ajd sad jedno veeeeliko pitanje....prvo da opišem svoju fazu....ja sam čekalica vještice...imam terapiju....što moram napraviti od pretraga osim PP savjetovanja....sad dok još uvijek imam vremena...

----------


## linalena

A ja napravila sve prije nego dobila terapiju!!!!

Ja: briseve, papa, hormoni
On: briseve, bakteriologija spermiograma, njihov spermiogram
Zajedno: PP savjetovanje, krvne pretrage

----------


## crvenkapica77

> Crvenkapice nek ti je sretno i nek ti ovaj put bude dobitni


hvala.....sretno i tebi  u  2. mj     nek bude brate mili zadnji  ivf, :Klap:

----------


## crvenkapica77

> Curke ajd sad jedno veeeeliko pitanje....prvo da opišem svoju fazu....ja sam čekalica vještice...imam terapiju....što moram napraviti od pretraga osim PP savjetovanja....sad dok još uvijek imam vremena...


sta ti dr, nije rekao?  radila si  jedan ivf i vjerovatno imas  neke papire  
briseve imas, jesu stari?       (moji  od  5mj i priznati )
imas papu jel star nalaz?      ( ja nisam ponavljala od 10mj 2009 )
imas  markere  hiv, hepatitis,  sifilis?  ne stari od  6mj       ( bar tako kazu u cita, meni priznaju od 5mj)
pripremi vjencani list, 
dugo misljenje,
kg, rh  faktor    

eto dali sam pomogla sta, ja navela sta su meni trazili  i sta su mi priznali za 2.ivf.....

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

> A ja napravila sve prije nego dobila terapiju!!!!
> 
> Ja: briseve, papa, hormoni
> On: briseve, bakteriologija spermiograma, njihov spermiogram
> Zajedno: PP savjetovanje, krvne pretrage


 
Hvala ti draga...ja to sve imam od 2.mj....nemam pojma što da radim da "vadim" se nalaze ponovno...ili što...totalno sam zblesana

----------


## corinaII

Modesty draga evo šaljem ti puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za veliku betu

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

> Nadam se da do Mb-a neće doći, jer čekamo betu....., ali da ako ne uspijemo idemo u Mb negdje u 3 ili 4 mj.


Modesty...tko ti je radio transfer dr.B ili dr.T???

----------


## linalena

Ja za drugo mišljenje imam Povijest bolesti s VV gdje piše ISCI
a krvnu grupu na kartici davatelja krvi, kada sam išla na operaciju to mi priznali

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

> sta ti dr, nije rekao? radila si jedan ivf i vjerovatno imas neke papire 
> briseve imas, jesu stari? (moji od 5mj i priznati )
> imas papu jel star nalaz? ( ja nisam ponavljala od 10mj 2009 )
> imas markere hiv, hepatitis, sifilis? ne stari od 6mj ( bar tako kazu u cita, meni priznaju od 5mj)
> pripremi vjencani list, 
> dugo misljenje,
> kg, rh faktor 
> 
> eto dali sam pomogla sta, ja navela sta su meni trazili i sta su mi priznali za 2.ivf.....


Jesi, baš si srce  :Smile:

----------


## modesty4

Iva Mia transfer mi je radio dr.B., a punkciju dr.T.
I zaboravila sam vam reći mene nitko nije tražio niti jedan papir. Sve sam imala: savjetovanje, HIV, hepatitis, briseve, papu...., ali nitkome nije ništa pitao o tome niti tražio te papire. Samo smo na dan punkcije ispunili suprug i ja papire koje smo dobili na Sv.duhu,tj. suglasnost za postupak i neke generalije i to je bilo sve!!

----------


## crvenkapica77

> Hvala ti draga...ja to sve imam od 2.mj....nemam pojma što da radim da "vadim" se nalaze ponovno...ili što...totalno sam zblesana


pp savjetovanje se jednom radi,  markeri  se ponavljaju  , koliko stare priznaju na SD  , nazovi i pitaj   ( tvoji su stari  9mj)   
ako si panicarka kao ja ,  mozes briseve  ponovit  ,
ja kad sam isla u 5mj ove god. na SD  nosila sam  briseve od  10mj  2009  i  dr. rekao  ne trebam ponavljat  ali ja opet  ponovila na svoju ruku, da budem mirnija  
i hormone sam ponavljala iako mi nije rekao.....i onda sam  ostala   :Shock:  kad sam vidjela da mi je fsh skocio

----------


## kiara79

Iva Mia baš tako kako ti je crvenkapica napisala...treba ti ono što ti je dr.rekao,aako želiš zbog sebe ti možeš nalaze ponoviti...

ja imam sve definitivno stare i nitko mi nije rekao da bi nešto trebalo ponavljati(a ja nisam pitala)..
markeri vrijede inače 6 mj.kao i brisevi..

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

Briseve sam radila u 6 mj...bili su ok....PAPU isto i on je bi ok....markeri hepatitisa stari....znate što ja ću napraviti PP savjetovanje i to je to.....meni nitko ništa nije rekao....prema tome samo PP jer to nisam radila u 2 mj. kad sam bila u postupku i zavrešna priča....pa kako bude

----------


## FionaM

Zna li netko možda broj telefona Laboratorija za spermiogram??

----------


## linalena

> Zna li netko možda broj telefona Laboratorija za spermiogram??


371 22 74

Rade od 9-11, cijena 184 (mom mužu istekla uputnica ali nisu niš rekli), nalaze skupiti za tjedan dana

----------


## FionaM

Linalena, hvala puno. MM napravio spermiogram prije mjesec dana, ali nikako da podignemo nalaz jer nismo iz Zg. Mislila sam ga podići kad budem išla po lijekove, ali pošto se to odužilo, nazvat ću ih sutra da ih pitam može li ih podići moja kuma koja sutra ide na SD.

----------


## Gosparka

Pa mogu ti ga poslati poštom, nama su poslali. Iako smo mi ponijeli kuvertu s markom s nakanom da ih zamolimo da nam pošalju, jer smo ipak iz Dbk, sami su nam rekli da ne treba, da oni sami šalju. Nazovi ih i zamoli, tamo su ti svi susretljivi, ne bi trebao biti problem.

----------


## FionaM

Hvala, Gosparka, ali ja već nazvala labos i dogovorila da ih moja kuma podigne koja ionako danas ide na SD i nije joj problem....ma samo da nalaz bude dobar i da već jednom stignu lijekovi...

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

> Hvala, Gosparka, ali ja već nazvala labos i dogovorila da ih moja kuma podigne koja ionako danas ide na SD i nije joj problem....ma samo da nalaz bude dobar i da već jednom stignu lijekovi...


 
Ajde, ajde draga potrudi se oko lijekova....pa idemo u 11.mj u akciju  :Smile:

----------


## FionaM

Ma već sam luda od lijekova, prvo su mi rekli da će doći sredinom 10. mjeseca, a sad ispada da će to biti oko 10.11... :Sad: (
Nego, kuma mi digla nalaz s-grama i samo mi je telefonom javila da je dijagnoza oligoasthenozoospermia, a prijašnja dijagnoza iz 1. mjeseca je bila oligoasthenoteratozoospermia...zna li netko koja je razlika?? Dakle, sad fali riječ "terato"...Koji je nalaz bolji, ovaj s "terato" ili bez "terato" ili je to isto....??

----------


## linalena

definitivno je ovaj bolji!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Joj da bar nama tak bude

----------


## FionaM

Nadam se da je tako....prebacit ću se na temu "spermiograma"..možda tamo saznam nešto više.

----------


## Palcicazg

Nova sam ovdje, uskoro krećem na SD, vidim da se spominje da nema nekakvih lijekova, pa me zanima čega nema?, kaj se čeka?

Po svim postovima imam osjećaj da je ekipa na SD dobra, da nema gužve.
Do sad sam bila na VV godinu dana skupljala nalaze i na kraju odustala od njih i otišla u privatnu kliniku. 2 postupka 1 ET beta=0

Koliko se brzo dođe do postupka, dosta nalaza imam, MM je neki dan išao napraviti S, tako da se nadam da nije ko na VV - imam osjećaj da je tamo gužva, al neka me prosvijete cure koje su bile na VV pa prešle na SD

----------


## corinaII

Palcicazg dobro nam došla na S.Duh.... dr.Bauman je odličan i u dobrim si rukama. Ja sam bila u postupku u 9mj. na ljekove nisam dugo čekala..
Prvo se naručiš za kotrolni pregled pa te oni u sklopu toga zapišu za ljekove...sad ovisi nekima ljekovi stignu odmah a neki čekaju mislim oko mjesec dana. Ja osobno nisam čekala ljekove.Došla sam na taj kontrolni pregled i odmah su mi dali ljekove.Gužvice ti ima ali ništa strašno.Sestre su ti super i možeš ih sve pitati....

----------


## kiara79

palcica potpisujem corinu...na SD su ti svi odlični...cijeli tim.. :Heart: 
lijekova ima,ali se čeka oko 3-4 tjedna..
kad se naručiš i imaš sve potrebne nalaze sve ti ide dosta brzo..

bitno ti je da imaš briseve,hormone,markere,papu,s-gram i P&P..
Vidjet ćeš da će sve biti super i da ćeš brzo biti mamica..
jesi se već naručila?

----------


## Palcicazg

Jesam, naručena sam 10.11. kod dr.B. al kako idem prvi puta malo me zbunilo ovo s lijekovima
Bila sam nedavno na Klomifenu pa sam i njega jedva našla, zadnje kutije iz ljekarne dobivala
zato sam sama sebi rekla pa kaj je sad ovo, zakaj se to meni događa, opet nečega nema tj. ima al se čeka 

ma bitno da se ne čeka i odugovlači s postupcima, a kaj se nalaza tiče imam ih šaroliko jer sam u međuvremenu imala malu operaciju koja me prolongirala 
ovak imam; hormoni, brisevi, TSH T. 11/09, papa 01/10, progreston 02/10 (al taj mi je trebao za operaciju)kaj da ponovim? mislim da si možda malo ubrzam, kako ne bi preskočila još jedan ciklus. Jer dok se ja naručim pa dok dođe nalaz... Kad bum se vidjela s dr. ja bum na polovici ciklusa, a htjela bi da mi ipak uvaži nekaj

----------


## kiara79

uvažit će ti nalaze koje imaš..bez brige.. :Wink: 
a klomifen se navodno može još nabaviti,ma sve ti ovisi o prvim konzultacijama i kaj ćeš se dogovoriti sa dr.ako ti kaže klomifen naći ćeš ga negdje..
uglavnom sretno i kaj god te zanima samo pitaj.

----------


## FionaM

Palcica, ja sam bila na konzultacijama početkom 9. mjeseca i još nisam dobila lijekove, jer ih nije bilo tada, a nema ih ni sad. Kad sam zadnji put zvala, sestra mi je rekla da bi trebali doći iza 7.11. Pošto si ti naručena 10.11. vjerujem da ti nećeš dugo čekati na lijekove. Meni je dr. B. priznao sve nalaze od prije (radila ih u 1. mjesecu ove godine), ali mi je rekao ako ovaj postupak ne uspije da ću za sljedeći postupak morati sve pretrage ponoviti. MM je, osim s-grama, morao još napraviti bakt. ejakulata. Ali ti i TM trebate još i RH faktor, krvne grupe i markere hepatitisa, test na HIV, VDRL...i P&P savjetovanje. Sretno!!

----------


## modesty4

Nama Rh faktor nije tražen, odnosno krvna grupa, a koliko znam niti ostalim curama, dok je Hiv i hepatitis obavezan za oboje!

----------


## Palcicazg

Imam krvnu grupu i RH za oboje P&p imam (krenula sam po starom  zakonu, al dok sam radila nalaze na snazi je novi zakon) imam od MM i  monekularno genetičku analizi mikrodeleciju kromosoma Y... možda i to treba
bila sam na ET prije 3 tj. ali negativna beta  :Sad: 

zato želim što prije ući u postupak da ne ponavljam neke nalaze, znam  neki će mi isteći, a možda mi poslije neće ni trebati ako dođe do trudnoće  :Smile: 

cure tako mi je drago da vas imam  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## kiara79

> Nama Rh faktor nije tražen, odnosno krvna grupa, a koliko znam niti ostalim curama, dok je Hiv i hepatitis obavezan za oboje!


x

moji svi nalazi hormona i briseva su stariji od godine dana :Rolling Eyes: ,a od siječnja su mi samo papa, hiv i hepatitis..

sivka,pozdrav..drago mi je što smo se upoznale.. :Smile:

----------


## sivka

> x
> 
> moji svi nalazi hormona i briseva su stariji od godine dana,a od siječnja su mi samo papa, hiv i hepatitis..
> 
> sivka,pozdrav..drago mi je što smo se upoznale..


meni je dr.B rekao da nesmiju biti stariji nalazi od 6mj!! dakle za svaki pokušaj novi nalazi... al vidim da svako drukčije prizna... tak da su i do godine stari u biti ok :Yes: 

Kiara pozzz...i meni je drago baš supač :Klap: 
..hm...jesi li spremna za ponedjeljak??? :Grin:

----------


## kiara79

uhhh sivka,u niskom startu sam.. :Grin: 
a ti..

----------


## sivka

pojma nemam de sam jer sam u banani , s obzirom da je 11 dc mene bole jaaaako cice i bradavice, L jajnik rastura ko lud, je li to normalno??!         
Pošto je punkcija 13 dc :Sad: 
danas primamo samo štopericu??

----------


## kiara79

štoperica ide u 22 h..
jooj pa ne znam kaj bi ti rekla,mene niš ne boli,tu i tamo pikne lijevi jajnik i to je to.
(.)(.) ko i prije..nemam pojma kaj bi bilo

----------


## sivka

:Sad:  sam da se nekaj ne skomplicira...

----------


## kiara79

sve bude dobro...budeš praava koka sa lijepim i kvalitetnim jajcima.. :Wink:

----------


## sivka

:Yes:  mora biti!!!!!
Ti si ok? trema...strah... briga... mene sve pere polako...
uh ta punkcija...sam da projde! :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## andreja

*sivka* imaš moju podršku i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za što lakšu punkciju i dobitni postupak!!!
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~svima za sve što vam treba!!!

----------


## sivka

Hvala ti *andreja* baš mi to treba....pusa maloj mamini mazici... :Heart: 

*Kiara* ma sretno nam bilo!!!!!!

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

cureeeeeee stigla vještica....brojimo dane do prvog UZV-a i onda se krećemo bockati....jeeeeee

----------


## Gosparka

12dnt - beta = 452 !!!!!!!!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## sivka

> 12dnt - beta = 452 !!!!!!!!


suuuper čestitam!!!! :Very Happy:  bravo!!!!! :Klap:

----------


## Gosparka

hvala draga...baš sam happpppyyyyy  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  .....želim tebi i svim ostalim curama da to isto što prije doživite !!!!!  :Zaljubljen:  :Love:

----------


## crvenkapica77

*gosparka* cestitam    :Very Happy:  tebi SD donio  srecu   

*kiara   i sivka    * sretno sutra... :Heart: .nemojte se bojati, to je  uđes,  skines se,  popnes se na stol ,  5min posla,  i  ustanes i  obuces se   i ides   :Smile:   (  mada ja koja sam vec  prosla 1ivf znam i sama   opet  cu se bojati   ali  tjesim se,brzo prođe)

----------


## linalena

> cureeeeeee stigla vještica....brojimo dane do prvog UZV-a i onda se krećemo bockati....jeeeeee


  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:   jeeeeeeejeeeeeeeejeeeeeee




> 12dnt - beta = 452 !!!!!!!!


   čestitammmmm, bravo jupijeeeeeeeeee




> nemojte se bojati, to je  uđes,  skines se,  popnes se na stol ,  5min posla,  i  ustanes i  obuces se   i ides


   mene tek sada strahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh  :Smile: ))

----------


## linalena

Cure kada imate lijekove, čekate da krena M pa zovete gore da se dogovorite za prvi UZV i tek onda kreće pikanja??? To je znači za kratki protokol, kako za dugi?? Čeka za 21dc pa počinje supresija???

Meni sljedeća M treba doć oko 18.11 i htjela bi još ovaj mjesec u postupak. frka me da s obzirom da još nema lijekova(ja jesam na listi za 11) ne preskočimo ovaj mjesec i da onda moramo čekati kraj 12, pa je onda Božić i Nova, joj ja bi ovaj mjesec većpočela  :Sad: ((

Inače nemam određen protokol, pa se mislim naručiti u utorak za što skoriji datum da čim dođu lijekovi mogu početi???? Čak mi je frendica (~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za veliku betu iz MB) sugerirala da si kupim lijekove ili posudim iz ljekarne pa kada ih dobijem iz klinike vratim, ali kako kada nemam protokol????

Kompliciram haaaaaaa???

----------


## modesty4

Stvarno kompliciraš, nema sekiracije kad ideš u postupak! Kada preuzmeš lijekove dr. će ti točno reći što i kako dalje.
Za koje lijekove si na listi? 
Ako ti je dugi protokol 21 dan ideš na ultrazvuk za provjeru da nema cisti i tada ti dr.točno kaže koji dan krećeš sa supresijom i kada se slijedeći puta trebaš javiti, a tijekom samog postupka ti još mijenja stimulaciju, tj. količinu lijekova ovisno o tvojoj reakciji ukoliko je to potrebno!

----------


## linalena

Nemam pojma za koje lijekove i kakav protokol, samo me dok upisao na listu

A niš, probati ću se naručiti još ovaj tjedan , 9.11 bi mi bio 21dc a valjda će i lijekovi doći. Koliko se inače dana ranije treba naručiti za taj prvi UZV 21dc?????

Ma ja sam malo napeta jer smo na VVu izgubili 1,5g u čekanju i ponavljanju pretraga pa još ove pa još one

----------


## modesty4

Nema ti naručivanja za uzv. Dođeš u pola 8 i čekaš svoj red za folikulometriju i to ti je to. Kada dođeš samo pitaš tko je zadnji! Naravno doneseš uputnicu koja ti važi za 3 folikulometrije, odnosno uzv-a.

----------


## kiara79

gosparka čestitam na lijepoj beti...bravo za SD..

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

> 12dnt - beta = 452 !!!!!!!!


*Odličnooooooooo...bravooooooooo!!!!*

----------


## FionaM

Gosparka, pa ovo su predivne vijesti...čestitam...nadam se da će SD i meni donijeti sreću :Smile:

----------


## ines31

Gosparka, čestitam, prekrasna beta!!!!!!!!
Svima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za sve što trebate!!!!!!!
Jel zna netko jel nam Vinalina rodila????

----------


## šniki

*vinalina* je rodila 27.10 na carski rez, predivnu djevojčicu Mariju tešku 3780gr i dugu 49cm...... ( ja sam si mislila da je netko već objavio....sorrkać

evo~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za svaku od vas.......

----------


## crvenkapica77

*cestitke   vinalini*

----------


## sivka

čestitke vinalini od  :Heart: !!!!

----------


## sivka

..evo curke punkcija je prošla super radila je dr.T fenomenalna žena... nježna..dobili od hrpe folikula 4js  :Very Happy:  i sad sljedi tulum u labosu, sutra zovemo i to je to!!!!

*Kiara*  :Love:  :Heart:

----------


## ines31

Vinalina draga, čestitke cijeloj obitelji! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
Šniki, šta reći za Melinu :Zaljubljen:  :Heart: !!!!!!

----------


## crvenkapica77

kiara  kako si ?   :Love:  

sivka   sretno dalje  :Yes: 

ja sam od danas pikalica  :Smile:

----------


## sivka

> kiara  kako si ?   
> 
> sivka   sretno dalje 
> 
> ja sam od danas pikalica


hvala draga, sretno i tebi... Kiara :Heart:

----------


## modesty4

Crvenkapica77 drži nam se!
Sivka što kaže lab? Kada ideš po svoje mrvice?

----------


## sivka

... u četvrtak  :Very Happy:

----------


## modesty4

Odlično sivka. Samo prije transfera moraš imati pun mjehur, ja sam pila cijelo vrijeme dok sam čekala, ali slabo, jer mi je dr rekao da bi bilo bolje da je pun mjehur!

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

Sivka za četvrtak  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

Crvenkapice bockalice samo hrabro  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## sivka

> Odlično sivka. Samo prije transfera moraš imati pun mjehur, ja sam pila cijelo vrijeme dok sam čekala, ali slabo, jer mi je dr rekao da bi bilo bolje da je pun mjehur!


hvala na savjetu, a poslije mogu normalno u wc ništa se neće dogoditi?! :Embarassed:

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

Sivka što je s Kiarom???

----------


## modesty4

Možeš normalno na WC, ne brini mališani neće nikuda!!

----------


## crvenkapica77

> Sivka što je s Kiarom???


kiara je pisala na odbrojavanju  .....nije dobro....javit ce se ona....

----------


## sivka

> Sivka što je s Kiarom???


javit će se ona...nije dobro...

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

> kiara je pisala na odbrojavanju .....nije dobro....javit ce se ona....


Kiara  :Love:

----------


## sivka

> Možeš normalno na WC, ne brini mališani neće nikuda!!



trebam još što osim utrića ponesti sa sobom... imala sam samo jedan transfer do sada...

----------


## modesty4

Ne, samo utriće i stavi si mali uložak i to ti je to!

----------


## sivka

..hvala.. :Heart:

----------


## sivka

molim vas curke da mi kažete od kad rade transfere, dal poslije 9 kak je bilo prije? hvala... :Heart:

----------


## crvenkapica77

prvo  valjda  folikulometrije  i punkcije  pa  inseminacije, transferi su zadnji.....meni  rekli  da dođem oko  8  30  a primili me tek u 10h,ako ima guzve  tako  je,  ( bilo  u 6mj.)

----------


## sivka

hvala, biti ćemo tamo u 9.30 pa šta bude..

----------


## linalena

Jel je dr Bauman u četvrtak gore, da ja upadnem po protokol????

----------


## FionaM

Linalena, jel' to znači da su stigli lijekovi?? Znam da ih i ti čekaš kao i ja.....

----------


## linalena

Ma ne, joj da bar. Mislim se zaletiti gore i napraviti bedasta i uletiti, tak i tak moram po spermiogram. Ja uostalom ni ne znam kakav protokol, frka me da ak ne uletimo ovaj mjesec da ćemo fulati 12 jer bi mi onda punkcija taman bila za Novu godinu a pitanje kak onda rade????

----------


## FionaM

Linalena, neće ti nitko reći nikakav protokol dok lijekovi ne stignu. Meni je dr. B. samo napisao na onaj papir, kad sam bila na konzultacijama, decapeptyl/gonal F i rekao mi je da ćemo se sve dogovoriti (koliko čega) tek nakon što stignu lijekovi. Dakle, kad stignu lijekovi, moram se nacrtati gore, preuzeti ih i sve se dogovoriti s dr. Mislim da sam dobro shvatila, neka me isprave cure s više iskustva na SD. I da dobiješ protokol, nema ti on nikakve svrhe ako nema lijekova. Sve što možemo je nadati se da će lijekovi stići što prije  :Cool:

----------


## kerolajn5

pozdrav svima ja sam ovdje nova ,i od sad ću i ja da se družim s vama,,.i ja sam bila u 6mj na sv duhu na ivf-u u stimuliranom beta 18..ništa ..7mj u prirodnom..ništa ,9mj prirodni nema js..i sad trenutno čekam inekcije koje kasne kažu da bi trebala oko 15.11 doći....ako nekog nešto zanima slobodno neka pita  :Wink:

----------


## kerolajn5

i ja čekam lijekove ...nova sam ovdje

----------


## linalena

AAAAAAAA joj meni ni to nije napisao, samo piše ISCI, a niš idem gore u četvrtak po spermiogram pa ću probati ipak pitati da li mogu započeti pa ako još ne dođu lijekovi privatno kupiti lijekove pa mi oni onda vrate

----------


## modesty4

Meni je protokol također dan prilikom preuzimanja lijekova!

----------


## sivka

> kiara  kako si ?   
> 
> sivka   sretno dalje 
> 
> ja sam od danas pikalica


crvenkapice kako ide bockanje...
kiara  :Love:  :Love: 
modesty ~~~~~~~za veklu beturinu!!!! 
pusa svima...

----------


## FionaM

> AAAAAAAA joj meni ni to nije napisao, samo piše ISCI, a niš idem gore u četvrtak po spermiogram pa ću probati ipak pitati da li mogu započeti pa ako još ne dođu lijekovi privatno kupiti lijekove pa mi oni onda vrate


Javi sutra čim nešto saznaš....

----------


## crvenkapica77

super. sama ja to  :Wink:   danas  drugi dan  pikanja i  krecem sa MP

----------


## corinaII

Crvenkapice77 vidim da si počela sa pikanjem............sretno i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~za veeelikuuuuuuuu be :Sing:  :Sing: tu

----------


## linalena

IMAM IHHHHHH

Dobila lijekove, prvo pitala dal su došli lijekovi za 11 mjesec i rekli mi ne, al onda sestra pita a kada sam stavljena na listu, ja rekoh 14.9 i ona otišla provjeriti i gle tu su, onda je bilo problema jer meni na onom papiru kojeg sam dobikla od doktora nije pisalo kaj i onda je sestra to tražila i uglavnom nakon koju minutu se vratila s naručjem lijekova

Dobila  14 Decaptila, 20 Gonala i 1 Ovitrele

Idem gore u utorak ujutro na folikulometriju i da vidimo dal odma krećemo, joj nadam se da DA

I još nešto: mm spermiogram je sada Oligoasthenozoospermioja  :Smile: ) izgubili terato, ima 25% morfološki pravilnih

Koncentracija i broj je 10 puta manji od onoga za normo, progresivno pokretnih jako malo 0,43% al ajd čak 11% pokretnih

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

> IMAM IHHHHHH
> 
> Dobila lijekove, prvo pitala dal su došli lijekovi za 11 mjesec i rekli mi ne, al onda sestra pita a kada sam stavljena na listu, ja rekoh 14.9 i ona otišla provjeriti i gle tu su, onda je bilo problema jer meni na onom papiru kojeg sam dobikla od doktora nije pisalo kaj i onda je sestra to tražila i uglavnom nakon koju minutu se vratila s naručjem lijekova
> 
> Dobila 14 Decaptila, 20 Gonala i 1 Ovitrele
> 
> Idem gore u utorak ujutro na folikulometriju i da vidimo dal odma krećemo, joj nadam se da DA
> 
> I još nešto: mm spermiogram je sada Oligoasthenozoospermioja ) izgubili terato, ima 25% morfološki pravilnih
> ...


Supeeeer....linalena ideš ispred mene 2 tjedna....imamo isti protokol  :Smile: ))

----------


## linalena

Samo me malo frka tog utorka, da li će biti sve u redu da možemo krenuti
Mislim nikada nisam imala ciste na jajnicima, jedino kaj sada kao imam nekakvu paraovarijalnu cistu, to mi ginica rekla da ne smeta, i to kaj mi je Prolaktin bio malo povišen, sve drugo nam je B.O.

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

> Samo me malo frka tog utorka, da li će biti sve u redu da možemo krenuti
> Mislim nikada nisam imala ciste na jajnicima, jedino kaj sada kao imam nekakvu paraovarijalnu cistu, to mi ginica rekla da ne smeta, i to kaj mi je Prolaktin bio malo povišen, sve drugo nam je B.O.


Ma daaaaj...što te ima biti frka...znaš svoj konačni cilj .... pa ako te baš sad "kopa" ta cista odeš negdje privatno po još jedno mišljenje i onda si mirna....al ako ti je gin. već rekla da to ne smeta drž se toga i to je to.....

----------


## linalena

Čak je došao suprug ujutro po mene, stanujemo u NZ da me gore odpela i pričeka te doma vrati, baš mi je dobar, nisam to očekivala
O kako mu je drago što mu se spermiogram popravio, odmah ide ponovo na te vitamine i dalje u teretanu

Ja bila gore oko 9 i nije bila gužva, jedno 2 ženskice i još jedna al čini mi se da ona nije bila za MPO već normalan pregled, to me malo zbunjuje da oni gore rade i ko obični ginekolozi

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

> Čak je došao suprug ujutro po mene, stanujemo u NZ da me gore odpela i pričeka te doma vrati, baš mi je dobar, nisam to očekivala
> O kako mu je drago što mu se spermiogram popravio, odmah ide ponovo na te vitamine i dalje u teretanu
> 
> Ja bila gore oko 9 i nije bila gužva, jedno 2 ženskice i još jedna al čini mi se da ona nije bila za MPO već normalan pregled, to me malo zbunjuje da oni gore rade i ko obični ginekolozi


oooooo daaaa, znaju naši muškarci biti jakooooo dobri.....koje vitamine pije TM!? MM koristi selen, cink, vitamin E!!!

----------


## linalena

Fertility blend for man

vitamini C, E, B6, B12, folna kiselina, zink, selen, L-carnitin i još ima nečeg u tom pripravku (zeleni čaj i nekakav dong quai root)

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

> Fertility blend for man
> 
> vitamini C, E, B6, B12, folna kiselina, zink, selen, L-carnitin i još ima nečeg u tom pripravku (zeleni čaj i nekakav dong quai root)


Idešššššš, al ga kljukaš...svaka čast  :Smile:

----------


## linalena

Ma ne to je sve u jednoj tableti, al ko će ga znhati dal je to djelotvorno, možda mu je tu nalaz bolji kao što mu je na VV bio gori

Petrova  OAT
VV        azoo
SD        OA

----------


## FionaM

Evo nakon što je Linalena javila ove sjajne vijesti, ja zvala gore i mene isto čekaju moji lijekovi...jupiiiiii :Smile: 
Linalena, super za s-gram...i kod MM se popravio nakon uzimanja raznoraznih čarobnih pripravaka koje mu spremam :Smile: 
Jooooj, nikad s toliko nestrpljenja nisam očekivala da napokon stigne m....

----------


## linalena

Fiona kada bi trebala doći M, meni 16-17. 11

Računam da bi nam punkcija /transfer bio taman na prvu godišnjicu braka, naravno ak bu sve OK

----------


## FionaM

Meni bi trebala stići oko 15.11. iako se to kod mene nikad ne zna, ali ja krećem od 21 dc sa decapeptylima. Po mojim izračunima meni bi se punkcija ili transfer trebali dogotiti oko N. godine pa ne znam što će na kraju biti od svega.
Obzirom da još nisam koristila decapeptyl, zanima me da li on dovede ciklus u normalu ili...?? Moj ciklus je oko 40 dana....ne znam je li to problem??

----------


## kerolajn5

fiona kad si ti stavljena na listu čekanja za lijekove ?

----------


## kerolajn5

trebam malu pomoć pošto se još ne snalazim na forumu ,,koliko vi dugo čekate kad šaljete poruke na forum da se one objave ?

----------


## bugaboo

Cim posaljes odgovor na nekoj temi on se odmah objavi...

----------


## FionaM

> fiona kad si ti stavljena na listu čekanja za lijekove ?


Sredinom 9. mjeseca kad sam bila na prvim konzultacijama kod dr. B. Imala sam sve potrebne nalaze,jedino je MM morao napraviti s-gram i bakteriologiju ejakulata.

----------


## modesty4

Linalena vjerojatno si mene vidjela gore, ja sam bila na kontroli!

----------


## kerolajn5

ja sam bila 29.9  rekli su mi da nazovem poslje 15.11 pa  se nadam da će biti malo ranije,,, jel još netko na čekanju  :Smile:  za lijekove?

----------


## sany 7

I ja ti čekam lijekove bila 22.09.09 rekla da oko 10.11 nazovem.

----------


## crvenkapica77

dugo  cekate te lijekove  :Nope:

----------


## kerolajn5

i meni je dugo ..moramo bit strpljivi

----------


## kiara79

tu sam,čitam vas..i za sada odustajem od MPO...želim vam svima puno sreće i lijepih i velikih beta..
pozzzz.sve sam napisala na odbrojavanju.

sivka,tebi želi poseban uspjeh i veliku betu..~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## crvenkapica77

oh kiara draga  :Love: 
odmori se, napuni baterije,  bol ce proci  i  ubrzo ces imat volje za dalje  ,
pusa draga moja

----------


## sivka

> tu sam,čitam vas..i za sada odustajem od MPO...želim vam svima puno sreće i lijepih i velikih beta..
> pozzzz.sve sam napisala na odbrojavanju.
> 
> sivka,tebi želi poseban uspjeh i veliku betu..~~~~~~~~~~~~


 :Love:  :Love:  :Love:  :Love:

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

> tu sam,čitam vas..i za sada odustajem od MPO...želim vam svima puno sreće i lijepih i velikih beta..
> pozzzz.sve sam napisala na odbrojavanju.
> 
> sivka,tebi želi poseban uspjeh i veliku betu..~~~~~~~~~~~~


Kiara u potpunosti te razumijem....imala sam i ja situaciju da nema j.s i da beta raste i pada...iskreno ne znaš što je gore...skupi snage i bori se za svoj konačni  cilj....nismo si isti....nekom treba više nekom manje vremena da krene naprijed....imaš veeeeliku pusu  :Smile:

----------


## Palcicazg

> tu sam,čitam vas..i za sada odustajem od MPO...želim vam svima puno sreće i lijepih i velikih beta..
> pozzzz.sve sam napisala na odbrojavanju.
> 
> sivka,tebi želi poseban uspjeh i veliku betu..~~~~~~~~~~~~




*Kiara79* nemoj odustajati, meni je ovaj forum puno pomogao, kao prvo bojim se punkcije (do sada 2 punkcije pod anestezijom), bedara nakon svega jer nismo uspjeli, plakala sam 2 dana, al idem dalje i znam da me čeka punkcija, ma nije me više strah jer želim doći do svog cilja - djeteta.
Neuspjeh boli, svakoga boli, mene boli i kad čitam da je netko doživio neuspjeh, plačem.
Kad vidim da su neke cure išle 10 puta i više, ma dobijem i ja odmah krila ići dalje  :Smile: 
Moramo se boriti i nema odustajanja, znam da ti je sad grozno, al proći će te i dobiti ćeš volju za dalje.
Odmori se  :Smile:

----------


## kerolajn5

palcicazg jesi ti sama tražila anesteziju..i u kojoj si bolici..ja bi isto sljedeći put najradije tražila ..kakva su tvoja iskustva?

----------


## Palcicazg

> palcicazg jesi ti sama tražila anesteziju..i u kojoj si bolici..ja bi isto sljedeći put najradije tražila ..kakva su tvoja iskustva?


Išla sam privatno u Samobor kod dr.Š. jer tamo rade biolozi K. Moj prag boli je jako mali, trtatoš sam, a i bojim se da se ne pomaknem prilikom punkcije. Tamo se anestezija plaća posebno. Platila bi ja i bolnici pogotovo ako bi imala 4 ili više folikule, ne znam kako je na SD. Što se tiče same anestezije, dobiva se u venu nekakva mliječna tekućina, spavala sam kojih 10 min, bar tako kaže MM. Nakon anestezije sam bila u klinici nekih 1-2h ne sjećam se baš najbolje vremena i onda doma. Malo sam još spavala taj dan tokom dana i super je
Koliko sam čitala ovaj forum, na SD nema boce s kisikom ili nema anesteziologa. A mislim da je uredu dati anesteziju nekome ko ima 10 ili više folikula za punkciju
Sad sam se nekako ohrabrila i stisnuti ću zube na sljedećoj punkciji

----------


## kerolajn5

kad sam bila na sd u 9mj bila je prije mena jedna cura koja je tražila da ju uspavaju i htjeli su bez problema ..ja sam prvi put u 6mj bila u stimuliranom i na svakom jajniku imala 7-8 folikula ..nisam znala šta me čeka al boljelo je užas ..u 7 i 9mj sam išla u priodnom pa nije bilo strašno jer je bio samo jedan folikul to sam preživjela al sad se spremam ponovno u stimulirani pa bi rado pod anesteziju pa me zanima ko ima s tim iskustva

----------


## mare157

Cure može mala pomoć i iskustva vezano za IVF u prirodnom ciklusu na 
http://forum.roda.hr/threads/60791-I...=1#post1735843
Hvala!

----------


## bugaboo

Kiara draga zao mi je, odmori malo dusu i tijelo i skupi snagu za dalje :Love: 

Sivka veselim se tvojoj velikoj beti :Cekam:

----------


## linalena

Sutra ujutro 7.30 1.UZV

Savjet, preporuka, komentar???? PLIZ

Rekla mi sestra da samo dođem i pitam ko je zadnja za UZV i da se pripremim na brzi pregled, ono bez puno priče, brzo skidanja hop na stop i hop dole i brzo van

Zanima me posebno za davanje injekcija: rekla mi da ponesem 1 Decptyl i da razmislim o vremenu pikanja, meni bi pasalo ujutro u 8 ili pol 8, kaj mislite o tom vremenu??? Radim u školi i popodne radim do 7 a nekada i do 8 pa dok dođem doma već je 9, a kad sam ujutro počinjem najranije u 8.45 pa bi stigla prije posla

----------


## ines31

Kiara79 draga, jako mi je žao što si sve to morala proći, želim ti što brži oporavak, a ostalo će već polako doći na svoje! :Heart: 

Strašno je to vezano za nemogućnost dobivanja anestezije prilikom punkcije, ja sam jedna od rijetkih sretnica koja ju je dobila na SD, ne znam da li je to sreća niti šta ali eto uspjela sam je dobiti iskreno imala sam punkciju 7 folikula, pa ne mogu ni zamisliti koja je to bol kad se radi punkcija bez ičega a gdje je broj folikula veći od 10!

----------


## linalena

kada se traži anestezija???? Jel trreba imati kakve dodatne pretrage zbog toga????

----------


## sivka

> Sutra ujutro 7.30 1.UZV
> 
> Savjet, preporuka, komentar???? PLIZ
> 
> Rekla mi sestra da samo dođem i pitam ko je zadnja za UZV i da se pripremim na brzi pregled, ono bez puno priče, brzo skidanja hop na stop i hop dole i brzo van
> 
> Zanima me posebno za davanje injekcija: rekla mi da ponesem 1 Decptyl i da razmislim o vremenu pikanja, meni bi pasalo ujutro u 8 ili pol 8, kaj mislite o tom vremenu??? Radim u školi i popodne radim do 7 a nekada i do 8 pa dok dođem doma već je 9, a kad sam ujutro počinjem najranije u 8.45 pa bi stigla prije posla


..da takav je protokol za folikulometrije... ko na traci.. mi bili već oko pol 7 gore kao da budemo prvi..( ako želiš riješiti ono brzo ) za pikice: ja pikala dec. i gonale između 17h i 18h ... eto ako sam kako pomogla.. :Wink:

----------


## linalena

bila ja na VV tako i sjećam se gužvi i čekanja, a koliko je recimo najdulje čekanje??? Pretpostavljam da su poslije punkcije i transferi??
Kada će me dok tražiti papirologiju, sve potvrde, hormone, briseve??? Ak je takva gužva kaj stigne on to pogledati ili samo preleti pogledom?
Baš se osjećam posebno sretna i raspoložena

----------


## sivka

od 7.30-8h su folikulometrije u 8 je sastanak do 9 ,ako nisu gotove foliku... nastavlja se tek onda su punkcije, transferi i dalje.... Što se tiće papirologije mene nitko ništa nije pitao niti dr. gledao, bitno je samo da ih imaš i ja sam na dan transfera dala Željkici u labs.....(transfuzije od oba, pravnik, psihić i psiholog)... :Klap:  sretno u postupku! eto to je moja priča sa zadnjeg IVF-a..

----------


## modesty4

Linalena i ja sam sutra gore na kontroli? Za folik.sestra ti je sve objasnila, samo pitaš tko je zadnji i to ti ide kao na traci, ni ne snađeš se, a već si vani!
Za dec dobro razmisli kada ćeš ga uzimati, jer je kod njega vrijeme jako bitno! Znači trebalo bi ga uzimati uvijek u isto vrijeme sa što manjim vremenskim odmakom. Meni je npr. bilo najzgodnije navečer!

----------


## linalena

Modesty sretno sutra i da čuješ srčeko

----------


## linalena

Počinjem sutra s Decapepytilom!!!!!! Do ponedjeljka i u utorak opet gore

I sada sam u tramvaju nešto razmišljala, dobila 14 tih dec. a ovo je 6 dana, kaj ih trebam 2 uzimati???? Na papiru samo piše decaptil do pon, ne piše 2 al ne piše ni 1???? 

Kada sam došla gore 7.30 uff mislila koja gužva, i kada ono gle  eto u 9 sam već doma u NZ s time da sam išla tramvajem, ma začas.

----------


## zedra

linalena, vjerojatno si dobila 14 amp zato što se Decapeptyl uzima do stoperice...nisam nikada cula da je ntko uzimao po 2 dnevno...

----------


## AnneMary

> linalena, vjerojatno si dobila 14 amp zato što se Decapeptyl uzima do stoperice...nisam nikada cula da je ntko uzimao po 2 dnevno...


 tako je, uzimaj po jedan, a onda kad krene stimulacija onda ćeš nastavit uz gonale i jedan decapeptil dnevno!

----------


## linalena

aaaaaaaaaa hvala, tuka sam , znate kak je

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

Linalena sretno draga evo poskočim za uspjeh u ovom postupku  :Very Happy:  :Preskace uze:  :Preskace uze:  :Very Happy:

----------


## crvenkapica77

> linalena, vjerojatno si dobila 14 amp zato što se Decapeptyl uzima do stoperice...nisam nikada cula da je ntko uzimao po 2 dnevno...


ja uzimam po dva dnevno decapeptyla

----------


## zedra

crvenkapice, a zašto po 2? jel to dr. objasnio razlog?

----------


## linalena

Dogovor pao, pikanje ujutro u 7.15 jer radim popodne do 7
Otišla kod opće prakse da ju pitam za bolovanje, i rekla mi da ako ću biti manje na bolovanje, ono 2-3 dana da dođem samo njoj, a ako dulje moram prije ginici po preporuku pa opet k njoj, ufff

I da, tražila recepte (neki se takvi lijekovi više ne mogu dobiti bez recepta)za Normabele i Voltaren - ja spremna, još samo da sođemo do punkcije

----------


## linalena

Di je Modesty4 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## modesty4

Evo je! Ljuta ko' pas! Rekla mi je da je u kavumu vidjela nešto, ali još ne može ništa reći i da dođem ponovo u petak! Ma jasno je meni da je 18dnt još rano, ali zašto mi je uopće rekla prošli tjedan da dođem danas?
Ima li tko od naših trudnica iskustva sa UZV na SD nakon transfera, kada, koliko često i kada je zapravo pravo vrijeme za 1 UZV?

----------


## kerolajn5

linalena sretno.. :Smile: )))))

----------


## sany 7

Cure daj mi recite kada se počinje, ako se dobiju Menopuri.

----------


## linalena

Modesty4 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da bude sve u redu (ako se ne varam vidla sam te danas, bila si u nećem tamnom, ja sam skoro pa zadnja izašla s folikulometrija i čestitala ti)

Jel si ponovila betu????

Kerolajn Hvala 

Sany 7 sorry al ne znam za menopur, al nek bude dobitni

----------


## crvenkapica77

cure  svu srecu vam zelim  !!!
nemam pojma  zasto 2 decap.dnevno,  nisam pitala  dr. vjerujem mu , ja danas  imala  3.uzv, upravo je pala stoperica
  i  u cetvrtak imam punkciju  11dc...kod mene to  pici  brzo  :Wink: ... prosla punkcija bila 12dc

----------


## zedra

Crvenkapice i trebaš vjerovati. Ja pitam iz znatiželje. I ja sanjam o takvom dr. koji će me ošacati, ono baš mene, i smućkati mi terapjiu-2.4 Decapeptyla, 3.1 Gonal, krilo od svrake i žlicu badema i BINGO! Beba! :Laughing: 
Sretno na punkciji, da bude bezbolna i uspješna!

----------


## linalena

Kojim idu redom UZV? Ja sam danas imala na 21dc, imam sljedeći tjedan utorak to će mi biti 28dc ili 1dc. Pitam jel sam vidla negdje da uputnice vrijedi za 3 UZVa

Kakve preporuke daje drB uvezi bolovanja???? koliko dana

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

> Evo je! Ljuta ko' pas! Rekla mi je da je u kavumu vidjela nešto, ali još ne može ništa reći i da dođem ponovo u petak! Ma jasno je meni da je 18dnt još rano, ali zašto mi je uopće rekla prošli tjedan da dođem danas?
> Ima li tko od naših trudnica iskustva sa UZV na SD nakon transfera, kada, koliko često i kada je zapravo pravo vrijeme za 1 UZV?


Draga moja ja uopće ne kužim zašto oni tebe toliko vozaju...mislim da ti putovanje u ovim našim znači u startu pomalo rizičnim stanjima i nije baš od koristi....daj se ti opusti kući i vadi betu čisto da vidiš jel se pravilno dupla....na UZV nećeš još ništa vidjeti .... baram još 2 tjedna....

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

> cure svu srecu vam zelim !!!
> nemam pojma zasto 2 decap.dnevno, nisam pitala dr. vjerujem mu , ja danas imala 3.uzv, upravo je pala stoperica
> i u cetvrtak imam punkciju 11dc...kod mene to pici brzo ... prosla punkcija bila 12dc


*Crvenkapice....za četvrtak....* :Joggler:  :Joggler:  :Joggler:

----------


## linalena

> *Crvenkapice....za četvrtak....*


x jer ja na znam ovak lijepo pisati (ja matematičarka)

I eto upikli prvu injekciju Dec., prilično bezbolno al joj kak mm komplicira, kak bu to tek zgledalo kada će trebati miješati gonale

Sretno svima kolegicama

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

> x jer ja na znam ovak lijepo pisati (ja matematičarka)
> 
> I eto upikli prvu injekciju Dec., prilično bezbolno al joj kak mm komplicira, kak bu to tek zgledalo kada će trebati miješati gonale
> 
> Sretno svima kolegicama


Tak pišu ovi mladi prosvjetari....dok još imaju snage  :Smile: 

Što se tiče M i komplikacija .... treba i njih shvatiti .... nije ni njima lako .... 

To je sad početak .... vidjet ćeš ga za par dana ... kad se oslobodi straha .... mi smo na početku naše prve stimulacije znali 30 min prije davanja decap. znali i šutiti od straha .... a kasnije to sve postane rutina ..... samo hrabro  :Smile:

----------


## sivka

cevenkapice  sretno za četvrtak evo malo~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da ri bude bezbolno ko mmeni... :Wink: 
medesty sretno ti dalje... :Heart:

----------


## sivka

> cevenkapice  sretno za četvrtak evo malo~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da ri bude bezbolno ko mmeni...
> medesty sretno ti dalje...


oprostite  :Embarassed:  pa meni slova fale pokoja.. :Laughing:  e da to vam je kad MM i ja imamo danas ročkaš a 6dnt3d nam je pa smo malo....u banani.. :Laughing: ..

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

> oprostite  pa meni slova fale pokoja.. e da to vam je kad MM i ja imamo danas ročkaš a 6dnt3d nam je pa smo malo....u banani....


Sretan vam ročkas*......*živi, zdravi i *debeli* bili do idućeg*...*kako super jednim udarcem dvije muhe*....hehehe*

----------


## sivka

....hvala draga... :Heart:

----------


## kerolajn5

sivka sretan vam rođendan i neka vam se ispuni najveća želja,,   :Smile: )                                                                                                                                                  sany 7 jel si zvala možda bolnicu ? jel su ti stigli ljekovi ????

----------


## sivka

:Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart:  hvala.....

----------


## Joss

> Evo je! Ljuta ko' pas! Rekla mi je da je u kavumu vidjela nešto, ali još ne može ništa reći i da dođem ponovo u petak! Ma jasno je meni da je 18dnt još rano, ali zašto mi je uopće rekla prošli tjedan da dođem danas?
> Ima li tko od naših trudnica iskustva sa UZV na SD nakon transfera, kada, koliko često i kada je zapravo pravo vrijeme za 1 UZV?


1 uzv tjedan dana nakon pozitivne bete koja je bila 14 dpt vidjela se gestacijska vrećica
2 uzv tjedan dana nakon toga vidjelo se srčeko 
( evo je sad lupa po igračkama u baby gym-u)
Sretno!!!!!

----------


## linalena

Sretan rođendan  Sivka 

Idem spavati prije posla, ipak možda baš i nije najsretnije vrijeme 7 ujutro za pikanje

----------


## modesty4

*linalena*  :Love:  i sretno ti!
*sivka* sretno vam bilo i želim da za koji dan dobijete najljepši malo zakašnjeli poklon!
*Joss*, hvala ti umirila si me!
*Iva Mia 2009* što da ti kažem...pokušat ću biti cooool!
*crvenkapice77* budi nam hrabra na punkciji~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

> *linalena*  i sretno ti!
> *sivka* sretno vam bilo i želim da za koji dan dobijete najljepši malo zakašnjeli poklon!
> *Joss*, hvala ti umirila si me!
> *Iva Mia 2009* što da ti kažem...pokušat ću biti cooool!
> *crvenkapice77* budi nam hrabra na punkciji~~~~~~~~~~~~~


 
Modesty ti ovak napravi .... :Coffee:  i onda jednu  :Sing:  i onda će sve biti  :Very Happy: .... a mi ćemo reći onda  :Klap:

----------


## sany 7

Kerolajn 5 zvala jučer kaže da ih nema 30 (menopura)  da zovem u petak ili ponedeljak. Nikad dočekat. Ja bi rado da to bude prije ove menge, prognoza 26.11.10, da to riješim još ove godine.

----------


## kiara79

cure u postupcima i čekanju,sretno...

sivka,sretan rođendan tebi i TM...~~~~~za najljepši mogući poklon...

----------


## bugaboo

> Cure daj mi recite kada se počinje, ako se dobiju Menopuri.


Ako si kratkom postupku (bez supresije tj. decapeptyla) pocinjes se pikati Menopurima na pocetku ciklusa tj. 2.,3. dan ciklusa kad ti dr. odredi.

----------


## bugaboo

Modesty samo strpljivo, cut ces uskoro  :Heart:  pa ce ti biti lakse.

Crvenkapice zelim ti bezbolnu puknciju i kvalitetne JS :Wink: 

Sivka sretan rockas tebi i TM, zelim vam ogromnu betu za dar :Smile:

----------


## ines31

> Evo je! Ljuta ko' pas! Rekla mi je da je u kavumu vidjela nešto, ali još ne može ništa reći i da dođem ponovo u petak! Ma jasno je meni da je 18dnt još rano, ali zašto mi je uopće rekla prošli tjedan da dođem danas?
> Ima li tko od naših trudnica iskustva sa UZV na SD nakon transfera, kada, koliko često i kada je zapravo pravo vrijeme za 1 UZV?


1 uzv 30 dnt, ali to sam ja sama tako odlučila, ni betu nisam ponavljala samo jednom je vadila, znala sam da se do tad već sve mora vidjeti i srčeko kako kuca (evo nas u 37 tt, čekamo...), čak se i dr. B  iznenadio što sam toliko čekala, no ja sam se dobro osjećala i jednostavno se nisam htjela maltretirat sa tim odlascima svakih tjedan-dva na uzv  iako sam nestrpljiva osoba!!!! Sretno draga, ali stvarno mislim čemu 18 dnt uzv !?

----------


## andreja

*sivka* tebi i TM želim nešto najljepše što se dogoditi može!!!
_SRETAN VAM RODJENDAN!!!_
sretno svima!

----------


## kerolajn5

> Kerolajn 5 zvala jučer kaže da ih nema 30 (menopura)  da zovem u petak ili ponedeljak. Nikad dočekat. Ja bi rado da to bude prije ove menge, prognoza 26.11.10, da to riješim još ove godine.


još nisu stigli   :Sad: ( i ja se iskreno nadam da će uskoro biti u našim rukama  :Smile: ) ja sam prošli puta primala menopur i dec. a sad čekam gonale,,neznam koji dan ciklusa se s njima započinje??

----------


## sivka

Drage moje, hvala Vam puno, puno, puno, od  :Heart:  na lijepim željama...  :Crying or Very sad:  takvi smo cjeli dan malo pekmezasti...  :Kiss:  ( to je od hormona... :Razz:  )

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

*Crvenkapice ....* *sutra samo hrabro*

----------


## sany 7

> još nisu stigli  ( i ja se iskreno nadam da će uskoro biti u našim rukama ) ja sam prošli puta primala menopur i dec. a sad čekam gonale,,neznam koji dan ciklusa se s njima započinje??



Ja sam ti poćetkom menge pila 12 dsana cilest i onda sam krenula sa dec.. i onda kombunacija.
kako to ide sa menopurima i dec?

----------


## tikica_69

Cure, koliko se ceka na SD od konzultacija do kretanja u postupak? TNX!

----------


## FionaM

> Cure, koliko se ceka na SD od konzultacija do kretanja u postupak? TNX!


 
Ja sam bila sredinom 9. mjeseca na konzultacijama. MM je morao napraviti njihov s-gram i još jednu pretragu. Ovaj tjedan sam dobila lijekove i sad sam u postupku. Dakle, dva mjeseca.

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

mislim da je to sve individualno...možeš čekati od konzultacija do početka postupka 5 dana....baš ako imaš hrpu sreće....a opet se to može razvući....


Crvenkapice draga gdje si, jel sve ok???

----------


## kerolajn5

> Ja sam ti poćetkom menge pila 12 dsana cilest i onda sam krenula sa dec.. i onda kombunacija.
> kako to ide sa menopurima i dec?


mislim da sam 21dan ciklusa započela..7 dana po1 dec. onda ostatak  1 dec. + 3menopura ,, i pred kraj su mi samo menopur smanjivali .. dobro sam se osjećala ali nisam dobro odreagirala dobili sam 3 js ..vidjet ćemo kako će biti sa gonalima

----------


## linalena

> Ja sam bila sredinom 9. mjeseca na konzultacijama. MM je morao napraviti njihov s-gram i još jednu pretragu. Ovaj tjedan sam dobila lijekove i sad sam u postupku. Dakle, dva mjeseca.



Potpuno isto i ja, 14.9 na konzultacijama s mužem




> mislim da je to sve individualno...možeš čekati od konzultacija do početka postupka 5 dana....baš ako imaš hrpu sreće....a opet se to može razvući....
> 
> 
> Crvenkapice draga gdje si, jel sve ok???


da, valjda ovisi o lijekovima

----------


## corinaII

[QUOTE=bugaboo;1739170]Modesty samo strpljivo, cut ces uskoro  :Heart:  pa ce ti biti lakse.

Crvenkapice zelim ti bezbolnu puknciju i kvalitetne JS :Wink: 

Sivka sretan rockas tebi i TM, zelim vam ogromnu betu za dar :Smile: [/QUOT




i ja se pridružujem ljepim željama

----------


## sivka

[QUOTE=corinaII;1740298]


> Modesty samo strpljivo, cut ces uskoro  pa ce ti biti lakse.
> 
> Crvenkapice zelim ti bezbolnu puknciju i kvalitetne JS
> 
> Sivka sretan rockas tebi i TM, zelim vam ogromnu betu za dar[/QUOT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i ja se pridružujem ljepim željama


hvala  :Heart:

----------


## crvenkapica77

cure hvala svima.....imamo 5js   :Very Happy: 
pusa svima  !!!

----------


## corinaII

crvenkapice bravo  :Heart:  :Sing:  :Heart:   za jajne stanice

----------


## linalena

Crvenkapice bravo ze petaka, i sada puno puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za tulum u labu

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

> cure hvala svima.....imamo 5js 
> pusa svima !!!


 
Bravooo, bravoooo...... :Klap:  :Bouncing:  :Klap:

----------


## sivka

> Bravooo, bravoooo......



x  bravooo!!!

----------


## sany 7

> još nisu stigli  ( i ja se iskreno nadam da će uskoro biti u našim rukama ) ja sam prošli puta primala menopur i dec. a sad čekam gonale,,neznam koji dan ciklusa se s njima započinje??


Danas zvala, imaju potrebnu količinu, U utorak idem po njih i na dogovor

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

> danas zvala, imaju potrebnu količinu, u utorak 
> idem po njih i na dogovor


 
:-d:-d:-d

----------


## kerolajn5

> Danas zvala, imaju potrebnu količinu, U utorak idem po njih i na dogovor


jooooj to je super,,,  :Smile: )) ja ću u ponedjeljak nazvati da vidim jel moj paketić stigao

----------


## diki

Svim curkama puuuno~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za sve što vam treba :Very Happy: 
Ja jučer imala punkciju tri folikula i dobila sam tri jajne stanice, presretna sam jer prvi put da sam dobila više od jedne  :Klap: 
Sad čekam ponedjeljak da vidim jesu li mrvice napravile pravi tulum  :Joggler:  :Joggler:  :Joggler:

----------


## kerolajn5

> Svim curkama puuuno~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za sve što vam treba
> Ja jučer imala punkciju tri folikula i dobila sam tri jajne stanice, presretna sam jer prvi put da sam dobila više od jedne 
> Sad čekam ponedjeljak da vidim jesu li mrvice napravile pravi tulum


bravoooo

----------


## GIZMOS

Jedno kratko pitanje...Da li ste u slučaju pozitivne bete nastavile sa andolom 100 i dokad? Pretpostavljam da ga svima daju...Sretno svima!!!

----------


## linalena

diki  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za tulum do ponedjeljka a onda duugi odmor dug skoro pa 9 mjeseci





> Jedno kratko pitanje...Da li ste u slučaju pozitivne bete nastavile sa andolom 100 i dokad? Pretpostavljam da ga svima daju...Sretno svima!!!


Andol100 je za razrejđivanje krvi :misli: pa valjda dok se krvotoci ne odvoje ako nema naznake problema

A od kada ga uzimate???

Cure da li mi možete reći kako izgleda raspored UZVa, ono koje dc u dugom protokolu ???? Pliz

----------


## sany 7

> diki  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za tulum do ponedjeljka a onda duugi odmor dug skoro pa 9 mjeseci
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andol100 je za razrejđivanje krvi :misli: pa valjda dok se krvotoci ne odvoje ako nema naznake problema
> 
> A od kada ga uzimate???
> 
> Cure da li mi možete reći kako izgleda raspored UZVa, ono koje dc u dugom protokolu ???? Pliz


I mene to zanima. Please odgovor. koliko dugo traje do dana transfera otprilike

----------


## GIZMOS

Ja sam imala jedan konrolni uzv prije stimulacije (po dogovoru s doktorom u mom gradu). Tu je bilo bitno da nema većih cista. Nakon toga, još dvije folikulometrije, punkciju i transfer. Punkcija mi je bila 14 dc. Stimulacija od drugog dana ciklusa. Mislim da su ultrazvuci bili sa razmacima od tri dana...

----------


## linalena

Ja sam imala prvi prošli utorak na 21dc, od srijede na Decepeptylu
Sutra ujutro drugi (ili će bit 28dc ili 1dc) s time da mi je reko da se ujutro ne pikam nego tek poslije pregleda

Znaći ja do početka ciklusa već zbavila 2, a ono uputnica vrijedi za 3, zar ne???

----------


## kiara79

linalena ja sa prošli mjesec obavila 6 UZV-a na 1 uputnicu i nitko me ništa nije pitao...
isto tako i prije kad sam radila AIH,nisam nikad imala manje od 4 UZV-a isto nitko ništa nije rekao..

----------


## mala2

> Jedno kratko pitanje...Da li ste u slučaju pozitivne bete nastavile sa andolom 100 i dokad? Pretpostavljam da ga svima daju...Sretno svima!!!


ja sam nastavila sa andolom do prvog pregleda, dr. mi je rekao da i dalje nastavim. rodila sam 14.01. dvije djevojčice.

----------


## crvenkapica77

> Jedno kratko pitanje...Da li ste u slučaju pozitivne bete nastavile sa andolom 100 i dokad? Pretpostavljam da ga svima daju...Sretno svima!!!



ja nikad andol nisam dobila

----------


## kiara79

sivka....beta?????????????!!!!!!!!

----------


## sany 7

Recite kad idem po lijekove i onda odmah dogovor, dali mi treba uputnica.
kerolajn jesi zvala

----------


## kiara79

> Recite kad idem po lijekove i onda odmah dogovor, dali mi treba uputnica.
> kerolajn jesi zvala


da treba ti uputnica jer ćeš odmah sa dr.dogovoriti protokol..

----------


## FionaM

> Recite kad idem po lijekove i onda odmah dogovor, dali mi treba uputnica.
> kerolajn jesi zvala


U biti ne treba, ali ako ti nije problem uzmi uputnicu na kojoj piše pregled jer ćete doktor možda htjeti pregledati. Nije loše da ti napravi UZV kad si već tamo. Mene je tako pregledao kad sam došla na prve konzultacije.

----------


## kiara79

meni je trebala..

----------


## linalena

Ja prvi puta bila s mužem samo na konzultacijama s uputnicom, došla po njegov spermio pa usput pitala za lijekove, sestra pitala da kaj mi ne piše na papiru koji lijekovi i koliko, ja hmm ne znam, uglavnom onda je otišla nekam i vratila se s napisanim protokolom i dala mi lijekove i to je to, 

Izgleda da je svakom drugačije ali glavno da smo zadovoljne, manje/više

Kakvi su/je biolog gore? M/Ž za razgovor ili ne, oće objasniti kaj ili se sve mora čupati

----------


## sivka

cure pomoć.. moja beta iznosi 19,1 mIE/ml , a danas mi je 11dnt3d! pošto su mi sve bete bile navek 00,0 neznam kaj da radim van sebe sam jeli to T ili kaj??!  mogu se čemu nadati.. :Sad:

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

> cure pomoć.. moja beta iznosi 19,1 mIE/ml , a danas mi je 11dnt3d! pošto su mi sve bete bile navek 00,0 neznam kaj da radim van sebe sam jeli to T ili kaj??! mogu se čemu nadati..


ja mislim da je to ok....sad miruj i ponovi je za dan - dva....oooooo jeeeeeeee....supeeeeer

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

Curke gledajte Latinicu veceras u 20:15

----------


## crvenkapica77

sivka  sretno.....ponovi betu....drzim fige
latinica  DA   obavezno,jedva cekam,

----------


## linalena

i ja jedva čekam Latinicu al mm plače za šehicom, ajd tu u lokalnu birtiju

Sivka ~~~~~~~~~~~~ da se beta podupla

----------


## kerolajn5

> Recite kad idem po lijekove i onda odmah dogovor, dali mi treba uputnica.
> kerolajn jesi zvala


zvala ,,došli su ljekovi al idem u srijedu po njih .. netreba ti uputnica ,, ti sutra ideš??

----------


## bugaboo

> Kakvi su/je biolog gore? M/Ž za razgovor ili ne, oće objasniti kaj ili se sve mora čupati


Gore je biologica, zena je super, ali uzmi u obzir da ima puno posla i ako ti direktno ne pitas nece ti nesto puno objasnjavati. Ista situacija kao i s dr-ima...

----------


## bugaboo

> cure pomoć.. moja beta iznosi 19,1 mIE/ml , a danas mi je 11dnt3d! pošto su mi sve bete bile navek 00,0 neznam kaj da radim van sebe sam jeli to T ili kaj??! mogu se čemu nadati..


Sivka mozda je kasnija implantacija pa je zato beta tako mala, drzim fige da je to u pitanju :Love: 

Jesi javila dr-u, sta on/ona kaze?

----------


## linalena

Bila jutros na UZV, 28dc, sve uredu, endometrij trolinijski 7.8mm, jajnici: folikuli maleni (mislim da to piše al ko će ga znat)

Dalje Dec do menge i onda drugi dan gore po terapiju bez pregleda

Ne kužim zakaj opet ić gore kada ne treba pregled već da mi samo kaže koliko gonala, hmm jedino ako neće pregledati nalaze (rekao da se ne skidam)

Onda jurili doma po pikicu, malo smo fulali vrijeme umjesto 7.15 u 8.30, vražja gužva popreko Zagreba

----------


## sivka

> Sivka mozda je kasnija implantacija pa je zato beta tako mala, drzim fige da je to u pitanju
> 
> Jesi javila dr-u, sta on/ona kaze?



jeli gužva gore?? nitko se mi ne javlja na tel...da prijavim svoju betu!

----------


## sivka

krivo sam poslala, mislila sam pitat linalenu dal je gužva gore?

----------


## linalena

nije danas bilo puno, ja otišla u 8 ostalo još valjda 5 za folikulometriju i bilo je 4 iara, sada dal su za punkciju ne znam, 
Sivka budi uporna u telefi+oniranju

----------


## sivka

...dobila, nastavljam s terapijom i sestra P je rekla da vadim betu za 2 dana koja mora biti puuuuno veća od ove ( jako je mala )... i nakon 3tj od ET javiti se gore na UZV

----------


## linalena

Sivka ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ (makar kažu da se ovdje ne smije vibrati ali malo sam loše pa nisam baš svega svjesna)

----------


## sivka

hvala draga :Heart:  :Kiss:  sretno tebi dalje!!!!

----------


## crvenkapica77

jel sutra beta sivka ?
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~sretno~~~~~~~mislim na tebe

----------


## kiara79

i ja bila danas gore,ugurala se na brzinu prije transfera :Grin: ,uglavnom u ponedjeljak folikulometrija...idemo vidjeti prirodni ciklus..

sivka,držim fige da je bila kasna implantacija pa je zbog toga beta mala.. :Heart:

----------


## FionaM

*Kiara*, drago mi je zbog tebe da si promijenila mišljenje i odlučila krenuti dalje....sretno :Smile:

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

Bravo Kiara...baš mi je drago da si se odlučila za prirodnjak....jer nikad se ne zna gdje i kada će sreća pokucati....

Sivka za tetu betu  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ ...... samo nek raste  :Smile:

----------


## crvenkapica77

bravo kiara  ~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

> bravo kiara ~~~~~~~~~~~


Crvenkapice jel odmaras.....imam tako dobar osjećaj da dolazi tvojih pet minuta  :Smile: ))

----------


## sivka

:Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  bravo kiara !! super što ideš dalje evo malo~~~~~... il ću sutra ili u četvrtak vadit betu u čet. bi bio 14dpt! ( ali ću sutra napraviti još jedan testić :Yes: ) joooooooooooooj ovo je gore nek poslije ET! 
curke hvala vam na svemu puno ~~~~ ...za sve vas  :Kiss:

----------


## crvenkapica77

odmaram...ubi se od dosade   :Rolling Eyes: 
lezala  u nedelju, lezala  juce, lezim danas, i  mislim da je to to...ne mogu vise   :Undecided:

----------


## linalena

Od kada počinjete s gonalima?

Meni počela M ali onak sramežljivo i sada ne znam dal da računam današnji dan kao prvi ili ne? Doktor B mi je rekao da dođem 2dc i to samo na dogovor, da se ne skidam, dal dođem isto ujutro kao i na folikulometriju ili kaj????

----------


## AnneMary

> Od kada počinjete s gonalima?
> 
> Meni počela M ali onak sramežljivo i sada ne znam dal da računam današnji dan kao prvi ili ne? Doktor B mi je rekao da dođem 2dc i to samo na dogovor, da se ne skidam, dal dođem isto ujutro kao i na folikulometriju ili kaj????


ne moraš se skidat, a gonale ćeš počet vjerovatno od 2. dana.
a dogovor je to da ti kaže koliko komada i koliko dana, te kad ćeš opet doć.
npr. 4 dana po 3 gonala i 1 dec., i onda 3 dana po 2 gonala i 1 dec, pa 8. dan na folikulometriju.

----------


## simona

od danas i ja na forumu puno pozdravljam sve cure a posebno  kiaru i sivku bila 01.11. s njima na punkciji i samo da objavim 12dpt/3dpo beta 360,00,
sivka držim fige za betu  :Smile:

----------


## kerolajn5

> Recite kad idem po lijekove i onda odmah dogovor, dali mi treba uputnica.
> kerolajn jesi zvala


jel ti trebala uputnica ?

----------


## sany 7

> zvala ,,došli su ljekovi al idem u srijedu po njih .. netreba ti uputnica ,, ti sutra ideš??


bila danas dobila, prvi uzv 23.11. inda krećemo s pikanjem

----------


## sany 7

> bila danas dobila, prvi uzv 23.11. inda krećemo s pikanjem


Da zvala sam da pitam. donijela uputnicu za pregled

----------


## kiara79

simona!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!super,super :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: ...
nemaš pojma kak sam happy....ajme koja lijepa beta...stvaaaaaarno mi je drago zbog tebe i od srca čestitam tebi i TM... :Klap: 

super kaj si se javila,baš sam se pitala kaj je s tobom...
želim ti lijepu,mirnu i dosadnu trudnoću...
javi se češće.. :Heart:

----------


## kiara79

> *Kiara*, drago mi je zbog tebe da si promijenila mišljenje i odlučila krenuti dalje....sretno


Fiona...naš dragi dr.B je odlučio u moje ime...ja se nisam ni snašla već je on sve napisao i najurio me na brzinu.. :Grin: 
ništa me nije ni pitao...i hvala mu na tome..
e da,i stavio me na listu za lijekove za veljaču...

----------


## linalena

Simona jeeeeeeeeee, čestitam

Sada samo da Sivka potvrdi i jupiiii

Kiara tvoj je ovaj prirodnjak

A ja jesam dobila onak kak spada i idem gore sutra ujutro da čujem kaj dalje, joj zašto mi to nisu danas rekli (e da, pitali dal sam iz Zagreba)

----------


## kiara79

linalena ja sam taj sav dogovor i razgovor obavila kad sam došla po lijekove...od 2 dc pikala si gonale i 8 dc folikulometrija...tak da ne znam zašto ti moraš gore ...

----------


## sivka

> od danas i ja na forumu puno pozdravljam sve cure a posebno  kiaru i sivku bila 01.11. s njima na punkciji i samo da objavim 12dpt/3dpo beta 360,00,
> sivka držim fige za betu


 :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  ma to je bomba suuuuuper!!!!!! čestitke tebi i  TM. :Heart: 
...nadam se da ću tvojim stopama...

----------


## sivka

> fiona...naš dragi dr.b je odlučio u moje ime...ja se nisam ni snašla već je on sve napisao i najurio me na brzinu..
> Ništa me nije ni pitao...i hvala mu na tome..
> E da,i stavio me na listu za lijekove za veljaču...


:-d:-d:-d

----------


## linalena

> linalena ja sam taj sav dogovor i razgovor obavila kad sam došla po lijekove...od 2 dc pikala si gonale i 8 dc folikulometrija...tak da ne znam zašto ti moraš gore ...


a valjda zato što još nikada nisam bila u nikakvom postupku

idem spavat, glava me rastura već 2 dana, a sada još i M rastura trbuh, joj da mi se odmoriti od menge jedno godinu dana

----------


## kerolajn5

kiara baš je  dobro dr b to napravio  :Smile: )) bravo za njega!!!                      sivka držimo svi fige za beturinu

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

> bila danas dobila, prvi uzv 23.11. inda krećemo s pikanjem


Draga ti i ja krećemo skupa u akciju....ja sam bockalica od 22.11....~~~~~~~~~ evo malo vibrica za naš početak akcije  :Smile:

----------


## BHany

cure, oprostite na upadu , nisam pacijentica na SD, nisam pratila vaš topic tako redovito i pozorno  :Embarassed:  da bi se mogla brzo snaći, a pitam za jednu svoju frendicu...

ima li kod vas na sd-u, mogućnost anestezije pri punkciji?

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

> cure, oprostite na upadu , nisam pacijentica na SD, nisam pratila vaš topic tako redovito i pozorno  da bi se mogla brzo snaći, a pitam za jednu svoju frendicu...
> 
> ima li kod vas na sd-u, mogućnost anestezije pri punkciji?


Ima draga, ali (ovo ali kako god okreneš baš ga ne volim) mislim da se isključivo anestezija daje kada je u pitanju veći broj folikula...koliko sam ja shvatila da je to jedno i osnovno pravilo....a slušaj treba pitati (zamoliti)

----------


## Sonječka

Pozdrav svima na rodi i ovom forumu a posebno borcima za prava neplodnih parova u RH. MM i ja smo jedni od tih i krećemo s postupkom 23.11. na sv. Duhu kod dr Baumana. Nada ostaje zadnja i stoga se nadamo uspjehu i želimo pozitivne bete svima koji si to žele. Velika pusa svima i nadam se osim bebačima i novim prijateljstvima.

----------


## kiara79

> cure, oprostite na upadu , nisam pacijentica na SD, nisam pratila vaš topic tako redovito i pozorno  da bi se mogla brzo snaći, a pitam za jednu svoju frendicu...
> 
> ima li kod vas na sd-u, mogućnost anestezije pri punkciji?


ima ponovno mogućnost anestezije,dobila jedna cura kad sam bila na zadnjoj folikulometriji,dakle boca za O2 više nije problem...
i naravno anestezije nema vikendom,praznikom i blagdanom..

----------


## kiara79

Sonječka dobro došla i još prije otišla(naravno na trudnički pdf)...da te odmah izrešetam... :Grin: 
koliko imate godina,koji postupak dijagnoze...malo nam se predstavi....

nadam se da će ti biti ugodno družiti se s nama... :Heart:

----------


## FionaM

Kad smo već kod anestezije, mene zanima postoji li praksa da od sestre dobijemo onaj koktelčić u venu od kojeg si malo ošamućen, ali si i dalje pri zdravoj pameti :Smile: ??

----------


## kiara79

Fiona nemam pojma...znam da ti dr savjetuju popiti Apaurin i Voltaren...al ako tražiš mislim da će ti dati...
ja moram napomenuti da mene punkcija nije uopće boljela,ma ni mrvicu....a da su punktirali desni do kojeg se nije moglo....hmmmm ne znam kako bi završilo..

----------


## FionaM

Tnx, Kiara...pitat ću ih pa ću sama napraviti nekakav koktelčić tableta i to popiti prije punkcije :Smile:

----------


## kiara79

> Tnx, Kiara...pitat ću ih pa ću sama napraviti nekakav koktelčić tableta i to popiti prije punkcije


koji ti je dc,kakav protokol imaš...


sivka...kaj ima???

----------


## diki

Heej curke, evo da prijavim jučer bio transfer 3 zametka, 2 odlična  :Very Happy:  i jedan lošiji, beta 29.11. tko će to dočekati 
svima šaljem puuuno~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za sve što vam treba  :Kiss:

----------


## BHany

Iva Mia, Kiara...hvala cure :Heart:

----------


## FionaM

[QUOTE=kiara79;1745053]koji ti je dc,kakav protokol imaš...

Danas 8dc, na decapeptylima i gonalima sam, sve se razvija kako treba, nadam se da će i nastavak biti uspješan :Smile:

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

*Evoooo lagano se skuplja ekipa bockalica (nakon 20.11.)* .... *sany 7, Sonječka => dobro nam došla*

*Baš mi je dobro kad ovako pišem...curke ako smeta recite*

----------


## linalena

IvaMia, Sany7, Sonjećka     :Klap:  :Klap:  za skorašnje postupke

Diki jupiujeee za 3 mrvice  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

Fiona još malo pikica duraj   :Zaljubljen: 

A ja od jutros na 3 gonala 3 dana pa 3 dana po 2, svaki dan i dalje 1 dec. pa 8dc na UZV

----------


## Sonječka

> Sonječka dobro došla i još prije otišla(naravno na trudnički pdf)...da te odmah izrešetam...
> koliko imate godina,koji postupak dijagnoze...malo nam se predstavi....
> 
> nadam se da će ti biti ugodno družiti se s nama...


Još se neznam služiti ovim forumom pa možda sve bude izledalo z brda, z dola :Rolling Eyes: . MM je 83. ja sam 82. idem na klasični I.V.F.  jer moja dg. je PCO s inverzijom FSH/LH i malo povišen PRL. Prošle godine sam u ovo vrijeme bila u bolnici zbog extrice (vanmaternične) koja je bila u d. jajovodu i lječena metotrexatom što znači da mi je taj jaovod ostao ali je pomoću HSG rtg zaključeno da je potpuno začepljen dok je drugi prohodan ali je tanak, zavijen i dugačak. Uz to imam i haschimoto. MM ima dg. astenozoospermije koja ga u 3% djeli od normozoospermije. Eto zbog svega toga mi je preporučeno ići na IVF.

----------


## TeddyBearz

> Kad smo već kod anestezije, mene zanima postoji li praksa da od sestre dobijemo onaj koktelčić u venu od kojeg si malo ošamućen, *ali si i dalje pri zdravoj pameti*??


 :Laughing:

----------


## kerolajn5

šteka forum?

----------


## corinaII

> 



hahaha :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## kerolajn5

evo proradio  :Wink: ) evo da objavim da sam pokupila danas svoje inekcije i sad moram dočekati menzu negdje 2,3.12 pa krećemo u akciju  :Smile: ) gdje je sivka ??   sonječka dobro nam došla  :Smile: )

----------


## Sonječka

Puno hvala na toploj dobrodošlici :Saint:  Molim vas cure da li je koja od vas koristila čitavi jedan ciklus kontracepcijske pilule ili kontr. naljepke (Evra flastere) prije postupka IVF-a??? Meni je moj ginić u dz. preporučio da nakon vađenja hormona (3dc.) krenem s tim jer moji ciklusi traju od 2-3 mj. :Mad:  
Kao očistit će se jajnici od cista i menga će doći na vrijeme pa ću i prije sa postupkom. Naravno pristala sam jer nakon 11 godina veze i 2,5g. čekanja da roda preleti preko moga krova nekako sam postala ne strpljiva  :Embarassed: 
Dali sam krivo postupila što sam poslušala takav savjet i dali to može štetit u nekom pogledu?

----------


## Palcicazg

> evo proradio ) evo da objavim da sam pokupila danas svoje inekcije i sad moram dočekati menzu negdje 2,3.12 pa krećemo u akciju ) gdje je sivka ??   sonječka dobro nam došla )


 Imam pitanjce, možda najbolje da mi ti odgovoriš;
trebala bi dobiti tu negdje M kao i ti ali sam zaboravila pitati kakva je situacija sa godišnjima na SD, znam da je možda malo rano to pitati, ali bojim se da mi malo ne zakasni pa hop hop i već je Božić pred vratima  :Smile:

----------


## kerolajn5

> Imam pitanjce, možda najbolje da mi ti odgovoriš;
> trebala bi dobiti tu negdje M kao i ti ali sam zaboravila pitati kakva je situacija sa godišnjima na SD, znam da je možda malo rano to pitati, ali bojim se da mi malo ne zakasni pa hop hop i već je Božić pred vratima


čuj,,neznam netko će morati biti zbog nas tamo gore :Smile:  pitao me kad trebam dobiti..ja kažem oko2,3.12 dr kaže super ..tako da mislim da neće bit problema ... jel i tionda krećeš sa inekcijama??

----------


## Palcicazg

Tek sam krenula na SD
Na listi sam za lijekove 02/10 i  slijedeći ciklus klomifen + 8 i 9 dc menopur (bum si ga kupila)  
Bar da nekaj pokušamo, imala sam sve nalaze, pa mogu odmah u postupak sad u 12 mj. 
Nadam se najljepšem Božiću, s mrvicom u buši  :Smile:

----------


## kerolajn5

neka neka treba pokušati i ovako dok se čekaju ljekovi.. i ja želim takav božić i tebi i sebi i svima  :Smile:    možda se sretnemo gore  :Wink:

----------


## Korny77

Bok svima....
Da vas sve pozdravim-nisam se dugo javila ali često vas prastim...
Mi smo u 33 tt i jedva čekamo našu Luciju....
Svima puno sreće i velika pusa...

----------


## kiara79

> Bok svima....
> Da vas sve pozdravim-nisam se dugo javila ali često vas prastim...
> Mi smo u 33 tt i jedva čekamo našu Luciju....
> Svima puno sreće i velika pusa...


ajme Korny...kako lijepo...
pa ne mogu vjerovati kako je to brzo prošlo,već 33tt.. :Shock: 
još malo pa ćeš svoju princezicu imati u naručju...baš lijepo.. :Zaljubljen:  želim ti svu sreću i malo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~za lagan i brz porod..

----------


## linalena

Ja ujutro napisala tak lijepu ispriku (pa mi crko forum i ošlo papa)za spačku što sam jučer napravila u čekaoni, pa me znam dal ću znat ponoviti: ISPRIČAVAM se jel sam radila reda i time preskočila jednu ženicu, oprosti iz dna duše. Dolšlo je do zabune tko je zadnji jer je jedna ženica otišla na wc pa sam ja novopridošloj krivo rekla, jošp jednom iskreno se ispričavam. Ali ja radim u školi pa mi je profesionalno stalno raditi reda  :Smile: )

Eto danas drugi dan gonala, mm se izvježbao u miksanju i pikanju. Za sada me samo i dalje glava boli, na momente miu se oke napune suzama ili mi bude vruće grozno, kaj me tek čeka???? Jedva čekam utorak da vidim kaj je naraslo!!!

Inače muž me ubija u pojam s time kaj ne želi voditi ljubav, rekao je da će se jelte sam srediti da mu prije punkcije bude svježa sperma (najbolji nalaz 3 dana asptinencija ). Hmm možda me i zato boli glava

----------


## sivka

prijavljujem svoju betu 118,2 14dnt3d  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## bugaboo

Sivka cestitam :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

S nestrpljenjem sam cekala tvoje vijesti i bas si me razveselila :Love:

----------


## kiara79

toooooooooooo sivka BRAVO!!!!!!!!!!!!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## crvenkapica77

_bravo  sivka :-d_

----------


## kerolajn5

:Smile:  čestitam ti !!!!  napooookon  :Smile:

----------


## FionaM

Čestitam, Sivka :Klap:

----------


## sivka

:Kiss:  cure moje hvala vam na najljepšim častitkama bez vas to nebi postigla, puno vas volim i želja mi je da se ispunite takvom srećom kao što smo se MM i ja :Zaljubljen:

----------


## maya3

sivka čestitam ti od srca! a da usput pitam cure kakvo je stanje s lijekovima...ja sam upisana na listu početkom 11. mjeseca pa neznam jel mi prerano zvati dal su stigli

----------


## modesty4

Bravo sivka!!!! Baš mi je drago za SD!! Kakvu terapiju koristiš?

----------


## sany 7

> *Evoooo lagano se skuplja ekipa bockalica (nakon 20.11.)* .... *sany 7, Sonječka => dobro nam došla*
> 
> *Baš mi je dobro kad ovako pišem...curke ako smeta recite*


vibre svima nama i da nam za po borom nađemo pozitivnu betu

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

*sivkaaaaaaaaaa prekrasno..... BaŠ si mi uljepŠala veČer* :-d:-d:-d

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

Curke ja sutra startam 1. UZV....baš se veselim!!!!!

----------


## sivka

> Bravo sivka!!!! Baš mi je drago za SD!! Kakvu terapiju koristiš?


samo andol 100 1x1 i utriće 3x2 vaginalno.. na svoju ruku uzimam već 1god. matičnu mlječ i folnu kidelinu..( samo u postupku folnu ) 
molim vas kakva uputnica treba za prvi UVZ i  kad se dojde na folikulometrije ili poslije?

----------


## sivka

> Curke ja sutra startam 1. UZV....baš se veselim!!!!!


sretnoooooooo!!!!!!

----------


## simona

sivka kad su ti rekli da dođeš na 1.uzv mene je dr.B naručio 26.11. u 9 :Smile:

----------


## sivka

> sivka kad su ti rekli da dođeš na 1.uzv mene je dr.B naručio 26.11. u 9


Kad sam zvala javila se sestra Pera i ona moja beta 19,1 je jako mala pa je rekla ponoviti za 2 dana i sa oba dvije bete doći 3tj nakon ET gore na ultrazvuk i ništa više... malo sam zbunjena dali da zovem opet?!

----------


## simona

> Kad sam zvala javila se sestra Pera i ona moja beta 19,1 je jako mala pa je rekla ponoviti za 2 dana i sa oba dvije bete doći 3tj nakon ET gore na ultrazvuk i ništa više... malo sam zbunjena dali da zovem opet?!


to ispada točno tada kad je mene naručio jer je 25.11. dežuran a to je 3tj.poslije transfera pa je rekao da dođem 26.11. dođi i ti kad smo već sve imale isti dan :Very Happy:  veselim se kaj se budemo vidjele :Very Happy:

----------


## šniki

Dakle djevojke divne vijesti na sve strane....*kjara79* draga...polažem sve nade u tvoj prirodnjak......ajme ženo veselit ću se s tobom kad ostaneš trudna i plakati od sreće....( jel, stvarno je vrijeme za tebe)...naravno i vesela Iva Mia ni tebe ja ne zaboravih....Meli i ja ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za vas...

Nove trudnice držte se.....kreće period iščekivanja,malo straha, uzbuđenja, suza zbog ludih hormona i na kraju ogromna sreća.....ali da ne duljim sretnu i bezbrižnu trudnoću želim svakoj od vas......

Korny77 još malo i beba je tu :Heart:

----------


## bugaboo

Curke, jel znate imaju li na SD u razdoblju Bozica/NG tj. kakav kolektivni godisnji ili rade cijelo vrijeme?

----------


## modesty4

sivka tek 21 dan nakon transfera može vidjeti gestacijsku vrećicu, pa nema potrebe da ideš ranije,niti da ponovo zoveš.Znam zato što sam ja išla 18 dan i samo je bila naznaka "nečega", pa sam se slijedeća 3 dana živcirala za poludit!

----------


## Sonječka

Bravo sivka. Čestitam tebi i tvom suprugu na tako divnom događaju u vašem životu. Neka ti je mirna i zdrava trudnoća i još mirniji porod.  :Smile:

----------


## Sonječka

> Dakle djevojke divne vijesti na sve strane....*kjara79* draga...polažem sve nade u tvoj prirodnjak......ajme ženo veselit ću se s tobom kad ostaneš trudna i plakati od sreće....( jel, stvarno je vrijeme za tebe)...naravno i vesela Iva Mia ni tebe ja ne zaboravih....Meli i ja ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za vas...
> 
> Nove trudnice držte se.....kreće period iščekivanja,malo straha, uzbuđenja, suza zbog ludih hormona i na kraju ogromna sreća.....ali da ne duljim sretnu i bezbrižnu trudnoću želim svakoj od vas......
> 
> Korny77 još malo i beba je tu



Također se i ja pridružujem ovim lijepim željama.

----------


## sivka

> sivka tek 21 dan nakon transfera može vidjeti gestacijsku vrećicu, pa nema potrebe da ideš ranije,niti da ponovo zoveš.Znam zato što sam ja išla 18 dan i samo je bila naznaka "nečega", pa sam se slijedeća 3 dana živcirala za poludit!



3tj kak je sestra rekla bio bi baš 21dan nakon transfera (4.11 ET- 25.11 UZV )

----------


## sivka

> to ispada točno tada kad je mene naručio jer je 25.11. dežuran a to je 3tj.poslije transfera pa je rekao da dođem 26.11. dođi i ti kad smo već sve imale isti dan veselim se kaj se budemo vidjele


,

I mi  idemo tada dogovorila sam sa sestrom ponovo! :Very Happy:  Draga vidimo se gore 26.11 ( mi u pol 10h , al doći ćemo prije.. )
Tako sam i planirala da se vidimo i nakon 3tj  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

Curkeeee u ponedjeljak krećem sa prvim decapep.(23d.c.)  !!!Akcijaaaa!!!

----------


## FionaM

Curke, pomagajte.
Znate li ima li sutra (subota) nekoga gore na punkciji, transferu ili sl?????? Ma ne mogu vjerovati što mi se dogodilo. Dogodila mi se neka pogreška s lijekovima i tek sam to sad skužila pa neću imati lijekova za sutra.

----------


## AnneMary

> Curke, pomagajte.
> Znate li ima li sutra (subota) nekoga gore na punkciji, transferu ili sl?????? Ma ne mogu vjerovati što mi se dogodilo. Dogodila mi se neka pogreška s lijekovima i tek sam to sad skužila pa neću imati lijekova za sutra.



otvori topic pa možda ima netko u tvojoj blizini isto u postupku pa ti može posuditi  do ponedjeljka.

----------


## FionaM

> otvori topic pa možda ima netko u tvojoj blizini isto u postupku pa ti može posuditi  do ponedjeljka.


Hvala, ma odlučila sam da ću se sutra ujutro nacrtati gore. Pomogla bi mi i informacija kad su subotom obično punkcije i transferi?? Polažem nade u to da je valjda sutra netko naručen pa ću moći riješiti svoj problem. Ako ne bude nikoga na odjelu budem ih kupila, jer sam upravo zvala jednu ljekarnu koja ima gonale pa ću kupiti 3 kom. i nadam se da ću ih onda moći zamijeniti za novce kad ih dobijem naknadno u bolnici. 
Iako bi bilo super kad bi mi netko posudio ta tri gonala pa ih vratim u utorak jer će mi tad najvjerojatnije biti punkcija. Joooj, luda sam!!

----------


## kiara79

Fiona subotom ti prije 9 nema nikoga gore..
Šniki hvala ti draga...i ja se nadam jednom malom slatkom čudu kakvo je u tvojem avataru... :Zaljubljen:  velika pusa za Meli.. :Heart: 

Sivka i Simona za UZV...~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## FionaM

Hvala Kiara, znači postoji šansa da će jedna od sestara sutra možda ipak biti gore??

----------


## crvenkapica77

> Curkeeee u ponedjeljak krećem sa prvim decapep.(23d.c.)  !!!Akcijaaaa!!!


sretno :Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## kiara79

> Hvala Kiara, znači postoji šansa da će jedna od sestara sutra možda ipak biti gore??


Fiona,probaj...često su folikulometrije i subotom...ako ti nije daleko probaj navratiti...
ne mogu ti sa sigurnošću reći..

Iva Mia sretno..

----------


## FionaM

Apeliram i na ostale cure koje su danas, kao i ja, podizale dodatne lijekove (ja sam dobila gonale) da svakako otvore kutije i naprave checking svih kutija da ne bi pale u nesvijest kao i ja, jer dolazi vikend i bit će teško nabaviti nove lijekove (greška nema veze s rokom trajanja). Poželite mi sreću da to sutra riješim....

----------


## marta7

> Hvala Kiara, znači postoji šansa da će jedna od sestara sutra možda ipak biti gore??


 sestre su gore subotom/nedjeljom samo ako imaju dogovorenu punkciju. inače je gore sve pusto....iz iskustva znam jer sam se načekala par puta vikendom.
ponekad imaju dogovorene folikulometrije za subotu, ali tada nema sestara, samo dr dođe (naš dr b ili t ili neki koji je dežuran pa obavi i folikulometrije, a tada također zove na mob našeg dr radi dogovora kaj da ti kaže). 
ako se odlučiš ujutro ići gore, ako nema nikoga tamo gdje su nam inače folikulometrije, pozvoni u prizemlju na hitnoj ginekološko ambulanti, oni ti znaju da li je netko od naših dr-a dežuran i dat će ti pravu informaciju.
oni također imaju dogovor sa ljekarnom preko puta SD, pa se tamo može "posuditi" lijekove dok ti oni ne daju, ali za tako nešto ti treba opet dr, jer rade to isključivo po njihovom međusobnom dogovoru.
ak ti nije prekasno, u nedjelju je dogovorena folikulometrija ujutro u 9.30 i tade će se netko od njih sigurno pojaviti.
sretno!

----------


## FionaM

Marta, hvala i tebi puno na pomoći. Znam za nedjelju jer sam i ja tad naručena na folikulometriju....., otići ću sutra gore pa ako nikoga ne bude kupit ću gonale u toj ljekarni preko puta SD, sačuvat ću račun pa ću vidjeti u nedjelju s dr. što napraviti.

----------


## linalena

> Apeliram i na ostale cure koje su danas, kao i ja, podizale dodatne lijekove (ja sam dobila gonale) da svakako otvore kutije i naprave checking svih kutija da ne bi pale u nesvijest kao i ja, jer dolazi vikend i bit će teško nabaviti nove lijekove (greška nema veze s rokom trajanja). Poželite mi sreću da to sutra riješim....


Upravo sam prebrojila i kada izračunam koliko ih još trebam do utorka kada idem na UZV (8dc)ostaju mi još 2, kaj se onda dobiju novi i zar je moguće da ima praznih kutija, joj idem sada i to provjeriti. Fiona jel ti pomažu 2??

----------


## FionaM

Linalena, pametnice :Smile:  Hvala ti puno na ponudi, srce si, ali odlučila sam da nikoga ne želim inkomodirati pa ću ih ipak kupiti. Nadam se da će mi bolnica to nekako nadoknaditi.
Kad sam prvi put dobila gonale, sve su kutije bile zapakirane u celofanu i sve je bilo okej, ali pretpostavljam da je ove gonale, koje sam danas dodatno dobila, vratio netko kome je ostalo viška i onda je podmetnuo(la) prazne ampule. Nemam riječi za takvo nešto. Od sedam kutija, samo je jedna bila ok, sve ostale su bile otvorene i s praznim ampulama. Katastrofa!!

----------


## TeddyBearz

> pretpostavljam da je ove gonale, koje sam danas dodatno dobila, vratio netko kome je ostalo viška i onda je podmetnuo(la) prazne ampule. Nemam riječi za takvo nešto. Od sedam kutija, samo je jedna bila ok, sve ostale su bile otvorene i s praznim ampulama. Katastrofa!!


 :Shock:  Prazne ampule?! Pa ne mogu vjerovati!  :Shock:

----------


## linalena

ma grozno, tako nešto napraviti
Držim fige da sutra nekako uspiješ srediti problem, i dobro da si nas upozorila da pripazimo

Sretno i da ti punkcija bude u utorak (s lijepim zrelim jajčekima koja jedva čekaju zaplesati u labosu)

----------


## Palcicazg

Ovo je grozno, prestrašno, meni ne bi palo na pamet pregledavati kutije, pa trebalo bi sve biti ok. Svakako nas obavijesti kaj će ti reći, baš me zanima gdje su nestale ampulice.  :Mad: 
Da nema jedne, to bi bilo "greškica" ovak, je igra živaca

Znaš kak se kaže; Kada ti sve lađe potonu sjeti se da znaš plivati.

Samo hrabro, ma sigurno će dobro završiti, al mislim na finale - beba!!!

----------


## AnneMary

> Linalena, pametnice Hvala ti puno na ponudi, srce si, ali odlučila sam da nikoga ne želim inkomodirati pa ću ih ipak kupiti. Nadam se da će mi bolnica to nekako nadoknaditi.
> Kad sam prvi put dobila gonale, sve su kutije bile zapakirane u celofanu i sve je bilo okej, ali pretpostavljam da je ove gonale, koje sam danas dodatno dobila, vratio netko kome je ostalo viška i onda je podmetnuo(la) prazne ampule. Nemam riječi za takvo nešto. Od sedam kutija, samo je jedna bila ok, sve ostale su bile otvorene i s praznim ampulama. Katastrofa!!


zamoli u ljekarni da ti daju dva gonala i da im ostaviš novac, ali da ne rade račun jer ćeš im ih vratit druge čim ih dobiješ.
mislim da to ne bi trebao biti problem, jer će im novac biti garancija.
objasni šta se dogodilo, pa ne vjerujem da ti neće pomoći.


a ampule, jesu bile poklopljene sa onim sigurnosnim sivim poklopcem, jer mislim da se on ne može ponovno vratit na ampulu kad se jednom skine?

----------


## FionaM

AnneMary, već sam zvala ljekarnu na SD i objasnila što se dogodilo, ali mi je rekla da se ne mogu vratiti gonali koje ću (valjda, nadam se) poslije dobiti na SD jer ovi koje imaju u ljekarni imaju neke svoje šifre i kodove. Ako mi bolnica nadoknadi štetu tako što će mi vratiti gonale, nakon što ih ja sutra kupim, ne preostaje mi ništa drugo nego ih kasnije prodati na crnom tržištu :Smile: 
Ampule nisu bile poklopljene tim sivim poklopcem, samo je svaka ampula bila stavljena na ono mjesto gdje inače stoji, čak i ona plastična folija je bila raskupusana, a šprica s tekućinom i obje igle su bile neiskorištene i lijepo složene, možda su u jednoj bile iskorištene. Ne znam sad napamet. Bila sam u totalnom šoku pa više i ne znam, a sad sam ih već spremila u vrećicu i vozim ih sutra ujutro za Zg. Nadam se da imaju evidenciju tko je ovih dana vratio 6 gonala koji su tako završili kod mene.
Totalno nepotrebna komplikacija i sad sam ja dovedena u situaciju da se moram objašnjavati s doktorima i sestrama, ni kriva ni dužna i tražiti od njih da vjeruju da to nisam ja napravila. Para mi ide na uši već pet sati otkad sam to skužila!
Cure moje, hvala na brizi, javim vam sutra što sam napravila.

----------


## kiara79

:Shock: Ja ovo NE MOGU VJEROVATI...
Fiona javi kaj je bilo...

----------


## andreja

*sivka* draga moja!!!!
ma bila sam nekako sigurna da je ovaj tvoj postupak dobitni!
mislim da je to tebi i TM najljepši mogući poklon za rodjendan!
što da ti poželim...mirnu i doooosadnu trudnoću,te prekrasnu i zdravu bebicu... :Very Happy:  :Klap:

----------


## FionaM

Drage moje,
sve je prošlo super. Našla sam gore dr.-a i on mi je dao nove injekcije tako da je sve ispalo pet :Smile: 
Ma ja sam sinoć možda malo preburno reagirala, jer nisam mogla vjerovati što mi se dogodilo, ali moguće je i da je netko njima u bolnicu vratio te iskorištene kutije da oni to bace pa se sve slučajno pomiješalo, jer sam i ja sama mislila vratiti im one šprice i igle koje su mi ostale pa da oni vide što će s tim.
Eto, nadam se da se moji folikulići nisu previše nasekirali i da će dati sve od sebe da me ne razočaraju :Smile:

----------


## Palcicazg

Dobro je ispalo, samo se nadam da se nisi previše nasekirala. 
Nikome valjda nije bilo u interesu podvaliti te prazne kutije bez ampula

Dobro je da si napisala kaj se tebi dogodilo, tako da ubuduće svi dobro pogledaju u lijekove kaj nam daju.

Sad samo smireno i sve bu ok  :Smile:

----------


## Pinky

cure, počela sam vas voditi na odbrojavanju, pa vas molim da povirite  malo tamo, javite nam u kojoj ste fazi i što prije obogatite našu listu  trudnica  :Heart:

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

> cure, počela sam vas voditi na odbrojavanju, pa vas molim da povirite malo tamo, javite nam u kojoj ste fazi i što prije obogatite našu listu trudnica


Ja sam od sutra bockalica....  :Smile: )))

----------


## kerolajn5

jel netko išao na punkciju pod općom anestezijom,, ? zanima me koje se pretrage trebaju prije napraviti,,kako ide procedura??

----------


## marijakr

Ja sam bila al u Pragu. Trebala sam kompletnu krvnu sliku, krvnu grupu, mikrobiloške pretrage urina, ekg i pregled anesteziologa. Kad je moj muž išo na biopsiju testisa na svetom duhu te iste pretrage su mu trebale. Valjda je onda svigdje isto.

----------


## Cannisa

Ja sam bila na punkciji s anestezijom, nisam trebala nikave pretrage, samo razgovor s anesteziologom

----------


## Palcicazg

> Ja sam bila na punkciji s anestezijom, nisam trebala nikave pretrage, samo razgovor s anesteziologom


Koliko si imala folikula? da li broj folikula određuje tko će dobiti anesteziju a tko ne?
Pretpostavljam da si dobila onu kratku anesteziju 5-10 min spavanja

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

Prvi decapep. je u mom trbuhu ... baš smo se odvikli od bockanja .... al nije teško ništa učiniti za konačni cilj

----------


## crvenkapica77

> Prvi decapep. je u mom trbuhu ... baš smo se odvikli od bockanja .... al nije teško ništa učiniti za konačni cilj


 :Klap:   :Heart:   :Klap:

----------


## kerolajn5

> Ja sam bila na punkciji s anestezijom, nisam trebala nikave pretrage, samo razgovor s anesteziologom


koliko si  im ranije rekla da želiš anesteziju ? na dan punkcije ili?

----------


## kerolajn5

> Prvi decapep. je u mom trbuhu ... baš smo se odvikli od bockanja .... al nije teško ništa učiniti za konačni cilj


 :Wink:

----------


## linalena

Iva MIa bravo za prvu pikicu

Kaj Kerolajn opako se spremaš za anesteziju, ja se opremila normabelima i voltarenima, imam recepte

Sutra UZV 8dc, jako rijetko osjećam probadanja oko jajnika no osjećam lagano zatezanje s lijeve i desne strane. Samo da su mi se razvili folikuli , ipak sam ja koka s 38 na grbači i stalno me plaše s tim godinama i koliko je lošiji odaziv nakon 35 godina. Samo da bude dobro, ma osjećam se ja super osim laganog umora

----------


## linalena

Evo mene s SD, 8dc nakon 15 gonala, folikuli MALENI i lijevo i desno, endometrij 8mm, kontrola u petak, nastavak po 2 gonala i 1 dec . Nadam se da je to dobro, ali nekako sam očekivali već kojeg folikulćeka

Glava ne rastura i ne znam više kaj napraviti

Danas su bile bar 3 punkcije, sudeći po dečkima u redu   :Love:

----------


## bugaboo

Linalena ne brini, narast ce tvoji folikulici :Love:

----------


## kiara79

evo i mene sa SD...
danas 12 dc folikuli oko 11 mm 3 komada(jučer bio 1 od 13 mm) :Rolling Eyes: 
uuhhhh kak mi to ide na živce...kak mogu dan prije biti veći nego dan poslije...

----------


## kiara79

linalena šteta kaj se nismo upoznale...

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

> Evo mene s SD, 8dc nakon 15 gonala, folikuli MALENI i lijevo i desno, endometrij 8mm, kontrola u petak, nastavak po 2 gonala i 1 dec . Nadam se da je to dobro, ali nekako sam očekivali već kojeg folikulćeka
> 
> Glava ne rastura i ne znam više kaj napraviti
> 
> Danas su bile bar 3 punkcije, sudeći po dečkima u redu


 
Linalena narasti će tvoji folikuli....mislim da ćeš biti prava koka za koji dan....samo hrabro

----------


## linalena

Kiara kad ideš opet gore??? Ja u petak

Bugaboo,Kiara,  Iva Mia hvala , zaista puno znači forum , podrška, znanje

----------


## kiara79

opet sutra draga...svaki dan hodočastim gore.. :Rolling Eyes: ,pa ću možda i u petak..

----------


## linalena

Kiara ~~~~~~~~~~~ za tvoje folikule, da narastu lijepi okrugli i puni

Kakvu si ti imala stimulaciju???

----------


## modesty4

Linalena nemoj se previše brinuti zbog malenih folikula, kod mene je punkcija bila tek 17 dc, čekali smo da narastu i bingo!!
Kiara drago mi je što si odmah krenula u novi postupak!

----------


## kiara79

u prirodnjaku sam ovaj mjesec...1.11.bila punkcija bez j.s. tada sam primila 30 gonala,sad ćemo vidjeti kaj će biti,užasno se bojim da se ne ponovi isti scenarij ko i na stimuliranom...

narast će tvoji folikuli,ne brini pa tek ti je 8 dc..inače mene ni ne gleda prije 11 dc..

----------


## crvenkapica77

kiara  zelim  ti svu srecu   !! :Heart:

----------


## FionaM

Linalena, ne brini, u dobrim si rukama, dr.B. će sve poduzeti da tvoji folikulići narastu koliko treba :Smile: 
Kiara, sretno u prirodnjaku, dobro mi je poznat taj strah da neće uspjeti, ali sa mnom je u jednom postupku bila cura kojoj se u stimuliranom dogodilo slično što i tebi, a već sljedeći mjesec je u prirodnjaku došlo do trudnoće..zato, samo pozitiva :Smile:

----------


## kiara79

Fiona želim ti pravi tulum u labu i da se sve lijepo oplodi i vrati mamici..

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

*Fiona*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*Kiara* samo hrabro, biti će kad se najmanje nadaš  :Smile: 
*Linalena* da nam u petak budeš prava koka s veeeeelikim jajima
*Crvenkapice* da ti dani brže prolaze, te ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za veeeeeliku betu
Svima ~~~~~~~~~~~.....  :Smile:

----------


## Sonječka

Evo drage moje ja jučer bila kod dr. B. i danas krećem s Decapep. Malo me strah pikanja. To mi je prvi put. 2.12 idem na folikulom. Evo tim povodom želim nam svima uspjeh. Sretno nam bilo svima koje smo u postupku i neka nam se usliše molitve.

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

> Evo drage moje ja jučer bila kod dr. B. i danas krećem s Decapep. Malo me strah pikanja. To mi je prvi put. 2.12 idem na folikulom. Evo tim povodom želim nam svima uspjeh. Sretno nam bilo svima koje smo u postupku i neka nam se usliše molitve.


Sonječka za bockanje ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~.....to je tako na početku, a kasnije se navikneš...postane sasvim normalno  :Smile:

----------


## bugaboo

> Curke, jel znate imaju li na SD u razdoblju Bozica/NG tj. kakav kolektivni godisnji ili rade cijelo vrijeme?


Podizem, jel ima itko kakvu info?

----------


## kerolajn5

> Evo drage moje ja jučer bila kod dr. B. i danas krećem s Decapep. Malo me strah pikanja. To mi je prvi put. 2.12 idem na folikulom. Evo tim povodom želim nam svima uspjeh. Sretno nam bilo svima koje smo u postupku i neka nam se usliše molitve.


sretno s pikanjem ...vidjet ćeš da je to mačji kašalj  :Wink: )  i želim da ti ovo bude prvi i zadnji put  :Wink:

----------


## kerolajn5

> Linalena, ne brini, u dobrim si rukama, dr.B. će sve poduzeti da tvoji folikulići narastu koliko treba
> Kiara, sretno u prirodnjaku, dobro mi je poznat taj strah da neće uspjeti, ali sa mnom je u jednom postupku bila cura kojoj se u stimuliranom dogodilo slično što i tebi, a već sljedeći mjesec je u prirodnjaku došlo do trudnoće..zato, samo pozitiva


X  pozitiva  :Wink:

----------


## kiara79

evo curke,moji folikulići stoje ko zacementirani...
baš sam jadna...

----------


## AnneMary

> evo curke,moji folikulići stoje ko zacementirani...
> baš sam jadna...


kiara79, nije gotvo dok nije gotovo.
~~~~~~~~~~ da sve dobro završi.

----------


## kerolajn5

> evo curke,moji folikulići stoje ko zacementirani...
> baš sam jadna...


kiara probaj jesti ananas kažu da je dobar za jajne stanice ..prosurfaj mal po netu ,, ne daj se  :Kiss:

----------


## kiara79

ananas za jajne stanice...nemam pojma...ja znam da je dobar za endić,a za j.s.prvi put čujem...

hvala,curke,ali možda je bolje odustati...

----------


## Cannisa

kiara79, meni su u prošlom postupku stali jedan dan s rastom, terapija se pojačala i oni su krenuli . Slušaj dr. što govore.....al evo malo vibrica za tvoje folikuliće

----------


## kiara79

> kiara79, meni su u prošlom postupku stali jedan dan s rastom, terapija se pojačala i oni su krenuli . Slušaj dr. što govore.....al evo malo vibrica za tvoje folikuliće


meni stoje već 3 dana na istoj veličini,a terapije nemam jer sam u prirodnjaku...tako da je to nažalost tako..

----------


## Cannisa

Nisam znala da je prirodni.

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

Kiara, nema odustajanja....ajmo malo pozitvno razmišljati....tebi je potrebna samo 1 j.s da bih dobila ono što najviše priželjkuješ....prema tome nema mjesta za neg. razmišljanje  :Smile:

----------


## linalena

modesty4,  FionaM, kiara79, Iva Mia 2009 hvala cure

FionaM puno puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za uspješni postupak

Kiara79 nemam apsolutno nikakvog pojma o prirodnim postupcima i mogu ti samo poslati hrpu dobrih ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za folikule, ajde narastite već jednom

Crvenkapice77 da još ovih par dana brzo prođe i da onda sve zatresemo čestitanjem ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Sonječka   :Klap:  za početak

Iva Mia 2009  :Zaljubljen:  ko te nebi volio s takvim pozitivnim razmišljanjem

Kerolajn kaj ima kod tebe  :Wink:

----------


## kerolajn5

ja još čekam m da dobijem da počnem s pikanjem oko 2.12 tako da ću u postupku biti malo prije božića  :Wink:  kiara nema odustajanja prije cilja  :Smile:  koji ti je danas dan cikl.

----------


## kerolajn5

kiara pročitaj zadnji post..http://www.ringeraja.hr/forum/vitami..._596401/tm.htm

----------


## linalena

jutro curke, svima velka pusa , zagrljaj i vibrica 

A ja nam svima želim da nam ovo godišnje doba donese pregršt veselja kako bi sljedeće dočekali s još jednim poklonom pod borom (OK dobro ne jednim al tak se kaže). Usput moje ime je Katarina, pa ko ona baba rat, tak ja zavještavam snijeg. Al da ne smeta na putu do bolnica već da samo uveseljava pogled kroz prozor

----------


## kiara79

kerolajn ,hvala...
linalena,pa ima danas slavljenika ovdje....sretan ti imendan...
ja nisam Katica ali mi je rođendan...i baš se ne veselim,danas 14 dc..

----------


## linalena

Kiara sretan ti rođendan i velika želja :D da sljedeći rođendan proslaviš sa bebačem/bebačicom/bebačima

----------


## Palcicazg

*linalena* sretan imendan
*kiara79* sretan rođendan
objema vam želim pozitivne bete

*kerolajn5* ja bi trebala kao i ti početi s pikanjem, pa se možda i vidimo gore  :Smile: 

sad se čeka m, pms je prisutan

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

_Ajmeeeeeeeeeeee danas imamo slavljenice_

*Linalena sretan ti imendan!!!!!*
*CURKE ŽIVE I ZDRAVE BILE, TE DA SLJEDEĆE GODINE PRVI ČESTITARI BUDU VAŠI BEBEČI*  :Smile: 
*Kiara sretan ti rođoš!!!!! *

----------


## kerolajn5

sa malim zakašnjenjem pridružujem se čestitkama kiari i linaleni da sljedeće godine vas bude bar za jedan član više  :Smile:                   palcica da mi što prije krenemo u akciju  :Smile:  ....    evo slučajno na radiu pjesma ...bog će uvijek svakom dati samo treba vjerovati ...

----------


## n&a

dobro jutro suborke!
ja sam nova na vašoj temi, ali imam već nekoliko postupaka iza sebe.
imam pitanjce...koliko se čeka na lijekove na SD-u, stavljena sam na listu u 10 mj. i da li se zna kada je dr. B. na go
hvala

----------


## kerolajn5

ja sam bila sad zadnji put stavljena na listu krajem 9mj pa su mi rekli da nazovem 15.10 kad sam tad zvala rekli su da lijekovi kasne da nazovem 15.11 i tad su i stigli ..tako da mogu ti doći za mjesec, mjesec i pol.. najbolje da ih nazoveš pa će ti oni reći  :Smile:  ps dobro nam došla  :Smile:

----------


## linalena

A i eto mene sa izvještajem s SD:

11dc, endometrij 10mm, kaže dok lijep 
lijevo folikuli 14mm i desno 14 mm, nije rekao broj ali je govorio u množini
kaže sve je uredu i još kontrola u ponedjeljak pa punkcija u srijedu
Nastavljam sa po 2 gonala i 1 decepeptylom, u nedelju 14dc ću primiti zadnji od 19 dec i 27 gonala

Danas gore bila jedna punkcija

Upoznala Kiaru i muža joj, popili kavu i ja joj nisam čestitala rođendan, pa ja opet ispala blentava, uglavnom SRETAN ROĐENDAN

----------


## kerolajn5

kiara kakvi su folikuli jel ima pomaka ?

----------


## kiara79

evo i mene...
ja sam vam drage moje na ovo već otupjela...folikuli isti kao i u ponedjeljak...već 5 dana oni ne gibaju...pa sad mi je stvarno dosta :Mad: ..u ponedjeljak moram opet gore,veli doc..bitno je da ih ima,oni se moraju nakam pokrenuti... :Rolling Eyes: 
nemam pojma,al sad mi je postalo stvarno svejedno...

linalena,bilo super na kavici,moramo to ponoviti.. :Wink: 

kerolajn u kojoj si ti fazi..

----------


## Sonječka

Draga *Kiara 79* želim ti sretan rođendan i da ti se ispune sve želje koje si sama poželiš (sa mlalim zakašnjenjem, sorry).
*Linalena* sretan imendan. 


Cure moje ja sam malo zabrinuta i imam pitance ako bi mi netko htio odgovorit.
Danas mi je treći dan na decapept. po 1 na dan. Ja već tjedan dana imam nekakvo smeđe krvarenje koje nije obilno. To je počelo prije decap, ali ni sada nije stalo. Dr B. me gledao uzv i rekao da je sve ok. Cijelo vrijeme mislim da će proći samo od sebe ali nikako. Danas me je počelo malo i žarit u području d jajnika i već me lagano izluđuje to žarenje. Pošto sam malo žešći paničar sad me strah da nije neka upala (nal brisa cerviksa je B.O. i sve ostalo je uredu). Što da radim??? Ima li netko nekakav savjet??? Dali je netko od vas imao taj smeđi iscjedak na Decapeptilu???

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

Linalena dobri su ti folikuli još će oni narasti  :Yes:  :Yes:  :Yes: 

Kiara čekamo tvoju punkciju...sigurna sam da će biti barem jedna kvalitetna j.s.  :Razz: 

Sonječka nemam ti baš neki pametan odgovor  :Shock: ..... ja nisam imala do sada takvih problema ..... daj probaj "kopati" po netu ... ili najbolje zvrcni njih gore

----------


## simona

da objavim danas 1.uzv 5+4 dvije gv sa žv  :Very Happy:

----------


## zedra

simona, bravo...cestitam!  :Very Happy:  :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## kiara79

> da objavim danas 1.uzv 5+4 dvije gv sa žv


bravo simona..baš mi je drago zbog tebe... :Klap: 
sivka,a ti..

----------


## sivka

evo i nas nama je to već drugi potvrđeni UZV (jedan su radili u bolnici dok sam bila) a od dr.B  samo još dodatna potvrda da je vidljiva 1GV! :Very Happy: pa mi smo zaista trudni!

----------


## linalena

Simona jeeeeeee, bravo, jupijeeeeee   :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## simona

juppi, cure svima vama želim da se na ultrazvuku i vama pokaže ovo što smo sivka i ja danas vidjele znamo da je tek početak ali.. :Smile:  
kiara žao mi je što se nismo vidjele :Sad:

----------


## kiara79

> evo i nas nama je to već drugi potvrđeni UZV (jedan su radili u bolnici dok sam bila) a od dr.B samo još dodatna potvrda da je vidljiva 1GV!pa mi smo zaista trudni!


bravoooo sivka!!!!!!!!!!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## kiara79

> juppi, cure svima vama želim da se na ultrazvuku i vama pokaže ovo što smo sivka i ja danas vidjele znamo da je tek početak ali.. 
> kiara žao mi je što se nismo vidjele


I meni je žao simona,hoćeš li kod dr.B voditi trudnoću ili...
Stvarno od srca ti želim mirnu i školsku trudnoću...
pusa... :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## Palcicazg

> da objavim danas 1.uzv 5+4 dvije gv sa žv


 
 :Klap:  ovo me posebno veseli  :Klap:

----------


## linalena

Sivka jeeeeeee, bravo, jupijeeeeee   :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

Čestitam trudnicama naveliko i naširoko

Pitanja: da li odmah poslije punkcije kažu koliko smo imali jajnih stanica? Da li oni ili mi zovemo da provjerimo dijeljenje i vrijeme transfera? I da, kada dolazite na punkciju, što kažu u koje vrijeme i što treba ponjeti sa sobom???

----------


## kiara79

> Sivka jeeeeeee, bravo, jupijeeeeee 
> 
> Čestitam trudnicama naveliko i naširoko
> 
> Pitanja: da li odmah poslije punkcije kažu koliko smo imali jajnih stanica? Da li oni ili mi zovemo da provjerimo dijeljenje i vrijeme transfera? I da, kada dolazite na punkciju, što kažu u koje vrijeme i što treba ponjeti sa sobom???


da,odmah ti kažu koliko js imaš,idući dan zoveš da ti kažu koliko se oplodilo,punkcija odmah iza folikulometrija,ne treba ti ništa,ko da ideš na folikulom....

----------


## FionaM

Drage moje,
meni danas transferirali tri mrvice, dr. kaže da je jedan od njih čista petica :Smile: 
Kiara, nema predaje, čim dr. ne odustaje od tebe to je dobar znak...
Linalena, tvoj razvoj folikula je savršen, a što se tiče punkcije sve ti je Kiara objasnila - dr. će ti reći kad da točno dođeš, obično oko osam....ja nisam dobila anesteziju, ali sam već u osam popila jedan nalgesin i jedan normabel i bila sam baš ono fijuuuu :Smile:  Dosta je bolno, ali da se izdržati, ja sam tijekom punkcije razmišljala da je to samo jedan mali korak prema bebici i odmah je manje bolilo :Smile:

----------


## FionaM

Zaboravih još napisati - bravoooooo sivka, bravoooooo simona...daj bože da je prelazno pa da prijeđe i na nas koje čekamo :Smile:

----------


## kiara79

Fiona bravo..kakvih lijepih vijesti danas...
sad uživaj i čuvaj svoje mrve ~~~~~~~~~~~~~da je to to..

Iva Mia kad ti startaš?

----------


## simona

> I meni je žao simona,hoćeš li kod dr.B voditi trudnoću ili...
> Stvarno od srca ti želim mirnu i školsku trudnoću...
> pusa...


idući četvrtak opet kod njega uzv. a nakon toga je rekao da će mi t.voditi njegovi kolege iz bolnice

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

*Simona i Sivka*  :Preskace uze:  :Preskace uze: 

*Kiara* ja sam još na decapept. čekam onu vješticu  :Embarassed:  da mi dođe...a u ponedjeljak sam na kontroli....danas mi je 5 decapept......

----------


## andreja

Sivka,simona bravo za vaše mrvice!!!
čestitam od  :Heart: ! :Zaljubljen:

----------


## kerolajn5

> Sivka jeeeeeee, bravo, jupijeeeeee  
> 
> Čestitam trudnicama naveliko i naširoko
> 
> Pitanja: da li odmah poslije punkcije kažu koliko smo imali jajnih stanica? Da li oni ili mi zovemo da provjerimo dijeljenje i vrijeme transfera? I da, kada dolazite na punkciju, što kažu u koje vrijeme i što treba ponjeti sa sobom???


utrogestane ponjeti na dan transfera ..    sivka i simona mazite mazite i pazite svoje trbuščiće :Smile:

----------


## kerolajn5

> Draga *Kiara 79* želim ti sretan rođendan i da ti se ispune sve želje koje si sama poželiš (sa mlalim zakašnjenjem, sorry).
> *Linalena* sretan imendan. 
> 
> 
> Cure moje ja sam malo zabrinuta i imam pitance ako bi mi netko htio odgovorit.
> Danas mi je treći dan na decapept. po 1 na dan. Ja već tjedan dana imam nekakvo smeđe krvarenje koje nije obilno. To je počelo prije decap, ali ni sada nije stalo. Dr B. me gledao uzv i rekao da je sve ok. Cijelo vrijeme mislim da će proći samo od sebe ali nikako. Danas me je počelo malo i žarit u području d jajnika i već me lagano izluđuje to žarenje. Pošto sam malo žešći paničar sad me strah da nije neka upala (nal brisa cerviksa je B.O. i sve ostalo je uredu). Što da radim??? Ima li netko nekakav savjet??? Dali je netko od vas imao taj smeđi iscjedak na Decapeptilu???


koji ti je dan ciklusa

----------


## linalena

FionaM puno puno lijepih želja i vibrica za tvoje već lijepo ugnježđene mališane i DA ovo je zarazno a ovaj studeni jako pogoduje širenju

Ja opet sutra gore, 14dc da vidimo koliki su balončeki i da dogovorimo dalje. Ima koga sutra gore za kavicu, tak da znam muža poslat na posao nakon kaj me dopelja

Svima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~

----------


## kerolajn5

ima li kakvih novosti????

----------


## kiara79

moji folikulići stoje i dalje na 13 mm...danas 18 dc..

----------


## FionaM

> moji folikulići stoje i dalje na 13 mm...danas 18 dc..


Pa šta kaže dr.?

----------


## linalena

Eto i mene, folikula oko 10kom, 17-18mm, endo 10mm
Danas dobila još 1 decapeptyl i 1 gonal i navečer u 22 Ovitrelle, pa u srijedu PUNKCIJA

Dok je rekao da je sve uredu i čak se izrazio da je baš lijepo, hmm kaj je njemu u onom đumbusu lijepo, a svako ima svoje, kak su meni logaritmi baš lijepi

E  i da CRKO im UZV, pa smo se mi svih 20 ženica za njim šetale po bolnici i tražile UZV koji radi. Ma šalim se, otišle dole u prizemlje i sve je bilo OK i bez vremenskih zatezanja. Svaka čast doktoru i sestrama.

Pitanje: kaj s utrogestanom, nisam ga pitala , on nije niš stigao reći

----------


## kiara79

> Pa šta kaže dr.?


ništa nije rekao...u četvrtak opet gore...opet će gledati i dogovorit ćemo se što dalje..

linalena utrići idu nakon transfera...

----------


## GIZMOS

Ja sam utrogestane dobila od punkcije i u Mb i na Sv.Duhu. Jedini što sam ih na dan transfera popila da ne bude kreme po svuda...

----------


## linalena

uff ma kada ja uvijek u onoj brzini zaboravim pitati neš

Nebi ja ni znala koliko ima folikula al ajd to sam pitala, ne znam ni sam kak

----------


## bugaboo

Linalena, utrici idu od dana punkcije (tipa pocnes to popodne nakon punkcije) do bete, jedino ih na jutro transfera ne stavis vec poneses 2 kom sa sobom pa ti ih dr. ugura nakon sto ti stavi mrvice.

----------


## linalena

ma stvarno, on nam ih zgura, joj joj svašta ćemo još doživjeti

Bugaboo kaj je s tobom, u kojoj si fazi????

----------


## crvenkapica77

utrogestani  idu odmah nakon punkcije   pa dalje.....i to guranja utrica  poslije transfera, vjeruj ni ne osjetis  da je  gurnuo   :Wink:   ja sam cak pitala a utrici??
a dr.;  vec su unutra    :Smile: 
a  bolje je vaginalno  nego  oralno  ih uzimati

----------


## FionaM

Linalena, utriće svakako nabavi prije punkcije, ja sam ih nakon punkcije odmah koristila vaginalno (po preporuci dr.) iako neke bolnice prakticiraju oralno između punkcije i transfera......10 komada....pa to je super...bit ćeš ti prava koka :Smile: 
Kiara, sretno i da se više pomaknu s mrtve točke...

----------


## bugaboo

> ma stvarno, on nam ih zgura, joj joj svašta ćemo još doživjeti
> 
> Bugaboo kaj je s tobom, u kojoj si fazi????


Nestrpljivo iscekujem vjesticu (koja treba stici ovaj tjedan) pa 8 DC u pohode na folikulometrije...ovo su nam zadnje smrznute JS, ako ne uspije na proljece u Maribor.

----------


## linalena

Kiara će točno znat, kada su ono na SD na zimskom ferju??? Gori su nego mi u školama

----------


## kiara79

> Kiara će točno znat, kada su ono na SD na zimskom ferju??? Gori su nego mi u školama


rekao dr.da će radit do 23.12 pa ferje do 10.01.
dugi protokoli sada ništa...samo tko je u toku i zdnje punkcije 18.12.

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

Curke mojeeee, evo mene....danas bila na kontroli 30.d.c i još nisam dobila onu vješticu, sad kad je trebam nema je...a kad je nisam trebala nacrta se kako god...

Malo sam nabrijana  :Sad: 

Nego htjedoh pitati kada ste dobivale M (nakon koliko dana) što se tiče decapeptyla?????

----------


## linalena

Iva, ja sam počela s Dec 22dc i dobila potpuno normalno 28dc, točno u sat, utorak popodne a još sam ujutro bila kod doktora na pregledu i on jpoš meni da ak vam ne dođe do petka blablkabla, rekla ja njemu da će doć popodne

Dakle, meni dec nije utjecao na ciklus

Sretno IvaMia

----------


## bugaboo

Iva, meni je zbog dec menga isto kasnila cini mi se 2-3 dana, nemoj se zbog toga zivcirati.

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

Cureee hvala!!! Baš me izluđuje to čekanje...ludaaaa, samo da dođe vještica pa će onda biti lakše!!!

Ajde da vam ispričam nešto....

Jučer ujutro ja idem na pregled, ulazim na naš ulaz, penjem se na stepenice. A svaki taj korak do ambulante u meni stvara osjećaj da sam i korak bliže onom konačnom cilju. I dobro, pred samim ulaskom u ambulantu susretnem ženskicu; pomalo zbunjena i onda ide ono; oprosti može pitanje!? Može, naravno! Pita ona mene gdje je ovdje ginekološka ambulanta? Normalno da znam, misliš na ambulantu za humanu reprodukciju!? Kad ono pljas, pljas odgovor kao da mi je netko šamračinu najveću opalio, njezin odgovor je bio NE nego za pobačaj.....
Moj odgovor je bio kratak dolje, valjda!

Ženice moje, znate ono kad doživite nekakvu nepravdu, pa kad vas bijes uhvati nakon određenog vremena!!!
Sad bih ja mogla pisati čuda! Nemam riječi, bila sam totalno šokirana, i jučer sam si cijeli dan vrtila taj susret po glavi, i sama sebi davala ćuške zašto joj nisam samo rekla gdje ja zapravo idem, pa da ipak možda promjeni svoju odluku...ne znam, ne znam

Morala sam vam ovo napisati jer će većina razumjeti kakav je to kontrast.

----------


## kiara79

eh draga Iva ima toga jako puno...nažalost...
isto tako prije otprilike godinu dana,idem ja na HSG,ležim u sobi sa otprilike 10-12 žena-hmmm ne znam točno...
sa ženama koje su došle na pobačaj...sve do jedne,osim mene..
koje li ironije,meni se smračilo pred očima...
pokrila sam se sa plahtom preko glave i tisuću puta ponovila,nemoj ga ubiti...rodi ga i daj ga meni..
to mi je ostalo još i dan danas tako živo,čak i više od boli HSG-a...
eto koje nepravde...mi se borimo,patimo i molimo za jedan takav mali smotuljak,a druge ga se tako bezdušno rješavaju...

----------


## pinki

Cure ja sam u ovom nova danas sam bila na folukulometriji i za cetvrtak me narucio za punkciju zanima me jel to bolno i dali mogu trazit lokalnu barem kod dr baumana sam pliz pomoc fakat me strah

----------


## linalena

Nisam ništa spavala noćas, potpuna nesanica, meni to baš nije karakteristično. Jedva čekam sutra ujutro da vidimo kaj ima kod mene, kakav će biti ponovo mužev spermiogram, kak će zgledati ples u labu i tak

----------


## kiara79

ajde linalena sve bu super sutra... :Smile: 
biti će puno lijepih jaja,a nakon toga ples sa zvijezdama u labu,onak za čistu 10-ku.. :Heart:

----------


## linalena

Kiara tebi puno puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~ da se sve lijepo pokrene, pa i ako ne vlovite stanice ovaj mjesec postupak u veljači bude vaš, super kaj te doktor odmah stavio na listu

----------


## kiara79

Yeeeesss,pa naši doktori su zakon!!!!!!!! :Heart:

----------


## kiara79

no da,htjela sam i napisati da sam se pomirila da ništa od mojih jaja ovaj mjesec...a dalje ćemo vidjeti...
sad bih se mogla baciti malo na neke pretragice,možda ima nešto novo...

----------


## kerolajn5

> Cure ja sam u ovom nova danas sam bila na folukulometriji i za cetvrtak me narucio za punkciju zanima me jel to bolno i dali mogu trazit lokalnu barem kod dr baumana sam pliz pomoc fakat me strah


možeš popiti nešto protiv bolova i nešto za smirenje da ti se opuste mišići.. a možeš i od njih tražiti lokalnu ili opću.. trebala si ih danas pitati za anesteziju.. koliko imaš folikulića?

----------


## kerolajn5

> eh draga Iva ima toga jako puno...nažalost...
> isto tako prije otprilike godinu dana,idem ja na HSG,ležim u sobi sa otprilike 10-12 žena-hmmm ne znam točno...
> sa ženama koje su došle na pobačaj...sve do jedne,osim mene..
> koje li ironije,meni se smračilo pred očima...
> pokrila sam se sa plahtom preko glave i tisuću puta ponovila,nemoj ga ubiti...rodi ga i daj ga meni..
> to mi je ostalo još i dan danas tako živo,čak i više od boli HSG-a...
> eto koje nepravde...mi se borimo,patimo i molimo za jedan takav mali smotuljak,a druge ga se tako bezdušno rješavaju...


 ja sam isto što i ti proživjela prošle godine,, strašno je to ..neželim ni komentirati

----------


## FionaM

> Cure ja sam u ovom nova danas sam bila na folukulometriji i za cetvrtak me narucio za punkciju zanima me jel to bolno i dali mogu trazit lokalnu barem kod dr baumana sam pliz pomoc fakat me strah


Pinki, nisam sigurna da će ti dati ako nisi unaprijed dogovorila. Ja sam pola sata prije punkcije popila 1 nalgesin 275 mg i 1 normabel i pomoglo je. Malo boli, ali da se izdržati. Ovisi o tome koliko imaš folikula. Sretno!

----------


## linalena

Kada dobijemo nalaze spermiograma???

Dajte  mi još jednom ispričajte kako to ide na dan punkcije, pliz

----------


## FionaM

Linalena, čim dođete, prvo se javite tamo gdje se radi s-gram. Tamo ćete dobiti nekakve papire za ispuniti, a TM će dobiti čašicu za svoj doprinos :Smile: 
Ti za to vrijeme popij nešto protiv bolova ako nisi dogovorila nekakvu anesteziju. Malo ćete pričekati, a onda će te sestra prozvati i ulaziš na punkciju. Kad sve završi dok još budeš ležala na stolu reći će ti koliko imaš js, a dr. će ti onda još i dati papir na kojem će sve to pisati + terapija (koliko utrogestana) + telefonski broj koji zoveš sutradan da se dogovoriš oko transfera. Mene nije baš zanimalo kakav je s-gram, jer smo ga radili mjesec dana prije, bilo mi je samo važno da dođe do oplodnje. 
Sretno sutra i držim fige za dobre i kvalitetne js :Smile:

----------


## linalena

Ma pitam jer smo mi kod njih imali samo oligoastheno, terato izgubili, a prije uvijek OAT pa čak i azoospermija, pa sam jako znatiželjna da to nije bilo slučajno nego da se baš popravilo pa je i veća šansa za oplodnju. Ma biti će sve super, znamo i vjerujemo u to

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

Linalena za punkciju ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Smile:

----------


## kerolajn5

linalena ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za puno kvalitetnih mrvica  :Smile:

----------


## Tetka

OK, javljam se prvi puta u ovoj temi i imam jedno pitanje. Naime moj nezakoniti i ja se polako spremamo na prvi pregled na Sv. Duhu u ponedjeljak. Molim vas ako netko zna odgovor na pitanje (koje znam da ce vam se ciniti glupo) ali moze li postojati problem u cinjenici da nas dvoje nismo vjencani i da se spremamo na nesto ovakno?

----------


## kerolajn5

nije problem ..samo morate ovjeriti kod javnog bilježnika da živite u vanbračnoj zajednici duže od 3g .. tako smo i mi morali ..i pregled psihijatra  :Smile:  da ste sposobni za dijete ..

----------


## Tetka

I s time mozemo u bolnicu? To trebamo donijeti na prvi pregled ili ce nam to reci u bolnici?

----------


## linalena

IvaMia i Kerolajn hvala puno za vibrice, djelovale su

Imamo 19 oocita, sutra zovemo da vidimo kaj se oplodilo, al dok kaže da će biti za zamrzavati i da će transfer biti u ponedjeljak, kaj nije to kasno??? Valjda idu na blastice

Punkcija me bolila, i ona pikanja ali i nekakva tiskanja joj, al nisam ni glasa pustila. Samo sam grizla usnicu i žmirila.Ali eto sada kada je prošlo niš, ležim doma i odmaram. I da ja gore i ovaj ga pika li ga pika a mene sestra ispituje kak se zovem, prezivam ,koliko lijekova uzimala, ma rekla ja njoj da se moram koncetrirat i jedva protisnula odgovore

Bile su danas 2 stimulirane i 2 prirodne

Za terapiju dobila utriće 3×2, andol100 1×1 i deksametazon 1×1

----------


## kerolajn5

ideeeeeeešššš to je posao  19 komada  :Smile:   :Wink:   :Smile:  znaši tulum u labosu do ponedjeljka...joj super bitno da je ovo najbolnije prošlo ,,, bravo!!!!

----------


## kerolajn5

> I s time mozemo u bolnicu? To trebamo donijeti na prvi pregled ili ce nam to reci u bolnici?


možda najbolje za prvi put da odete tamo na konzultacije pa će vam dr sve lijepo objasniti i  reći šta sve morate od pretraga obaviti da se ne šetate sto puta ...

----------


## FionaM

Bravoooooo Linalena - svaka čast, ne mogu vjerovati da ti za toliko js nisu dali nikakvu anesteziju!?
A sad držim fige da dobiješ lijepe blastice, a ostatak zamrznu...a šta je taj deksametazon?? Zašto se on daje??

----------


## kiara79

ajme linalena... :Shock: ..pa ti si stvarno prava koka... :Razz: 
ajde samo nek se one lijepo oplode i u ponedjeljak idu mamici na idućih 9 mjeseci..
ja sam opet sutra gore...katastrofa.. :Rolling Eyes: 

tetka ti samo prikupi papire,čak im ih ni ne moraš pokazivati,oni će ti u hodu reći sve kaj treba,al bitno da ih ti imaš kad pitaju...najbitniji su ti hormoni,spermiogram,brisevi,papa,UZV,hiv,hepatitis markeri..

p.s. mene nikad nisu tražili vjenčani list,niti išta pitali...jesam u braku,nisam...baš ništa..
sretno... :Smile:

----------


## linalena

ak sam dobro shvatila deksametazon je za smirivanje upale nakon pikanja po maternici a i smiruje reakciju mojeg imunog sustava

Al nisam pohvatala koliko dugo ga piti, imam za 10 dana


Kada sam u srijedu bila na kontroli dok je rekao 10 foliula na desnoj strani  i mislio je da od lijeve niš, ali eto danas je prvo punktirao tu lijevu

----------


## linalena

Kiara hvala, baš sam ti počela pisati SMS

Ja sam od danas na bolovanju a kako bi transfer bio tek u pon mislim da neću ići raditi sljedeću srijedu neg ću ipak iskoristiti većinu bolovanja

----------


## kerolajn5

ja sam dexametazon pila do transfera

----------


## FionaM

Kerolajn, kako da toliko dugo čekaš injekcije....kad su ti rekli da će doći?

----------


## linalena

A jel znaš kolika je doza tog Deksametazona???

----------


## bugaboo

Linalena super kaj idu na blastice, drzim fige da se lijepo oplode i vrate ti se na trajno cuvanje :Love: 

Nama nikad kod punkcije nisu radili spermiogram tj. analizu vec samo s "uzorkom" oplode moje JS.

Jucer dobila vjesticu tako da i ja krecem za tjedan dana u pohode...

----------


## kiara79

linalena,dexamethason je korikosteroid i dr. ti ja nije dao protiv infekcije,nego nakon transfera obično ide da pospješi implantaciju...

----------


## kiara79

korikosteroid=kortikosteroid :Embarassed: (sramota me je kaj to ne znam napisati)

kad sam zadnji put uzimala dexa bio je od 0.5 mg...
e a kaj se tiče lijekova ja sam opet na listi od 11 mj. i rekao mi dr. da će mi doći krajem siječnja ili početak veljače... :Shock:  ne moram ni pisati da sam ostala šokirana,na kužim kaj tak dugo..

bugaboo sretno...
Iva MIa kaj ima kod tebe..

----------


## FionaM

> linalena,dexamethason je korikosteroid i dr. ti ja nije dao protiv infekcije,nego nakon transfera obično ide da pospješi implantaciju...


Ne znam zašto ja to nisam dobila obzirom da su iza mene dvije negativne bete  :Shock:

----------


## FionaM

[QUOTE=kiara79;1757068]korikosteroid=kortikosteroid :Embarassed: (sramota me je kaj to ne znam napisati)

kad sam zadnji put uzimala dexa bio je od 0.5 mg...
e a kaj se tiče lijekova ja sam opet na listi od 11 mj. i rekao mi dr. da će mi doći krajem siječnja ili početak veljače... :Shock:  ne moram ni pisati da sam ostala šokirana,na kužim kaj tak dugo..

 To ti je taman 4 mjeseca od zadnjeg stimuliranog i to je okej...meni je prošli put rekao da treba proći 5 mjeseci između dva stimulirana postupka.

----------


## kiara79

> Ne znam zašto ja to nisam dobila obzirom da su iza mene dvije negativne bete


ja sam dobila iza 1.-og AIH-a,a iza 2.-og ne...
ne kužim pravila...zašto nekad da,nekad ne i nekom da,nekom ne...

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

Evoooo mene, od sutra sam na gonalima....nadam se da ću za 10-15 dana biti prava koka kao linalena!!!

Linalena hrabrice...svaka čast za jajca .... evo malo vibrica za tulum u labosu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Linalena dexa. sam ja pila zadnji put od punkcije do transfera .... ista situacija kao kod tebe .... 5 dana smo čekali transfer....

evo curke još malo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve što vam treba

----------


## kerolajn5

> Kerolajn, kako da toliko dugo čekaš injekcije....kad su ti rekli da će doći?


došle su moje inekcije prije dva tjedna a taman mi je nekako bio oko11dc i sad čekam da dobijem da se počnem bockati.. trebala bi m sutra doći a drugi dan ciklusa krećem s gonalima jedva čekaaaam !!!  :Smile:

----------


## linalena

hej Kerolajn, a jel imaš kakvu supresiju?? Znač u petak bi počela, i kad ideš na prvi pregled???

----------


## kerolajn5

> hej Kerolajn, a jel imaš kakvu supresiju?? Znač u petak bi počela, i kad ideš na prvi pregled???


primam samo gonal,,ako sutra dobijem onda u petak startam 3dana po3 pa 3dana po2 i onda pregled ..znači negdje oko četvrtka

----------


## linalena

Tak je i moj protokol bio 3×3 pa 3×2  pa pregled

Da i ovdje zalijepim (hebate koja me lijenost pukla):

Zvala ja biologicu i rekli mi sljedeće: transfer u ponedjeljak!!!! Znači ide se na 5 dan i samim time valjda na  blastice. Pitala ja koliko komada, odgovor:vidi se na dvije???? Još su 9 stanica zamrznuli

A sada me frka dal će se dobro podijeliti do tada, dal će/neće biti transfera, joj joj

----------


## simona

danas bila na uzv. 6+3 i imamo dva :Heart:  :Heart: koja kucaju :Love:  :Klap:

----------


## linalena

:Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  Čestitam Simona, jeeeeeeeeeeeee  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

Koji si ti dan imala transfer???? I koliko mališana

----------


## simona

> Čestitam Simona, jeeeeeeeeeeeee 
> 
> Koji si ti dan imala transfer???? I koliko mališana


moj transfer je bio 3dpo vratili su mi 3 embrija koja su imala oznake cc a to znači da su bili više od 8stanica kao neke rane morule.ja sam imala 3js i 3 oplođene.

----------


## linalena

Da li odmah kažu kada je transfer??? Da li će pustiti moje stanice sada na miru i pogledati tek u pon ili ih kontroliraju i jave ranije ako se prestalo razvijati????

----------


## simona

> Da li odmah kažu kada je transfer??? Da li će pustiti moje stanice sada na miru i pogledati tek u pon ili ih kontroliraju i jave ranije ako se prestalo razvijati????


ja ti baš nemam s tim iskustva meni su kad sam zvala drugi dan da pital da li su se oplodili rekli da dođem taj 3dpo a meni je ovo bio 1 put na sv.duhu

----------


## Cannisa

Evo da vam se javim, ništa ovaj puta, betu nisam ni dočekala :Crying or Very sad: 
A ništa idemo dalje, upisala sam se za lijekove , pa ćemo čekati proljetni vlakić.........

----------


## kiara79

Cannnisa žao mi je...
simona :Klap:  za  :Heart:  :Heart: ...pa ne mogu vjerovat,opet se nismo vidjele...baš mi je žao..
linalena za ponedjeljak...~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Cool:

----------


## linalena

Canisa žao mi je jako, a koliko vidim radilo se o zamrznutim stanicama. Koliko si ih imala zamrznutih i kako su se omrznule, da li uopće govore te podatke???

Glavno da si već za 3 mjesec dogovorila, puno ti sreće želim ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Kiara hvala ti puno puno, a jesi li ti bila danas gore???

----------


## FionaM

Linalena, samo se opusti i bit će sve u redu....tako je bilo i kod mene prošli put, ali na drugoj klinici i sve je bilo pet...dočekale me dvije blastice, a treća se razvijala smanjenim intenzitetom, ali su mi vratili sve tri...na žalost, nije uspjelo, no tebi od srca želim da uspije....da nešto ne bude u redu, zvali bi te, jer si dala svoj broj telefona kad si preuzimala lijekove tako da ne brineš.
Simona, čestitam na dva srčeka, predivno.....
Cannisa, jako mi je žao...vidim da si na listi za ožujak, a kažu da je proljeće nabolje vrijeme za MPO

----------


## Sonječka

Evo drage moje samo da se na kratko javim da sam i ja od jučer počela sa pola decapeptila i gonalima 3x3 dana i 2x3 dana. 7.12. idem na folikulometriju. Jedino muž i ja sad još raspravljamo i nije nam jasno kada se moramo odlučiti koliko želimo da mi vrate anđelića. Stalno se dvoumimo između 2 i 3. Mene je osobno malo strah 3. jer sam čula da mogu biti grde komplikacije u trudnoći a opet kad razmislim mogu biti i sa dva. Ma sva sam izvan sebe. Bojim se punkcije a opet sam odlučna i želim da mi to uspije pa makar mi ako treba moraju rezati prste na živo da uspije. Ako me kužite. Veselim se a opet sam rezervirana i bojim se veseliti unaprijed. Želja je ogromna, ma i same znate kako je to. 
Linalena ~~~~~~~~~~~~ za tulum u labosu i da bude sve ok. 
simona ~~~~~~~~~ ~~~~ za mirnu i zdravu trudnoću.

----------


## linalena

Sonječka bravo za početak, hrabro i odlučno

I mi se nečkali 2/3 i dogovorili se da nam oplode 3, i eto 2 se dalje razvijaju, do ponedjeljka ćemo vidjeti

----------


## m arta

Cannisa, žao mi je  :Sad: 
čekala sam tvoje izvješće, al drago mi je da si se već upisala za proljeće.  :Smile:

----------


## kiara79

evo malo sam došla k sebi...baš sam razmišljala kak je prošla još jedna godina,a bebe još nema..danas je završio moj posljednji postupak za ovu godinu...i baš sam si nekak jako iskomirana...
folikuli stali u razvoju...
al dobro,danas sam odtugovala i to je sada to...sad odmaram do veljače i opet ispočetka..
mora doći i mojih 5 minuta..hmmm,ne nego 9 mjeseci..

svima koje ste na ovome topicu želim svu sreću i nadam se da ćemo sve uskoro biti trbušaste...
da,ostala sam šokirana ujutro na folikulometriji,bilo nas samo 5 komada...majko mila,a u ponedjeljak oko  30...

----------


## kerolajn5

kiara žao mi je ... al u jednu ruku sva sreća da vrijeme brzo prolazi pa ćeš opet biti u postupku

----------


## kerolajn5

ova menza nikako da dođe  :Undecided:  sad kad treba nema je

----------


## kiara79

> ova menza nikako da dođe  sad kad treba nema je


 o znam kak ti je...ja sam je čekala skoro 2 tjedna mi kasnila...

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

Curkeeeee evo mene napokon do mog laptopa...bila danas gore...bockam se,  bockam  :Smile: 

Kiara ti danas bila gore, koja po redu....hahahahaha.....ženske moje ja jutros šokirana svega nas par u ambulanti...ne vjerujem...

Svima svega, a najviše hrabrosti i strpljenja ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## pinki

ja sam isla prirodnim i u ponedjeljak idem na transfer danas sam zvala i rekla mi je da je sve ok samo mi molim te reci kako to ide isto ko i punkcija ili je jos bolnije pa kad ti punktira jedno nije tako strasno vjerovatno boli kad imas vise jos te molim reci male su sanse s jednim i kad cu znati nakon par dana ili

----------


## kiara79

pinki ma nemaš beda...transfer ti ništa ne boli..ko uzimanjepape,ne moraš uzet protiv bolova,jako brzo gotovo...
meni su punktirali 9 i nije bolilo baš ništa... to ti je sve relativno...
a šansa draga moja uvijek postoji,nije velika,ali je šansa...imaš tu na forumu dosta primjera trudnoća iz prirodnog IVF-a... :Yes: 
a znat ćeš oko12-og dana nakon transfera,tad ti dr.obično kaže da vadiš betu...

sretno ... :Heart: 

Iva Mia bila sam prva...a ti..?

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

Kiara pa onda smo i u birtiji koju progovorili....a he...a, ja treća ....  :Smile:

----------


## kiara79

> Kiara pa onda smo i u birtiji koju progovorili....a he...a, ja treća ....


ajme ženo :Shock:  pa što nisi vikala da si to ti...

----------


## linalena

jutro, ovaj zapravo dobardan

ja se poslije ručka lijepo zavalila u krpe i čekam da zaspim, danas nam je prva godišnjica braka i hmm mojeg muža nema navečer doma

Pusa svima i velika velika *~*  :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

*Kiara* 

Pa ja nemam pojma....vidila si da sam bila koma, hoću li imati pregled ili ne....ja znam da je to njima normala...al brate meni je ajmeeee....sama sebi sam fuj u tim situacijama....

Ajd barem smo se sad pokontale...heheeh....

Nego draga moja vidim cijelu tvoju situaciju, želim ti dobar odmor, manje više svi smo prolazili te faze...pa se svi jako dobro razumijemo....skupi snage za dalje...

*Linalena* sretna ti godišnjica prva...još samo 49 do zlatnog pira  :Smile: 

Eeeee kad je moja prva bilaaaaaa

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

E curke jel nekog glava bolila od decapept. i gonala....mene ubija....baš se nešto ne sjećam da mi je tako zadnji put bilo???

----------


## kiara79

Iva Mia,mene glava rasturala od gonala,UŽAS... :Mad:  stalno sam bila narogušena i živčana..ahhh,jadni naši mužići.. :Rolling Eyes: ,sad je boli glava,pa je ljuta,pa je ne diraj,sad
joj se ne da,pa bi samo spavala...ajme meni po tko to nas trpi... :Shock: 

linalena,vidim da ste se ti i mužić ipak prisjetili(dogovorili) kad je godišnjica :Laughing: ...he,he...zato ti je i MM rekao da smo baš zbog toga mi gravirali prstenje sa datumom...
sretno ti ... :Heart:

----------


## linalena

Je i mene je bolila glava od gonala , uff jedan dan krvnički

sada mi je super osim što mi se jako spava, kada npravim neke pokrete onda me malo dole zabboli ali niš jako

danas sam strepila da li će me nazvati iz klinike da kažu da su se prestale dijeliti, ali eto nisu se javili, joj kako me toga strah, kako će mi tek biti poslije transfera

----------


## pinki

samo jos ovo da uzmem bolovanje tihz 12 dana jer radim u ducanu a tamo svasta moras dizat itd

----------


## pinki

ja sam ti isla prirodno i u ponedjeljak imam transfer samo mi reci dali da uzmem tih 12 dana bolovanje jer radim u ducanu i dosta je naporno ili ne

----------


## linalena

pinki, koliko ja znam (prvi mi je put) bolovanje je 14 dana, preporuka je nekoliko dana mirovanja i poslije ne dizati teže terete od 5kg, i raditi bilo što naporno i teško, pa ti vidi. Najbolje da u ponedjeljak pitaš doktora, kaži mu situaciju

I ja imam transfer u ponedjeljak, vidimo se. Kada su ti rekli da dođeš????

----------


## kerolajn5

kod mene još ništa :Undecided:

----------


## linalena

uff Kerolajna vražica jedna ta menga

čitala jedno da se dade potjerati s peršinovim lišćem, onak na grančici ga dole ugurati, probaj se grijati po trbuhu, kupati u vrućoj vodi, poševiti

----------


## kerolajn5

jučer sam sve to napravila jedino nisam nikakvo granje gurala dole  :Smile:  i danas mi se ništa neda ..već 4 dana imam osjećaj kao da ću dobiti ..nisam pametna više

----------


## linalena

uff ja baš lijepo odspavala, prije mi se plakalo a sada joj kaj bi se svadila, Kerolajn hoćeš jedan fajt, joj al o čem a da opet možemo kasnije pričati

----------


## kerolajn5

ha ha ha ja sam isto razdražljiva ko pas i oplakala sam jučer prekjučer... bože dragi siđi pa vidi.. strašno !!! idem kod prijateljice trudnice jest kolače i pit kafu  :Wink:

----------


## kiara79

ajme koje su to spike... :Shock:  :Laughing:

----------


## Palcicazg

kerolajn5 nisi jedina, ja isto čekam M i lagano sam luda više, nikako da procurim
inače su mi ciklusi 30-32 dana a danas mi je 36dc
kako god zbrajam trebala sam dobiti, inače kad mi ne treba onda kasni

imam pitanjce, kiara79 je napisala da su do 18 punkcije i do 23 ET
jer nakon toga su na praznicima do 10.01.
i kaj da ja sad radim? zar mi jedan ili dva dana mogu sve tak pošemeriti

dr. mi je rekao da dođem 10 dc na folikulometriju (valjda radi mog ciklusa)
i sad si zbrajam, ak sutra ne dobijem, ništa od postupka, i onda moram čekati do 02/11 jer mi tada dolaze lijekovi

a tak sam se veselila da ću ovaj Božić biti trudna i imati najljepši poklon za MM

----------


## kiara79

imam pitanjce, kiara79 je napisala da su do 18 punkcije i do 23 ET
jer nakon toga su na praznicima do 10.01.
i kaj da ja sad radim? zar mi jedan ili dva dana mogu sve tak pošemeriti

tak sam ti ja čula doca neki dan kad sam čekala u kabini da proradi UZV(na kraju nije proradio)
najbolje ti je da nazoveš gore i pitaš..to ti je najsigurnije...
već sam napisala,i meni je kasnila skoro 2 tjedna....katastrofa...

----------


## Palcicazg

svakako ću nazvati u ponedjeljak, pa ćemo imati informaciju iz prve ruke

----------


## kerolajn5

ja DOBILA!!! prije jedno 3 sata.. to znači da ja sutra započinjem sa bockanjem  :Smile:   :Smile:  i 6ti dan folikulo. znači u petak ZG dolazim  :Wink:

----------


## linalena

jej Kerolajn bravo, tak sam i ja dobila popodne

----------


## kiara79

> ja DOBILA!!! prije jedno 3 sata.. to znači da ja sutra započinjem sa bockanjem   i 6ti dan folikulo. znači u petak ZG dolazim


 kerolajn ako si dobila M jučer do 17 h,onda ti je danas 2.dc i počinješ sa pikanjem,a ako si dobila iza 17 h onda ti je danas 1.dc...i sutra počinješ sa pikanjem...

----------


## kerolajn5

onda mi je znači danas prvi dan .. ej dr mi je rekao da 2.3i4dc po 3 gonala 5.6.i7dc po 2 i onda kontrola a 7.dan pada na subotu ..dal da onda dođem u petak na folikulo. ili i tako neznam s koliko da se pikam u nedjelju .. toliko me trenutno boli stomak da bi sve organe van izvadila !! je...ti žensko  :Smile:

----------


## linalena

Koliko ti je bilo krvarenje jučer, dali je išlo onak baš jako krv??? Mislim da ipak kreneš danas s pikanjem, da ušparaš koji dan. Al ne znam, pitaj na odbojavanju tamo možda više cura pročita

Tak je i meni bio protokol, prvo 3 pa onda 2, i vidiš rezultat u potpisu. Punkcija mi je bila 16dc. Probaj si izračunati zbog njihovih praznika, makar ak nešto započniu onda valjda i dovrše

----------


## kerolajn5

ma jučer nešto malo a i inače nemam neke obilne .. krenit ću ja ipak danas ...ili sutra ?? joooj muko moja  :Smile:  tema odbrojavanje je zatvorena nemogu ništa pisat?

----------


## kiara79

ja bih na tvom mjestu krenula sutra...a ti kako hoćeš...
ako ti 7 dc pada u subotu,folikulometrija u petak..

----------


## pinki

> pinki, koliko ja znam (prvi mi je put) bolovanje je 14 dana, preporuka je nekoliko dana mirovanja i poslije ne dizati teže terete od 5kg, i raditi bilo što naporno i teško, pa ti vidi. Najbolje da u ponedjeljak pitaš doktora, kaži mu situaciju
> 
> I ja imam transfer u ponedjeljak, vidimo se. Kada su ti rekli da dođeš????


u 9 a tebi daj mi jos reci ja sam skroz zaboravila za uputnicu jel mi moze proci ona za kontrolni pregled ili da odem po novu  :Yes:

----------


## mary26

curke, ja se ispričavam kaj upadam ovako, ali imam pitanjce i ne znam jel se već spominjalo negdje... sutra idem na dogovor za potpomognutu na sveti duh kod dr. Turudić. (samo dogovor, nije pregled.) u 11. mjesecu sam bila u viliju i oni su uzeli sve papire (spermiogram, hormone, potvrde od pravnika i psihologa, itd). Hoću li ja to sve morat raditi ispočetka, ili postoji šansa da te papire dobijem?? ili možda da u svetom duhu priznaju sve to budući da sam već radila ICSI? znam da ću dobiti informaciju sutra, ali stvarno me zanima, pa ako neka možda nešto zna, molim da mi javi! Hvala...  :Kiss:

----------


## linalena

Ja sam bila na konzultacijama u 9om mjesecu kod dr B i tražio je da mu pokažemo ako imamo sve nalaze ( spermiogram, brisevi moji i njegovi, hormoni i tak) no čim je vidio da sam krenula u postupak na VV i imala papir na kojem je pisalo ICSI zbog OAT spermiograma nije dalje niš detaljno gledao, samo datume nalaza. Kako smo mi sve imali starije od goidinu dana tražio je da ponovimo + potvrde PP i HIV testove.
Meni su i na SD rekli da su sada papiri kod njih i da ako mi trebaju mogu do njih bez problema, tako da bi ti ih trebali dati u Viliju, p amakar na kopiranje

sretno

----------


## mary26

hvala ti puno. sretno sutra!  :Smile:

----------


## kerolajn5

linalena došao i taj dan  :Smile:  javi kako je prošlo danas !!!!

----------


## kerolajn5

SANY 7 gdje si ??? šta ima kod tebe

----------


## Palcicazg

Zvala sam i rekla mi je sestra da je najbolje nazvati kad dobijem M, ni ona ne zna raspored godišnjih, 
a spomenula je da laboratorij neće raditi. Zbunj?!?

Možda cure koje su trenutno u postupku znaju više, molim za informacije  :Smile:

----------


## linalena

Hmm nestao mi post - Eto me natrag, dakle nije baš dobro ali nije valjda ni loše: transfer 3  komada  4-staničnih embrija, nemaju preveliku šansu ali ipak možda se probude 

Danas su gore bile 2 pozitivne bete ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~
jedno 5 punkcija, nekoliko AIH i 3 transfera, sretno svima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Sonječka

Linalena. Misli pozitivno. Moć pozitivnih misli je ogromna, ponekad liječi i maligne tumore. Ne sekiraj se. To ti je najgore što sada možeš napraviti. Znanstveno je dokazano da kod negativnih misli mozak odašilje tijelu da nije sve uredu i tada se luče razni hormoni koji djeluju na naše tijelo negativno. Zato molim te misli pozitivno. Znam da trenutno nisam u tvojoj situaciji i da si misliš šta ova sada brblja, ali probaj MISLITI POZITIVNO. Evo i malo pozitivnih~~~~~~~~~

----------


## linalena

hvala hvala i znašp da hoću, pogotovo kada sam shvatila da ima šanse itekakve, ipak su tu 3 mrvice

pusa velka

----------


## bugaboo

Linalena, mrve jesu male, a ja drzim fige da su zilave~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~

----------


## Sonječka

Nije gotovo dok nije gotovo. Nada ostaje zadnja. I zato duboki udah, duboki izdah, osmjeh na lica u glavi pozitivne misli i idemo naprijed. Svim curama želim pozitivne misli i pozitivne ß. Velika pusa.  :Smile:

----------


## linalena

Sonječka naša draga, tak lijepe misli a onda ovaj pesek u avataru, mene frka, jedino ak mu je ono iznad glavice kruna

ma zapravo je prekrasan

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

Linalenaaaaaa mazi mrve i sve će biti ok....evo im vibrica ~~~~~~~~~ i velikaaaaa pusa za dobrodošlicu u maminu pupicu.....

Sonječka kako si ti....koliko se sjećam ti si se počela bockati dan poslije mene...kada si na folikometriji....ja u srijedu!?!?

----------


## Sonječka

> Sonječka naša draga, tak lijepe misli a onda ovaj pesek u avataru, mene frka, jedino ak mu je ono iznad glavice kruna
> 
> ma zapravo je prekrasan


Linalena ne mora te biti strah ovog pesonje iz avatara. To ti je moja velika ljubav. A frka te stvarno ne mora biti on ti je ko onaj "Bettowen" iz filma a možda i malo šašaviji. 




> Sonječka kako si ti....koliko se sjećam ti si se počela bockati dan poslije mene...kada si na folikometriji....ja u srijedu!?!?


Iva Mia 2009 ja sam ti na folikulometriji sutra u 7:30. Jedva čekam da vidim kako se sve to razvija u meni  :Smile:  Šteta što se nećemo vidjeti, a možda me naruči i u srijedu?!! Ma ko to zna. Javim se sutra.

----------


## FionaM

*Linalena,* vibram za tebe i tvoje tri mrvice, sad lijepo lezi i odmaraj dva do tri dana, a onda sve normalno, samo laganini :Smile:

----------


## sany 7

Evo me živa. pikanje počelo srijedu. menopur 4 i deca.1 tako tri dana poslije po tri. Sutra prva folukulometrija.
Uhvatio me neki bed, valjda od južine. Šta ako i ovaj put nebude niš.

Katastrofa s ovim menopurom, pola mi iscuri, i sva sam plava od pikanja, prošli put mi je bolje išlo.

----------


## Tetka

Cure drage, ja sam se javila na prethodnoj stranici s pitanjem da dragi i ja stratamo s potpomognutom.

Eto, danas smo bili. A s to da vam kazem, ja imam 30 godina i zadnjih 11 godina koliko hodam ginekolozima svi me uvjeravaju da cu vrlo tesko zanijeti. Napokon sam se odlucila da krenemo. Ali komplikacije nikada ne dolaze same tako da sam u zadnja 2 tjedna dopbila napad zucnih kamenaca od kojih sam dusu izbljuvala. 

I danas s uzasnim strahom odlazim gore, moje zlato je sve obavilo preije mene i dao uzorak za nalaz spermiograma, i tako cekamo da nas prozovu.
U onoj maloj kabini srce mi je tuklo 1000x u sekundi. Sjednemo, porazgovaramo s doktoricom i ona meni kaze odite se skinuti.Zena prvo krene na pregled ultrazvukom, kad pocne njen smjeh, zatim sestre i u jednom trenu skuzim da i moj dragi ima osmjeh od uha do uha - jer oni gledaju nasu bebu strau 7 tjedana!!! 

Ja vam jos od panike, straha, srece i euforije nisam normalna, samo vam zelim reci, da mislim na vas i da ste samnom, tj. s nas dvoje i da ce uskoro i u vama kucati jos jedno srce.

Volim vas i hvala vam na informacijama... Vasa Tetka!

----------


## bugaboo

Tetka cestitam! Zelim ti urednu trudnocu :Zaljubljen: 

Da smo barem svi te srece...

----------


## linalena

Čestitam Tetka, prekrasna priča, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za dalje

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

oooooooooooo tetkaaaa čestitam....  :Smile:

----------


## crvenkapica77

tetka  cestitam  !!!!
iva-mia  kako ide pikanje  ?

----------


## Sonječka

Ah šta da kažem. Prekrasno. Tetka neka ti je mirna i vesela trudnoća.  :Smile:

----------


## Sonječka

> Sonječka kako si ti....koliko se sjećam ti si se počela bockati dan poslije mene...kada si na folikometriji....ja u srijedu!?!?


Iva Mia 2009 evo i ja idem opet u srijedu (sutra). Možda se vidimo!?!?

----------


## FionaM

Drage moje, evo samo da vam javim da mi beta danas (11dnt3d) iznosi *184*.
Ja presretna iako jos uvijek ne mogu vjerovati...u cetvrtak ponavljam betu, nadam se da ce se pravilno duplati.
Pusa svimaaaaaaaaaaaa

----------


## Pinky

jeeeeeeeeeeeee fiona!!!!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  idem te odmah na listu trudnica staviti  :Grin: 
bravo tetka!!!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## linalena

FionaM čestitam  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

Pitanje za cure koje su danas bile gore: da li je bio dr B??? 
Meni jučer transfer radila doktorica, baš mi žao što nije bio doktor, da li ima kakvo pravilo kada je tko od njih????

----------


## bugaboo

FionaM cestitam :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

Ja bila danas na folikulometriji i bila samo dr. T. Ne znam jel kasnije dosao i dr. B.

----------


## kerolajn5

> Hmm nestao mi post - Eto me natrag, dakle nije baš dobro ali nije valjda ni loše: transfer 3  komada  4-staničnih embrija, nemaju preveliku šansu ali ipak možda se probude 
> 
> Danas su gore bile 2 pozitivne bete ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~
> jedno 5 punkcija, nekoliko AIH i 3 transfera, sretno svima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


 želim ti puno sreće i pozitive i da pod bor stigne najljepši poklon  :Wink:

----------


## kerolajn5

FIONA  čestitam ti ,,stvarno divna vijest  :Smile:  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za pravilno duplanje !!!

----------


## simona

> Drage moje, evo samo da vam javim da mi beta danas (11dnt3d) iznosi *184*.
> Ja presretna iako jos uvijek ne mogu vjerovati...u cetvrtak ponavljam betu, nadam se da ce se pravilno duplati.
> Pusa svimaaaaaaaaaaaa


čestitam fiona  :Klap:

----------


## kiara79

fiona i tetka :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  čestitke...

linalena dr.B.danas nije radio.. :Smile: 
sivka kaj ima kod tebe,gdje si.. :Smile:

----------


## FionaM

Drage moje, hvala puno...ovo je predivno i jos uvijek ne mogu vjerovati...
ljubim vas... :Zaljubljen:

----------


## sany 7

Fiona čestitke

----------


## kiara79

> Drage moje, hvala puno...ovo je predivno i jos uvijek ne mogu vjerovati...
> ljubim vas...


vjeruj draga moja..uživaj u trudnoći,došlo je tvoje vrijeme.. :Wink: 
sada živi svoj san...
sretno.. :Heart:

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

FionaM čestitaaaaam...supeeeeeeeeeer

Sonječka eto mene ujutro...sorry što se nisam prije javila...nadam se da ćemo se skužiti ujutro  :Smile:

----------


## linalena

bugaboo , kak rastu jajca??? Nadam se da si vredna , da ih fino griješ i s vremena na vrijeme malo okreneš


kerolajn5  , kako pikanje??? Jel se sama pikaš ili i ti imaš pikačua??? Hvala na lijepoj želji

Kiara jesi se iskopala iz snijega????

Ivamia i Sonječka za hmm brze folikulometrije i da popijete kavicu, čaj, rakijicu poslije, i dajte javite jel drB gore???

Pokušavam pokapčat kada on radi a kada dr T, vjerojatnije bi jednostavnije bilo nazvati i pitati, ali tak i tak imam vremena na pretek!!!!

I malo podsjećanja: ja na stolu na transferu a doktorica i biologica nekaj raspravljaju o godinama, smiju se , hmm dajte stavite to u mene i rađe mi objasnite šanse, nisam baš dobila bogzna kakav odgovor. I znate kaj me još doktorica pitala: koliko imate godina? ja 38, a ona mene kaj niste prije imali muža, nuff kaj sam tak ružna da nisam mogla imati prije muža, jebača ili kaj već

----------


## kerolajn5

pikanje ide od ponedjeljka i sama sam svoj majstor  :Smile:  ko to može bolje nježnije i osjećajnije odradit nego ja sama :Smile:  heheheehe  kako tvoji dani prolaze ? jel si na bolovanju ? ja evo idem spakirat kofer za zg sutra ću popodne kreniti pa ujutro u petak folikulometrija ..pa ostajem do kraja u zg

----------


## linalena

Bila sam na bolovanju od punkcije do zaključno danas, sutra idem raditi, radim u školi pa da završim polugodište kako tako. Predajem matematiku pa nemremo naći zamjenu a imam i maturante s hrpom jedinica pa da im dam šansu da poprave

Vidim da si ti imala u 6 mjesecu 1.stimulirani i onda 2 prirodnjaka, jeli si imala kaj zamrznuto od ovog prvog i kaj su ti rekli za ovu betu 1, da li se to broji kao biokemijska?

----------


## kerolajn5

nije mi nitko ništa rekao kad sam im javila prvu betu odma su mi rekli kako ništa od t al nek ponovim za 2 dana ..  dobila samo 3 js ta koda ništa za zamrzavanje .. nadam se da će ih ovaj put biti više

----------


## sivka

..evo tu sam-smo.. prvo velike čestitke svima curkama koje su postigle čudo.. svima koje za sve kaj trebate da ne nabrajam i nekog ne izostavim... pratim vas stalno i čitam ali ne mogu dugo sjedeti za kom.. buša mi ne dozvoljava :Laughing: .. dosta šale, danas sam malo bolje i da se javim, nakon traume poslije bolnice stalno neki vrag bocka..uglavnom da vas ne umaram jakooo loše podnosim T! Čekam taj 13.12. da konačno idem do svoje dr. gin. i da vidimo dali je sve ok i dal kuca  :Heart: , jooj kad se sjetim odmah mi se ruke tresu šta će biti.. nemam mučnine, imam grčeve ono kao pms ponekad jače, a ponekad manje.. NE MOGU spavati......luda sam i ko zombi umorna ko pas a spavati nikako..danas čekam nalaz od UK koje sam sreće da se beštije od e.coli i nisam riješila...eto od mene velka vam :Kiss:

----------


## bugaboo

> bugaboo , kak rastu jajca??? Nadam se da si vredna , da ih fino griješ i s vremena na vrijeme malo okreneš


Moja jajca malo strajkaju, nis se nije vidjelo, a bio 8 DC. Idem u petak pa se nadam da ce se do onda nesto pomaknuti.

Uzivaj zadnji dan bolovanja i ne daj da te klinci u skoli zivciraju :Love:

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

> bugaboo , kak rastu jajca??? Nadam se da si vredna , da ih fino griješ i s vremena na vrijeme malo okreneš
> 
> 
> kerolajn5 , kako pikanje??? Jel se sama pikaš ili i ti imaš pikačua??? Hvala na lijepoj želji
> 
> Kiara jesi se iskopala iz snijega????
> 
> Ivamia i Sonječka za hmm brze folikulometrije i da popijete kavicu, čaj, rakijicu poslije, i dajte javite jel drB gore???
> 
> ...


 
Dr. B je gore...kod mene sve 5 ...jajca rastu .... i ima ih dostaaaa....baš sam sretna  :Smile:

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

> ..evo tu sam-smo.. prvo velike čestitke svima curkama koje su postigle čudo.. svima koje za sve kaj trebate da ne nabrajam i nekog ne izostavim... pratim vas stalno i čitam ali ne mogu dugo sjedeti za kom.. buša mi ne dozvoljava.. dosta šale, danas sam malo bolje i da se javim, nakon traume poslije bolnice stalno neki vrag bocka..uglavnom da vas ne umaram jakooo loše podnosim T! Čekam taj 13.12. da konačno idem do svoje dr. gin. i da vidimo dali je sve ok i dal kuca , jooj kad se sjetim odmah mi se ruke tresu šta će biti.. nemam mučnine, imam grčeve ono kao pms ponekad jače, a ponekad manje.. NE MOGU spavati......luda sam i ko zombi umorna ko pas a spavati nikako..danas čekam nalaz od UK koje sam sreće da se beštije od e.coli i nisam riješila...eto od mene velka vam


Sivka drž se...bemti e.coli...brusnice, samo brusnice....pusu ti šaljem

----------


## sany 7

Još jednom čestitke svim pozitivnim betama.
Ja danas bila na folikulometriji, ima ih negdje oko 12 komada, što je super jer ih je prošli put bilo samo 4.
Sad ih još malo moram maziti i paziti pa kontrola opet u petak. Mislim da će punkcija onda u Pon. nadam se.
Danas sam se načekala. Taman još jedna isred mene,a oni na sastanak do 9. i onda uzeli dvije punkcije, jedna se ugurala preko reda itd. Al dobro tako je to.

----------


## linalena

uff Sany žao mi je što si tako dugo morala čekati, ja najčešće dođem u pol 8 i budem među zadnjima i još nijednom mi nije dok pobjegao

Meni je jako žao što mi na transferu nije bio drB, svejedno sam već u njega stekla povjerenje i mislim da bi im on bolje objasnio mogućnosti, za moja 3 4stanična embrija 5-dan. 
Da li je uobičajeno da se ono mijenjaju ili postoji nekakvo radno vrijeme

----------


## sany 7

Meni ti se dva put desilo da je bila ona. Jednom mi je radila punkciju. Mislim da ti nemaju raspored na koga naletiš.

----------


## linalena

kakva je na punkciji????

Kaj se kod tebe dešava?? jesi već bila u postupku????

----------


## kiara79

sivka draga...baš mi je drago da si dobro..mazi bušu i čekamo :Heart: 
kako to da već niste išli na UZV vidjeti srćeko?

linalena moja...puno,puno ti šaljem~~~~~ za tvoje mrvice...
dr.B i T rade u principu zajedno,kao tim i to ti nema veze kome dođeš na punkciju ili transfer,kak ti se potrefi.. :Smile: 

IvaMia,kerolajn,sany,sonjecka,palcica,svima želim puno sreće i da bude BINGO.. :Heart:

----------


## kiara79

Bugaboo i naravno za tebe i lijepa jaja...da iduće godine imaš svoju bebušku.. :Yes:

----------


## linalena

TRUDNICE 	 sivka
		 FionaM 7.12 11dnt ß=184
		 Simona  :Heart:  :Heart: 
		 Tetka  (iznenađenje na UZVu)

BETE   17.12 linalena, pinki

U POSTUPKU	sany 7 (menopur)
                        IvaMia 2009
			Bugaboo
			Kerolajn5 (gonali)
			Sonječka	


ČEKALICE  Kiara79
		Mary26
		Palcicazg
		Cannisa

Probala sam nas malo prebrojiti i poredati slično kao i na odbrojavanju, ako sam nešto fulala, skopirajte i popravite. Mislila sam da ovakav popis vučemo jednom na dan kako bi znale ko je gdje??? Kaj mislite???

----------


## sany 7

Ja sam ti imala laproskopiju, cista na jajniku prije tri god, a on mislim da je ovo što i tvoj ima.
1 postupak bio u 07/10gonali  ništa, išla na jedan prirodni nije bilo jajne stanice i sad druga sreća.

----------


## sany 7

Nije loša ideja, da gledamo kako se smanjuje.


Moja svekrva je zvala nova tv na tarot, i teta joj je rekla da će biti ove godine,a li ne prirodnim putem. Ja se toga držim, ako ne bude jao se njoj.

----------


## TeddyBearz

> kakva je na punkciji????


Linalena, ti jako voliš upitnike.  :Grin: 

Dr T. je super i na punkciji i na transferu.  :Smile:

----------


## linalena

kada sam jako znatiželjna, da mi bar djeca budu takva, to je jedan od znakova inteligencije

Teddybearz a kaj ima kod tebe???? (ups) kaj ima kod tebe?

----------


## kerolajn5

sany i mia napredujete ko prave to je super ,,,,bugaboo držim fige da ti buknu folikuli do petka  :Smile:  linalena kak se ti osjećaš?

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

> Još jednom čestitke svim pozitivnim betama.
> Ja danas bila na folikulometriji, ima ih negdje oko 12 komada, što je super jer ih je prošli put bilo samo 4.
> Sad ih još malo moram maziti i paziti pa kontrola opet u petak. Mislim da će punkcija onda u Pon. nadam se.
> Danas sam se načekala. Taman još jedna isred mene,a oni na sastanak do 9. i onda uzeli dvije punkcije, jedna se ugurala preko reda itd. Al dobro tako je to.


Sany 7 onda si ti bila nakon mene ...aha ... vidimo se u petak  :Smile:

----------


## linalena

napuhnuta malo, počela sam se ponašati onak hormonalno mislim, malo mi se plače pa sam ljuta, al nisu ti još simptomi, sve su to utrići
ja simptome očekujem tek negdje iza nove godine

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

[QUOTE=linalena;1763802]napuhnuta malo, počela sam se ponašati onak hormonalno mislim, malo mi se plače pa sam ljuta, al nisu ti još simptomi, sve su to utrići
ja simptome očekujem tek negdje iza nove godine[/QUOTE

Meni se od utrića samo spavalo...valjda je od njih....a sad sam napuhana...imam osjecaj da ću eksplodirati...buš vidila booooooom

----------


## TeddyBearz

> kada sam jako znatiželjna, da mi bar djeca budu takva, to je jedan od znakova inteligencije
> 
> Teddybearz a kaj ima kod tebe???? (ups) kaj ima kod tebe?


Kod mene ništa, ja sam na čekanju.  :Smile:  Ali pratim topic, uvijek se nađe korisnih informacija.  :Klap:

----------


## sany 7

Vidimo se. Rakao mi doktor ista situacija kao kod one prije.

----------


## bugaboo

Meni je cesce u svim postupcima bila prisutna dr. T nego dr. B i ja sam zadovoljna, tko te potrefi taj dan tako ce biti, nema biranja, a znaju biti i oboje istovremeno pa se međusobno konzultiraju.

Vidim da ce nas sutra puno biti gore, cini mi se da je uvijek najveca guzva petkom i ponedjeljkom zbog vikenda.

----------


## kiara79

> Linalena, ti jako voliš upitnike. 
> 
> Dr T. je super i na punkciji i na transferu.


potpisujem.dr.T je izvrsna na punkciji,nisam osjetila baš NIŠTA....mislim do transfera nismo došli(ali hoćemo) :Yes: 
linalena lista ti je super,samo tako,samo mislim da će je netko morati ubrzo preuzeti,jer ti si trudna... :Cool: 

cure u postupcima,sretno...

----------


## linalena

Hvala Kiara, da jesam 
idem danas raditi a sada kada vidim vani ovaj vjetar joj, još radim u centru i nemrem autom

----------


## bugaboo

U ponedjeljak se vade moja jajca iz frizidera, juhu!

----------


## linalena

hej Bugaboo, da se lijpo polagano odmrznu
koja je vaša dijagnoza?

----------


## bugaboo

MM oligoasthenozoospermia, ja hiperprolaktinemija i mozda blagi PCO (hormoni uredni, to samo na temelju UZV-a). Vec 2,5 god pokusavamo i corak.

----------


## linalena

da li kada ideš u postupak s odmrznutim js iskoriste i onu prirodnu taj mjesec??? hmm ak sam se dobro izrazila

----------


## bugaboo

Ne iskoriste prirodnu (nis ne punktiraju), samo odmrznute...

----------


## bugaboo

...ali tebi to ionako nece trebati jer si trudna :Love:

----------


## sany 7

Punkcija u ponedeljak. Moram se dobor nadrogirati

----------


## bugaboo

Samo ti drmni par tabletica i bit ce sve ok. Jel imas puno folikula?

----------


## sany 7

Predzadnji put je rekao oko 10, danas nije ništa  reko. Preživit ću.

----------


## jo1974

pozz rodice sa sv.duha imam par pitanja dali ko novi pacijent za ivf mi priznaju stare nalaze koje imam sa vv,dali uzimaju cure koji imaju malo više kila nego inače,meni dr.l preporučio dr.baumana pa me zanima koliko se čeka na prvi razgovor i kako uzimaju za postupak dali oni koji imaju malo više godina imaju prednost,inače sam na sv.duhu čuvala trudnoču i tamo se porodila nažalost beba nas je napustila imam samo pozitivna iskustva s tom bolnicom,ali eto želim čuti i kako stoji odjel za ivf,hvala

----------


## kiara79

jo draga,dobro nam došla ovdje...nalaze ti priznaju sa VV,možda ćete trebati napraviti njihov spermio,mi nismo trebali...
na prvi razgovor ti se čeka po novom oko mjesec dana,približno,ako imaš sve nalaze u postupak ideš odmah(prirodnjak)ili kad ti dođu lijekovi,opet po novom se lijekovi čekaju oko 2-3 mjeseca,ali mislim da ti je tako sad svugdje...mislim da to nije predugo...
jesi već bila u postupku,koliko imaš godina,koju imate dijagnozu...
uhhhh,sad sam ko baba sve bih htjela znati... :Grin:

----------


## jo1974

kiara ja sam 74 god. kao  u mom potpisu bila sam več u 2 postupka stimulirana kod dr.l ,prošli mjesec sam bila u postupku koji je završio sa biokemijskom trudnočom ,pošto nema više para  da nastavim kod dr.l privatno moram tražiti drugu kliniku jer vv sada spada u drugi plan,od dijagnoze usporeni plivači a ja nemam jednog jajovoda zbog van materične trudnoče,inače nisi mi odgovorila kao se ponašaju prema debelim  :Smile:  ja sam malo više od debela imam oko 95kg.za sada, koji planiram ih malo stesati do sljedečeg postupka,ostalo sve u redu,početkom sljedečeg mjeseca planiram iči napraviti nalaze na trombofiliju pa kad  dobijem taj nalaz onda planiram nazvati i naručiti se na sv duhu za prve konzultacije

----------


## kiara79

he,he imam i ja viška kila...svaki doc,bez obzira na njegovu užu specijalizaciju će ti reć-skidaj kile,pa tako i oni...
nitko te neće zbog toga potjerati,samo će te svako malo podsjetiti...
ja sam ti gore jaaako zadovoljna,a inače sam picajzla što se tiče zdravstvenog osoblja,tražim dlaku u jajetu(i sama sam zdrav.djelatnik)...pa valjda zato..al stvarno su fer i korektni..

----------


## kiara79

super ti je to da napraviš pretrage na trombofiliju,ali ja bih ti preporučila da ako misliš krenuti na SD na se naručiš već sada,jer se malo duže čeka na red,a i nalazi ti nisu baš brzo gotovi...ako se naručiš sada,doći ćeš na red vjerojatno početkom veljače,jer do 10.01.ne rade...
dogovori konzultacije,a nalaze na trombofiliju uvijek možeš odnijeti gore...
onda ćeš još 2 mj.čekati lijekove,pa nećeš u postupak prije ljeta(pa će onda godišnji)....

----------


## jo1974

hvala kiara  :Smile:

----------


## linalena

eto da se malo javnem, sutra je valjda 5dnt ak je kaj prispojilo se prispojilo, sada čekati

pitanje: jel moram vaditi gore betu ili se može gdje god, ono negdje privatno

----------


## kiara79

linalena,betu vadiš gdje god želiš.. :Smile:

----------


## Sonječka

Bok cure. 
Ja sam vam malo bila odsutna ovih dana jer sam imala frku na poslu (svi se digli na noge jer idem na bolovanje. Samo nas je dvoje i radimo specifićan posao tako da se zamjena dugo obučava)
Bila sam gore na SD i u srijedu i u petak i bile su baš velike gužve. Bila sam gore i danas. Jadan naš dr B. Bio iz dežurstva. Vidjelo se da je jako umoran. Svaka njemu čast koliko on puno radi. 
Na punkciju idem u ponedjeljak i to u opću anesteziju jer imam jaaaaaaaako puuuuuno folikula. Zaboravila sam ga pitati jel trebam ponijeti sa sobom i uterogestsne. Ništa mi nije rekao?!? Ima li tko kakvu ideju što da radim???
Pozz svima.

----------


## linalena

ponesi ponesi, ja dala sestri kutijicu, i ona mi lijepo vratila s 2 utrića manje

Bravo za anesteziju, da te ne muče - jer treba kakve priprema u vidu pretraga za anesteziju????

----------


## Sonječka

> ponesi ponesi, ja dala sestri kutijicu, i ona mi lijepo vratila s 2 utrića manje
> 
> Bravo za anesteziju, da te ne muče - jer treba kakve priprema u vidu pretraga za anesteziju????


Pitala sam za pripremu rekao da ne moram raditi nikakve pretrage, a i ja sam zdrava ko dren i nisam na ništa alergična. 
E, a šta sada da radim jer nemam doma niti jednog uterogestana. Jel se mogu kupiti bez recepta??? A one priče o andolu ili aspirinu 100. Jel se i to uzima nakon punkcije???

----------


## kerolajn5

evo i mene ..i ja bila jučer na folikulo. moram doći opet u pon ,,punkcija najvjerovatnije u srijedu dr me sam pitao dal želim pod anesteziju ,,tako da će biti lakše ,,stalno me bole jajnici ,čak ni pregled nije baš bio ugodan

----------


## linalena

joj blago vama, mene nije pito za anesteziju a rado bi drogu

Utrogestani se mogu kupiti bez recepta, koštaju oko 40kn i ima ih u apoteci kod bolnice, dexamethazon tamo košta oko 5 kn. 

Mene joj kako pika jajnik lijevi, imam neodoljivu potrebu da se gegam i da se ponašam ko prava trudnice, da pazim kako sjednem, da ustajem onak pažljivo i tak, eeeeeeeeeeee, sise i dalje bole, umor i dalje velik i tak, svakaj/nikaj

večeraju mi se žganci s masnim crvenim kiselim vrhnjem, mmmmm

----------


## kerolajn5

ma ti si prava trudnica i tako se i ponašaj  :Smile:  još malo do tvoje bete   ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## linalena

Kerolajn a koliko ima jajca???? Jel ti ovaj put kaj drukčije nego u prethodnim postupcima????

----------


## kerolajn5

nije mi rekao samo kaže da još trebaju rasti ... na papiru mi piše e7-8mm   d12mm 2-3   nije valda da ih ima samo 2,3 ????

----------


## kerolajn5

ovaj put me više bole jajnici ,prvi puta me nisu uopće boljeli do poslje punkcije ..sad ih stalno osjetim

----------


## linalena

ma to oni tak naškrabaju da se nemreš pouzdati u to, sigurno će ih biti puno kada ti je rekao za anesteziju, a meni za 19 komada nije, ko zna koliko sam ja imala folikula???

----------


## kerolajn5

nije mi jasno kak to.. ?? jel u svakom folikulu 1 js nijedna  ili ih može biti više??

----------


## sany 7

iva mia dali se vidimo u ponedeljak?

----------


## TeddyBearz

> joj blago vama, mene nije pito za anesteziju *a rado bi drogu*


 :Laughing: 

Nisu ni mene pitali za anesteziju, pa sam se doma nadrogirala.  :Laughing:  I mislila sam kako me uopće nije primilo... dok me dr. T. nije pitala da li sam urokana. Doslovno.  :Shock:   :Laughing:

----------


## sany 7

Neće te vjerovati šta mi se danas desilo. Sjedim ja za kompjuterom i igran se, čekam 22:00 da si dam inekciju. Reko idem ja to pripremiti tako da si točno u deset dam. Uzmem ja kutiju otvorim je, i dok je otvaram vidim da je zaštitna folija skinuta, I šta mislite šta sam ugledala? Da tako je - praznu štopericu. Panika. Budim MM idemo do dežurne ljekarne u Zaprešić, oni nemaju ni ovitrelle ni bevat.... Teta bila dobra pa zvala okolo i imali na trgu,  i ja i moj dragi marš na trg. Plati ja štopericu 300,00 i dade si je sebi u 23:00. Naravno bilo je suza.

----------


## sany 7

Ja sam se sva tresla, ****te propademi postupak. Oprostite na izrazu, u živo je bilo još gore. Idem sad spavat ukoliko će to biti moguće, jer sam ljuta....

----------


## GIZMOS

Sany7, mislim da se ne trebaš brinuti, neće ti zbog toga propasti postupak, samo naglasi doktoru da si je dala u 23:00. Na Sv.Duhu je nedavno bilo sličnih iskustva pa bi bilo dobro da si injekcije provjerite čim vam ih predaju u ruke, jer ovo je prestrašno...eto, sreča u nesreči je da je bilo otvorenih ljekarni i da sis eipak uspjela snaće. da se to desilo meni u Poreču, e to bi već bio propali slučaj, jer mislima da nama ljekarne nemaju takva dežurstva...(jedva da i nedeljom netko dežura i to neko skračeno radno vrijeme). Ne mogu ni zamisliti kako si se osječala jučer!  :Evil or Very Mad:  A nije mi jasno tko to zapravo konstantno vrača praznu ambalažu umjesto da je baci u smeće!

----------


## GIZMOS

Btw. ja sam isto imala nezgodnu situaciju sa ljekovima (ali ne u tom smislu). Ja sam si decapeptyle davala ujutro u 7 h, a menopure navečer u 21:00 h jer mi se činilo da mi je za rano jutro malo previše svega (onako natašte). Ne znam kako smo uopče došli do te teme sa sestrama (bap na dan kad bi trebala biti štoperica), ali kad su one to čule digle su takvu paniku da sam mislila da je sve gotovo (nešto u stilu pa tko je tebi rekao da se ljekovi daju odvojeno, pa zašto, pa kako, pa što ćemo sada????) Ja u šoku!!! Kad sam sve ispričala doktoru samo je slegnuo ramenima i rekao pa kakve to veze ima. Produžio mi je jedan dan decapeptyle, pomaknuo štopericu na sljedeći dan i to je to, sve bilo za pet!

----------


## sany 7

Havla. nadam se da neće biti problema. Nisam znala da nas cenzuriraju, Kao na tv

----------


## Sonječka

Sany 7 i ja sam jučer krenula sa štopericom u 22. Znači zajedno smo na punkciji u ponedjeljak ujutro? Ovo što ti se desilo je koma. Nemrem vjerovat, ali to se već dešavalo gore na SD. Daj kad dođeš u ponedjeljak odmah im reci što ti se desilo i pokaži im račun. Moraju znati za taj propust da se u buduće nebi to nekom desilo tko živi daleko od Zagreba. Ništa se ne sekiraj, to što si si aplicirala štopericu u 23 sata ništa ne mjenja. Znajuć za propust takve vrste, kada sam došla doma sa ljekovima odmah sam ih sve izvadila iz kutije i gledala jel sve uredu s ljekovima. Da se to meni desilo ja bi dobila živčani slom i mislila bi da mi je to netko namjerno napravio jer sam takva osoba, sve primam previše osobno. 
sany 7 da li i ti ideš u ponedjeljak u anesteziju?

----------


## bugaboo

Cure zelim vam sutra bezbolnu punkciju sa puno kvalitetnih JS~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## bugaboo

TRUDNICE 
Sivka
FionaM 7.12 11dnt ß=184, 13dnt ß=522
Simona  :Heart:  :Heart: 
Tetka (iznenađenje na UZVu)

ČEKALICE BETE 
Linalena 17.12. 
Pinki 17.12.

U POSTUPKU
Sany 7 (menopur) 13.12. punkcija
Sonječka 13.12. punkcija
Kerolajn5 (gonali) 15.12. punkcija
IvaMia 2009
Bugaboo

ČEKALICE 
Kiara79
Mary26
Palcicazg
Cannisa
TeddyBearz

----------


## linalena

Kaj samo ja i Pinki čekamo betu,a i Pinki di si??????~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za tvoje blastice da već lijepo rastu

----------


## sany 7

Ne idem u anesteziju, ja ću se  morati dobro nadrogirati.

----------


## linalena

Ja popila 1 normabel i 1 voltaren forte oko sat prije punkcije i  hmm nije baš pomoglo, ma već se zapravo toga ne sjećam

izgleda da mi počeo PMS, jede mi se sve živo

----------


## bugaboo

Jutros bilo 15 punkcija, ovo ce biti bozicni boom!

----------


## linalena

15, joj super i svaka čast doktorima, biologici, parovima

a malim mrvama u tanjurićama neka svLucija obasja put ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## kerolajn5

evo mene .. imam svega 2-3 folikula na lijevom,, desni j. nije dr mogla naći .. eto i ovaj put sam loše odreagirala na lijekove, još danas 2 gonala pa sutra štoperica  ..  u četvrtak punkcija . bzvz  :Undecided:

----------


## bugaboo

Skuzila sam da dr ne voli ovaj novi UZV aparat, izgleda da je nepraktican, pa ti mozda nije dobro vidjela folikulice...

----------


## kerolajn5

znači i ti si bila jutros gore ?  :Smile:  jesi imala punkciju ?

----------


## Kadauna

Cure, šuška se da odlazi dr. B. jeste i vi koje se gore liječite čule za to?

----------


## bugaboo

> znači i ti si bila jutros gore ?  jesi imala punkciju ?


Ne samo UZV, MM je cuo dr da ima 15 punkcija i stvarno bilo je vise zena za punkciju nego za UZV...

----------


## bugaboo

Ovo mi je prvi glas da dr. B odlazi :Sad:

----------


## kerolajn5

neće valda  :Undecided:  meni isto prvi glas

----------


## sany 7

bilo nas je osam punkicija. ja dobio tri js. vjerojatno u četvrtak transfer.

----------


## kerolajn5

samo 3 komada..jel bila bolna punkcija?

----------


## sany 7

samo tri , ostali ćorak. i je i nije. Neugodna bol

----------


## kerolajn5

koliko je bilo folikula? ajde držim fige da se sve tri oplode i makar jedna da se čvrsto primi  :Smile:  sretno

----------


## lberc

Evo i ja se sa VV,prebacila na Sveti Duh,naručena sam 10.01.
Nadam se da neću morat skupljat sve nalaze na novo,valjda priznaju stare.
Jedva čekam prvi mjesec.

----------


## arnea76

Iberc, mogu li zamoliti da mi napišeš broj na koji si se naručila za konzultacije ?
Hvala !

----------


## sany 7

3712109 zovi poslije 12:00

Kerolahn, mislim da oko sedam-Sutra zovem pa ćemo vidit
KOji ono broj zovem  i kad je najbolje

----------


## linalena

TRUDNICE 
Sivka
FionaM 7.12 11dnt ß=184, 13dnt ß=522
Simona  :Heart:  :Heart: 
Tetka (iznenađenje na UZVu)

ČEKALICE BETE 
Linalena 17.12. 
Pinki 17.12.

U POSTUPKU
Sany 7  16.12. transfer
Sonječka 13.12. punkcija
Kerolajn5 16.12. punkcija
IvaMia 2009
Bugaboo

ČEKALICE 
Kiara79
Mary26
Palcicazg
Cannisa
TeddyBearzlberc

----------


## linalena

Čekalice punkcije, transfera ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~, držte se

Ajd meni lijenoj ponovite od kada su ono na godišnjem?

----------


## kerolajn5

> 3712109 zovi poslije 12:00
> 
> Kerolahn, mislim da oko sedam-Sutra zovem pa ćemo vidit
> KOji ono broj zovem  i kad je najbolje


3712 274 ili 3712 109

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

Evo i mene curke....19 kom j.s ... danas punktirano....prava sam koka  :Smile:

----------


## linalena

bravi Mia, ko i ja, al tvoja su jajca od mlađe koke pa puno puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da se bolje dijele

kada ti je najavljen transfer

----------


## TeddyBearz

> Evo i mene curke....19 kom j.s ... danas punktirano....prava sam koka


 :Shock:  Sa anestezijom ili bez?

----------


## kiara79

dr.B.odlazi..prvi put čujem za to...ja se samo nadam da to nije točna info...
curke koje ste gore mogle bi malo priupitati sutra,prekosutra..

----------


## Kadauna

> Evo i mene curke....19 kom j.s ... danas punktirano....prava sam koka


ja se uistinu nadam da j.s. gore na S. Duhu *uspješno* zamrzavaju jer bi bila prava šteta iskoristiti samo tri od tvojih 19 j.s. ........ sretno Iva Mia 2009 za ovaj postupak............ 

To da dr. B. odlazi sam čula usput, možda je samo trač ali zato i jesam pitala ovdje, možda cure u postupcima nešto znaju.............................

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

I ja se nadam da ih uspješno zamrzavaju....ma uopće ne sumnjam u njih...jer stvarno su odličan tim

Opća, opća je bila jer ne bih mogla ja to izdržati....uglavnom baš sam se fino naspavala....ja sam se odlučila oploditi 2 j.s iz tog razloga što sam mlada(relativno) nadam se da ću do kraja tjedna dobiti podstanare na 40 tjedana....

----------


## linalena

jA  nisam dobila ni ponudu za anesteziju, znaju oni da mi malo starije koke škrgučemo zubima 

Otišla sam sa VV zbog najave odlaska drL pa neću valjda i tu???? Il to ja možda nosim sa sobom nesreću????

IvaMia javi kaj ti rekla biologica???? I naravno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za tulum u labosu

----------


## kiara79

linalena i mene muči sad ovo,stvarno će mi biti koma ako dr.B.ode...
i stvarno nemam ideje gdje ću onda...

----------


## linalena

Nadam se da je to patka, guska, puran.....

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

Moje su se dvije mrve oplodile....baš sam sretnaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

----------


## kerolajn5

bravisimoooo!! kad imaš transfer ?

----------


## kerolajn5

linalena još sitno do tvoje beturine ..kad ideš vadit krv?

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

U subotu dobivam podstanare....  :Smile: ))

----------


## linalena

ovak ak mi je transfer bio  u ponedjeljak beti bi trebala vaditi 12dnt, dakle u subotu al ja ću vaditi u petak ujutro, negdje privatno, neda mi se ujutro gore na SD

Da li netko zna neki privat lab u centru osim brayera????

----------


## Kadauna

imaš polikliniku Sunce na Jaruni ili Trnju................... rezultat za 1-2 sata

----------


## kiara79

> imaš polikliniku Sunce na Jaruni ili Trnju................... rezultat za 1-2 sata


baš sam to i ja htjela napisati...a imaš i jedan privatni lab na Bukovčevom trgu...

IvaMia bravo za mrvice...

----------


## Misty

Hej, curke...evo još jedne nove....sa istim problemima! 

Idem idući mjesec kod dr. Turudić na postupak u prirodnom ciklusu ICSI i iako sam imala hrpu pitanja dok sam bila kod nje, neka sam ipak zaboravila!!! Zato trebam Vašu pomoć!

Rekla mi je da da dođem 7. dan mensturacije na folikulometriju, pa će mi onda reći kad opet, nakon dan-dva! Folikulometriju će mi ponavljati nekoliko dana? Ako je tako, onda bih trebala i ostati u Zagrebu? !

Toliko sam čitala i proučavala i istraživala, ali sad nakon više od dvije godine NAPOKON se nešto događa i jako sam uplašena i ne znam šta dalje?!

----------


## sany 7

JA imam transfer u četvrtak, kako ti u subotu?

2 komada

----------


## linalena

Meni se čini da kada valjda imamo više stanica idu na blastice koje su razvijene 5.dan

----------


## Kadauna

kako misliš *Linalena* više stanica da se ide na blastice? VIše od čega? Koliko da bi se išlo na blastice?

Iva Mia 2009, jesu ti rekla kad si zvala danas koliko su ti j.s. uspjeli zamrznuti?

Jel se itko uspio informirati o odlasku mogućem dr. B.?

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

nemam ti pojma koliko su mi zamrznuli...pitati ću na dan ET-a...ja uopće ne kužim zašto neki imaju transfer imaju nakon 3,4 ili 5 dana...ako netko zna nešto o tome neka me slobodno informira...bila bih jako zahvalna !?!?

----------


## linalena

Meni su stavili na oplodnju sve 3 stanice, ostalih 9 zamrznuli, a 7 je bilo nezrelo (valjda)
Ti si Iva rekla da si im zbog godina rekla da oplode 2, pa možda onda rade raniji transfer

Nemam pojma, no vidite u potpisu, meni na nakraju peti dan vratili 4stanične embrije, isto su mi mogli i vratiti 3. dan ili ništa ne vraćat kada su rekli da su šanse jako male. Vjerujem da bi imali i koju blasticu da je moguće oploditi sve , ovako ..... čekamo

Ne znam, nekako sam ih pohvatala da će me gurati na blastice kada imamo puno stanica i još dosta zamrznutih

----------


## Kadauna

Ne znam, ne znam baš Linalena, nema mi ti smisla da na tri idu na blastice a na dvije idu na transfer 3. dan................ mene ovo iskreno zbunjuje :Confused:

----------


## linalena

Pa ne znam, ja imala transfer 5. dan . Za stanice su odmah drugi dan nakon punkcije  kada sam zvala bile OK i rekli mi da se super dijele vidimo se peti dan a imate i zamrznutih... ma nisu mi izričito rekli da mi idu na blastice, to sam ja pretpostavila, ali zašto su onda meni čekali 5. dan umjesto da su mi sve vratili 3.dan kada bi im i šanse bila valjda veće

----------


## kerolajn5

u 22 štoperica !!!

----------


## kerolajn5

gdje je sonječka ? i ona je imala punkciju mislim u pon.

----------


## bugaboo

> u 22 štoperica !!!


Sretno na punkciji u cetvrtak!

----------


## kerolajn5

fala bugaboo  :Smile:  kad ćeš ti  na transfer ?

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

Linalena mislim da ti teorija i nije baš najbolja...no dobro!!!!

Kerolajn 5 za štopericu i još bolja jajca, ajde, ajde...držim palčeve da budeš prava koka u četvrtak  :Smile:

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

Bugaboo jesi ti ovih dana što odradila....kakva je situacija kod tebe????

----------


## bugaboo

Jos nista ne znam pa niti ne javljam, ne brinite obavijestit cu vas...

----------


## kerolajn5

vidjet ćemo u četvrtak valda će biti bar jedna poštena js pošto nemam baš folikula i uvijek neke komplikacije  :Undecided:  poslala sam ti privatnu poruku,jesi ju dobila?

----------


## linalena

> Linalena mislim da ti teorija i nije baš najbolja...no dobro!!!!
>  )


pa ti pitala a ja probala nekaj zaključiti, kada nitko niš ne kaže onda možemo samo nagađati

ili možda kada ti se vraća ovisi o danu, meni bi treći dan bio u subotu pa im se valjda nije dolazilo raditi

----------


## sany 7

Sretno kerolajn5

----------


## kerolajn5

hvala sany i svima !! šta bi bez vas ..neka nam svima ova godina završi sa veeelikim betama >3

----------


## linalena

sretno svima na punkcijama i transferima, hrabro sa injekcijama
 i da imamo puno objava do Božića i kako bi tako velki uspjeh odgovorio bilo kojeg člana tima od odlaska pa kakva kod to bila patka ili ne

----------


## bugaboo

Nista od mog transfera :Sad: . Sada sam cekalica postupka u Mariboru za 3. mjesec 2011., ali cu vas i dalje pratiti :Cool:

----------


## FionaM

*Bugaboo,* žao mi je i želim ti sreću u Mariboru....

----------


## Sonječka

> gdje je sonječka ? i ona je imala punkciju mislim u pon.


Evo me, evo. Bila sam u komi nakon punkcije mislili su me čak u ostaviti u bolnici, ali sam ja to odbila. Baš sam se veselila toj anesteziji kad ono ništa. Nisam ništa osjetila naravno dok se nisam probudila. Kako su me budili tako me je sve više i više bolilo, ni jedna me menga nije tako bolila. Nakon dva sata što sam morala tamo ležati nakon anestezije lagano je popuštalo ali kada smo se vozili u autu mislila sam da mi netko čupa na živo sve dolje. Užas. Čim sam došla doma legla sam i popila neofen i popustilo je. Sada još uvijek osjetim u cijelom trbuhu (od prsnog koša, do male zdjelice) nekakve bolove, kao grčeve u crijevima. 
Ja ne znam jesam li samo ja tako loše sreće ili šta?!
Uglavnom punktirali su 25 folikula i stavili u oplodnju 3 jer sam se dogovarajuć s doktorom i mužem svi zajedno dogovorili da idemo na tri. Jučer sam zvala i rekli su da je sve ok i da u subotu idemo u ET sam da moram nazvati sutra za točan termin. 
Malo sam se stiltala zašto u subotu (5 dana) ali sam onda kopajuć po med. knjigama i došla do zaključka. Curke moje to vam rade 5 dan i idu na blastice zato što su nas pikali više od 15 puta u području rodnice i maternice i mora se čekati da se teren smiri. Zato su nam svima dali kortikosteroide da smire upalu. Eto vam odgovora curke moje. 
Sretno svima i vidimo se u subotu na starom mjestu  :Smile:

----------


## zedra

sonjecka, ja sam imala 2 punkcije u anesteziji, i oba puta sam umirala od bolova nakon buđenja, ono kao da mi je bomba eksplodirala u trbuhu....nisi jedina  :Love: 
~~~~~~za blastice...

----------


## marijakr

Ja sam imala punkciju 18 folikula u Pragu pod anestezijom. Probudila sam se bez bolova, krvi. Ko da sam cijelu noc spavala u krevetu. 
Meni su 5 dan isto vratili zametke pod objašnjenjem da kad ih je puno cekaju da vide koji se najbolje oplode.

----------


## Kadauna

to *Marijakr* ima smisla u Češkoj gdje idu na blastice kad mogu oploditi sve j.s. ali nema u HR kad oplode samo  maks. tri j.s. koliko je zakonom dozvoljeno. 

Meni stvarno i dalje taj odabir nije jasan i ostadoh zbunjena, posebno znajući da je rizik da od tri j.s. oplođene često dođu do blastica samo jedna ili niti jedna, bar je tako vani........!?

----------


## marijakr

Vjerojatno ona tu vrjedi teorija koju je sonječka napisala, ja gore nisam dobila nikakve ljekove za smirivanje upale.

----------


## Sonječka

> to *Marijakr* ima smisla u Češkoj gdje idu na blastice kad mogu oploditi sve j.s. ali nema u HR kad oplode samo  maks. tri j.s. koliko je zakonom dozvoljeno. 
> 
> Meni stvarno i dalje taj odabir nije jasan i ostadoh zbunjena, posebno znajući da je rizik da od tri j.s. oplođene često dođu do blastica samo jedna ili niti jedna, bar je tako vani........!?



Ma već sam objašnjavala zašto to rade. Trebala si pročitati što sam napisala. Kod žena kod kojih jajnici proizvedu više od 15 folikula, nakon punkcije oocite i spermiji se puste u razvoj 5 dana. Žena koja je punktirana mora biti na terapiji deksametazonom (kortikosteroid) 5 dana da se upala u području male zdjelice smiri (jer nakon toliko uboda u to područje naravno da tijelo izreagira upalom). Sve je proporcionalno broju punkcija. Mali br. punkcija nikakva od mala upala. ET 3 dan. Veliki br. punkcija veća šansa za upalu. Naravno nekakvom logikom zaključuje se da je to razlog 5 dan ET jer se u protivnom embriji nebi primili da se stave ranije, zbog upale, a vjeruj mi to nije nikome u interesu.  :Wink:

----------


## Sonječka

> sonjecka, ja sam imala 2 punkcije u anesteziji, i oba puta sam umirala od bolova nakon buđenja, ono kao da mi je bomba eksplodirala u trbuhu....nisi jedina 
> ~~~~~~za blastice...


E hvala Bogu već sam mislila da sam ja jedina tako izreagirala. Stvarno sam se uplašila da sa mnom nije sve uredu. Sretno za betu na badnjak.

----------


## sany 7

> Hej, curke...evo još jedne nove....sa istim problemima! 
> 
> Idem idući mjesec kod dr. Turudić na postupak u prirodnom ciklusu ICSI i iako sam imala hrpu pitanja dok sam bila kod nje, neka sam ipak zaboravila!!! Zato trebam Vašu pomoć!
> 
> Rekla mi je da da dođem 7. dan mensturacije na folikulometriju, pa će mi onda reći kad opet, nakon dan-dva! Folikulometriju će mi ponavljati nekoliko dana? Ako je tako, onda bih trebala i ostati u Zagrebu? !
> 
> Toliko sam čitala i proučavala i istraživala, ali sad nakon više od dvije godine NAPOKON se nešto događa i jako sam uplašena i ne znam šta dalje?!


da misty trebala bi ostati u zagrebu jer ćeti folikulo. biti svaki drugi dan.

sretno

----------


## sany 7

Koliko dugo moramo piti sve one lijekove što su nam dali

----------


## kerolajn5

> Evo me, evo. Bila sam u komi nakon punkcije mislili su me čak u ostaviti u bolnici, ali sam ja to odbila. Baš sam se veselila toj anesteziji kad ono ništa. Nisam ništa osjetila naravno dok se nisam probudila. Kako su me budili tako me je sve više i više bolilo, ni jedna me menga nije tako bolila. Nakon dva sata što sam morala tamo ležati nakon anestezije lagano je popuštalo ali kada smo se vozili u autu mislila sam da mi netko čupa na živo sve dolje. Užas. Čim sam došla doma legla sam i popila neofen i popustilo je. Sada još uvijek osjetim u cijelom trbuhu (od prsnog koša, do male zdjelice) nekakve bolove, kao grčeve u crijevima. 
> Ja ne znam jesam li samo ja tako loše sreće ili šta?!
> Uglavnom punktirali su 25 folikula i stavili u oplodnju 3 jer sam se dogovarajuć s doktorom i mužem svi zajedno dogovorili da idemo na tri. Jučer sam zvala i rekli su da je sve ok i da u subotu idemo u ET sam da moram nazvati sutra za točan termin. 
> Malo sam se stiltala zašto u subotu (5 dana) ali sam onda kopajuć po med. knjigama i došla do zaključka. Curke moje to vam rade 5 dan i idu na blastice zato što su nas pikali više od 15 puta u području rodnice i maternice i mora se čekati da se teren smiri. Zato su nam svima dali kortikosteroide da smire upalu. Eto vam odgovora curke moje. 
> Sretno svima i vidimo se u subotu na starom mjestu


ajme meni ,,užas živi,, sad si me isprepadala  :Smile:  ja sutra idem pod anesteziju. jel imaju kakvo objašnjenje zbog čega ta ogromna bol poslje buđenja ? koliko si dobila js iz tih 25 folikula?mora da ih je puno !!  :Smile:

----------


## Sonječka

> Koliko dugo moramo piti sve one lijekove što su nam dali


Što su ti dali?

Kerolajn5
 Ne brini to se samo meni desilo u zadnjih par godina tako su mi rekli gore. Bili su u šoku. Ah preživjela sam. Moja mama je rekla kada sam bila mala i kada sam išla bušiti uši za rinčice, "..ljubavi moja mala, tako ti je to kod nas žena, za ljepotu se mora trpjeti.." Boga mi bila je u pravu ali ja bi to primjenila ne samo na ljepotu već na sve općenito vezano za žene.
Kerolajn ne plaši se u naprijed samo budi pozitivna. Ja sam evo odlučila da će sve biti ok a i ako nebude idemo dalje. Ja sam optimistična. Dojadilo mi više nonstop sekirat se i skakat na prvu.
Punkcijom smo dobili 18 oocita  :Smile:   :Wink:

----------


## bugaboo

Ja sam u 2.mjesecu imala punkciju 4 JS i u 7. mjesecu punkciju 11 JS i oba puta sam dobila dexamethazon i transfer je oba puta bio 3. dan. Nije mi jasno zasto kad je bilo 11 JS nisu isli na transfer 5. dan? Valjda biologica procijeni po tome kako se mrvice razvijaju :Grin:

----------


## AuroraBlu

> Evo me, evo. Bila sam u komi nakon punkcije mislili su me čak u ostaviti u bolnici, ali sam ja to odbila. Baš sam se veselila toj anesteziji kad ono ništa. Nisam ništa osjetila naravno dok se nisam probudila. Kako su me budili tako me je sve više i više bolilo, ni jedna me menga nije tako bolila. Nakon dva sata što sam morala tamo ležati nakon anestezije lagano je popuštalo ali kada smo se vozili u autu mislila sam da mi netko čupa na živo sve dolje. Užas. Čim sam došla doma legla sam i popila neofen i popustilo je. Sada još uvijek osjetim u cijelom trbuhu (od prsnog koša, do male zdjelice) nekakve bolove, kao grčeve u crijevima. 
> Ja ne znam jesam li samo ja tako loše sreće ili šta?!
> Uglavnom punktirali su 25 folikula i stavili u oplodnju 3 jer sam se dogovarajuć s doktorom i mužem svi zajedno dogovorili da idemo na tri. Jučer sam zvala i rekli su da je sve ok i da u subotu idemo u ET sam da moram nazvati sutra za točan termin. 
> Malo sam se stiltala zašto u subotu (5 dana) ali sam onda kopajuć po med. knjigama i došla do zaključka. Curke moje to vam rade 5 dan i idu na blastice zato što su nas pikali više od 15 puta u području rodnice i maternice i mora se čekati da se teren smiri. Zato su nam svima dali kortikosteroide da smire upalu. Eto vam odgovora curke moje. 
> Sretno svima i vidimo se u subotu na starom mjestu


*Sonječka*, ne znam gdje si naišla na te podatke, ali sve je pogrešno. To da li će bit transfer 3.ili 5. dan (naravno da je bolje 5.dan jer je to vrijeme kad bi zametak prirodno dospio iz jajovoda u maternicu, a i blastica automatski znači da je kvaliteta tu, jer se zametak uspio razviti do tog stadija) ovisi isključivo o procjeni biologa, prvo kakve su uopće jajne stanice, a drugo, kako se oplođena jajna stanica razvija. Broj punktiranih folikula apsolutno nema veze s danom transfera (imamo x primjera za to). Osim toga, prilikom punkcije maternica se NE dira!!! Igla probija cervix (vrat maternice) i ide do jajnika, dakle, maternicu se prvi put dotiče na transferu kad kateter ulazi u maternicu. Koliko god bilo bolno, to nema veze s danom transfera, jer maternica nije oštećena, samo cervix i jajnici.
A što se tiče dexamethazona - nije antibiotik koji sprječava upalu, nego smanjuje imunitet organizma, odnosno sprječava da organizam odbaci zametak kao strano tijelo. Od naših bolnica, daju ga samo na Sv.Duhu. i dr.Radončić iz Vilija ga preporuča, u smislu, ne može štetit u tako malim dozama, a da li pomaže... hm. On ga preporuča od 1.dc u kojem je postupak. Na sv.Duhu se daje od punkcije, čini mi se. I u Pragu ga daju (pod nazivom Prednisol) - dakle, on nema veze s punkcijom, oni ga daju i kad se ide na FET -transfer zamrznutih zametaka (to je ono što je kod nas zabranjeno, pa nam silne jajne stanice propadaju), dakle, kad punkcije uopće nema.

*Sonječka*, sretno do neba, nek ti u subotu vrate savršene blastice, zaslužila si, nakon puncije 25 jajnih stanica!!!

----------


## kiara79

potpisujem auroru,već sam i ja u par navrata tu pisala kako dexa nije antibiotik,već kortikosteroid i da se ne daje protiv upale...al jbg,kad nitko ne sluša.... :Rolling Eyes: 

svim curkama u postupku sretno...~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

Sonječka vidimo se u subotu  :Smile: 

Potpisujem AuroruBlu....  :Smile:

----------


## Sonječka

> potpisujem auroru,već sam i ja u par navrata tu pisala kako dexa nije antibiotik,već kortikosteroid i da se ne daje protiv upale...al jbg,kad nitko ne sluša....
> 
> svim curkama u postupku sretno...~~~~~~~~~~


Ma znam da nije antibiotik, prednizolon kao i deksametazon spada u steroidne protuupalne lijekove, "koji u grubo" djeluju protuupalno, imunosupresijski, antialergijski i općestimulativno.
Hvala i sretno vama svima da se mrvice prime.  :Smile:

----------


## Kadauna

ja sam pokrenula ovu diskusiju isključivo zato što ne kužim po kojem kriteriju uopće idu na blastice i to već ili tek znaju reći drugi dan od punkcije!? E to meni i dalje nije jasno posebno u novonastalim okolnostima povezanim sa zakonskim restrikcijama.

----------


## molu

kadauna - možda gledaju u kristalnu kuglu  :Grin:

----------


## linalena

bugaboo  , baš mi je žao da nije dobro završilo ali vidim da ideš dalje, nakon svih ovih ? i !  u vezi kako odlučuju koji dan i kakve stanice vraćaju

Sonječka uhh što si morala proći, al eto imaš puno stanica i sada ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za tulum u labu

A vidite meni je poslije 19 stanica i isto 20ak folikula bez anestezije bilo čist uredu. Mne isto tako zanima kako odlučuju tko je za anesteziju a ko ne????

Iva Mia 2009  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za subotu i povratak mamici

TRUDNICE 
Sivka
FionaM 7.12 11dnt ß=184, 13dnt ß=522
Simona  :Heart:  :Heart: 
Tetka (iznenađenje na UZVu)

ČEKALICE BETE 
Linalena 17.12. 
Pinki 17.12.

U POSTUPKU
Sany 7  16.12. transfer
Sonječka 18.12. transfer
Kerolajn5 16.12. punkcija
IvaMia 2009 18.12 transfer


ČEKALICE 
Kiara79
Mary26
Palcicazg
Cannisa
TeddyBearzlberc

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

*Sany* draga sretno danas na transferu  :Smile: 

*Kerolajn* lijepo se napajki...možda već sad i lalaš....da si prava koka danas  :Smile: 

*Linalena i Pinki* želim vam sutra ooooogromnu i troznamenkastu tetu betu  :Smile:

----------


## Jelena

> Mene isto tako zanima kako odlučuju tko je za anesteziju a ko ne????


Vjerojatno je jedan od kriterija broj i *pristupačnost* folikula, pa i opterećenost i dostupnost anesteziologa. Igra li ulogu je li netko dulje njihov pacijent ili nije i sl., ne bih u to ulazila, već dugo nisam pratila ovaj topic, da budem iskrena  :Embarassed:

----------


## sany 7

Evo me. transfer obavljen, 3 morule su mi vratili, i sad čekamo betu 27.12.2010

----------


## kerolajn5

evo i mene  :Smile:  sve je dobro prošlo.. dobili smo samo 3js sutra zovem da vidim kad će biti transfer dr mi kaže vjerovatno u pon .. znat ću sutra  :Smile:

----------


## Palcicazg

Nisam se dugo javljala, al tu sam i više čitam nego pišem, jer mi se ništa ne događa
ovaj puta mi je M gadno kasnila da sam se već zapitala i test radila, ali nula bodova  :Sad: 
ove godine ništa od pohoda na SD, al iduće godine jurim gore

da ne nabrajam posebno cure, svima želim uspješne transfere i pozitivne bete  :Very Happy:

----------


## inana

cure, dobar dan, imam malo pitanje, oprostite što upadam tak, ali...na listi smo na Svetom Duhu za ljekove, i sad dobili smo popis svih onih pretraga, i sve smo obavili osim onog psihološkog savjetovanja, a naručeni smo sutra ujutro na Šalati, ali smo zagubili onaj papir, pa nemam pojima kojoj doktorici, koja adresa, gdje točno... help...

----------


## linalena

Klinika za psihološku medicinu, Šalata 4 01/ 2368957

nemam ime doktorice jer ja nisam to tamo obavila, nadam se da pomaže

----------


## inana

malo bolje...a kaj, došli bumo tam, pa pitali...jooooj, toliko pitanja...

----------


## kerolajn5

linalena ˇ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za veliku betu!! joj jedva čekam izvještaj  :Smile:  sreeetnooooo!!! ja u pon imam transfer 4 dan ? aj dobro možda nerade nedjeljom ..dosad sam uvijek imala 3 dan ,,nema veze kad got sam nek se primi  :Smile:                                 pinki i tebi držim fige ~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## sivka

..............eto, pozdrav svima .....neznam kaj da napišem osim da želim svima da se ostvare sve želje........ja danas puštena iz bolnice opet........ samo što više nisam trudna i nema naše bebice nije se razvijala krenula je i stala  :Evil or Very Mad:  :Evil or Very Mad:  :Evil or Very Mad:  jučer obavljena kiretaža.. jad, bijeda,tuga,nemoć.....je sve više prisutna...kao da sanjam i ne budim se...a tako je sve bilo super i obečavajuče... :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## sivka

..molim vas stavite me na dno dna liste jer neznam dali i tamo spadam..

----------


## kiara79

ajme sivkice moja....stvarno ne znam kaj bi ti rekla... :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad: 
strašno mi je žao draga...drži se,odtuguj,uzmi si vremena koliko ti treba i natrag gore...
a baš se jučer MM i ja sjetili tebe... :Love:

----------


## modesty4

Sivka jako mi je žao. Znam da nema tih riječi kojima bi te netko mogao sada utješiti i točno znam kako ti je, jer sam ja prije tjedan dana isto izgubila bebu i bila na kretaži u 9 tjednu trudnoće.
Otplakala sam i odmah krenula dalje, jer nemamo drugog izbora. Već križam dane do drugog postupka, a u međuvremenu pokušavam naći neke odgovore zašto se to dogodilo i obavljam neke daljnje pretrage.
Drži se i ako ti kako možemo pomoći tu smo.... :Love:

----------


## TeddyBearz

Sivka, žao mi je.  :Sad:  I ja sam imala kiretažu pred 2 godine točno na današnji datum, saznali smo da bebici više ne kuca srce u 10. tjednu, to mi je bio najgori Božić ikad.  :Sad:  Nadam se da ćeš se brzo oporaviti i krenuti dalje.  :Love:

----------


## bugaboo

Sivka jako mi je zao :Crying or Very sad: 

Ne mogu niti zamisliti kako se osjecas, isplaci se i odtuguj i onda tjeraj dalje jer nasa borba ne prestaje dok ne zagrlimo svoje bebice :Love:

----------


## linalena

Sivka, draga, strašno mi je žao, strašno, to je nepravda prokleta nepravda

Toliku su mi tvoj Sivka i tvoj  Modesty uspjeh davali nade i poticaja u mojem prvom postupku, davali su mi kisika za ustajanje svaki dan , bile ste mi normabeli i voltareni.....

Idemo zajedno dalje, nalaziti ćemo se gore na kavicama, na forumu raspravljati oko ovoga i onoga, vibrati i titrati, u grupi smo jače,  jer se i ja moram skupiti  i nastaviti, bez puno suza i očaja...

Pokušavam napisati nešto nadahnjujuće da mi umanji tugu, možda da dam dojam da nisam toliko tužna jer mi je ovo ipak prvi put,  jer moja je beta 0.8, negativna

----------


## linalena

TRUDNICE 
FionaM 7.12 11dnt ß=184, 13dnt ß=522
Simona  :Heart:  :Heart: 
Tetka (iznenađenje na UZVu)

ČEKALICE BETE 
Pinki 17.12.

U POSTUPKU
Sany 7  16.12. transfer
Sonječka 18.12. transfer
Kerolajn5 16.12. punkcija
IvaMia 2009 18.12 transfer


ČEKALICE 
Kiara79
Mary26
Palcicazg
Cannisa
TeddyBearzlberc
Sivka[/FONT]
Linalena[/FONT]

----------


## sany 7

Cure ne gubiti nadu, kako ono sanader kaŽe:  Idemo dalje

----------


## sany 7

Kerolajn , jesu sve tri se oplodili. Jesi i ti dobila uz decap. i brevactide.

Cure dosadno mi je.

----------


## modesty4

Linalena žao mi je što tvoj prvi nije bio dobitni!!!
Ali ipak je bolje negativna beta nego da ti se dogodi kao sivki i meni.
Odustajanja nema, pratim vas na ovom podforumu, jer ipak ste vi moje cure sa SD-a  :Wink: , ali sam se sada bacila na proučavanje Mb-a gdje imam postupak u 4mjesecu.
Sretno cure i s Novom u nove pobjede i po naše bebače!

----------


## kerolajn5

linalena sta da ti kazem . bas mi je zao drzi se odtuguj ,,i sto prije po svoje smrzlice ..    sivka i tebi zelim isto tako da bol sto prije prodje i da sto prije krenete u ponovnu akciju ,,         sany   nisam dobila to sto i ti,, samo utrogestan, andol 100 pola svaki dan i decortin isto tako pola svaki dan .. onda smo se mi i vidjele jucer vidjele gore ? koja si bila na transferu?

----------


## linalena

Da li ima gore koga od doktora u ponedjeljak??? da se odem odmah dogovoriti za dalje, nadam se postupku sa odmrznutim u 1/2 mjesecu ovisno o mom ciklusu, jer ko zna kada će sada doć???

----------


## sany 7

Treća

----------


## linalena

Tko je imao postupak iz odmrznutih, ima koja priča??? Znam da imamo trudnoću na SD a zanim ada li se usput radi i prirodni, tj da li se punktira

----------


## FionaM

*Sivka, Modesty*, jako mi je žao... iako znam da ne postoje riječi koje bi umanjile vašu tugu, sigurna sam da će planovi za novi postupak barem malo odagnati tužne misli....držim fige za dalje...
*Linalena*, žao mi je zbog negativne bete, poznat mi je taj osjećaj, jer sam i ja od svog prvog postupka nekako najviše očekivala ne znajući tad da je puno manje onih žena kojima je uspjelo iz prve....na žalost, nije uspjelo sad, ali uspjet će drugi put...

----------


## linalena

Fiona sada bi te tak izgrlila, joj nadam se da znaš, daj pomazi taj slatki trbuščić, pusni prsteke pa prenesi tamo gdje raste tvoja bebica

----------


## kiara79

linalena naša jim ti jeimala upješan transfer iz odmrznutih jajnih stanica... :Heart:

----------


## linalena

Viđat ćemo se mi u veljači.
Kiara daj mi pliz ponovi kada su ono na godišnjem, da li ih mogu očekivati gore u ponedjeljak????

----------


## matahari

draga *sivka*, ne znam šta da ti kažem, a da ne bude klišej. stvarno mi je žao. drži se!







> ..............eto, pozdrav svima .....neznam kaj da napišem osim da želim svima da se ostvare sve želje........ja danas puštena iz bolnice opet........ samo što više nisam trudna i nema naše bebice nije se razvijala krenula je i stala  jučer obavljena kiretaža.. jad, bijeda,tuga,nemoć.....je sve više prisutna...kao da sanjam i ne budim se...a tako je sve bilo super i obečavajuče...

----------


## GIZMOS

Linalena, ja sam jučer tražila dr.B, ali je bio na operaciji. Sestra je rekla ga zovem u onedeljak tokom jutra, pa pretpostavljam da još rade...

----------


## kerolajn5

gdje je pinki??  jel i ona jučer vadila betu ??

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

sivka, modesty i linalena drž te se i izdržite ove bljak trenutke :Love: 

curke evo jedna porukica iz horizontale...3 cc zametka su mojoj pupici...što znači cc....beta je 30.12....!?

----------


## AnneMary

cc znači stanje prije blastice, dakle skoro blastice! ( tako su meni rekli)

sretno Iva Mia i da u Novu uđeš trudna!

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

AnneMary hvala ti, baš si srce  :Smile:

----------


## kerolajn5

> sivka, modesty i linalena drž te se i izdržite ove bljak trenutke
> 
> curke evo jedna porukica iz horizontale...3 cc zametka su mojoj pupici...što znači cc....beta je 30.12....!?


kak super  :Smile:  mazi trbuščić .. jedna osoba a vas četvero  :Smile: ))) i ja u ponedjeljak idem po svoje troje  :Smile:

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

> kak super  mazi trbuščić .. jedna osoba a vas četvero ))) i ja u ponedjeljak idem po svoje troje


Gužva.... gdje god dođem  :Smile:

----------


## corinaII

Sivka  :Love: 
Modesty :Love: 
joj neznam što da vam kažem.......strašno mi je žao  :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## kiara79

> Viđat ćemo se mi u veljači.
> Kiara daj mi pliz ponovi kada su ono na godišnjem, da li ih mogu očekivati gore u ponedjeljak????


23.12 2010-10.01.2011.

----------


## linalena

hvala Kiara, sutra idem gore prijaviti negativnu betu i dogovoriti odmrzavanje js te da me upišu na listu za lijekove nadam se za 3/4 mjesec

Počeo me jako boliti trbuh, joj daj kreni već jednom

----------


## Aurora*

> curke evo jedna porukica iz horizontale...3 cc zametka su mojoj pupici...što znači cc....beta je 30.12....!?


*Iva Mia 2009* zar nisi rekla da ste se vi odlucili za oplodnju samo 2 JS? Kako to da su ti na kraju ipak vratili 3 zametka?

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

> *Iva Mia 2009* zar nisi rekla da ste se vi odlucili za oplodnju samo 2 JS? Kako to da su ti na kraju ipak vratili 3 zametka?


Pa vidiš draga moja i ja sam se šokirala....u prvi mah me uhvatila panika....al dobro...bila sam iskreno šokirana...dr. je tako odlučio, ne znam iz kojih razloga, al znam da nije iz loših....jer moj uspjeh je ujedno i njegov  :Smile:

----------


## Pinky

> sivka, modesty i linalena drž te se i izdržite ove bljak trenutke
> 
> curke evo jedna porukica iz horizontale...3 cc zametka su mojoj pupici...što znači cc....beta je 30.12....!?


sretno ive!!!!
ali - kako sada 3 mrve, zar nisi pisala da su ti oplodili 2?

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

Mislim da bih bilo dobro pročitati moj prehodni post  :Smile:

----------


## Pinky

> Pa vidiš draga moja i ja sam se šokirala....u prvi mah me uhvatila panika....al dobro...bila sam iskreno šokirana...dr. je tako odlučio, ne znam iz kojih razloga, al znam da nije iz loših....jer moj uspjeh je ujedno i njegov


u isto vrijeme smo pitale.

ma ne smijete dozvoliti da rade nešto van vaših želja. znam da smo sve zbunjene kad prolazimo kroz postupak, ali ako se odlučite za 2 mrve, ima da vas slušaju, to je vaše pravo.
isto tako vas MORAJU obavijestiti i koliko js je ukupno bilo, koliko su ih oplodili i ŠTO SE DOGODILO SA OSTALIMA.
u mojoj kilinici uvijek dobijemo otpusno pismo u kojem su svi ti detalji, između ostalih.

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

Ja ti imam jednu veliku želju ....vejrujem kao i ti... to je postati majka....bila sam šokirana, odnosno više iznenađena....kako sad 3...al kad sam vidjela ono cc...a nije bc....bilo mi je malo jasnije...jer zadnji put su bile dvije bc...pa je završilo biokemijskom....

----------


## Pinky

ma sve ja to znam ive, nemoj misliti da ne znam, samo me ljute liječnici ponekad.
i nadam se da ćeš što prije ostvariti svoj san  :Heart:

----------


## Kadauna

IvaMia2009 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~jesu li ti uspjeli što zamrznuti, bila bi šteta s 11 j.s.

----------


## crvenkapica77

joj  sivka    bas mi je zao   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## crvenkapica77

iva- mia      sretno-sretno-sretno.... :Very Happy: ....ovaj put si trudna  garant    ,
 uh jedva cekam   vijesti pred N.G....pussssaa

----------


## sany 7

Cure kako se vi mirujete ili kako ste mirovala.????

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

> IvaMia2009 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~jesu li ti uspjeli što zamrznuti, bila bi šteta s 11 j.s.


Bilo je 19 j.s. .... 6 su ih zamrznuli ....  :Smile: 

Pinky nisam ti na nikog ljuta....kontam si da liječnici znaju svoj posao, a malo znaju iznenaditi, dobro je dok je ugodno iznenađenje.... :Smile: 
Hvala ti na dobrim željama  :Smile: 
Crvenkapice, tnx  :Smile: 
Sany ma valjaš se malo po dnevnoj, pa malo u spavaćoj, pa opet dnevna i takooooo prođe ti dan  :Smile:

----------


## FionaM

Sretno *Iva Mia* i da te za Novu godinu usreći veeeeelika beta :Yes:

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

> Sretno *Iva Mia* i da te za Novu godinu usreći veeeeelika beta


*FionaM*...hvala ti draga...već je Sany pitala, a i mene zanima mirovanje...tvoja preporuka/verzija što se tiče tog misterija???

----------


## FionaM

Što se tiče mirovanja, ja sam mirovala prva 3-4 dana, tako da sam uglavnom bila u krevetu, dizala se do kuhinje uzeti nešto za pojesti i vratila se nazad u krpe. Od petog, šestog dana sam svako jutro prošetala do trgovine i nazad (pješke 10-ak minuta), ponekad otišla do susjede na čaj, a tamo negdje od sedmog dana sam vozila auto i išla do frendica. Nisam baš ono strogo mirovala, ali ja nisam imala ama baš nikakvih simptoma..imala sam osjećaj kao da uopće nisam bila na transferu...nikakva probadanja i slično nisam osjetila, jedino su me dan prije bete bolila leđa i išla sam češće na wc.

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

Draga FionaM tnx,tnx....tako i ja nekako funkcioniram....do Božića sam u fazi mirovanja....a onda ćemo lagano...pa kako na Bog da  :Smile:

----------


## linalena

evo mene sa SD, danas bile još jedno 4 punkcije i bar 1 transfer  KEROLAJN5  :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen: 
Prvo me doktor htio naručiti već ovaj mjesec 29og, oko 10dc, jer da nije siguran da li će laboratorij raditi za krio, odnosno za zamrznute js. Ja otišla sva hepi al se sjetila da smo se muž i ja dogovorili otići negdje iza NG a sada ovo + što nije sigurno da će uopće raditi. Ja se vratila i onda mi doktorica rekla da lab neće raditi i da se javim sljedeći ciklus 10 dan, eto brzo smo opet u pogonu

E da i danas je punkcije i transfere radila doktoricaT, kao i meni, pa valjda ona to radi ponedjeljkom

I da, danas mi lijepo 1dc, baš fino ide, malo boli ali jučer me jače bolilo prije neg je krenulo

----------


## kerolajn5

evo me žene drage nakon teškog i napornog transfera koji je trajao više od pola sata ..vraćeno 1 8st 1 6st i 1cc  . neka je ovo sve prošlo hvala Bogu! i nadam se da je ovo zadnji put :Smile:

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

> evo me žene drage nakon teškog i napornog transfera koji je trajao više od pola sata ..vraćeno 1 8st 1 6st i 1cc . neka je ovo sve prošlo hvala Bogu! i nadam se da je ovo zadnji put


Draga Kelolajn dobro došla u društvo horizontala  :Smile:

----------


## linalena

Bravo Kerolajn, sada kako kaže Iva u društvo horizontala ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Koji ti je bio dan nakon punkcije i kada je beta????

----------


## Pinky

> evo me žene drage nakon teškog i napornog transfera koji je trajao više od pola sata ..vraćeno 1 8st 1 6st i 1cc  . neka je ovo sve prošlo hvala Bogu! i nadam se da je ovo zadnji put


sretno!!!
znači, nisam jedina koja ima zeznute transfere. i moji su znali trajati i trajati, a zadnji put je dr odlučio da će mi napraviti probni transfer prije punkcije. zapisao je put kojim je konačno uspio ugurati kateter i pravi transfer nakon toga je prošao brzo i glatko, prvi puta!!

----------


## ValaMala

> sretno!!!
> znači, nisam jedina koja ima zeznute transfere. i moji su znali trajati i trajati, a zadnji put je dr odlučio da će mi napraviti probni transfer prije punkcije. zapisao je put kojim je konačno uspio ugurati kateter i pravi transfer nakon toga je prošao brzo i glatko, prvi puta!!


Ja malo uletavam kao padobranac, inače sam na VV trenutno u ciljanom postupku (klomifeni, štoperica, ciljani odnosi), a u siječnju idemo na aih. Jako mi je zanimljivo ovo što si napisala o problematičnom transferu zbog teškoća kod ulaska katetera. Naime, ja sam imala 2 silno traumatična i bolna - neuspjela - pokušaja HSG-a, upravo zato što doktori nikako nisu mogli proći kroz grlić. Na koncu sam završila na laparoskopiji i histeroskopiji i onda su prošli kroz njega kamerom. Kasnije mi je doktor rekao da je cerviks malo zakrivljen prema gore, te da je imao kao neku "stepenicu" koja je sprečavala ulaz tvrdim instrumentima. Rekao je da su to malo "pobrusili i da ne bi trebalo biti problema. 

No ipak me strah kako će to biti na AIH, ne bih htjela da dođemo do tog trenutka i onda ne uspiju proći i ništa od postupka. 
Thanks  :Smile:

----------


## TeddyBearz

Ja sam imala problematične i sve AIH i prvi transfer, nikako kateterom doći tamo gdje treba. Pa mi je dr. B. rekao da sad prije svakog transfera uzmem Ibuprofen i Normabel. Prvi transfer nakon toga je prošao super lagano, tako da stvarno djeluje.  :Klap: 

Inače postoji teorija da teški transfer smanjuje uspješnost postupka.  :Undecided:

----------


## Jelena

ValaMala, nadam se da si mlada kad te zavlače s AIH. Ako nisi, počni što prije lobirati za IVF.

----------


## linalena

TRUDNICE 
FionaM 7.12 11dnt ß=184, 13dnt ß=522
Simona  :Heart:  :Heart: 
Tetka (iznenađenje na UZVu)
Mala bu 

ČEKALICE BETE 
Pinki 17.12.
IvaMia 2009 30.12
Sany 7  
Sonječka 
Kerolajn5 

U POSTUPKU



ČEKALICE 
Kiara79
Mary26
Palcicazg
Cannisa
TeddyBearzlberc
Sivka[/FONT]
Linalena[/FONT]

----------


## Mury

Cure, evo i mene ako me primate u svoje društvo :Grin: !
U siječnju bih trebala ako bude sve ok ( znači ako ne bude ciste) krenuti u postupak sa klomifenom na SD. :Very Happy:

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

Curke ajd jedno pitanjce.....jeste nakon ET-a imale problema s probavom.....ajme meni ja ću poluditi....???

----------


## Jelena

*Iva Mia 2009*, to ti je vjerojatno od Utrogestana (ima negdje topic nuspojava od utrića)

----------


## linalena

ja sam imala zatvor i plinove a potkraj mi je već bilo i mučno, opaki ti hormoni

JOJ cure kako me rastura menga, nikada nije bilo ovako, jebate na koliko smo napumpali taj endo kada ovako lije, sve se znojim od bolova, popila već prije nešto pa se smirilo kratko vrijeme. Sada ću još prije spavanja. Al i kako mi se samo piša, valjda je dole sve tak natečeno da mjehur baš nema puno mjesta. Samo da prođe do sutra, da mogu funkcionirati na polsu

----------


## kiara79

> ja sam imala zatvor i plinove a potkraj mi je već bilo i mučno, opaki ti hormoni
> 
> JOJ cure kako me rastura menga, nikada nije bilo ovako, jebate na koliko smo napumpali taj endo kada ovako lije, sve se znojim od bolova, popila već prije nešto pa se smirilo kratko vrijeme. Sada ću još prije spavanja. Al i kako mi se samo piša, valjda je dole sve tak natečeno da mjehur baš nema puno mjesta. Samo da prođe do sutra, da mogu funkcionirati na polsu


 :Laughing:  :Laughing: ženo draga...ti si fakat za krepat,ti to sve nama tak lijepo slikovito opišeš,ja se skroz uživim... :Laughing: 
e i meni je prva menga nakon stimulacije bila koma...majko mila,pa nikad stat...
meni je danas 43 dc.. i već sam luda,i inače su mi malkice duži ciklusi,ali ovo... :Shock: ne znam kaj će to sad biti...

čekalice bete...sretno...za najljepši božićno-novogodišnji poklon....~~~~~~~ :Heart:

----------


## ValaMala

> ValaMala, nadam se da si mlada kad te zavlače s AIH. Ako nisi, počni što prije lobirati za IVF.


Mlada? Nisam baš  :Sad:  32.g, ali spermiogram mm je graničan, i androlog i dr. Lučinger su nam rekli da se s takvim spermio. svakodnevno začinje... nemam pojma. Nekako živim u nadi da sada kad budemo izazivali ovulaciju, spermići dobiju priliku nešto sami napraviti. Stvar je u tome što se moja jajna stanica i spermići još nikada nisu imali priliku upoznati zbog mojih nepostojećih ovulacija (PCOS). Tako da mislim da možda i ima smisla pokušati s kojim aihom. Doista mislite da je to gubitak vremena? 

Tako sam zbunjena ponekad, cure... Nekad me lupi pozitiva i sve mislim, ono, sad kad konačno bude ovulacija, doći će i bebica, a onda čitam cure s dugim stažem i totalno se ubediram...

----------


## kiara79

> Mlada? Nisam baš  32.g, ali spermiogram mm je graničan, i androlog i dr. Lučinger su nam rekli da se s takvim spermio. svakodnevno začinje... nemam pojma. Nekako živim u nadi da sada kad budemo izazivali ovulaciju, spermići dobiju priliku nešto sami napraviti. Stvar je u tome što se moja jajna stanica i spermići još nikada nisu imali priliku upoznati zbog mojih nepostojećih ovulacija (PCOS). Tako da mislim da možda i ima smisla pokušati s kojim aihom. Doista mislite da je to gubitak vremena? 
> 
> Tako sam zbunjena ponekad, cure... Nekad me lupi pozitiva i sve mislim, ono, sad kad konačno bude ovulacija, doći će i bebica, a onda čitam cure s dugim stažem i totalno se ubediram...


draga moja,baš lijepo da si tako optimistična...tako i treba...doduše imamo istu dijagnozu,MM ima normalan spermiogram i isto smo odradili 1xciljane odnose i nako toga ja više nisam htjela ciljane nego sam inzistirala na AIH-u,i nakon 2x AIH,htjela sam IVF i eto u punoj stimulaciji od 30 gonal i 9 punktiranih folikula ni jedna jajna stanica...
sa 32 god,nemoj se dati puno zavlačiti i zezati sa ciljanima i AIH-om...
sa tim rijetko tko ima sreće..
sretno.. :Smile:

----------


## kerolajn5

hvala vam svima na dobrim vibricama ,, bio mi je 4ti dan nakon punkcije abeta mi taman pada na 1.1 tako da ću se morati strpiti do 3.1 brzo će to proći.. zaokupit ću se blagdanima i uživati i odmarati.. .. iva mia i ja imam problema sa zatvorom ..i inače imam problema a sad pogotovo  :Smile:  neka je to najgore što nam se dešava  :Wink:

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

> hvala vam svima na dobrim vibricama ,, bio mi je 4ti dan nakon punkcije abeta mi taman pada na 1.1 tako da ću se morati strpiti do 3.1 brzo će to proći.. zaokupit ću se blagdanima i uživati i odmarati.. .. iva mia i ja imam problema sa zatvorom ..i inače imam problema a sad pogotovo  neka je to najgore što nam se dešava


Odmaraj,uživaj koliko možeš...mene je ovo počelo izluđivati...al maslinovo ulje pomaže...nije baš neki gušt progutati par žlica, al pomaže  :Smile:

----------


## kerolajn5

a sad od transfera jel piješ još neke vitamine osim folne ? neke čajeve nešto.. ja sam inače pila povremeno čaj od vrkute   neznam jel ga smijem sad piti?

----------


## marijakr

> Curke ajd jedno pitanjce.....jeste nakon ET-a imale problema s probavom.....ajme meni ja ću poluditi....???


Pojedi grožđa ako sad ima uopce di za kupit.  Mene spasilo, misla sam da cu puknut a i bolijo me trbuh jako. Evo sad sam u desetom tjednu i opet se javlja, to mi je gore od povracanja  :Smile:

----------


## leptiric2909

Veliki pozdrav svima!!!!
Evo i ja sam čekalice bete, koja bi trebala biti 30.12.  Transfer sam imala 17.12. i tada mi je vračen
jedan 6-st.zametak. Imala sam 3 smrznute stanice, oplodile se 2, ali jedna je stala s razvojem...
Želim Vam svima puno sreće ( kao i sebi samoj), i da bude što više pozitivnih beta!!!!

----------


## ValaMala

> draga moja,baš lijepo da si tako optimistična...tako i treba...doduše imamo istu dijagnozu,MM ima normalan spermiogram i isto smo odradili 1xciljane odnose i nako toga ja više nisam htjela ciljane nego sam inzistirala na AIH-u,i nakon 2x AIH,htjela sam IVF i eto u punoj stimulaciji od 30 gonal i 9 punktiranih folikula ni jedna jajna stanica...
> sa 32 god,nemoj se dati puno zavlačiti i zezati sa ciljanima i AIH-om...
> sa tim rijetko tko ima sreće..
> sretno..


Thanks *Kiara*, pokušat ću barem jedan aih ili dva, a onda na postupke. Samo moram smisliti gdje ću se prebaciti s VV. Slušam iskustva cura i mislim da nisam sposobna za punkcije bez ikakve anestezije...

----------


## modesty4

*Mury* dobro nam došla i ostala što kraće sa nama! (pod time mislim da ostaneš što prije trbušasta)
*ValaMala* samo ću ti reći da vrijeme brzo prolazi. Ja sam ušla u ovu priču sa 31 i bilo je svuda imate vi vremena, a sada već imam 34, a bebicu još nemam. Svašta se mijenja i komplicira tijekom postupka, tako da po meni nikada nije dovoljno rano krenuti!!
Što se tiče punkcije to ti je tako relativno! Meni to nije bilo ništa strašno, ali ne mislim da sam ja neko mjerilo, jer meni nije bio strašan niti HSG, a niti kiretaža. Samo se nemoj unaprijed plašiti i sjeti se uvijek svoga cilja  :Yes:  pa mislim da će ti biti lakše.
Sretno!

----------


## Mury

Hvala Modesty4, i ja tebi i svim curama s ovog foruma želim isto :Smile: !
I sada pitanje, muž bi trebao napraviti spermiogram na SD - zna li netko jel laboratorij radi sljedeći tjedan ( dakle, između Božića i N. Godine)? I od koilko sati se rade spermiogrami?

----------


## inana

i moj muž bi trebao zablistat ovaj tjedan, a na tel. su mi rekli da dođe oko 9.,i da rade...ali ti nazovi pa pitaj još jednom...pa javi nama...  ; )

----------


## Mury

Hvala inana!
Inače sam zvala prije dva tjedana i rekli su da rade, ali sma htjela još jedanput provjerit da nisu u međuvremenu što promijenili, jer znaš kakvi su muški ako badava odu, a nebi sami nazvali :Mad: .
Samo ih zaboravila pitati od kada rade...znači od 9. Onda možemo zaključit da rade slijedeći tjedan :Smile:

----------


## ValaMala

> *Mury* dobro nam došla i ostala što kraće sa nama! (pod time mislim da ostaneš što prije trbušasta)
> *ValaMala* samo ću ti reći da vrijeme brzo prolazi. Ja sam ušla u ovu priču sa 31 i bilo je svuda imate vi vremena, a sada već imam 34, a bebicu još nemam. Svašta se mijenja i komplicira tijekom postupka, tako da po meni nikada nije dovoljno rano krenuti!!
> Što se tiče punkcije to ti je tako relativno! Meni to nije bilo ništa strašno, ali ne mislim da sam ja neko mjerilo, jer meni nije bio strašan niti HSG, a niti kiretaža. Samo se nemoj unaprijed plašiti i sjeti se uvijek svoga cilja  pa mislim da će ti biti lakše.
> Sretno!


Hvala, Modesty, idem dalje bez odustajanja  :Smile:

----------


## kerolajn5

leptirice dobro došla i još prije ošla :Smile: ..koji ti je ovo pokušaj .. kakva je vaša dijagnoza?

----------


## leptiric2909

> leptirice dobro došla i još prije ošla..koji ti je ovo pokušaj .. kakva je vaša dijagnoza?


Ovo nam je sada 3 pokušaj, imala sam i jednu punkciju ali nije bilo jajne stanice pa ju ni ne
računam  :Smile: ). Mi smo evo već 3 godine po doktorima, i jedva čekam ( kao i svi ) da tome
dođe kraj. Suprugu je dijagnoza OLIGOASTHENOZOOSPERMIA, a ja imam lagani PCOS.

----------


## kerolajn5

di ste cure  ,, kako vama prolazi vrijeme?

----------


## leptiric2909

Baš sam to htjela pitat...kako se osjećate'? Meni je danas peti dan od transfera i nekako
sam koma. Jutros najranije sam plakala ( valjda od hormona ), sad me neka nervoza drži...
Za poludit je ovo čekanje... Jel vi imate nekakve promjene.... ja ništa!! Jučer i danas baš
ništa, kao da ničega nije ni bilo!!!!

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

> di ste cure ,, kako vama prolazi vrijeme?


 
Draga moja ja sam ti danas išla u prvu šetnju (malo veću)...pa sam sva ponosna...jer se super osjećam  :Smile:

----------


## kerolajn5

mene boli i imam osjećaj kako je sve napeto jutros me od dole nešto oštro onako probolo 2puta? stalno bi nešto jelaaaaa sve mi je finoo a na wc nemogu  !!  mrzim te utriće!! daj mi recite jel se dan kad je transfer broji kao prvi ili sutra dan sva sam zbunjena .. i stalno nešto surfam za ovu moju treću mrvu za koju su mi napisali 1 cc šta to malo detaljnije znači.. nemogu ništa pronaći..jel vi znate?

----------


## AnneMary

cc znači faza razvoja prije blastice, dakle skoro pa blastocita!
(ponavljam tako su meni rekli kad sam ih pitala)

----------


## kerolajn5

> cc znači faza razvoja prije blastice, dakle skoro pa blastocita!
> (ponavljam tako su meni rekli kad sam ih pitala)


jel to dobro za 4 ti dan od punkcije? i ti si takvu imala??

----------


## kerolajn5

> Draga moja ja sam ti danas išla u prvu šetnju (malo veću)...pa sam sva ponosna...jer se super osjećam


jel tebi danas 5 dan od transfera?? mogla bi sad uskoro biti implatacija  :Smile:

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

> mene boli i imam osjećaj kako je sve napeto jutros me od dole nešto oštro onako probolo 2puta? stalno bi nešto jelaaaaa sve mi je finoo a na wc nemogu !! mrzim te utriće!! daj mi recite jel se dan kad je transfer broji kao prvi ili sutra dan sva sam zbunjena .. i stalno nešto surfam za ovu moju treću mrvu za koju su mi napisali 1 cc šta to malo detaljnije znači.. nemogu ništa pronaći..jel vi znate?


KEROLAJN AJD POGLEDAJ OVO IMA ZANIMLJIVOGA ZA PROČITATI  :Smile: 

http://potpomognutaoplodnja.info/ind...ciji&Itemid=75

----------


## kerolajn5

> KEROLAJN AJD POGLEDAJ OVO IMA ZANIMLJIVOGA ZA PROČITATI 
> 
> http://potpomognutaoplodnja.info/ind...ciji&Itemid=75


pročitala sam to al htjela sam laički to čuti al evo kaže annemary .. mislim da je to ok  :Smile:

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

tako je meni i dr.B rekao za moje 3 cc

----------


## simona

evo me opet danas bila na uzv kod dr.H na Sd doktor zadovoljan trudni smo 9+4 bebice su dobro srčeka kucaju ponovno na uzv za 3 tj. zadnje vrijeme sam dosta bila u strahu da li će sve biti dobro ali opet mi se vratio osmjeh na lice :Smile: .

----------


## bugaboo

Simona uzivaj sa svojim mrvicama u busi i probaj se opustiti :Love:

----------


## kiara79

simona draga,malo se opusti,uživaj sad u trudnoći i svojim mrvicama... :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## kerolajn5

zbog čega se daje decapeptil nakon transfera? čemu on točno  služi?

----------


## kerolajn5

neznam kako je vama nakon transfera .. al mene danas boli cijeli stomak.. nemogu se ni ispraviti kak treba... imam osjećaj da me bole i crijeva i želudac i jajnici i sve unutra..i sa strane kao da sam radila trbušnjake.. jel imao netko iste takve simptome? dal da se brinem?

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

Ajd recimo da je normalno da te bolka...jer što si do sada već prošla...punkcija i transfer...sva si izbockana kao i sama....jedina preporuka ti je da max.odmaraš...jedino ti to može pomoći....  :Smile:

----------


## kerolajn5

ma ja se sam nadam da nije hs  :Undecided:

----------


## misur

> zbog čega se daje decapeptil nakon transfera? čemu on točno  služi?


daje se da spriječi hiperstimulaciju. e sad, ako uz ove simptome koje si opisala imaš još i napuhan trbuh mogla bi to biti HS. ako je tako miruj (leži) i pij puno tekućine, i što manje slano, sušene marelice su super jer imaju puno kalija, pogledaj si neku tabelu s namirnicama i udjelu kalija i natrija i jedi ono bogato kalijem, a izbjegavaj ono s puno natrija. i da, ako si primila decapeptyl ubrzo ce ti biti bolje... sretno  :Smile:

----------


## kerolajn5

> daje se da spriječi hiperstimulaciju. e sad, ako uz ove simptome koje si opisala imaš još i napuhan trbuh mogla bi to biti HS. ako je tako miruj (leži) i pij puno tekućine, i što manje slano, sušene marelice su super jer imaju puno kalija, pogledaj si neku tabelu s namirnicama i udjelu kalija i natrija i jedi ono bogato kalijem, a izbjegavaj ono s puno natrija. i da, ako si primila decapeptyl ubrzo ce ti biti bolje... sretno


jučer sam primila dec. i od jutros mi je tako sve bolno i fuj .. teško mi je kretati se.. neznam šta da radim pošto je sutra badnjak pa dugi vikend ..dal da odem da me danas netko pregleda .. šta mislite

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

Nazovi svog ginekologa i pitaj

----------


## kerolajn5

moj gin je bzvz i svaki put kad dođem kod njega samo po uputnicu ,,sa nekim nalazom i zg mi pravi scene ,,fuj je .. mislim da ću još danas ostavit stvari ovakve kakve jesu pa ću vidjeti do ujutro ak nebude ništa bolje otići ću do bolnice ..hvala vam .. ps uvijek neke komplikacije  :Razz:

----------


## marijakr

Takav ti je i moj a nikako se nemože promjenit ako ne prođe godina dana.

Meni ti je isto tako bilo, tjedan dana sam ležala i minimalno tri litre tekucine sam pila. 
Mene ni nisu mogli pregledat jer su mi jajnici bili koma, uglavnom meni je pomogla voda  :Smile:

----------


## leptiric2909

> moj gin je bzvz i svaki put kad dođem kod njega samo po uputnicu ,,sa nekim nalazom i zg mi pravi scene ,,fuj je .. mislim da ću još danas ostavit stvari ovakve kakve jesu pa ću vidjeti do ujutro ak nebude ništa bolje otići ću do bolnice ..hvala vam .. ps uvijek neke komplikacije


Ja sam ti u 6 mjesecu imala hiperstimulaciju i na dan transfera sam završila u bolnici, u kojoj sam provela 10 dana. Mnei je sve krenulo nakon punkcije koja je bila koma, sam dr. mi je to rekao, a još sam i uslijed punkcije počela krvarit, jer je dr. nešto krivo piknuo.  U par sati sam počela oticat, tj,napuhnula sam se i sve me bolilo.Mislila sam kako je to od punkcije i tako sam izdržala 4 dana.lLežanje je bilo najgore, nikako se namjestit, kao da me sve reže iznutra!! Nakon transfera sam došla doma i onda su počeli bolovi, kao da me sve ukočilo, nisam mogla ni mokrit više.. Onda na hitnu i odmah me ostavili u bolnicu. A to isto jutro dr.T. me vidila takvu, jer jedva sam i hodala, jedva sam digla noge ne onom stolu, i ona mi je samo preporučila da se odmaram!!! Moj ti je savjet da odeš dr. zbog sebe, nek te pregleda!!!

----------


## kerolajn5

evo mene iz horizontale,, danas se možda osijećam malo bolje .. al i dalje sam napirena i boli al izdržljivo je,  umor me neki stalno tjera u krevet ieto tako je to kod mene ,, šta ima kod vas ostale čekalice bete? kako ste vi?

----------


## sany 7

cure pozdrav, evo ja otišla malo u BiH, da mi prije čekanje prođe, iako već osjećam da je vještica na vratima, al čekat ćemo i tu betu da budemo 100% sigurni.

----------


## kerolajn5

sany kad trebaš vadit betu?

----------


## sany 7

U ponedeljak

----------


## sany 7

zadnji put mi jedošla kad sam išla vaditi betu

----------


## kerolajn5

> zadnji put mi jedošla kad sam išla vaditi betu


znaš i sama da su simptomi trudnoće i menze jako slični! samo se ti zamišljaj sa velikim stomakom i misli pozitivno!!!!  :Smile:  držim ti fige

----------


## kiara79

curke moje...svima vama koje slavite,želimo Sretan i blagoslovljen Božić i da čim prije dočekamo svoje smotuljke... :Heart: 

aa,i mirišu mi trudnice u ovom krugu :Wink: ...dosta ima čekalica...sretno vam svima..

----------


## linalena

Sretan Božić svima , neka rodi žito i mi sve male bebice, jednu dve tri, no moramo biti ponizne pa nam je i po jedna blagoslov

Nadam se da se lijepo provodite, uživate i osjećate voljenima i da se taj lijepi osjećaj zadrži do sljedećeg Božića

A čekalicama velika pusa da izdrže do ponedjeljka i do ogromne bete

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

> curke moje...svima vama koje slavite,želimo Sretan i blagoslovljen Božić i da čim prije dočekamo svoje smotuljke...
> 
> aa,i mirišu mi trudnice u ovom krugu...dosta ima čekalica...sretno vam svima..


*x*

----------


## kerolajn5

i ja vam svima želim sretan Božić i da nam nova godina donese najljepše poklone  :Wink:  ... meni danas 6 dan od t i povremeno imam lagane bolove kao kad imam m ,, nadam se iskreno da neće stići ..iva mia ,, sany i ostale čekalice bete koji je vama dan i dal ima nekih simptoma ???

----------


## kiara79

kerolajn...bez panike i nekakvih bezveznih simptoma koji mogu biti simptomi i menge i trudnoće...
ti si trudna...baš mi nekako mirišeš na trudnicu... :Wink:

----------


## inana

cure...pitanje...ja ovo sve ništa ne kužim, ali u istom smo sosu, pa možda koja zna...na listi sam za ljekove, dolaze u 1. mj., dr. B. rekao da bude postupak u 2.,što se meni činilo daleko, ali sad vidim da je taman za sve one pretrage koje moramo napraviti...i sad sam dobila nalaz hormona i piše-povišeni TSH-treba biti pd 0,46 do 4,68, a moj je 7,37, i povišeni prolaktin-trebao bi biti od 64 do 395 a moj je na 470...i tak malo šnjofam po netu, ali sam nabasala na stranice od tumora na hipofizama do cura na forumima koje su pobacile onak, u 4.mj., a kao zbog tih hormona...naglašavam, neznam ništa o tome, pa ako koja zna...moj dr. je na god, dolazi zek iza Nove, a kopka me...pa nebudu mi valjda zbog toga odgodili postupak ili???

----------


## kerolajn5

> kerolajn...bez panike i nekakvih bezveznih simptoma koji mogu biti simptomi i menge i trudnoće...
> ti si trudna...baš mi nekako mirišeš na trudnicu...


jooj kiara iz tvojih usta u Božje uši  :Smile:

----------


## FionaM

> cure...pitanje...ja ovo sve ništa ne kužim, ali u istom smo sosu, pa možda koja zna...na listi sam za ljekove, dolaze u 1. mj., dr. B. rekao da bude postupak u 2.,što se meni činilo daleko, ali sad vidim da je taman za sve one pretrage koje moramo napraviti...i sad sam dobila nalaz hormona i piše-povišeni TSH-treba biti pd 0,46 do 4,68, a moj je 7,37, i povišeni prolaktin-trebao bi biti od 64 do 395 a moj je na 470...i tak malo šnjofam po netu, ali sam nabasala na stranice od tumora na hipofizama do cura na forumima koje su pobacile onak, u 4.mj., a kao zbog tih hormona...naglašavam, neznam ništa o tome, pa ako koja zna...moj dr. je na god, dolazi zek iza Nove, a kopka me...pa nebudu mi valjda zbog toga odgodili postupak ili???



*Inana,* imaš temu "stigao moj nalaz hormona" pa možeš tamo postaviti ovo pitanje i pročitati postove na toj temi, možda pronađeš nešto što bi ti eventualno moglo pomoći. 
Možda ne bi bilo loše da nazoveš sestre na SD, objasniš im o čemu se radi pa da te što prije naruče ponovo na konzultacije kod dr. B. da vidiš šta će ti on reći za to. Možda da prije toga napraviš još i T3 i T4 tako da dr. ima detaljniju sliku o hormonu štitnjače. 
Sretno!

----------


## sany 7

> cure...pitanje...ja ovo sve ništa ne kužim, ali u istom smo sosu, pa možda koja zna...na listi sam za ljekove, dolaze u 1. mj., dr. B. rekao da bude postupak u 2.,što se meni činilo daleko, ali sad vidim da je taman za sve one pretrage koje moramo napraviti...i sad sam dobila nalaz hormona i piše-povišeni TSH-treba biti pd 0,46 do 4,68, a moj je 7,37, i povišeni prolaktin-trebao bi biti od 64 do 395 a moj je na 470...i tak malo šnjofam po netu, ali sam nabasala na stranice od tumora na hipofizama do cura na forumima koje su pobacile onak, u 4.mj., a kao zbog tih hormona...naglašavam, neznam ništa o tome, pa ako koja zna...moj dr. je na god, dolazi zek iza Nove, a kopka me...pa nebudu mi valjda zbog toga odgodili postupak ili???


Što se tiče prolaktina to ti je još uvijek u ok granicama, ali ti je tsh veliki, vjerojatno češ prvo kod endokrinologa morati po lijekove, da ga smanjiš. sretno

----------


## sany 7

Sretna Božić svima

----------


## kiara79

[QUOTE=inana;1776694]cure...pitanje...ja ovo sve ništa ne kužim, ali u istom smo sosu, pa možda koja zna...na listi sam za ljekove, dolaze u 1. mj., dr. B. rekao da bude postupak u 2.,što se meni činilo daleko, ali sad vidim da je taman za sve one pretrage koje moramo napraviti...i sad sam dobila nalaz hormona i piše-povišeni TSH-treba biti pd 0,46 do 4,68, a moj je 7,37, i povišeni prolaktin-trebao bi biti od 64 do 395 a moj je na 470...i tak malo šnjofam po netu, ali sam nabasala na stranice od tumora na hipofizama do cura na forumima koje su pobacile onak, u 4.mj., a kao zbog tih hormona...naglašavam, neznam ništa o tome, pa ako koja zna...moj dr. je na god, dolazi zek iza Nove, a kopka me...pa nebudu mi valjda zbog toga odgodili postupak ili???[/QU
inana draga,TSH ti je definitivno preeevisok,vjerojatno ćeš trebati uzimati Euthyrox tabletice...neki doktori preporučuju TSH do 2 za MPO ...ja svoj držim na 2,5 i dr B kaže da je to ok...a ovaj kod tebe od 7 i nešto baš i nije za postupak...žao mi je...
ali bolje ti je to smanjit i ići u postupak pa znati da imaš šansu,jer budimo realni ovaj TSH ti neće dati nikakve mogućnosti da zatrudniš,samo ćeš se živcirati i potrošiti lijekove a od toga ništa...
piješ Euthyrox mjesec dana,i u veljači idemo zajedno u postupak...
mislim da je glupo sad forsirati neki IVF,jer prvo moraš riješiti sebe i svoje zdravlje...
govorim iz vlastitog iskustva,operirala sam tumor štitnjače i TSH mi je znao otići nebu pod oblake,ali riješila sam to ....
sretno i ako što trebaš,tu smo..

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

> i ja vam svima želim sretan Božić i da nam nova godina donese najljepše poklone  ... meni danas 6 dan od t i povremeno imam lagane bolove kao kad imam m ,, nadam se iskreno da neće stići ..iva mia ,, sany i ostale čekalice bete koji je vama dan i dal ima nekih simptoma ???


 
Evo i mene .... potpisala sam Kiarine želje...još jednom sretan Božić svima koliko vas ima....

Curke moje meni je danas 9 dpt ... simptoma imam takvih da sve miriše na mengu.... al već znate kako hrpa žena kaže da su indentični simptomi menge i trudnoće...tako da mi je apsolutno sve na rezervi....npr. od simptoma.....klasika lagano probadanje ... jajnici .... pa malo bole leđa ....a cice ko baloni, al opet ne baš toliko bolne....neki dan me glava ubijala(to mi tako obično bude nekoliko dana pred mengu)...a plačem kao kišna godina...bemti...sama sebi idem na živce....
U četvrtak je dan D....curke moje ja nemam nikakvu intuiciju....totalno nemam osjećaj da imam tri mrvice u trbuhu i to mi tako ide na živce...
Jel netko od vas radio testić...ja nemam snage i mislim da ni neću 
Evo vibrica za Sany koja sutra vadi betu~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~....stara javi troznamenkastu  :Smile:

----------


## kerolajn5

pridružujem se vibricama za sany ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!       :Smile:   :Smile:                                                                                    iva mia ja isto nikako da povjerujem u taj isti osjećaj menze i trudnoće .. ... jer čim osjetim da me jajnici bole odma se izbediram ,, i malo prije me jedno sat vremena stomak bolio kao pred menzu pa sam sva pokisla ,,ipak mislim da joj je još rano !!! 6dpt??? šta vi mislite ??

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

nisam ti nešto pametna....mislim da ne treba baš previše posvećivati pažnju simptomima....ja čekam čatvrtak...pa kako Bog da  :Smile:

----------


## crvenkapica77

Sretno iva-mia   :Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## sany 7

Hvala cure, jedva čekam da sutra prođe. Loše sam spavala ovih dana, nikako zaspat, sanjam da vadim betu itd...

laku noć

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

> Sretno iva-mia


*Crvenkapice* nadam se da će biti  :Yes: ...baš si  :Heart:  što misliš na mene!!!

*Sany* javi nam veeeeeliku betu 

Sitno brojim al još se moramo strpiti!!!!

----------


## kerolajn5

nisi jedina koja loše spava ,, ja neznam koliko se puta po noći probudim preznojena .. valda je i to od utrića ili je sad već na psihi  :Smile:   i noćas je bilo bolova  :Undecided:   sretno sany još jednom  >3

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

> nisi jedina koja loše spava ,, ja neznam koliko se puta po noći probudim preznojena .. valda je i to od utrića ili je sad već na psihi  i noćas je bilo bolova  sretno sany još jednom >3


To jedino ja nemam problema s spavanjem....hoćeš preko dana, noć....spavam kao dobra beba...osim što moram svako malo piškiti  :Smile:

----------


## kerolajn5

ti mora da imaš neku mirnu bebicu u pupi  :Smile:

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

Kerolajn  :Razz: ...iz tvojih riječi u Božja usta...

A ja sad lagano dolazim u iskušenje da nazovem MM i da mu kažem da mi kupi testić....na vagi sam ... nemam pojma...danas 10 dnt...hmhmhm

----------


## Sonječka

Svima želim sretan i blagoslovljen Božić te uslišene molitve.

----------


## kerolajn5

strpi se još malo znaš da su testovi nepouzdani .. čekaj jel nisi rekla da ideš tek u četvrtak vadit betu,, koji će tii to onda dan biti 14?? a vraćene ti blastociste ?? di griješim

----------


## kerolajn5

> Svima želim sretan i blagoslovljen Božić te uslišene molitve.


oooo sonječka pa gdje si nam ti nestala??? šta ima kod tebe??

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

Kerolajn ....18.12 je bio ET...30.12 beta...znači 12 dan.....ma više ne znam niti računati...sonječka jesi živa...ja i ti skupa vadimo bete  :Smile:

----------


## Sonječka

> Kerolajn ...iz tvojih riječi u Božja usta...
> 
> A ja sad lagano dolazim u iskušenje da nazovem MM i da mu kažem da mi kupi testić....na vagi sam ... nemam pojma...danas 10 dnt...hmhmhm


Vidim da dolaziš u iskušenje i da smo sve na iglama. Ja pak žicam MM da uopće ne odemo raditi ß u četvrtak već poslje nove g. Naravno da on nije za to a ja stalno nešto čitam, radim i zujim u okolo samo da ne mislim. O simptomima u opće ne želim raspravljati i ako mi nešto je zanemarujem i ne opterećujem se. U glavi si cijelo vrijeme mantram pozitivu. Općenito osjećam se baš OK.

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

> Vidim da dolaziš u iskušenje i da smo sve na iglama. Ja pak žicam MM da uopće ne odemo raditi ß u četvrtak već poslje nove g. Naravno da on nije za to a ja stalno nešto čitam, radim i zujim u okolo samo da ne mislim. O simptomima u opće ne želim raspravljati i ako mi nešto je zanemarujem i ne opterećujem se. U glavi si cijelo vrijeme mantram pozitivu. Općenito osjećam se baš OK.


Bravo, bravo ženska :Klap:  :Klap:  ....tako treba i ja se trudim al mi nešto ova zadnja dan-dva već lagano dosadilo čekati...pa me kopa jel se zaljepilo što  :Shock:

----------


## Sonječka

> Kerolajn ....18.12 je bio ET...30.12 beta...znači 12 dan.....ma više ne znam niti računati...sonječka jesi živa...ja i ti skupa vadimo bete


Gdje ćeš vaditi ß? Ja sam uvijek prije išla u Breyer (ili kak se već piše) i tamo mi je uvijek bila neg. Rekla sam MM da tamo ne želim ni proći ulicom više.  :Smile:

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

Ja ću kod nas u bolnici....(Vk)...tamo sam i zadnji put....

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

jesi ti isto dobila fraxiparin???

----------


## kerolajn5

sonječka bravo za tebe što si tako strpljiva i cool :Smile:  meni beta pada na 1.1 pa mislim da bi ju mogla vaditi 31.12 to će biti 11dnt4d moralo bi se nešto vidjeti

----------


## Sonječka

> jesi ti isto dobila fraxiparin???


Da. A dr B. mi je rekao da to uzimam umjesto andola 100 jer imam jake gastritise i oni andoli i deksametazon koje sam koristila 5 dana od punkcije do transfera totalno me uništilo. 5 dana nisam spavala od bolova. Užas. 
Meni je ostao 1 decapeptil. Dr. B. mi rekao da mi ne treba i da ga vratim. Jesi ga ti sebi aplicirala ili i ti moraš vratit? Navodno služi da se smanje simptomi kod HS!?

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

Ja sam ti si bocnula decapeptyl 19.12...a od ET-a sam na fraxiparinu, pola decortina i normalno utrići, te pijem Prenatal vitamine koji sadrže folnu...

----------


## Sonječka

> sonječka bravo za tebe što si tako strpljiva i cool meni beta pada na 1.1 pa mislim da bi ju mogla vaditi 31.12 to će biti 11dnt4d moralo bi se nešto vidjeti


E strpljenju sam se s vremenom naučila. Previše mi se loših stvari desilo u životu pa sada imam strpljenja. Eto dokaza da i loša iskustva na kraju pomognu. E sada iskreno možda bi ti bilo bolje vaditi ß iza nove god. (ja osobno nebi htjela na novu god. plakati a opet ako je ß ok veselju nema kraja) ali na tebi je da odlučiš. Ne želim te nagovarati na ništa. Vjerojatno bi se nakon 11dnt trebala vidjeti neka cifra ß.

----------


## Sonječka

> Ja sam ti si bocnula decapeptyl 19.12...a od ET-a sam na fraxiparinu, pola decortina i normalno utrići, te pijem Prenatal vitamine koji sadrže folnu...


Ja si dajem samo fraksiparin i utriće i naravno folnu  :Wink:  Decortin ne uzimam.

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

Mislim da bih se trebala vidjeti. al biti ćemo strpljivi do četvrtka  :Smile:

----------


## kerolajn5

> E strpljenju sam se s vremenom naučila. Previše mi se loših stvari desilo u životu pa sada imam strpljenja. Eto dokaza da i loša iskustva na kraju pomognu. E sada iskreno možda bi ti bilo bolje vaditi ß iza nove god. (ja osobno nebi htjela na novu god. plakati a opet ako je ß ok veselju nema kraja) ali na tebi je da odlučiš. Ne želim te nagovarati na ništa. Vjerojatno bi se nakon 11dnt trebala vidjeti neka cifra ß.


nekako mislim ako ju izvadim u petak ako bude velika beta bar ćemo proslaviti i imat najljepšu novu godinu,, a ako nebude dobra imam bar vikend da prežalim i dođem sebi a u ponedjeljak raditi... ma nisam pametna

----------


## Sonječka

> nekako mislim ako ju izvadim u petak ako bude velika beta bar ćemo proslaviti i imat najljepšu novu godinu,, a ako nebude dobra imam bar vikend da prežalim i dođem sebi a u ponedjeljak raditi... ma nisam pametna


Ma znam  :Wink:  i nova god. je samo jedan dan u našem životu. Možda ti je najbolje da se posavjetuješ sa svojim dragim i da zajedno odlučite kako ćete jer ipak je on onaj koji će sve to proživljavati s tobom. Kako god da odlučite biti će dobro jer u ovakvim situacijama nema loših odabira. Draga moja želim ti od srca da ti bude ogromana ß koji god dan da ju budeš vadila  :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## tanjam

Bok svima. Ja sam nova na ovim stranicama. Bila sam na 3 postupka na VV. Treći uspješan ali spontani u 8.tj. Moj doc. na VV otišao u privatnike pa sad tražim novog. Odlučila sam se ići na SD. Znam na koji tel. zvati za naručiti se, znam da primaju nalaze sa VV, ali koje treba donjeti na prve konzultacije to neznam. Zvala bi ih na početku 1.mj. Dali mi može neka dati informacije koliko se čeka na prve konzultacije. hvala.

----------


## kerolajn5

hvala ti draga moja ,, i ja to želim i tebi i svima ovdje .. http://www.molitve.info/index.php/20...nemoguaeg.html evo ako želite možete malo baciti oko ovdje  :Wink:

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

> hvala ti draga moja ,, i ja to želim i tebi i svima ovdje .. http://www.molitve.info/index.php/20...nemoguaeg.html evo ako želite možete malo baciti oko ovdje


Prekrasno  :Smile:

----------


## kerolajn5

i njeni roditelji su nju dugo čekali ..kažu da nikoga nije odbila,,da je svima pomogla, ja vjerujem da će i nama pomoći ...

----------


## Sonječka

:Saint:  I ja sam čitala o toj svetici a prijateljica mi je već davno dala tako sličnu molitvu sv. Rite  :Saint:

----------


## kerolajn5

nemogu naći smajliće samo znam ove obične  :Sad:

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

> nemogu naći smajliće samo znam ove obične


Moraš ići na napredno ... u desnom kutu ti se nalazi  :Smile:

----------


## Sonječka

Jednom davno kad sam bila mala, pitala sam mamu kako je sigurna da nas Bog čuje. Rekla mi je da nas on uvijek čuje a da je najlakši put do Boga preko svetaca i anđela jer nas oni tamo gore uvijek zagovaraju.  :Saint:  Sigurna sam da čuju naše molitve i da će nam biti uslišane a od nas se očekuje samo strpljenje, upornost i puuuno ljubavi.  :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## kerolajn5

:Cekam:  :Cekam:  :Cekam:  :Cekam: sany betaaaaaaaaaaaa????

----------


## bugaboo

> Bok svima. Ja sam nova na ovim stranicama. Bila sam na 3 postupka na VV. Treći uspješan ali spontani u 8.tj. Moj doc. na VV otišao u privatnike pa sad tražim novog. Odlučila sam se ići na SD. Znam na koji tel. zvati za naručiti se, znam da primaju nalaze sa VV, ali koje treba donjeti na prve konzultacije to neznam. Zvala bi ih na početku 1.mj. Dali mi može neka dati informacije koliko se čeka na prve konzultacije. hvala.


Tanjam, na 1. konzultacije se ceka cca 2-4 tjedna, ovisno o guzvi i o tome zelis li se naruciti kod dr. B ili dr. T. Ja sam taman prije godinu dana zvala odmah nakon Nove Godine i dobila sam termin kod dr. T za cca 10 dana pa vjerujem da ces i ti tu negdje.

----------


## sany 7

Ništa cure beta 2,39, kao i zadnji put nemiče se s iste točke.

Idem u provom mjesecu na prirodnjak i naravno dogovor za dalje.

----------


## kiara79

> Ništa cure beta 2,39, kao i zadnji put nemiče se s iste točke.
> 
> Idem u provom mjesecu na prirodnjak i naravno dogovor za dalje.


a joj sany baš mi je žao...drži se draga,doći će i naših 9 mjeseci..

----------


## inana

hm... a znam da je tak, ali imam osjećaj da me sve zeza i nekak štopa, i luda sam više, da ni jedan nalaz nemre od prve biti ok...a kak je krenulo, i veljaču bum morala zaboraviti... malo sam tužna, pa se to i osjeti...a jel mi te tablete može dati dr. opće prakse ili moram po uputnicu, pa kod endokrinologa, pa čelkati, pa nalaze, pa čekati, pa tablete, pa nalazi, pa čekati, pa negdje krajem godine opet negdje čekati nakaj drugo da se popravi... joooj, sad sam si malo tužna...

----------


## tanjam

Hvala na pomoći. Eto ja zvala i kod dr. B 8.2.2011.

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

evo mojim curkama jedna  :Coffee:  pa da svi ispratimo ovu godinu s  :Sing: s veeelikim betama

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

> Hvala na pomoći. Eto ja zvala i kod dr. B 8.2.2011.


 :Preskace uze:  :Naklon:  :Preskace uze:

----------


## maya3

> Bok svima. Ja sam nova na ovim stranicama. Bila sam na 3 postupka na VV. Treći uspješan ali spontani u 8.tj. Moj doc. na VV otišao u privatnike pa sad tražim novog. Odlučila sam se ići na SD. Znam na koji tel. zvati za naručiti se, znam da primaju nalaze sa VV, ali koje treba donjeti na prve konzultacije to neznam. Zvala bi ih na početku 1.mj. Dali mi može neka dati informacije koliko se čeka na prve konzultacije. hvala.


I ja sam bila Lučingerova pacijentica, čekala sam na konzultacije oko mjesec i pol dana ali mi dr.B. nije priznao niti jedan nalaz sa VV tako da sada sve ispočetka, uključujući i p&p savjetovanje koje mi nije trebalo na VV. Ponesi sve nalaze na konzultacije pa će ti on reći što ćeš ponoviti.  sretno :Love:

----------


## kerolajn5

> evo mojim curkama jedna  pa da svi ispratimo ovu godinu s s veeelikim betama


  :Bye:  :Bye:

----------


## kerolajn5

iva mia kako si danas? šta ima  :Smile:

----------


## kerolajn5

> Ništa cure beta 2,39, kao i zadnji put nemiče se s iste točke.
> 
> Idem u provom mjesecu na prirodnjak i naravno dogovor za dalje.


žao mi je sany šta drugo ti reći da ne zvuči otrcano  .. nepostoje baš neke riječi utjehe..zaboraviti ćemo i mi jednom na sve ove neuspjehe,nadam se brzo     :Love:

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

> iva mia kako si danas? šta ima


eeee...ma ja sam ti dobro, danas me neki grčevi opalili...al se ipak smirilo...glava me onak potajno bolucka...kako si mi ti!?

----------


## kerolajn5

> eeee...ma ja sam ti dobro, danas me neki grčevi opalili...al se ipak smirilo...glava me onak potajno bolucka...kako si mi ti!?


ja sam dobro,,, kod mene danas nema nikakvih bolova  :Smile:  ni znakova menze , glava me isto lagano boli od popodne a čini mi se i neka žgaravica .. neznam dal sam si ju umislila il je stvarno  :Smile:

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

Baš se maloprije sama sebi smijem..... nećeš vjerovati imam žgaravicu od čokoldale.....a mlatim čokoladu u zadnjih par dana kao luda....kao da je sutra neće biti...

----------


## kerolajn5

:Laughing: baš smo smješne  oće past koji testić sutra ,,jel dolaziš u iskušenje?

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

> baš smo smješne oće past koji testić sutra ,,jel dolaziš u iskušenje?


Ma neće....sutra još izdržim....pa četvrtak....eh da još samo 2 puta spavam i eto bete...hehehehheheheheh  :Smile: 

Da ti iskrena budem baš mi je nakako mozak na paši....danas nisam mogla da ne usisam stan...prašina i to....ne mogu više blejat u jednu točku....ovak se bolje osjećam  :Smile:

----------


## kerolajn5

neka tako i treba .. ja jedva čekam naše bete  :Smile:  ja ću svoju u petak .. 11dnt ako nešto ima pokazat će dugo mi je čekati još do ponedjeljka.. nisam baš toliko strpljiva :Smile:

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

ako ne možeš izdržati...ok....ja ću ponavljati betu čisto da vidim jel se pravilno dupla....vidi ti mene što ja to optimistično pišem...uglavnom...ako bude poz.beta ja bih je ponovila u ponedjeljak...ja sam zadnji put vadila 10 dnt...i bila je oko 30 i za 2-3 dana je je došla do 275....tako da mislim da bi se trebalo vidjeti .... u svakom slučaju sretno nam bilo  :Smile:

----------


## kerolajn5

ma nego šta! i ja svoju planiram svakako ponoviti ako se u petak pokaže neka veća brojčica od 20  :Smile:  mora nam bit sretno ovaj puta i . laku noć  :Smile:

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

> ma nego šta! i ja svoju planiram svakako ponoviti ako se u petak pokaže neka veća brojčica od 20  mora nam bit sretno ovaj puta i . laku noć


Laku noć.....~~~~~~~~~~~~~evo vibrica malo za čvrsti san  :Smile:

----------


## linalena

Cure drage eto vam tu malo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ /više na odbrojavanju

i neka Vam ovo Silvestrovo ili koji dan prije/poslije bude presretan preeeeeeeesreeeeeeetaaaaaaaaaaaaaaannnnnnnnnnn

----------


## kerolajn5

zaspem ja ko top a oko 4 se probudim naspavana ,, linalena hvala na vibricama ..dugo nije bilo velike bete    :Wink:

----------


## tanjam

Hvala na informaciji maya3. Ja sam dio 5. i 6. mj. provela na odjelu ginekologije(5 tj. trudnoće) pa su mi dosta pretraga tamo napravili. Možda će to skratiti vrijeme i nepotrebno ponavljanje pretraga. Neznam, vidjet ću sve kad dođem. Nego kod njega se ide na 1. kat odmah prostorija do odjela ginekologije ili negdje drugdje ? A šta sa stranicom MPO na SD na koju sam naišla da priznaju nalaze stare do godinu dana. Mislim pretrage nisam radila na VV nego u drugim ustanovama. Jel se na sve injekcije dugo čeka ? Malo sam udavila pitanjima al kad je to sad sve novo u novoj bolnici. Hvala.

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

curke moje...ja sam vam jutros otišla izvaditi betu...jer mi je sinoć prije spavanja pojavio neki svijetlo smeđi iscjedak....sad ćemo vidjeti kolika je beta...ako odgovara nekim normalnim vrijednostima...hvatam se kreveta i nema mrdanja...ja se nadam  :Smile:

----------


## kerolajn5

> curke moje...ja sam vam jutros otišla izvaditi betu...jer mi je sinoć prije spavanja pojavio neki svijetlo smeđi iscjedak....sad ćemo vidjeti kolika je beta...ako odgovara nekim normalnim vrijednostima...hvatam se kreveta i nema mrdanja...ja se nadam


  :Love:   jooooj držim ti velike fige ,,mora biti !!  kad će biti gotov nalaz ?  evo ti malo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Wink:

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

u 12:30 ću saznati koliko čega ima ....uf, još 3 sata...e to je sad zapravo cijela vječnost....brrrrrrrr....baš me opalila neka nervoza

----------


## kerolajn5

vjerujem ti .. upali si neki film da ti vrijeme brže prođe  :Smile:  i pomoli se , evo i ja ću za tebe i tvoju betu,, bebušku  :Smile:

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

kerolajn....hvala ti baš si  :Heart:

----------


## Sonječka

Evo i mene. Bitka je izgubljena. Došla mi menga. Hvala cure na svemu i želim da vam svima bude ß visoka  da ne proživljavate ovo što ja trenutno proživljavam.  :Sad:  :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

> Evo i mene. Bitka je izgubljena. Došla mi menga. Hvala cure na svemu i želim da vam svima bude ß visoka da ne proživljavate ovo što ja trenutno proživljavam.


 
Ajmeeeeeee meni pa što je ovo danas....Sonječka nemam riječi

----------


## kerolajn5

> Evo i mene. Bitka je izgubljena. Došla mi menga. Hvala cure na svemu i želim da vam svima bude ß visoka  da ne proživljavate ovo što ja trenutno proživljavam.


sonječka  :Love:  da bol što prije prođe ,, žao mi je

----------


## Sonječka

Život ide dalje :Sad:  Kako bi rekao Delboy iz mućki ..."this time next year..."

----------


## kiara79

tanjam,da MPO odjel je tamo pokraj ginekologije gdje si ležala,meni su priznali sve nalaze iz drugih ustanova(VV,Vili,bolnica Varaždin)čak ni spermiogram nikad nismo tamo radili,baš ništa..
na injekcije se u zadnje vrijeme dugo čeka,mene dr.stavio na listu u 11 mj.i doći će mi negdje u 1.ili2.mj.tako mi je rekao..
prije se čekalo 3-4 tj.

sonječka,baš mi je žao...nemam što drugo pametno za reći... :Love: 

IvaMia,ti si trudna..isto i kerolajn :Heart: ...(dosta puta sam to na ovom topicu prorekla) :Grin:

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

kiara proročice naša  :Smile:

----------


## kerolajn5

> kiara proročice naša


 X

----------


## bugaboo

> Evo i mene. Bitka je izgubljena. Došla mi menga. Hvala cure na svemu i želim da vam svima bude ß visoka da ne proživljavate ovo što ja trenutno proživljavam.


Sonjecka, zao mi je :Crying or Very sad:  Proljece je nase vrijeme...

----------


## bugaboo

Kerolajn i Iva Mia ajde nas barem vi razveselite da mozemo u vase ime nesto popit za NG :Cool:

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

> Kerolajn i Iva Mia ajde nas barem vi razveselite da mozemo u vase ime nesto popit za NG


Ajd draga ti sad popij koju za nas ...imaš još pol sata fore do moje bete...  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## FionaM

*Sonječka*, jako mi je žao  :Love: 
*
Iva Mia* i *Kerolajn*, držim fige za trocifrene bete  :Yes:

----------


## kiara79

IvaMia,ajde više...već je i sat prošao... :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

curke moje 0,1 je moj rezultat....biti će bolje...oplakala sam....idemo dalje

----------


## kiara79

uuuuhhhhh.... :Sad:

----------


## kerolajn5

> curke moje 0,1 je moj rezultat....biti će bolje...oplakala sam....idemo dalje


Ma ja ovo jednostavno nemogu vjerovati ,, zašto?? kako ?? ufff   :Crying or Very sad:  šta ti reći osim da sam i ja sad nesretna ,, sad se ni ja više ničem ne nadam

----------


## FionaM

Joooj, Iva Mia, ne mogu ti opisati koliko mi je žao, ali kao što si i sama napisala - idemo dalje....Od srca ti želim da 2011. bude dobitna...
 :Love:

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

baš je uffffff....ne znam...očito nam nije suđeno niti ovaj put....nemoj kerolajn gubiti nadu...ja je nisam izgubila niti s ovim porazom....pa čekaju nas onih naših ledenih 6 komada...pa se nadamo njima, a nadam se i oni nama

----------


## kerolajn5

sva sreća imaš ledenih 6  :Smile: pa ćeš brzo po njih..!!!   neću gubiti nadu nego ću vas obradovati sa velikom beturinom i da lijepo i sretno zatvorimo ovu godinu !!  eto držite mi fige još koji dan .. i hvala vam svima na podršci    :Heart:

----------


## alec

Iva Mia  :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad: . bila sam ziher da si t.
please isprazni inbox jer ti ne mogu poslati pp.

----------


## leptiric2909

....i moje je beta negativna.....   :Sad: (((((((

----------


## bugaboo

Cure zao mi je :Crying or Very sad:  Bit ce bolje :Love:

----------


## crvenkapica77

> curke moje 0,1 je moj rezultat....biti će bolje...oplakala sam....idemo dalje


ajmeee     :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:     uh....bas mi je zao  :Love:

----------


## tanjam

Ah cure iako sam nova na ovom postu prošla sam ta razočaranja i nadanja i molitve i plač. Moramo biti jake jer za borbu smo stvorene. Doći će i naši +++++ići i naše bete. Budite jake i ne gubite nadu. Ako jedna želja nije zadovoljena to je dovoljan razlog da duša tuguje, a to je najveća želja od svih. Ne smijemo se kriti iza hrabrosti, osmijeha i dobrih volja i ponašanja, jer rana koja se krije sporo i teško zacjeljuje. Glavu gore i naprijed.

----------


## ValaMala

Slažem se s *tanjam*, žao mi je što je ovako ispalo nakon toliko nade, bio bi to prekrasan poklon za božić. No nema veze, ide se dalje i uskoro će stići debele bete svima, sigurna sam! Držite se

----------


## bugaboo

Noćas sa sanjala da sam konacno trudna, kad sam se probudila bila sam sretna jer sam za sada barem u snu to dozivjela.

Ali sanjarica kaze ako sanjas svoju trudnocu, ostvarit ce ti se zelje...a ja jedino zelim jednu (ili dvije) mrvice da ih mazim i pazim :Zaljubljen:

----------


## sany 7

Nešto nam nije plodna ova godina

----------


## ValaMala

Istina, no nova stiže za par dana  :Wink:  
Neka nam svima bude dobitna!

----------


## inana

naručila sam se kod endokrinologa 3.1., sad čekam, bez njega očito taj ljek nemrem dobiti...ili?... uglavnom, ići ću kod dr. opće da mi da uputnicu i izvadit ću opet hormone ovak, na bezveze da vidim jel baš tak, ili malo bolje. pa ak treba, idem te tablete kljukati, ali se bojim da u mjesec dana nemrem baš tak popravit nešto... ili?i još sam naknadno pročitala da uz to, kaj je visoko, imam onaj LH koji treba biti od 2,58 do 12,1 meni je 0,483... kaj pak sad to znači?!sad imam kaj gruntat do 3.1. Kiara bu meni znala nešto pametno napisati... ili bar malo utješno...

----------


## kerolajn5

mislim da ni od mene ovaj puta ništa ,, počeo lagani svijetlosmeđi iscjedak,, (.)(.) se ispuhale .. bzvz eto

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

> mislim da ni od mene ovaj puta ništa ,, počeo lagani svijetlosmeđi iscjedak,, (.)(.) se ispuhale .. bzvz eto


A Kerolajn neeeeee može to tako....ti si ostala naša zadnja nada

----------


## tanjam

Bugaboo ja sam već sanjala i da dolazim doma sa svojim bebaćem da ga nosim u rukama a MM otvara lesu tiho da ne zaplače. Sve to već udara na psihu takva nevjerojatno velika želja. Neznam kako stojite s godinama, meni je 38 pa mi je itekako važno da to sve ide malo brže al se na to tako ne gleda, a godine prolaze. Ludim. Svi oko mene samo dolaze sa novim vjestima-trudna sam, postat ćete ujak i ujna, teta i tetak, a ja hoću iz kože iskočit. A još k tome trebaš biti smirena bez stresa da ne poremetiš hormone, ciklus i šta još sve ne. Eto ja se raspisala al se sigurno sve tako osjećamo. Nadam se da je 2011. naša godina. Moramo se nadati.

----------


## kerolajn5

> A Kerolajn neeeeee može to tako....ti si ostala naša zadnja nada


i ja sam baš razočarana ,,,mislim da je ipak prekasno za implataciju danas 10dnt??

----------


## kerolajn5

> A Kerolajn neeeeee može to tako....ti si ostala naša zadnja nada


i ja sam baš razočarana ,,,mislim da je ipak prekasno za implataciju danas 10dnt?? iako me stomak ne boli kao da ću dobiti samo malo desni jajnik probada ,,stomak ravan ko daska?

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

> i ja sam baš razočarana ,,,mislim da je ipak prekasno za implataciju danas 10dnt?? iako me stomak ne boli kao da ću dobiti samo malo desni jajnik probada ,,stomak ravan ko daska?


 
Sve je to ok.....nemoj biti pesimistična....sve je to individualno....opusti se koliko možeš....sutra je tvoj dan.... :Smile:

----------


## kerolajn5

> Sve je to ok.....nemoj biti pesimistična....sve je to individualno....opusti se koliko možeš....sutra je tvoj dan....


ma joj znaš da je to teško nadam se da će sve biti u redu  :Smile:  kak si ti? jel tvoja menza došla ?

----------


## kerolajn5

> ....i moje je beta negativna.....  (((((((


  :Love:

----------


## sany 7

Moja je došla, curi ko iz kabla. A sinoć me bol probudila. Katastrofa

----------


## kerolajn5

mene je počelo biti strah otić do wc-a   :Unsure:

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

> ma joj znaš da je to teško nadam se da će sve biti u redu  kak si ti? jel tvoja menza došla ?


Ma ja balavim...nije još ništa krenulo kako treba...što prije dođe bolje joj je....zadavit ću tu vješticu

----------


## lavko

Pitanjce - jel netko danas zvao Sv.Duh tj. kliniku? Ja zovem, ali je linija u kvaru, možda nemam dobar broj..zovem onaj 3712109. Jel to broj? 
Ja sam friško gore..

----------


## kerolajn5

mislim da su od Božića do Nove godine na godišnjem

----------


## lavko

Ahaa, ok, nisam to ni znala..Zovem poslije Nove. Hvala!

----------


## crvenkapica77

iva-mia   isprazni inbox    :Smile:

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

> iva-mia isprazni inbox


jesam, evo ga  :Smile:

----------


## kiara79

kerolajn,sany,IvaMia..nemam riječi.. :Love: 

ja danas bila kod svog gina jer mengakasni oko 50 dana :Shock: ...katastrofa
uglavnom ja ne vjerujem,a nije ni on imam folikul od 17 mm,ne znam otkud je taj niknuo...
dobila sam Duphaston,pa ću valjda procurit.. :Rolling Eyes: 

SVIMA NEK NAM JE SRETNA I TRBUŠASTA NOVA GODINA!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :Heart:

----------


## linalena

Drage moje tužnice Sonječka, Iva Mia, Leptiric2909  :Love: 

tanjam   :Klap: 

bugaboo  :Zaljubljen:  

inana ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da se sve brzi riješi i da si brzo brzo u postupku

kerolajn5 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart: 

kiara79 pa sada udriti po kućnoj radinosti, ovaj samo kaj ne pukne a i duphostan pomaže, delajte delajte delajte  i da 14.1 dobivamo crnu labradoricu


Cure drage želim Nam svima trbuhe sa bebačima (da nebude zabune) u lijepoj 2011, uspješne postupke, kvalitetne kućne radinosti, rast plaća i veća ulaganja u MPO, da nam malo zasja sunca i za puno druženja 

Velka pusa

----------


## kerolajn5

i ja vam svima želim puno zdravlja..puno sreće.. puno živaca i novaca...puno ljubavi i BAREM jednu bebu koja će upotpuniti vaš život !! A sve tužno i što bol vam stvara neka odnese godina stara!! Neponovila se !!    :Heart:

----------


## bugaboo

Cure sve ste vec rekle, zelim nam svima do iduce NG nase bebe u avatarima :Zaljubljen:

----------


## sivka

.........drage moje, pratim vas stalno iskreno mi je žao koje nismo uspjele u ovoj godini ( hvala bogu da je na izmaku..) sljedečoj se nadam da će nam biti puno bolja i sretnija jer smo to zaslužile konačno SVE! Ja ću malo odmoriti jer sa ovom konačno dočekanom  betom sve je otišlo u .... nakon jedne kiretaže je sljedila ponovna  re kiretaža jer je ostalo DOSTA materijala... živi pakao.. potreban mi je dobar odmor i onda idemo dalje!!
DAKLE, SRETNA NAM BILA GODINA NOVA I DONJELA NAM NAŠE SMOTULJKE ŠTO PRIJE!! Pusa :Kiss:  :Heart: ........

----------


## modesty4

Sivka mislim da ti prepisuješ od mene ili ja od tebe.... I ja sam u utorak ponovo bila na 2 kiretaži u 2 tjedna! Daljnji komentari glede toga su suvišni!
Cure svima vam želim uspješnu Novu i da se prebacimo na trudnički pdf... :Yes:

----------


## kiara79

sivka i modesty... :Love: grozno kaj se sve treba proći za malenog smotuljka...stvarno mi je žao curke,držite se.
iduće godine opet smo gore...

linalena baš mi je drago kaj ste se odlučili,vjeruj neće vam biti žao.. :Heart:

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

Kerolajn ... reci nam radosnu vijest, ajde, ajde 

Drage ženice još jednom na kraju ove godine čestitam onima koji su postigli ono najvažnije barem nama u životu...dobili ili će dobiti svoje smotuljke!!!
A ostatku ekipe da im iduća godina podari snage i vjere da će se dobre stvari dogoditi u baš idućoj godini!!!!
Preživjele smo ovu godinu i idemo u nove pobjede  :Smile: 
Pusa svima  :Smile:

----------


## BOZZ

Drage moje curke i ja se pridružujem željama,stalno vas čitam i prolazim svaki trenutak sa vama.Želim vam svima ovo blaženstvo koje prolazim(JOŠ SITNO BROJIM) i šaljem vam trudničku prašinicu da vas zahvati ~~~~~~~~~~~Pusa svima curke moje!

----------


## ValaMala

*kerolajn5*, kada je beta?

----------


## kerolajn5

moja beta je 1 .. eto šta da vam kažem,,

----------


## crvenkapica77

kerolajn    :Sad:   :Sad:

----------


## kiara79

kerolajn...žao mi je.. :Love: 

bozz...~~~~~~~~~~~~za najljepši susret i lagani porod.. :Zaljubljen:

----------


## sany 7

Kerolajn žao mije.

Želim nam svima plodnu 2011

----------


## inana

sutra u 16 sati čvenk s endokrinologom... i kaj je najbolje, zvala sam gore sestru, veli da moram kod endića, da vidimo kaj je, i niš, ja se naručila, i sad živčanim, jer nisam na netu našla niš pametno,a taj 3. mi se čini tak dalek... i išao moj muž obavit svoje pretragice gore, i ja ga čekam na međukatu, tak malo zujim, a kad tam, na koga naletim?Na dr, B.!I velim ja njemu kak su mi nalazi takvi i takvi, a on meni- prolaktin?I ja malo zatiltam, i velim pa da, uaj,i onaj tsh, i onaj lh, i on me malo gleda, i veli kaj i sestra, samo je dodao da pametno da ne čekam,kaj sam se već naručila...ali ne vjerujem da bum stigla to popraviti do veljače... ali znala bum više sutra...ali Kiara bi mi mogla možda reći, kaj misliš, jel mogu sliku smirit do tada?jel se svi ti hormoni moraju mjeriti baš tada ili može usred ciklusa?

----------


## bugaboo

Kerolajn jako mi je zao :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## kiara79

hey inana,pa ti si jako brza...bravo :Smile: 
vjerojatno ćeš odmah početi sa Euthyroxom i za mjesec dana ti vrijednost TSH fino može pasti,ali prije pstupka opet obavezno izvadi TSH...hormoni štitnjače se vade neovisno o danu ciklusa,dakle nema veze...
samo polako,sve će doći i biti ok,ne se pretjerano nervirati oko toga,jer to ne možeš promijeniti,a može ti još samo više naškoditi..
sretno..

----------


## inana

sreća u nesreći je da imam prisilno kao dio plače- dodatno zdravstveno osiguranje, pa imam pravo na 2-3 pregleda godišnje kod privatnika...e da, a kao ta dva tri hormona koja su mi u banani kao u toj kombinaciji navodno ukazuju na sindrom kroničnog stresa, daj zamisli... kao, kad se taj neki vadi, trebala bi biti budna najmanje dva sata prije, i trebali bi mi izvaditi krv desetak minuta nakon uvođenja igle, jer samo pikanje uzrokuje strest i rast vrijednosti... daj zamisli ti to...tak sam u strahu da nebum na redu za veljaču...ali hvala Bogu, ciklus mi je takav da ak bu ožujak, bilo bu u početku...a kak nebi bila pod stresom, sam gruntam jel bum stigla, jel imam sve kaj je tražio, ovaj tj. bum zvala da pitam za ljekove, razbijam glavu jer mi je sve to novo, pa me i strah, pa gruntam o bolovanju, pa mi zvoni kak je dr.B. rekao da mi je jejnik tam negdje Bogu iza nogu, da bum pod totalnom anestezijom jer je pregled bio jako bolan,pa se bojim, kaj ak mi zaboravi dati anesteziju, ono, kao-recesija...a znam da se moram smiriti i vidjeti kaj bude, ali sam malo hiper, pa tak...e a koje su nuspojave tog lijeka,ti ziher znaš!kaj mi može dati taj ljek na osnovu jednog vađenja krvi?

----------


## kiara79

male doze Euthyroxa ti zapravo i nemaju nekih nuspojava,a MOGU se javiti,nemir nesanica,znojenje,gubitak tjelesne mase,lupanje srca,stenokardija(bol u prsima),proljev,povraćanje,glavobolja,tremor...da na temelju jednog vađenja mogu ti odrediti količinu Euthyroxa(ja sam počela sa 75 mcg dnevno) pije se ujutro natašte,barem pola sata prije jela...

vidim/čitam da imaš problem sa položajem jajnika,meni ti je desni jajnik skroz negdje iza maternicei kod punkcije nikako nisu mogli do njega,a punkcija je nažalost rađena bez anestezije jer je bio blagdan(a praznikom i vikendom nema anestezije)..
nadam se da ćeš ti imati više sreće... :Smile: 
i ja ću idući tjedan zvati da pitam dal su mi došle pikice..

----------


## Isabel

Hello!

Iako imam 2 stim. IVF-a iza sebe (Pol. Vili, dr. R), i iz drugog našu najveću srećicu na svijetu  :Zaljubljen: , a kako smo se odlučili za još jednu bebicu i za IVF na Svetom Duhu, ipak ne znam otkud da počnem.
Bila sam 2007. kod dr. Baumana na obradi i dogovorima o potpomognutoj, no kako je on inzistirao na barem 4-5 AIH, brzo smo doustali, jer nismo imali volje ni snage za to nakon 2 godine neuspjelog pokušaja lječenja teškog PCO-a i već 2 neuspjela AIH... 

Drage moje, kako se puno toga od mog zadnjeg IVF-a promijenilo, koji je bio 2008., a i bila sam privatno i sve plaćala, pa tako HZZO prava nisam koristila, sad ne znam od kuda krenuti.
Iako sam ovdje pokušavala proučiti, ne otvara mi se link na prvoj str., pa vas molim za malo pomoći.

Koja je procedura za stim. IVF ukratko? 

Danas ću se probati telefonski naručiti kod dr. B. na prvi, inicijalni pregled i dogovor. To je valjda step 1.!?

Hvala  :Kiss:

----------


## Isabel

> info
> 
> *korisni linkovi kako se neke teme ne bi ponavljale:*
> 
> 
> MPO  NA SD
> PRETRAGE  NA SD
> dr.  Bauman


MPO  NA SD - Ovaj link ne radi  :Sad: . Može li netko pomoći? Hvala vam!

----------


## sonči

Prvo se telefonski naruči. zatim se dolazi na pregled i daju ti popis sve što trebaš od papirologije ( brisevi,hormoni,psiholog, pravnik, HIV, HEPATITIS...........itd) u međuvremenu čekaju se ljekovi za stimulaciju. Kad sve papire prikupiš zoveš ioni ti vele da doneseš i onda doc. veli kad krečete u postupak. lijekovi se obično čekaju 3 do 4 tjedna pa sve se to da obavit u tom periodu. tako je bilo u 6 mj. kad sam ja išla.Ako se nešto promjenilo nek me cure isprave.

----------


## lavko

> Hello!
> 
> Bila sam 2007. kod dr. Baumana na obradi i dogovorima o potpomognutoj, no kako je on inzistirao na barem 4-5 AIH, brzo smo doustali, jer nismo imali volje ni snage za to nakon 2 godine neuspjelog pokušaja lječenja teškog PCO-a i već 2 neuspjela AIH... 
> 
> Hvala


Evo i ja sam prilično friška na SD kao prebjeg s VV. Upravo mi je ovo što si ti Isabel rekla upalo u oči i zanima me da li je kod dr.B inače praksa da pokušava puno puta s AIH prije IVF? Da li se s dr. može o tome diskutirati? Kakva su vaša iskustva?

----------


## TeddyBearz

> prebjeg s VV


 :Laughing: 

Nemam pojma što se tiče AIH, ja sam ih imala 4. Mislim da je uobičajeno da se ide na 3 ako su nalazi ok, pa onda na IVF.

----------


## Isabel

Lavko, nisam ti sigurna. Dr. B. je tada intistiro na AIH, iako po meni to nije imalo smisla. MM ima slabiji spermiogram, ja teški oblik PCO i totalnu anovulaciju. Nemam čak niti M nikada, tako da sam fakat težak slučaj. Pokušala sam sa bioenergijom, homeopatijom, čajevima, medovima, Metforminom, kontracepcijom... Čak niti na Klomifen nisam dobro reagirala, tj., nisam imala ovulaciju unatoč jakoj dozi. Pokušali smo Klomifenom i Femarom dvaput, i dvaput AIH. Meni uvijek treba ultra jaka doza stimulacije da izreagiram, no to onda već prelazi u HS. Ili nikako ne reagiram ili preburno. Tipično za PCO! I onda mi nije logično igrati se sa 20-25 Gonala, trovati se tom količinom, riskirati big time svaki put sa HS, da ne kažem potrošiti 5000-6000 kn na ljekove za AIH! I zato nisam pristala i dalje ići sa AIH kad sam nam htjela dati najveću šansu kad već uzimam tešku i jaku, i skupu stimulaciju, koju smijem 1-2 put godišnje.
Ovog puta mu se neću dati, ustrajati ću na svom, ako mislim da drugo nema smisla i to je to. Ako neće htjeti, idem ponovno u Vili  :Smile: .
Jeste vi đto pokušali već? Kakav je tvoj PCOS?

----------


## Sonječka

Cure ja idem najvjerojatnije ovaj mjesec u prirodni postupak s odleđenim jajnim stanicama. Da li netko zna da li mi se to računa kao IVF 2 put ili kako? Zna li itko kakva je uspješnost s tim odmrznutim stanicama. :Confused:  :Unsure:

----------


## TeddyBearz

> Cure ja idem najvjerojatnije ovaj mjesec u prirodni postupak s odleđenim jajnim stanicama. Da li netko zna da li mi se to računa kao IVF 2 put ili kako? Zna li itko kakva je uspješnost s tim odmrznutim stanicama.


Ako sama kupiš štopericu i eventualne druge lijekove (ako ih budeš trebala), to ti se ne računa pod jedan od onih 6 besplatnih. Uspješnost sa odmrznutim js baš i nije neka koliko vidim na forumu.  :Undecided:

----------


## Sonječka

Ma tako sam i mislila. Sve je to sr---e u ovoj dr---oj državi. :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## lavko

> Jeste vi đto pokušali već? Kakav je tvoj PCOS?


Joj pa mi smo supatnice s PCOS!  :Sad:  Hvala ti na informacijama.
A mi nikada nismo došli do pokušaja potpomognute jer sam zatrudnila prirodnim putem prošle godine taman kad sam bila naručena za postupak na VV, ali imala sam missed ab. I onda je dr.L. otišao. A ja sam sad friška na SD i ajmo sve ponovo...

Moj PCOS je čudnjikav, vrlo uredne M, ali LH:FSH skoro isti ali LH nešto viši, estradiol koooma (vrijednosti kao za žene u postmenopauzi), testosteron povišeni. Inzulin natašte i inzulin pod opterećenjem su mi unutar ref. vrijednosti ali pri vrhu. 
I kaj sad, nemam pojma..Koja terapija? Na što si ti reagirala u svom uspjelom IVF-u?

----------


## lavko

> Mislim da je uobičajeno da se ide na 3 ako su nalazi ok, pa onda na IVF.


A što znači nalazi ok? Misliš ako je idioptaska nepolodnost ili..?

----------


## TeddyBearz

Mislila sam većinom na nalaze spermiograma.

----------


## Isabel

Ja sam reagirala na Gonal F i Gonal F Pen. Imala sam dva IVF-a, oba uspješna, no prvu smo bebicu izgubili  :Sad:  u 32.tj.
Oba puta sam primila oko 22-26 Gonala, znači puno. 
Prvi sam put imala laganu hiperstimulaciju, 18 izvađenih js, 11 oplođenih, 5 blastocista, 2 vraćene, 1 primljena.
Drugi puta 10 izvađenih js, i to jako kasno, 21dc., jer je izgledalo kako je premala stimuacija i sve je išlo turbo sporo, već smo mislili kako neće od toga biti ništa, onda ih se 8 oplodilo, 4 su došle do blastocista, 2 vraćene, 1 se primila i to je naša curka  :Heart: ! Uz sve to sam imala opaku hiperstimulaciju, jedva je doktor odlučio ipak nastaviti sa postupkom. Na moj nagovor vratio dvije, no kako se razbuktala HS molili smo boga da se ne prime obje jer bi tad HS bila još jača. Sve je na kraju super završilo, jedna se mrvica primila, HS se smirila i to bez bolnice i intervencija srećom, no nije baš bilo bezazleno...
Ja sam za pregled i dogovor naručena 15.2., danas sam zvala.
Žao mi je za tvoj missed  :Sad: , ali biti ćeš ti opet trudna  :Smile: , nadam se uskoro!

----------


## tanjam

Čekam i čekam baš me zanima kako ću ja početi svoj novi ciklus. Pročitala sam sve vaše postove ovdje i super su mi sve vrvi od informacija, dosta toga sam saznala kaj sam i sama htjela pitati.

----------


## ValaMala

> Ako sama kupiš štopericu i eventualne druge lijekove (ako ih budeš trebala), to ti se ne računa pod jedan od onih 6 besplatnih. Uspješnost sa odmrznutim js baš i nije neka koliko vidim na forumu.


Ovo za lijekove znam, no na VV štopericu ne ubrajaju u jedan od 6 postupaka. Npr. stimulacija klomifenima+štoperica+AIH, ne broji se u postupak. Sigurno, provjerila sam tamo kod sestara jer se mi ako sada nije uspio ovaj ciklus (klomifen+štoperica+ciljani odnosi) idemo na aih gore.

----------


## inana

evo vratila se od doca...malo pametnija i dosta tužnija... napisala mi još par stvari koje moram zvaditi prije tableta, i onak mirno mi rekla, naručite se za dr. ponedjeljak za kontrolu kod mene,sa nalazima...kak da ja do pon.obavim to sve...c!za poludit... ah, neću se uzrujavati...kao taj tsh, i neki t3 ili t4, jedan od ta dva t-a moram vaditi,i neka antitjela, to se vadi neovisno od ciklusa... i ponoviti prolaktin, i tak...a sad je 3.,da i uspijem,bilo bu 10. kontrola, pa dok mi da te tablete, za dva tjedna vaditi krv, i tak...nebi bilo zabavno da ide ko po špagi... pitaš za jajnik...da, imala sam ti jake upale jajnika, koje moj dr. nije imao potrebu lječiti, pa se bogček sav izvitoperio tam nekam iza maternice, pa ga je živa muka poslikati...hehehe, pa si ja zamišljam da bu mi punkciju obavil kroz križa, ili tak nekak...hehehe.sad si ja gruntam, da nebum niš stigla zbavit za veljaču jer mi ciklus tak ide ko vekerica,pa znam da bu mi prvi dan bio oko 4.2.,a do tad sumnjam da bu se to sredilo...ali bar nebu kasno u 3., jer bu prvi dan 1.3., slaba utjeha, ali strpljen spašen...možda bu baš u tome sreća, pa mi ove godine deda Mraz donese pod bor nešto malo kmečavo...ili dva mala kmečava!

----------


## kiara79

Isabel i Lavko,naše su djiagnoze identične,samo kaj sam jako problmatičan slučaj kaj se tiče stimulacije...ima folikula,nema js...ja se tješim daje bila prerana štoperica...
trenutno sam na Metforminu...
Isabel mislim da te dr.B neće daviti sa AIH-om jer imaš bebicu iz IVF-a,tak da mislim da samo trebate skupit papire,čekaš lijekove i u postupak...
s obzirom da si naručena 15.2.ja bih ti preporučila da sad napraviš sve pretrage i odneseš mu gotove nalaze i odmah te stavlja na listu...
inače ja sad čekam lijekove od 11.-og mjeseca..nekad se čekalo 3-4 tj.sad su to produžili...očito su im srezali budžet.a mi moramo trpit...
inana kaj je rekao endokrinolog..

----------


## kiara79

inana draga,malo stani i razmisli...tvoje bebice koje ćeš imati trebaju zdravu mamicu...
pa 1.3.ti je ionak skoro veljača...znam kak je to čekati...tak ću i ja nekak,pa ćemo skupa piti kavice gore...
a sa jajnikom ista stvar kod mene...

----------


## kiara79

> Ovo za lijekove znam, no na VV štopericu ne ubrajaju u jedan od 6 postupaka. Npr. stimulacija klomifenima+štoperica+AIH, ne broji se u postupak. Sigurno, provjerila sam tamo kod sestara jer se mi ako sada nije uspio ovaj ciklus (klomifen+štoperica+ciljani odnosi) idemo na aih gore.


na sd ubrajaju štopericu pod postupak...to ti je sve od klinke do klinike..
na VV su Cetrotide cure dobivale,a ni smo ga u isto vrijeme morale kupiti.. :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## inana

buš me čekala?malo čitam, i izgleda da samo meni sve nekak škripi... a neka, na muci se poznaju junaci...a kad ti ideš?već sve dogovoreno ili?

----------


## kiara79

bum te čekala...s obzirom kak mi M dolazi...to bude ožujak...
ma to ti se samo čini,ja znam da je želja prevelika da se napokon krene,a nešto stalno koči...
nemam pojma kad zapravo krećem,kraj veljače-početak ožujka...tak negdje...sad prvo moram zvati da čujem dal  su mi stigle pikice,pa se dogovorit sa dr.za protokol...al polako,biti će,ovaj put ću biti strpljivija....bit ćemo proljetne trudnice..

----------


## inana

> bum te čekala...s obzirom kak mi M dolazi...to bude ožujak...
> ma to ti se samo čini,ja znam da je želja prevelika da se napokon krene,a nešto stalno koči...
> nemam pojma kad zapravo krećem,kraj veljače-početak ožujka...tak negdje...sad prvo moram zvati da čujem dal  su mi stigle pikice,pa se dogovorit sa dr.za protokol...al polako,biti će,ovaj put ću biti strpljivija....bit ćemo proljetne trudnice..


ja si mislim- želja je veća od pameti, ali moj muž je tu glas razuma, pa kad ja kombiniram u glavi, on veli- ne brini za datume, bilovanja i godišnji, samo polako, napravimo kaj treba, i nadamo se...a kaj drugo... a znaš kaj još?nemam krvnu grupu, sad bum ovaj tjedan išla u institut, tam sam operirana, pa oni garant imaju to, a ak ne dobijem tam papir, išla bum darovat krv, onda bum dobila knjižicu, to mi je najbrže jer se po dva mj. čeka to u petrovoj...

----------


## kiara79

pametan ti muž...
jesi izvadila markere na HIV I hepatitis?
krvna grupa ti ne treba..

----------


## inana

jesam, a tam piše da mu moram dofurat krvnu grupu i rh faktor...

----------


## kiara79

nama nikad nitko to nije rekao,ni tražio,pa ni nemamo..

----------


## inana

pa kaj nisi dobila papir na kojem piše ono sve, psihološko,pravno, hormone, i ostalo,,, kak mi naživce ide, zakaj mu ja to moram dati?argh...

----------


## Jesen82

> jesam, a tam piše da mu moram dofurat krvnu grupu i rh faktor...


evo ja malo upadam ali i meni su to stavili na popis iako ne idem na Sv.Duh... 

išla sam vaditi u Petrovu 3 u zavod za transfuziju... krvna grupa i rh faktor je gotova ja mislim za par dana a markere na hepatitis i HIV se čeka dulje...

----------


## ValaMala

I mi smo trebali rh faktor

----------


## inana

ja sam tam došla, pa mi moj dr. upisao krivu šifru, pa nije upisao-hitno, pa je rekla u 11.mj. da me može naručit za 3.1., a gle ironije, to je baš danas, pa sam ja bila pametnija, i s tom istom-neispravnom uputnicom otišla na Mirogojsku, i tam bez pol muke sve obavila za max 10 min, i za tjedan dana digla nalaz...a krvnu ću onak...

----------


## kiara79

> pa kaj nisi dobila papir na kojem piše ono sve, psihološko,pravno, hormone, i ostalo,,, kak mi naživce ide, zakaj mu ja to moram dati?argh...


dobila sam papir,znam kaj misliš...ali kg i rh mi ne pišu....i ko što sam napisala nitko nije ni tražio...
isto tako te nalaze hiv i hepatitis,kao ni pravno i psih.obradu nitko nije ni pogledao ni pitao jel imamo...
to ti je samo pro forme...

----------


## TeddyBearz

> Ovo za lijekove znam, no na VV štopericu ne ubrajaju u jedan od 6 postupaka. Npr. stimulacija klomifenima+štoperica+AIH, ne broji se u postupak. Sigurno, provjerila sam tamo kod sestara jer se mi ako sada nije uspio ovaj ciklus (klomifen+štoperica+ciljani odnosi) idemo na aih gore.


Pa da ako radiš AIH. Ako radiš IVF, npr. prirodni, i na SD uzmeš štopericu od njih, to će ti uračunati u jedan od besplatnih - tako je barem bilo kad sam ja jednom pitala.

----------


## inana

kiara79 je prava mala škrinjica znanja.. ja sam spužva, koja upija i zapitkuje...hvala na strpljenju, mentore!hehehe!

----------


## kiara79

> Pa da ako radiš AIH. Ako radiš IVF, npr. prirodni, i na SD uzmeš štopericu od njih, to će ti uračunati u jedan od besplatnih - tako je barem bilo kad sam ja jednom pitala.


X 
tako je i sada..

----------


## kiara79

> kiara79 je prava mala škrinjica znanja.. ja sam spužva, koja upija i zapitkuje...hvala na strpljenju, mentore!hehehe!


 :Embarassed: 
ja sam došla na ovaj forum ko tuka,i bilo je divnih i strpljivih cura koje su htjele pomoći i objasniti...
sve smo u istom d****,i moramo si međusobno pomoći...zato smo tu,zar ne.. :Heart:

----------


## inana

a osim toga, tko ima labradora na avataru MORA biti dobar... bolji je samo omaj koji ga ima i doma... ja!heheheh, a shvati moja pitanja kao praktičnu nastavu, jer kad ti beba dođe, onda će ti isto postavljati milijun pitanja...

----------


## kiara79

uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu a kolko sam onda tek ja dobra :Klap: ...imam 2 labradora doma... :Grin:

----------


## inana

zezaš?jooooj, blago tebi!!!ja imam jednog, moju ljubav skoro najveću(kad mu velim da mi je najveća ljubav, muž me grdo gleda)...imala sam 15 god njemačkog ovčara, pametan i odan, srce malo, pa njufića 13 god., kolko kila mesa i dlake na njemu, toliko kila čiste ljubavi, ali labradori, koja je to dobrodušnost... ma nema boljeg psa za obitelj koja planira dijete ili ga već ima...sama dobrota... i trapavost!

----------


## ValaMala

> Pa da ako radiš AIH. Ako radiš IVF, npr. prirodni, i na SD uzmeš štopericu od njih, to će ti uračunati u jedan od besplatnih - tako je barem bilo kad sam ja jednom pitala.


Tako mi je i logično, no netko je bio pisao da si mora sam kupovati štopericu, jer da se inače uračunava kao postupak?

----------


## ValaMala

> zezaš?jooooj, blago tebi!!!ja imam jednog, moju ljubav skoro najveću(kad mu velim da mi je najveća ljubav, muž me grdo gleda)...imala sam 15 god njemačkog ovčara, pametan i odan, srce malo, pa njufića 13 god., kolko kila mesa i dlake na njemu, toliko kila čiste ljubavi, ali labradori, koja je to dobrodušnost... ma nema boljeg psa za obitelj koja planira dijete ili ga već ima...sama dobrota... i trapavost!


Vrlo poznato. Mi doma imamo tri kujice, ljubavi preko krova, ponekad ne znam kako bih prošla kroz neke stvari da nije bilo njih da me nasmiju i utješe, i mene i mužeka...

----------


## lavko

> Pa da ako radiš AIH. Ako radiš IVF, npr. prirodni, i na SD uzmeš štopericu od njih, to će ti uračunati u jedan od besplatnih - tako je barem bilo kad sam ja jednom pitala.


Ha??? Dobro, ja stvarno pojma nemam o protokolima, ali ovo znači da ti tu jednu jedincatu štopericu broje kao cijeli jedan postupak? A lijekove koje dobiš prije štoperice? Još jedan? 
Ne kontam..

----------


## linalena

Dobro jutro, kaj ima novoga??? Vidim samo loše stvari ma u ovoj godini će se sve preokrenuti na bolje, tak mi dobro zvuči ta dvije i jedanaesta

EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE i ja uskoro dobivam labradoricu, crnu ko Kiarinu, jedva čekam. Prije idem na nekoliko dana u London, obaviti šoping vitaminčeka, tamo mužu nije neugodno usred apoteke objašnjavati da mu treba za poboljšavanje spermiograma, 

i onda čekamo moju M i 10ti dan na UZV i na odleđivanje. A dal se to broji ko postupak?????

----------


## kiara79

linalena ženo,pa di si ti...oooo frajla ide u London,kupi mi magnet za frižider :Grin: ...
lijepo,lijepo...samo se dobro odmori i u nove pohode...
odleđivanje js se ne broji..

lavko ne,ako ideš u prirodni IVF i dobiješ stopericu od bolnice,računa se kao postupak,znači od 6,imaš 1 manje...ako ideš u stimulirani (gonal,menopur + štoperica)isto se računa kao 1 postupak,ne odvaja se štoperica posebno,ako joj prethodi stimulacija.

ja danas zvala za pikice...i moje još nisu stigle...jedna info za one koji čekaju...
lijekovi su stigli za sve one koji su na listi do rednog broja 211,cure možete podići lijekiće,rekla mi danas sr.P.
moji će vjerojatno idući mjesec...276.-a sam na listi :Shock: ..to znači da ću čekati lijekove puna 3 mjeseca :Shock: (a donedavno se čekalo 3-4 tj)

----------


## Isabel

> Isabel i Lavko,naše su djiagnoze identične,samo  kaj sam jako problmatičan slučaj kaj se tiče stimulacije...ima  folikula,nema js...ja se tješim daje bila prerana štoperica...
> trenutno sam na Metforminu...
> Isabel  mislim da te dr.B neće daviti sa AIH-om jer imaš bebicu iz IVF-a,tak da  mislim da samo trebate skupit papire,čekaš lijekove i u postupak...
> s  obzirom da si naručena 15.2.ja bih ti preporučila da sad napraviš sve  pretrage i odneseš mu gotove nalaze i odmah te stavlja na listu...
> .


On topic:
A što mi sve treba? Otkud da počnem? Koje sve pretrage?
Off topic:
I mi imamo bijelog labradora  :Smile:

----------


## kiara79

Isabel,hormoni 2-5 dc,brisevi,papa i uzv od soc gina,hiv i hepatitis markeri,p&p...s obzirom da već imaš IVF bebicu uzmi i dokumentaciju od prošlog IVF-a(ne znam jel treba,al možda će doc htjeti pogledati) i spermiogram..

----------


## Isabel

E da, a kako hormone uzeti 2-5 dc, kad nemam M, a i ako ju isprovociram sa Dabrostonom, nije onda to pravovaljani nalaz, ili? Ali nema veye, budem ovo ostalo, pa lako hormon ostavim za zadnje.

Hvala ti!

I što je p&p?  :Embarassed: 
I da li treba psiholog i te gluposti??

----------


## kiara79

p&p je pravno i psihološko testiranje...
ja sad nemam M već 2 mjeseca i pijem dabroston i nakon toga idem vaditi hormone..

----------


## lavko

> linalena ženo,pa di si ti...oooo frajla ide u London,kupi mi magnet za frižider...
> lijepo,lijepo...samo se dobro odmori i u nove pohode...
> odleđivanje js se ne broji..
> 
> lavko ne,ako ideš u prirodni IVF i dobiješ stopericu od bolnice,računa se kao postupak,znači od 6,imaš 1 manje...ako ideš u stimulirani (gonal,menopur + štoperica)isto se računa kao 1 postupak,ne odvaja se štoperica posebno,ako joj prethodi stimulacija.


OK, ajde barem to da nisam krivo shvatila. 
Dobro, sad jedno kombinatoričko pitanje - možda bedasto, al ne kužim još puno. Recimo dr. odluči pokušavati s AIH i tako ispuca npr. 3 pokušaja. I niš se ne desi. Ostaje mi još 3 za IVF. Jel onda ima smisla ta tri AIH odraditi negdje privatno, a čuvati ovih državnih 6 za IVF? Jel to glupo? 

*Isabel,* ja kad sam došla prvi puta, nisam imala skoro pa niš, samo briseve. Onda mi je dr.B napisao što da obavim. Iako je super ako dođeš već sa svim nalazima, ako ti ginić hoće dati uputnice da ih obaviš.

Šifra: nemam labradore. I am a cat person :Razz:

----------


## TeddyBearz

> i onda čekamo moju M i 10ti dan na UZV i na odleđivanje. A dal se to broji ko postupak?????


Ne ako sama kupiš štopericu.

----------


## TeddyBearz

> Recimo dr. odluči pokušavati s AIH i tako ispuca npr. 3 pokušaja. I niš se ne desi. Ostaje mi još 3 za IVF.


AIH se ne računaju u tih 6, samo IVF.

----------


## lavko

> AIH se ne računaju u tih 6, samo IVF.


Ajme bruke, fakat sam neznalica :Embarassed:  Grooznooo, zaboravite da te vidjele!!
Hvala na odgovoru  :Smile:

----------


## tanjam

Eto da se i ja uključim sa pitanjem. Da li kad ti doc da što sve treba napravit od nalaza to trebamo napraviti samo mi ili i muževi??

----------


## tanjam

I još jedno - one koje su već obavile par postupaka prije novog zakona npr. na VV (ili druga ustanova) da li trebaju obaviti p&p za npr. sveti duh ako idu na postupak nakon novog zakona ???

----------


## tanjam

Kad dođeš na prve konzultacije da li se uđe u jednu od onih kabina pa se čeka da te pozove, dal se trebaš odmah skinuti ili je najprije razgovor pa pregled po potrebi ???

----------


## lberc

Ja idem u utorak na prve konzultacije,inače sam izbjeglica sa vv.
Nalaze imam stare sto godina,inače je sa mnom sve ok,mm ima loš spermiogram.Jedva čekam utorak da vidim kaj budem sve morala od nalaza ponoviti,kak budem dugo čekala postupak...
Ne budem ništa vadila prije dok mi dr. ne napiše kaj da ponovim

----------


## tanjam

Super Iberc onda se javi i napiši sve detaljno postupak. Ja sam isto sa VV, ja OK, MM loš spermiogram-oligoasthenozoospermia. Ja 72 mm 76, 3 postupka (gonal,klomifen,menopur).

----------


## TeddyBearz

> Eto da se i ja uključim sa pitanjem. Da li kad ti doc da što sve treba napravit od nalaza to trebamo napraviti samo mi ili i muževi??


Pa ovisi kako koje.  :Grin:  Pravno i psihološko radite zajedno, HIV i hepatitis isto, spermiogram samo on  :Grin: , a ostalo samo ti (ako nisam nešto zaboravila).




> Kad dođeš na prve konzultacije da li se uđe u  jednu od onih kabina pa se čeka da te pozove, dal se trebaš odmah  skinuti ili je najprije razgovor pa pregled po potrebi ???


Kad sam ja išla prvi put (doduše, davno je to bilo), samo razgovor prvi put.

----------


## sonči

Nisam znala da se sad tako dugo ljekovi čekaju. Onda moram i ja nazvat da dođem na red do ljeta.

----------


## Sonječka

Hi cure. Imam jedno pitanjce. Jel vi imate problema na poslu zbog MPO?
Ja imam. Šefica mi je super i sva je puna razumjevanja, kolege su tako tako jer kao ispaštaju zbog mojih problema  :Mad:  a u upravi i ravnateljstvu kao ono "mi ti želimo sve najbolje" ali s posla se ne smije izostajat i kasnit. Da vam ne pričam o tome kako neki dolaze na posao u 9, pola10 (radi se od 7).Svi smo mi jednaki ali su neki jednakiji. Ma danas mi rekli ako hoću ići na folikulo. moram uzet dan godišnjeg ili bolovanje :Shock:  Ostala sam u šoku jer kako radim samo ujutro nije bilo problema jer se znalo da i bolnice rade samo ujutro pretrage pa je bilo ok. Samo sam se javila i otišla i vratila se na posao. Najčešće sam izostajala s posla 45 min kad sam išla na folikulom. Pazite konsatataciju na kraju svega "pitaj Boga koliko ćeš puta ići sad kad ti nije uspjelo prvi put" :Evil or Very Mad:  :Shock:  FU_ _ K YOU glupa babo. Sorry na izrazu.  

of topick: ja imam 4 pesa ali htjela bi imati i macu. :Yes:

----------


## tanjam

Sonječka kaj si ne možeš pisati sate koliko izostaješ pa prebijati sa satima prekovremenog ili zbrojiš sate izostanka i za toliko umanjiš dane godišnjeg, ja sam tako radila i moji su se složili s tim - pogotovo skidanje prekovremenih-nisu morali platiti

----------


## lavko

Ajoj, ljudi su stvarno zli do neba i nazad..
Ja sam zasada u dobroj situaciji da kucnem o drvo, imaju razumijevanja. 
Probaj pitati da nadoknadiš to što te neće biti ujutro, ja nekad ostanem odraditi onoliko koliko kasnim. 
A te komentare ko da nisi čula...njima na dušu.

----------


## kiara79

sonječka pogledaj moju temu-MPO i posao i sve će ti biti jasno...isto sr***ko i kod tebe...no comment..
 tanjam,ako nisi obavila p&p morat ćeš,a kad dođeš na konzultacije uđeš u kabinu i ne treba se skidati,razgovaraš sa dr.a on će ti reći da li će raditi UZV ili ne,pa se odeš skinuti...mene nije gledao,a frendicu prije mjesec dana je...tak da ne znam,budi spremna..

----------


## Sonječka

Ma probala ja sa njima pregovarat ali to je njima science fiction. U biti mislim da su namjerno pokvareni jer mogu biti takvi. Ja ću se raspitati još oko toga ali sumnjam da ću išta postići. Stvar je u tome da radim u državnoj firmi pa nema prekovremenih i ostajanja duže jer je radno vrijeme fiksno pa tako nemaš ni mogućnost to na taj način prelomit. A to za godišnji nisam znala da ti mogu oduzimati sate od godišnjeg. Može mi to netko pojasnit molim vas. :Confused:

----------


## kiara79

i kod mene u isto tak pokvareni,isto radim u državnoj firmi i imam preko 300 prekovremenih,ne mogu dobiti slobodan dan,a ovo o oduzimanju sati od godišnjeg 1.put čujem...svaka vam čast ako tak možete i imate takve šefove...mene bi živu pojeli..
od folikulometrije do bete sam na godišnjem i bolovanju..

----------


## tanjam

Sati odlazaka na preglede i slično sam zbrajala, npr. jedan dan 2h, treći dan 2h i tako sve koliko sam izostajala. Na kraju mjeseca mi se npr. skupilo 20 h izostanaka, što je iznosilo 8+8+4= 2 dana GO i 4 h. Znači još 4h izostanaka i to je još jedan dan GO. Vodila sam si evidenciju takvih izostanaka i kad mi se skupilo npr. izostanaka za jedan tjedan GO (5 radnih dana po 8h) u isplatnoj listi mi je obračunato 5 dana GO. To je funkcioniralo i takav je bio dogovor, a pošto sam knjigovođa u tom obrtu radila sam obračune plaća i sve je bilo ok. Za državne službe ne znam kako su tako rigorozni, kaj nebi tamo sve trebalo biti punu blaže i jednostavnije.

----------


## Gosparka

Ja sam također u državnoj firmi, uredski posao, i uvijek otvorim bolovanje od prvog dana. A moram ga otvoriti jer u Zg-u provedem 20 dana i vučem ga sve do bete i dalje ako treba. I nije me uopće briga, jer znam da ni njih nije briga za mene (čast izuzecima). A otkaz mi sigurno neće udjeliti jer kad radim potežem ko kobila  :Grin: , na dva radna mjesta za jednu bjednu plaćicu. A kad se vratim s BO dočeka me ured pun spisa i moram se vratiti unatrag s poslom onoliko koliko me nije bilo+tekući poslovi. Jer "nema tko da me mijenja dok ja ŠETAM!!!"  :Evil or Very Mad: . Tako vam je na mojoj "psihijatriji"  :Grin:  ...so...od tada sam rekla da mislim samo na sebe i svoj cilj...a njih ko..  :Wink: 
pa i pod cijenu otkaza.

----------


## linalena

> Ne ako sama kupiš štopericu.


a kaj će mi štopati ako imam samo odmrzavanje, oplodnju i transfer, ako pritome ne rade punkciju svježe stanice????
Možda je tako ako se radi i punkcija pa se onda broji kao postupak a ako je samo transfer onda ne????

----------


## Sonječka

Danas sam rekla da moji prioritet u životu nije posao već dijete pa i po cijenu otkaza. Rekla sam samoj sebi da više neću biti dobrica koja samo šuti i radi ko konj dok drugi imaju "pametnijeg posla" Odlučila sam da i ja definitivno imam "pametnijeg posla" :Coffee:  :Mad:

----------


## TeddyBearz

> a kaj će mi štopati ako imam samo odmrzavanje, oplodnju i transfer, ako pritome ne rade punkciju svježe stanice????
> Možda je tako ako se radi i punkcija pa se onda broji kao postupak a ako je samo transfer onda ne????


Pa štopaju ti tu svježu, tempiraju ovulaciju. Iako je ja na kraju nisam dobila kad sam išla sa smrznutima. Mislim da nema veze sa punkcijom.

----------


## bugaboo

Ja oba puta u postupku s odmrznutim nisam primala stopericu niti je bilo govora o tome. Dobro vam je nabaviti LH trakice (one jeftine preko saveontests.com) za detektiranje ovulacije kad idete sa smrznutim JS u postupak jer dr. tako lakse moze pogoditi kad je ovulacija, nismo sve iste, nekima folikuli pucaju na 20 mm, a nekima na 26 mm...

Zao mi je sto imate problema na poslu zbog izlazenja na folikulometrije. Moram priznati da kod mene (privatna firma) za sad nije frka, dodjem pola sata kasnije na posao, ali i ostanem cesto duze tako da bolovanje/GO uzimam samo na dan punkcije i od transfera do bete (ili samo par dana nakon transfera).

----------


## inana

> Hi cure. Imam jedno pitanjce. Jel vi imate problema na poslu zbog MPO?
> Ja imam. Šefica mi je super i sva je puna razumjevanja, kolege su tako tako jer kao ispaštaju zbog mojih problema  a u upravi i ravnateljstvu kao ono "mi ti želimo sve najbolje" ali s posla se ne smije izostajat i kasnit. Da vam ne pričam o tome kako neki dolaze na posao u 9, pola10 (radi se od 7).Svi smo mi jednaki ali su neki jednakiji. Ma danas mi rekli ako hoću ići na folikulo. moram uzet dan godišnjeg ili bolovanje Ostala sam u šoku jer kako radim samo ujutro nije bilo problema jer se znalo da i bolnice rade samo ujutro pretrage pa je bilo ok. Samo sam se javila i otišla i vratila se na posao. Najčešće sam izostajala s posla 45 min kad sam išla na folikulom. Pazite konsatataciju na kraju svega "pitaj Boga koliko ćeš puta ići sad kad ti nije uspjelo prvi put" FU_ _ K YOU glupa babo. Sorry na izrazu.  
> 
> of topick: ja imam 4 pesa ali htjela bi imati i macu.


hehehe, htjela bi micu? di ima volje, ima i načina! sve smo pravi dokaz!

----------


## inana

> Vrlo poznato. Mi doma imamo tri kujice, ljubavi preko krova, ponekad ne znam kako bih prošla kroz neke stvari da nije bilo njih da me nasmiju i utješe, i mene i mužeka...


baš utješe, jelda? a kak sam kuži, kad god sam tužna- a to je ili kad mi nalaz nije dobar ili kad glupa m. ipak dođe,a ja se svaki mj. nadam da nebu, i samo dođe, i spusti glavu na koljena i točno bude miran i dobar koliko mi treba...i fakat na trenutak sve zaboravim... i sad jučer neka kombinacija, da bum od prijatelja dobila njem. ovčara... pa si mislim, nije dupla briga nego duplo veselje...

----------


## inana

Početno
Tanjam
    Kad dođeš na prve konzultacije da li se uđe u jednu od onih kabina pa se čeka da te pozove, dal se trebaš odmah skinuti ili je najprije razgovor pa pregled po potrebi ??? 

ja sam ti bila u 11. mjesecu kakti na prvom dogovoru, dok sam čekala dr., sestra P. je rekla da uđem u kabinu, skinem se i čekam da me zove, ja njoj- joooj, pa ja sam vam tu sam za razgovor- ali ona meni- napravi kak sam ti rekla, sve bu ok., i ja ušla, kaj ću, ja trebam njih, a ne oni mene, i kad me prozvali, ja uđem, hvala Bogu da sam imala suknju, jer ti daju neku krpu, ja neznam jel da omotam ko pareo ili kaj s tim, i kad sam ušla, imam kaj vidjet- ukrug stajalo 5-6 ljudi, kao oni studiraju, ili specijalizanti, kaj ja znam, ali reko, kad sam tu, ajde, jer da ovi nisu na nekom učili, nebi meni danas mogli ovi pomagat... i tak su oni buljili u telkač, i spitavali me, ali je onda uletio dr B., i našao jajnik, koji je bio tam negdje iza, i rekao da je teško dostupan, i da kak je bolno, punkcija nebu mogla bez anestezije...jej! i nakon toga sam vani pričekala s mužem kad smo skupa išli na razgovor i dogovor... eto, to ti je moje iskustvo, ak ti kaj pomaže...

----------


## inana

> linalena ženo,pa di si ti...oooo frajla ide u London,kupi mi magnet za frižider...
> lijepo,lijepo...samo se dobro odmori i u nove pohode...
> odleđivanje js se ne broji..
> 
> lavko ne,ako ideš u prirodni IVF i dobiješ stopericu od bolnice,računa se kao postupak,znači od 6,imaš 1 manje...ako ideš u stimulirani (gonal,menopur + štoperica)isto se računa kao 1 postupak,ne odvaja se štoperica posebno,ako joj prethodi stimulacija.
> 
> ja danas zvala za pikice...i moje još nisu stigle...jedna info za one koji čekaju...
> lijekovi su stigli za sve one koji su na listi do rednog broja 211,cure možete podići lijekiće,rekla mi danas sr.P.
> moji će vjerojatno idući mjesec...276.-a sam na listi..to znači da ću čekati lijekove puna 3 mjeseca(a donedavno se čekalo 3-4 tj)


mi smo 20 brojeva iza tebe, kaj to znači da ni teoretski nebumo u postupku u veljači? a možda i bolje, možda to sama sudbina meni hoće reći da ne žurim i da sve obavim bez pritiska...a možda ljekovi kasne da ipak budemo skupa u postupku, hihihi, ja i mentorica!

----------


## inana

odo ja vadit krv na sv. Duh...

----------


## inana

e da... moja sreća...dođem na šalter, i ženska me pita- jeste naručeni- ja onak mrtvo hladno- ne...Veli ona meni- morate se naručiti...evo ja ću vas sad naručiti, ima termin u 3. mjesecu...ja u šoku pitam dali se šali, pa mi veli- možda vam mogu rješiti TSH drugi tjedan ak ima termin... odite u vinogradsku ili institut, oni bi vam mogli imati sve, pa vas primit... ja još u šoku kažem- pa zadnji put sam samo došla, nisam se naručivala, veli ona meni da ne, da sam se sigurno naručila ali da sam zaboravila...pa ja bum se upucala...

----------


## andream

cure, evo ako vas ja mogu utješiti počela sam sa stimuliranim krajem rujna prošle godine koji je bio neuspješan. Zapisana sam tek za travanj za novi stimulirani u Vinogradskoj. Možda je isto bitno da između tih stimuliranih postupaka možete ići na polustimulirane ili prirodne jer i to može uroditi plodom. Mislim da će to čekanje sada biti politika svih bolnica, na žalost...

----------


## kiara79

> cure, evo ako vas ja mogu utješiti počela sam sa stimuliranim krajem rujna prošle godine koji je bio neuspješan. Zapisana sam tek za travanj za novi stimulirani u Vinogradskoj. Možda je isto bitno da između tih stimuliranih postupaka možete ići na polustimulirane ili prirodne jer i to može uroditi plodom. Mislim da će to čekanje sada biti politika svih bolnica, na žalost...


sve je to lijepo i krasno za vas kod kojih se nađe js,ja ne znam kaj onda sa menom kad ni sa 30 gonala ne dobim js...
ne znam da bi mi tu kakvi prirodnjaci pomogli... :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## andream

Kiara, ja sam uz više od 30 menopura imala jedva jednu jajnu stanicu, a uz femaru sam imala dva lijepa folikula (ne znam na žalost je li bilo jajnih stanica u njima jer su puknuli prije punkcije), vjerujem da nisu bili prazni. U prirodnjaku isto jedan folikul, kao i u ful stimuliranom.

----------


## science

Ja sam totalno fresh ovdje jer sam stigla tražeći odgovor...naime, prvenstveno iz Sl. Broda sam, i na SD idem na IVF prvi put...problem je nastao kada sam pokušala danas saznati koji sam broj na listi jer mi je dr. Bauman rekao "otprilike" 256 ili 257...danas me sestra otpilila i pokušavam ih dobiti cijelo vrijeme, ali nitko se ne javlja,,,zna li netko na koji način mogu doznati koji sam broj na listi...?? 
Mislim, ako je danas izašla lista do broja 211, onda to znači da ovaj mjesec ne ulazimo u postupak...ništa mi nije jasno,,,malo sam bila razočarana i načinom na koji me sestra otpilila,,kao, pa ne pada mi na pamet sad tražit vas i vidjet koji ste broj...
Hvala vam cure unaprijed,,,

----------


## kiara79

> Kiara, ja sam uz više od 30 menopura imala jedva jednu jajnu stanicu, a uz femaru sam imala dva lijepa folikula (ne znam na žalost je li bilo jajnih stanica u njima jer su puknuli prije punkcije), vjerujem da nisu bili prazni. U prirodnjaku isto jedan folikul, kao i u ful stimuliranom.


andream,kaj su ti rekli kakvu ćeš sad stimulaciju dobiti...
je li ti itko nakon stimulacije od 30 i nešto menopura,objasnio zašto si dobila jedva jednu js..

inana,ako si 20 brojeva iza mene,onda očito u ožujku pijemo skupa kavicu... :Wink:

----------


## andream

Nitko mi ništa nije rekao, osim da bih bolje reagirala da su mi dali gonale. Iako... upitno je to, ja sam upravo na menopurima prije dvije i pol godine imala osam jajnih stanica. Mislim da su u pitanju godine (39) i loš ciklus.

----------


## andream

Kiara, jesu li tebi što rekli zašto je bila tako loša reakcija?

----------


## kiara79

> Kiara, jesu li tebi što rekli zašto je bila tako loša reakcija?


ne,nikad nitko ništa nije rekao..
mada se ja tješim da je vjerojatno bila prerana štoperica...al to ja mislim,a što je zapravo bilo...tko zna..

----------


## Palcicazg

cure, kakva je procedura na SD za preuzimanje pikica, da li oni mene zovu ili ja njih zovem?

----------


## Gosparka

> sve je to lijepo i krasno za vas kod kojih se nađe js,ja ne znam kaj onda sa menom kad ni sa 30 gonala ne dobim js...
> ne znam da bi mi tu kakvi prirodnjaci pomogli...



*kiara*, ako te mogu barem ovako ohrabriti...moja prijateljica je dva puta za redom bila bez js (jedan stimulirani, jedan prirodnjak), a u sljedećem pokušaju je itetako uspjela, sad nosi dvije mrvice  :Smile: .

----------


## sany 7

> cure, kakva je procedura na SD za preuzimanje pikica, da li oni mene zovu ili ja njih zovem?


Ti njih zoveš

----------


## kiara79

> *kiara*, ako te mogu barem ovako ohrabriti...moja prijateljica je dva puta za redom bila bez js (jedan stimulirani, jedan prirodnjak), a u sljedećem pokušaju je itetako uspjela, sad nosi dvije mrvice .


kakav joj je bio taj dobitni postupak(mislim sa kojom stimulacijom)...

----------


## Gosparka

Dobitni je bio s Gonalima, 21 kom i 11 decapeptyla, od toga 5 js. Ovaj prijašnji stimulirani je bio s Menopurima, 27 kom i 0 js, te prirodnjak isto 0 js. 
Koliko se sjećam, objašnjenje je bilo da se to zna dogoditi i ne mora značiti da u sljedećem postupku neće biti js. Tako je i bilo  :Smile:

----------


## kiara79

> Dobitni je bio s Gonalima, 21 kom i 11 decapeptyla, od toga 5 js. Ovaj prijašnji stimulirani je bio s Menopurima, 27 kom i 0 js, te prirodnjak isto 0 js. 
> Koliko se sjećam, objašnjenje je bilo da se to zna dogoditi i ne mora značiti da u sljedećem postupku neće biti js. Tako je i bilo


moj sljedeći će biti sa kombinacijom gonal+menopur...ma nemam pojma,baš sam skeptična...
meni nije ni spominjao neku supresiju..

----------


## leptiric2909

Pitanjce.... Zadnji postupak mi je bio sad u 12 mjesecu, beta negativna...
Dali sad kad mi prođe menga samo odem ujutro na folikulometriju i dogovor za dalje
ili da zovem i naručim se???

----------


## Gosparka

*kiara,* ona je bila u Petrovoj. I nemoj biti skeptična, zašto...ožujak će sigurno biti dobitni  :Wink: , vidjet ćeš! A i ekipa sa SD je super, samo im vjeruj, slušaj sve što ti govore i sve će doći na svoje. Ja odsad idem samo za dr. B.  :Grin:   :Naklon:

----------


## kiara79

> *kiara,* ona je bila u Petrovoj. I nemoj biti skeptična, zašto...ožujak će sigurno biti dobitni , vidjet ćeš! A i ekipa sa SD je super, samo im vjeruj, slušaj sve što ti govore i sve će doći na svoje. Ja odsad idem samo za dr. B.


ma naravno da je ekipa odlična,zato ja ne bih ni išla negdje drugdje...
ma malo me frkica poslije one stimulacuje,kaj se sve izdešavalo,samo se bojim da neće opet biti jajne stanice i da završim u bolnici ...dosta mi je bilo...

prije  se za prirodnjak samo moglo doći gore na folikulometriju u pola 8,ali već neko vrijeme piše da se za prirodni ciklus treba dogovoriti sa dr.
pa najbolje ti je da nazoveš i probaš se dogovoriti,dr.B voli prirodnjake iza stimulacije...

----------


## Gosparka

Draga, znam da ti je dosta svega...ja sam u 3,5 g. prošla i operaciju maternice i 5 stimuliranih i trudnoću i kiretažu i evo me još sam tu...malo poljuljanih očekivanja, al se ne dam  :Smile: ...tako i ti, drži se i nemoj biti pesimistična, očekivaj samo najbolje i sve će jednom doći na svoje...mora  :Love: . Ovo se odnosi i za sve ostale curke  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## tanjam

LINALENA vidim da ste u 10/2010 obavili PP savjetovanje. Daj mi neke informacije, kak to izgleda, kaj su te pitali, o čemu ste razgovarali, kako se postaviti. Hvala.

----------


## tanjam

INANA, jesi obavila psihološko na Šalati?. Kako je prošlo, informacije lijepo te molim.

----------


## sany 7

> Pitanjce.... Zadnji postupak mi je bio sad u 12 mjesecu, beta negativna...
> Dali sad kad mi prođe menga samo odem ujutro na folikulometriju i dogovor za dalje
> ili da zovem i naručim se???


Samo odi nemoraš se naručivati, ja zvala. Tako mi je rekla sestra

----------


## ValaMala

> LINALENA vidim da ste u 10/2010 obavili PP savjetovanje. Daj mi neke informacije, kak to izgleda, kaj su te pitali, o čemu ste razgovarali, kako se postaviti. Hvala.


Mi smo oboje obavili na VV i bilo je skroz ok. Puno ti znači tko to vodi, nama su na pravnom s. bile dvije mlade cure i razgovarali smo o svemu, bile su skroz normalne, zezali smo se i tako to. Zapravo smo ih dobro isprepitali u vezi nekih pravnih stvari koje su nas zanimale. 
Psihologinja je bila starija, isto ful simpatična i isto tako je bio normalan razgovor. Pitala nas je kako se osjećamo idući u cijelu MPO priču, koje su nam brige, imamo li nekih zadrški i slično. Odmah na početku je rekla da je taj razgovor nema ulogu da par "diskvalificira", a na kraju je rekla da joj se u bilo kojem trenutku možemo javiti bilo zajedno, bilo pojedinačno ako zatrebamo razgovor, podršku i sl. 

Tako da je naše iskustvo bilo super i obavili smo to u sat vremena sve skupa, no znam ljude kojima je bilo prilično jadno. Ovisi gdje ideš i na kakve ljude naiđeš valjda. Sretno!

----------


## inana

> INANA, jesi obavila psihološko na Šalati?. Kako je prošlo, informacije lijepo te molim.


jesam, neka simpa doktorica, Irena čini mi se... a gle, došli smo u 8, malo popričali s njom, isto nas pitala dali znamo kaj nas sve čeka, objasnila mi da bum se pikala, da bum išla na uzv, da se nakon transfera odmaram, mog muža upozorila da budem od ljekova malo osjetljivija, pa da nek se ne čudi ako banalne stvari uzmem srcu, i reagiram burno, ili ako pak na neku bitnu stvar ostanem mrtva hladna, da je to utjecaj hormona, uputila me da u dogovoru s doktorom uzmem bolovanje koliko god mi trebalo, i da moram biti malo sebična, i dati si vremena... naravno, rekla je da ina parova koji su joj bili i nakon 30 neuspjelih pokušaja, ali su i dalje uporni- tu su se meni malo zasuzile oke, jer ja o tome uopče ne razmišljam...

----------


## tanjam

Hvala cure ma super ste. Ja inače sve volim sve znati unaprijed jer se onda osječam sigurnije i mogu bolje pamtiti i pratiti neke stvari a ne da dođem ko da me je neko lupio mokrom krpom po mozgu pa sam tako ko tuka. Hvala.

----------


## lberc

Cure,ak ima koja koja se preselila sa vv na sveti duh,jel ste uzimale kakve stare nalaze sa vv?
Jučer sam slagala papire za sveti duh i vidjela da onih nalaza od hepatitisa,hiv i ono drugo kaj smo radili ne,nemam,samo krvne grupe imam,valjda je sve ostalo na vv.
Neda mi se sve to opet vaditi,valjda bi mi priznali one kaj imam.

----------


## Sonječka

Iva Mia isprazni PP da ti mogu poslat poruku.

----------


## ValaMala

*Iberc*, 100% znam da daju da ih se kopira, ali sam prilično sigurna da ako ideš od njih daju da ih baš uzmeš. Ne vidim zašto ne.

----------


## tanjam

Iberc ja sam trebala nalaze od markera HIV,HEPATITIS što sam vadila za potrebe VV-a kad sam u 04/2010 ležala na ginekologiji na SD pa sam nazvala dr.L da mi ih pripremi pa mi ih je ostavio na porti VV (originale), a kako njega sad više nema tamo nazovi sestre pa ih pitaj jel možeš doć po njih ili ti isto mogu ostaviti na porti. Nema problema za nalaze sve ih možeš dobiti (uzeti) sa VV.

----------


## lberc

Super,u utorak sam ionak naručena tek oko 11,pa stignem prije svratit do vv.
Sad se opet moram naviknut na novu bolnicu,doktore,sestre....užas!

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

> Iva Mia isprazni PP da ti mogu poslat poruku.


Evo ga...nisam bila na forumu...sorry što sam tek sad vidjela ...šalji  :Smile:

----------


## inana

cure, jel koja zna...sutra idem vaditi gore krv, ponoviti one sve hormone, orvenstveno tsh i onaj t3 i t4, sad malo gledam, endokrinologica mi rekla da za te hormone uopće nije bitan dan ciklusa, a na linku piše da se moraju vaditi 3 dan... i bio bi treći dan da moja m. nije drugi puta u 15 godina odlučila kasniti...tak da bu 2. dan, odnosno 1., jer je prošlo 18 sati...sigurno postoji neka tablica ili kaj ja znam kaj, gdje oni vide odokativno kak se koji hormon kroz mjesec šeta... ili?

----------


## kiara79

hormoni štitnjače rade se NEOVISNO o danu ciklusa...

----------


## marijakr

> jesam, neka simpa doktorica, Irena čini mi se... a gle, došli smo u 8, malo popričali s njom, isto nas pitala dali znamo kaj nas sve čeka, objasnila mi da bum se pikala, da bum išla na uzv, da se nakon transfera odmaram, mog muža upozorila da budem od ljekova malo osjetljivija, pa da nek se ne čudi ako banalne stvari uzmem srcu, i reagiram burno, ili ako pak na neku bitnu stvar ostanem mrtva hladna, da je to utjecaj hormona, uputila me da u dogovoru s doktorom uzmem bolovanje koliko god mi trebalo, i da moram biti malo sebična, i dati si vremena... naravno, rekla je da ina parova koji su joj bili i nakon 30 neuspjelih pokušaja, ali su i dalje uporni- tu su se meni malo zasuzile oke, jer ja o tome uopče ne razmišljam...


Je da Irena Ladika. Ja sam bila sva u panici od tog razgovora jer cure na forumima pišu da ispitivanja znaju trajati i po sat vremena, mislim da u Rjeci, neznam. Ja uopce nisam dobila dojam da se provjerava dal smo sposobni biti roditelji nego baš super pripremi u roku deset minuta kaj nas ceka. I žena sa svetom duhu kod koje smo morali po potvdu za pravni savjet isto je ok. To su sve tak samo formalnosti, bar za mene, ja nemam loša iskustva sa nicim.

----------


## Jelena

> Je da Irena Ladika. Ja sam bila sva u panici od tog razgovora jer cure na forumima pišu da ispitivanja znaju trajati i po sat vremena, mislim da u Rjeci, neznam. Ja uopce nisam dobila dojam da se provjerava dal smo sposobni biti roditelji nego baš super pripremi u roku deset minuta kaj nas ceka. I žena sa svetom duhu kod koje smo morali po potvdu za pravni savjet isto je ok. To su sve tak samo formalnosti, bar za mene, ja nemam loša iskustva sa nicim.


Mislim da nije u pitanju panika bilo kojeg tipa, nego osjećaj ponižavanja. Uz to sam postupak je u većini sličajeva potpuno besmislen. Kad bih odlučila ići u postupak, sad bih morala ići na psihološko savjetovanje poslije svega što sam preživjela. S jedne strane troši se novac na beskorisnu "uslugu", a s druge nema pola reagensa u laboratorijim do daljnjega. Pa onda izlazak s posla za sve te besmislice... Dvostruko skupo za državu.

----------


## inana

> Mislim da nije u pitanju panika bilo kojeg tipa, nego osjećaj ponižavanja. Uz to sam postupak je u većini sličajeva potpuno besmislen. Kad bih odlučila ići u postupak, sad bih morala ići na psihološko savjetovanje poslije svega što sam preživjela. S jedne strane troši se novac na beskorisnu "uslugu", a s druge nema pola reagensa u laboratorijim do daljnjega. Pa onda izlazak s posla za sve te besmislice... Dvostruko skupo za državu.


a gle, ovo pravno...to mi je onak, oni to odrade da se osiguraju, ali bar radi simpa ženskica, ne traje dugo, i ipak za mene i mog muža kojima je sve novo, odgovorila je na neka pitanje prilično iskreno, tak da nije bila tlaka, kaj se psihološkog tiće, meni se isto žena dopala, pogotovo kaj je pojasnila neke stvari, kojim redom bu se kaj obavljalo, i tak... tu mi se jedina ne dopada kaj je na Šalati, kao da tu na Sv, Duhu nema psihologa...za one lab. pretrage hvala Bogu da ih traže, jer ako kaj nađu, kao što su meni našli, stignem ih ispraviti...jedino kaj je fakat istina, je to da sam bila u šoku kad sam sad zadnji tj. išla u lab, kad su rekli da nemaju reagensa, i da se moram naručit, ali da nemaju termina, a prošli mj. sam išla bez naručivanja i bez problema. tak da mi je to onak, malo bedasto...sve u svemu, ako je tih 5-6 stvari preduvjet, to tak treba prihvatit... a da troše lovu, bolje i to, nego da si Milinović ziđe zdanja doma...od uštede. Stvar je u tome da nas sve ovo umara, ali druge nam nema...sve želimo isto, i sebi i drugima...

----------


## inana

doduše, da sam tada bila na ovim sranicama, i imala vremena i pitati vas sve to, pogotovo Kiaru79, koja mi sve ko djetetu fino objasni, sve ovo nebi trebalo...osim laboratorija, ali sramota je da sve to mi plačamo, a na kraju moramo ići privatno, jer nam naše bolnice nemogu to obaviti... makar su za to debelo plačene...

----------


## Mury

Cure, imam pitanje za vas. Za cca 10 ak dana kada stigne M bih trebala krenuti u postupak, ali budući sam sklona cistama, moram doći 2 ili 3 dc na pregled, pa ako ne bude ciste, krećem sa klomifenima. E sad ako mi 2dc bude subota, jel dr. B radi i subotom? Ponedjeljak bi mi već bilo kasno ( 4dc).

----------


## marijakr

Radi ako imaju transfer ili punkciju. Nazovi sestru pa ce ti objasniti. Kad su meni trebali ultrazvuci vikendom dežurni lijecnik mi ga je napravio pa je telefonom zvao doktora Baumana koji je savjetovao šta dalje.

----------


## Mury

Hvala marijakr! Onda ću kad dobijem M i budem znala jel mi treba UZV subotom zvati sestre.

----------


## kordica

Bok cure! Ja sam prvi put na ovom forumu.
TRenutno sam u postupku 2. AIH kod dr. Baumana. 
Pročitala sam na prethodnim stranicama da se mšuška o tome da dr. odlazi? Ja se nadam da ne.

----------


## kiara79

kordice dobro nam došla...i još prije otišla,naravno na onaj trudnički pdf...
mi se svi nadamo da su to dezinfornacije da dr.odlazi...

----------


## ValaMala

> mi se svi nadamo da su to dezinfornacije da dr.odlazi...


Nadam se cure da je tako, ali po onoj staroj gdje ima dima ima i vatre... tako se i na VV pričalo da nam Lučinger odlazi (bio je moj doktor) i uza svu nadu ispalo je istina. Koma je kad tako naglo izgubiš svog doktora, osobito ako imate dobar odnos i potpuno mu vjeruješ...  :Sad:

----------


## lberc

Evo ja stigla sa svetog duha,prve konzultacije obavlljene.
Moram ponoviti,papu,briseve,hormone(to nikad nisam ni radila),pravno i psihološko savjetovanje,mm spermiogram i bris ejakulata,na listi smo za lijekove,moram zvati iza 15.3,u 4 mjesecu valjda postupak.
Kad sam došla gore oko 11,samo 2 cure sa muževima,ostala sam u šoku,na vv je obično oko 11 bila takva gužva da sam se jedva provukla do sestri...inače dr.mi se čini ok.

----------


## lberc

Zaboravila sam pitat dr za ovo psihološko savjetovanje,kaj se to mora obavezno napravit na šalati ili to mogu napraviti bilo gdje?

----------


## kordica

> Zaboravila sam pitat dr za ovo psihološko savjetovanje,kaj se to mora obavezno napravit na šalati ili to mogu napraviti bilo gdje?


mi nismo iz zagreba pa to nismo obavljali na šalati, to smo obavili u domu zdravlja kod običnog psihijatra ili psihologa (ne sjećam se ko je bil) i niš nam nisu prigovarali da ne valja.

----------


## Isabel

Hello,

Jučer bili kod dr. Baumana, i eto što smo dogovorili. Dok mi polako skupljamo sve nalaze što su nam potrebni za ulazak u postpak, on nas je stavio na listu za Gonale, i sad čekamo ljekove. Realno je da smo na redu početkom 4.mj., pa tako da sad polako krećemo  :Very Happy: sa popisom stvari što dotad treba obaviti.

Pitanjce: gdje je najbolje napraviti spolne hormone? Ja trebam napraviti: FSH, LH, E2, PRL i TSH
Također za P&P spomenuo je Obiteljsko savjetovalište kao najbezbolniju soluciju...

Ako nekog zanima moj popis mogu napisati...

Pozz

----------


## ValaMala

Joj, u obiteljskom s. je jedna moja frendica naletjela na prestrašnu pravnicu, totalno ih je ponizila kao par i sve u svemu bilo im je koma. No, obaviš i zaboraviš sve, glavno da dobiješ te papire.

Ja sam hormone vadila u Petrovoj, no TSH ne vade, pa sam to na Sv. Duhu

----------


## tanjam

Ja hormone vadim na SD ali moraš nazvati laboratorij jer se naručuje. Za FSH,LH,PRL,E2 sam ja zapisana 24.01.2011., ali te pitaju koje dane ih trebaš vaditi, pa kažeš(3-5 dc), pa te zapišu, a ak je ti taj dan pada prije ili kasnije od dana ciklusa zoveš ih ponovo da te zapišu za dan kad ti treba, za TSH isto zoveš i na to se malo dulje čeka, ja ih još nisam za to zvala.

----------


## tanjam

Cure jel na prve konzultacije mora doći i MM ili sve to mogu obaviti sama sa donešenim njegovim nalazima?

----------


## lberc

Mm je danas bio sa mnom,ali nije trebao kod dr.
Meni dr nije pogledal nijedan nalaz,samo sam mu morala reći na koliko sam bila postupaka,kakve su bile stimulacije i koliko sam jajnih stanica dobila,na kraju me je još pogledal na ultrazvuk,rekal je da je sve ok.

----------


## tanjam

U 11 samo 2 para kažeš. Mislim da ćemo se mi sa VV na SD preporoditi, jer tamo je bila ludnica, sva ta gužva već kad uđeš iz lifta ili sa stubišta te bacalo u depresiju.

----------


## andream

Moram priznati da sam i ja s VV-a i kad dođem u Vinogradsku, još uvijek mi je neobično kad vidim broj pacijenata, koji nikad nije prevelik. Uvijek sjedimo na stolicama a nema ih puno.

----------


## Jelena

> a gle, ovo pravno...to mi je onak, oni to odrade da se osiguraju, ali bar radi simpa ženskica, ne traje dugo, i ipak za mene i mog muža kojima je sve novo, odgovorila je na neka pitanje prilično iskreno, tak da nije bila tlaka, kaj se psihološkog tiće, meni se isto žena dopala, pogotovo kaj je pojasnila neke stvari, kojim redom bu se kaj obavljalo, i tak... tu mi se jedina ne dopada kaj je na Šalati, kao da tu na Sv, Duhu nema psihologa...za one lab. pretrage hvala Bogu da ih traže, jer ako kaj nađu, kao što su meni našli, stignem ih ispraviti...jedino kaj je fakat istina, je to da sam bila u šoku kad sam sad zadnji tj. išla u lab, kad su rekli da nemaju reagensa, i da se moram naručit, ali da nemaju termina, a prošli mj. sam išla bez naručivanja i bez problema. tak da mi je to onak, malo bedasto...sve u svemu, ako je tih 5-6 stvari preduvjet, to tak treba prihvatit... a da troše lovu, bolje i to, nego da si Milinović ziđe zdanja doma...od uštede. Stvar je u tome da nas sve ovo umara, ali druge nam nema...sve želimo isto, i sebi i drugima...


Meni je to toliko grozno s p&p savjetovanjem, totalni udar na moja ljudska prava. To se ne radi na klinikama u EU, bila sam dosta po vani. Čisto hrvatsko ponižavanje i izmišljanje zadataka i žao mi je da se to tako prihvaća, kao "što se mora nije teško". Teško je, i glupo, i besmisleno, i skupo. Reagense i laboratorije sam samo kao primjer navela, nema novca u zdravstvu općenito, a ovakvi projekti žive. Milinovićeva kuća mi je najmanji problem, mislim da uređaj za magnetsku rezonancu košta više od te kuće. Osim toga dr. Golem mi je još stoput gori prolem od Milinovića.
Ne mogu to tako prihvatiti. Beskonačno sam tužna zbog propadanja IVF-a u Hrvatskoj, (čast iznimkama poput CITO-a), radi se kontra preporukama struke ESHRE-a, dr. odlaze s klinika, VV je pao, nadam se da se dr. B. neće povući sa scene, to bi zbilja bilo koma.
Cure, sori na depresiji, ali ja, sa izvrsnom reakcijom na stimulaciju, a problemima s implantacijom, s tim ogrničenjem oplodnje na 3 stanice, što nitko normalan ne radi izvan Hrvatske, mogu samo snimati situaciju po centrima, čeznutljivo, sa željom da i meni HZZO pokrije barem jedan postupak, ali nema smisla, priznala mi je i naša struka da će se pokušati izboriti da se promijene pravila igre makar za pacijente poput nas pa Golem ne popušta. Pravno i psihološko savjetovanje možda ima smisla samo za nas koji smo diskriminirani ovim zakonom, u smislu kako da se borimo protiv tog nonsensa.

----------


## ValaMala

Žao mi je što ti je teško i ne mogu reći da znam kako se osjećaš, pošto nisam prošla ni pola od onog što je iza tebe, no kako bismo ostali iole hrabri i normalni neke stvari moramo uzimati na "što se mora nije teško" način. Ako ćemo se trošiti na uzrujavanje u vezi takvih stvari, potrošit ćemo snagu koja je potrebna da bismo ustrajale i došle do naše dječice. Živimo ovdje i sada i koliko god je to u nekim instancama grozno, toliko je u nekim drugima i dobro. Često znam misliti da da sam rođena samo nekoliko desetljeća ranije, ne bih imala priliku iskoristiti znanost kao pomoć do djeteta. I mogu misliti da bi mi bilo bolje da živim negdje vani itd., no s druge strane, da živim u nekom selu u npr. Africi, kakve bih uvjete tada imala? Mislim, možemo se uspoređivati s onima kojima je bolje od nas, no ponekad je dobro i osjetiti zahvalnost jer ima onih koji su u beskrajno gorim situacijama. 

Ponekad me uhvati malodušnost i jad, baš kao sve nas, ali ne smijemo se predati...

----------


## ljube

Jelena,apsolutno se slažem s tobom.
A da apsurd bude veći i za to pravno savjetovanje je nemoguće dobiti uputnicu(ako se ide odvojeno od psihološkog),jer soc.gin. naprosto nemaju mogućnost 
slanja pacijenata kod pravnika.Oni jednostavno nemaju opciju u kompj. programu pravno savjetovanje,iako nam to zakon nalaže.Moj muž je nastojao podići uputnicu 
za navedenu nebulozu,ali mu je moja soc.ginekologica rekla da mu ona ne može izdati uputnicu za pravnika.

----------


## Jelena

Cure, hvala na razumijevanju. Na žalost je za mene "Hrvatska zemlja afrička", jer mi zakon ograničava liječenje i efekt mi je isti kao da sam u Somaliji. Tako da se čak i prepustim maltretiranju nedužnih psihologa i pravnika (nije to njihova krivica), nemam što tražiti s 3 stanice. A niš..., bacat ću i dalje pogled na forum, napravit cijelu imunološku analizu (tj. skoro cijelu, jer nema reagensa...) i šparat za zadnji pokušaj u inozemstvu kako god znam...

----------


## ValaMala

*Jelena*, puno sreće

----------


## marijakr

[QUOTE=ljube;1786693]Jelena,apsolutno se slažem s tobom.
A da apsurd bude veći i za to pravno savjetovanje je nemoguće dobiti uputnicu(ako se ide odvojeno od psihološkog),jer soc.gin. naprosto nemaju mogućnost 
slanja pacijenata kod pravnika.Oni jednostavno nemaju opciju u kompj. programu pravno savjetovanje,iako nam to zakon nalaže.Moj muž je nastojao podići uputnicu 
za navedenu nebulozu,ali mu je moja soc.ginekologica rekla da mu ona ne može izdati uputnicu za pravnika.[/QU

Joj kaj mi sve moramo prolaziti, to je strašno. Ja sam isto tražila svog ginekologa za uputnicu i nije on toga imal, ustavri nije ni cul za to jer uputnice za pravno savjetovanje nit netreba. Žalosno je kad nam već namecu neka pravila i gluposti da bar onda medicinsko osoblje zna objasnit kako i kaj itd: itd:

----------


## kordica

mi nismo trebali uputnicu za pravno savjetovanje, samo smo došli tam na SD kod tete jedne (pravnice) i to je to  :Smile:

----------


## inana

> Cure, hvala na razumijevanju. Na žalost je za mene "Hrvatska zemlja afrička", jer mi zakon ograničava liječenje i efekt mi je isti kao da sam u Somaliji. Tako da se čak i prepustim maltretiranju nedužnih psihologa i pravnika (nije to njihova krivica), nemam što tražiti s 3 stanice. A niš..., bacat ću i dalje pogled na forum, napravit cijelu imunološku analizu (tj. skoro cijelu, jer nema reagensa...) i šparat za zadnji pokušaj u inozemstvu kako god znam...


nisam ja mislila niš loše, i žao mi je ko psu, i jasno mi je da si ogorčena...samo kažem da to sve i nije takva tlaka kao što su peripetije oko toga, pa nabavi uputnicu, pa se naruči, pa dočekaš datum, pa kriva šifra, pa ovo- pa ono, mene to ubije, i onda izostani sad, mjenjaj smjenu, slobodan dan, natezanja pun kufer, i tak se izmučiš s tim našetavanjima... ja ti nemrem nikak pomoći, ali držim ti fige...i da sav trud bude nagrađen s duplićima- ja imam brata blizanca pa mi je to pojam najljepšeg odrastanja... onak, u paru...pa se nadam da buš i ti imala duplu sreću... to potajice želim i nama...

----------


## Jelena

inana  :Heart:  nisam zbilja uopće pomislila da misliš nešto loše. oprosti ako je tako zvučalo.
Na kraju ispadne da postupci u inozemstvu manje vremena oduzmu od postupaka u Zagrebu za nas iz Zagreba (a mogu si misliti za Nezagrepčane...). Kronični nedostatak organizacije. A tek što su jednoj forumašici dvaput u VG popucali folikuli prije punkcije, to je totalna katastrofa.

----------


## inana

> inana  nisam zbilja uopće pomislila da misliš nešto loše. oprosti ako je tako zvučalo.
> Na kraju ispadne da postupci u inozemstvu manje vremena oduzmu od postupaka u Zagrebu za nas iz Zagreba (a mogu si misliti za Nezagrepčane...). Kronični nedostatak organizacije. A tek što su jednoj forumašici dvaput u VG popucali folikuli prije punkcije, to je totalna katastrofa.


 a sad si ja malo mislim ako mi moramo to sve odraditi prije, zašto npr., ne vele- donesi jednu uputnicu za ambulantnu obradu, kao što sam ja npr. prije op. na institutu,došla s tim jednim papirom ujutro u 7, oni su mi sve obavili u aj jedan dan, znalo se da sam naručena za taj datum, i sam su me vodili iz sobe u sobu, krv, srce, pluća,psiholog, i sve to bilo gotovo za par sati, točnije u 14 sam izašla- ode jedan dan, ali sve zaboraviš... i samo jedna uputnica...a ovo izludi čovjeka... pa onda kad ti nekaj od nalaza ne štima... pa terapija, pa ponavljaj, pa za sve opet uputnice, recepti, čekanja... koma...

----------


## Jelena

inana, pa to bi bilo prejednostavno. nema smisla.
U Njemačkoj je točno tako, dobiješ od svog ginekologa uputnicu, dođeš u kliniku na pregled i razgovor, pošalje se tvoj slučaj "HZZO-u" iliti tvojoj Krankenkasse i ako ti odobre postupak sve je straight forward i od tada ti ta klinika daje uputnice, recepte, prate ti svakodnevno razinu hormona u krvi, bez čekanja itd., ne moraš ići kod svog općeg ginekologa ili u neki laboratorij po bilo što. A najbolje je što ti na punkciji stereo surround svira glazbu kakvu si si sama odabrala (dok ne zaspeš), a u ugodnoj sobici do ambulante te čeka suprug u fotelji, dođe po tebe u ambulantu i bude s tobom u tvojoj sobici dok ti bude malo bolje. Jedino si moraš sam svoj jastuk ponijeti  :Smile: 

Ja sam teško podnosila estrofem, imala sam osjećaj da mi srce lupa od njega i iz IVF centra su mi dali uputnicu za kardiologa.

----------


## sretna35

Jelena ovo s jastukom mi je baš slatko, ne znam da sada možda pokušaš kod Lučija privat, kažu da je prilično ugodan prostor, a spominju se i neke svijećice na stolu, ma sjećam se da ti nije sjeo, ali možda je to samo bio trenutak

ako prefeririaš inozemstvo go for it sretno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~ :Heart:

----------


## andream

> inana  nisam zbilja uopće pomislila da misliš nešto loše. oprosti ako je tako zvučalo.
> Na kraju ispadne da postupci u inozemstvu manje vremena oduzmu od postupaka u Zagrebu za nas iz Zagreba (a mogu si misliti za Nezagrepčane...). Kronični nedostatak organizacije. A tek što su jednoj forumašici dvaput u VG popucali folikuli prije punkcije, to je totalna katastrofa.


Meni.
Ali ja sam već izborom liječenja u RH pristala na unaprijed moguće scenarije ovakve vrste, na žalost. Ne znam mogu li se tješiti činjenicom da novi zakon ipak donekle uvažava i nas starije pacijentice bar što se tiče ulaženja u postupke i ukidanjem dobne granice, trenutno mi se to čini kao jedina opcija u ovoj cjelokupnoj situaciji (i opet na žalost).

----------


## inana

> inana, pa to bi bilo prejednostavno. nema smisla.
> U Njemačkoj je točno tako, dobiješ od svog ginekologa uputnicu, dođeš u kliniku na pregled i razgovor, pošalje se tvoj slučaj "HZZO-u" iliti tvojoj Krankenkasse i ako ti odobre postupak sve je straight forward i od tada ti ta klinika daje uputnice, recepte, prate ti svakodnevno razinu hormona u krvi, bez čekanja itd., ne moraš ići kod svog općeg ginekologa ili u neki laboratorij po bilo što. A najbolje je što ti na punkciji stereo surround svira glazbu kakvu si si sama odabrala (dok ne zaspeš), a u ugodnoj sobici do ambulante te čeka suprug u fotelji, dođe po tebe u ambulantu i bude s tobom u tvojoj sobici dok ti bude malo bolje. Jedino si moraš sam svoj jastuk ponijeti 
> 
> Ja sam teško podnosila estrofem, imala sam osjećaj da mi srce lupa od njega i iz IVF centra su mi dali uputnicu za kardiologa.


hahaha, doza sarkazma- dobro je! E a meni ti je moj ginekolog kad sam imala jaku upalu jajnika, pa hitna došla po mene i obrada- blabla, i rekli mi da mu se javim za dan-dva, a majstor ti meni ispiše uputnicu za kirurgiju da imam upalu bruha...i ja se ko debus naručim na kirurgiju, čekam, dočekam, i tam se kirurg strgao od smjeha, da kaj ja tu delam...i sad i se moj mali ubogi jajnik sfrkan skriva iza maternice... eh, genijalci...

----------


## arizona311

Na početku pozdrav svima  :Bye: 
Pratim vas već neko vrijeme, a kako se bliži trenutak da i mi krenemo u postupak želim vam se javiti.

Na listi sam za lijekove, kažu kraj siječnja početak veljače, ali kako vidim čini se da ćemo ipak malo pričekati. Ovo nam je prvi postupak, propisana terapija decapeptyl/gonal. Naš problem vidite iz potpisa dolje, ali barem je nalazom punkcije MM nađeno dosta materijala. Kod mene situacija sve u redu (barem do sada). 
Ako mi netko može malo detaljnije objasniti taj dugi protokol (znam samo za onaj 21dc)  :Wink: 

Toliko od mene za sada.

----------


## Jelena

*arizon311*, pozdrav i tebi. želim vam što kraću i uspješniju borbu!
Dugi protokoli su oni gdje počinješ prvo s decapeptylom (obično oko 21. dc) pa kad dobiješ M počinješ s Gonalom negdje između (pod decapeptylima se može malo odgađati) 2.-5. dc. Neke klinike kao standardnu metodu imaju prvo kontracepcijske pilule, kako bi se ustabilio ciklus, narihtali datumi kada te mogu primiti i odmorili jajnici pred buru. Kontracepcija je uobičajena npr. u MB (ali definitivno nije uvijek u protokolu).

Kratki protokol je kada počneš 2. dc i s Gonalima i s Decapeptylima.

Ima još jedna kombinacija kada se u drugom dijelu stimulacije daju Cetrotide, ali nisam sigurna koliko je to kod nas često.

Sve ostalo Klomifeni, Femare, to nije ozbiljna stimulacija. Odnosno ima smisla samo za one koji imaju slabu rezervu stanica pa im stimulacija ne bi ništa pomogla. Budući da pratiš forum, znaš da je kod nas liječenje zbog ograničenja oplodnje na 3 js suboptimalno pa se nastoji minimirati stimulacija, odnosno Klomifeni i Femare su prečesto na repertoaru i kad treba i kad ne treba.

SRETNO!

----------


## Lily

Kao prvo pozdrav svim suborkama! Dugo vas čitam i pratim, a nikako da pišem... ali evo i ja se priključujem ovdje sa svojim jadima, nadam se da ćete me primiti u svoje društvo  :Embarassed:   Trenutno čekam lijekove koji će valjda doć sredinom 2.mj. (tak se nadam a ko zna-možda to bude i kasnije), uglavnom vjerovatno bi to bio postupak u 3.mj, al ono što me brine je nešto što se i tu malo spominjalo, a to je odlazak dr. B. Ne znam da li ste vi cure koje ste trenutno u postupku i koje ste možda u skorije vrijeme bile na Sv. Duhu čule nešto konkretno o tome? Čula sam da to nije samo priča i dr. B ozbiljno razmišlja o tome i malo me uhvatila panika, pa tko će onda vodit postupke? Inače, iza nas je 1 stimulirani, odmrzavanje stanica,svašta nešto... živim za novi postupak za koji nikako dočekat lijekove i onda ovakve priče ko hladan tuš... Sorry na dugom postu, ovo je za prvi put, neću više!  :Grin:

----------


## arizona311

Hvala ti na odgovoru Jelena.
Sada jedva čekam da stignu lijekovi, pa da sve ovo počne. 

Lily nisam ništa čula o odlasku dr. Nadam se da se neće ponoviti scenarij sa VV. Javite ako tko ima više inform.

----------


## kiara79

arizona311 i Lily dobro nam došle,nadam se lijepom i što kraćem druženju na ovom topicu...
iskreno se nadam da su ovo o odlasku dr.B. samo naklapanja,mada znate kak se kaže...gdje ima dima ima i vatre...
ja se nadam da će on ipak ostati sa nama..

----------


## ValaMala

Zašto ga jednostavno ne pitate izravno? Kad se pričalo da dr. Lučinger odlazi (bio je moj doktor), ja sam ga pitala i rekao mi je. Mislim, čemu nagađati, već ako vam kaže "možda, vidjet ćemo..." i slično, znat ćete da je to vjerojatno to

----------


## tanjam

Slažem se sa ValaMala. Jednostavno ga treba pitati i on je samo čovjek, pa čemo znati kako dalje i kod koga ili kud.

----------


## inana

eto...i ja zvala gore za ljekove... rekao je dr. da zovem početkom 1. mj., i ja se borila da ne žurim, i danas cimnem, i kaže mi- joooj, baš sam zatvorila kompjutor s listama... zovite u pon., a ja pitam- pa jel znate možda do kojeg broja je došlo, od prilike, a sestra veli- do 200 i nekog...tak da nismo niš pametnije... ja htjela ušparat poziv curama, a ono- 200 i neki... bumo znale u pon...

----------


## kiara79

> eto...i ja zvala gore za ljekove... rekao je dr. da zovem početkom 1. mj., i ja se borila da ne žurim, i danas cimnem, i kaže mi- joooj, baš sam zatvorila kompjutor s listama... zovite u pon., a ja pitam- pa jel znate možda do kojeg broja je došlo, od prilike, a sestra veli- do 200 i nekog...tak da nismo niš pametnije... ja htjela ušparat poziv curama, a ono- 200 i neki... bumo znale u pon...


kao što sam napisala (mislim da na prethodnoj strani),al me nitko ne doživljava, LIJEKOVI SU STIGLI ZA SVE ONE KOJI SU NA LISTI DO BROJA 211...
ako ste iza tog broja,nemojte se ni truditi zvati-skupa sa mnom, do veljače...

----------


## Lily

Kiara hvala na dobrodošlici , i sama se nadam da ćemo se uskoro "jadat" o slatkim trudničkim brigama  :Smile:  
ja sad dok čekam lijekove ni ne idem gore, pa ne mogu ni pitat, zato sam i pitala dal netko ko je u postupku možda zna nešto više o odlasku ( nadam se da neće doć do toga) dr. B.  
Šta se lijekova tiče, ja sam par brojeva iza Kiare na listi, i kad sam zvala i rekla koji sam br sestra je rekla joj! Pitam pa dal da probam u 2. mj zvat, veli a probajte, ali tamo iza 15.! Tako da nam nema druge nego čekat i čekat, ja se samo boijm da to neće bit i 3.mj na kraju...

----------


## inana

> kao što sam napisala (mislim da na prethodnoj strani),al me nitko ne doživljava, LIJEKOVI SU STIGLI ZA SVE ONE KOJI SU NA LISTI DO BROJA 211...
> ako ste iza tog broja,nemojte se ni truditi zvati-skupa sa mnom, do veljače...


draga, pročitala ja, doživljavam ja tebe, ali- mislila sam da bu mi rekla, neznam, da je došlo do 200 i malo više... nisam mislila niš loše...

----------


## corinaII

Lily draga dobrodošla i brzo nam otišla sa ovog foruma........ :Smile:  i ja čekam ljekove za sredinu drugog mjeseca...... Čini mi se da čemo skupa na S.Duh u 3mj.

----------


## Lily

Hej Corina, hvala ti, družit ćemo se, da, ne nadam se da ću upast u 2. mj, jer i da dođu lijekovi sredinom mj po mom ciklusu mi je to ono- prošla baba s kolačima  :Rolling Eyes:  
tako da mi 3.mj ne gine, a to mi je taaako daleko.. pogotovo šta mi je 1. stimulirani bio u 5.mj, tako mi se to sve razvuklo al eto.. doći će to, i bit ćemo sretne proljetne trudnice!  :Yes:

----------


## kiara79

> draga, pročitala ja, doživljavam ja tebe, ali- mislila sam da bu mi rekla, neznam, da je došlo do 200 i malo više... nisam mislila niš loše...


 :Wink: 

corina draga,pa dugo te nije bilo...ahhh,svi čekamo tu veljaču... :Rolling Eyes: 
izgleda da će nas biti za kavicu poslije folikulometrije,nadam se da ćemo dogovorit jednu... :Klap:

----------


## kordica

pozdrav!
danas sam bila na folikulometriji i imam folikule 16-17 mm. 14 dc. Ja sam se nadala da će mi već danas reč za štopericu (tak su mi zadnji put), ali sad su me naručili opet za dva dana da dođem na kontrolu. koliki obično trebaju bit folikuli kad se uzima štoperica??

----------


## ruža82

> pozdrav!
> danas sam bila na folikulometriji i imam folikule 16-17 mm. 14 dc. Ja sam se nadala da će mi već danas reč za štopericu (tak su mi zadnji put), ali sad su me naručili opet za dva dana da dođem na kontrolu. koliki obično trebaju bit folikuli kad se uzima štoperica??


Kad su meni bili 16mm (AIH) za dva dana je bila štoperica

----------


## kordica

> Kad su meni bili 16mm (AIH) za dva dana je bila štoperica



a onda ja stignem dobit ju i u srijedu. hvala

----------


## špelkica

Koliko dugo se čeka na prvi pregled-konzultacije kod dr Baumana? Da li SD radi i ljeti ili imaju kolektivni godišnji kao VV ? 
Hvala na informacijama

----------


## tanjam

Špelkica, mogu ti odgovoriti samo za prvi pregled-konzultacije kod dr. B. Ja sam zvala 27.12.2010. i dobila termin 08.02.2011.

----------


## arizona311

Navratila sam danas da pitam za lijekove. Još su uvijek na br. 211. 
Rekla mi je da probam krajem 2 mj. jer sam 307.
Pozdrav

----------


## corinaII

Kiara draga tu sam ja pratim vas stalno na forumu ali ne pišem baš............. meni se čini ovo čekanje tako dugo.......

----------


## corinaII

> Navratila sam danas da pitam za lijekove. Još su uvijek na br. 211. 
> Rekla mi je da probam krajem 2 mj. jer sam 307.
> Pozdrav


A joj ?????  ja sam 340 na listi za ljekove ...... joj kako to sporo ide  :Mad:

----------


## corinaII

> Koliko dugo se čeka na prvi pregled-konzultacije kod dr Baumana? Da li SD radi i ljeti ili imaju kolektivni godišnji kao VV ? 
> Hvala na informacijama


Mislim da ti imaju godišnji u 8mj. bar je tako bilo lani

----------


## corinaII

Kiara, Lily  kavica je obavezna  :Klap:

----------


## kordica

> Koliko dugo se čeka na prvi pregled-konzultacije kod dr Baumana? Da li SD radi i ljeti ili imaju kolektivni godišnji kao VV ? 
> Hvala na informacijama


ja sam prvi put čekala nekih 2 mjeseca. Za godišnji ne znam, ja sam bila na AIH u 7. mj i onda su radili normalno. Nakon bete 2,97 su mi rekli da zovem u 9 mjesecu da se naručim za dalje, evo i sad sam u postupku AIH ponovo.

----------


## Lily

Corina, curke, ja sam apsolutno za kavicu kad nam krene akcija!  :Smile: 
Možda se i znamo iz čekaone s obzirom da sam od kad sam startala od 4.mj pa sve do 11.mj svaki bila gore (osim tog valjda neradnog 8.mj)
Al eto da dočekamo te lijekove, mislim da će nas podosta bit u onoj čekaoni! I nek nam svima bude uspješno!

----------


## linalena

> LINALENA vidim da ste u 10/2010 obavili PP savjetovanje. Daj mi neke informacije, kak to izgleda, kaj su te pitali, o čemu ste razgovarali, kako se postaviti. Hvala.


oprosti što nisam odgovorila 


POSTUPCI  :Klap: 

kordica
Mury
Sonječka (odmrzavanje)
Linalena (odmrzavanje)

ČEKALICE  :Zaljubljen: 

2/11 inana 
3/11 Arizona311
3/11 Lily
3/11 Kiara79
3/11 corinaII
3/11 Science
4/11 Isabel
4/11 lberc
lavko
tanjam
Bugaboo
IvaMia2009
kerolajn5
leptiric2909
sany7
maya3
TeddyBearz

O biti će nas, i biti će puno uspjeha 

A ja se lijepo odmorila, malo pregrupirala u glavi, nabavili peseka, učlanila se u 39+ i čekam M, samo što nije pa 10ti dan na UZV i odmrzavanje

Pozdrav svima i velika velika pusa

----------


## lberc

Jutro!
Cure kak vi znate koji ste broj za lijekove?
Ja moram zvati oko 15 3,ali neznam koji sam broj.

----------


## corinaII

iberec draga mislim da bi ti to trebalo pisati na nalazu tj. na onom papiru A4 di ti pše povijest bolesti tj ka d si bila na konzultacijama i na dogovoru za postupak pa ti zajedno s propisanom terapijom i piše broj pod kojim se vodiš za ljekove..

----------


## corinaII

E kad smo kod terapije meni je promjenjena terapija. Imala sam 2 IVF-a s Menopurima + Decapeptyl............ a sad mi je stavio Gonal F:+ Cetrotide( koje ču morati kupiti sama) dali ima još netko na ovom protokolu ???

----------


## Lily

Corina, i ja sam u prošlom postupku imala menopur+decap, a sada idemo s gonalima i cetrotide, s tim da je rekao dr B poslije ET heparin. nisam radila nikakve pretrage, ali imali smo 2 ET, 3 lijepe blastice, sve divno krasno, a onda sipak, bete 1,2 i 2,3 pa valjda da probamo ovako, možda bude dobitna kombinacija

----------


## lberc

Corina,meni piše:Terapija:Na listi 2011/5. Decapeptyl GonalF.Poslije punkcije decortin/Fraxiparin poslije ET.
Na vv mislim da nisam dobivala taj decortin,ni Fraxiparin.
A,za broj niš drugo ne piše,pa nemam valjda broj 2011...pa to ne dojdem na red za postupak ni drugu godinu :Rolling Eyes: .

----------


## kiara79

iberc,trebalo bi ti negdje pisati...
nemam pojma..
ja sam imala gonal +cetrotide,tj.trebala sam imati..kupila sam cetrotide,al ih nisam dobila...
sada imam gonal+menopur..

----------


## lberc

Kiara,kak to ide kod njih,kad zoveš za lijekove i kažu da su došli,kad ideš u postupak,odmah ili tek drugi ciklus?
Oprosti kaj gnjavim i postavljam glupa pitanja,ali sad mi je sve novo,kao da sam prvi put u postupku...a i jedva čekam taj 3 mjesec,nadam se da lijekovi budu oko 15.

----------


## kiara79

Iberc samo ti pitaj,ne postoje glupa pitanja,samo glupi odgovori. :Heart: 
dakle,kad ti dođu lijekovi(ti zoveš njih)ideš po njih i dogovaraš sa doktorom protokol,kad i koliko se počinješ pikati i kad ti je prvi uzv...
ako si u kratkom  2 dc pikanje,8 dc uzv..

----------


## kiara79

u postupak ideš kad dobiješ M..
kad su te stavili na listu...??
ja sam ti na listi od 15.11.broj 270 i nešto..

----------


## linalena

lberc i meni na mom papiru nije doktor upisao broj, kada sam došla usput pitati dal su došli lijekovi sestra ga je upisala iz one njihove bilježnice. Tako da vjerojatno doktor nekada zaboravi upisati broj. Možda da se probaš orijentirati prema nekome ko je na sličan datum došao na listu.

Meni je sada jako žao što nisam inzistirala da me nakon neuspjeha u 12 mjesecu odmah stavi na listu. Nije htio s obzirom da imam 9 zamrznutih, valjda računa da je to 3×3 za odmrzavanje. Sada planiram inzistirati upis

----------


## TeddyBearz

> Corina,meni piše:Terapija:Na listi 2011/5.


Znači da si broj 5 od ove godine. Samo ne znam koliko ih još ima od prošle godine, očito još barem 130 (od 211 do 340).  :Undecided:

----------


## lberc

Kiara,ak si ti na listi od 11 mjeseca onda ja stvarno nebum dobila lijekove u 3 mjesecu kak je dr rekao,ja sam zapisana tek 11.1,a rečeno mi je da zovem oko 15
Nadala sam se da budu do tad došli lijekovi,onda možda bi čak i stigla krajem 3 mjeseca u postupak,strah me da mi 4 bude malo knap,zbog Uskrsa,onda sigurno ne budu radili.
Sigurno budem u kratkom protokolu,bar sam tak bila na vv, a kad sam bila na dogovoru dr.B. je samo zanimalo koliko sam imala postupaka,čime i na kaj sam najbolje reagirala.

----------


## Mury

Ajme linalena, tako je lijepo da si me stavila na listu u grupu postupci :Very Happy: .
Ali mene hvata nekakva panika, trebam dobiti M za 3-4 dana, i uopće nemam osjećaj da ću u postupak, strah me da ću imati cistu ( koja mi je inače više puta odgađala postupak), ili pak da ja nisam dobro skužila doktora da u 01/11 krećem sa klomifenom - on me htio na stimulirani ( broj 308), ali sam odbila stimulirani, budući ću na stimulaciju u lipnju u MB, pa se tijelo ne bi dovoljno odmorilo...e sad sve nekako mislim da možda ipak ništa od postupka ovaj mjesec...strah, strah, strah....
Svima puno~~~~~~~~~~~~~za sve što vam treba!!!

----------


## corinaII

Kiara koliko komada Cetrotida ti je doktor prepisao i koliko si ih platila ?

----------


## corinaII

Ja sam na dogovoru bila u 12 mjesecu točnije 14.12 i 340-ta  sam na listi za ljekove.........e sad koliko ih ima iza mene stvarno neznam

----------


## corinaII

Lily draga vjerovatno je i meni radi toga promjenio terapiju. Imala sam dva IVF-a u prvom dvije blastice= beta nula( Ljubljana dr.Reš)  , a drugi IVF  vraćene tri (S.Duh) i beta opet nula .

----------


## Lily

linalena, svakako inzistiraj da te stave na listu, meni je žao šta ja to nisam napravila, isto sam imala js za 3 odmrzavanja i trebalo mi 6 mj da ih "potrošim", i još nakon toga cca 3 mj čekanja na lijekove, to se stvarno oduži, bolje bit na listi za svaki slučaj, a ako ti uspije u međuvremenu sa smrznutim, ti ćeš bit sretna trudnica, a cura iza dobit će lijekove mrvicu brže i svima dobro  :Smile:

----------


## inana

> u postupak ideš kad dobiješ M..
> kad su te stavili na listu...??
> ja sam ti na listi od 15.11.broj 270 i nešto..


ja sam na listi od 16.11., i ispada da sam ti za petama,hehehe...još da mi ovaj nalaz nije još gori nego onaj prije...bila jučer, tak sam ti tužna da ti nemogu reći... sad je igra vremena i živaca...

----------


## Lily

Joj Corina iskreno se nadam da će nam ova kombinacija bit dobitna, u svakom sl drago mi je da se ide na potpuno drugu terapiju kad je prva zakazala, ne znači da je ova nužno bolja, a i tolko toga utječe na uspjeh i treba puno sreće, al ipak ovako imam više nade, a sad - rezultat ćemo vidit, al nadam se da ćemo skupa slavit  :Yes:

----------


## Cannisa

Pratim Vas stalno,al malo pišem....na listi sam malo iza arizone311. Za postupak u 3 mj....

----------


## kiara79

> ja sam na listi od 16.11., i ispada da sam ti za petama,hehehe...još da mi ovaj nalaz nije još gori nego onaj prije...bila jučer, tak sam ti tužna da ti nemogu reći... sad je igra vremena i živaca...


bome me pratiš stalno...kakav je nalaz???u čemu je problem?


corina rekao mi 2 Cetrotida,ali nisam ih iskoristila..mislim da su zboravili na njih,a ja tuka nisam niš pitala...
najžalosnije je što Cetrotide VV navodno dijeli,a mi ih moramo kupovati...pa to je da pop*****..
očito pravila nisu ista za sve..

----------


## inana

kiara79, imaš pp...

----------


## kiara79

i ti..

----------


## Mury

Cure, trebam pomoć!
Evo mi krenulo smeđe brljavljenje, e sad ako do večeras ( npr. 16 ili 17 sati) pravo prokrvarim, jel brojim danas ili sutra 1dc???
Dr. kod kojeg sam ranije bila u MPO mi je rekao da ako do 14 sati prokrvarim je 1dc, sve poslije 14 sati se slijedeći dan broji kao 1dc.
Ne znam jel ista priča i na SD ili...?
Sva sam zbunjena, i tresem se od uzbuđenja da ću napokon u postupak nakon poduže pauze  :Very Happy:

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

ja sam ti uvijek smatrala 1.dc ako dobijem do 16 h.....pričekaj da vidiš što druge cure kažu  :Smile: 

Svakako sretno  :Smile:

----------


## Palcicazg

1.dan ciklusa je kad ti krene krv, ovo sve prije se ne računa. 
Potvrdila bi Ivu Miu što se tiće vremena do 16h bi bio prvi dan ciklusa

----------


## tanjam

Da Mury, ako dobiješ do 17.00 je 1.dc, a iza 17.00 je idući dan 1.dc. Barem je tako pisalo na stranici MPO na SD sa koje sam to prepisala.

----------


## Mury

Hvala vam cure na brzim odgovorima. Evo još nije pravo krenulo, tako da sigurno sutra bude 1dc, a onda akcija :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: !!!

----------


## kordica

hitno!!  jel se smijem seksat poslije štoperice?? nismo stigli to obavit prije  :Sad:

----------


## tina2701

Kordice...jel u petak dan D??? :Raspa:

----------


## kordica

da, u petak, kokoško moja, pa ti si svugdje oko mene :D

----------


## tina2701

...da...pratim te u stopu i navijam za visoku betu  :Shy kiss:

----------


## kordica

> ...da...pratim te u stopu i navijam za visoku betu


hvala ti  :Smile:

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

> hitno!! jel se smijem seksat poslije štoperice?? nismo stigli to obavit prije


Ma možeš ... al sve ti ovisi kakav ti S-gram ima TM...mislim da ti je bolje čuvati municiju za petak...a vidim da ti je petak dan D

----------


## kiara79

al ne smije biti ni apstinencija preduga...

nama uvijek nekak "dođe"da nam se baš hoće na dan štoperice :Shock: ...onda to i obavimo.. :Grin:

----------


## corinaII

Mi smo isto ,,to,, obavili na dan štoperice....isto nismo bili stigli prije.

----------


## linalena

Mury   :Klap:  :Klap:  za skori početak




> hitno!!  jel se smijem seksat poslije štoperice?? nismo stigli to obavit prije


 sexaj  :Evil or Very Mad: 




> Mi smo isto ,,to,, obavili na dan štoperice....isto nismo bili stigli prije.


 sexaj  :Evil or Very Mad: 

uff sve se sexaju , mene moj nije htio taknut od 21dc prethodnog ciklusa, ono od kada se krene s decepeptylom, hoh čak 50 dana apstinencije za mene, to je skoro sedmina godine

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

> Mury  za skori početak
> 
> sexaj 
> 
> sexaj 
> 
> uff sve se sexaju , mene moj nije htio taknut od 21dc prethodnog ciklusa, ono od kada se krene s decepeptylom, hoh čak 50 dana apstinencije za mene, to je skoro sedmina godine


 
HAHAHHAHAHAHHAH....jedino sam ja svog čuvala po školski 4 dana prije punkcije....al zato je sad zablisto prije ledenih....nikakvi vitamini i bez apstinencije pa ispalo super...prema tome nema pravila

----------


## tina2701

> uff sve se sexaju , mene moj nije htio taknut od 21dc prethodnog ciklusa, ono od kada se krene s decepeptylom, hoh čak 50 dana apstinencije za mene, to je skoro sedmina godine


  kaj si ti sex savjetnik??? :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## kordica

hvala vam cure, obavili smo to malo poslije štoperice.  spermiogram nije bajan, ali od tri puta kaj ga je radio najbolji je bio sa dva dana apstinencije, tak da se za to ne bojim, bit će ok. ja sam mislila da moje tijelo to ne smije radit nakon štoperice.
sutra je dan D, sve do sad mi je bilo kao svejedno, al sad me počela hvatat trta.

----------


## linalena

> kaj si ti sex savjetnik???


ma meni treba sexi savjeta ,  od trenutka kada mi je muž zabio prvu injekciju više mu nisam bila sexi nimali nimaaaaloooooooo

kordica   ~~~~~~~ za postupak i  :Klap:  biti ću uspješan

----------


## linalena

E da, ja dobila i počinjem brojiti, ja sam gore sljedeći četvrtak ujutro na UZVu

----------


## kordica

> kordica   ~~~~~~~ za postupak i  biti ću uspješan


hvala  :Smile:

----------


## kiara79

curke u postupcima sretno..
držim veeeelike fige..

----------


## kordica

hvala   :Smile: 
idem se probat naspavat. javim kak je prošlo

----------


## Mury

Jutro cure! Moje M još nema, i da stvar bude gora, nema viš niti smeđeg iscjetka. I tako ja sinoć sanjam dva sna, u oba sna se testiram, na testovima plusevi kaokuće, sretna ja presretna! Snovi su tako bili stavrni, jer sam sanjala jedan san da sam trudna, zaspim, sanjam opet da sam trudna...i kad sam se jutros probudila, odem na WC, pogledam, nema ni traga M, i mislim se pa ti snovi su tako stvarni, odoh ja jedan test nabaciti....i pogodite rezultat...minus kao kuća :Sad: ...ona testna jaka crta mi se tako narugala :Evil or Very Mad: !!!
Cure u postupcima sretno, a čekalicama da što prije vrijeme prođe!!!!

----------


## linalena

E da to je ono kada i znamo da ne možemo zatrudniti spontano, nada je uvijek prisutna, svaki mjesec ipak odbrojavamo dane i računamo, joj nema šanse da ne zamišljam put spermića do jajčeka

----------


## Korny77

Bok svima....
Javljam da sam rodila 12.01.2011.svoju malu Luciju na Sv.Duhu.
Malo smo se namučili da izađemo van ali sve je dobro prošlo.
Svima želim puno sreće u postupcima.
Kisssss........

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

> Bok svima....
> Javljam da sam rodila 12.01.2011.svoju malu Luciju na Sv.Duhu.
> Malo smo se namučili da izađemo van ali sve je dobro prošlo.
> Svima želim puno sreće u postupcima.
> Kisssss........


Korny čestiaaaaaaaaaaaam....Luciji (prekrasno ime) želimo bezbrižno djetinjstvo....ajme kako lijepa vijest za dobro jutro....čuvajte se i uživajte  :Smile:

----------


## kiara79

korny,iskrene čestitke tebi i tatici :Very Happy: ,a malenoj Luciji veeelika dobrodošlica... :Zaljubljen: 
i ja se slažem da je dobila prekrasno ime.. :Heart:

----------


## bugaboo

Korny cestitam na maloj princezi :Zaljubljen:  Moram se sloziti s curama da je ime prelijepo :Yes:

----------


## Mury

Korny, čestitke cijeloj obitelji :Heart: !
I zbilja je ime prekrasno, ja sam kuma jednoj maloj Luciji :Zaljubljen:

----------


## linalena

Korny77   :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  čestitam na kćerkici perkrasnoj i znakovitog imena, ona je doista svjetlo vašeg života (a i nama svima ovdje) 
Mury  jel krenulo??? Pa da krenete  :Klap:

----------


## Mury

Linalena, još ništa, iako me trbuh i leđa bole :Evil or Very Mad: ! Već sam izgubila strpljenje, i imam osjećaj da će kad krene biti cista :Mad: .
Kad ćeš ti na UZV? Možda se i sretnemo :Grin:

----------


## MalaMa

Pozdrav svima!
Nova sam ovdje. Suprug i ja smo tek na početku ovog dugog puta kojeg vi sve već prolazite. Moj ginekolog mi je dao u putnicu za bolnicu kako bismo ušli u postupak. Za sad jedino imamo nalaz spermiograma: oligoastenoteratozoospermija. Molim vas za pomoć. Ginekolog mi je rekao da sama odaberem u koju ću bolnicu ići, ali da mi on preporuča Vuk Vrhovac. Sad sam dosta čitala o tome kako su stručnjaci od tamo otišli. Obziro da sam do sad već neke stvari obavljala na Sv.Duhu zanima me kakva su vam iskustva s tom bolnicom što se potpomognute tiče. Ukratko. Na znam što da radim i za koju bolnicu da se odlučim.
Hvala vam puno unaprijed.

----------


## linalena

Ja sam gore ujutro u četvrtak, oko pol8, nikada ne dođemo ranije, muž će me dopeljati a poslije sam freee za kavicu prekoputa, ima koja????

----------


## tanjam

Mury, kako znaš/vidiš dal će bit cista kad ti krene men. Zanima me to, molim pojašnjenje. Thanks.

----------


## Mury

*tanjam*, imala sam često situacije kada dođem na kontrolni UZV prije stimulacije 3dc, i bude cista ( ostala iz prethodnog ciklusa, ne ode skupa sa M :Evil or Very Mad: ), zato ću i morati 2 ili 3dc na kontrloni pregled, da vidim jel imam cistu, pa ako je nema, počeinjem sa klomifenima. Inače, dok je cista prisutna, ne smije se na stimulaciju. Ali fizički ju ne mogu osjetiti, samo se može vidjeti na UZV.

----------


## kordica

> *tanjam*, imala sam često situacije kada dođem na kontrolni UZV prije stimulacije 3dc, i bude cista ( ostala iz prethodnog ciklusa, ne ode skupa sa M), zato ću i morati 2 ili 3dc na kontrloni pregled, da vidim jel imam cistu, pa ako je nema, počeinjem sa klomifenima. Inače, dok je cista prisutna, ne smije se na stimulaciju. Ali fizički ju ne mogu osjetiti, samo se može vidjeti na UZV.


ja sam išla na klomifene dva puta bez prethodne provjere cista :O

----------


## ValaMala

> ja sam išla na klomifene dva puta bez prethodne provjere cista :O


Mene uvijek dr. naruči 3.d.c. upravo da vidi kakva je situacija, onda tek slijedi stimulacija ako je sve ok. Ne mogu vjerovati da ti samo da klomifene bez pregleda

----------


## MalaMa

Pozdrav svima! 
Nova sam ovdje i trebam pomoć oko izbora bolnice za postupak.
Preporučen mi je VV, ali bih ja radije SD. Čini mi se da su tu sve pozitivna iskustva što se dr.B tiče. Htjela bih koji komentar od vas. I molim vas, jel za prvi pregled važan dan ciklusa? (za sad nemamo ništa od nalaza, samo loš spermiogram)
 Koliko mi se čini ja ću danas dobiti (nedjelja je). Imam br.od ambulante pa bih sutra zvala ili otišla čak jer mi je blizu.

Hvala svima!

----------


## tanjam

Ja sam npr. na VV drugi put kad sam išla sa klomifenima imala par cistica na UZV pa sam išla u terapiju, i treći put sa menopurima sam isto s cisticama išla u postupak. Šta to onda znači da na SD ak se kod UZV 2. ili 3.dc. ustanovi postojanje cista odgađa postupak bez obzira dal je klomifen ili stimulacija??

----------


## tanjam

ValaMala čitam u tvom potpisu sve te oligo...... i idu na bolje. Šta ste radili/koristili/trošili da se to tak poboljšava (MM je 2 S grama bio oligoazoospermia, a sad već dugo oligoastenozoospermia).

----------


## kordica

> Mene uvijek dr. naruči 3.d.c. upravo da vidi kakva je situacija, onda tek slijedi stimulacija ako je sve ok. Ne mogu vjerovati da ti samo da klomifene bez pregleda


a neznam, valjda nije sumnjao da imam ciste, nisam imala nikakvih problema s klomifenom ni prvi ni drugi put, svaki put su jednako lijepo jajčeka rasla




> ValaMala čitam u tvom potpisu sve te oligo...... i idu na bolje. Šta ste radili/koristili/trošili da se to tak poboljšava (MM je 2 S grama bio oligoazoospermia, a sad već dugo oligoastenozoospermia).


moj je imao dva puta oligoasthenozoospermiu, prvi put 2 milijuna pp, drugi put 3 miijuna pp. na inseminaciji smo na kraju dobili 4 milijuna. tak da se vidi poboljšanje, iako malo. dala sam mu da pije folnu kiselinu. sad ne znam da li je to utjecalo ili se samo od sebe malo popravilo

----------


## ValaMala

> ValaMala čitam u tvom potpisu sve te oligo...... i idu na bolje. Šta ste radili/koristili/trošili da se to tak poboljšava (MM je 2 S grama bio oligoazoospermia, a sad već dugo oligoastenozoospermia).


Zapravo smo se jako uhvatili u koštac s tim neplivačima!  :Smile: ) 
Muž od prvog onako lošeg spermiograma pije Bioastin (čitala sam da je izvrstan baš za to) 1 dnevno i Centravit multivit. isto jednu dnevno. Osim toga, često klopa sjemenke, nepržene, neslane buće i suncokreta i više voća i povrća. 

Uglavnom napravio je 4 spermiograma i u svakom pojedinom je bilo poboljšanje. Prvo je bila *oligoasthenoteratozospermia* sa samo 19% progresivno pokretnih, a onih razreda B i C zajedno 14% i 67% totalno beskorisnih, morfologijom 7%, da bi se to sve popravilo na [B]oligospermiu/B] s 44% progresivno pokretnih! 20% B i C i 36% nekorisnih. Volumen se povećao za 1mL, koncentracija s 15mill/mL na više od 22mill/mL  a morfologija za 2%. 

To su doista ogromna poboljšanja i ne znam točno reći zašto se to tako poboljšalo, ali možda je pomoglo nešto od ovoga što smo radili, nemam pojma...

----------


## Sonječka

Korny 77 želim tebi i tvojoj obitelji čestitati na ovom velikom blagoslovu prekrasnog sunčevog imena. Neka bude svijetlo.  :Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## crvenkapica77

_korny   cestitke  i od mene  !!!_
mogu mislit kako  je lijep osjecaj napokon drzati svoju bebu u rukama :Heart:  ... uzivajte  sa malom princezom Lucijom   :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Palcicazg

Nadam se da ću krenuti u postupak, jučer sam dobila M. MM je malo bolestan, i nadam se da me neće to ovog puta spriječiti da krenem u postupak. 

Curke, kakva je situacija gore, jel gužva ujutro na folikulumertiji?

----------


## kordica

> Nadam se da ću krenuti u postupak, jučer sam dobila M. MM je malo bolestan, i nadam se da me neće to ovog puta spriječiti da krenem u postupak. 
> 
> Curke, kakva je situacija gore, jel gužva ujutro na folikulumertiji?


prošli tjedan kad sam ja išla, dolazila bih ujutro oko 7.20, počinjali su oko 7.35, prvi dan sam bila gotova u 8 a druga dva puta je doktorica u 8 odlazila na sastanke i vraćala se malo prije 9, tak da do pol 10 su valjda svi bili riješeni. Valjda je najbolje doć ujutro u 7 odma.

----------


## linalena

Palcica vidim u tvojem potpisu da si imala ICSI u 7mj, pa u 10 i sada u 1, to je po 3 mjeseca pauza? Jel sve gore na SD i jel sve to stimulacija? Ja sam tek prošla jedan stimulirani pa me zanima koliko bi mi trebala biti pauza, hvala

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

Linalena pauza bi trebala biti minimalno 6 mj...

----------


## mare41

Vani ne daju pauzu od 6 mjeseci, nego 3-4 mjeseca, pogotovo za starije, al kod nas u klinikama postoje liste čekanja pa je i to razlog čekanju od 6 mjeseci.

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

Znam da to sve ovisi o godinama.....al brate primati stimulaciju svako malo mislim da ipak nije dobro za naše zdravlje

----------


## kordica

di u zagrebu mogu privatno vadit betu? i da li znate dal laboratorij na SD hoće slati nalaz na mail?

----------


## mare41

kordica, ima puno privatnih labova, Sunce ( na Trnju i Jarunu) nekako najbrže šalje nalaz (za nekih sat vremena na mail).

----------


## Palcicazg

Da cure u pravu ste, treba biti pauza između stimulacija, u 10/2010 sam imala stimulaciju kolmifen+6 gonala, 
e sad ja ne znam koliko je to jako i kolika mora biti pauza, sad idem po uputi doktora na klomifen + menopur

to su sve blage stimulacije, bar si ja tako mislim. 

u niskom sam startu i ovo mi je prvi postupak na SD

*kordica*  imaš laboratorij breyer u ilici, oni šalju na mail i poliklinika sunce, mislim da ti bolnice ne šalju mailom, barem mene nisu pitali koji mi je mail..

----------


## kordica

> kordica, ima puno privatnih labova, Sunce ( na Trnju i Jarunu) nekako najbrže šalje nalaz (za nekih sat vremena na mail).





> *kordica*  imaš laboratorij breyer u ilici, oni šalju na mail i poliklinika sunce, mislim da ti bolnice ne šalju mailom, barem mene nisu pitali koji mi je mail..


radim na savskom mostu pa mi nije usput ić na SD, obavila bi to negdje bliže, idem proučit sunce. hvala

----------


## kordica

nema niš pametno na web stranici sunca, ili sam ja čorava, nigde ne piše da vade betu :/

----------


## kordica

čorava sam  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## Palcicazg

Ako radiš na savskom mostu, onda ti je najbliže ići na Jarun , to ti je par stanica s mosta
najbolje da ih nazoveš, oni ti sigurno vade betu
i naravno sretno da nam javiš lijepe vijesti  :Smile:

----------


## TeddyBearz

> Pozdrav svima! 
> Nova sam ovdje i trebam pomoć oko izbora bolnice za postupak.
> Preporučen mi je VV, ali bih ja radije SD. Čini mi se da su tu sve pozitivna iskustva što se dr.B tiče. Htjela bih koji komentar od vas. I molim vas, jel za prvi pregled važan dan ciklusa? (za sad nemamo ništa od nalaza, samo loš spermiogram)
>  Koliko mi se čini ja ću danas dobiti (nedjelja je). Imam br.od ambulante pa bih sutra zvala ili otišla čak jer mi je blizu.
> 
> Hvala svima!


Haj MalaMa, naknadno ti se pojavio post jer si nova, da ne misliš da te ignoriramo.  :Smile: 

Koliko znam, nije važan dan ciklusa za prvi pregled.

----------


## MalaMa

> Haj MalaMa, naknadno ti se pojavio post jer si nova, da ne misliš da te ignoriramo. 
> 
> Koliko znam, nije važan dan ciklusa za prvi pregled.


Hvala na odgovoru. Nikako mi nije bilo jasno zašto nema mog posta. No skužila sam da nije stvar u ignoriranju. Mislila sam da sam ja nešto krivo stisnula.

Upravo sam se naručila na SD za drugi ponedjeljak.
Mislim da ću se od sada družiti s vama ovdje.

----------


## BOZZ

curke drage ne odustajte,ja sam vam došla javiti da je 07.01. odlučio doći na ovaj svijet moja ljubav David.Svima želim da osjetite tu radost ogromnu koju smo duuugo čekali.

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

Bozz draga....čestitaaaaaaaam.....ajme danas još jedna lijepa vijest....veeeelika pusa Davidu....što je dr. B bio vrijedan prošle godine...nadamo se da će tako i nastaviti  :Smile:

----------


## MalaMa

Bozz, čestitam na malom Davidu!

Ja opet imam pitanje.
Što je to s lijekovima i nekakvom listom lijekova? Jel to moguće da se lijekovi za postupak čekaju godinu dana? Godinu dana?!  :Shock: 
Tko ima iskustva kako je na SD-u s tim?

Čula sam da se lijekovi mogu kupiti ali da su jako skupi?

----------


## tanjam

*MalaMa*,kako tako brzo si došla na red, ja sam zvala u 12/2010 i zapisala me tek za 08.02.2011.

----------


## MalaMa

tanjam,
nemam pojima kako. Danas sam zvala za prvi pregled i rekla mi je da ima slobodno 31.1. Ona je datum dva puta ponovila i još sam ga ja na kraju ponovila da utvrdim gradivo.

----------


## bugaboo

Bozz cestitam, pisulinac je predivan :Zaljubljen: 

Tanjam, mozda si se ti narucivala kod dr. B, a MalaMa kod dr. T pa zato duze cekas...mislim da je kod dr. B veca navala.

----------


## kiara79

ajme BOZZ pa ja ne mogu vjerovati,da si ti već dočekala svoga pišulinca :Shock: ...ovo vrijeme je stvarno jako brzo prošlo...pa ko da smo jučer tu tipkale...
u čestitam tebi i tvom mužiću na prekrasnom sinčiću... :Very Happy: 
uživajte,mazite se i volite..
ovakvu sreću ste stvarno zaslužili.. :Zaljubljen:

----------


## lberc

Bozz,čestitam, David je presladak...a i ime mi se sviđa!

----------


## kiara79

> Bozz, čestitam na malom Davidu!
> 
> Ja opet imam pitanje.
> Što je to s lijekovima i nekakvom listom lijekova? Jel to moguće da se lijekovi za postupak čekaju godinu dana? Godinu dana?! 
> Tko ima iskustva kako je na SD-u s tim?
> Čula sam da se lijekovi mogu kupiti ali da su jako skupi?


MalaMa dobro nam došla i čim prije ostala trbušasta...
lista lijekova postoji,ali se ne čeka godinu dana...evo npr.ja sam na listi od 11.og mj i doći će u veljači(nadam se)...nekad se čekalo 3-4 tjedna,ali se sve to nažaolst odužilo...
zato ne brini,obavi konzultacije u ponedjeljak i dr.T će ti sve objasniti...jesi li obavila sve pretrage...??

inana...gdje si...???? :Heart:

----------


## MalaMa

> MalaMa dobro nam došla i čim prije ostala trbušasta...
> lista lijekova postoji,ali se ne čeka godinu dana...evo npr.ja sam na listi od 11.og mj i doći će u veljači(nadam se)...nekad se čekalo 3-4 tjedna,ali se sve to nažaolst odužilo...
> zato ne brini,obavi konzultacije u ponedjeljak i dr.T će ti sve objasniti...jesi li obavila sve pretrage...??
> 
> inana...gdje si...????


hvala ti kiara puuuuuno na dobrodošlici, posebno mi se sviđa ovo s trbuhom  :Wink: 
gotovo ništa ti ja od pretraga nemam, moj ginić mi je rekao da me ništa neće slati vaditi dok mi u bolnici ne kažu što. imam ti jedino od mm dva spermiograma (iz 8 mj i 1.mj ove g.- bez znatnog poboljšanja), a pio je bioastin, cink, selen, c-vitamin, folnu. imamo uz to samo briseve koji su ok.
čut ću sve u ponedjeljak

----------


## inana

kiara79, draga moja, tu sam, čamim, gutam te tablete i glupi antibiotik, i buljim u kalendar... kaj da ti velim...antibiotik još mislim 3 dana, ali od njega mi koma, sad mi je malo lakše... čekam...kak i ti...ima kaj kod tebe?

----------


## kinki

Molim vas pomoć!  Prijateljica mi je trudna 10 tjedana i bila je na mjerenju nuhalnog nabora,  uglavnom rezultati su katastrofa i gin je šalje iz Splita na Sv Duh,  na neku pretragu još agresivniju od amniocinteze.  Dali ijedna od vas zna za neki ok smještaj u blizini bolnice, na internetu sam našla samo jedan sobezagreb, pa da imamo još bar koju opciju i izaberemo najeftinije.  Hvala vam na pomoći!

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

jooooooooooooj sva sam se naježila....daj otvaraj novu temu s traženjem smještaja....mislim da ćeš tako brže naći....mislim da sam vidjela baš preko bolnice u onim kućama da piše sobe.....ja ti nisam iz zg...a drage volje bi pomogla

----------


## kinki

> jooooooooooooj sva sam se naježila....daj otvaraj novu temu s traženjem smještaja....mislim da ćeš tako brže naći....mislim da sam vidjela baš preko bolnice u onim kućama da piše sobe.....ja ti nisam iz zg...a drage volje bi pomogla



Hvala, tako ću i napravit.  I sama sam u 10. tjednu, u utorak i mene čeka taj pregled, imam 34 godine i umirem od straha.  Najgore je šta je ta moja prijateljica uvik mene tješila i bila puna pozitive, a ja vječno u nekom strahu.  Ne mogu ni zamislit kako joj je sada, nakon nekoliko neuspješnih IVF-ova i jedne vanmaterične trudnoće....

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

Ooooo draga moja ne mogu ni zamisliti koliko strepiš.....držim palčeve za vas dvije da bude sve ok....šaljem vam veeeeeliki zagrljaj

----------


## kiara79

kinki sva sam se naježila...nadam se da ćete naći smještaj i da će sve biti ok...

----------


## linalena

Ja sam sutra ujutro gore, ima koga za kofili?????

Posebnu pozornost ću dati gledanju da li ima u blizini kakva soba za iznamljivanje i slično, pa odma javim

----------


## kiara79

linalena sretno sutra..javi kak je prošlo... :Smile: 
daj jedan big kiss maloj crnoj njuškici... :Heart:

----------


## linalena

hoću i joj kaj je to krasna njuškica, a onak slatko mokra i naravno da se svuda gura.

Baš nam je dobra odluka da uzmemo peseka u vrijeme postupka,  malo odvlačenja pažnje je odlično

----------


## MalaMa

kinki,
žao mi je što ne mogu pomoći, pitala sam i mm, ali ni on ne zna baš koji bi bili jeftini, ja idem u ponedjeljak gore pa ako ne nađete do tada gledat ću i ja okolo.

----------


## crvenkapica77

> curke drage ne odustajte,ja sam vam došla javiti da je 07.01. odlučio doći na ovaj svijet moja ljubav David.Svima želim da osjetite tu radost ogromnu koju smo duuugo čekali.


ajme BOZZ predivan je :Zaljubljen: ..CESTITAM vam  od   :Heart:

----------


## crvenkapica77

cure mene toliko strah  tih pretraga   a jos ni trudna nisam   .. :Rolling Eyes: ....imam 33god.  ...sama ni ne znam bil radila pretrage ili ne....joooooj hoce li ikad taj strah nestat ??!!!

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

Linalena sretno ti sutra.....evo vibrica za dobar početak i još bolji kraj ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Smile: 

Crvenkapo moja ni ja ne znam kako ću to preživjeti jednoga dana....mislim da ću svaki put pitati dr. jel ja stvarno moram .... ja najrađe nebi ništa, osim onog osnovnog!!

----------


## inana

eto... nisam izdržala, zvala sam gore, ljekovi stigli do broja 236...ah... čekanje...

----------


## kinki

Hvala vam cure,  prijateljica u pon mora bit u bolnici, našla sam jedan smještaj al ako vidite taj natpis nasuprot bolnice da se iznajmljuju sobe obavezno mi javite!

----------


## linalena

Evo ja došla, sve je OK idemo na odmrzavanje, sljedeća kontrola ponedjeljak.

A sada razočaranje: na listu za lijekove mogu tek kada potrošimo sve zamrznute /doktor kaže da je tako odredilo ministarstvo) a po postupku odmrzavaju 3, s obzirom da mi imamo 9 to je za 3 mjeseca, pa onda još 3 mjeseca čekanja(pitala sestru koliko se čekaju) lijekova, koji je to onda mjesec, srpanj???? A onda im krenu godišnji???? Malo sam na rubu plača, ali opet ona sestra kod biologice je rekla da je dobra uspješnost u postupku sa odmrzavanjem. Jedino se nadam da ćemo nakon što potrošimo zamrznute do stimulacije bar vrtiti prirodne, al to nisam pitala doktora. Dakle, dok se ima zamrznutih ništa drugo ne dolazi u obzir

----------


## ines31

Bozz čestitke na malom Davidu, svima u postupcima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za vellike tete bete i prekrasne male smotuljke!!!! :Heart:

----------


## bugaboo

Bas je glupo kaj te ne mogu sad vec staviti na listu za lijekove da odmah nakon smrznutih mozes u stimulirani :Mad: 

Nikad se ne zna mozda uspijes i sa smrznutim (drzim fige), ali to je cisti gubitak vremena (pogotovo kad si vec u nekim godinama kad je svaki mjesec bitan). Ne znam zasto je problem da te skinu s liste ako u medjuvremenu uspijes sa smrzlicima :Rolling Eyes: 

Prosle godine su radili cijelo ljeto osim 8. mjesec pa te ne bi trebao kaciti godisnji.

----------


## TeddyBearz

Tako sam i ja dospjela na listu tek nakon što smo potrošili smrznute, sva sreća pa sam ih imala samo 3.  :Undecided:

----------


## tanjam

*Kinki* bilo bi dobro da nazoveš ti ili prijateljica ili da netko tko ide gore prije pon pita sestre na odjelu MPO-a jer sam naišla na post gdje su to preporučivale forumašice, jer sestre imaju brojeve telefona gdje se može snači smještaj. Sretno tvojoj prijateljici.

----------


## kinki

> *Kinki* bilo bi dobro da nazoveš ti ili prijateljica ili da netko tko ide gore prije pon pita sestre na odjelu MPO-a jer sam naišla na post gdje su to preporučivale forumašice, jer sestre imaju brojeve telefona gdje se može snači smještaj. Sretno tvojoj prijateljici.



Puno hvala!

----------


## tanjam

*Obavijest pacijenticama*. 
Za vađenje krvi za pretrage na HIV i hepatitis ABC u Petrovoj 3, od sada se treba naručivati. Može se osobno il netko od članova obitelji ili treća osoba uz uputnicu, ime i prezime, matični broj osiguranika iz zdravstvene iskaznice, adresa, broj telefona ili mobitel, br. faxa ili e-mail na koji će se izdati Potvrda o naručivanju. Može se fax-om na br. 01/4600-338 ili mailom na narucivanje@hztm.hr. Ja sam zvala danas i imaju slobodne termine od 14.02.2011. Pozdrav.

----------


## bugaboo

Tanjam hvala na obavijesti, ali meni uputnica nece vrijediti iza 14.2. 

Dogovorila sa MM-om da idemo tamo u pon pa se napravit glupi, ako nas nece primiti odmah neka nam prihvate uputnice za narucivanje bez obzira na datum.

----------


## špelkica

Naručeni smo 14.2. na konzultacije kod dr T. :Very Happy: . Pošto nemam pojma koja je to dr zanimaju me vaša iskustva s njom. Može i na pp. Thanks

----------


## TeddyBearz

Konzultacije na Valentinovo!  :Grin: 

Dr. T. je meni super.  :Klap:  (I dr. B., ali za njega nisi pitala.  :Grin: )

----------


## tanjam

Cure jedno pitanje. Da li će vrijednost TSH 3,61 predstavljati problem????

----------


## kordica

> Naručeni smo 14.2. na konzultacije kod dr T.. Pošto nemam pojma koja je to dr zanimaju me vaša iskustva s njom. Može i na pp. Thanks


Meni se zamjerila kad mi je radila AIH. Pitala me jel boli (ono čišćenje). Reko ja da. A ona meni kao Aaaaaaaaaaaa, pa čekaj malo, nisi ti još punkciju probala. Mislim si ja pa koji kuki mi delaš onda AIH ak misliš da nebu uspjelo i da bum morala ić dalje. :S
A 6 mjeseci kasnije, na drugom AIH je bila baš ok i draga, mazila me po nozi i tak

----------


## tanjam

Ovisi kakav tko ima dan, ali to nebi trebalo utjecati na raspoloženje i način ophođenja jer sve to je i ovako traumatično i teško bez njihovih dodatnih komentara. To je ipak malo osjetljiviji posao i zanimanje nego npr. sjedit u uredu i radit s papirima. Moje skromno mišljenje.

----------


## kiara79

> Cure jedno pitanje. Da li će vrijednost TSH 3,61 predstavljati problem????


meni je predstavljao...a i mnogim curama koje znam...
no ima dr.koji to uopće ne gledaju..
ja bih ga snižavala na tvome mjestu..
male doze Euthyroxa čine čuda...sretno... :Heart:

----------


## lberc

Meni  je TSH zadnji put bio 2.52,pa kaj nije normalan do 4.64?

----------


## kiara79

> Meni je TSH zadnji put bio 2.52,pa kaj nije normalan do 4.64?


ne,za nas koje smo u MPO..
4,64 je daleko  previše..

----------


## lberc

A,joj...baš  me zanima kakvi mi budu sad nalazi.

Kiara,kad moraš ti zvati za lijekove?

----------


## Aurora*

Rasprava o TSH se povela i na Potpomognutoj u Sloveniji pa cu zato i ovdje predloziti isto sto i tamo: pogledajte malo sto se o tome vec pisalo i po potrebi nastavite na jednoj od vec postojecih tema o TSH. A ovdje bih ipak nadodala da nije to bas tako jednoznacno da za trudnocu TSH mora biti nizi od 2.

----------


## kiara79

> A,joj...baš me zanima kakvi mi budu sad nalazi.
> 
> Kiara,kad moraš ti zvati za lijekove?


zvat ću sredinom veljače..imam broj 276-tako nešto...ne vjerujem da će mi prije doći...
a ti???

----------


## lberc

> zvat ću sredinom veljače..imam broj 276-tako nešto...ne vjerujem da će mi prije doći...
> a ti???


Ja moram zvat tek oko 15.3.Nekak to sporo ide.
Ak,mi lijekovi slučajno i dođu oko 15.3..a mengu bi trebala dobiti krajem 3. mjeseca,budem ja išla u postupak u 3 ili 4 mjesecu,kak to ide na SV. Duhu?

----------


## kordica

meni je TSH prvi put bio 0,979 (Vinogradska) pa je dr. B. reko da je malo prenizak, drugi put 1,86 (VV) je bilo OK

----------


## kiara79

Iberc kad dobiješ lijekove ideš u postupak odmah kad dobiš M...
podigneš lijekove,dogovori protokol i nema čekanja...ž
ahhh gdje su vremena kad smo lijekove čekale 3 tjedna...a nije to ni bilo tako davno..

----------


## lberc

> Iberc kad dobiješ lijekove ideš u postupak odmah kad dobiš M...
> podigneš lijekove,dogovori protokol i nema čekanja...ž
> ahhh gdje su vremena kad smo lijekove čekale 3 tjedna...a nije to ni bilo tako davno..


Ahhh,ja bi ona vremena kad nisam čekala lijekove!
Joj,da bar lijekovi dođu do 15.3.

----------


## kiara79

pod kojim si brojem...??

----------


## špelkica

Hvala cure, nisam pitala za dr B zato jer sam naručena kod dr T. Htjela sam isprva k njemu, ali je sestra rekla da je jako zauzet i morala bi dugo čekati, a čeka se još i za lijekove pa bi mi to bilo predugo. Vjerujem da je bitan dobar liječnik, ali konačan razultat ovisi i o meni i mm. Tako da smo sreću odlučili potražiti negdje drugdje. Kad dođemo na red za IVF bude  već skoro 5 godina borebe. Oba AIH-a su mi bila odgađana, prvi put zbog nedostatka sredstva od strane bolnice, drugi put sam ja imala cistu. I na laparo sam čekala preko 6 mjeseci. Preko ljeta kad sam bila slobodna nitko me nije htio operirat, a kad sam počela na jesen radit onda nisam odma mogla. 
Hvala Kiara 79 na br tel SD i ostalim informacijama! Nadam se da će nam SD biti dobitan i da ćemo uskoro zajedno šetat kolica i naše pse  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## lberc

Špelkica,želim da ti SD bude dobitan....kao i svima nama!
Kiara,ja sam ti broj 5,od 1.1. su valjda krenuli opet od broja 1.,sam kaj ne znam do kad su još stari brojevi.

I ja imam prekrasnog psa,nije neka čistokrvna pasmina,mješanka je labradora i vučjaka,ali je jako velika maza i jako mirna,stvorena je za djecu....susjedova se sa njom stalno igraju.

----------


## ValaMala

Kako čitam svi ovdje imamo bar po jednog psa, mi pak tri, predivni su, tako te razvesele i utješe...

----------


## TeddyBearz

> Kako čitam svi ovdje imamo bar po jednog psa, mi pak tri, predivni su, tako te razvesele i utješe...


I mi tri.  :Grin:

----------


## ValaMala

> I mi tri.


Jao što će nam klincima sva druga djeca zavidjeti... "Mamaaaa, on/ona ima tri psa, a ti meni ne daš ni jeeeednoooog!!!  :Laughing:

----------


## kiara79

> I mi tri.


i mi imamo 3 labradora... :Shock:

----------


## TeddyBearz

> i mi imamo 3 labradora...


 :Grin:   :Klap:

----------


## ValaMala

Ma psi su zakon. Evo moje tri curke, slikano na Badnjak nakon što smo okitili bor:

http://img522.imageshack.us/i/dsc07448.jpg/

----------


## TeddyBearz

> Ma psi su zakon. Evo moje tri curke, slikano na Badnjak nakon što smo okitili bor:
> 
> http://img522.imageshack.us/i/dsc07448.jpg/


Ajmeeeeee...  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## špelkica

ValaMala, super su ti psi, kak su samo strpljivi, moja mrzi oblekice, nema šanse da ima kaj na glavi. Moramo otvoriti neku temu : kako psi utječu na uspjeh MPO  :Laughing:

----------


## ValaMala

Haha, slažem se. Ma super su mi curke, sve su baš ono prave cure, nježne, mazne, vesele i dobre..

----------


## linalena

Evo ja pak idem na prvi postupak ud kada imamo peseka, i nadam se da će nam pomoći

Usput, eto sutra ujutro ja gore, pol8

----------


## eva133

> Ma psi su zakon. Evo moje tri curke, slikano na Badnjak nakon što smo okitili bor:
> 
> http://img522.imageshack.us/i/dsc07448.jpg/


Ma vidi ti njih. Preslatki su.

----------


## ValaMala

Hvala :Heart:

----------


## andream

Morala sam se i ja ubaciti - peseki su kao s neke lijepe nostalgične razglednice,predivni su. Mogu zamisliti i bebicu negdje između njih i od srca ti Vala želim da uskoro bude tako.

----------


## ValaMala

Hvala *andream*, to su sve tri tako mile curice, ja mislim da će se sve brinuti za bebicu i čuvati je kao da je njihova, uh što će je razmaziti...

----------


## TeddyBearz

Andream, presladak ti je avatar!  :Heart:

----------


## Tetka

Cure ja vam imam 6 pasa- 5 malih i jednog velikog. Ako vam netko pomaze da se smirite i opustite to su oni.
Ovaj najveci (nj.ovcar) je shvatio da se samnom nesto dogadja, da sam drugacija. Poceo se drugacije maziti samnom nego s muzem ali on u svojoj velicini nije stvjestan koliko jako me "gladi" pa se moram osloniti da me ne srusi.
Iskreno, MORATE nabaviti psa kad krenete ma MPO, oni vas jedini razuiju kako vam je  :Smile:  inase posandrcate

----------


## Cannisa

Kolko ovdje ima ljubitelja pasa....ja imam 6 pasa. Meni oni puno pomažu kod MPO , na neki poseban način. Zanimljiva je ova tema i ima nas jako puno s psima ovdje, skoro da je i takvu temu otvoriti :Smile:

----------


## špelkica

Cannisa, zavidim ti na broju psa-moj je jedan, ali vrijedan! Iz azila za pse, naravno. Takvi su posebno dobri i zahvalni.
 Cure koje ste došle s VV, koje ste papire dobile? Ne znam da li mi se isplati ići po papire, nemam ništ posebno, mm-ov spermiogram, ali je iz 2008.god (vrijeme je za novi), podatke o postupcima kak sam čula ne daju, pravno i psihološko savjetovanje nismo obavljali, nikad nisam vadila hormone, nalaze laparoskopije imam kod sebe, krvne grupe imam kod sebe,...

----------


## katka22

Pozdrav svima...
Inače sam pacijentica sa VV još od 2003. god., imam sinčića iz IVF/Icsi, i nakon svaakakvih komplikacija, odlučili smo se promijeniti bolnicu, jer bi željeli pokušati dobiti drugu bebu... :Smile: 
O dr. Baumanu sam dobila masu pozitivnih info, i nekako naginjemo pokušati ići kod njega za sljedeći postupak...E sad...
zanima me kakva je procedura, kakva je situacija u bolnici, jesu li ogromne gužve kao na VV, smrzavaju li oni tamo js...ajme, previše toga me zanima...Kroz zadnjih mjesec dana sam pokušavala dobit dr. B., ali nažalost bezuspješno, koje je najbolje vrijeme za zvati...
Bit ću vam svima zahvalna na info, bilo kakve su dobrodošle...
Svima vam želim puno sreće u vašim postupcima i neka vam se želje što prije ostvare...

----------


## tikica_69

katka, imas privatnu poruku!

----------


## linalena

Evo me s UZV, ufff bila jutros gužva, čak su jedno vrijeme radile 3 svlačione, i onda je u 8 doktor zgiljo a nas 5 ostalo čekat, ajd jedva pol sata. Endo mi je 9mm a desno folikul 15mm

Ja još u srijedu kontrola, u četvrtak muž daje doprinos a moje se stanice tope , nadam se od miline što ih čeka. Pa pretpostavljam da će u pon biti transfer.

Danas je bilo puno muževa pa pretpostavljam i punkcija, jedno 8, a koliko sam čula doktora unutra samo 1 transfer.

E sada, ja htjela naručiti frendicu koja je isto sa VVa i kaže sestra (a pitala sam obje) da se ne može naručiti sada nego da se treba zvati negdje krajem drugog početkom trećeg mjeseca  jer je kod njega velika gužva. Neće nikako da sada zapiše termin konzultacija, nikako. Nisam pitala dal je manja gužva kod droktorice T

E da i pitala doktora dal vade svježu stanicu, rekao je NE

----------


## kiara79

linalena,sretno...znaš kaj ti želim... :Wink:

----------


## linalena

Hvala Kiara, jesi dobila lijekove???

----------


## tanjam

Cure molim pomoć, više neznam gdje da zovem i kog da pitam. MM urolog-androlog traži da napravi pretragu INHIBIN B. Da li su kojeg vašeg m to tražili i ako jesu gdje je to obavio. Hvala na pomoći.

----------


## ValaMala

*tanjam*, moram priznati da nisam čula za to, no kako je mm radio sve razno razne pretrage na VV, tamo je odmah i vadio krv... Možda je najbolje da nazove tog androloga i pita ga kuda da to ide obaviti

----------


## linalena

Mi nismo to radili, bar ja mislim. Odite kod opće prakse po uputnicu pa valjda oni znaju gdje se može na uputnicu ili ja nekako mislim da većina privatnih labosa to radi

----------


## tanjam

Hvala ValaMala na odgovoru to je i meni palo napamet i zvala sam ga al mi je pompozno odgovorio da mu ljudi donose taj nalaz i da se on radi, pa sam ga zamolila da mi kaže od kud ih nose pa mi je odgovorio da on ne gleda od kud su nalazi a da drugi u bolnicama bi mogli malo više čitat i educirati se. Naime zvala sam bolnice-VV,SD,Rebro,Nova bolnica. Niš drugo pa zvati privatne laboratorije.

----------


## Charlie

*tanjam* inhibin B za žene (pa valjda onda i za muškarce) se vadi u Vinogradskoj i koliko ja znam jedino tamo, pa probaj nazvati ili poslati mail njihovom endokrinološkom labu.

----------


## ValaMala

> Hvala ValaMala na odgovoru to je i meni palo napamet i zvala sam ga al mi je pompozno odgovorio da mu ljudi donose taj nalaz i da se on radi, pa sam ga zamolila da mi kaže od kud ih nose pa mi je odgovorio da on ne gleda od kud su nalazi a da drugi u bolnicama bi mogli malo više čitat i educirati se. Naime zvala sam bolnice-VV,SD,Rebro,Nova bolnica. Niš drugo pa zvati privatne laboratorije.


Jao nemam riječi, stvarno užas!  :Sad:  Nadam se da ćete uspjeti brzo otkriti tu enigmu, evo, kako *Charlie* kaže, zvrcni Vinogradsku

----------


## MalaMa

pozdrav svima,
evo da vas izvjestim da sam bila danas na SD i dobila cijeli spisak svih pretraga koje moramo napraviti pa onda dalje u nove pobjede  :Smile:

----------


## katka22

MalaMa, je li to bio tvoj prvi posjet SD? Ako je, možeš li mi reći koje te točno pretrage traže? I ja se spremam, pa da si skratim jedan put...  :Smile:

----------


## matahari

*tanjam* imaš pp!

----------


## corinaII

Katka draga ja sam došla gore s svim nalazima koje sam imala i s obzirom na moju dijagnozu (odstranjena oba jajovoda ) doktor mij e rekao da sam se super pripremila i da imam sve nalaze koji mi trebaju i da mogu odmah slijedeči mjesec u posstupak... e sad od nalaza sam imala: hormone 3dc, hormon štitnjače, briseve na klamidiju, ureoplazmu i mikroplazmu,krvnu grupu( svoju i muževu) nalaze na HIV i hepatitis( svoje i muževo) mužev spermiogram( ikako ti oni rade i svoj) nalaze od HSG-a......

----------


## tanjam

*Matahari*, ako nisam dobro poslala pp onda ovako-neizmjerno ti hvala. Sutra odmah zovem.

----------


## tanjam

Charlie, ValaMala hvala i vama.

----------


## Miki76

> *tanjam* inhibin B za žene (pa valjda onda i za muškarce) se vadi u Vinogradskoj i koliko ja znam jedino tamo, pa probaj nazvati ili poslati mail njihovom endokrinološkom labu.


Potpisujem. Inhibin B možete napraviti u endokrinološkom labu u Vinogradskoj, ali imajte na umu da se plaća, nekih 270 kn (ne pokriva ga HZZO, dakle nije potrebna ni uputnica). I, s obzirom da se plaća, ne treba se naručiti, već samo dođete tamo jedno jutro kad vam odgovara. 
Savjet je da prije toga ipak nazovete lab da vidite da li imaju reagensa.
Nalaz se poslije čeka ovisno o reagensima, ja sam ga čekala mjesec i pol, ali baš zato što je ponestalo reagensa pa su čekali nove.

----------


## katka22

> Katka draga ja sam došla gore s svim nalazima koje sam imala i s obzirom na moju dijagnozu (odstranjena oba jajovoda ) doktor mij e rekao da sam se super pripremila i da imam sve nalaze koji mi trebaju i da mogu odmah slijedeči mjesec u posstupak... e sad od nalaza sam imala: hormone 3dc, hormon štitnjače, briseve na klamidiju, ureoplazmu i mikroplazmu,krvnu grupu( svoju i muževu) nalaze na HIV i hepatitis( svoje i muževo) mužev spermiogram( ikako ti oni rade i svoj) nalaze od HSG-a......


Hvala draga....
znači, bilo bi poželjno doć i sa spermiogramom... hvala najljepša...aha, tek sad vidim da oni rade svoj, znači, da ne ponavljamo, radimo ga tamo  :Smile: 
Vidim da si iz Zd, ( ja sam iz Benkovca  :Smile: , možda se možemo i vidjet...?) pa me zanima gdje si izvadila one Milinovićeve potvrde?

----------


## tanjam

Hvala cure super ste, by the way ja imam 2 peseka jedna je 10 g stara mješanka labradora i nečega (70%-30%) Klea i njena beba 5 godina stara mješanka nje i nekoga Saba. Klea mirna, mazna za mirne i tužne dane, a Saba zvrk i vrag za dane kad imam žutu minutu kad mi dođe sve prek glave pa u šumu na ludiranje s njom. 
*Špelkica* ni ja nisam ništa od papira uzela ni dobila sa VV, ali mislim da nebi bilo problema ak će ti nešto zatrebat da si ih fotokopiraš ak oni moraju imati originale. Mislim da sam ovdje na prijašnjim postovima pročitala da je jednu curu samo pitao koju stimulaciju je uzimala i na koju je najbolje reagirala i koji su bili rezultati tih stimulacija. Ponesi sve što imaš pa će vidjet što je ok a što ćete trebat ponoviti, tako ću i ja napraviti makar smo već u ovih par mjeseci mm i ja napravili dosta novih/ponovljenih pretraga tak da će mi faliti samo p&p savjetovanje ak će tražiti. Ja sam kod njega na prim konzultacijama 8.2. a čekala sam od 24.12.2010. Nadam se da sam pomogla.

----------


## lberc

Špelkica,ni ja nisam niš od papira uzela sa VV,a,one papire kaj sam imala dr nije ni gledao,samo ga je zanimalo koliko sam imala postupaka,kakve su bile stimulacije i koliko sam imala jajnih stanica.
Sad sam u skupljanju nalaza,jučer obavili pravno i psihološko savjetovanje..bilo je ok!
Sutra vadim hormone,drugi tjedan papu i briseve....
Linalena,sretno!

----------


## katka22

Hm...
Evo uspjela sam dobiti ordinaciju dr. B., i ljubazna sestra mi je rekla da će početkom 3. mj. početi naručivati za konzultacije...
Sad to zvuči straaašno daleko, ali kad bolje razmislim, imam taman vremena da napravim osnovne pretrage... 
Još samo moram saznati gdje se u Zd rade te Milinovićeve potvrde ( psihološko savjetovanje  :Evil or Very Mad: ), ujutro uzimamo uputnice i krećem...u nove pobjede... :Klap:

----------


## lberc

Katka,provjeri ak,imate u Zd obiteljski centar..mi smo u obiteljskom centru isti dan obavili i pravno i psihološko i nismo trebali uputnice.

----------


## katka22

> Katka,provjeri ak,imate u Zd obiteljski centar..mi smo u obiteljskom centru isti dan obavili i pravno i psihološko i nismo trebali uputnice.


Provjerila, našla, naručila se...u ponedjeljak idemo po potvrde....jeeeeeee...počeli smo...

----------


## špelkica

Još mi je jedna stvar pala na pamet: da li već na prvim konzultacijama me stavlja na listu za lijekove ili tek kad napravim sve pretrage? Ja bi i ranije napravila neke pretrage, ali neće mi dati uputnicu, tek kad budem imala crno na bijelo napisano kaj sve treba. U ovih pet godina borbe ni jednom mi nije htio dati uputnicu za hormone, na meni je štedio...

----------


## lberc

Špelkica,mene je dr na prvim konzultacijama odmah stavio na lijekove.
Od pretraga moramo napraviti,ja:papu i briseve i hormone,mm: spermiogram,bakteriološku analizu ejakulata i urinokulturu,a obadvoje:pravno i psihološko savjetovanje.
Dok čekaš da stignu lijekovi,taman stigneš skupit sve nalaze.

----------


## corinaII

Katka draga imaš obiteljski cetnar u zadru na maloj pošti, to ti je ona zgrada do male pošte. evo ti i broj telefona pa ih nazovi 023/309-143
A da se nađemo na kavici e to bih stvarno bilo super :Very Happy: 
Draga ako ti što treba samo pitaj.....

----------


## jo1974

jeli mi može netko reči na koji br.tel. da zovem i od kolko sati se primaju naruđbe dali zovem cijeli dan ili imaju određeno kao na pr. na vv,hvala

----------


## MalaMa

> Hvala draga....
> znači, bilo bi poželjno doć i sa spermiogramom... hvala najljepša...aha, tek sad vidim da oni rade svoj, znači, da ne ponavljamo, radimo ga tamo 
> Vidim da si iz Zd, ( ja sam iz Benkovca , možda se možemo i vidjet...?) pa me zanima gdje si izvadila one Milinovićeve potvrde?


Katka, corina ti je sve super napisala. Ja sam imala prvi dogovor i samo sam imala od supruga dva spermiograma. Jedan je iz 1. mj 2011. ali mora kod njih napraviti sad još jedan, s tim da on još mora dati ejakulat i urin na pregled na bakterije. Hormoni: FSH, LH, E2, PRL I TSH se mogu vaditi od 2 do 5 dana ciklusa.
Što se tiče psihološkog savjetovanja, meni ga je prekrižila i rekla da to ne moram, nego samo na pravno savjetovanje kod njihove pravnice u SD.
Krvnu grupu mi nisu dali da vadim. Ja svoju imam, ali suprug nema.

----------


## MalaMa

Corina,
krvna grupa mi nije na popisu. Ja imam svoju izvađenu, ali suprug nema. Danas idem njemu po uputnice pa ću tražiti i to.

----------


## MalaMa

jo, br. s DS je 3712-109, narudžbe su od 13 do 15 sati. Ambulanta radi pon-pet 8- 16.

----------


## katka22

[QUOTEA da se nađemo na kavici e to bih stvarno bilo super :Very Happy: 
Draga ako ti što treba samo pitaj.....[/QUOTE]
Kavica - toooooo...  :Smile: 
Naručila sam nas, imamo termin u OC u ponediljak u 11, tako da sam tada u Zd...ako ti paše...vidimo se...

----------


## corinaII

Mala Ma ja sam radi sebe vadila muževu krvnu grupu iako je nisu tražili,eto kad imam sve nalaze pa da imam još i krvnu grupu.

----------


## corinaII

Katka draga kava bi bila super., ali ti se još javim moram vidjeti kako radim pa da nešto iskombiniram

----------


## MalaMa

Drage moje,
bila sam sad kod liječnice po uputnice. Morala sam joj kopirati popis pretraga. Kaže da im rade probleme, jer su to skupe pretrage pa za sve što izdaje mora imati pokriće. Za nešto su je već pošpotali. Sve se nešto postrožuje u našem zdravstvu.

----------


## jo1974

eto ja danas zvala gore da se naručim i ostala sam paf,kaže mi sestra zovi krajem mjeseca da me naruči na prve konsultacije za 3 ili 4 mjesec ,a kad sam je pitala kad bi mogla računati pošto imam sve potrebne dokumente i pretrage na postupak,poražavajuči odgovor tako da izgleda da ču i odavde odustati,rekla mi je da još ima mjesta kod neke doktorice,prvi puta sam čula to ime nešto kao todorović ispravite me ako sam u krivo,pa eto neka netko nešto napiše o toj dokorici ,kakvu ima praksu i kavka su vaša iskustva s njom,ako nečete javno može na pp, hvala

----------


## katka22

> eto ja danas zvala gore da se naručim i ostala sam paf,kaže mi sestra zovi krajem mjeseca da me naruči na prve konsultacije za 3 ili 4 mjesec ,a kad sam je pitala kad bi mogla računati pošto imam sve potrebne dokumente i pretrage na postupak,poražavajuči odgovor tako da izgleda da ču i odavde odustati,rekla mi je da još ima mjesta kod neke doktorice,prvi puta sam čula to ime nešto kao todorović ispravite me ako sam u krivo,pa eto neka netko nešto napiše o toj dokorici ,kakvu ima praksu i kavka su vaša iskustva s njom,ako nečete javno može na pp, hvala


Ista stvar...danas sam dobila sestru i rekla mi je da zovem početkom 3.mj. da se naručim za konzultacije...
izgleda da je navala...

----------


## linalena

Ja sam kao kod dr B ali nekada mi preglede radi doktorica T, čak mi je ona i radila transfer. Dakle za UZV / folikulometrije oni dvoje rade kao tim a za punkcije i transfer nisam sigurna, možda ovisi o njihovim drugim obavezama na drugim odjelima

----------


## TeddyBearz

> eto ja danas zvala gore da se naručim i ostala sam paf,kaže mi sestra zovi krajem mjeseca da me naruči na prve konsultacije za 3 ili 4 mjesec ,a kad sam je pitala kad bi mogla računati pošto imam sve potrebne dokumente i pretrage na postupak,poražavajuči odgovor tako da izgleda da ču i odavde odustati,rekla mi je da još ima mjesta kod neke doktorice,prvi puta sam čula to ime nešto kao todorović ispravite me ako sam u krivo,pa eto neka netko nešto napiše o toj dokorici ,kakvu ima praksu i kavka su vaša iskustva s njom,ako nečete javno može na pp, hvala


Dr Turudić, već smo je spomenule na prošloj stranici čini mi se, pogledaj malo.  :Smile:

----------


## jo1974

čitala sam unazad 7 str. i nigdje nepiše ništa konkretno,pa eto ako ima nekoga da išta zna jer meni je od dr. zaista preko glave,tolike godine na mene su se izmjenile svakakih od specilajista do neukih koji imaju diplomu sam na zidu zato i pitam jer,a ovo kod dr.b ako i dočekam taj termin i dobijem termin za postupak a nemaju ljekove dali ja mogu si sama kupiti ljekove i dali u tom slučaju dolazim prije na red,oprostite na ovakoj otvorenosti ali mene pritišču godine i zaista nemam vremena na pretek,išla sam kod dr.l na privatno ako nešto neuspijen na sv.duhu morat ču opet u kredite ..

----------


## Palcicazg

jo1974, naravno da možeš sama kupiti lijekove, tako da ne čekaš. Meni se isto više ne čeka. 

Ja sam bila na konzultacijama u 11 mj. 2010 (doktor me stavio na listu za lijekove 02/2011). tada sam dogovorila s dotorom da ću uzimati klomifen+par menopura (to je valjda prirodni ili polustimulirani) Imala sam sve nalaze i neke sam ponovila, ako ovoga puta ne upali da imam za sljedeći postupak, a ne da opet gubim vrijeme na nalazima 
Kupila sam sama lijekove, samo kaj sam u 12 mj imala produženi ciklus (dobila sam 14.12.), nisam ni krenula jer je ekipa imala godišnji - opet čekanje 

Ovaj petak imam punkciju, imamo 2 vodeće folikule  :Smile:

----------


## lberc

Palcicazg, sretno u petak na punkciji!

Ja sam danas izvadila hormone,nalazi za dva tjedna....valjda budu ok,uvijek su bili.

----------


## linalena

Jo1974 ja sam ti probala odgovoriti gore nekoliko postova. Koliko znam i dr T ja stručnjak, nekoliko godina ima manje od dr B ili dr L.

I mene zanima to da si sami kupimo lijekove, jer na listu stavljaju tek nakon što ispucam 3 mjeseca po 3 zamrznute js, pa onda još 3 mjeseca čekanja na lijekove. MM i ja mislili da nakon što to ispucamo kupimo sami lijekove, pa kasnije vratimo kada ih dobijemo preko bolnice ii ostavimo za sljedeći put.

A to sa godinama, eto mi u 39+ (od danas i muž, 3 tjedna sam starija), jebada teška

Danas gore nije bila gužva, jedno 10 folikulometrija,, 1 inseminacija i nekoliko muževa sa ženama, a to može biti i punkcija i transfer ali i eto ko mi sutra, samo mužev dio posla

I još jedan info: kada se ide u postupak s odmrznutim js na uputnici mora pisati : BOLNIČKO LIJEČENJE, SEKUNDARNI ICSI

----------


## Bab

Curke, nemojte mi zamjeriti što Vam upadam na Vaš pdf, ali htjela bi samo poželiti svu sreću mojoj *Palčici* u petak na punkciji i nek iz ova 2 folikula izrastu 2 velike, sretne i zdrave bebice.

I svima ostalima naravno želim puno sreće i uspjeha na Vašem putu do bebica.

----------


## Palcicazg

> Curke, nemojte mi zamjeriti što Vam upadam na Vaš pdf, ali htjela bi samo poželiti svu sreću mojoj *Palčici* u petak na punkciji i nek iz ova 2 folikula izrastu 2 velike, sretne i zdrave bebice.
> 
> I svima ostalima naravno želim puno sreće i uspjeha na Vašem putu do bebica.


Tnx i tebi stetno draga  :Smile: 

Nadam se i uspješnom ET, valjda u ponedjeljak  :Smile:

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

> Jo1974 ja sam ti probala odgovoriti gore nekoliko postova. Koliko znam i dr T ja stručnjak, nekoliko godina ima manje od dr B ili dr L.
> 
> I mene zanima to da si sami kupimo lijekove, jer na listu stavljaju tek nakon što ispucam 3 mjeseca po 3 zamrznute js, pa onda još 3 mjeseca čekanja na lijekove. MM i ja mislili da nakon što to ispucamo kupimo sami lijekove, pa kasnije vratimo kada ih dobijemo preko bolnice ii ostavimo za sljedeći put.
> 
> A to sa godinama, eto mi u 39+ (od danas i muž, 3 tjedna sam starija), jebada teška
> 
> Danas gore nije bila gužva, jedno 10 folikulometrija,, 1 inseminacija i nekoliko muževa sa ženama, a to može biti i punkcija i transfer ali i eto ko mi sutra, samo mužev dio posla
> 
> I još jedan info: kada se ide u postupak s odmrznutim js na uputnici mora pisati : BOLNIČKO LIJEČENJE, SEKUNDARNI ICSI


 
Da, da bolničko liječenje.....sretno draga  :Smile:

----------


## corinaII

Katka draga može kavica u ponedjeljak........radim popodne....... javim ti se na pp s brojem moba pa se vidimo u ponedjeljak.......jedva čekam kavicu  :Very Happy:

----------


## katka22

> Katka draga može kavica u ponedjeljak........radim popodne....... javim ti se na pp s brojem moba pa se vidimo u ponedjeljak.......jedva čekam kavicu


Ej, super, baš mi je drago. Na pp ću ti poslat broj moba...
Ja sam u ponediljak već ranije u Zd. Ić ću kod ginekologa napravit briseve i papu, a u OC smo naručeni u 11.- Tako da se nadam da ću imat slobodno od cca 10-11h. Super, baš mi je drago da ću nekog uživo upoznati...i razmijenit malo info...moje su već poprilično zastarile...
Jedino ne znam di ću s mužem...u OC moramo doć skupa, a sumnjam da će moć ić sa mnom odma od 7 ujutro...
Dogovorit ćemo sve...

----------


## MalaMa

Cure,
jel se hormoni na SD-u vade dolje gdje i ostale pretrage krvi? Jel procedura ista kao i za druge krvne pretrage ili ne?

----------


## tanjam

*MalaMa* da hormoni se vade u onom laboratoriju u podrumu ali se moraš naručiti za vađenje krvi. Ako ih trebaš vaditi u određene dc i ako znaš točno kad onda te zapišu za taj dan. Ako ti taj dan nebude dan kad su te zapidali nema frke, dođeš onaj dan kad trebaš i kažeš na šalteru dan kad si bila zapisana i sve ok. Ja sam ih išla vaditi 31.1. a bila sam zapisana 24.1. i sve je prošlo ok. Al se naručuje za većinu pretraga.

----------


## MalaMa

> *MalaMa* da hormoni se vade u onom laboratoriju u podrumu ali se moraš naručiti za vađenje krvi. Ako ih trebaš vaditi u određene dc i ako znaš točno kad onda te zapišu za taj dan. Ako ti taj dan nebude dan kad su te zapidali nema frke, dođeš onaj dan kad trebaš i kažeš na šalteru dan kad si bila zapisana i sve ok. Ja sam ih išla vaditi 31.1. a bila sam zapisana 24.1. i sve je prošlo ok. Al se naručuje za većinu pretraga.


Tanjam
hvala ti puno!
nisam znala da se mora naručiti. Pretpostavila sam da se čekaju malo duže (2 tjedna sam pročitala), ali ovo nisam znala. Obzirom da suprug sutra ide gore, dat ću mu zadatak da me naruči.
Thanks još jednom.

----------


## tanjam

MalaMa, nalazi se čekaju 1-2 tjedna ovisi koje hormone vadiš. Nek ti m ponese tvoju uputnicu, zdravstvenu i dopunsko ako je imaš.

----------


## MalaMa

Hvala tanjam! :Smile:

----------


## Sonječka

> I mene zanima to da si sami kupimo lijekove, jer na listu stavljaju tek nakon što ispucam 3 mjeseca po 3 zamrznute js, pa onda još 3 mjeseca čekanja na lijekove. MM i ja mislili da nakon što to ispucamo kupimo sami lijekove, pa kasnije vratimo kada ih dobijemo preko bolnice ii ostavimo za sljedeći put.


Evo Linalena odgovora na tvoj zaključak iz prve ruke. Pitala ja dr B. dali se može doći na red prije ako si kupim sama lijekove za stimulaciju. Rekao mi je da nema šanse jer je onda njima (bolnici) to problem jer ih onda pritišće HZZO jer ti pravno možeš tražiti povrat novca te im je zbog toga takav način rada zabranjen. I meni je to glupo ali tako je kako je. Sve u ovoj državi ne štima pa ni to. Mi smo zadnja rupa na svirali i naši problemi nikoga s ne tiču jer to nije njihov problem a ni problem države. Koga zanimaju neki pacjenti koji ne mogu imati djecu? Kosoricu???? Milinovića??? Šeksa??? Bebića??? Moš mislit!!! J_ _ _ se njima za nas i naše probleme. Drže oni svoje gaće i stolice da ne iskliznu iz njh a njihovi poznanici, prijatelji i familija neke stvari obavljaju bez pol muke i čekanja odmah preko reda. Pa naravno da onda nitko u državi ne čeka na redove i grize nokte od jada kada oni znaju samo za slučajeve koji se obavljaju odmah. Mamicu im. :Evil or Very Mad:  :Evil or Very Mad:  :Evil or Very Mad:  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Sonječka

Evo još jedne primjedbe na naš sustav zdravstva. Drage moje suborke što mislite kolike šanse mi imamo ovdje da ostanemo trudne ili da se izliječimo od nekih bolesti tipa kroničnih i malignih??? A čisti dokaz kakvo nam je zdravstvo je bio kad je tadašnji ministar zdravstva ("gospodin ne istina") Hebrang otišao na liječenje karcinoma prostate u Švicarsku. Ili kada je tadašnji premijer gospodin Račan otišao u njemačku na liječenje. Mogla bi nabrajati do sutra takve slučajeve. Pa si vi mislite!!!
Mi smo najobičnije pokusne štakorice ovog novog zakona a naši liječnici pioniri u otkrivanju novih metoda u MPO.

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

Živila sonjeČka  :Smile:

----------


## MalaMa

Danas me je suprug naručio za vađenje hormona na SD-u. Za TSH (mislim da je to štitnjača) me naručio tek za 23.5. Znate li hoće li mi priznati nalaz ako ga privatno napravim? Znate li možda jel se može u vinogradskoj to obaviti prije? Ovo nikako ne želim čekati.

----------


## Palcicazg

Moja današnja punkcija je prošla sa 3 folikule, ali prazne. Sad ću čekati slijedeći ciklus i lijekove. 
Sad mi samo ostaje da dignem glavu gore i krenem dalje, opet u postupak

*MalaMa* probaj se naručiti u vinogradsku, ja sam im poslala na centralno naručivanje mail sa povijest bolesti i odmah su me ubacili. 
Napisala sam im da idući mjesec idem u postupak i da mi treba za slijedeći postupak ukoliko ovaj ne uspije.

----------


## bugaboo

> Danas me je suprug naručio za vađenje hormona na SD-u. Za TSH (mislim da je to štitnjača) me naručio tek za 23.5. Znate li hoće li mi priznati nalaz ako ga privatno napravim? Znate li možda jel se može u vinogradskoj to obaviti prije? Ovo nikako ne želim čekati.


Uvijek mozes i privatno izvaditi hormone, ja sam ih bas vadila u laboratoriju Breyer, to ti je blizu SD, Ilica 191. Cifra ti je za TSH 70kn, nalaz dobis isti dan iz 14h na mail.

Nema razloga da ti dr hormone ne prizna ako ih negdje drugdje napravis (samo pazi na dane ciklusa i da ih sve izvadis u istom ciklusu), moji prijasnji su bili s Rebra.

----------


## MalaMa

Hvala bugaboo,
i mislila sam otići u laboratorij breyer. Bila sam već u poliklinici Vili pa znam gdje je to. Ako će mi taj nalaz bit ok uopće se neću gnjavit s bolnicama. Jel se i TSH mora vaditi od 2 do 5 dana ciklusa?

----------


## MalaMa

> Moja današnja punkcija je prošla sa 3 folikule, ali prazne. Sad ću čekati slijedeći ciklus i lijekove. 
> Sad mi samo ostaje da dignem glavu gore i krenem dalje, opet u postupak
> 
> *MalaMa* probaj se naručiti u vinogradsku, ja sam im poslala na centralno naručivanje mail sa povijest bolesti i odmah su me ubacili. 
> Napisala sam im da idući mjesec idem u postupak i da mi treba za slijedeći postupak ukoliko ovaj ne uspije.


Palcica,
naša unutarnja snaga je puno veća nego što nam se na prvi pogled čini. Samo glavu gore i doći će sretni dani. Šaljem dobre vibre za sljedeći ciklus.  :Love:

----------


## bugaboo

TSH mozes vaditi neovisno o danu ciklusa, a LH, FSH, E2, PRL od 2. do 5. DC, progesteron 21. DC.

----------


## inana

cure, jel zna koja jel se može gore telefonski naručit za vađenje krvi i ako znate broj... kad sam išla prvi put, nisam se naručivala, samo sam došla, drugi put me naručivala, a sad se nisam stigla naručit jer sam još u šoku, da mi je m došla u subotu, a trebala je doći 10., pa sam van sebe od šoka...

----------


## Palcicazg

> cure, jel zna koja jel se može gore telefonski naručit za vađenje krvi i ako znate broj... kad sam išla prvi put, nisam se naručivala, samo sam došla, drugi put me naručivala, a sad se nisam stigla naručit jer sam još u šoku, da mi je m došla u subotu, a trebala je doći 10., pa sam van sebe od šoka...


Laboratorij 3712-116, a TSH se čeka 2 mj. da dođeš na red.

----------


## kiara79

ako se vadi samo TSH najbolje ja otići privatno i za 80 kn izvaditi odmah,jer se svugdje jako dugo čeka...

----------


## kiara79

već sat vremena zovem gore,i stalno mi ponavlja da je linija u kvaru...
pa kaj su oni mijenjali broj ili kaj...?????

----------


## linalena

eto da javim da je moj prvi krio postupak neuspješno završio

Od 3 js 2 su se odmrznule ali se niti jedna nije oplodila, moram zvati da se dogovorimo za otpusno pismo i valjda mogu sljedeći mjesec ponovo probati, ali idemo mi dalje  ili u Cito u Split ili u Ljubljanu, ne znam dali meni s toliko godina ima smisla čekatijoš 2 mjeseca da ovo potrošimo pa onda još 3-4mjeseca da dobijemo lijekove

----------


## Palcicazg

linalena, šteta kaj se nisu oplodile.. Bilo bi bolje da si imala zamrznute zametke, ipak su oni jaći, al možemo vrlom ministru M. zahvaliti kaj više nema zamrzavanja

----------


## bugaboo

Linalena, zao mi je sto s kriom nije doslo do transfera, ali mislim s obzirom na godine da ti je pametnije ici u inozemstvo nego tu gubiti vrijeme.

----------


## Sonječka

Ah Linalena što da ti kažem. Prošla sam to prošli mjesec i isto kao ti odlučila potražit sreću u bijelom svijetu. Žao mi je. Volila bih reći, bit će bolje ali nekako više ne vjerujem u pozitivan ishod. Jedino što ti mogu reći da ti želim da se brzo oporaviš od ovog poraza, digneš glavu i kreneš dalje za svojim snovima. Sretno draga. :Love:

----------


## kiara79

uspjela dobiti...i ne vjerujem...kaže sestra J.za 3 tjedna...ovo je preprestrašno...čekamo lijekove skoro 4 mjeseca...

linalela,curke su ti sve rekle i ja dijelim njihovo mišljenje...draga pakuj kofere i po male Janeze...
mi smo isto okrenuli novu stranicu,mislim nismo još odustali od MPO...ali nismo ni daleko od toga..

----------


## linalena

eto i tako bi mi trebali prvo ispucati još 2× krio pa tek onda na listu za lijekove to bi recimo bilo polovicom 4og mjeseca, pa onda čekati 4 mjeseca na lijekove i eto ti ga 8mj kada su godišnji i znači da bi nam sljedeća stimulacija bila tek u rujnu, zašto se ne vodi briga i onama sa više godina, ali onda opet zašto ne i o onima koji imaju već puno postupaka pa se rezerva smanjila, ili iz svakojakih razloiga

stvarno smo nazadovali, ma ne odustajem ja od SD ali dok čekamo taj postupak idemo ili u Split ili u Sloveniju

----------


## andream

cure, čitam vas iako nisam sa SD. Pa baš bi pacijentice s više godina trebale imati i više friendly pristup. Linalena, jesi pitala dr zašto ti nije punktirao taj folikul u ciklusu sad kad ste čekali odleđivanje? ja bih mu rekla da je to praksa u drugim bolnicama i na tome bih inzistirala, pa zna se kakav je "uspjeh" sa zaleđenim stanicama. Pa nek se ništa nije ni odledilo, možda bi ti baš prirodnjak u ovom ciklusu upalio, ovako ispada da propuštate i taj možda dobitni folikul a u našim je godinama uistinu svaki mjesec bitan. Ovo sa zaleđivanjem stanica ispada kao neka zla kob, a opet ići u našim godinama s manjom stimulacijom i očekivati da ih bude baš tri, pa to ne bi pogodio ni najbolji MPO doktor. Ovakvo liječenje je uistinu besmisleno!

----------


## gala1979

Linalena, obzirom na muški faktor a i tvoju dob (i činjenicu da dobiješ velik broj js) mislim da bez razmišljanja trebate ići u inozemstvo gdje se zamrzavaju embriji. Prag, Ljubljana, Maribor.

----------


## gala1979

> eto i tako bi mi trebali prvo ispucati još 2× krio pa tek onda na listu za lijekove to bi recimo bilo polovicom 4og mjeseca, pa onda čekati 4 mjeseca na lijekove i eto ti ga 8mj kada su godišnji i znači da bi nam sljedeća stimulacija bila tek u rujnu, zašto se ne vodi briga i onama sa više godina, ali onda opet zašto ne i o onima koji imaju već puno postupaka pa se rezerva smanjila, ili iz svakojakih razloiga
> 
> stvarno smo nazadovali, ma ne odustajem ja od SD ali dok čekamo taj postupak idemo ili u Split ili u Sloveniju


Obzirom na financije (dok čekaš Sloveniju) možda ti nije loše probati prirodne postupke u Citu (možda čak i polustimulirane na trpšak HZZO-a ako te prime). Oni imaju metodu odabira spermija (PISCI i IMSI) što je kod vas ključno.

----------


## FionaM

*Linalena,* jako mi je žao što je tako ispalo, ali obzirom na tvoju odličnu reakciju na stimulaciju i ja ti predlažem inozemstvo...U Mariboru se predugo čeka pa možda bolje odabrati Ljubljanu i dr. Reša. Ni Cito nije loša opcija, ali da ideš sa slabijom stimulacijom, malo femare u kombinaciji s menopurima. 
*Kiara*, nadam se da se samo trenutno tako osjećaš i da ćeš brzo promijeniti mišljenje, jer ovo je priča u kojoj moraš biti uporna...nemaju baš svi sreću da im se upornost isplati, ali mislim da se većini ta upornost ipak isplati.
Svim svojim SD curkama želim puno uspjeha  :Smile:

----------


## kiara79

Fiona draga,nažalost neću promijeniti mišljenje..probat ćemo još 2 stimulirana i nakon toga reći adio MPO...
okrećemo se pomalo prema posvajanju...ne znam ima li ovo sve smisla...vrijeme nam ide,a sve nas se oteže,nema novaca,lijekova...osjećam se tako jadno i bijedno u ovoj državi u kojoj za zdravstv.izdvajam tolike novce,a imam osjećaj da ništa ne dobivam...svaka čast ako ljudi mogu platiti liječenje vani...mi nažalost ne možemo..ne znam ni ima li smisla..
vidjet ćemo što će se dogoditi u idućoj stimulaciji...
samo se bojim da se ne desi isto što i prošli put...da nema js..
sad sam vadila hormone...nalaz savršen...još samo  da dočekam pikice..

----------


## FionaM

Kiara, vjerujem da to što nisi dobili niti jednu js je bio nesretan splet okolnosti, odnosno stimulacija koja ti jednostavno nije odgovarala, vjerujem da ti je dr. sad ipak promijenio protokol. Eto ja sam na primjer imala veći broj js s kombinacijom gonala i menopura, nego samo s gonalima. 
Ma u potpunosti te razumijem u tom osjećaju jada i bijede...i ja sam slično razmišljala prošle godine kada su mi vratili dvije prekrasne blastice, a beta je bila nula. Razmišljala sam o svojim godinama i ima li uopće neke nade za mene u ovoj avanturi, bila sam skroz na dnu, ali kod mene je MPO bio kao droga, jednostavno ne možeš prestati. Ti si još relativno mlada i vjerujem da ćeš uspjeti, samo treba puno strpljenja, snage i upornosti. Posvojiti dijete za mene je prekrasno, i sama sam o tome razmišljala, ali nemoj tako lako odustati od MPO. 
Drago mi je za odlične nalaze, vjerujem da je i to već pola puta do uspjeha.

----------


## Palcicazg

*Kiara79* vidim da i ti čekaš lijekove da ti stignu tijekom 2. mjeseca. Možda se i sretnemo koji dan gore  :Smile: 
Ja sam do sada imala 3 polustimulirana na koje sam dobro reagirala osim zadnjeg. Prošli petak nakon punkcije kad mi je doktorica
rekla da imam 3 prazne folikule, šok  :Shock:  
Moram priznati da nisam takvo nešto očekivala, čak me jedna suborka odmah počela tješiti da se i njoj to desilo i da ne očajavam 

Ne znam kaj me slijedeće čeka, da li će me odmah staviti u stimulirani ili ću pauzirati jedan ciklus pa eventualno prirodnjak probati.

Uglavnom jedva čekam opet ići jer se nadam i nekom uspjehu  :Smile:

----------


## inana

> Fiona draga,nažalost neću promijeniti mišljenje..probat ćemo još 2 stimulirana i nakon toga reći adio MPO...
> okrećemo se pomalo prema posvajanju...ne znam ima li ovo sve smisla...vrijeme nam ide,a sve nas se oteže,nema novaca,lijekova...osjećam se tako jadno i bijedno u ovoj državi u kojoj za zdravstv.izdvajam tolike novce,a imam osjećaj da ništa ne dobivam...svaka čast ako ljudi mogu platiti liječenje vani...mi nažalost ne možemo..ne znam ni ima li smisla..
> vidjet ćemo što će se dogoditi u idućoj stimulaciji...
> samo se bojim da se ne desi isto što i prošli put...da nema js..
> sad sam vadila hormone...nalaz savršen...još samo  da dočekam pikice..


moja navijačica je tužna... zvao moj muž neki dan gore, onak sportski, da pita jel se kaj mrdnulo-niš... moš si mislit moju facu kad mi je to rekao, trebalo biti u 1., pa u 2., sad vele zvati za 3 tj., a to je onak, već 3., pa sam malo luda...e da i idem ja vaditi krv, i veli mi, da, za ovo bute malo morali čekat, evo termin u 6. mjesecu, a ja onak- kaj ste poludili?6. mj.?!tak da bum to u Brayeru, e a za prl mi veli- a niste naručeni?onda sam išla na institut po kopije nalaza od kad sam ležala- i vidi vraga, morala čekati, tak da danas cijeli dan čuvam neki red...i dođem doma, i čitam kaj pišeš i mogu ti sam reći, splatom okolnosti nas štentaju, pa bu bilo u 3., ali to sam znači da bu nam Deda Mraz donio nekaj super pod bor, ak si malo zračunaš...pusa Kiara79, i nemoj misliti negativno,jel ti ja ne mislim s negativcima kavice pijuckat, hehehe.Sad bu nama lijepo sve krenulo...

----------


## linalena

inana  :Klap:  :Zaljubljen:  :Klap:  prekrasno rečeno

curke opako je to sve s tim vremenom, to čekanje, nas mislim da sam postupak odmara nakon tolike neizvjesnosti prije njega  :Laughing:

----------


## inana

> inana  prekrasno rečeno
> 
> curke opako je to sve s tim vremenom, to čekanje, nas mislim da sam postupak odmara nakon tolike neizvjesnosti prije njega


pa gle, ti kažeš tak, a ja mislim tak, za svaki taj papirić- borba, čekanje i muka 100 na sat, i sad- čekamo....eto ja i Kiara79 smo razlika par brojeva, ja konkretno od 16.11., već polako ludim i vidim da sam baksuz totalni, prvo na vv- pa mi dr. ode u privatnike, pa ne štima ovo, pa ono, pa sad ti ljekovi- ja sam fakat već zaboravila na strah od punkcije i sad jedva čekam da počne!!!I još si bedaček smišljam skombinirati godišnji, ali sad sam se prešaltala u glavi- kad dođe- dobro dođe, sam kaj se meni od svega ciklus pošeremetil, tak da početak 3. je meni malo škakljiv... ubija nas ovo čekanje sve, ali ja sam garant ziher da svako zlo za neko dobro, tak da bumo ja i Kiara pod bor dočekali nekaj,po tom MOJEM zakonu...ma navijam ja za sve nas, vječni optimist!

----------


## linalena

Inana i ja sam ti prebjeg sa VV, ali sam otišla prije nego mi je drL ošo u privatnike, jer tamo su nas toliko zavlačili sa pretragama da smo izgubili godinu dana, a niš nije nađeno (ustanovljeno da nije azoo što smo mi odmah tvrdili jer je apstinencija bila svega 2 dana al ne, ne smijete ponoviti spermio, morate ići na ne znam kakve sve pretrage). Zato kažem nakon sve neizvjesnosti i čekanja da odahnemo kada uđemo u postupak, ona navala pozitivnih osjećaja na početku ufff hoću je svaki mjesec.

Ja u četvrtak idem gore po otpusno pismo, baš me zanima što će pisati i da li već sljedeći mjesec možemo opet za smrzlićima. 

Da li znate jel mogu uzeti nalaze i potvrde koje su kod njih i fotokopirati da imam za dalje/druge klinike???? Joj zakaj nisam odmah to napravila, skroz sam se smotala onda i uffff bedača

Cure sretno

----------


## bugaboo

Linalena sta su tvoji nalazi i potvrde u ambulanti? Meni u godinu dana koliko sam pohodila SD nikad nitko nije uzeo nista od papira, samo sam pokazala kad smo bili na konzultacijama. Jedino sam kopirala HIV i hepatitis i dala biologici jer me jedino ona to trazila zbog zamrzavanja JS.

----------


## sany 7

Pozdrav svima. Evo i mene malo opet. Meni nalaze nisu uzimali. Na listi smo za 3 stimulaciju 46 po redu, sada smo u prirodnjaku. Al mi nešto sporo rastu folikuli valjda od stimulacije.

----------


## kiara79

linalena...pa kakve ti potvrde i nalaze imaš kod njih...meni nitko nikada tamo nije uzeo ništa i zadržao ...uvijek mi uredno vraćaju i ja si arhiviram..

sany sretno...~~~~~~~~~
inana...pusu ti šaljem i moje 3 pesonje jedan velki liz... :Grin: 
sivka...javi se... :Heart:

----------


## marijakr

> Inana i ja sam ti prebjeg sa VV, ali sam otišla prije nego mi je drL ošo u privatnike, jer tamo su nas toliko zavlačili sa pretragama da smo izgubili godinu dana, a niš nije nađeno (ustanovljeno da nije azoo što smo mi odmah tvrdili jer je apstinencija bila svega 2 dana al ne, ne smijete ponoviti spermio, morate ići na ne znam kakve sve pretrage). Zato kažem nakon sve neizvjesnosti i čekanja da odahnemo kada uđemo u postupak, ona navala pozitivnih osjećaja na početku ufff hoću je svaki mjesec.
> 
> Ja u četvrtak idem gore po otpusno pismo, baš me zanima što će pisati i da li već sljedeći mjesec možemo opet za smrzlićima. 
> 
> Da li znate jel mogu uzeti nalaze i potvrde koje su kod njih i fotokopirati da imam za dalje/druge klinike???? Joj zakaj nisam odmah to napravila, skroz sam se smotala onda i uffff bedača
> 
> Cure sretno


I ja sam predala orginalne papire i kad sam trebala zovem ja gore i sestre ko da su zmarsa pale, uopce nisu znale o cemu ja pricam i rekla mi je da kod njih nema nikakovih papira. Drugi dan sam osobno došla i nisam dobila ništa. Na žalost morala sam vadit sve novo a sam briseve radila privatno pa sam od njih dobila kopije.

----------


## MalaMa

uh, cure, čitam ovo o papirima i vidim da će biti pametno sve fotokopirati za svaki slučaj

Pozdrav veliki svima i držite se dok čekate :Bye:

----------


## Palcicazg

Cure moje ja sam se opekla kad sam bila na VV, predala sam im originalne nalaze. Došla sam jedan dan gore da mi samo daju nalaze da si ih kopiram, rekli su da mog kartona nema, da je na prijepisu?!?!  Morala sam sve ponavljati.. 
Sad sam na SD predala kopije, bar se nitko nije bunio kaj su kopije, a ne originali. Uglavnom, sve treba kopirati ako im baš i trebaju orginali ostaviti sebi kopiju.  :Smile:

----------


## linalena

Samo su mi vratili moj Papa test i njegov spermiogram od njih tako i tako, uff sutra ću tražiti da mi posude, ili ću i ja trebati privatno ponavljati jer naravno da soc.ginica ne da ponoviti

uff koji sam ispala početnik

----------


## inana

> linalena...pa kakve ti potvrde i nalaze imaš kod njih...meni nitko nikada tamo nije uzeo ništa i zadržao ...uvijek mi uredno vraćaju i ja si arhiviram..
> 
> sany sretno...~~~~~~~~~
> inana...pusu ti šaljem i moje 3 pesonje jedan velki liz...
> sivka...javi se...


e sad sam s posla došla, malo uzrujana, pa me vesele i pusice tvoje i slinčeki od dlakavaca... nemoram ti reći oko čega se vodi boj na poslu, a uključuje mene, moje slobodne dane i određene dane u 3. mjesecu... argh, neću se živcirati...

----------


## linalena

Bila gore u 12 i uff bilo trudnica na mjerenjima, joj kak mi žal 2 su ostavili u bolnici radi visokog tlaka. Jedna pozitivna beta, raste ali nije baš visoka, dupla se, kaže dok da ja zasada bar biokemijska, joj poludila bi da mi to kaže. Žena je očajna, vidno već umorna oko svega, eto joj puno ~~~~~~ (više na odbrojavanju) da preživi do ponedjeljka i vrtoglave bete.

Doktor me stavio ne listu, imam broj ** (ako hoćete možemo napraviti našu listu da bar otprilike znamo kada možemo očekivati lijekove, ali preko pp)
Do tada teramo smrzliće i koji prirodnjak, obećaje da ću prije ljeta u stumulaciju.
I da , promijenio mi terapiju, ak sam dobro zapamtila, gonali i cetroide????

Uff ali ja ću od sada pa do ljeta svaki mjesec biti gore, kaj je s mojim sexualnim životom, uffffffffffff, a ja volim spavati pa ona rana buđenja mi nisu baš legla, možda da se preselimo bliže. JOJ ajd K*** ne cvikaj, idemo dalje............................

----------


## linalena

Kak je meni drago što i mi sada imamo našeg slinavca, joj kada popije vode na labrnjicama joj još ostane za 10m pokapati, a onda krenem brisati a ona naravno skakati, režeti i gristi krpu

Idem curke na posao, pa na kavicu sa kokama 39+, velka pusa

----------


## tanjam

Evo da se i ja javim. Na listi sam za lijekove br. 51, a sad idem na folikulometrije za prirodni postupak. Imam pitanje. Koliko vremenski prije stimuliranog postupka ste radile pretrage za HIV i hepatitis, da bi nalaze dobile prije samog postupka, ili nije važno da budu nalazi netom prije postupka (mogu li biti datumirani par mjeseci prije postupka) ????

----------


## FionaM

*Tanjam,* ja sam pretrage za HIV i hepatitis radila u 2. mjesecu, na konzultacijama sam bila u 9., a u postupku u 11. mjesecu, ali dr. B. mi je na konzultacijama u 9. mjesecu rekao da ako taj postupak ne uspije da ću morati ponovno raditi te pretrage, kao i ostale (hormone, papu i sl.) pa mislim da vrijede oko godine dana.

----------


## tanjam

Cure šta napraviti? :Embarassed:   U srijedu idem na punkciju  :Very Happy: . Dal da se m "olakša" danas ili ne (zadnje "olakšavanje" je bilo prije cca mjesec i pol) :Shock:

----------


## eva133

> Cure šta napraviti?  U srijedu idem na punkciju . Dal da se m "olakša" danas ili ne (zadnje "olakšavanje" je bilo prije cca mjesec i pol)


Mislim da danas još nije kasno. Za dva dana sperma bi trebala nadoći. Ipak je mjesec i pol dug period.

----------


## arizona311

*tanjam*, želim ti da sve super prođe u srijedu, drži se i javljaj.

Cure, ja čekam svoje pikice, ne mogu više izdržati. Zvala sam sada gore. Kaže sestra da se javim oko 07/03. Tko će to izdržati, čak sam jedan dan i sanjala da su mi stigle.  :Sad:

----------


## MalaMa

Cure,
muž je ponovio nalaz spermiograma na SD-u i nema više terato, ostalo je oligoastenozoospermija. To, navodno znači da ih ima dovoljan broj dobrog oblika, a ostala je sporost i mali bro. Znam da to nije baš velika promjena, ali svaka dobra vijest je velika vijest pa evo da je podijelim s vama.  :Yes:

----------


## lberc

Tanjam,sretno na punkciji!

MalaMa,super za bolji spermiogram!

----------


## tanjam

Cure hvala na podršci. Ovo mi je prvi prirodni uopće. Vidjet ćemo rezultat. A za lijekove možda se nešto u ministarstvu pokrene pa pošalju prije pošiljku. Al jedino je možda još što je zeznuto što je SD stavljen u kategoriju B bolnica. Nadam se da i to neće sve usporiti. Užas. Ah strpljen spašen.

----------


## špelkica

Tanjam- sretno na punkciji! 
MalaMa- bravo za spermiogram!
Mi smo danas bili na prvim konzultacijama na SD i kao bivsoj pacijentici VV-a, SD mi je totalno osvježenje! Odma smo skužili gdje je odjel, odma sam dosla na red, nema gužve, dr mi je super, bila je ljubazna i sve smo obavili bez one žurbe kakva je inače bila na VV (ne stignes se ni obući nakon ultrazvuka) i napisala mi je sve sto treba obaviti jos i rekla neka zovem krajem 3.mjeseca za lijekove. Znam da se duže čeka nego što je rekla, ali mi to i na neki način odgovara zbog posla. Mm mora napraviti spermiogram, urin i ejakulat na bakterije, ja moram briseve ponoviti, oba moramo ponovo krv na spolne bolesti i psihološko i pravno savjetovanje. Priznala mi je hormone, a za papa test nije me ni pitala. Napravila mi je i ultrazvuk i to mi je bio prvi nakon laparo- sve je ok

----------


## kiara79

bravo špelkice..drago mi je da si krenula i da ti je "sjelo" na prvu...
tanjam,samo vi obavite poslić doma...bit će lijepih i friških za lab..držim fige za punkciju..
MalaMa super za spermiogram...i to je napredak..

svima šaljem ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## MalaMa

> Tanjam- sretno na punkciji! 
> MalaMa- bravo za spermiogram!
> Mi smo danas bili na prvim konzultacijama na SD i kao bivsoj pacijentici VV-a, SD mi je totalno osvježenje! Odma smo skužili gdje je odjel, odma sam dosla na red, nema gužve, dr mi je super, bila je ljubazna i sve smo obavili bez one žurbe kakva je inače bila na VV (ne stignes se ni obući nakon ultrazvuka) i napisala mi je sve sto treba obaviti jos i rekla neka zovem krajem 3.mjeseca za lijekove. Znam da se duže čeka nego što je rekla, ali mi to i na neki način odgovara zbog posla. Mm mora napraviti spermiogram, urin i ejakulat na bakterije, ja moram briseve ponoviti, oba moramo ponovo krv na spolne bolesti i psihološko i pravno savjetovanje. Priznala mi je hormone, a za papa test nije me ni pitala. Napravila mi je i ultrazvuk i to mi je bio prvi nakon laparo- sve je ok


špelkica,
gdje ideš na psihološko i pravno savjetovanje?
Nama su prekrižili psihološkolo i uputili nas samo na pravno u bolnicu SD. Psihološko se prije obavljalo na Šalati.
Baš mi je drago da te SD oduševio. To znači da samo i mi dobro izabrali jer smo se dvoumili između SD i VV.

----------


## špelkica

MalaMa, ići ću kod sebe u Varaždinu, sve ću obavit tu kod sebe, osim spermiogram mora biti sa SD. Danas sam mami objašnjavala da ću se morati pikati, pa se malo zaprepastila, ali "što se mora nije teško"

----------


## tanjam

Hvala cure još jednom na podršci, al od kućne radinosti ništa (mm je to problem da sam obavi, ko da ga šaljem na giljotinu da mu odrežu onu stvar, tako sam ljuta na njega da mi dođe da sve pošaljem kvragu, da ni tu jednu stvar ne može obavit) pa tak da neznam kakav će mu biti uzorak dal će to na nešto ličit mislim na kvalitetu.
Špelkica i ja sam bivša sa VV i mene je SD oduševio, od dr. do sestara, sva ta mirnoća, tišina, red, ljubaznost, uljudnost, i sve ti dr. kaže kad sam bila na uzv i mogla sam ga pitat stvari i ostale koji su bili u ordinaciji, ma super oduševljena sam. Kad sam prvi put dolazila mislila sam da sam fulala kat ili nešto jel je bila tišina i  malo žena u čekaoni i to mi je bilo najljepše oduševljenje, jer sam si mislila ak će biti ko na VV sva ona strka, zbrka, niko nikog ne čuje onda kvragu. Puno sam i smirenija kad idem na SD.

----------


## maya3

cure molila bih vas ako znate broj faxa ili mail na koji se mogu naručiti za testiranje na HIV i hepatitis (naravno u Petrovoj) hvala unaprijed

----------


## Palcicazg

Petrova 3,
fax 46 00 338
mail narucivanje@hztm.hr

nadam se da ćeš brzo doći na red  :Smile:

----------


## tanjam

> cure molila bih vas ako znate broj faxa ili mail na koji se mogu naručiti za testiranje na HIV i hepatitis (naravno u Petrovoj) hvala unaprijed


Br. faxa je 01/4600-338. Uputnica + br. tel./mob./maila za kontakt + MBO sa zdravstvene i sve to zajedno pošalješ faxom. Tamo moraš biti na dan kad ti jave između 7.30 i 11 sati. Na termin se čeka cca 2 tj. a nalazi gotovi za cca 1 tj.

----------


## corinaII

Zvala sam jutros za ljekove.......rekli su mi da nazovem za mjesec dana....još nisu stigli............joj kako ovaj put dugo traje to čekanje ljekova  :Sad:

----------


## linalena

cure koje čekate lijekove dajte info koje ste na redu i od kada čekate ,kako bi otprilike znale koliko čekate, ak ne želite javno pošaljite mi pp pa ću napraviti tabličicu

----------


## arizona311

*linalena*, dr. me zapisao 30.11. na listu za lijekove, br. 307. Zvala sam jučer, kaže sestra da probam nazvati oko 07.03.
Trebali su stići još krajem 1 mj. kako su mi govorili na početku :Mad:

----------


## kiara79

od 15.11.2010. sam na listi...pa sad računaj...i možda ću dobiti koncem veljače....imam br.273

----------


## inana

pd 16.11. na listi, i čekam...br,278...

----------


## Lily

inana, nadam se da si se zabunila za broj ili? jer ako nisi onda dijelimo mjesto na listi  :Shock:   :Rolling Eyes:  i ja sam pod tim brojem... i rečeno mi je za idući tjedan da probam po x-ti put nazvat... 
a dočekat ćemo i te lijekiće valjda...

----------


## inana

sad buljim u papir- piše br-278, i tel. na koji moram zvat... koji dan si bila gore? ja bum ih upucala tam gore!!!

----------


## corinaII

od 14.12.- sam na listi čekanja pod brojem 340

----------


## Lily

i ja sam prvo išla gledat u papir kad sam pročitala tvoj post al isto piše 278, mislim da od 18.11., a mislim...... nemam riječi!
uz sve još i to, a valjda će u idućoj turi bit lijekova i za nas pod "istim" brojem.. ko da se ioanko nismo već načekale, uh za poludit!

----------


## linalena

Eto drage moje, koliko sam skupila

26.1 lijekovi stigli do broja 236
                                                                     za 3 tjedna stiglo za sljedećih 30ak pacijentica
15.2 stigli lijekovi za br 263 (nadam se i koji dalje)

Zadnji broj kojeg imam iz 2010 je 340, dakle još 80ak pacijentice. Ako lijekovi dolaze ovakvim tempom listu 2010 bi očistili do polovice travnja, pa se onda kreće na listu 2011.
Zadnja po mojim informacijama sam ja s brojem 60, hmm 5-6 mjesec možda


Eto drage moje, i ja nas promatram samo kao brojeve, kakvi smo tek nevažni brojevi onima tamo

----------


## špelkica

Ja sam pod brojem 63. Možda ćemo skupa u postupak! Nadam se 6.mjesecu kad završim s poslom

----------


## inana

> i ja sam prvo išla gledat u papir kad sam pročitala tvoj post al isto piše 278, mislim da od 18.11., a mislim...... nemam riječi!
> uz sve još i to, a valjda će u idućoj turi bit lijekova i za nas pod "istim" brojem.. ko da se ioanko nismo već načekale, uh za poludit!


nemam teksta, ali da me uzrujalo, onak jaaako, je...

----------


## inana

> Eto drage moje, koliko sam skupila
> 
> 26.1 lijekovi stigli do broja 236
>                                                                      za 3 tjedna stiglo za sljedećih 30ak pacijentica
> 15.2 stigli lijekovi za br 263 (nadam se i koji dalje)
> 
> Zadnji broj kojeg imam iz 2010 je 340, dakle još 80ak pacijentice. Ako lijekovi dolaze ovakvim tempom listu 2010 bi očistili do polovice travnja, pa se onda kreće na listu 2011.
> Zadnja po mojim informacijama sam ja s brojem 60, hmm 5-6 mjesec možda
> 
> ...


 nije da brojim, ali to znači da za cca 11- 12 dana dođe i za nas?
sad se pali matematičar u meni, možda onda stignu na vrijeme... ak uzmem svoj jadni ciklus u obzir... joj, ubija me to čekanje...

----------


## lberc

Ja sam zapisana 11.1.,a broj sam 5.

----------


## inana

> i ja sam prvo išla gledat u papir kad sam pročitala tvoj post al isto piše 278, mislim da od 18.11., a mislim...... nemam riječi!
> uz sve još i to, a valjda će u idućoj turi bit lijekova i za nas pod "istim" brojem.. ko da se ioanko nismo već načekale, uh za poludit!


eto, malo me ovo uzrujalo, i zvala ja sad gore, obično sam kažem br., pa mi veli, a ovaj put me sestra pitala za prezime, i veli mi da nisu stigli (dddd), i da zvrcnem početkom 3... ajde mi svakako javi kaj su tebi rekli...

----------


## Lily

početkom 3.mj?? ma da! ovo je više ludo!ja sam zvala prošli tjedan i rekla broj koji sam, veli sestra nazovite za 2 tj, i sad ću se ja lijepo strpit do pon-uto i baš ćemo vidit šta će mi reć!isto ću pitat po prezimenu jer me lagano hvata panika kamo su me smjestili na listu kad si ti već bila na tom br. ...e a ja naivna stvarno računala kak su drugi tj lijekovi kod mene kad izgleda šipak!

----------


## inana

> početkom 3.mj?? ma da! ovo je više ludo!ja sam zvala prošli tjedan i rekla broj koji sam, veli sestra nazovite za 2 tj, i sad ću se ja lijepo strpit do pon-uto i baš ćemo vidit šta će mi reć!isto ću pitat po prezimenu jer me lagano hvata panika kamo su me smjestili na listu kad si ti već bila na tom br. ...e a ja naivna stvarno računala kak su drugi tj lijekovi kod mene kad izgleda šipak!


nemoj tak misliti, evo danas mi Kiara veli da je isto zvala i da su i nju prvi put pitali za prezime, ne brini, ak su i zeznuli, to niš ne znači, možda vode nekakvu paralelnu listu, ili kaj ja znam... ne brini. ali i ja bum se napravila bedasta, jer mi je ciklus takav da moram znati sad u 2. mj.... ali nas dvije se još čujemo.

----------


## Lily

ma da, jesam na listi, samo mi to malo stavilo ? iznad glave, al nema veze tu smo mi u istoj turi, samo da više znamo nešto, i sama sam računala na postupak u 3mj (osim ak ne daj Bože brisevi zeznu, čekam nalaze), al isto ak lijekovi dođu do kraja ovog mjeseca, ako ne ode još 1 ciklus bezveze.. kad budem zvala javim ti šta su mi rekli

----------


## linalena

ma ja vjerujem cure da su vam samo zamijenili brojeve, jedna je trebala imati 287 a druga 278

----------


## linalena

> Ja sam pod brojem 63. Možda ćemo skupa u postupak! Nadam se 6.mjesecu kad završim s poslom


hoćemo hoćemo, možda i u 5om mjesecu

----------


## tanjam

Od 8.2.2011. sam na listi čekanja pod br. 51

----------


## sany 7

05.02.11 46

----------


## inana

> ma ja vjerujem cure da su vam samo zamijenili brojeve, jedna je trebala imati 287 a druga 278


ja sam bila 16., ona 18., sumnjem da je u 2 dana podjelio 20 brojeva... a možda i je, nije uopće bitno, i oni su ljudi, ali katastrofa je ovo čekanje... katastrofa...

----------


## lberc

Jutro cure!

Šaljem vam malo ~~~~~~za sve današnje aktivnosti.....i da stigne bar nešto lijekova!

Ja idem još obavit briseve i onda imam valjda sve nalaze,još mm da obavi svoje.Zadnji put mi je uzimanje pape bilo grozno,gore nek da sam bila na punkciji...valjda bude danas bolje.

----------


## sweety

Curke, pitanjce, moram na konzultacije, kažite da li barem za konzultacije priznaju nalaze napravljene drugdje? :Grin: 
Svi nalazi su mi rađeni na drugom mjestu. :Grin:  :Grin:  :Grin:

----------


## Palcicazg

sweety, priznati će ti sve nalaze, spermiogram će ti pogledati, ali to ćeš ponoviti na SD-u
nema naručivanja, samo TM dođe gore od 9-11h

cure ja sam na listi 263 i danas sam podigla lijekove
tek sa slijedećim ciklusom startam jer moram pauzirati radi prošlog poluprirodnog postupka

----------


## tanjam

Eto jučer obavili punkciju - 1 folikul od 17 mm i 1 lijepa jajna stanica. Danas zvala lab. i na transfer u ponedjeljak.

----------


## arizona311

Zanima me u koje vrijeme je najbolje doći po lijekove i da li se ide kod doktora na konzultacije. 
S obzirom da mi je ovo prvi postupak imat ću još pitanja, tako da se pripremite  :Grin:

----------


## mala bu

*tanjam* sretno u pon!!! :Smile:

----------


## MalaMa

> Eto jučer obavili punkciju - 1 folikul od 17 mm i 1 lijepa jajna stanica. Danas zvala lab. i na transfer u ponedjeljak.


Sretno tanjam!

----------


## Palcicazg

tanjam šaljem vibre, sretno u pon.

----------


## kiara79

> Zanima me u koje vrijeme je najbolje doći po lijekove i da li se ide kod doktora na konzultacije. 
> S obzirom da mi je ovo prvi postupak imat ću još pitanja, tako da se pripremite


kad sm išla po lijekove došla sam oko 10 ujutro,jer mi je tako odgovaralo,ako dođeš na dan kad ti dr.ima ambulantu odmah ti daje protokol i moraš imati uputnicu,ako dr.nema gore dogovaraš sa sestrom kad ćeš doći..
samo ti pitaj,tu smo da pomognemo..

tanjam držim ogromne fige...

----------


## inana

današnji dan mi je bljak, ali ajde, možda bu koja pametnija...ja sam zbedirana, i malo mi sve već ide na živce...da, danas sam bila gore po nalaze...
13.12.  TSH 7.37     a treba biti 0,46-4,68
            PRL 470,0   a treba biti 64-395
            LH   0.483   a reba biti 2.58-12.1

10.01.  TSH 13,0
            PRL 678,1
            anti-TPO >600  a treba biti 0-34
            anti TG pozitivno

onda sam počela piti euthirox 50mg, i išla vadit prolaktin, u nadi...

08.02, PRL 577.6

drugi tjedan idem vaditi tsh, u nadi, ali... pa kak je sve to tak koma?!i sad ja sam mislila da bu to palo onak, u granice, ali eto...jel ima itko slične nalaze, stvarno sam očekivala da bude manje... i ako uspije TSH pasti, bude mi radio probleme zbog prolaktina?

----------


## kiara79

inana,Euthyrox se ne pije za povišen prolaktin,već za hormone štitnjače(TSH,T3,T4)...Za povišeni prolaktin bi trebalo piti Bromergon..
sa takvim prolaktinom se ne preporuča ići u postupak..

----------


## bugaboo

Inana, ja vec godinama pijem Bromergon zbog povisenog prolaktina i dr. rekao da ga pijem i za vrijeme postupka sve do pozitivne bete. Ali nazalost nikad nisam iskusila pozitivnu betu pa ga konstantno pijem dok ne ostanem trudna.

Moj savjet ti je da odes s tim nalazima endokrinologu.

----------


## Rebbeca

Cure, imam par pitanja... radi se o bratu i šogorici, nemaju komp...
Bili su na razgovoru kod dr. B. 15.02. imaju broj za ljekove 59 ( ak se ne varam ), sve u svemu nije im rekao niš konkretno, ni koje ljekove bude koristila šogica... Poslao ih je napraviti one razne pretrage, pa da se ( kolko sam ja skužila ) jave kad dođu ljekovi... Ovo im je prvi postupak, i skroz su zbunjeni. Zapravo, da pitam konkretna pitanja:

1. Jel normalno da im nije ništa konkretnije rekao, čak ni koje ljekove bude koristila?
2. Ide na IVF, ako su za svaki IVF isti/slični ljekovi, molim da mi napišete koji su to?
3. Gdje se naručiti za vađenje krvi za hormone, a da se dođe najprije na red?

Bila sam i ja u tim vodama, ali prije 11-12 god. odgovorim im što znam, ali se odonda jaaaako puno toga promijenilo

Hvala vam cure!!!!

----------


## tanjam

Je normalno je da im konkretnije ništa nije rekao, nije rekao ni meni nego da ćemo se sve dogovoriti kad dođu lijekovi.
Za vađenje krvi za hormone može se ići u privat.lab. gdje su nalazi najbrže gotovi, al pošto su br. 59 imaju vremena napraviti pretrage i redovno u lab. bolnice, jer brzinom kojom dolaze lijekovi doći će u postupak negdje u 6./7. mj.

----------


## kiara79

Rebbeca,ni meni u prvoj stimulaciji dr.B nije rekao koje lijekove ću dobiti,ovaj puta sam čula slučajno kad je rekao stažistici/specijalizantici,ne znam što je da zapiše gonal i menopur..
dr.može odrediti dugi i kratki protokol u kratkom su to Gonal ili Menopur,ili kombinacija tih lijekova,a u dugom protokollu Decapeptyl,i isto gore nabrojani Gonal ili Menopur...isto tako može u dugom protokolu ići i Suprefact sprej,ali nije na listi pa ga kupujemo same..
ponekad dr.uvede u protokol i Cetrotide u kratkom protokolu,koliko sam skužila...
ne znam odakle si,ja hormone u VŽ vadim bez naručivanja,samo se dođe...u ZG koliko znam svi naručuju..

----------


## inana

[QUOTE=kiara79;1818091]inana,Euthyrox se ne pije za povišen prolaktin,već za hormone štitnjače(TSH,T3,T4)...Za povišeni prolaktin bi trebalo piti Bromergon..
sa takvim prolaktinom se ne preporuča ići u postupak..[/QUObila ja kod endokrinologice sad već 3. put, i veli da bi to pila kad bi mi bio samo prolaktin visok, ali obzirom da mi je tsh visok, da to ukazuje na spori rad štitnjače, i da moram piti taj euthirox, koji će mi spustit razinu tsh, a samim tim da će mi se spustit i prolaktin...ma nemam pojima više niš... pa sam zvala svoju dokicu, koja mi je rekla isto to... pa sad nek budem pametna...ah... ali eto, onak informativno- danas mi je manje šugav dan nego jučer, jer sam si skopala štelu za vađenje tsh i ft4 bez naručivanja i čekanja, i nalaz mi je drugi dan gotov... faking veze i vezice...

----------


## katka22

curke, imam jedno pitanjce...
pošto se tek spremamo na postupak, prebjezi smo sa VV, ja sam odlučila sama napravit većinu nalaza koje znam da traže: briseve, papu, hormone 3.dc, hepatitise...i to je to...s-gram smo mislili tamo. Soc ginekolog mi je također dao i Diane 35, koje povremeno i inače pijem radi regulacije neredovitih ciklusa...e sad mene zanima...s obzirom da Diane trebam počet piti 1.dc, a hormone vadit 3-5 dc, hoće li to utjecati? Pretpostavljam da hoće, ali evo, da ne davim opet ginekologa, pitam vas curke...što mislite, mogu li počet s terapijom ili da sačekam ciklus, izvadim hormone, pa onda u sljedećem? ( što bi se nažalost i jako oduljilo s obzirom na moje cikluse i policistične jajnike)

----------


## Cannisa

Ja također imam pcos, i meni su uvijek govorili da taj mjesec kad vadim hormone ne smijem nikakve hormone uzimat...

----------


## špelkica

Ja isto tak mislim, ali ako već ides po uputnicu pitaj ginekologa ili ako ih radis privatno pitaj tamo. Ne moras se sa svime žuriti, tak ionak količina nalaza ne utječe na to kako ćes brzo doći na red, a nalazi moraju biti friški. Npr. meni je dr T rekla da vadim krv na hepatitis i sl. tek malo prije postupka kako mi ne bi bili stari nalazi jer se ne zna koliko ćemo čekati.

----------


## katka22

> curke, imam jedno pitanjce...
> pošto se tek spremamo na postupak, prebjezi smo sa VV, ja sam odlučila sama napravit većinu nalaza koje znam da traže: briseve, papu, hormone 3.dc, hepatitise...i to je to...s-gram smo mislili tamo. Soc ginekolog mi je također dao i Diane 35, koje povremeno i inače pijem radi regulacije neredovitih ciklusa...e sad mene zanima...s obzirom da Diane trebam počet piti 1.dc, a hormone vadit 3-5 dc, hoće li to utjecati? Pretpostavljam da hoće, ali evo, da ne davim opet ginekologa, pitam vas curke...što mislite, mogu li počet s terapijom ili da sačekam ciklus, izvadim hormone, pa onda u sljedećem? ( što bi se nažalost i jako oduljilo s obzirom na moje cikluse i policistične jajnike)


Ja jutros dobila, iskreno, nisam očekivala još bar 5 dana, ali eto...znači, ovaj ciklus neću ić s Dianama, nego riješit hormone, a sljedeći počinjem s Dianama...
Ionako ovaj tjedan dižem nalaze briseva, za koje očekujem da pokažu barem Ureu, tako da ništa ne gubim...dok se nje riješim, proći će još koji tjedan...

----------


## katka22

> Ja jutros dobila, iskreno, nisam očekivala još bar 5 dana, ali eto...znači, ovaj ciklus neću ić s Dianama, nego riješit hormone, a sljedeći počinjem s Dianama...
> Ionako ovaj tjedan dižem nalaze briseva, za koje očekujem da pokažu barem Ureu, tako da ništa ne gubim...dok se nje riješim, proći će još koji tjedan...


Opet sam nešto zaboravila: uzela sam uputnicu za hormone 3.dc, a čitajući vaše postove, naišla sam i na vađenje prolaktina ( ako se ne varam ) 21. dc. Jel tako? I to treba bit u istom ciklusu?

----------


## kiara79

katka progesteron se vadi 21 dc..

----------


## Palcicazg

Molim cure da mi malo razjasne povišen prolaktin; vadila sam hormone 3-5 DC i prolaktin mi je malo povišen 416,8 mIU/L (ref.vrij. 64-395 mIU/L)
da li je ovo zabrinjavajuće? Jedan doktor mi je rekao da nije, a ja do sad nisam pretjerano obraćala previše pažnje a vidim da vas ima dosta sa povišenim prolaktinom
pa ako mi to možete malo pojasniti.  :Smile: 

Pošto sam danas dobila M, trebala bi doći na folikulomertiju 21 DC, a to ispada subota. Znam da subotom rade, ali ne rade baš folikulometriju, zar ne?
Kaj dođem samo u petak na  folikulometriju ili da se najavim sestrama za subotu??

----------


## kiara79

mislim da se za te vrijednosti prolaktina ne daje terapija,da bi vrijednosti trebale biti više da se dobije Bromergon...pretpostavljam da ti te vrijednosti neće praviti probleme...razgovaraj sa dr.B.kad ćeš ići na foliulometriju..
ako ti pada subota za folikulometriju,onda dođeš u petak,tako je uvijek gore...
vikendom su foliulometrije za cure koje su u stimulaciji...
kakav protokol imaš..??

----------


## Lily

joj cure čitam vas kak pišete o hormonima i ljutim se na samu sebe! čekam te lijekove i uopće nisam ponovila hormone, bili su mi ok al ono-prije godinu dana... nit mi je ko spomenuo nit je meni to bilo ni na kraj pameti! briseve sam ponovila, za hepatitis nam još nije prošlo god dana od vađenja-taman krajem 3.mj, a za hormone mi je evo god dana i sad se bojim ak i dobim lijekove da mi ne odgode postupak zbog toga,ajme poludit ću!

----------


## Palcicazg

Dobila sam dugi decapeptyl + menopur, a detaljan dogovor ide na folikulomertiji

----------


## katka22

> katka progesteron se vadi 21 dc..


Hvala... <3

----------


## MASLINA1973

> Eto jučer obavili punkciju - 1 folikul od 17 mm i 1 lijepa jajna stanica. Danas zvala lab. i na transfer u ponedjeljak.


Sretno!!!

----------


## Rebbeca

Cure, hvala na odgovorima!!!
Decapeptyl ide u nadlakticu jel da ( tako sam ga ja koristila prije 100 god. )?
A Gonal ili Menopur?

----------


## linalena

Naša lista lijekova:

Kiara79
Inana
Lily
Arizona311
CorinaII
lberc
Sany7
Tanjam
Linalena
Špelkica

Članice kluba SD : (cure ne znam u kojoj ste fazi)

IvaMia2009
jo1974
katka22
MalaMa
Sonječka
sweety
TeddyBearz

POSTUPCI:

tanjam 21.2 transfer ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Cannisa3/2011

----------


## mare41

Rebbeca, sve može u trbuh.

----------


## jo1974

ja još uvijek čekam termin za konzultacije,zadnji puta kad sam zvala rekla mi je da zovem ovaj tjedan u petak ,tek onda ču znati na čemu sam , :Smile: )

----------


## MalaMa

mi vadimo sve nalaze pa onda kad sve to obavimo idemo na konzultacije

----------


## tanjam

Eto cure i ja obavila transfer. Dr. B nije bilo al je dr. bila ok, zadovoljna debljinom endometrija i kvalitetom zametka. Beta je 5.3. (12 dnt) al pošto pada u subotu vadit ću je u ponedjeljak 14dnt (najvjerojatnije).

----------


## linalena

super Tanjam, sada ~~~~~~~~~~~ za implantaciju (više na Odbrojavanju)

I meni je drT bila na transferu a ne drB, koliko stanica imate ?

----------


## tanjam

Pa s obzirom da je bio prirodni ciklus dobili smo 1 j.s. al je super što se i ta jedna oplodila s obzirom na m dijagnozu. Samo me je malo šokirala kad me pitala dal imam endometriozu, pa sam joj onako nepovjerljivo rekla pa ne da mi to još do sad nitko nije rekao (prije transfera me pregledala uzv)

----------


## katka22

> Eto cure i ja obavila transfer. Dr. B nije bilo al je dr. bila ok, zadovoljna debljinom endometrija i kvalitetom zametka. Beta je 5.3. (12 dnt) al pošto pada u subotu vadit ću je u ponedjeljak 14dnt (najvjerojatnije).


Svaka čast za odgađanje beta dva dana unaprijed, ja bi vjerojatno izvadila već u petakda sam u toj situaciji...
ali svejedno, želim ti da bude ogroooomna...

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

jooooj curke moje tako me neka nostalgija uhvatila točno prije godinu dana sam imala transfer.... želim Vam svima punooooo uspjeha  :Smile:

----------


## Lily

hej curke evo da javim, sutra idem po lijekove (samo gonali) pa koje ste blizu mene na listi probajte zvrcnut gore!

----------


## kiara79

> hej curke evo da javim, sutra idem po lijekove (samo gonali) pa koje ste blizu mene na listi probajte zvrcnut gore!


koji si broj???

----------


## linalena

Naša lista lijekova:

Kiara79        273 od 15.11
Inana          278 od 16.11
Lily             287 od 18.11
Arizona311   307 od 30.11
CorinaII       340 od 14.12
lberc             5 od 11.1
Sany7          46 od 5.2
Tanjam         51 od 8.2
Linalena        61  
Špelkica        63

Članice kluba SD : (cure ne znam u kojoj ste fazi)

IvaMia2009
jo1974
katka22
MalaMa
Sonječka
sweety
TeddyBearz

POSTUPCI:

tanjam 5.3 teta beta ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Cannisa3/2011

----------


## Lily

kiara, već smo se inana i ja raspisale prije par dana, imamo isti broj, a ti si ako sam dobro zapamtila ( ne da mi se čitat unazad  :Smile:  ) 276, 2 br ispred mene tako da zovi, samo zovi  :Yes:

----------


## inana

Lily, sad sam pročitala pp, i srce mi lupa, sva sam se uzšetala ko kokoš, sve nemrem vjerovati da smo bar to dočekale... držim nam fige, na rukama, na nogama, kaj, nek svakoj roda donese bar po jedno- ajd meni dva...kiss  Kiara79, kiss Lily... ovo je nekaj najbolje kaj sam čula u zadnja dva tjedne, jeeeej!

----------


## Lily

nego, draga inana,  ne bi se ni sama bunila da su blizančeki, al neka bude barem jedno i nitko sretniji! 
ma bit ćemo mi prave proljetne trudnice ( mislim sunce će poćet grijat čim mi krenemo u akciju  :Grin:  ) a onda pod bor dobit najljepši poklon-naše male bebice!!

----------


## špelkica

Cure, sretno! Ja isto uvijek pred postupak razmišljam u koje godišnje doba će se bebica roditi! Ako nam ovaj postupak uspije, beba će biti prava mala proljetnica, možda će doći mami za rođendan!  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## kiara79

stigle pikice...konačnooo..!!!!!!!!! :Very Happy: 
sutra idem po njh..

----------


## arizona311

Znate li do kojeg broju su došli?

----------


## kiara79

nažalost ne znam...probaj zvrcnut gore..

----------


## arizona311

Uspjela sam ih dobiti. Stigli su do broja 290.
Trebam opet nazvati oko 10/03. Joj cure, baš taj dan mi je 21dc, a na dugom prot. sam. Samo da pikice stignu na vrijeme, ovo čekanje me :Mad:

----------


## kiara79

doći će ti i prije,tako su i meni rekli,početkom ožujka...a evo ih "već" stigle... :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## arizona311

:Zaljubljen: *Kiara*

Cure koje su dobile pikice, kakav vam je protokol, lijekovi..

----------


## lberc

Super da se je nekaj pokrenulo kaj se lijekova tiče...možda i moji stignu do 15.3. kak mi je rečeno,pa možda i stignem u 3 mjesecu u postupak!

Inana,mislim da se budem osjećala isto ko ti,kad dobim lijekove :Grin: .

----------


## Lily

arizona ja imam samo gonale (kratki protokol), konačno su kod mene!!! 
 :Very Happy:  eh sad me samo brisevi mogu zeznut grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
ako budu ok eto me za 2 tj u akciji, ako ne, uh to ne želim ni pomislit!
ma bit će ok, jel da? i sve ćemo se družit u 3.mj i skupa objavljivat pozitivne tete bete!  :Klap:

----------


## linalena

Naša lista lijekova:

Kiara79        273 od 15.11
Inana          278 od 16.11
Lily             287 od 18.11    23.2 stigli lijekovi do broja 290   :Klap: 


Arizona311   307 od 30.11   oko 10.3 se očekuju sljedeći
CorinaII       340 od 14.12
lberc             5 od 11.1
Sany7          46 od 5.2
Tanjam         51 od 8.2
Linalena        61  
Špelkica        63

Članice kluba SD : (cure ne znam u kojoj ste fazi)

IvaMia2009
jo1974
katka22
MalaMa
Sonječka
sweety
TeddyBearz

POSTUPCI:

tanjam 5.3 teta beta ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Cannisa3/2011

ko zna laatinski :: epursi muove????? ufff davno je to bilo

----------


## Lily

draga linalena, samo mala ispravka; ja sam br. 278, mada nije ni bitno kad znamo do kojeg su br. lijekovi stigli  :Smile:

----------


## inana

> arizona ja imam samo gonale (kratki protokol), konačno su kod mene!!! 
>  eh sad me samo brisevi mogu zeznut grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
> ako budu ok eto me za 2 tj u akciji, ako ne, uh to ne želim ni pomislit!
> ma bit će ok, jel da? i sve ćemo se družit u 3.mj i skupa objavljivat pozitivne tete bete!


mica, a gle sad ovo, mislim kod mene sve nekak ludo... pa kad spominješ briseve, ono za doca znaš, kak me zaribal, e a ima dalje- zovem ja danas za briseve da neidem badava gore- veli ženska- dajte ime, godinu, kad ste vadili- ja dam- ona meni da su nalazi gotovi i poslani dr. nemampojimakojem- i ja poludim- velim joj, kao 1., rekla sam da ću ja doći po nalaze, a kao 2., moj dr. nije taj, nego dr. nekidrugi, i baba umukne, šuti, i kao, samo malo, pa šuti, i veli- e da, nalaz nije gotov, zovite sutra... daj reci...

----------


## Lily

haha, no krasno! nema žena pojma di su ti nalazi, a tebi gori pod petama! a ko da ti postupci nisu sami po sebi igra živaca,još i na ovakvim glupostima se moramo živcirat!
ajd draga držim ti fige da su sad čisti ko suza!  :Love:

----------


## ValaMala

Jao *inana*, baš koma, ne mogu vjerovati! Možda da odeš gore i istjeraš tu stvar do kraja, saznaš točno gdje su završili tvoji nalazi...

----------


## inana

> Jao *inana*, baš koma, ne mogu vjerovati! Možda da odeš gore i istjeraš tu stvar do kraja, saznaš točno gdje su završili tvoji nalazi...


a gle, zvala bum sutra s posla, i poslije posla ak su gotovi ih dignem...ak su gotovi..a zadnji put sam po te iste išla, velim ja prezime i godište, da mi nalaz, ja izađem, i gledam kaj je to- a ono nalaz neki stari kaj sam prije kod njih vadila...a gle, prezime i godište su bili točni... a niš, drugi tjedan bu sve puno jasnije, ali tak sam sretna kaj su došli, niš to ne znači, ali ipak briga manje...

----------


## ValaMala

Ma sve ide svojim tokom, evo lijekići su tu, sad će i nalazi, pa onda krasna velika debela beturina....  :Smile:  Ima da budemo trudnice skupa, dogovoreno?  :Wink:

----------


## inana

> Ma sve ide svojim tokom, evo lijekići su tu, sad će i nalazi, pa onda krasna velika debela beturina....  Ima da budemo trudnice skupa, dogovoreno?


ja sam za, ali baš velim curama, najgore je to kaj ja uopče ne sumnjam u dobar ishod... to je možda najgore, kad mm nekaj veli u stilu, ak sam nebude- a ja odmah skačem, kaj nebude, i mislim si, kak me malo ovo s ljekovima i nalazima unazadilo, pa budu klinci (kužiš- klinci) došli možda pod bor, ili malo kasnije... a bedaček sam ti ja, kaj da velim...

----------


## ValaMala

Nisi bedaček, treba misliti pozitivno i svaki postupak gledati kao dobitni. Već sada vjerovati u svoje dijete

----------


## inana

> Nisi bedaček, treba misliti pozitivno i svaki postupak gledati kao dobitni. Već sada vjerovati u svoje dijete


misliš djecu? uahahaha...

----------


## ValaMala

Apsolutno. DJECU  :Smile: ))

----------


## Cannisa

Ja čekam svoje lijekiće, malo iza Arizone311 sam....

----------


## MASLINA1973

I ja sam danas provjerila pa se javljam - na SD sam 40. na popisu, 1. 2. 2011. Sestra mi je rekla da ne očekujem prije lipnja. Objašnjavala mi je da je sveukupno cca 130 žena jer ih ima još od prošle godine (ako ponavljam poznato, isprike...).

----------


## inana

eto, čula sam se gore sa sesrom, veli da dr. B. nije gore u utorak, i da dođem u srijedu po protokol- mora mi i nalaze pregledat, i tak.... još malo čekanje... neka...Sad je lakše, kad znamo da su došli...

----------


## MalaMa

cure,
mi smo podigli nalaze HIV-a i hepatitisa i sve je negativ osim MM anti HAV piše pozitiv i objašnjenje da to upućuje na fazu rekovalescencije hepatitisa A ili prokuženost virusom hepatitisa A. 
Maloprije sam pročitala da ne treba ništa, da je to možda znak preboljene žutice. Ne znam trebamo li kod dr. zbog toga. Pomozite ako znate.

----------


## inana

MalaMa, ja bi otišla, i vidjela točno kaj je to, da nebi čekala, došla na gotovo, a onda ti dr. veli- jeste ovo rješili, ili tak nekak... kaj ja znam... mi s tim nemamo problema... hm, bar s nečim...

----------


## lberc

MalaMa,mislim da se ne trebaš brinut zbog nalaza....tak je i mm imao negativan nalaz,a meni je pisalo nekaj drugo više se ne sjećam kaj,ali je razlog bio taj kaj sam ja bila cijepljena protiv hepatitisa,a imala sam i žuticu. Dr nije niš zbog toga stvarao probleme,samo me pitao di sam cjepljena.

----------


## tanjam

MalaMa, kako to da su vas pustili s tim nalazima da odete. Naime ja sam ih zvala ak mogu poslati nalaze MM poštom, pa mi je dotična osoba rekla da ne šalju jer ako je ijedan nalaz pozitivan da se odmah ide na razgovor kod njihovog dr.

----------


## špelkica

> cure,
> mi smo podigli nalaze HIV-a i hepatitisa i sve je negativ osim MM anti HAV piše pozitiv i objašnjenje da to upućuje na fazu rekovalescencije hepatitisa A ili prokuženost virusom hepatitisa A. 
> Maloprije sam pročitala da ne treba ništa, da je to možda znak preboljene žutice. Ne znam trebamo li kod dr. zbog toga. Pomozite ako znate.


MalaMa, to znači da je vjerojatno prebolio hepatitis A, ostaje trajni imunitet. Mislim da nije tak strasno, ali svejedno pitaj dr. Kod mene je bio pozitivan na antitijela hepatitisa B, ali zato jer sam cijepljena na faxu, dr nije nist posebno rekao, rekla sam mu da sam zdravstveni radnik pa me svaki put kad je vidio na kartonu zezao sestro iako nisam medicinska sestra  :Laughing:

----------


## špelkica

> I ja sam danas provjerila pa se javljam - na SD sam 40. na popisu, 1. 2. 2011. Sestra mi je rekla da ne očekujem prije lipnja. Objašnjavala mi je da je sveukupno cca 130 žena jer ih ima još od prošle godine (ako ponavljam poznato, isprike...).


Ajoj, to znači da možda prije jeseni neću doći na red? Br 63 sam

----------


## arizona311

*MalaMa*
čitam sa svog nalaza, anti HAV ukupni -  neg/poz. (norm. vrijed.)
Mislim da nemaš razloga za brigu, ali naravno vidi sa dr. točno.

----------


## Lily

MalaMa, identično je pisalo mm, nalaze smo poštom dobili pa je išao svojoj doktorici, i rekla mu je da je nema razloga za brigu i da je to uredan nalaz, i išli smo normalno u postupak, nitko nije reagirao na to (a bi da je nalaz neuredan) tako da mislim da nema razloga za brigu, ali naravno ako vas to muči nek se javi svom dok, mada je to u biti sve ok

----------


## MalaMa

> MalaMa, kako to da su vas pustili s tim nalazima da odete. Naime ja sam ih zvala ak mogu poslati nalaze MM poštom, pa mi je dotična osoba rekla da ne šalju jer ako je ijedan nalaz pozitivan da se odmah ide na razgovor kod njihovog dr.


Tanjam,
vjerojatno su nam dali nalaze jer je to ok. Evo cure ovdje kažu da su imale takve slučajeve pa je sve bilo ok. Možda se za druge vrste hepatitisa ili hiv ide na razgovor.

----------


## MalaMa

Cure hvala svima na odgovorima. Sad smo mirniji. MM će nazvati doktora da samo provjeri, makar mislim da je sve ok.

Hvala!  :Yes:

----------


## jo1974

napokon danas dogovorila svoj prvi pregled gore sam 22.3,pitanje za vas cure koliko dugo se čeka na prvi ivf mislim ako dođem sa komplet nalazima i da iza sebe imam već dva ivf,koje su šanse realne za očekivati koji mjesec dolazi u obzir,hvala

----------


## špelkica

Kolko sam ja skužila, svi jednako čekaju (ako čekaš lijekove) bez obzira na nalaze i broj IVF-a iza sebe, ali nek me iskusne cure isprave, ako nije točno. Ako je točno, onda vjerojatno 7.mj ili na jesen (ako ne rade 8.mj). Sretno!!!!!!!

----------


## jo1974

špelkica pa sedmui mjesec je super ja sam mislila da ne budem čekala do nagodinu,a vidjet čemo kada odem gore hvala na odgovoru

----------


## kordica

Večer!! Ja danas zvala da se naručim i očekujem nekaj oko 6 mj kad sestra meni 9.3. reko kak tak brzo. imaju neki novi sistem naručivanja. baš dobro, nadam se da bu išlo bržije sad

----------


## inana

e cure, ako koja zna... listam ja tu hrpetinu nalaza i svega, i sad nađem neki staru upunicu, e sad, sestra Pera je rekla da dođem s uputnicom za kontrolu, a ja imam za pregled i obradu, i kao onaj dio za kaj je- piše za humanu reprodukciju... pa to bi mi trebali priznati gore, jelda? to mi je 2010 napisao za vv, prije nego mi je dr. L. zbrisao, ali nema datum, i to je to, kaj nije?Sva sam se razveselila kad sam vidjela da nema datum, muka mi ići kod mog dr., ali si mislim- jel se pali ta ili moram po neku drugu, pa da piše kontrola... kaj na vašima piše/ pisalo je/ pisalo bude...

----------


## kiara79

piše ti pregled ili kontrola...
uputnica vrijedi ako na njoj piše SD,a ne VV..i da nema datum,ako je iz 2010.
nema veze ako piše pregled i obrada..

----------


## linalena

Nešto su mijenjali uputnice, zar ne??? Rekla mi tako doktorica kada sam imala uputnicu za otorinu nakraju godine pa me upozorila da je potrošim još te godine prije, alli hmm to jje bilo još preklani??

Ja jučer bila na UZVu, bila dost gužva i radila je drT. Meni bio 8dc i zbunila me da bi odmrzavanje bilo već u pon, to mi je 11dc, malo prerano. No uglavnom idem opet gore u pon, ima koja gore za kofffiiii???  :Coffee:

----------


## inana

hehehe, malo ti je rano?možda te pomaknu na srijedu, pa onda koffiii s nama malima?osim ak se za korizmu kave ne odrekneš, cerek...

----------


## linalena

e u srijedu sam gore ponovo na UZVu,  :Coffee:  ???

Danas uopće nije bila gužva, baš me to iznenadilo

----------


## ValaMala

Cure, evo me ponovo k vama na ovom lijepom podforumu!  :Smile: 
Jutros sam imala transfer trodnevnog 8-staničnog embrija. Bojala sam se kako će proći sam transfer, pošto su moji transferi malo teži zbog slaloma koji je moj cerviks (pun zavijutaka), ali smo radili na pun mjehur, uz pomoć ultrazvuka i sve je prošlo brzo i prekrasno. Rekao je dr. da nisu iziritirali maternicu, a i on i biolog su prezadovoljni razvojem embrija. 

I dobila sam slikicu male mrvice u maternici (naravno, razniježila sam se skroz na skroz!  :Zaljubljen: )

U četvrtak se još piknem decapeptylom i to je to do bete, koja je 15.3.!  :Smile:

----------


## ValaMala

UUUUppppsss! Sori cure, ovo je trebalo ići na Poslije transfera podforum! Sada više ne mogu urediti, pa neka administrator slobodno pobriše! Inače svima puno puno vibrica za sve za što trebate!

----------


## kiara79

> e u srijedu sam gore ponovo na UZVu,  ???
> 
> Danas uopće nije bila gužva, baš me to iznenadilo


i ja sam u srijedu gore...ali oko 9...baš sam si mislila za neku caffe...

----------


## linalena

Kiara nadam se da ćemo se vidjeti!!!!!!!!!!!

E baš topim škrinju i gdi je moja pesica, s nosom unutra i naganja komade leda koji se odlome. Uffffff

----------


## Isabel

> Naša lista lijekova:
> 
> Kiara79        273 od 15.11
> Inana          278 od 16.11
> Lily             287 od 18.11    23.2 stigli lijekovi do broja 290  
> 
> 
> Arizona311   307 od 30.11   oko 10.3 se očekuju sljedeći
> CorinaII       340 od 14.12
> ...


Možete i mene na listu. Ja sam od 20.1. na listi, broj 381

Pitanje:
jel mogu sad manje više sve pretrage napraviti, pa onda da to bude za postupak? Tj., hoće li im nalazi iz 3.mj. biti prestari za eventualni postupak u 4. ili 5. mj? Ne da mi se dva puta sve raditi, a opet ne želim tek kad dobijem ljekove krenuti po nalaze, jer će mi to još biti onda bar mjesec dva duže?

Nakon ljekova kad otprilike, ako sve skupim i to, čekamo na sam postupak?

Sretno svima  :Smile:

----------


## Isabel

Btw, i ja sam nedavno zvala, rekla mi je žena da se javim sredinom 3. mj da vidim do kojeg su broja dođli, ali da ona procjenjuje moje ljekove početkom 4.mj., kako sad stvari stoje i kojim tokom to sve sad ide.

----------


## linalena

Naša lista lijekova:

Kiara79        273 od 15.11
Inana          278 od 16.11
Lily             287 od 18.11    23.2 stigli lijekovi do broja 290   :Klap: 


Arizona311   307 od 30.11   oko 10.3 se očekuju sljedeći
CorinaII       340 od 14.12
Isabel          381  od   20.1       
lberc             5 od 11.1
Sany7          46 od 5.2
Tanjam         51 od 8.2
Linalena        61  
Špelkica        63

Članice kluba SD : (cure ne znam u kojoj ste fazi)

IvaMia2009
jo1974
katka22
MalaMa
Sonječka
sweety
TeddyBearz

POSTUPCI:

tanjam 5.3 teta beta ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  GDJE JE TANJA ????
Cannisa3/2011

ko zna laatinski :: epursi muove????? ufff davno je to bilo

----------


## katka22

> Naša lista lijekova:
> 
> Kiara79 273 od 15.11
> Inana 278 od 16.11
> Lily 287 od 18.11 23.2 stigli lijekovi do broja 290 
> 
> 
> Arizona311 307 od 30.11 oko 10.3 se očekuju sljedeći
> CorinaII 340 od 14.12
> ...


evo, ja sam u fazi čekanja 1. konzultacija...
danas sam digla nalaze briseva, koji su savršeni. To mi se desilo 1. put u zadnjih, 7 - 8 god...nema proklete Ureaplasme!!! Jeee...ajme, tako sam sretna što ne moramo više rastezati...Sljedeći tjedan čekamo nalaz pape, i vadimo hepatitise i ostalo, još moram 21. dc izvatditi progesteron... i sljedeći ciklus nadam se napokon konzultacijama kod dr. B.
Kad smo već kod hormona, napisat ću vam nalaz, pa  ako se nađe koja dobra duša da mi kaže jel to ok...po mom laičkom tumačenju, jedino jedan odstupa, i ne znam treba li me to zabrinuti. Dakle:
3.DC
     Prolaktin: 144 (ref.vr. 102-496)
           FSH: 5.42 (3.5-12.5)
             LH: 21.49 ( 2.4-12.6)
Progesteron: 2.8 ( 0.6-4.7)
     Estradiol: 163.3 (46-607.6)
Testosteron: 1.19 (0.29-1.67)
      DHEA-S: 8.37 (2.68-9.23)
             T4: 116 (66-181)
           TSH: 1.26 (0.27-4.20)

----------


## katka22

Da se nadovežem, imam policistične jajnike, i iščitavajući po webu, vidim da je povišen LH u folikularnoj fazi povezan isklučivo s tim...dakle, nedoumica riješena...od sljedećeg ciklusa sam na Dianama 35, kao priprema za ( nadamo se ) brzi postupak...

----------


## kiara79

Isabel,napravi nalaze...neće biti prestari..
bolje daih imaš doma,nego da dođu ljekovi,a ti nemaš nalaza..

----------


## tanjam

Tu sam, tu sam, ludim od čekanja. Čekam vađenje prve bete al ne 5.3. jer je sub neg 7.3. u pon na Sv. Duhu u lab. Nalazi isti dan gotovi. Ništa novo, cike i dalje bole, malo sam napuhnuta, temp. 37-37,1, sve mi od jela paše, non stop sam gladna-mogla bi jest svakih par sati, crijeva mi lude (krče ko da niš ne jedem), već se 3 noći budim u 2 ili 3 na wc i pit vode, i tak to su moja događanja-DOOOSADNOOOO. Inače ne radim, na burzi sam pa sam skroz doma i čamim i čekam. Da, sutra idem s mm obavit psihološko savjetovanje pa jedan dan ispunjen. Čitam vas non stop, pa mi neš nije jasno kako br. 381 od 20.1.-kaj nejde ispočetka u 2011. god., a br. 5 od 11.01. ??

----------


## linalena

ma ja mislim da je to u 12 mjesecu bilo???? javiti će se Isabel

----------


## MalaMa

cure,
ovo nije baš tema za ovaj forum,ali pomozite ako znate.
Suprug pije antibiotike zbog bakterije, međutim jučer mu je bilo loše u želucu (to njega dva puta godišnje uhvati jer ima problema) pa nije ništa mogao ni jesti, povraćao je i nije popio antibiotik navečer niti jutros. Jel da nastavi danas piti bez obzira što je preskočio? U uputama piše da se nastavi ako se preskoči. Dr. nam radi tek sutra popodne pa ne možemo sada pitati.

----------


## Isabel

Pa ja vam baš ne znam, bila sam u 1. mj, i tako mi je dr. B. rekao, da sam 381. Kads sam prije 2 tj. zvala gore i pitala, normalno mi je rekla teta da je sad još cca 100 brojeva ispred mene, i da očekujem ljekove oko 01.04.

----------


## kiara79

> cure,
> ovo nije baš tema za ovaj forum,ali pomozite ako znate.
> Suprug pije antibiotike zbog bakterije, međutim jučer mu je bilo loše u želucu (to njega dva puta godišnje uhvati jer ima problema) pa nije ništa mogao ni jesti, povraćao je i nije popio antibiotik navečer niti jutros. Jel da nastavi danas piti bez obzira što je preskočio? U uputama piše da se nastavi ako se preskoči. Dr. nam radi tek sutra popodne pa ne možemo sada pitati.


MalaMa,neka mužić normalno nastavi piti antibiotik ko da se ništa nije desilo..

----------


## inana

eto da se malo pohvalim, pogotovo mojoj kiari79...Naime, u petak sam išla zadnji put vaditi tsh,  u nadi da bude nalaz tsh bio bolji- i zamislite, pao mi u mjesec dana sa 13 na 2,29!!! Ja sam mislila da ako padne, da bude oko 5- 6, ali kad sam vidjela nalaz, zamantalo mi se! Nakon toga, zaputila sam se 3. x po briseve, u koma strahu, jer ak bu opet koma, mogu sam podiči ljekove, i opet čekat... i dpđem na Zvjezdu, ruke ledene- i dignem nalaz, nisam htjela odmah pogledati jer bi se rasplakala- i vani pogledam- sve super! Htjela sam vrištat od sreće... da sam bar uplatila loto danas...

----------


## kiara79

eto vidiš...pa jesam ti rekla da će TSH pasti pod terapijom..
samo polako,treba biti strpljiv..

----------


## katka22

Nakon što sam jučer slavodobitno objavila čiste briseve prvi put u 7-8 god... danas razočaranje. Naime, frendica mi je telefonski jučer javila kad ih je digla da su super...I dobro je, ako sve zbrojim, nema ureaplasme, ali ima - lactobacylluss sp i gardnerella v. 
Ajme, ipak znači moram po neku terapiju...što bi značilo opet kljucanje s nečim...ali na konzul. nadam se idemo sljedeći ciklus...samo me zanima,  dolazi li se kod dr. B. na konzul. točno određeni dan ciklusa, kao npr. na VV?

----------


## kiša

> Nakon što sam jučer slavodobitno objavila čiste briseve prvi put u 7-8 god... danas razočaranje. Naime, frendica mi je telefonski jučer javila kad ih je digla da su super...I dobro je, ako sve zbrojim, nema ureaplasme, ali ima - lactobacylluss sp i gardnerella v. 
> Ajme, ipak znači moram po neku terapiju...što bi značilo opet kljucanje s nečim...ali na konzul. nadam se idemo sljedeći ciklus...samo me zanima,  dolazi li se kod dr. B. na konzul. točno određeni dan ciklusa, kao npr. na VV?


Za gardnerellu ti ne znam, ali za  lactibacyllus sp znam je poželjan stanovnik rodnice

----------


## katka22

Ok, čitala sam da je to u biti dobra bakterija, ali pretpostavljam do određene količine...jer do sada mi je na tom brisu nalaz većinom bio - fiziološka flora rodnice i to mi je tumačeno kao uredan nalaz...mislim na lactobacillus...

----------


## MalaMa

inana 
baš mi je drago da ti je sve ok, znam kako je kad sa strepnjom dižeš nalaze, a stalno nešto ne štima

katka, 
nama su u brisevima našli neku bakteriju koja inače živi tu gdje je i ne bi je trebali liječiti, no obzirom da idemo u postupak moramo. išla sam pitati na SD i rekli su da sve mora biti čisto, dakle vjerojatno ćeš morati po terapiju

Za konzultacije na SD- u ja nisam trebala čekati određeni dan ciklusa

----------


## katka22

[QUOTE=Za konzultacije na SD- u ja nisam trebala čekati određeni dan ciklusa[/QUOTE]

Ajd, bar nešto...da ne rastežemo sad ne znam koliko ciklusa...
Pretpostavljala sam da brisevi moraju bit sterilni...a hoću li onda kad popijemo eventualnu terapiju morat ponovit te aerobe i anaerobe? Mislim logično je ako očekuju sve čiste nalaze?
Ma svejedno, to se bliži, i mi smo već zbog toga jako sretni...

----------


## kiara79

da,katka morat ćeš ponovitit nalaze,zato trkom kod socijalaca po antibiotik,da to riješite..

----------


## kiara79

sutra idem po pikice..
ima li koga gore za caffe..??

----------


## linalena

Kiara kada dođeš????
Ja imam UZV, dođem oko pol8, gotova hmm u 8, al mogu pričekati da se malo vidimo i popričamo

----------


## špelkica

[QUOTE=katka22;1828321]Nakon što sam jučer slavodobitno objavila čiste briseve prvi put u 7-8 god... danas razočaranje. Naime, frendica mi je telefonski jučer javila kad ih je digla da su super...I dobro je, ako sve zbrojim, nema ureaplasme, ali ima - lactobacylluss sp i gardnerella v. 

Lactobacyllus sp spada pod normalnu vaginalnu floru, dakle poželjna je da stvara odgovarajući ph u rodnici kako bi bila prihvatljiva za spermiće, dakle brisevi ne moraju biti sterilni! Gardnerella vaginalis također može biti dio normalne vaginalne flore, međutim, može se prekomjerno razmnožit i stvarat probleme. Ako ne želiš koristiti terapiju lijekovima, možeš probati s LGG jogurtom- namočiš tampon u jogurt i staviš ga u rodnicu na nekih 2 sata. Također pomažu Lactogyn tablete te jedenje kiselih namirnica kao što su kiselo zelje, acidofil,LGG jogurt,...

----------


## katka22

[QUOTE=špelkica;1828807]


> Nakon što sam jučer slavodobitno objavila čiste briseve prvi put u 7-8 god... danas razočaranje. Naime, frendica mi je telefonski jučer javila kad ih je digla da su super...I dobro je, ako sve zbrojim, nema ureaplasme, ali ima - lactobacylluss sp i gardnerella v. 
> 
> Lactobacyllus sp spada pod normalnu vaginalnu floru, dakle poželjna je da stvara odgovarajući ph u rodnici kako bi bila prihvatljiva za spermiće, dakle brisevi ne moraju biti sterilni! Gardnerella vaginalis također može biti dio normalne vaginalne flore, međutim, može se prekomjerno razmnožit i stvarat probleme. Ako ne želiš koristiti terapiju lijekovima, možeš probati s LGG jogurtom- namočiš tampon u jogurt i staviš ga u rodnicu na nekih 2 sata. Također pomažu Lactogyn tablete te jedenje kiselih namirnica kao što su kiselo zelje, acidofil,LGG jogurt,...


Ja sam mislila večeras pokušat sa famoznom " Češnjak terapijom", a i lgg nije na odmet...samo, jogurta trenutno nemam kući, a češnjaka imam tonu, i to finog domaćeg..a možda bi bila dobra i kombinacija...uglavnom, naštetit neće. Pa u napad na beštije...  :Smile:

----------


## inana

> inana 
> baš mi je drago da ti je sve ok, znam kako je kad sa strepnjom dižeš nalaze, a stalno nešto ne štima
> 
> katka, 
> nama su u brisevima našli neku bakteriju koja inače živi tu gdje je i ne bi je trebali liječiti, no obzirom da idemo u postupak moramo. išla sam pitati na SD i rekli su da sve mora biti čisto, dakle vjerojatno ćeš morati po terapiju
> 
> Za konzultacije na SD- u ja nisam trebala čekati određeni dan ciklusa


kaj ti misliš, kak sam imala peh za pehom, tak sam teško išla po te nalaze, kaj, da ikoji nije dobar, mogu sam pikice podignut, i u frižić.... i svaki dan bulji u njih, a ovak...jedva čekam sutra, jedva!

----------


## MalaMa

> kaj ti misliš, kak sam imala peh za pehom, tak sam teško išla po te nalaze, kaj, da ikoji nije dobar, mogu sam pikice podignut, i u frižić.... i svaki dan bulji u njih, a ovak...jedva čekam sutra, jedva!


meni je inana "najdraža" ona varijanta kad izliječiš jednu bakteriju, a u ponovljenom brisu poludi echerihija ili slično, ma za poludit! tako da je  :Bouncing:   kad je sve ok.

----------


## MalaMa

> Ajd, bar nešto...da ne rastežemo sad ne znam koliko ciklusa...
> Pretpostavljala sam da brisevi moraju bit sterilni...a hoću li onda kad popijemo eventualnu terapiju morat ponovit te aerobe i anaerobe? Mislim logično je ako očekuju sve čiste nalaze?
> Ma svejedno, to se bliži, i mi smo već zbog toga jako sretni...


kad popiješ terapiju treba proći 7-10 dana pa onda ponoviti bris

----------


## katka22

hvala curke...što bi ja bez vas ovdje Bogu iza nogu...lutala besciljno...

----------


## inana

danas pogledao papire- onak, primio ih u ruku i pial- jel sve ok, dao mi prookol, nažalost onaj dugi, i bila sam malo bjesna... sad je bolje, sad ne kužim, kaj ja moram- veli doći 21. dan s uputnicom za folico. i uputnicom za krv- kakva sad opet krv?"Zakaj dugi? po kojem kriteriju?i sad imam 14 ded., i 20 men., kaj to znači, kad ja počnem s tim? baš mi niš nije rekao, a ja se sad tek sjetim pitat... tam je bilo 5-6 ljudi u kabinetu, pa sam malo bila zbunjena...ope načekavanje...

----------


## inana

decapeil je šprica??????!!!!pa ja ću se upucat...

----------


## arizona311

*inana*, baš sam se nasmijala. Vidim da nisam samo ja s ?? iznad glave.
Ja sam vjerojatno na dugom također. Nadam se da mi pikice budu došle do 09/03 jer mi je tad 21dc. 
Baš me zanima što će meni dati/reći.

I mene zanima ovo zašto dugi. U literaturi stoji da se daje najčešće prilikom 1 postupka, neznam valjda.

----------


## arizona311

Inana kada ti 21dc. 
Nemoj se ništa živcirati javit će se cure koje znaju više.

Možda je glupo pitanje, ali zanima me, jesi li nešto platila?

----------


## bugaboo

Inana, 21 DC ides na UZV da dr provjeri jel sve ok jer ne smijes imati ciste. Ako sve bude ok vec taj dan se vjerojatno pocinjes pikati Decapeptylom, dr. ti kaze kad je iduci UZV. Vjerojatno 2/3 dan ciklusa pocinjes i sa Menopurom uz Decapeptyl.

----------


## špelkica

> Ja sam mislila večeras pokušat sa famoznom " Češnjak terapijom", a i lgg nije na odmet...samo, jogurta trenutno nemam kući, a češnjaka imam tonu, i to finog domaćeg..a možda bi bila dobra i kombinacija...uglavnom, naštetit neće. Pa u napad na beštije...


Njam njam češnjak! Prije nego sam se udala izbjegavala sam češnjak i luk, sad mi je jako fini. Samo nabavi zaštitnu masku kad počne izlaziti iz tebe  :Laughing:

----------


## katka22

> Njam njam češnjak! Prije nego sam se udala izbjegavala sam češnjak i luk, sad mi je jako fini. Samo nabavi zaštitnu masku kad počne izlaziti iz tebe


Češnjak nisam mislila jesti nego tamponirati... :Laughing: 
I preživjela sam  :Klap: , bez ikakvih problema. Nastavljam večeras, poželjno je 3 večeri za redom.
( Kad ga jedem, želudac se pobuni, iako ga obožavam, ne jedem ga puno sirovog...)

----------


## jo1974

ajde cure odgovorite mi dali ordinacija od dr. baumana utorkom radi posljepodne,jer ja sam narućena 22.3 u 13.15h,pa me zanima dali to oni rade i posljepodne ili to sam dobila takav termin za kraj radnog vremena,hvala

----------


## MalaMa

cure 
digla sam nalaze hormona:
TSH 1,12 (0,46-4,68)
estradiol 161,86 (97,5-592)
prolaktin 673,8 (64- 395)
FSH 5,57 (1,98- 11,6)
LH 3,82 ( 2,58- 12,1)

Dakle sve ok, a prolaktin užas!!! Vadila sam ih 2 dc.
Odmah sam jurila svom giniću i kaže on da to oni na SD moraju vidjeti, da mi on ne može ništa pomoći.
Jel tko imao slučaj da je štitnjača ok, a prolaktin koma visok?
Čitala sam prije da on ima veza sa stresom.
Ako koja ima savjet, javite!
Pusa svima!

----------


## linalena

inana kako ti je i Bugaboo rekla, niš do 21dc, tada će ti dok reći koliko uzimati, dotada ih samo čuvaj na haldnom i sigurnom i provjeri da li se sve kutijice i ampulice pune i sretno


katka22 i ja se mučila s bakterijama dok nisam tamponirala češnjak s LGGom, odma nalaz sterilan, hmm baš bi mogla ponovo tak i tak mi je sex na jadnom nivou (a i ljubljennje)

MalaMa i ja ti imam malo povišem prolaktin (neznam koliko ali ne baš duplo ko tebi) i dok mi nije niš rekao, opća praksa me savjetovala da ponovim jer sam taj put drito sa ceste išla dati krv a kada se vadi prolektin trebalo bi malo odmoriti i primiriti se prije pikanja, negdje se čak leži s iglom u ruci. Probaj ponoviti nalaz 

Moj m sutra ide oploditi moja jajčeka, nadam se uspješno otopljena.

Danas inače baš i nije bila gužva ali joj dok je odbježao na kolegij, baš mi žao ženica koje su ostale čekati. Ja još istrčalka bosa da još koja stigne prije neg pobjegne. U petak ću zvati da čujemo kaj se dešavalo/dešava u petrijevki

E i da, baš su rekli, joj puno krio postupaka!!!!! Ak sam dobro skontala samo sutra 4

----------


## špelkica

> Češnjak nisam mislila jesti nego tamponirati...
> I preživjela sam , bez ikakvih problema. Nastavljam večeras, poželjno je 3 večeri za redom.
> ( Kad ga jedem, želudac se pobuni, iako ga obožavam, ne jedem ga puno sirovog...)


Kak ga tamponiraš? Ne znaš kaj je gore, od kud bolji miris  :Laughing: 
Linalena, sretno!  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## katka22

> Kak ga tamponiraš? Ne znaš kaj je gore, od kud bolji miris


Imaš dvije mogućnosti: 
1. ili sam režanj, naravno očišćeni, lagano zarežeš i staviš preko noći...ne preduboko...tu obično postoji strah da će "nestati u dubinama"  :Shock: , ali kažu one koje su probale da bez problema izađe...ili
2. isti zarezani režanj češnjaka, lagano u sterilnu gazu, eventualno malo namočit u kantarionovo ili maslinovo ulje... :Grin: ...da lakše "klizne".
Kažu, već nakon 3 noći, crkavaju sve beštije ( pri tom mislim na razno razne bakterije i gljivice, ne odnosi se na vragove poput klamidije i sl. ).

Što se tiče nalaza brisa, ginekolog propisa dalacin vaginalnu kremu, 7 dana navečer...i nakon toga lactogyn bar 7 dana.
Što se tiče hormonskog nalaza, kaže čovjek, "ovaj tvoj testosteron je skroz na gornjoj granici, čudim se da nisi sva obrasla u dlakama", :Evil or Very Mad:  na što ću ja njemu: i bila bi da nema voska... :Klap: Kaže da bi Diane trebale sve sredit, tako da ih pijem od sljedećeg ciklusa definitivno, bez obzira na postupak...

----------


## katka22

> Moj m sutra ide oploditi moja jajčeka, nadam se uspješno otopljena.


Vibriram za uspješno odleđivanje i tulum nakon!!!

----------


## FionaM

*Jo1974,* ne znam je li još uvijek tako, ali kad sam ja bila na konzultacijama u 9. mj. prošle godine one su bile isključivo utorkom poslijepodne (kad prođu folikul., punkcije, transferi, trudnice koje su došle na UZV itd). I ja sam bila, ako se dobro sjećam, prvi put bila naručena u utorak oko 13:30.....tako da je to okej, ništa ne brini.

----------


## inana

> Inana, 21 DC ides na UZV da dr provjeri jel sve ok jer ne smijes imati ciste. Ako sve bude ok vec taj dan se vjerojatno pocinjes pikati Decapeptylom, dr. ti kaze kad je iduci UZV. Vjerojatno 2/3 dan ciklusa pocinjes i sa Menopurom uz Decapeptyl.


ja nemam pojima zakaj sam ja mislila da je samo menopur pikica... i onda dođem doma i otvorim kutiju, i šok... a kaj je najbolje, osim one štoperice, koja izgleda ko pikica, kak se ovo drugo namontira?!cccc, badava sam si narihtavala godišnji... a kaj se može, bumo vidjeli kaj i kak...a čekaj, imam 14 ovih i 20 onih, kaj to znači da bum po 2 dnevno, ili kak to ide, sve si nekak zbrajam i prebrajam...  a kaj se može, neznalica sam, i sve mi je to čudno, pa vrtim to... a kad mi sestra uručila kutijetine, ja u šoku, mislila sam da budu manje kutijice, a ono ko da mi je ročkas...

----------


## inana

linalena, a znaš kaj mi je čudno, SVI kažu da ih čuvam na hladnom, i ja ga pitam- to je jedino kaj sam se sjetila pitati- pitam ga a di da ih držim- a on veli- gdje god, samo da nije više od 25... i čitam ja po kutijama, piše za ove jedne na sobnoj, ali za ove dr. piše na temp. do +8... pa sam ih ipak zbuksala u frižić... i sad ih gledam... i čekam...

----------


## inana

> Inana kada ti 21dc. 
> Nemoj se ništa živcirati javit će se cure koje znaju više.
> 
> Možda je glupo pitanje, ali zanima me, jesi li nešto platila?


kaj bi bilo glupo pitanje, i ja sam pitala jel bum kaj plačala, ali ne, samo mi je uručila tih 5 kutija, i ćao...i rakla da ih moram imati sa sobom kad idem docu... taj dio nisam skužila, niti me on išta pitao, sam mi je na onaj prvi papir nažvrljal kad moram doći i koje uputnice moram imati...

----------


## Palcicazg

inana, vidim da ti isto čekaš kao i ja, 
ja bi trebala krenuti s pikanjem kroz 10-tak dana, 
ali meni je dr. rekao da dojdem 21 DC na folikulometriju  

a kaj je s tobom?

linalena šaljem vibre za smrzliće  :Smile: 

a i ostalim curama da ne nabrajam posebno  :Smile: )

----------


## inana

a kaj bi bilo, ista stvar, da dođem 21. dan na uzv, i tada krećemo- to su njegove riječi...ah...danas mi je sve to nekak...malo zbunj-zbunj... još mi nije jasno kak sam ja skužila da jedno jesu pikice a drugo nisu...šok! a bum pametnija kasnije, kad to sve bude iza nas.

----------


## linalena

ponesi prvi put jedan decepeptyl i 2-3 menopura, a to koliko ćeš uzimati koji dan će ti on reći na prvom UZV a kasnije će ti dodavati nove pikice kako ćeš ostajati bez njih, samo vodi evidenciju koliko ih još imaš doma, ali tako i tako ti to piše na papiru negdje. Mene je sestra na punkciji izbezumljivala s pitanjem koliko ste injekcija primila??? ma to me ispitivala da mi kao odmakne misli sa bolne punkcije, nakon 4 puta toga pitanja, rekla sam joj oprostite al nemrem vam odgovarati na pitanja!!!

----------


## inana

e a zamisli kaj sam ja napravila, on ti je meni napisao na prvom uzv- jajnik straga na uterusu, ali dostupan TV punkciji (?!), i rekao mi da će biti za punkciju potrebna anestezija- i ja u strahu da on ne zaboravi kaj je rekao- i u 2. mišljenju, i u pravnom i u psihološkom, u svim papirima di se moglo, svugdje mi piše da se preporuča anestezija... kaj ja mogu, boli me koma, a da slučajno ne zaboravi...cc, kaj bol i strah radi? mislim fakat, pravnica... ja se osiguram sa svih strana, ali takav sam baksuz da se sve bojim...

----------


## linalena

joj daj Inana ne toliko titrati i bojati se boli i dal ću to moći i ostala sranja, draga ti to možeš, želiš i proći ćeš sa osmjehom na licu, jasno. Samopouzdanje uostaolom crpi ovdje iz informiranosti, oboružaj se najboljim današnjim oružjem ZNANJEM  (uff to ti govori jedna profačica koja to stalno tupi klincima)

----------


## inana

> joj daj Inana ne toliko titrati i bojati se boli i dal ću to moći i ostala sranja, draga ti to možeš, želiš i proći ćeš sa osmjehom na licu, jasno. Samopouzdanje uostaolom crpi ovdje iz informiranosti, oboružaj se najboljim današnjim oružjem ZNANJEM  (uff to ti govori jedna profačica koja to stalno tupi klincima)


da profa...pa i sama velim, bude bolje kad bude iza nas...

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

jooooj curke moje čitam vas i prisjećam se sebe u prvim koracima MPO priče...kako je bilo lijepo prvi put, ništa nisam znala...bila sam kao tuka, a moram priznati da si sada poželim vratiti u rikverc i svaki sljedeći postupak tako proživjeti...bemti sad previše znam....ni brige ni pameti, a ni boli....prema tome curke samo hrabro i neopterećivati si glavu s nepotrebnim stvarima....daj Bože da ih nikad i ne saznate  :Smile:

----------


## Palcicazg

IvaMia ja bi se isto vratila u rikverc i neke stvari bolje da ne znam, ali neke bi bilo bolje da sam znala u samom startu. 

Hvala bogu imam prijateljice koje su isto u MPO priči, koje su mi u mnogočemu pomogle. Naravno imam i vas ovdje, čitam, pitam, pišem, možda ne previše, ali aktivno čitam.

Inana toliko si me nasmijala svojom objavom za decapeptyl, jer sam i ja slabo bila informirana, mislila sam da su to tabletice, kad ono injekcije  :Laughing: 

Mene je isto bilo strah punkcije, prag boli mi je jako mali.
Kaj da ti velim da sam 2 puta išla privatno baš radi anestezije (i još nekih razloga, al nebitno sad o tome) 
treća punkcija, imala sam 3 folikule, sestra me zašprehavala i nisam ni skužila da je doktorica obavila svoje  :Smile: 
a bilo me strah, ja ti to ne mogu opisati koliko me bilo strah

sad se samo nadam da će mi svaka punkcija biti recimo bezbolna

hm, koliko treba biti folikula za punkciju da ti daju anesteziju?

----------


## katka22

> hm, koliko treba biti folikula za punkciju da ti daju anesteziju?


Netko je negdje napisao da obično cure sa PCO dobiju anesteziju zbog puno folikula...pretpostavljam da je to preko 20...
Moje jedino iskustvo s punkcijom do sada je bilo užasno, doduše bilo je na VV, i sve što sam primila bio je njihov koktel ( plus par apaurinčića i normabelčića kući - doktor preporučio...tad nisam mogla ni slutit što me čeka ). 

Sam strah od punkcije je sve što mene užasava oko cijele MPO priče...Na mojoj punkciji bilo je preko 70 folikula, tj. sigurno i više, to je bilo ono što je bilo dovoljno veliko da dr. uspije na brzinu prebrojat, kad mi je reko da sve mora izvaditi, bez obzira na veličinu...doduše, tad si nisam mogla predočiti što očekivati...Već s prvim ubodom sam shvatila...Tad sam dobila 24 super js, od kojih se 8 oplodilo...

----------


## lberc

Cure kaj i ja budem u dugom protokolu,terapija mi je decapeptyl gonalf?

Poslije punkcije decortin/Fraxiparin...za kaj se to daje,kaj se ne koriste utrogestani?

I mene je strah punkcije,al si mislim kak sam ih preživjela 5,budem i 6...samo da pikice dođu čim prije!

----------


## sweety

Pitanjce, idem uskoro na konzultacije na SD.
Pa me zanima, koliko dugo se prosječno čekaju nestimulirani postupci na AIH/IVF mislim.
Za stimulirane znam da je to dugotrajni "posao".
Imamo sve pretrage obavljene.

----------


## tanjam

Sweety, ja sam kad sam došla na prve konzultacije bila 9.dc, odmah mi je pogledao nalaze koje sam do tad imala, dao popis što još moram obaviti i pogledao me uzv i rekao da odmah idemo u prirodni postupak klasični IVF (uzv, štoperica, punkcija, utrogestani i čekanje bete), pa prema tome ovisi koji će ti dc biti i dal ćeš ić odmah ili idući ciklus. Joooooj poludit ću do ponedjeljka kad moram vaditi prvu betu. Sve sam do sad bila pozitiva a sad me već peru sumnje u ishod i hvata lagana panika.
Svim curama želim lagodno čekanje na bete, punkcije, et i sl. čekalice.

----------


## Aurora*

> Poslije punkcije decortin/Fraxiparin...za kaj se to daje,kaj se ne koriste utrogestani?


Decortin su kortikosteroidi, a Fraxiparin je heparin. U postupku MPO neke klinike ih propisuju jer postoji misljenje da mogu pomoci kod implantacije, tj. ostvarivanja trudnoce. Ja bih bila odusevljena da sam u klinici koja je sklona pokusati povecati uspjesnost postupka i sa time.  :Smile: 

Utorgestan je progesteron i on se normalno daje neovisno od ova dva lijeka.

----------


## lberc

Tanjam,brzo ti bude ponedjeljak,nemoj sumnjat u ishod....želim ti da ti beta bude velika!

Aurora,hvala ti na objašnjenju....prošla sam 7 postupaka,a osjećam se kao da mi bude prvi i kao da sam na početku i niš ne znam...valjda mi bude u drugom postupku sve jasnije  :Grin: ..a možda i ne bude drugog...

----------


## MASLINA1973

Sweety, ja sam došla kod dr. B. na pregled, izišla s domaćom zadaćom (3-7dc - Klomifen, 10 dc - folikulometrija). Međutim, otišla sam već 9 dc da ne bih nešto preskočila (strah, strah....), dr. Turudić napravila folikulometriju (16 mm - 1 folikul) i dala pak svoje upute - 11 dc - štoperica, 13 dc na AIH. I sad čekamo betu, a 3 tjedna od AIH-a trebam doći na kontrolu (naravno, bude li ciklus u međuvremenu, odmah trebam na SD kako sljedeći mjesec ne bismo propustili).

AIH je radio dr. B. i bio je divan. Ništa nisam osjetila. Prva dva dana me je malo probadalo u trbuhu, ali evo, 4 dan od AIH-a ništa. Ko stara. Ili ko nova :Smile:

----------


## sweety

> Sweety, ja sam došla kod dr. B. na pregled, izišla s domaćom zadaćom (3-7dc - Klomifen, 10 dc - folikulometrija). Međutim, otišla sam već 9 dc da ne bih nešto preskočila (strah, strah....), dr. Turudić napravila folikulometriju (16 mm - 1 folikul) i dala pak svoje upute - 11 dc - štoperica, 13 dc na AIH. I sad čekamo betu, a 3 tjedna od AIH-a trebam doći na kontrolu (naravno, bude li ciklus u međuvremenu, odmah trebam na SD kako sljedeći mjesec ne bismo propustili).
> 
> AIH je radio dr. B. i bio je divan. Ništa nisam osjetila. Prva dva dana me je malo probadalo u trbuhu, ali evo, 4 dan od AIH-a ništa. Ko stara. Ili ko nova


 :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen: 

Hvala, hvala.

----------


## linalena

Tamo gore su se 3 stanice vjerujem lijepo otopile i stopile sa spermekima i sada se dijele li ga dijele, a ja lijepo ležim i odmaram a pes mi masira leđa, baš uživam

Sutra ujutro ćemo ćuti kad je transfer

----------


## kiara79

podigla svoje pikice...dobila 25 gonala+10 menopura(za sada)...nakon ET-a počinjemo sa Fraxiparinom...
eto to su novosti..sad se šopam sa Duphastonima i čekam M..

----------


## matahari

:Shock: 




> Netko je negdje napisao da obično cure sa PCO dobiju anesteziju zbog puno folikula...pretpostavljam da je to preko 20...
> Moje jedino iskustvo s punkcijom do sada je bilo užasno, doduše bilo je na VV, i sve što sam primila bio je njihov koktel ( plus par apaurinčića i normabelčića kući - doktor preporučio...tad nisam mogla ni slutit što me čeka ). 
> 
> Sam strah od punkcije je sve što mene užasava oko cijele MPO priče...Na mojoj punkciji bilo je preko 70 folikula, tj. sigurno i više, to je bilo ono što je bilo dovoljno veliko da dr. uspije na brzinu prebrojat, kad mi je reko da sve mora izvaditi, bez obzira na veličinu...doduše, tad si nisam mogla predočiti što očekivati...Već s prvim ubodom sam shvatila...Tad sam dobila 24 super js, od kojih se 8 oplodilo...

----------


## mare41

kiara, za MTHFR si dobila fraxiparine? Kako je završilo s fibrinogenom?

----------


## arizona311

Stigle su i moje pikice :Very Happy: , ranije nego šti su trebale :Shock: 
Dogovorila sam se sa sestrom da dođem u srijedu na prvu folikul. pošto mi je tada 21dc. Podignut ću lijekove i do doktora odmah. Jedva čekam :Yes:

----------


## kiara79

> kiara, za MTHFR si dobila fraxiparine? Kako je završilo s fibrinogenom?


da mare za MTHFR  i zbog povišenog fibrinogena mi je uveo Fraxiparin...ništa nije komentirao osim da je bolje dati heparin preventivno nego ga ne dati..

arizona super kaj su stigli lijekovi,mi ćemo onda skupa u postupak..

----------


## MASLINA1973

> Naša lista lijekova:
> 
> Kiara79        273 od 15.11
> Inana          278 od 16.11
> Lily             287 od 18.11    23.2 stigli lijekovi do broja 290  
> 
> 
> Arizona311   307 od 30.11   oko 10.3 se očekuju sljedeći
> CorinaII       340 od 14.12
> ...


Evo i mene na listi SD - 1. 2. 2011. - broj 40. 
Sestra mi je najavila mogući početak tek u lipnju. Tko zna do kojega su broja došli na SD?

----------


## kiara79

maslina sad su ti na 300 i nešto od prošle godine...sa ovom još nisu počeli..

----------


## MASLINA1973

Sudeći po tome, stvarno ništa prije lipnja. Ništa, do tad se nadajmo da će AIH biti djelotvoran :Smile:

----------


## linalena

Da i tu javim, od 3 zamrznute ni jedna se nije dobro odmrznula, tak da ih nisu ni oplođivaliđđđđ

----------


## katka22

> Da i tu javim, od 3 zamrznute ni jedna se nije dobro odmrznula, tak da ih nisu ni oplođivaliđđđđ


žao mi je zbog toga...
...ako dobro čitam potpis, imaš još  3 krio, jel tako? Nadam se da će ti taj biti dobitni...

----------


## linalena

Imam imam, nažalost. Izgleda da su na SD najrigidniji, odmrzvaju po 3, nema veze dal su sposobne za oplodnju ili ne, ne punktiraju svježu, nemreš ni u prirodni dok ne potrošiš zamrznute, a prvo su mi bili rekli da me neće staviti niti na listu za lijekove dok ne potrošimo smrzliće, ajd prošli mjesec nakon prvog neuspješnog krio.p. ipak su me stavili na listu

----------


## kiara79

> Da i tu javim, od 3 zamrznute ni jedna se nije dobro odmrznula, tak da ih nisu ni oplođivaliđđđđ


a joj linalena..baš mi je žao draga.. :Sad: 
glupi zakon i Milinović... :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## kiara79

> Imam imam, nažalost. Izgleda da su na SD najrigidniji, odmrzvaju po 3, nema veze dal su sposobne za oplodnju ili ne, ne punktiraju svježu, nemreš ni u prirodni dok ne potrošiš zamrznute, a prvo su mi bili rekli da me neće staviti niti na listu za lijekove dok ne potrošimo smrzliće, ajd prošli mjesec nakon prvog neuspješnog krio.p. ipak su me stavili na listu


uhhh...kak me to ljuti...
ako ovaj put dobijemo koju stanicu viška,ja ću potpisati da ne želim zamrzavanje...

----------


## linalena

Al znaš kaj je najbolje to te pitaju prije punkcije!!!!!

----------


## Palcicazg

lilalena, baš mi je žao  :Love:

----------


## katka22

> Al znaš kaj je najbolje to te pitaju prije punkcije!!!!!


A možeš li im odgovoriti nešto u stilu: ako dobijemo više od 6 js, odbijamo zamrzavanje???
Kakve sam ja sreće, i u iskustvu s moje jedine punkcije koju imam iza sebe ( čitaj 70-ak punktiranih, doduše 24 zrele js ), nikad neću potrošit krio js...
Majko moja, kad sve vidim, ne znam kako ću se uopće i odlučit napokon krenut...

----------


## arizona311

*linalena* koma, baš mi je žao  :Love: 
Stvarno je to zeznuto, i ja također razmišljam ići li ili ne na zamrz.

Još jednom da ponovim, ako ste oko br. 307 nazovite za pikice. Moje su stigle čak i ranije.

----------


## MalaMa

linalena žao mi je zbog stanica
nisam ni znala da se još smiju smrzavati, zar nije bila bura oko toga?

----------


## Aurora*

> linalena žao mi je zbog stanica
> nisam ni znala da se još smiju smrzavati, zar nije bila bura oko toga?


U pravu si *MalaMa* bila je itekakva bura oko toga sto je novim Zakonom o medicinskoj oplodnji zabranjeno zamrzavanje *embrija*. Kao alternativu tome zakon nam je dao mogucnost zamrzavanja *jajnih stanica*, a kakve to posljedice ima zorno prikazuje evo bas i ovaja linalenin primjer.

Obzirom da ste ti i tvoj suprug jos mladi i na pocetku MPO price savjetujem ti da se malo bolje upoznate sa ucincima novog zakona prije nego sto mozda zbog neinformiranosti izgubis svoje dragocjeno reproduktivno vrijeme.  :Wink:

----------


## Lily

hej cure da vam se malo izjadam, od dr tjedna sam trebala bit pikalica, ali... kako to kod mene biva ništa od toga,brisevi mi nisu dobri pa trebam to izliječit pa tek onda krećemo, nadam se samo da će to bit idući ciklus jer ne mogu više dočekat taj postupak! joooj!

linalena  :Love:  žao mi je, znam kak ti je sada, i sama sam se namučila oko tih krio post., prvo smo izgubili 3 ciklusa dok smo došli do toga da se idu stanice odmrzavat jer nisam imala ovulacije, e kad smo to dočekali, vele mi ne morate zvat dođite tad i tad na transfer, ja dođem, ništa od transfera stanice su bile loše nakon odmrz. e ne moram ni reć u kojim suzama sam išla doma... tako je da je to grozno i u mom slučaju čisto gubljenje vremena i živaca.. ali ima cura  (malo ali ima) koje su i tako uspjele tako da ti držim fige za idući put!

e da, meni su jednom i krio postupku punktirali svježu stanicu, ali to kad mi je ostalo 2 za odmrznut tako da oni izgleda strogo paze da idu s 3 stanice mada se zna da neće sve stanice bit dobre poslije odmrzavanja

----------


## MalaMa

> hej cure da vam se malo izjadam, od dr tjedna sam trebala bit pikalica, ali... kako to kod mene biva ništa od toga,brisevi mi nisu dobri pa trebam to izliječit pa tek onda krećemo, nadam se samo da će to bit idući ciklus jer ne mogu više dočekat taj postupak! joooj!
> 
> linalena  žao mi je, znam kak ti je sada, i sama sam se namučila oko tih krio post., prvo smo izgubili 3 ciklusa dok smo došli do toga da se idu stanice odmrzavat jer nisam imala ovulacije, e kad smo to dočekali, vele mi ne morate zvat dođite tad i tad na transfer, ja dođem, ništa od transfera stanice su bile loše nakon odmrz. e ne moram ni reć u kojim suzama sam išla doma... tako je da je to grozno i u mom slučaju čisto gubljenje vremena i živaca.. ali ima cura  (malo ali ima) koje su i tako uspjele tako da ti držim fige za idući put!
> 
> e da, meni su jednom i krio postupku punktirali svježu stanicu, ali to kad mi je ostalo 2 za odmrznut tako da oni izgleda strogo paze da idu s 3 stanice mada se zna da neće sve stanice bit dobre poslije odmrzavanja



Aurora,
čitala jesam nešto o tome, ali očito ne dovoljno. Puno sam toga naučila i od vas na forumu. Odmah krećem u detaljnije proučavanje. Samo ne znam koja nam druga opcija ostaje,ako prirodno ne možemo zatrudniti.

----------


## nina977

Cure,nova sam na forumu ali vas jako dugo čitam i imam osijećaj da vas već sve poznajem pa sam se odlučila konačno pridružiti.Ja sam isto kao i Linalena danas saznala da ni od drugog mog kria ništa a dobila sam 14 j.s od kojih nakraju 3 iskorištene.Užas!

----------


## tanjam

Evo cure da se i ja javim. Danas mi je 35.dc, 18dnp,13dnt i 9 dana nakon zadnje injekcije brevactida i danas sam popiškila 2 crtice na testu. Sutra idem vadit prvu betu.

----------


## arizona311

*tanjam*, divne vijesti  :Very Happy:  
Držim fige za super betu. Gdje ćeš ići, može li se obaviti u Zapr.

----------


## inana

tanjam- jeeeeeeeeej!

----------


## tanjam

> *tanjam*, divne vijesti  
> Držim fige za super betu. Gdje ćeš ići, može li se obaviti u Zapr.


Ne znam nisam pitala svoju ginek., odmah mi je dala uputnicu za Sv.Duh laboratorij. Nalaz je gotov isti dan ko 13.30.

----------


## tanjam

Hvala cure na lijepim željama i podršci. Javim konačne rezultate.

----------


## katka22

> Evo cure da se i ja javim. Danas mi je 35.dc, 18dnp,13dnt i 9 dana nakon zadnje injekcije brevactida i danas sam popiškila 2 crtice na testu. Sutra idem vadit prvu betu.


Čestitam!!!

----------


## kiara79

tanjam...bravo.. :Klap: 
čestitam i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za veliku betu..

----------


## Lily

joj tanjam kak je lijepo pročitat ovakve vijesti, čestitam i držim fige za ooooooogromnu brojčicu sutra!  :Klap:

----------


## MASLINA1973

Katka, čestitam!!!! Suze su same potekle na ovakvu vijest! Bravo!!!!

----------


## Palcicazg

dobro nam došla nina977, 

tanjam ovo su lijepe vijesti, i očekujemo isto tako lijepu betu ~~~~~~~~

----------


## corinaII

Tanjam draga čestitam  :Very Happy:  :Klap:

----------


## špelkica

Tanjam, čestitam!!!!! Sezona trudnica SD počinje  :Very Happy:

----------


## linalena

Tanjam ~~~~~~~~~~~~~1 i jupijeeeee sutra će biti veeliiikaaaaaaaaaaaa beta, beturina

Nina977 dobrodošla, i što reć nego razumijem te u potpunosti. Koliko ih imaš još smrznutih? (ja još 3)
I da li si na listi za lijekove za dalje? Odnosno koji su vam daljnjji planovi

----------


## Jelena

> Aurora,
> čitala jesam nešto o tome, ali očito ne dovoljno. Puno sam toga naučila i od vas na forumu. Odmah krećem u detaljnije proučavanje. Samo ne znam koja nam druga opcija ostaje,ako prirodno ne možemo zatrudniti.


prvo čestitam *tanjam*!!!

*MalaMa*, sigurna sam da si se načitala već tekstova na forumu.
Ovo sa zabranom zamrzavanjem embrija, a dozvoljenim zamrzavanjem jajnih stanica je zbilja BIG DEAL. Još je BIGGER to što se po ciklusu smiju samo 3 js pokušati oploditi, tako da je lista onih koji niti ne dođu do transfera poduža. Tako da obavezno obratiš pažnju na to. Pogledaj sama u Zakonu i ako imaš volje tu na ovoj stranici možeš pročitati svašta korisnoga. 

Meni npr. je liječenje u Hrvatskoj totalno besmisleno, ali ti još niti ne znaš ni kako reagiraš na terapiju ni imaš li problema s implantacijom itd. Za sada bih se na tvom mjestu prijavila negdje za čekanje lijekova i nadala se da će doći do transfera iz svježih embrija. Ako dobro reagiraš na pravu stimulaciju (pitanje je hoće li ti uopće dati pravu ili će se igrati s klomifenima i sl.), a ne ostaneš trudna odmah, onda počnite šparati za neku kliniku koja radi po europskim standardima, a to na žalost nije moguće u Hrvatskoj. Ako si low responder, onda baš i nema razloga da ideš van na liječenje.

Kad smo mi kretali u prvi postupak, bili smo jednako stari kao vi i dijagnoze su nam bile jednake.

----------


## ines31

Drage moje ja Vas redovno čitam i pratim, stvarno mi je žao što kraj svega ostalog su uveli sad i te brojeve te čekanje lijekova, znam koliko znači jedan tjedan, a kamoli mjeseci do postupka! Svima želim od srca da  bete budu velike i male mirišljave smotuljke!  Na jesen se nadam da ćemo i mi krenuti po bracu ili seku! Puno pusa od Marka i mene!!!! :Zaljubljen:  :Heart:

----------


## MalaMa

tanjam čestitam i želim ti lijepe vijesti sutra!

jelena, hvala na savjetima!

----------


## kiara79

> Drage moje ja Vas redovno čitam i pratim, stvarno mi je žao što kraj svega ostalog su uveli sad i te brojeve te čekanje lijekova, znam koliko znači jedan tjedan, a kamoli mjeseci do postupka! Svima želim od srca da bete budu velike i male mirišljave smotuljke! Na jesen se nadam da ćemo i mi krenuti po bracu ili seku! Puno pusa od Marka i mene!!!!


ines,dugo te nije bilo...
Marko... :Zaljubljen:

----------


## modesty4

Cure samo da vam se javim, živa sam , ali sam za sada odustala od SD-a i selim za MB.
Brojevi su me totalno zabedirali, pa koliko se to sada u prosjeku čeka od pisanja za lijekove do postupka?

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

Tanjam čestitam.....želim sutra veeeeliku betu koja se pravilno dupla  :Smile: 

Modesty koliko sam skužila cure nekih cca. 5-6 mj....užaaaaaaaaas....

----------


## bugaboo

Tanjam sutra nestrpljivo cekamo veliku betu!

Modesty, mi idemo istim stopama, ja sam u MB tjedan dana prije tebe.

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

Curke sa SD ssretno u Sloveniji...vratite se barem s malom Mojcom ili Janezom....ja sam se odlučila za male Čehe  :Smile:

----------


## Isabel

Hello,

  Opet trebam savjete  :Smile: .
  E sad, polako se bacam na skupljanje nalaza, pa trebam pomoć oko istih.
  Da li mi za sve ovo trebaju uputnice i da li mi to daje moj socijalni gin i najvažnije, gdje mi savjetujete da to napravim:
 - hormoni 
   - hiv i hepatitis (Petrova 3?)
   - pravno i psihološko (to mi je rekao neka ustanova, ali ne znam 
   - cervikalni brisevi


  Hvala na pomoći!  :Smile:

----------


## Isabel

I još jedno pšitanje, možda glupo ali...

Da li postoji mogućnost da ja pričekam ljekove na Sv. Duhu koje mi odobrava HZZO, a onda sam postupak napravim privatno, u Viliju?
Jel ljekove dobijem, pa si ih sama dajem ili stoje kod doktora, pa dolazim tamo?

Nemojte mi zamjeriti, nisam nikada išla u postupak državno, a i još je bio stari zakon, tako da sam clueless što se toga tiće.

Hvala  :Smile:

----------


## Jelena

Isabel, ne možeš više dobiti van lijekove, to se nekad moglo kada ih je socijalac dodjeljivao.

Hormone možeš vaditi bilo gdje, u SD, VG, Rebro... 
Brisevi kod socijalca.

Hormone možeši privatno vaditi, ali košta cca 100 kn po hormonu. Jest da je neusporedivo kulturnije, ali i košta.
Privatno vadim samo kad mi treba nalaz odmah. Sunce i Breyer.
Pravno i psihološko nisam radila jer Zakon diskriminira parove s mojom dijagnozom, pa između postupaka šparam za idući za inozemstvo.

----------


## mare41

Što se tiče spolnih boleština, kopiram i ovdje: http://forum.roda.hr/threads/63568-M...epatitis-b-i-c

----------


## kiara79

kad su meni rekli napraviti hepatitis,rečeno je da priznaju samo Petrovu...još pitala jel mogu kod sebeb na poslu ili u Mirogojskoj,dr.je rekao NE... :Mad: 
a ne znam zašto...nalaz je nalaz...pozitivan ili negativan...ne kužim.

----------


## tinaka

Jel neko zna dal dr.B još uvijek radi u Poliklinici Pintarić? Hvala  :Smile:

----------


## MalaMa

> Hello,
> 
>   Opet trebam savjete .
>   E sad, polako se bacam na skupljanje nalaza, pa trebam pomoć oko istih.
>   Da li mi za sve ovo trebaju uputnice i da li mi to daje moj socijalni gin i najvažnije, gdje mi savjetujete da to napravim:
>  - hormoni 
>    - hiv i hepatitis (Petrova 3?)
>    - pravno i psihološko (to mi je rekao neka ustanova, ali ne znam 
>    - cervikalni brisevi
> ...


Isabel,
evo mi smo to sve obavljali prošli mjesec.
Ovako: briseve mi je uzeo moj ginić, pa nosili na zvijezdu: Rockfellerova. Hormone vadila na SD, s tim da je malo frka sa štitnjačom, ali meni su napravili. Hiv i hepatitis Petrova (naručuje se i čeka nekih 2 tj), Pravno savjetovanje na SD kod njihove pravnice. Psihološko sav. u Psih.bolnici Sv. Ivan u Jankomiru (to se treba naručiti s uputnicom).

Nadam se da sam ti pomogla.

----------


## MalaMa

Isabel zaboravih, za sve ti trebaju uputnice osim za pravno savjetovanje. Za to treba osobna i OIB.

----------


## Isabel

> Jel neko zna dal dr.B još uvijek radi u Poliklinici Pintarić? Hvala


Koliko ja znam da. Bila sam kod njega prije mjesec dana tamo...

----------


## tanjam

Evo cure da se i ja javim s nalazom. BETA = 599,11. na uzv iduću utorak.

----------


## lberc

Tanjam,čestitam...di je beta?
Isabel,curica je ko bombon!

Evo ja danas podigla nalaze,imam nekakvu gardnerellu,(to sam već jednom imala)...dobila sam medazol vaginalete,valjda bu i papa ovaj tjedan.
Dr mi je rekal da kad potrošim vaginalete ne trebam ponavljat briseve,valjda mi bude u zagrebu dr priznal taj nalaz.

----------


## lberc

Eh,kad ja sporo pišem..Tanjam beta ti je super...baš sam sretna kaj ima trudnica i sa s.duha...to mi daje nadu!

----------


## arizona311

*tanjam* jupiiii.. :Very Happy:

----------


## tinaka

> Koliko ja znam da. Bila sam kod njega prije mjesec dana tamo...


Hvala  :Smile:

----------


## linalena

Tanjam jupijeeee  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Heart:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

Generacijo, čestitam i jedva čekam svoj prirodnjak, pusa ti velka

----------


## Jelena

tanjam, čestitam!

----------


## Lily

tanjam prekrasno!!  :Zaljubljen:   :Klap: 

Iberc, evo ja sam trebala počet s pikicama ovih dana al imam isto tu glupu gardner., dobili medazol tablete i ja i mm, i ja dalacin, i postupak odgođen dok ne dobim čisti kontrolni bris-tak su mi rekli na SD, tako da mislim da bi za postupak trebala ponovit nalaz poslije terapije

----------


## tanjam

Cure hvala na lijepim željama, potpori i vašem veselju. Svima želim to što prije i zato puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ jer sve to zaslužujete. Biti će, moramo biti nagrađene za sve što prolazimo i proživljavamo. Samo budite uporne i ne gubite nadu jer i kad mislite da su šanske gotovo nikakve, evo kao kod mene, desi se kad se najmanje nadate. Navijam za vas i volim vas puno ste mi pomogle savjetima i odgovorima.

----------


## MASLINA1973

> Evo cure da se i ja javim s nalazom. BETA = 599,11. na uzv iduću utorak.


Čestitam, *tanjam*!!!

----------


## MASLINA1973

Tanjam, oprosti, sad sam malo bolje pročitala tvoju "povijest". Ovo je prvi pokušaj nakon prelaska na SD, zar ne? Je li dr. B. također tvoj ginekolog?

----------


## inana

> kad su meni rekli napraviti hepatitis,rečeno je da priznaju samo Petrovu...još pitala jel mogu kod sebeb na poslu ili u Mirogojskoj,dr.je rekao NE...
> a ne znam zašto...nalaz je nalaz...pozitivan ili negativan...ne kužim.


daj ne zazaj? pa meni je pogledal nalaz i niš nije rekao, još kad sam ga pitala lani di da to obavimo, rekao je da za Petrovu zna da to radi, ali da bum se sigurno raspitala... i pogledao prošli tjedan nalaz i niš nije rekao... daj zamisli...

----------


## inana

> Tanjam,čestitam...di je beta?
> Isabel,curica je ko bombon!
> 
> Evo ja danas podigla nalaze,imam nekakvu gardnerellu,(to sam već jednom imala)...dobila sam medazol vaginalete,valjda bu i papa ovaj tjedan.
> Dr mi je rekal da kad potrošim vaginalete ne trebam ponavljat briseve,valjda mi bude u zagrebu dr priznal taj nalaz.


ma ponovi nalaz, kaj je ziher je ziher, ili nazovi gore pa pitaj, da nebi bilo šoka kad dođeš... ali ja sam ziheraš, tak da možda fakat netreba...

----------


## tinaka

Ako koga zanima, dr.B. više ne radi u Poliklinici Pintarić.

----------


## sweety

Pitanjce. Kakva je dr.T?  :Grin: 

Što treba za prvu konzultaciju? Svimogući nalazi? Imam, ok.
Nego imam i nalaze iz ciljanih klomifenskih, da li ih to tamo zanima možda? Ili samo oni bitni za dajnju obradu?

----------


## MASLINA1973

> Ako koga zanima, dr.B. više ne radi u Poliklinici Pintarić.



Ravnatelj SD zabranio rad liječnicima u privatnoj praksi. I to, ako se ne varam, od 1. 2. nema više rada izvan bolnice. Pa tako ni do dr.B. ne možemo na taj način. Šteta...

----------


## MASLINA1973

> Pitanjce. Kakva je dr.T? 
> 
> Što treba za prvu konzultaciju? Svimogući nalazi? Imam, ok.
> Nego imam i nalaze iz ciljanih klomifenskih, da li ih to tamo zanima možda? Ili samo oni bitni za dajnju obradu?


Dr.T. je jedna divna liječnica. Bila sam kod nje na folikulometriji u veljači. Nježna, pažljiva, vrlo susretljiva, čak mi je i tepala iako sam bila jedna od mnogih taj dan. 
Ponijela sam sve nalaze, a čak sam došla i dan ranije (9dc, a ne 10dc kako mi je dr. B. rekao), međutim nikakve pogrde nije bilo. 
Uglavnom, ponesi sve. 
I jedan osmijeh za dr.T.

----------


## tanjam

> Tanjam, oprosti, sad sam malo bolje pročitala tvoju "povijest". Ovo je prvi pokušaj nakon prelaska na SD, zar ne? Je li dr. B. također tvoj ginekolog?


Da ovo mi je prvi pokušaj i to u prirodnom ciklusu nakon prelaska na SD. Dr. B je moj ginekolog al mi je bio samo na prvim konzultacijama, 2 uzv, i punkciji. Transfer je obavila dr. T.

----------


## arizona311

Ide li tko sutra na folikul. ?
Planiram doći oko 7 da sam među prvima, pozdrav

----------


## Jelena

> Pitanjce. Kakva je dr.T? 
> 
> Što treba za prvu konzultaciju? Svimogući nalazi? Imam, ok.
> Nego imam i nalaze iz ciljanih klomifenskih, da li ih to tamo zanima možda? Ili samo oni bitni za dajnju obradu?


Iskreno, meni je dr. B bio puno draži. Dr. T me sa stola za punkciju poslala u svlačionu jer nisam imala sve uputnice (imam dopunsko, bio je glupi propust u komunikaciji s dr. B). Onda se netko smilovao pa su došli po mene u svlačionicu gdje sam ja već debelo plakala i onda mi je napravila punkciju, a MM je sutradan odnio potrebne uputnice.

Ja sam dakle napravila sve što mi je rečeno, ali nisam razmišljala izvan toga, dakle nije mi nitko naglasio da donesem to što nisam imala.

----------


## Isabel

> Ako koga zanima, dr.B. više ne radi u Poliklinici Pintarić.


Ma da?? Nisam znala, jel znaš da li sad negdje drugdje radi privatno??

----------


## Isabel

> Ravnatelj SD zabranio rad liječnicima u privatnoj praksi. I to, ako se ne varam, od 1. 2. nema više rada izvan bolnice. Pa tako ni do dr.B. ne možemo na taj način. Šteta...


 :Sad:

----------


## MalaMa

Tanjam, veeeeelike čestitke!

----------


## MASLINA1973

> Iskreno, meni je dr. B bio puno draži. Dr. T me sa stola za punkciju poslala u svlačionu jer nisam imala sve uputnice (imam dopunsko, bio je glupi propust u komunikaciji s dr. B). Onda se netko smilovao pa su došli po mene u svlačionicu gdje sam ja već debelo plakala i onda mi je napravila punkciju, a MM je sutradan odnio potrebne uputnice.
> 
> Ja sam dakle napravila sve što mi je rečeno, ali nisam razmišljala izvan toga, dakle nije mi nitko naglasio da donesem to što nisam imala.


Jelena, ovo tvoje iskustvo i nije baš utješno... 
Nadam se samo da su to ipak izdvojeni primjeri. Nama je itekako važno da njih dvoje dobro surađuju, a nadam se da tako i jest. 
Žao mi je zbog tebe, mogu zamisliti kako si se osjećala...

----------


## Jelena

> Jelena, ovo tvoje iskustvo i nije baš utješno... 
> Nadam se samo da su to ipak izdvojeni primjeri. Nama je itekako važno da njih dvoje dobro surađuju, a nadam se da tako i jest. 
> Žao mi je zbog tebe, mogu zamisliti kako si se osjećala...


Da, zbilja sam bila jako tužna i jadna, ali vjerojatno većini kažu što ima treba pa se ovakve stvari rijetko događaju. Inače nisam imala kontakta s njom, nego samo s dr. B., koji mi je super. Možda na osnovi jednog iskustva i ne treba raditi zaključke.

----------


## nina977

> Tanjam ~~~~~~~~~~~~~1 i jupijeeeee sutra će biti veeliiikaaaaaaaaaaaa beta, beturina
> 
> Nina977 dobrodošla, i što reć nego razumijem te u potpunosti. Koliko ih imaš još smrznutih? (ja još 3)
> I da li si na listi za lijekove za dalje? Odnosno koji su vam daljnjji planovi


Linalena,nemam više smrznutih i baš sam sretna zbog toga .Bila sam danas kod dr.B i dogovorili slijedeći ciklus Klomifen+par Gonala,pa ćemo vidjet.Inače,imam dogovoren MB u12mj.

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

Curke, curke pomoć....jel kad se idu vaditi hormoni....smijem nešto jesti ili naprosto popiti kavu....ili baš moram biti totalno na tašte...baš se nešto ne sjećam od zadnjeg puta kako to funkcionira !?!?

Eeeee da Tanjam čestitaaaaaaaaaaaam  :Smile:

----------


## špelkica

Ne moraš biti natašte. Jedino pola sata prije vađenja treba se sjesti i smiriti da bude nalaz kak spada. Vjerojatno će toliko proći između davanja uputnice i samog vađenja.

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

> Ne moraš biti natašte. Jedino pola sata prije vađenja treba se sjesti i smiriti da bude nalaz kak spada. Vjerojatno će toliko proći između davanja uputnice i samog vađenja.


 
Hvala, hvala....baš si srce  :Smile:

----------


## katka22

> Iskreno, meni je dr. B bio puno draži. Dr. T me sa stola za punkciju poslala u svlačionu jer nisam imala sve uputnice (imam dopunsko, bio je glupi propust u komunikaciji s dr. B). Onda se netko smilovao pa su došli po mene u svlačionicu gdje sam ja već debelo plakala i onda mi je napravila punkciju, a MM je sutradan odnio potrebne uputnice.
> 
> Ja sam dakle napravila sve što mi je rečeno, ali nisam razmišljala izvan toga, dakle nije mi nitko naglasio da donesem to što nisam imala.


Sad sam malo šokirana...
A što se tiče ovog dopunskog, zar po dijagnozi nismo svega oslobođene? ( mislim na N97 na uputnici ). Tako je bilo prije...
...dobro da ste mi rekle, ja uopće nemam dopunsko jer sam uvjerena da mi ne treba, i nikad nigdje ništa ne plaćam na osnovu te dijagnoze, ni kod vađenja hormona prošli tjedan nisam ništa morala nadoplatit...čak mi soc. gin. ne uzima ni onih 15 kn za recepte...

----------


## corinaII

Katka draga ja imam dopunsko ali pod tom šifrom N97 jesi oslobođena svega i meni u mom postupku nisu niti jednom tražili dopunsko iako ga ja eto radi nekih drugih stvari plačam......Ni muž mi nije morao platiti vađenje markera na Hiv i Hepatitis isto oslobođen pod tom šifrom.

----------


## katka22

Eto, onda ok što se tiče bar toga...
Je da je pametno imat , za druge stvari...
Kako kod tebe stvari stoje corina? Jesi dobila lijekove, kad krećeš? ( ili si već krenula)

----------


## Jelena

katka22, u pravu si sa šifrom. ja sam na SD-u bila u vrijeme kada se plaćalo bez dopunskog, negdje 2008/2009.

----------


## corinaII

Katka nigdje još nisam krenula, ljekove još čekam mislim da bi trebali slijedeči tjedan stiči ja se nadam več sam popudila od ovog čekanja

----------


## katka22

> Katka nigdje još nisam krenula, ljekove još čekam mislim da bi trebali slijedeči tjedan stiči ja se nadam več sam popudila od ovog čekanja


Draga, bez živciranja...evo proljeće nam polako stiže, priroda se budi...laganini, opušteno...pikice će stići, i onda krećeš.. :Klap: .ne se živcirati...
A ja ću odma za tobom... :Grin:

----------


## crvenkapica77

> Katka draga ja imam dopunsko ali pod tom šifrom N97 jesi oslobođena svega i meni u mom postupku nisu niti jednom tražili dopunsko iako ga ja eto radi nekih drugih stvari plačam......Ni muž mi nije morao platiti vađenje markera na Hiv i Hepatitis isto oslobođen pod tom šifrom.


i ja nisam nikad placala niti  pokazivala  dopunsko  ,
ali sto mene sad zanima  , mm je dobio uputnicu za hiv i  hepatitis  ali sifra mu je N46  , nesto se ne sjecam  kako je bilo prije  god. dana sam vadila  , znam da je kod nas  N97  a kako je kod muskih?  on nema dopunsko

----------


## mare41

crvenkapice, evo link: http://forum.roda.hr/threads/3199-Ar...HZZO-a!/page10

----------


## Aurora*

*crvenkapice77* vidi sto sam o siframa bas danas pisala na temi Nasa prava od HZZO-a.  :Wink:

----------


## nina977

Tanjam čestitam!  :Very Happy:

----------


## ksena28

cure, ne znam zašto strepite od neuspjeha - pa u Hrvatskoj je uspješnost  47 posto! djece je sve više, jedini je problem što se liječimo  prekasno. ovdje su rezultati, kaže naš ministar, tako dobri da će skoro  cijela europa na liječenje u Hrvatsku.

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

> cure, ne znam zašto strepite od neuspjeha - pa u Hrvatskoj je uspješnost 47 posto! djece je sve više, jedini je problem što se liječimo prekasno. ovdje su rezultati, kaže naš ministar, tako dobri da će skoro cijela europa na liječenje u Hrvatsku.


Čini mi se da je Milinović zbrajao bivšu jugu  :Sad:

----------


## kordica

Večer! Danas sam bila kod dr. Baumana i dogovorili smo se za IVF/ICSI. Na listi za lijekove sam 109 od današnjeg datuma 09.03.2011. U međuvremenu dok čekamo lijekove napravit ćemo jedan AIH, u sljedećem ciklusu. Meni je već večeras počeo spotting tak da će menga ubrzo, a s tim i 3dc kad moram početi uzimati klomifene. Da li neka od vas zna di u Zagrebu ima za kupit klomifena jer se bojim da neću stić na vrijeme nabavit. Hvala

----------


## kiara79

> Večer! Danas sam bila kod dr. Baumana i dogovorili smo se za IVF/ICSI. Na listi za lijekove sam 109 od današnjeg datuma 09.03.2011. U međuvremenu dok čekamo lijekove napravit ćemo jedan AIH, u sljedećem ciklusu. Meni je već večeras počeo spotting tak da će menga ubrzo, a s tim i 3dc kad moram početi uzimati klomifene. Da li neka od vas zna di u Zagrebu ima za kupit klomifena jer se bojim da neću stić na vrijeme nabavit. Hvala


ljekarna na VV
super da te stavio na listu..

----------


## kordica

> ljekarna na VV
> super da te stavio na listu..


jel to ona ljekarna u prizemlju klinike? je, zadovoljna sam, nisam mislila da bude mi uslišo želje.  :Smile:  dobar doktorčić

----------


## kiara79

u subotu pada prva pikica.. :Cool: 
u niskom sam startu..

----------


## arizona311

Od sutra sam pikalica, 7 dana na decap. pa sljedeći petak foliku.

Kiara kada si bila kod dr. Možda smo se i vidjele u srijedu.

----------


## linalena

Cure velika vibrica, da pikice dobro prođu, folikulčeki se napušu a jajne stanice da budu mmm, i naravno da bude uspješan postupak zakonu unatoč

Kiara u kakvom si protokolu??? Curke kada otprilike očekujete punkcije, pitam jer opet krajem mjeseca se nadam ganjanju zadnjih krio j.s pa da se ulovimo na kavici

----------


## arizona311

Za punkciju još točno neznam kada će biti. Vjerojatno krajem mjeseca. 
Hvala na vibricama, koje šaljem dalje svima vama.

----------


## MASLINA1973

> ljekarna na VV
> super da te stavio na listu..


Kiara, je li to lista od ove godine ili u tih 109 računaju i čekalice na IVF od lani?

----------


## špelkica

Kiara79, Arizona311, bravo za početak postupka! Nek raste što više folikula!
Maslina, broj 109 je mislim od ove godine.

----------


## MASLINA1973

> Kiara79, Arizona311, bravo za početak postupka! Nek raste što više folikula!
> Maslina, broj 109 je mislim od ove godine.


Pretpostavljala sam... Ja imam broj 40., ali mi je sestra prije 2 tjedna kazala da je ostalo još 90 od lani i da mogu očekivati svoj red u lipnju. Naravno, sad se nadam da će AIH biti djelotvoran iako jutros imam sve simptome M.

----------


## Palcicazg

Ovo je moj prvi stimulirani postupak, dugi protokol
krečem u ponedjeljak sa Decapeptylom
nadam se da će ovaj biti uspješan  :Smile: 

svim curama šaljem pozitivne vibrice

----------


## pirica

Poštovana, 
„štoperice“  Ovitelle i Brevactid ne ulaze u 6  pokušaja liječenja koji terete sredstva Hrvatskog zavoda za zdravstveno   osiguranje.
Za kontrolu u zdravstvenoj ustanovi potreban je pismeni zahtjev s konkretnim podacima.

S poštovanjem, 
Hrvatski zavod za zdravstveno  osiguranje




cure evo ga, sad pišite zahtjeve s konkretnim podacima

----------


## sany 7

tanjam čestitke,
molim opis tvog mirovanja

----------


## tanjam

> tanjam čestitke,
> molim opis tvog mirovanja


Pa baš i nije bilo nekog mirovanja. Na dan transfera krevet, fotelja, stolac u kuhinji za jelo, wc. Iduća 2 dana isto to al u većim količinama. Ostali dani rad po stanu-slaganje muževe odjeće, stavljanje veša na pranje i sušenje, kuhanje ručka, pranje suđa obavljala perilica, pošto imam 2 psa koji imaju ležajeve u garaži u koju se ide iz kuhinje i pošto su zatvoreni iziskivalo je 10x i više odlazak do kuhinje i puštanje van, jedino što nisam išla u trgovinu i po stepenicama. Sad svi normalni poslovi po stanu. I stres relief - heklanje, s obzirom da sam doma bez posla pa ubijam vrijeme. I to je to.

----------


## kiara79

MASLINA,109 ti je od ove godine...
linalena...hvala,darling...nadam se da će ovaj pUt biti sa sretnijim ishodom...
arizona...bila sam oko 10 i 30..
tanjam...samo polako..kad će prvi UZV..??

CURKE MOJE..SVIMA~~~~~~~

a s kim ću ja sad kafenisati poslije folikul...ja ću vjerojatno imati prva punkciju..???

----------


## tanjam

> MASLINA,109 ti je od ove godine...
> linalena...hvala,darling...nadam se da će ovaj pUt biti sa sretnijim ishodom...
> arizona...bila sam oko 10 i 30..
> tanjam...samo polako..kad će prvi UZV..??
> 
> CURKE MOJE..SVIMA~~~~~~~
> 
> a s kim ću ja sad kafenisati poslije folikul...ja ću vjerojatno imati prva punkciju..???


Pa kad sam dobila nalaz bete odmah sam otišla gore pa mi je sestra Pere rekla da dođem u utorak 15.3. da će me dr.B pogledat uzv. Al kaj ne misliš da je to malo prerano (3 tj. od ET/ 3 tj. i 6 dana od punkcije, vraćen embrij 5. dan)???

----------


## kordica

> Kiara, je li to lista od ove godine ili u tih 109 računaju i čekalice na IVF od lani?


ja sam 109 od ove godine, od prošle su posebno

----------


## sany 7

> Pa baš i nije bilo nekog mirovanja. Na dan transfera krevet, fotelja, stolac u kuhinji za jelo, wc. Iduća 2 dana isto to al u većim količinama. Ostali dani rad po stanu-slaganje muževe odjeće, stavljanje veša na pranje i sušenje, kuhanje ručka, pranje suđa obavljala perilica, pošto imam 2 psa koji imaju ležajeve u garaži u koju se ide iz kuhinje i pošto su zatvoreni iziskivalo je 10x i više odlazak do kuhinje i puštanje van, jedino što nisam išla u trgovinu i po stepenicama. Sad svi normalni poslovi po stanu. I stres relief - heklanje, s obzirom da sam doma bez posla pa ubijam vrijeme. I to je to.


hvala

----------


## kiara79

[QUOTE=tanjam;1839090]Pa kad sam dobila nalaz bete odmah sam otišla gore pa mi je sestra Pere rekla da dođem u utorak 15.3. da će me dr.B pogledat uzv. Al kaj ne misliš da je to malo prerano (3 tj. od ET/ 3 tj. i 6 dana od punkcije, vraćen embrij 5. dan)???[/QUO

vidjet će samo žumanjčanu vreću...za srčeko je još prerano.

----------


## tonili

*Evo ja vas sve pozivam da na linku u mom potpisu preuzmu prosvjedni avatar. To je način da i ovako virtualno iskažemo nezadovoljstvo postojećim zakonom. Ne možemo svi izaći na ulice, no možemo ovom malom gestom pokazati da nam je stalo...*
P.s. U albumu imate i predloške postera - transparenata - za one koji se odluče prošetati  :Wink:

----------


## arizona311

> arizona...bila sam oko 10 i 30..



*kiara*, došla sam na UZV u 7h i bila 9 po redu tako da se vjerojatno nismo vidjele. Baš poslije mene dr. je napravio pauzu, mislim da su imali neki sastanak. Dosta cura je ostalo čekati da se vrati. 
Sljedeći petak sam opet gore, a do tada pikice decapept.

----------


## kiara79

u četvrtak prva folikulometrija..upravo pala prva pikica..

----------


## jo1974

Ja sam 22 gore trebala sam doći oko 13h,ali sam zvala da nemogu tada pa mi je rekla da dođem oko 10 h ,i da če me dr. primitit,jeli mi možete reći kad su transferi i folikulometrije dali to do 10-11h bude gotovo,ili ću doći tamo pa samo čekati ,

----------


## kiara79

pa prvo ti idu folikulometrije od pol 8 do 8,pola 9..
nakon toga punkcije i transferi koji bi trebali biti gotovi do 10,10 i 30...sve ti ovisi koliko ima posla taj dan..

----------


## Lily

cure koje ste krenule sretno! stiže nam proljeće, neka donese i puno pozitivnih veeelikih beta!

----------


## inana

> u četvrtak prva folikulometrija..upravo pala prva pikica..


mašemo repićima i navijamo! Kiss!

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

Curkeeee vidim da su neke krenule u akciju ..... sretno, sretno svima  :Smile:

----------


## maya3

pozz! imam jedno pitanje u svezi naručivanja u lab u Petrovoj, uputnice su mi od prošle godine pa neznam dal mogu prepravit datum ili da idem po nove uputnice kod dr?? zovem tamo pa mi se nitko ne javlja  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## arizona311

Meni je sestra samo izbrisala datum i rekla neka upišem koji hoću ovisno za kada će mi trebati.
pozd.

----------


## maya3

> Meni je sestra samo izbrisala datum i rekla neka upišem koji hoću ovisno za kada će mi trebati.
> pozd.


 hvala, riješila sam..pozz

----------


## MalaMa

cure sretno svima! i nek nam proljeće svima lijepo počne!  :Preskace uze:

----------


## tanjam

Sretno svim curama koje su krenule u akciju, držim fige da ovaj put bude dobitni. Proljeće je stiglo, stići je i bete i mali bebači. Imat ćete lijepe Božićne i Novogodišnje praznike sa najljepšim darom. Ja sutra imam prvi uzv pa ću vidjeti kako se stvari kod mene razvijaju.

----------


## MalaMa

cure, evo dobila sam nalaz progesterona na 21 dc iz lab b., referentne vrijed su za lut.fazu 5.3-86, a meni je prog 49.13, vidim da je unutar granica,ali ne znam što znači moja vrijednost. Ima li razlike ako je nekom 80 ili 40? Ili se to mora uspoređivat s vrijednostima fol.faze?

----------


## Isabel

Ja danas totalno neočekivano dobila loš nalaz pape, tako da sad 4 mj. ništa od postupka  :Undecided: .  Nažalost nakon svih urendih papa, uključujući i onaj zadnji, u 8.mj. 2010. sad je stigao cin2 i hpv  :Sad: . Odmah mi je rađena mi je krioperapija, i sad ništa, moram papu ponoviti za 4 mj.

----------


## MalaMa

isabel, baš mi je žao, drži se

----------


## tonili

* Popis ljudi za medije - važno!* 

Dragi naši forumaši i forumašice!
Trebamo vašu pomoć. Kako bismo se i dalje mogli boriti protiv nepravde koja nam je nanešena ovim zakonom, ali i kako bismo mogli educirati javnost o neplodnosti, ukazivati na probleme s kojima se susrećemo - moramo snaći snage i izaći u medije. 
Kako se takav angažman obično u kratkom vremenskom periodu, često je teško naći nekoga tko bi bio voljan reći par riječi o svom mpo stažu.
ZATO: _Molim sve vas koji ste u mogućnosti i želite na bilo koji način progovoriti o tome da mi pošaljete svoje podatke na pp._
_Nije bitno koliko imate godina, postupaka iza sebe, nije bitna ni dijagnoza ni vrsta postupka, jeste li uspjeli ili ne - bitna je samo dobra volja!_
Možete naglasiti da u obzir dolaze samo *anonimne izjave, novinski članci ili ste spremni izaći pred kamere i snimiti prilog ili čak doći u live emisiju.* 
Napravit ćemo popis ljudi za medije - samo tako ćemo moći na vrijeme reagirati na upite novinara.
Svaki vaš glas nam je iznimno važan
Beskrajno vam hvala za odaziv!

----------


## sany 7

> Sretno svim curama koje su krenule u akciju, držim fige da ovaj put bude dobitni. Proljeće je stiglo, stići je i bete i mali bebači. Imat ćete lijepe Božićne i Novogodišnje praznike sa najljepšim darom. Ja sutra imam prvi uzv pa ću vidjeti kako se stvari kod mene razvijaju.


tanjam kakav su ti zametak vratili.

sretno sutra

----------


## tanjam

> tanjam kakav su ti zametak vratili.
> 
> sretno sutra


Hvala, znam samo da su vratili 5. dan od punkcije i da je biologica rekla da je super kvalitete i da super izgleda, a koliko je staničan s tim se ne zamaram.

----------


## MASLINA1973

Cure sa SD, znate li do kojega su broja došli? Jesu li uopće krenuli s ovogodišnjim bojevima?

----------


## maya3

> Cure sa SD, znate li do kojega su broja došli? Jesu li uopće krenuli s ovogodišnjim bojevima?


nekužim ovo...ja sam mislila da su brojevi samo zbog lijekova a ne i postupaka?? ja sam br. 232 ili 233 od lani po tom nemam pojma kad ću u postupak, mislila sam da je to kao na VV nekada... dobiješ lijekove i dogovoriš se za postupak al ovo  :Sad:

----------


## arizona311

maya3, jesi li dobila svoje lijekove, vidim da si br.232.
Ja sam zvala 04/03 i dobila svoje (bila sam br. 307) Sada sam u dugom postupku, 26dc i već 5 pikica decapep. čekam drugi uzv u petak.

----------


## tanjam

Evo cure da se i ja javim. Obavila prvi uzv. Dr. B zadovoljan s obzirom da je prirodni ciklus i samo 3 tj. od ET. Vidi se samo GV koja je dobre veličine, ali bez ŽV i EO. A sad se selim na kat iznad na odjel rizičnih trudnoća gdje će me dalje voditi i kontrolirati i gdje se trebam javiti za 2 tj. I dužna sam jednu ispravku - transfer mi nije radila Dr.T nego Dr. Ivančić (mislim da se tako preziva, ispričavam se ako sam krivo zapamtila prezime)

----------


## kiara79

tanjam~~~~~~~~~~~~i čekamo :Heart:  za 2 tjedna..

arizona,mi ćemo se mimoići,ja sam u četvrtak na folikulometriji..

----------


## kiara79

> nekužim ovo...ja sam mislila da su brojevi samo zbog lijekova a ne i postupaka?? ja sam br. 232 ili 233 od lani po tom nemam pojma kad ću u postupak, mislila sam da je to kao na VV nekada... dobiješ lijekove i dogovoriš se za postupak al ovo


maya ja sam bila br.273 i već sam pikalica 5.dan..dobila sam lijekoveprije 2 tjedna,znači tvoji su stigli prije mjesec dana..
otiđi gore kod sestara i traži svoje lijekove...
na SD nije kao na VV...dr.te stavi na listu i kažu ti kada da otprilike zoveš i pitaš dal su lijekovi došli,kada dođu,odeš po njih,dr.ti da protokol i na određeni dan ciklusa počinješ sa pikanjem..

----------


## maya3

ok, hvala na odgovorima, je, lijekovi su stigli i tako MM ide 30.03. napraviti spermiogram pa ću ih usputno pokupiti i vidjeti što ću dalje.

----------


## tanjam

Moram se javiti 1.4. u ambulantu za visoko rizične trudnoće kod dr. HABEK. Ima li tko kakvih informacija ili iskustva s tim dr. Hvala.

----------


## kiara79

mogu ti samo reći da je ODLIČAN...radio mi 2 puta folikulometriju vikendom kad nije bilo naših dr.i bio na odjelu kad sam bila hospitalizirana.. :Smile: 
sretno..

----------


## arizona311

*tanjam*, baš sve ide lijepo svojim putem, vidiš. Javljaj nam dobre vijesti i dalje.

*kiara,* da baš ćemo se mimoići, ali nema veze možda neki drugi put.


Cure dali znate kako je s decapep. nakon koliko dana bi se trebala očekivati menga.
Dr. mi je rekao neka uzimam od 23 dc i tako 7 dana pa ćemo vidjeti za dalje. Meni su inače nešto dulji ciklusi pa me zanima dali će što decapep. promijeniti.

----------


## corinaII

Stigli su mi ljekovi  :Smile:  ja sam pod brojem 340......u četvrtak ujutro idem po ljekove i na kontrolni ultrazvuk  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## crvenkapica77

> u četvrtak prva folikulometrija..upravo pala prva pikica..


bravo draga, navijam za tebe  :Wink:

----------


## kiara79

> bravo draga, navijam za tebe


hvala...a i tebi se bliži.. :Heart:

----------


## sany 7

koji je uopće zadnji broj u 2011

----------


## katka22

> Stigli su mi ljekovi  ja sam pod brojem 340......u četvrtak ujutro idem po ljekove i na kontrolni ultrazvuk


super draga...napokon akcija...

----------


## linalena

Naša lista lijekova:

Kiara79        273 od 15.11
Inana          278 od 16.11
Lily             287 od 18.11    STIGLI 23.2  
Arizona311   307 od 30.11    STIGLI  3.3
CorinaII       340 od 14.12     STIGLI  15.3

Isabel          381  od   20.1     

lberc             5 od 11.1
Maslina1973   40  od 1.2
Sany7          46 od 5.2
Tanjam         51 od 8.2
Linalena        61  
Špelkica        63
kordica         109  od 9.3

Članice kluba SD : (cure ne znam u kojoj ste fazi)

IvaMia2009
MalaMa
Sonječka
TeddyBearz

POSTUPCI:

inana 
Kiara
Arizona 
Cannisa
Palcicazg
nina977

PRIPREMA: (konzultacije, pretrage...) 

katka22
jo1974
sweety






> koji je uopće zadnji broj u 2011


Koliko sam pohvatala negdje oko 390???

----------


## BOZZ

Kiara od srca ti želim da ovo bude tvoja najljepša godina u životu,mislim na tebe.
Crvenkapice vidim da se i tebi bliži postupak,isto želim dobitni.Mislim da ste zaslužile

----------


## kiara79

BOZZ..hvala ti puno...ja se nadam da će biti... :Smile: 
avatar je bombon...presladak.. :Zaljubljen:

----------


## corinaII

Crvenkapice  :Love:  :Love:

----------


## corinaII

Crvenkapice i ti krečeš sad u 4mj.......neka nam svima ovaj put bude uspješan

----------


## MASLINA1973

Cure drage, m. preduhitrila odlazak na betu iako se sve činilo idealno (utrići u zoru, spavanje do 6...) Hvala vam svima na podršci, željama, savjetima (koji će sigurno koristiti ubuduće)... 
Sve vam je poznato - grč, suze i zaključak - idemo dalje :Smile: 

Danas radim cijeli dan, a sutra dr.B na konzultacije što dalje. Ožujak ćemo ionako morati preskočiti jer mm nema zadnji tjedan pa čekamo travanj. I lipanj, naravno :Smile:  

Svima vama čekalicama, tužnicama želim strpljenja i da što prije dođete do svojih bebica.
A sretnicama - sretno i dalje :Smile:

----------


## linalena

Maslina žao mi je, al kako kažeš idemo dalje. Velka pusa

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

> Naša lista lijekova:
> 
> Kiara79 273 od 15.11
> Inana 278 od 16.11
> Lily 287 od 18.11 STIGLI 23.2 
> Arizona311 307 od 30.11 STIGLI 3.3
> CorinaII 340 od 14.12 STIGLI 15.3
> 
> Isabel 381 od 20.1 
> ...


Linalena....vidim da si me stavila na našu internu listu...pa da objasnim u kojoj sam fazi...imam još tri ledena jajca i po njih idem vjerovatno u 5/6. mj....a nakon toga ak ništa ne bude....odoh preko granice....curke svima puno uspjeha  :Smile:

----------


## linalena

ja isto tako, nadam se da ću stići to potrošiti još ovaj mjesec, tak da sam s time kaput
Gdje ćeš ići??

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

Odlučili smo se za Prag, Pronatal...dr.M....polažem sve nade u njih....Što i kako ti planiraš???

----------


## linalena

a ovisi kada će mi stići lijekovi a i zbog posla mogu krajem 6og mjeseca, ako neću tada u stimulaciju nadam se sada uskoro obaviti konzultacije uLjubljani

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

Ajde, ajde sretno....tko zna možda ovaj moj i tvoj zadnji krio bude dobitni...možda budemo Milinovićeve 31. i 32. trudnica .... bemti.....uf što sam ljuta

----------


## linalena

hmmm da  :Sad: (( ili  :Smile: )) e pa nemam pojma

----------


## MASLINA1973

> ja isto tako, nadam se da ću stići to potrošiti još ovaj mjesec, tak da sam s time kaput
> Gdje ćeš ići??


*Linalena*, hvala!
Nema odustajanja :Smile:

----------


## nina977

Curke,meni danas stigla vještica i od prekosutra krećem sa Klomifenima 5 dana,a od 7. dana po jedan Gonal.Probat ćemo ovaj mj.ovako.Linalena,ja sam ti na listi za ljekove br.103 pa možeš upisat.Pozz!

----------


## MASLINA1973

nina977, što si tu rekli na SD kad možeš očekivati lijekove?

Možda već gnjavim s tim pitanjima (oprostite cure), ali me zanima jer je meni sestra na SD rekla da se mogu nadati tek u lipnju, a broj sam 40 u ovoj godini.



I moja je dijagnoza hašimoto i dr.B. mi je rekao da je to sigurno prepreka začeću. Imam jedan AIH iza sebe, nažalost neuspješan.

Je li Gonal na repertoaru po preporuci dr.B ili si sama pitala? 
Slijedi li onda novi postupak ili za ovaj mjesec savjetuje "odmor".

Hvala i oprosti ako gnjavima :Smile:

----------


## nina977

Maslina, žao mi je što AIh nije uspjela al idemo dalje!Ja iskreno nisam ni pitala kad bi došli lijekovi jer najvjerojatnije ovdje više nebi išla u full stimulirani pošto sam u 11 mj dobila 14 j stanica od kojih smo samo  3 iskoristili a ostale nisu preživile krio.Ovaj mj. idemo sa klom.+ gonal po mojoj sugestiji o on se složio i baš me zanima kak ću reagirat.Inače,imam dogovorem Mb u 12 mj .Ja ti još uz hašimoto imam dvije autoimune bolesti je pa možda  i to razlog neuspjeha kod mene,tko će ga znat?To je sve još uvijek jako neistraženo!

----------


## MASLINA1973

nina977, hvala ti na odgovoru. Ja sam već nestrpljiva i jedva čekam sutrašnji susret s dr.B. Valjda ću uspjeti doći do njega jer nisam dogovorena, ali kako je m. došla, moram otići i vidjeti što planira on, a i što mi svi zajedno. 
Naravno, idemo dalje :Smile:  
I jedno posve neupućeno pitanje jer sam posve friška u MPO, ali ste mi svi jako puno pomogli. Nakon klom+gonal slijedi koji postupak?

----------


## linalena

Jutro, eto i ja  dobila i čekaam sljedeći petak za 1UZV pa da potrošim i zadnnje smrzliće, baš ga namjeravam pitati zašto ne punktiraju svježu j.s ako se ove dobro ne odmrznu???? Al znam već kakv će biti odgovor!!!!

Nina i mene baš zanima ta vrsta protokola, jel se taj broji jer su tu i gonali ili???? Ja se nadam sljedeći mjesec u nekakv prirodnjak

----------


## ValaMala

*linalena*, hajde please napiši kakav odgovor si dobila, ni ja ne mogu nikako shvatiti zašto se bar ne iskoristi ta svježa stanica iz prirodnog ciklusa u kojem nam vraćaju smrzliće

----------


## Lily

cure, meni su nakon 1. neuspjelog kria u idućem išli punktirat  svježu (nažalost već pobjegla), al su mi tada odmrzavali samo 2 js ne 3... probajte se dogovorit da iskoristite i svježu, možda baš ta bude dobitna

----------


## crvenkapica77

> Crvenkapice i ti krečeš sad u 4mj.......neka nam svima ovaj put bude uspješan


daaaaaa   ...hvala cure  :Heart: 
nek nam svima vec jednom uspije   :Yes: ....gubim snagu lagano :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## kiara79

ejjjj...evo i mene danas bila folikulometrija,7 dc imamo folikulića 10-11 mm i endić od 8 mm...
dr.zadovoljan/pa i ja... :Smile: za sad savršeno...hmmmm,samo se nadam da neće biti ko prošli put.. :Rolling Eyes: 
izvadili prolaktin i estradiol,dobila cetrotide i u subotu ponovno gore...

maslina,žao mi je..bit će,ne daj se.. :Love:

----------


## MalaMa

cure, evo samo šaljem dobre ~~~~~~~~~ za sve!
Mi, početnici u ovome, još čekamo briseve. Valjda će sad biti dobri.

----------


## nina977

Maslina,klom.+gonal je isto ivf postupak-polustimulirani.To mi je prvi takav i baš me zanima kak ću regirati.

Linalena,moram priznat da ga nisam ni pitala dal se broji u onih 6, mislim da da.Baš ću pitat slijedeći put. Šta se tiće kria ja sam ga pitala da mi punktira svj. j.s ali nije htio,koliko sam shvatila sko imaš 3 u setu onda ne punktiraju.To je sve zbog  našeg famoznog zakona,jer kao da sve  3  smrznute prežive + svježa bilo bih ih 4,što naravno može bit samo u teoriji.Ja sam prošli ciklus imala svoja 2 folikula ,ne moram vam reć koliko sam bila bijesna što mi nisu to punktirali a smrznta ni jedna nije preživila.Naravno nije dr. kriv ,već naš dragi ministar.

Curke,sretno nam svima u novim postupcima!

----------


## nina977

Maslina,jesi dans uspjela uhvatit dr.B?

----------


## kiara79

nina977 i polustimulirani klomifen + gonal se broji u onih 6 postupaka,osim ako si same ne kupimo gonale...
ako i 1 gonal dobijemo od bolnice tj.HZZO-a računa se postupak...a klomifen ionako kupujemo..

----------


## linalena

hej koko kak si,

----------


## MASLINA1973

Cure drage, evo javljam - bila sam na SD, razgovarala s dr. B. i kao što sam najavljivala - zbog putovanja mm ožujak preskačemo, u travnju opet klomifen pa 2AIH. I naravno, čekam da dođem na red za lijekove.

Bude li po mojoj računici ciklusa, štoperica bi mogla biti na Veliku Subotu, a 2AIH na Uskrsni Ponedjeljak.

----------


## eva133

> Cure drage, evo javljam - bila sam na SD, razgovarala s dr. B. i kao što sam najavljivala - zbog putovanja mm ožujak preskačemo, u travnju opet klomifen pa 2AIH. I naravno, čekam da dođem na red za lijekove.
> 
> Bude li po mojoj računici ciklusa, štoperica bi mogla biti na Veliku Subotu, a 2AIH na Uskrsni Ponedjeljak.


 Maslina, brzo će to. Sad se lijepo odmori pa kreni u nove pobjede. Ne kužim kakve lijekove čekaš. Klomifene za aih ionako sama kupuješ.

----------


## MASLINA1973

> Maslina, brzo će to. Sad se lijepo odmori pa kreni u nove pobjede. Ne kužim kakve lijekove čekaš. Klomifene za aih ionako sama kupuješ.


Hvala ti, draga Eva. Čekam lijekove za IVF, na listi sam 40. i valjda ću u lipnju doći na red. 
Znam da će brzo proći, a i malo mi je gužva na poslu pa će i to pripomoći, ali mi je koncentracija na rezervi.

----------


## eva133

> Hvala ti, draga Eva. Čekam lijekove za IVF, na listi sam 40. i valjda ću u lipnju doći na red. 
> Znam da će brzo proći, a i malo mi je gužva na poslu pa će i to pripomoći, ali mi je koncentracija na rezervi.


Ma super. Eto vidiš do ljeta ćeš i na aih i na ivf. Nešto će upaliti.

----------


## kordica

Onda da i ja apdejtam. Danas mi je 9 dc, bila sam na folikulometriji, endometrij je trolinijski 6 mm, folikul na lijevom jajniku 13 mm a na desnom čak 16 mm. Dr. B. je zadovoljan a i ja sam. U nedjelju štoperica i u utorak treća sreća

----------


## MASLINA1973

> Onda da i ja apdejtam. Danas mi je 9 dc, bila sam na folikulometriji, endometrij je trolinijski 6 mm, folikul na lijevom jajniku 13 mm a na desnom čak 16 mm. Dr. B. je zadovoljan a i ja sam. U nedjelju štoperica i u utorak treća sreća


Kordica, sretno! I neka bude treća sreća :Smile:

----------


## MASLINA1973

> Ma super. Eto vidiš do ljeta ćeš i na aih i na ivf. Nešto će upaliti.



Tome se i nadam. Tješim se da smo svi rođeni u siječnju i veljači pa će možda i bebica doći s 2012. Što bismo bez snova i maštanja... 
A kako se ti osjećaš?

----------


## corinaII

Evo ja sam podigla svoje ljekove.Dobila sam Gonal F+ Cetrotide.......krečem drugi dan ciklusa s 4 Gonala F  :Shock:  pa od 6 dana s 3 Gonala ....... uf nekako mi se čini puno 4 gonala, valjda ču ok reagirati na njih. Do sad sam koristila Menopure max 3kom dnevno.

----------


## ptica1

> Onda da i ja apdejtam. Danas mi je 9 dc, bila sam na folikulometriji, endometrij je trolinijski 6 mm, folikul na lijevom jajniku 13 mm a na desnom čak 16 mm. Dr. B. je zadovoljan a i ja sam. U nedjelju štoperica i u utorak treća sreća


Dali su ti prije aih radili ultrazvuk? 
Ja sam u Petrovoj i meni je to glupo što prije aih ne rade ultrazvuk. Konkretno bila sam u ponedjeljak na folikulometriji i vodeći folikul je bio 23 mm naveče sam primila štopericu i u srijedu je bio aih.

----------


## kordica

> Dali su ti prije aih radili ultrazvuk? 
> Ja sam u Petrovoj i meni je to glupo što prije aih ne rade ultrazvuk. Konkretno bila sam u ponedjeljak na folikulometriji i vodeći folikul je bio 23 mm naveče sam primila štopericu i u srijedu je bio aih.


nisu mi radili nijednom do sad uzv prije samog aih. ovaj put sam bila samo na jednoj folikulometriji i tad mi je reko kad da uzmem štopericu i da se vidimo u utorak da ne moram više dolazit.

----------


## kiara79

pa jel netko zna info da dr.B odlazi iza 01.04.
ja sam luda!!!!!!!!!

----------


## corinaII

Kiara draga odakle sad to  :Shock:  :Shock: ........ ja taman krečem s postupkom i oko 31.03 sam u Zagrebu na folikumetriji, bila u četvrtak kod njega i sve smo se dogovorili, pa valjda bi da odlazi rekao da mi neče biti kroz cjeli postupak. ?????  Ma ništa mi nije jasno od kuda to da odlazi ???
Treba ga direkno pitati.

----------


## kiara79

corina imaš pp..

----------


## kordica

> pa jel netko zna info da dr.B odlazi iza 01.04.
> ja sam luda!!!!!!!!!





> Kiara draga odakle sad to ........ ja taman krečem s postupkom i oko 31.03 sam u Zagrebu na folikumetriji, bila u četvrtak kod njega i sve smo se dogovorili, pa valjda bi da odlazi rekao da mi neče biti kroz cjeli postupak. ?????  Ma ništa mi nije jasno od kuda to da odlazi ???
> Treba ga direkno pitati.


Ja ne želim da on ode.  :Sad:   već se pričalo o tome a mene je uvijek bed pitat ga. Neznam kaj budem ako ode, on mi je najbolji, sve druge tamo ne volem osim njega i sestre pere. i one neke mlade plave kovrčave ginekologice.

----------


## kiara79

kordice draga,mi nažalost ne možemo na to utjecati...
dr.B. je tako odlučio i mi to tako moramo prihvatiti..ja sam se osobno strašno vezala za njega i užasno mi je teško što odlazi,ali mi to ne možemo promijeniti... :Sad: 
ja mu želim svu sreću u daljnjem radu,ali nažalost nemam toliko keša da mogu financirati postupak i da idem za njim.. :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## TeddyBearz

> ja mu želim svu sreću u daljnjem radu,ali nažalost nemam toliko keša da mogu financirati postupak i da idem za njim..


Potpis...  :Sad:

----------


## ValaMala

Joj cure, tako suosjećam s vama, meni je bilo stvarno prestrašno kad je moj dr. Lučinger otišao u privatnike.

----------


## kiara79

uhhh,vala draga,baš ti hvala...

naš dr.B je odličan liječnik,dijagnostičar,operater i sigurna sam da će se još puno čuti o njemu...
a kakav je tek čovjek..ma ljudina samo takva..!!! :Saint: 
takav optimizam se ne viđa svaki dan..MM i ja smo mu neizmjerno zahvalni za sve što je napravio za nas,iako nismo došli do bebice..hvala mu i sretno!! :Smile:

----------


## corinaII

Kiara pa tko vodi dalje ako nema njega...dr.T ili?????

----------


## kiara79

corina ne znam ništa...sve sam to slučajno našla...

samo znam da ću ga posjećivati kao trudnica... :Grin:

----------


## kordica

> corina ne znam ništa...sve sam to slučajno našla...
> 
> samo znam da ću ga posjećivati kao trudnica...


I ja isto. Vidla sam na stranici kak imaju lijepi ultrazvuk pa ću ić tamo. Mislimda ću ić tamo i vadit betu 04.04. :D

----------


## corinaII

A joj  Kiara želim ti svu sreču da ti ovaj put bude dobitni  :Love: 
a ja ču razmisliti što da radim dalje ??? Dali da ipak ostanem na S:Duh ufff

----------


## kordica

mi sve tri ćemo sad u 3. mj ostat trudne i nema brige za dalje!  :Kiss:

----------


## sany 7

Gdje odlazi?

----------


## kordica

> Gdje odlazi?


Imaš pp.

----------


## MASLINA1973

Mislim da mi je manji šok bila vještica... Pa ja sam u četvrtak bila na SD, sve smo se dogovorili za travanj, a onda i za IVF. Pa kamo ide? Možda u polikliniku gdje sam prvi put išla na konzultacije. Kordice, molim te, bih li i ja mogla dobiti pp. Bit ću ti jako zahvalna...

Moram li vam napisati koliko sam tužna i uplašena? A što sad?

----------


## corinaII

Dr Bauman prelazi u privatnu polikliniku. Sa radom počinje 4.4........( evo ja ču napisat kuda ide pa ako moderatorice misle da sam prekršila pravila foruma nek izbrišu post i ja se unaprijed ispričavam..... ide u polikliniku Beta Plus

----------


## MASLINA1973

> pa jel netko zna info da dr.B odlazi iza 01.04.
> ja sam luda!!!!!!!!!


Kiara draga, molim te, i meni pp :Smile:  
Sad sam i ja već luda iako sam u prvi mah bila "samo" tužna i uplašena. 
Sto pitanja mi se mota po glavi, a najglasnije je ono - a što sad?

----------


## MASLINA1973

> Dr Bauman prelazi u privatnu polikliniku. Sa radom počinje 4.4........( evo ja ču napisat kuda ide pa ako moderatorice misle da sam prekršila pravila foruma nek izbrišu post i ja se unaprijed ispričavam..... ide u polikliniku Beta Plus


Hvala, srce si :Smile:

----------


## corinaII

Eto da naša Kiara nije slučajno našla da ipak odlazi mislim da bi meni a i svima bio još veči šok kad bi došle na S:Duh kod Baumana  ujutro a setra kaže... pa on vam više ne radi ovdje.....
Mada mislm da bi bilo u redu da su nas sestre obavjestile ili makar DR.Bauman je mogao reči da nas neće dalje voditi da prestaje raditi.
Koliko dod mi je žao toliko sam i ljuta jer mislim da je moje pravo a i vaše da znam koji če me doktor u bližoj budučnosti liječiti, a ne  neka igra skrivača sad ga ima pa ga nema.... Ako mi je dr.Bauman bio na konzultacijama, na dogovoru za IVF, ako mi je on propisao protokol pa valjda bi trebala od njega čuti da me neće moći voditi kroz postupak.....

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

Brrrrrrrrr....sad sam i ja pročitala....drago mi je zbog dr. B zbog njegovog osobnog napretka....al nekako mi je teško doći tamo i nevidjeti dr.B...pa ništa curke moje nadamo se da će ta poliklinika biti naša iduća destinacija...pa ćemo moći ići kod dr. kad budemo bile trudne....opet nešto pozitivno u cijeloj priči

----------


## MASLINA1973

> Eto da naša Kiara nije slučajno našla da ipak odlazi mislim da bi meni a i svima bio još veči šok kad bi došle na S:Duh kod Baumana  ujutro a setra kaže... pa on vam više ne radi ovdje.....
> Mada mislm da bi bilo u redu da su nas sestre obavjestile ili makar DR.Bauman je mogao reči da nas neće dalje voditi da prestaje raditi.
> Koliko dod mi je žao toliko sam i ljuta jer mislim da je moje pravo a i vaše da znam koji če me doktor u bližoj budučnosti liječiti, a ne  neka igra skrivača sad ga ima pa ga nema.... Ako mi je dr.Bauman bio na konzultacijama, na dogovoru za IVF, ako mi je on propisao protokol pa valjda bi trebala od njega čuti da me neće moći voditi kroz postupak.....


Corina, imaš pp.

Iako bih sve mogla potpisati, možda bismo trebale ipak prespavati. Nešto tu smrdi... Ne vjerujem da bi nam ovo napravio tek tako... Tko zna, možda ga je odluka ravnatelja da liječnici ne smiju raditi nigdje izvan matične bolnice (ustanove) ipak gotovo prisilila na ovakav potez. Ipak, jasno nam je svima da, unatoč velikoj želji, mnoge žene neće moći sebi priuštiti odlaske na AIH i IVF izvan bolnice. Ma koliko god nam HZZO bio škrt.
Tužno....

----------


## corinaII

Ufff ma iživcirala sam se full........ drage moja ja vam sada idem popiti dvije pivice da se malo smirim

----------


## kiara79

> Ufff ma iživcirala sam se full........ drage moja ja vam sada idem popiti dvije pivice da se malo smirim


pridružujem se..!!!!!!

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

Kiara kad bi ti trebala biti punkcija???

----------


## inana

ma krasno... na vv mi zbriše Lučinger, a sad- od petka bum pikalica a sad i ovaj ide... baš krasno...

----------


## arizona311

Stvarno ne mogu da vjerujem. Bila sam u petak na uzv i dogovorili punkciju vjerojatno krajem mjeseca. Ništa nisam čula od dr.,sestre, niti od cura gore, nitko nije imao pojma. I sada ovaj šok. Fakat mi je svega dosta. Prvo sa VV, pa sad i ono, a pošteno nismo ni počeli sa postupkom. Stvarno mi je dosta HR zdravstva. Ako nemaš para moš se slikat. 
Cure moje stvarno sam uzrujana, ljuta, ma u komi.

----------


## Lily

sad vidim i ne mogu vjerovat... a to sam načula još prije i to mi je bio poticaj da se tu javim, al sve se oko toga stišalo i mislila sam hvala Bogu ništa od toga-lažna uzbuna i lijepo se opustila šta se toga tiče, a sad sam u totalnoj komi! pa ko će nas sad vodit kroz postupke? šta kako ajme više ništa ne znam.. a već sam trebala bit skoro pa čekalica bete da me glupi brisevi nisu zeznuli, i gle sad ajme dođe mi da plačem od muke!

----------


## mare41

Cure, dajte provjerite negdje te informacije (kod sestara?)-ako već niste, bilo bi dobro da se točno zna što se događa.

----------


## Cannisa

Ajme, ja sam propustila ovaj ciklus radi briseva...Nadam se da će netko danas nešto više saznati i napisati, mislim zanima me tko će dalje voditi postupke. Ova vijest me baš rastužila.

----------


## corinaII

Prim.mr.sc. Renato Bauman 
Poštovane pacijentice, 
od 4. travnja u Poliklinici BetaPlus želimo dobrodošlicu i novom članu našeg tima, prim.mr.sc. Renatu Baumanu, te se od tog datuma možete i naručiti kod njega. Dr. Bauman je uži specijalist humane reprodukcije i ima veliko iskustvo u obradi i liječenju neplodnih parova metodama potpomognute oplodnje (IVF/ICSI, AIH, itd), te je i jedan od vodećih hrvatskih stručnjaka u ultrazvučnoj dijagnostici ginekoloških problema. Također je i odličan operater, posebno stručan u minimalno invazivnim zahvatima (laparoskopija i histeroskopija). Detaljniji životopis dr. Baumana možete pročitati u rubrici "Djelatnici i suradnici".

----------


## corinaII

Eto to piše na službenoj stranici od poliklinike

----------


## jo1974

ovo je meni ko deja vu,isto je bilo na vv i sad opet tu a čekam već tri mjeseca na konsultacije i napokon idem sutra iskreno neznam dali uopće da odem gore i da se zajebavam i da čekam a on odlazi,koja od vas sutra gore ja sam gore negdje oko deset ili 10 i30 javite se popit čemo kavicu,ovo je ludilo

----------


## corinaII

Cijelo jutro zovem S.Duh nitko mi se ne javlja da pitam o odlasku dr Baumana...........
Luda sam od svega ovoga,ma kako bude bude ja u petak krečem s Gonalima, ne mogu se više sekirati bit če valjda dr T. ok ipak je ona učila od Baumana.
Ako se netkome da neka proba zvrcniti pa direktno pitati o odlasku.

----------


## kordica

> ovo je meni ko deja vu,isto je bilo na vv i sad opet tu a čekam već tri mjeseca na konsultacije i napokon idem sutra iskreno neznam dali uopće da odem gore i da se zajebavam i da čekam a on odlazi,koja od vas sutra gore ja sam gore negdje oko deset ili 10 i30 javite se popit čemo kavicu,ovo je ludilo


Ja sam sutra gore na AIH, dođem oko pola 9 ujutro i bit ću sigurno do podneva.

----------


## MASLINA1973

Naravno da sam nemirno spavala jer mi ovo iznenađenje stvarno nije bilo potrebno. Nazvala sam polikliniku, oni uredno naručuju od 4. 4., ali još uvijek ne rade AIH niti IVF. 
I ja sam se sve lijepo dogovorila za travanj (uostalom, napisala sam vam), čak smo se i šalili, bio je drag i susretljiv kao i obično. 

Ako ga neka od vas nešto upita, javite nam.
Ja ću vam sigurno prenijeti dojmove s novoga radnog mjesta. Moramo vidjeti što ćemo i kako ćemo (s obzirom na cijene...).

----------


## corinaII

Maslina hvala ti, baš sam mislila zvati polikliniku........ znači još uvijek ne rade IVF...hmmmm mislim da ču morat nešto smisliti za jesen ( kako ti kažeš s obzirom na cijene računam oko 2000 E)

----------


## kordica

Evo ja ću sutra pitat.

----------


## jo1974

> Ja sam sutra gore na AIH, dođem oko pola 9 ujutro i bit ću sigurno do podneva.


kordica mene nemožeš fulati i neprepoznati malo debelo i panker frizura  :Smile: ),uvijek sporstki se mosim i puno prićam  :Smile:  javi se ako me ugledaš pozz

----------


## corinaII

Kordice hvala pitaj sutra.....ja zovem cijelo jutro S.Duh ali mi se nitko ne javlja na telefon

----------


## kordica

> kordica mene nemožeš fulati i neprepoznati malo debelo i panker frizura ),uvijek sporstki se mosim i puno prićam  javi se ako me ugledaš pozz


kakva je to panker frizura?? boja kose je kakva? ja sam ti droljasta plavuša, tak ćeš me najlakše prepoznat :D

----------


## kordica

> Kordice hvala pitaj sutra.....ja zovem cijelo jutro S.Duh ali mi se nitko ne javlja na telefon


Nadam se da nebum od uzbuđenja zaboravila pitat. Valjda je još gužva gore. najbolje je zvat poslije 13 sati

----------


## crvenkapica77

Joj cure bas mi je zao  sto  dr.  B. odlazi  , on je meni tako bio super  .
Stvarno  ljudina od covjeka  .

----------


## corinaII

> ma krasno... na vv mi zbriše Lučinger, a sad- od petka bum pikalica a sad i ovaj ide... baš krasno...


 Hej Inana jel ti krečeš od ovog petka (25.03) ili si več krenula, ako krečeš od 25 krečem i ja bi taman bile skupa u postupku

----------


## sany 7

Baš lijepo, svi odoše u privatnike. Svu sreću drB, ali mislim da smo zaslužile da to saznamo prije, a ne 5 do 12. Razočarenje, al valjda će dr T biti isto dobra kao i on.

----------


## bugaboo

Zao mi je sto jos jedan dobar dr odlazi u privatnike, ali i dr. T je ok. U sva moja 3 postupka na SD je ona vodila glavnu rijec, samo se konzultirala sa dr. B ako u nesto nije bila 100% sigurna. Jel zna itko koga ce ona dobiti kao pomoc?

----------


## maya3

pozz cure! sada sam zvala na SD da pitam tko nas preuzima kada dr.B. ode i na to mi je odgovorila da NIJE istina da dr. B. ikuda odlazi da normalno radi i da ga neće biti samo jedan dan u tjednu!! Znači cure totalna dezinformacija ono gore napisano  :Smile:

----------


## corinaII

> pozz cure! sada sam zvala na SD da pitam tko nas preuzima kada dr.B. ode i na to mi je odgovorila da NIJE istina da dr. B. ikuda odlazi da normalno radi i da ga neće biti samo jedan dan u tjednu!! Znači cure totalna dezinformacija ono gore napisano


joj Maya3 daj da je to istina ali ne kužim onda to s poliklinikom Beta Plus ????????

----------


## sany 7

Jel zna netko do kojeg su broja stigli

----------


## corinaII

Sany ja sam prošli tjedan tj. u Četvrtak preuzela svoje Gonale a broj sam 340.....

----------


## lberc

Joj cure,nadam se da dr.B. stvarno ne odlazi....sa VV sam morala otići jer je otšao dr L...valjda nebudem moralai tu otić....onda stvarno više ne znam kam ići,za privat nemam :Sad: .

Ja sam zvala prošli tjedan za lijekove,kad sam rekla da sam broj 5,sestra je rekla da zovem za mjesec dana,zaboravila sam pitat koliko im je još brojeva ostalo od stare godine...užas!

----------


## kordica

> pozz cure! sada sam zvala na SD da pitam tko nas preuzima kada dr.B. ode i na to mi je odgovorila da NIJE istina da dr. B. ikuda odlazi da normalno radi i da ga neće biti samo jedan dan u tjednu!! Znači cure totalna dezinformacija ono gore napisano


ajmeee, nadam se da je to istina!! ja ću ipak još sutra pitat gore ak ne zaboravim

----------


## inana

> Hej Inana jel ti krečeš od ovog petka (25.03) ili si več krenula, ako krečeš od 25 krečem i ja bi taman bile skupa u postupku


ovog petka...sad me malo panika... ja sam takav baksuz...

----------


## inana

> Joj cure,nadam se da dr.B. stvarno ne odlazi....sa VV sam morala otići jer je otšao dr L...valjda nebudem moralai tu otić....onda stvarno više ne znam kam ići,za privat nemam.
> 
> Ja sam zvala prošli tjedan za lijekove,kad sam rekla da sam broj 5,sestra je rekla da zovem za mjesec dana,zaboravila sam pitat koliko im je još brojeva ostalo od stare godine...užas!


 ista priča i kod nas... prvo vv, sad bi me ovo skroz raspigalo... e kad sam jučer- sinoć pročitala, nisam mogla zaspati, onda kad sam zaspala, sanjala sam zastrašujuće stvaran san... cijeli dan me prati neki čudan feeling... onak... da je bar san istinit...hehehe... ak je ovak samo da bude tam jedan dan, to je guba, jer da upali, tam bi išla na uzv, za njim... kad Lučija nisam pratila, njega bih...

----------


## corinaII

Inana  :Love:  hajde draga onda čemo skupa nas dvije......ujutro na folikumetriju pa na kavicu može????' Ma bit če sve ok  :Wink:

----------


## MASLINA1973

> Joj cure,nadam se da dr.B. stvarno ne odlazi....sa VV sam morala otići jer je otšao dr L...valjda nebudem moralai tu otić....onda stvarno više ne znam kam ići,za privat nemam.
> 
> Ja sam zvala prošli tjedan za lijekove,kad sam rekla da sam broj 5,sestra je rekla da zovem za mjesec dana,zaboravila sam pitat koliko im je još brojeva ostalo od stare godine...užas!


Ako nastave ovim tempom, očito dvadesetak brojeva mjesečno "namire".

----------


## kiara79

ajme maya,daj Bože da je istina da dr.B NE ide za stalno jer ću ja svisnuti...Daj Bože da će raditi tamo samo jedan dan u tjednu,to će biti spas za nas...
uglavnom danas bila folikulometrija koju je radila nova dr.bila je ok..
folikuli su 18 i upravo iden piknut štopericu i u srijedu punkcija..rekli da ću dobiti opću anesteziju..

----------


## ValaMala

Joj, kako vam zavidim na anesteziji... Mene u petak čeka punkcija na VV, imam brdo folikula, a ništa od anestezije, stvarno se bojim...

----------


## kiara79

> Joj, kako vam zavidim na anesteziji... Mene u petak čeka punkcija na VV, imam brdo folikula, a ništa od anestezije, stvarno se bojim...


a ja se bojim anestezije više nego punkcije na živo.. :Shock:

----------


## ValaMala

Ma ne bih ja potpunu anesteziju, da me uspavaju, ali lokalna apsolutno... Meni je bila stvarno teška prošla punkcija, a bilo je svega par folikula, tako da se sada baš bojim ove (naravno, više se bojim hoće li biti jajnih stanica, haha, kad smo kod straha). Prije neki dan kad sam bila na pregledu 2 cure su završile na infuziji nakon punkcije i nije mi nimalo čudno, ja sam prošli put bila u polu nesvijesti na stolu u sali - jedan folikul je bio na jako čudnom mjestu, pa je pikao i pikao i hvatao ga, jaooo

----------


## inana

> Inana  hajde draga onda čemo skupa nas dvije......ujutro na folikumetriju pa na kavicu može????' Ma bit če sve ok


štima. sad mi je srčeko malo primireno kad znam da bude ipak tu...onak, nije ti svejedno... navikneš se da je on TAJ, a sad opet netko treći.. i ovak je to jako stresno...

----------


## arizona311

kiara, super za folikule vidiš da su se pokrenuli. Sretno u srijedu.
Kako to da te je poslao na opću, što ti je rekao. I još jedno pitanjce, moraš li za opću napraviti sve one pretrage koje se uobičajeno traže (rtg, ekg, krv itd)
Meni je dva puta bila dr. T na uzv, bila je ful njezna, nisam ništa ni osjetila.

----------


## maya3

mislim da ta sestra koja mi je rekla tu sretnu vijest da dr. B ne ide nikuda nije imala razloga lagati, no nije mi također jasno ako liječnici imaju zabranu rada privatnoj praksi kako će raditi u toj novoj poliklinici :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## tanjam

Nemaju svi liječnici 100% zabranu rada u privatnim klinikama. Najprije moraju odraditi određenu kvotu u državnim bolnicama koja je propisana za državne bolnice pa ako ispune tu kvotu mogu raditi u priv.klinikama. Zato su i bolnice raspoređene po razredima tj. grupama (A,B,C), o tome tko može raditi van bolnice odlučuje i sam ravnatelj bolnice, a mislim i da ulogu ima i to što Sv.Duh nije državna bolnica nego gradska (grada Zagreba) koji ju i financira. Moje mišljenje glede svega toga.

----------


## maya3

tanjam hvala na infu :Wink:  e pa onda super i za nas i za dr.B, svi zadovoljni

----------


## arizona311

> ejjjj...evo i mene danas bila folikulometrija,7 dc imamo folikulića 10-11 mm i endić od 8 mm...
> dr.zadovoljan/pa i ja...za sad savršeno...hmmmm,samo se nadam da neće biti ko prošli put..
> izvadili prolaktin i estradiol,dobila cetrotide i u subotu ponovno gore...
> 
> maslina,žao mi je..bit će,ne daj se..


Za koliko danas su gotovi rezultati hormona, što su rekli kada da ih pokupiš? Th.

----------


## kiara79

> kiara, super za folikule vidiš da su se pokrenuli. Sretno u srijedu.
> Kako to da te je poslao na opću, što ti je rekao. I još jedno pitanjce, moraš li za opću napraviti sve one pretrage koje se uobičajeno traže (rtg, ekg, krv itd)
> Meni je dva puta bila dr. T na uzv, bila je ful njezna, nisam ništa ni osjetila.


za opću ne moram napraviti nikakve pretrage...samo dođem na tašte..dobit ću opću zbog položaja desnog jajnika koji nije dostupan aspiracijskoj igli...tj.kako je rekao ne bi to izdržala na "živo"...
što se hormona tiče,još mi nisu gotovi...bit će u četvrtak...to mi je baš bezveze..
mislim,trebali bi biti gotovi prije punkcije..

----------


## MASLINA1973

> Nemaju svi liječnici 100% zabranu rada u privatnim klinikama. Najprije moraju odraditi određenu kvotu u državnim bolnicama koja je propisana za državne bolnice pa ako ispune tu kvotu mogu raditi u priv.klinikama. Zato su i bolnice raspoređene po razredima tj. grupama (A,B,C), o tome tko može raditi van bolnice odlučuje i sam ravnatelj bolnice, a mislim i da ulogu ima i to što Sv.Duh nije državna bolnica nego gradska (grada Zagreba) koji ju i financira. Moje mišljenje glede svega toga.


A SD u kategoriji C!?! 
Ipak, prva se ne slažem s takvim sustavom vrednovanja. 
No, kako bilo da bilo, neka nama našega dr. B na SD :Smile:

----------


## kiara79

> A SD u kategoriji C!?! 
> Ipak, prva se ne slažem s takvim sustavom vrednovanja. 
> No, kako bilo da bilo, neka nama našega dr. B na SD


X do neba..

----------


## tanjam

SD je B kategorija bolnice za što je novo izabrani ravnatelj rekao da će uložiti prigovor i tražiti promjenu kategorije jer s obzirom na kapacitet, br. pacijenata i tradiciju morao bi biti A kategorija.

----------


## arizona311

tanjam, od kuda tebi sve ove informacije :Wink: 

kiara ~~ za sutra, drži se i javi kako je prošlo :Love:

----------


## tanjam

Vijesti, Provjereno na Novoj TV, Drugo mišljenje emisija na 1. prog. u jutarnjim satima, bilo je dosta govora o tome kad je Milinović donio tu odluku koja je uslijedila nakon odluke o spajanju bolnica. Hvala bogu da je SD ostao sam za sebe.

----------


## kordica

Ja sam naravno zaboravila pitat doktora, sestru peru poslije nisam više vidla a s onom drugom sestrom sii nisam dobra :D
Inače, AIH je protekao dobro, samo su nas plivači negativno iznenadili, razbježali se negdje i ostalo ih je samo 2,5 mil pp.

----------


## MASLINA1973

> SD je B kategorija bolnice za što je novo izabrani ravnatelj rekao da će uložiti prigovor i tražiti promjenu kategorije jer s obzirom na kapacitet, br. pacijenata i tradiciju morao bi biti A kategorija.


Da, krivo sam napisala, u pravu si - B, ali u rangu s puno lošije opremljenim bolnicama i skromnijim brojem primarijusa, a o mr. sc. i dr. sc. da i ne govorim.
Ali, kao što napisah, neka nama dr.B na SD, a slovca nek si dijele Milinović i ekipa po vlastitom nahođenju. I trenutku inspiracije :Smile:

----------


## jo1974

evo i moj izvještaj,s time da sam debelo kasnila jer umjesto u tramvaj za sv.duh ja sam sjela u tramvaj za kvatrić jer sam se malo zanjela a i ostala mi je navika,svi nalazi su uredu,dobila sam broj 138 i reko je da nazovem krajem petog ili polovicu šestog mjeseca za ljekove u međuvremenu moram povaditi markere na hepatitis i hiva suprug mora napraviti spermiogram gore kod njih,stavio me je na gonale,a nakon transfera idemo sa nisko molekularnim heparinom,a terapija mi je od danas da kontinuirano pijem andol 100,sad mogu mirno i njemačku na privremeni rad  :Smile: )

----------


## katka22

> evo i moj izvještaj,s time da sam debelo kasnila jer umjesto u tramvaj za sv.duh ja sam sjela u tramvaj za kvatrić jer sam se malo zanjela a i ostala mi je navika))


Ovoga se i ja bojim, navikla ići na VV...ja u biti i ne znam di je S.D.

Kod mene info, nekim čudom upali smo na konzultacije za sedam dana, sljedeći utorak.
Nadam se da ćemo se odma uspjet ubacit na listu za lijekove, pošto sam ja ko prava štreberica sve odradila ( osnovne nalaze - brisevi, papa, hormoni ) i taman čekam M da počnem s Dianama. I baš sam sretna - NAPOKON KREĆEMO!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## katka22

> Dr Bauman prelazi u privatnu polikliniku. Sa radom počinje 4.4........( evo ja ču napisat kuda ide pa ako moderatorice misle da sam prekršila pravila foruma nek izbrišu post i ja se unaprijed ispričavam..... ide u polikliniku Beta Plus


Kako onda i dalje naruičuje za konzultacije? Ili to može obavljati paralelno...

----------


## katka22

Sad sam pročitala da ipak ostaje radit...Olakšanje...

----------


## kiara79

jo sretno..
katka,baš mi je drago da ste uspjeli tako brzo na konzultacije...

ima li netko tko je bio na SD na punkciji pod općom anestezijom..kak to izgleda..

----------


## linalena

Naša lista lijekova:

Kiara79        273 od 15.11
Inana          278 od 16.11
Lily             287 od 18.11    STIGLI 23.2  
Arizona311   307 od 30.11    STIGLI  3.3
CorinaII       340 od 14.12     STIGLI  15.3

Isabel          381  od   20.1      očekujemo početkom travnja?? 

lberc             5 od 11.1
Maslina1973   40  od 1.2          očekujemo polovicom travnja??
Sany7          46 od 5.2
Tanjam         51 od 8.2
Linalena        61                    očekujemo početkom svibnja??
Špelkica        63
nina977        103                    polovica svibnja???
kordica         109  od 9.3
jo1974          138                     lipanj???

----------


## linalena

hej Kiara super za razvoj situacije, viš da su se pokrenuli folikuli a još će te malo i zdrogirati badava da ti mogu doprijeti i do ono skrivenog jajnika, ma sve će naš doktor naprviti za nas

Ja sam u četvrtak gore na 1.folikulometriji u zadnje/trećem kriu

----------


## kiara79

> hej Kiara super za razvoj situacije, viš da su se pokrenuli folikuli a još će te malo i zdrogirati badava da ti mogu doprijeti i do ono skrivenog jajnika, ma sve će naš doktor naprviti za nas
> 
> Ja sam u četvrtak gore na 1.folikulometriji u zadnje/trećem kriu


e draga...sutra je dan D...baš mi je koma ..sva sreća da su moje pasine savršeni terapeuti..
linalena,pa kaj ti ne misliš da je rast folikula od 6 mm u 2 dana malo prebrz..??
ufff,to mi je strašno...joooj,samo da bude jaja..

----------


## linalena

ma gle nije to mjerenje baš nekaj savršeno egzaktno, možda ti je ono mjerrenje prije bilo na granici prema gore, ili su izmjerili manju stranu, ipak je folikul u 3D

Radim ujutro i to bez neta, uff koja neizvjesnost, ako ćeš moći javi mi na mob pliz pliz pliz

----------


## kiara79

> ma gle nije to mjerenje baš nekaj savršeno egzaktno, možda ti je ono mjerrenje prije bilo na granici prema gore, ili su izmjerili manju stranu, ipak je folikul u 3D
> 
> Radim ujutro i to bez neta, uff koja neizvjesnost, ako ćeš moći javi mi na mob pliz pliz pliz


šaljem SMS dok dođem sebi..pozzz.

----------


## linalena

pusa i sretno

i glavno da je došlo proljeće, sada ćeš ti lijepo u dvorištu zavaljena u naslonjač i pokrivena laganom dekicom uz čašu domaćeg soka od jabuka gledati peseke kak skakuću i taman će mala odrasti kada dođe bebicu u kuću

----------


## MASLINA1973

> Naša lista lijekova:
> 
> Kiara79        273 od 15.11
> Inana          278 od 16.11
> Lily             287 od 18.11    STIGLI 23.2  
> Arizona311   307 od 30.11    STIGLI  3.3
> CorinaII       340 od 14.12     STIGLI  15.3
> 
> Isabel          381  od   20.1      očekujemo početkom travnja?? 
> ...



Da, LInalena, čini se da bih mogla doći na red polovicom travnja :Smile:  E sad me zanima što će dr. odlučiti, hoćemo li probati još koji AIH i čuvati lijekove ili možda pokušati odmah s lijekovima. Znam da sam već napisala, ali ne škodi - ovaj mjesec preskačemo zbog mm koji ide na put. 
Pitanjce imam (kao i obično) je li netko bio u sličnoj situaciji da se npr. dr. odlučio na IVF nakon prvoga AIH-a?

----------


## linalena

Kiara ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

I mene zanima da li nakon što dobijemo lijekove možemo pričekati koji mjesec pa ih onda iskoristiti ili ih moramo iskoristiti odma sljedeći ciklus??? Ja ću imati ludnicu na poslu a i htjeli bi malu pauzu prije ajd jovo nanovo!!!!

----------


## inana

cure, zašto mi je dr. napisao da dođem s uputnicom za ez ili e2, neznam kaj je to, i prl, sad, znam kaj je prl, ali stekla sam dojam da budem to vadila sad u petak, a kaj se prl ne vadi 2-5 dan ciklusa? i kaj se ne vadi nešto drugo 21. dan?i jel da mi doc stavi sve na istu uputnicu?hoću to uopće vaditi sada ili mi je to rekao onak, kao, trebat će mi? i kaj je ovo prvo, sa e?

----------


## arizona311

Inana, i kod mene isti slučaj. Dr. mi je napisao da na sljedećem uzv dođem sa uputnicom za estradiol i prolaktin. Tada će mi biti 8dc. Baš mi je kiara rekla da je ova vadila na SD i rezultate još čeka, skoro pa 7 dana. Na kraju će punkcija biti prije nego nalazi. Koja korist onda od toga. Već neko vrijeme razmišljam što i kako.

----------


## Lily

curke, i meni je dr B za prošli postupak rekao da pripremim uputnicu za estradiol, da ću to vadit, evo još mi stoji u fasciklu neiskorištena.. sad za ovaj postupak za koji se spremam dobila protokol, niko mi nije spomenuo nit da ću šta vadit nit kakav kontrolni uzv prije, prvi uzv mi je kad sam već dobro na stimulaciji, tak da ono.. a znaju oni šta rade

----------


## corinaII

Lily meni je isto kontrolni ultrazvuk kako ti kažeš kad sam več dobro na stimulaciji 7dc.
Prošli put sam imala kontrolni ultrazvuk oko 21dc. prije menge....Bila sam ga pitala (Baumana ) za taj ultrazvuk i rekao mi je da se kontrolni ultrazvuk 21dc. radi u dugom protokolu koji sam imala prošli puta a da za kratki protokol ne treba jer ja ovaj put počinjem s gonalima 2dc.

----------


## corinaII

Lily kad ti krečeš u akciju ??

----------


## Lily

eh corina, ja ti ni na dugom protokolu nisam imala kontrolni uzv, na 
21.dc sam bila gore, pogledali papire, dali upute i to je to! sad sam isto u kratkom (gonali od 2.dc)  al me to ni ne brine (hm bar nešto da me ne brine), od kad sam operirala endometriozu nisam imala nikakvih cisti, pa valjda neće ni sad!
a šta se tiče tog kretanja u akciju kojeg nikako pa nikako dočekat-iskreno se nadam da je 4.mj (oko 10.) moj, morala sam gard. liječit, 
2.tj idem na kontrolni bris nadam se da će bit gotov i čist prije nego M krene i da konačno budem pikalica! pao mi na pamet Uskrs, valjda postupci u 4.mj normalno idu, mislim šta ako punkcija/transfer padne na Uskrsni vikend? vidiš svakakve brige meni padnu na pamet!  :Mad: 
kad ti startaš?

----------


## nina977

Evo curke,ja sam danas obavila 1.folikulometriju(8. dc klomifen + menopur),kontrola za dva dana da vidimo razvoj situacije. 

Linalena,ja sam prvi put digla ljekove a u postupak sam išla tek za 2 mj.Nadam se da se nije nekaj promijenilo.

----------


## Lily

a corina sad vidim da si ti za 2 dana pikalica e pa draga držim fige do neba da ti ovaj kratki post. bude i slatki i da nam objaviš ogromnu betu!

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

Curke evo i moj jedan dio hormona stigao...napisati ću vrijednosti, pa "bacite" oko:

FT4.............15,52....r.v. 10-22
FT3.............4,62.....r.v 1,9-5,7
TSH............3,14.....r.v 0,4-4
LH..............7,86.....r.v. 0,8-10,4
FSH............5,2......r.v 1,8-9,4
PROLAKT......469...r.v. 57-418 (povišen)
DHEAS.........9,4....r.v. 1,9-11,2
E2..............179....r.v. 184-1774 (snižen)
PROGEST.....4,85.....r.v. 2,2-5,7
TESTO........2,64....r.v. do 2,7


Curke što mislite za prolaktin...hoću li morati uzimati nekakvu terepiju???

----------


## kiara79

bila punkcija..dobila anesteziju,imamo 1 js,sa lijevog jajnika...desni opet nije punktiran..
baš sam jadna.jajna stanica koju smo dobili nije baš neke kvalitete..

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

> bila punkcija..dobila anesteziju,imamo 1 js,sa lijevog jajnika...desni opet nije punktiran..
> baš sam jadna.jajna stanica koju smo dobili nije baš neke kvalitete..


 
Draga moja jedna ali vrijedna, odnosno dovoljna...nemoj biti pesimistična....a što da ti ja kažem kod mene je svaki put bilo vrhunske kvalitete, pa na kraju dobijem debelu nulu....nema tu pravila, nema tu pameti...drž se i misli pozitivno  :Smile:

----------


## špelkica

Kiara 79, jedna, ali vrijedna! Nemoj odmah crno misliti!!!!!
Cure, jel koja bila na p/p savjetovanju na SD? Ja sam to mislila obavit u svom gradu, no meni je gin rekao nek to obavim na SD

----------


## inana

> bila punkcija..dobila anesteziju,imamo 1 js,sa lijevog jajnika...desni opet nije punktiran..
> baš sam jadna.jajna stanica koju smo dobili nije baš neke kvalitete..


kaj te briga kaj je sam jedna kad bu baš ta dobitna, jedan mali varaždinec!

----------


## kiara79

hvala vam curke..
nego nisam napisala ono najbitnije..
dr.ne ide nikuda,samo srijedom će raditi u onoj poliklinici,a ostale dane gore.
pitala jučer sestru,i tako mi je rekla..eto hvala Bogu,on ostaje sa nama..
info provjerena iz prve ruke..

----------


## maya3

jutro cure! u sljedeću srijedu MM ide napraviti spermiogram na SD pa sam mislila odmah pokupiti lijekove koji su već odavno stigli,ali me zanima dal se tada moram dogovoriti za postupak s dr. ili se moram naručiti ponovno sa svim gotovim nalazima pa tek onda slijedi dogovor? help jer mi taj proces nije poznat...

----------


## linalena

Pa Mayo ja mislim da ćeš odmah dobiti tzv protokol, odnosno raspored uzimanja lijekova prema danima ciklusa i upute kada da dođeš na prvi UZV u ovisnosti o vrsti protokola

----------


## kordica

> Kiara 79, jedna, ali vrijedna! Nemoj odmah crno misliti!!!!!
> Cure, jel koja bila na p/p savjetovanju na SD? Ja sam to mislila obavit u svom gradu, no meni je gin rekao nek to obavim na SD


mi smo radili na SD samo pravno savjetovanje, a psihološko smo radili kod psihologa u svom gradu. Mislim da je nebitno di se radi, bitno je da se to napravi.




> hvala vam curke..
> nego nisam napisala ono najbitnije..
> dr.ne ide nikuda,samo srijedom će raditi u onoj poliklinici,a ostale dane gore.
> pitala jučer sestru,i tako mi je rekla..eto hvala Bogu,on ostaje sa nama..
> info provjerena iz prve ruke..


super  :Smile:

----------


## bugaboo

Kiara jel se mrvica oplodila?

----------


## crvenkapica77

> Kiara 79, jedna, ali vrijedna! Nemoj odmah crno misliti!!!!!
> Cure, jel koja bila na p/p savjetovanju na SD? Ja sam to mislila obavit u svom gradu, no meni je gin rekao nek to obavim na SD


ja obavila u Splitu  kad sam isla u Zg  , ne znam zasto bi morala bas na SD to  obaviti ...neka nova pravila??

----------


## crvenkapica77

Kiara   ~~~~~~~~~~   jedna je dovoljna , drzim  fige  da bude  to ta  !!  :Wink:

----------


## kiara79

> Kiara jel se mrvica oplodila?


nažalost nje ni rađen ICSI,jer je jajna stanica bila nezrela..
prema riječima biologice,oni su je jučer stavili na kulturu,pa će vidjeti kakva je danas pa eventualno napraviti ICSI..
moram zvati sutra.

no ja sam ovaj postupak prekrižila i tu stavila točku na i..
idemo dalje.

----------


## linalena

Kiara  :Love:  :Love:  :Love:  :Love:  :Love:

----------


## bugaboo

Kiara :Love:  :Love:  :Love:

----------


## TeddyBearz

Kiara, ufffffff...  :Sad:   :Love:

----------


## jo1974

kiara žao mi je možda se ipak pokrene i iznenadi te,ako ne glavu gore3 i u nove pobjede.
imam jedno pitanje koliko se dugo čeka spermiogram na sv.duhu,za koliko vremena bude gotov ,hvala pozz

----------


## arizona311

Drži se draga :Love:

----------


## kiara79

> kiara žao mi je možda se ipak pokrene i iznenadi te,ako ne glavu gore3 i u nove pobjede.
> imam jedno pitanje koliko se dugo čeka spermiogram na sv.duhu,za koliko vremena bude gotov ,hvala pozz


tjedan dana..

----------


## corinaII

Kiara :Love:  :Love:

----------


## MASLINA1973

Kiara :Love:

----------


## nina977

Kiara  :Love:  :Love:

----------


## kordica

Za vađenje krvi za betu na SD se samo dođe ujutro ili se treba naručit?

----------


## bugaboo

Ja sam svaki put samo dosla, zadnji put krajem 9. mjeseca, ne znam jel se od tada nesto promijenilo...

----------


## inana

držat fige sutra u 7 i 30...

----------


## tanjam

> Za vađenje krvi za betu na SD se samo dođe ujutro ili se treba naručit?


Samo se dođe ujutro od 7-9 sa uputnicom i nalaz je gotov isti dan oko 13.30. Ja sam išla na SD vadit betu 7.3. tak da se to nije promijenilo, a i zvala sam prije za svaki slučaj pa se definitivno netreba naručivat.

----------


## ValaMala

*inana*, sretno! I ja sam u 7:30, neka se obje veselimo uskoro!

----------


## kiara79

inana,kak je prošlo..?
moje jajčeko nisu mogli spasiti..odustalo je od daljnje borbe :Sad: ..ali zato ja ne odustajem i u utorak 
sam opet gore.. :Cool:

----------


## Lily

kiara  :Love:  ali samo hrabro dalje, sve ćemo mi dočekat naše srećice, samo neke prije neke kasnije...
curke u akciji sretno!!

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

Kiara samo hrabro....  :Smile: 

Curke moje stigao mi imunološki nalaz s rezultatima ... prisutan 5G polimorfizam na oba alela....znači da ću kad ostanem jednog lijepog dana trudna...cijelu trudnoću biti na heparinu...bemti  :Sad:

----------


## Aurora*

> Kiara samo hrabro.... 
> 
> Curke moje stigao mi imunološki nalaz s rezultatima ... prisutan 5G polimorfizam na oba alela....znači da ću kad ostanem jednog lijepog dana trudna...cijelu trudnoću biti na heparinu...bemti


*Iva Mia 2009* genotip 5G/5G je normalan genotip, sto znaci da ti je to uredan nalaz. Ako ti je i sve ostalo OK, onda mozda ipak nece trebati heparin.  :Wink:

----------


## arizona311

> držat fige sutra u 7 i 30...


inana i ti si bila danas gore. Ja sam došla u 7 i ostala čekati dr. u drugoj turi. Šteta sto se nismo upoznale.

Situacija sljedeća, 8dc (nakon 3*3 gonala + 3*2 gonala) folik. 12,13,14mm i nekoliko sitnih. Sutra sam opet gore, punkcija moguće u utorak. Vjerujem da još ima dosta vremena da se ostali folik. probude i narastu, ali mi se ipak činilo da će ih biti nešto više ili je to za 8dc u redu. Kaj vi mislite :Undecided:

----------


## arizona311

kiara, drago mi te je vidjeti takvu, nema odustajanja :Yes:

----------


## kiara79

arizona,folikuli su odlični za 8 dc...samo naprijed..

----------


## BOZZ

Curke samo da vam javim da je Beba2 rodila dvije curke Andreu 3040g, i Leu 3300g,mama je dobro.

----------


## inana

> inana,kak je prošlo..?
> moje jajčeko nisu mogli spasiti..odustalo je od daljnje borbe..ali zato ja ne odustajem i u utorak 
> sam opet gore..


ovak, došla ja važno u 7 sati, pošto je rekao da dođem u 7 i 30 - ali eto, bila sam oko pola 10, kad sam u 7 vidjela punu čekaonu, smračilo mi se... uglavnom, ušla, on škicnuo, rekap da sve štima, i da krečemo, ali ne danas, 21. dan, nego od ponedjeljka. i niš, kod sestre sam bila da mi izrecitira opet da mora pikica u isto vrijeme, zaključak je bio da bum si u 23 davala jer tada znam da bum doma, za menopur mi nije niš rekla jer da bu mi to u onaj pon. kad dođem, i tak...sve u sve,u ja presretna da je sve ok, koji sam baksuz sve se čudim da nema cisti...e da, pitam ja sestru-kak da se piknem, ona meni- a kak da ja to tebi objasnim? ja velim- pa nije neka nauka, ako mogu narkići, ccc pa mogu i ja, kaj, malo protrljam s alkoholom i piknem kroz kožu, sam mi recite koliko duboko, ona se nasmijala i rekla da ak ju i do kraja naguram nebum fulala... a ja mislila da mi kaže koliko mm, hahaha...Kiara, žao mi je za jajčeko... ali onak, jako jako...ali u utorak buš imala borbeni plan, i taj bu dobitni.

----------


## inana

> inana i ti si bila danas gore. Ja sam došla u 7 i ostala čekati dr. u drugoj turi. Šteta sto se nismo upoznale.
> 
> Situacija sljedeća, 8dc (nakon 3*3 gonala + 3*2 gonala) folik. 12,13,14mm i nekoliko sitnih. Sutra sam opet gore, punkcija moguće u utorak. Vjerujem da još ima dosta vremena da se ostali folik. probude i narastu, ali mi se ipak činilo da će ih biti nešto više ili je to za 8dc u redu. Kaj vi mislite


pa i ja sam bila u drugoj turi, koma kak je bila gužva...kaj sam se načekala, ali jesi skontala kak se nisu otimali kad je zvala u malu sobu na mjerenja, svi bi kod doktora, hehehe.

----------


## arizona311

Da bila je velika gužva. Ja sam ušla prva kod dr. u drugoj turi, pa si me možda i vidjela.
Idem se sada spremiti jer sam opet gore, baj. Držite fige sa maleni folikulici narastu :Wink:

----------


## bugaboo

> Curke samo da vam javim da je Beba2 rodila dvije curke Andreu 3040g, i Leu 3300g,mama je dobro.


Beba2 cestitama na curicama :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  Bas su lijepo narasle u bushi :Zaljubljen:

----------


## arizona311

Punkcija u utorak. Jedva čekam, ali znam de će mi se u čekaoni tresti noge  :Razz: 

Beba2 čestitam na curkama  :Klap:

----------


## corinaII

Arizona 311 držim fige za utorak .......kako če ti vrštiti punkciju? Ako ti je bez anastezije popij koji normabelić i voltaren

----------


## corinaII

Eto i mene u akciji napokon...........pikalica od sutra

----------


## inana

> Eto i mene u akciji napokon...........pikalica od sutra


ja preksutra... frkica mala...

----------


## corinaII

Inana  :Love:

----------


## MASLINA1973

Beba2 čestitam!!!

----------


## inana

> Da bila je velika gužva. Ja sam ušla prva kod dr. u drugoj turi, pa si me možda i vidjela.
> Idem se sada spremiti jer sam opet gore, baj. Držite fige sa maleni folikulici narastu


trebalobiposlikati malo tu čekaonu, da vide u drugim ordinacijama kak 30-ak žena super mirno čekaju, nema svađanja, galame, sve onak, ko neki tajni klub, složno...hehe, a kad dojdeš kod opće prakse, ko kokošinjac, bilo mlado, bilo staro, svi neku pravdu i red kroje, a tu- ko po špagi...

----------


## kiara79

inana,corina...cure drage..sretno sa bockanjem.. :Smile: 
arizona..sretno na punkciji...
želim vam svu sreću i da otvorite niz lijepih jajčeka,odličnih blastica i
trocifrenih beta...nemojte ići mojim stopama...zaobiđite ih... :Yes: 

beba2...čestitke tebi i TM na bebicama.. :Zaljubljen:

----------


## arizona311

> Arizona 311 držim fige za utorak .......kako če ti vrštiti punkciju? Ako ti je bez anastezije popij koji normabelić i voltaren


Rekao je da popijem 1 Normabel 5mg. Valjda će biti dovoljno da me malo opusti. Da li je netko koristio  Praxiten 15 od Plive.

----------


## arizona311

za nove pikalice ~~~inana, corina~~~sretno

Kiara možda se vidimo u utorak u čekaoni, naručena sam u 8,30

----------


## Palcicazg

pozdrav curke,
počela sam s menopurima i danas  je 3 pikica
da li netko zna kako se piknuti sad kad se pomaknuo sat i prešlo se na ljetno računanje vremena

MM me pika svakih 24h, trebala bi pomaknuti onda za 1h pikanje ili nema veze tih 1 h

----------


## kiara79

palcice,nema veze..slobodno nastavite ko i do sad...
sretno..

----------


## Palcicazg

hvala, samo da sve prođe ok, čitala sam kaj se tebi desilo, baš mi je žao  :Love:

----------


## arizona311

palcice sretno dalje s pikanjem.

Ja se također pikam po novom vremenu, kao da se ništa nije promijenilo. 
Danas mi je zadnja igla, štoperica. Biti će mi ujutro čudno bez tog pikanja :Grin:

----------


## MASLINA1973

Pitanje pikalicama - trenutnima i onima s iskustvom : nadam se da će i moj red doći do ljeta :Smile:  pa me zanima postoji li mogućnost pikanja u bolnici /ambulanti ili je pikanje u domaćoj radionosti jedino moguće odnosno jedino preporučljiv?

----------


## corinaII

Maslina1973..... pikati se možeš i u bolnici tj. na S.Duhu kod sestre mislim da ti daju inekcije oko 9.30-10sati, možeš pitati i na hitnoj da te pikaju i kod svoje doktorice ali je meni osobno to bilo prekomplicirano jer bi morala svaki dan iči negdje da me netko bocne pa sam se iz tog razloga odlučila da mi je puno jednostavnije i vremenski lakše ako to obavim sama doma. Dobro sam pogledala filmove s youtuba i sa foruma pročitala par savjeta. Stvarno nije teško i ne boli ništa. Prvi put su mi se ruke tresle jer sam mislila da ču porazbijati bočice ali stvarno nije teško. Možeš pitati u bolnici da ti pokažu i da probaš sama pa vidi kako ti najbolje odgovara .Stvarno nije teško i mislim da se veliki broj cura pika doma.

----------


## MASLINA1973

Hvala ti, corinaII. SD mi nije daleko pa bih možda i mogla ići na pikanje, ali u pravu si, zgodnije je to ipak doma u vlastitom okruženju. Samo ću se trebati okuražiti i koncentrirati da ja stvarno sve ne polupam. 
Samo da i to što prije dođe na red jer mi se čini da od AIH nema nikakve pomoći.

----------


## kiara79

> palcice sretno dalje s pikanjem.
> 
> Ja se također pikam po novom vremenu, kao da se ništa nije promijenilo. 
> Danas mi je zadnja igla, štoperica. Biti će mi ujutro čudno bez tog pikanja


navukla si se već,ha...?? :Undecided:

----------


## inana

> Rekao je da popijem 1 Normabel 5mg. Valjda će biti dovoljno da me malo opusti. Da li je netko koristio  Praxiten 15 od Plive.


ja sam dobila jednom prilikom dva, pa me to ušlagiralo da nisam mogla ravno hodat... jedan bu čisto dosta, hehehe.

----------


## inana

eto, danas krečemo s pikanjem... osluka je pala- pikanje bu bilo u 23 sata... tada znam da bum doma...imam ja još 1000 pitanja, ali dok ne dođem do toga, neću ni misliti na to...

----------


## kiara79

samo ti pitaj inana..uvijek će netko odgovoriti..

----------


## MalaMa

cure,
jel može netko pomoći. Suprug i ja se borimo s enterococcusom feacalis. Doktor je mm rekao da ako do sad nije otiša da ni neće. Mi još nismo obavili ni prve prave konzultacije na SD-u jer mora biti sve čisto i sad nam sve stoji. Kako je krenulo trebat će nam 100 godina da uopće negdje krenemo. Ima li tko kakav savjet?  :Sad:

----------


## kiara79

MalaMa
enterococcus feac.je jaako otporan ali nije istina da je neizlječiv..jeste li koristili antibiotike...??jako je važno da se koriste prema antibiogramu..liječenje je dugotrajnije,ali nije nemoguće..tko ti je rekao da enterococc.neće otići??!!
vrlo je važno dok traje liječenje ne prakticirati sex bez kondoma i izbjegavati analni sex..
ako ste počeli sa peroralnim(na usta)antibioticima,a ne pomažu,liječnik bi mogao predložiti venozno davanje..

što se tiče konzultacija,naruči se na SD bez obzira na enteroc.kad dočekaš konzultacije i obaviš još pretraga koje će dr.tražiti,taman se riješite beštije..
sretno..

----------


## tanjam

Ta bakterija je jako otporna i uporna. MM se s njom bori već 5 godina. Uzimao je antibiotike oralno i na kraju 5 puta po 2 tj. s stankama direktno u venu za što je išao u dnevnu bolnicu na Fran Mihaljević zaraznu bolnicu. U tih 5 god. imao je samo jedan negativan nalaz, a svi ti antibiotici su mu narušili ph kože i imunitet pa tako da je najvjerojatnije od njih dobio nekakvu alergiju za koju je napravio alergotest koji je pokazao da je alergičan na sve. U to vrijeme smo već krenuli na VV i tamo nam je dr. rekao da isto sve mora biti čisto al pošto je prošlo 3 god. kako ju je on liječio više nije bilo smisla čekati pa smo krenuli u postupke i pod tom bakterijom. Išao je i kod urologa privatno koji mu je rekao da je to crijevna bakterija koja je uvijek prisutna i koja se iz nekog razloga aktivirala i da se može sama povući (smiriti) a ako ne da će uvijek imati s njom problema, al da ne vidi razlog zašto bi bila prepreka da se odgađaju postupci MPO-a, jer ne utječe na ništa. Tako je i bilo, još je i danas ima al eto sad više nije važno. Moj savjet vam je da se ne borite puno s njom jer svi ti antibiotici mogu samo još pogoršati na drugim poljima a nećete ju tako lako iskorijeniti.

----------


## MalaMa

cure, liječili smo se prema antibiogramu, naravno, ali ništa, sad je mm dobio opet nove antibiotike, a uz to ćemo dodati homeopatiju pa možda pomogne. hvala na savjetima, naručit ću se na sd-u pa ćemo tako

----------


## nina977

MalaMa,kad smo kretali u postupak i mm je imao tu bakteriju i dr.B je rekao da možemo bez straha u postupak da to ima većina muškaraca ,jedino su moji brisevi trebali biti sterilni.

----------


## zedra

Curke, trebam vašu pomoć!! Kada si dajete Brevactid nakon transfera? Mislim, u koliko sati, jel uopće bitno doba dana? Hitno je!! Hvala vam

----------


## inana

> samo ti pitaj inana..uvijek će netko odgovoriti..


pusa!

----------


## inana

eto, pala prva pikica, mislila sam- možda bolje da prvi puta idem u bolnicu, i mm je htio tako, ali ja ko ja, kontrol freek, pa reko- kakva nauka- i malo progooglam kak i kaj, i danas ja alkohol, pikicu, i taman mm uđe a meni igla u buši- bio je tak ponosan, ali nisam mogla čep stavit kad sam ju izvukla jer mi se tada počela ruka trest, onak jako.E sad peklo me, onak, kad bi malo više stisnula, ali sve podnošljivo, sam mi nekaj bilo čudno, okrenula sam ju iglom prema gore, i kvrcnula da balonček ode gore, i malo stisnula da kapljica ode van, onak, kak rade sestrice, ali još je bilo zraka, onak malo, ali ja sam ipak piknula, i mislim da to nema veze...uglavnom, službeno je, krenuli smo!!! ; ))

----------


## corinaII

Inana vidiš da nije teško  :Klap:  :Klap: 
Ja sam dana s drugi dan pikalica.........kad ideš na ultrazvuk ...

----------


## špelkica

> cure,
> jel može netko pomoći. Suprug i ja se borimo s enterococcusom feacalis. Doktor je mm rekao da ako do sad nije otiša da ni neće. Mi još nismo obavili ni prve prave konzultacije na SD-u jer mora biti sve čisto i sad nam sve stoji. Kako je krenulo trebat će nam 100 godina da uopće negdje krenemo. Ima li tko kakav savjet?


I ja sam dobila nalaze briseva i ista ta bakterija. Pretpostavljam da mi neće dati ništa, reći će mi da se mažem Actigelom ili nešto slično, prošli put mi ništa nije dao jer nemam nikakvih tegoba, nije bilo upale. Nisam znala da bi mogla biti takva frka

----------


## inana

> Inana vidiš da nije teško 
> Ja sam dana s drugi dan pikalica.........kad ideš na ultrazvuk ...


idem u ponedjeljak, 4,, pa bude pal dogovor za dalje. A ti?

----------


## nina977

Cure,ja imam punkciju u četvrtak,imamo 3 folikula,držite fige!

----------


## ValaMala

Bravo na pikanju *inana*! Vidiš da ti to možeš!  :Smile:

----------


## linalena

Nina977 jel to prirodni postupak??? Ak je, dal si kaj cugala, pikala ???

----------


## linalena

Naša lista lijekova:

Kiara79        273 od 15.11
Inana          278 od 16.11
Lily             287 od 18.11    STIGLI 23.2  
Arizona311   307 od 30.11    STIGLI  3.3
CorinaII       340 od 14.12     STIGLI  15.3

Isabel          381  od   20.1      očekujemo početkom travnja?? 

lberc             5 od 11.1
Maslina1973   40  od 1.2          očekujemo polovicom travnja??
Sany7          46 od 5.2
Tanjam         51 od 8.2
Linalena        61                    očekujemo početkom svibnja??
Špelkica        63
nina977        103                    polovica svibnja???
kordica         109  od 9.3
jo1974          138                     lipanj???


Isabel jesi zvala????

----------


## nina977

> Nina977 jel to prirodni postupak??? Ak je, dal si kaj cugala, pikala ???


Pila sam od 3-7 dc Klomifen 2x2 i od 8 dc po jedan Menopur(ukupno 6).Dr.B je zadovoljan reakcijom al mene je strah dal bude šta u folikulima.

----------


## nina977

Linalena,u kojoj si ti fazi?

----------


## arizona311

Vratila se sa punkcije. Imamo 7 jajnih stanica. MM je bio na TESE, sper. nađeni. Sve u svemu dobro je prošlo, izdržali smo svaki svoju punkciju.  
Sutra zovem da vidimo kako napreduju.  Pozdrav

nina977 sretno na punkciji

Za naše pikalice :Klap:

----------


## MASLINA1973

[
Linalena, neka tako bude... Zvat ću 11. 4. (ponedjeljak :Smile:  pa ćemo vidjeti. Javljam odmah, naravno. :Very Happy:

----------


## lberc

Inana,super da se možeš sama piknut....ja se ne bojim igle,al se sama nemrem
Nina,sretno na punkciji u četvrtak
Arizona,super za stanice...sad se samo nek oplode

Maslina,ja sam pitala u petak za lijekove,rekl ami je sestra da bi ovaj tjedan trebali stići konačno oni lijekovi do broja,mislim da je rekla 390,i da nazovem prvo je rekla za dva mjeseca,a onda je rekla da ipak nazovem za mjesec dana.
Ipak bum ja išla u postupak(nadam se) u 5 mjesecu,u 4 nema šanse da stignem.

----------


## corinaII

Hej ja sam ti u petak gore ali  ću sigurno biti i u ponedjeljak pa bi mogla neka kavica pasti  :Wink:

----------


## inana

cure, jel ja kaj griješim, ili to tak mora biti, mene peče ova pikice, mislim, peče me još jače ako imalo brže hoću istisnuti, ali ovak ju mic po mic, ali onda me počne peći i malo svrbiti, mislim, tak je i vas, jelda? mislim nemam kaj fulati, ali ja se još i maltene okupam u alkoholu, i nije mi niš crveno, tak da mislim da bi moglo biti to normalno...

----------


## inana

> Bravo na pikanju *inana*! Vidiš da ti to možeš!


hehehe, ako koga treba bocnuti, ja sam dobrovoljka!sreća da si ti s time gotova pa te nebum morala ja spikati, hehehe!doduše kad bu trebalo klince cjepiti, bum ih ja u pol cjene, za trojčeke- treći bu gratis!

----------


## MASLINA1973

> Maslina,ja sam pitala u petak za lijekove,rekl ami je sestra da bi ovaj tjedan trebali stići konačno oni lijekovi do broja,mislim da je rekla 390,i da nazovem prvo je rekla za dva mjeseca,a onda je rekla da ipak nazovem za mjesec dana.
> Ipak bum ja išla u postupak(nadam se) u 5 mjesecu,u 4 nema šanse da stignem.


Neka mi samo dobijemo lijekove, a onda se možemo dogovoriti s dr., zar ne? Mi ćemo probati još jedan AIH u travnju, a onda ćemo, nadam se, u svibnju također na IVF. A do tada pijem ciklu, gutam Folic i tako svakodnevno. Valjda će biti "rezultata". 

Čini mi se da je najava o dva mjeseca ipak neoptimistična, a nama treba optimizma, zar ne? Nazvat ću ih sredinom travnja pa ćemo vidjeti.

----------


## corinaII

Inana mene zna peči od alkohola ako se ne osuši dobro tako da ti ja namažem dio gdje ču se piknuti pa pričekam da se malo posuši pa onda se piknem. Neznam jel imaš Decapeptile pa njih izvadi iz frižidera sat ipo prije pa te neče peckati.

----------


## arizona311

inana mene je također Decapeptil lagano peckao. Polagano sam stiskala špricu, a povremeno i malo stala. Ništa strašno.

Moje male mrve su se oplodile. U petak idem po njih, jupiiiiii :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Lily

inana, draga, vidim da si pikalica i još sama svoj majstor, bravo! sve curke u akciji sretno, nama koje čekamo svoj red da što prije dočekamo i krenemo po bebice! ja čekam nalaz brisa držite fige da bude ok, pa da za 10-ak dana krenem, joj da bar!

----------


## corinaII

Arizona draga neka bude veselo i neka ti ovaj put bude dobitni

----------


## corinaII

Drage moje evo ja se danas pakiram, sređujem malo po kuči i tako, sutra ujutro krečem za Zagreb i ostajem oko 10-tak dana. U petak prva folikumetrija.

----------


## nina977

Arizona,bravo za mrvice!

----------


## MalaMa

svim curama, pikalicama i čekalicama sretno!!

----------


## kiara79

> svim curama, pikalicama i čekalicama sretno!!


 
ovo ću potpisati i lijepo vas pozdraviti...na neko vrijeme se malo isključujem sa foruma.. :Bye: 
moram se malo srediti sama sa sobom... :Kiss:

----------


## mare41

kiara, aj al nemoj dugo :Smile: , proljeće je, sigurno još i sličica fali :Smile: , idemo dalje, to nam je sudbina.

----------


## arizona311

*kiara*, žao mi je što nas na kratko napuštaš. Mislimo na tebe :Love:

----------


## linalena

*Kiara* ne nas napuštati, pliz stara naj naj naj.
Sigurno strašno boli tvoje iskustvo, al daj , dobiti ćete već jednom dobru stanicu, tvoj muž ima dobar spermio pa da vidiš kak ćete krasnog sineka dobiti. Neka doktor isprobava raznorazne kombinacije lijekova i već će jedna upaliti. Jeste isprobali one polustimulirane postupke???

Ja danas bila ujutro gore i uopće nije bila gužva,valjda nas je bilo 14 za folikulometriju i 1 punkcija. Kak je taj par meni sladak, onak mlad, veseli joj mora im upaliti iz prve~~~~~~
Mi eto sutra odmrzavamo zadnju trojku

----------


## MASLINA1973

> inana mene je također Decapeptil lagano peckao. Polagano sam stiskala špricu, a povremeno i malo stala. Ništa strašno.
> 
> Moje male mrve su se oplodile. U petak idem po njih, jupiiiiii


Arizona311, čestitam ti!!!!

----------


## inana

> Inana mene zna peči od alkohola ako se ne osuši dobro tako da ti ja namažem dio gdje ču se piknuti pa pričekam da se malo posuši pa onda se piknem. Neznam jel imaš Decapeptile pa njih izvadi iz frižidera sat ipo prije pa te neče peckati.


da, imam njih, i do sada sam ih vadila po 45 min van iz frižića, ali sam pročitala da ih stavim u ruku i tak malo držim, da se brže zagrije, i da se pohvalim- niš me nije peklo, onak, samo dok sam malo čupala iglu, i onak me malo svrbilo, ali sve manje nego onda, tak da- idemo dalje...

----------


## arizona311

Znate li da li se nakon transfera na SD dobiva npr.decapeptyl. Da znam što očekivati ali i tražiti.

----------


## bugaboo

Arizona cestitam na 3 mrvice!

Ja sam u zadnjem postupku na SD dobila Decapeptyl 5 dnt.

----------


## Gosparka

> Znate li da li se nakon transfera na SD dobiva npr.decapeptyl. Da znam što očekivati ali i tražiti.


 
Je, ja sam ga dobila za 1.dnt.

----------


## nina977

Cure,evo ja se vratila sa punkcije,nakraju bila samo dva folikuka a 2 su vjerojatno noćas pukla,dobili 2js.Sutra zovemo i nadamo se najboljem. :Smile:

----------


## MalaMa

> ovo ću potpisati i lijepo vas pozdraviti...na neko vrijeme se malo isključujem sa foruma..
> moram se malo srediti sama sa sobom...


kiara,
žao mi je što odlaziš, ali razumijem, ponekad je potrebno malo se odmaknuti od svega ovoga
lijepo se odmori  :Smile:

----------


## Snekica

*Kiara*, sretno, draga! Potpuno te razumijem!  :Kiss:

----------


## Palcicazg

danas mi je 8 DC i obavila sam folikulometriju, doktor je za sada zadovoljan na reakciju jajnika
u dugom sam protokolu i piknula sam 15 decapeptyla i 17 menopura (danas zadnja 2 menopura)
malo sam napuhnuta i super se osjećam
sutra opet folikulometrija, i vjerojatno pon. ili ut. punkcija  :Very Happy: 

osjećam se ko prava koka s jajcima  :Laughing: 

morala sam i krv vaditi, sestra mi je napisala uputnicu za E2 i još nekaj kaj baš i nisam zapamtila, jako sam se žurila  
ne znam zašto sam vadila krv, al doktor zna, očito postoji razlog

----------


## frenchgirl

Evo da se javim po prvi puta jer ste mi puno pomogle, a možda nekome i moj primjer pomogne. Dakle bila sam na listi od prošle godine 12 mj. i doktor mi je rekao da zovem u ožujku. Nadobudno sam nazvala 1.3. i rečeno mi je da nazovem 15. Ali kako ja volim rješavati stvari licem u lice, odem ja 15 gore i pitam za lijekove. Pita me sestra koje koristim, ja kažem Gonale i Decap. a ona kaže nazovite iza 10.4.! Ušokirala sam se. Ništa, odem doma, prolaze dani, ja uskoro trebam dobiti mengu i odlučim se ponovo otići gore.  Na upit o lijekovima kaže sestra da imaju Decap. ali ne i Gonale ali da imaju menopaur pa da će pitati doktora može li to. Dr. B. me pregledao da nema ciste, propisao mi ovu terapiju (dec+men.) i sad smo u fazi da vidimo da li će biti bolje, gore ili isto kao prošli put. 
Poruka svima: ne čekajte, idite i pitajte jer ćete možda imati sreće kao i ja padobranac!

----------


## linalena

French ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ i bravo za upornost

----------


## corinaII

Ja sam ujutro isto  na folikumetriji pa ako ima netko za kavicu nek se javi :Coffee:

----------


## Palcicazg

ja bi rado na kavicu i upoznala još cura, ali radim od 7:30 i uvijek jurim na posao jer kasnim

----------


## linalena

Imam transfer u ponedjeljak

----------


## MASLINA1973

> Imam transfer u ponedjeljak


Sretno! :Smile:  :Klap:

----------


## corinaII

Linalena sretno i neka bude veselo s velikom betom  :Smile:

----------


## corinaII

Evo i ja sam jutros bila na prvoj folikumetriji 7dc. Bila je dr.T i rekla mi je " o vidi jaja kao u priči"..........u ponedjeljak opet na folikumetriju i na dogovor za anasteziju jer ih  ima jako puno.UF valjda neče biti velike hiperstimulacije..

----------


## nina977

> Imam transfer u ponedjeljak


Jeeeee,super!I ja sam u ponedjeljak na transferu !

----------


## MalaMa

linalena sretno!

----------


## Lily

joj cure pucam po šavovima! izljiečila 1 bakteriju, a uzgojila ne 1 nego 2 nove!  :Crying or Very sad:  ja fino planirala za tj dana krenut u  postupak koji sanjam, a sad ko zna kad ću.... luda sam više!

----------


## linalena

Ninač onda se morti vidimo, na transferu~~~~~~
A sada jedno pitanje, kada da dođem na transfer????

Ja zbunjola danas 5 puta pitala dal je to istina kaj mi kažu ali ne i kada da dođem i kaj da pijem guram????

----------


## inana

> Imam transfer u ponedjeljak


i ja sam gore u pon!

----------


## nina977

Linalena,ni ja nisam pitala u koje vrijeme,doći ću negdje iza 9,sve ovisi koliko će biti punkcija taj dan.

Stvarno nemam pojma dal trebaš uzimat kakvu terapiju.Možda utrići?!

----------


## linalena

Meni biologica rekla da imaju puno punkcija, znači ne prije 9. Mislim da sam na prvom transferu uzimala Andolo100 i utrogestan al me znam od kojeg dana i tako to

Idem se ovaj vikend pošteno istrčati sa pesekom, jer onda jedno vrijeme nema trčanja, samo navlačenja i šetkanja

----------


## MalaMa

> joj cure pucam po šavovima! izljiečila 1 bakteriju, a uzgojila ne 1 nego 2 nove!  ja fino planirala za tj dana krenut u  postupak koji sanjam, a sad ko zna kad ću.... luda sam više!


joj lily, znam kako ti je, nemoj očajavati, nakon prvog šoka shvatiš da si ne možeš izbrisati činjenicu da su bakterije tu, ali si možeš pomoći da ih sljedeći put ne bude. ja sam npr. uzela bočicu gyho-pro. to ti je mješavina eteričnih ulja koja se pošprica na dnevni uložak il direktno. trebalo bi pomoći u otklanjanu bakterija, uz to pijem i vodu sa srebrom i puuuno tekućine pa bumo vidli. mi nismo ni blizu postupka ali tapkamo na mjestu zbog briseva. sretno!  :Yes:

----------


## arizona311

Evo i mene nakon nekog vremena. U petak vraćena 3 trodnevna embrije. Beta oko 13/04. Odmaram. čitam i gledam tv.

nina, linalena sretno na transferima.

----------


## arizona311

> A sada jedno pitanje, kada da dođem na transfer????
> 
> Ja zbunjola danas 5 puta pitala dal je to istina kaj mi kažu ali ne i kada da dođem i kaj da pijem guram????


Evo možda ti ja mogu pomoći.
U petak su bila 3 transfera. Rekli su da dođemo u 9, ali još je bilo cura za folikul. i punkcije, tako da smo čekale negdje do 10, 10.30h
Od tableta sam imala sa sobom dvije kapsule utrića koje je dr. stavila nakon transfera. U otpusnom pismu piše koja je daljna terapija.

----------


## arizona311

Joj cure moje, koliko sam sretna toliko sam u drugu ruku i ljuta. Naime desilo se sljedeće.

Dođem ujutro na transf. i prvo otiđer do labar. da pitam kakvo je stanje. Kaže meni biolog. "dijeca su vam super, odlično se razvijaju" sva tri embrija.
Ja: super, znaći vratit ćete mi dva zbog rizika od trojki itd. A ona meni da je to nemoguće jer po ZAKONU koliko embrija se oplodi toliko moraju vratiti.
I još počne nešto mljeti da je to moguće samo u Slov. (mislila je na zamrzavanje). 
Stvarno me ovakve stravi uzrujaju, prije postupka sam trebala biti upoznata s POLITIKOM BOLNICE, a ne ovako na kraju. U tom trenu sam bila i ljuta i sretna, ali na žalost bez mogućnosti vlastitog odabira. 

Vjerujem da bi isto postupila i da sam znala za ovo, jer sa našom dijagnozom azosperm. ne bi se kockala. Ali da sam ljuta, jesam i zato želim da svi ovo pročitaju kako bi bili upoznati na vrijeme.

Naravno nakon transf. niti jedna cura nije ni minutu dodatno odležala, samo:možete ići, sljedeći....
4 preostale jajne stanice- nisu bile kvalitetne, a MM sperma također (do koje smo jedva došli). Naravno da ništa nije zamrznuto jer nije valjalo (koga tu oni muljaju, mene sigurne ne).

Toliko, idem na odmor u horizontalu (ipak moram dobro čuvati tri mrve)  :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen: 

Svima želim sve najbolje i što prije ostvarenje najveće želje. PUSA

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

> Joj cure moje, koliko sam sretna toliko sam u drugu ruku i ljuta. Naime desilo se sljedeće.
> 
> Dođem ujutro na transf. i prvo otiđer do labar. da pitam kakvo je stanje. Kaže meni biolog. "dijeca su vam super, odlično se razvijaju" sva tri embrija.
> Ja: super, znaći vratit ćete mi dva zbog rizika od trojki itd. A ona meni da je to nemoguće jer po ZAKONU koliko embrija se oplodi toliko moraju vratiti.
> I još počne nešto mljeti da je to moguće samo u Slov. (mislila je na zamrzavanje). 
> Stvarno me ovakve stravi uzrujaju, prije postupka sam trebala biti upoznata s POLITIKOM BOLNICE, a ne ovako na kraju. U tom trenu sam bila i ljuta i sretna, ali na žalost bez mogućnosti vlastitog odabira. 
> 
> Vjerujem da bi isto postupila i da sam znala za ovo, jer sa našom dijagnozom azosperm. ne bi se kockala. Ali da sam ljuta, jesam i zato želim da svi ovo pročitaju kako bi bili upoznati na vrijeme.
> 
> ...


Draga moja i meni se to isto, al baš isto dogodilo

----------


## inana

...da se bar nama tak nekaj desi... nebi se ljutila... ; ))

----------


## Aurora*

> ...da se bar nama tak nekaj desi... nebi se ljutila... ; ))


*inana* postoji ona neka izreka koja kaze P_azi sta si zelis, moglo bi se ostvariti..._ Trudnoca s trojkama je tako rizicna, da je nitko nikome ne bi mogao pozeljeti, a kamol i sebi. Dok se u svijetu tezi prema SETu (single embryo transfer) u Hrvatskoj nas prisiljavaju na transfer cak *tri* embrija!

Buduci da je *Iva Mia 2009* imala isto iskustvo kao arizona311 osjecam potrebu i duznost da jos jednom ponovim ono sto sam vec napisala na Odbrojavanju:

*arizona311* ovo sto ti se desilo je nasilje nad pacijentima.  Prisilili su te da ucinis nesto protiv svoje volje i to pozivajuci se na  zakon u kojem uopce ne pise to sto ti je receno. 

Kao prvo, u zakonu nigdje ne pise da se mora vratiti onoliko embrija koliko ih ima. 

I kao drugo, Clanak 9., stavak treci  odredjuje da mozes povuci svoj pristanak (ako je npr. politika bolnice  takva da od tebe traze pristanak na oplodnju tri jajne stanice) sve dok  zametci nisu uneseni u tijelo.

Osim toga i Clanak 15., stavak drugi  govori nesto bitno u vezi unosa zametaka u tijelo, na sto bi se barem  lijecnici trebali pozivati, kada treba odluciti o tome koliko zametaka  da se vrati.

Koliko god ovaj zakon bio ogranicavajuc, manjkav i nedorecen u njemu  ipak ima dovoljno zakonskih odredbi na koje se mozemo pozvati da se ne  bi doveli u situaciju poput ove koju je imala arizona311, zato je jako  bitno da smo *dobro informirani*.

----------


## inana

> *inana* postoji ona neka izreka koja kaze P_azi sta si zelis, moglo bi se ostvariti..._ Trudnoca s trojkama je tako rizicna, da je nitko nikome ne bi mogao pozeljeti, a kamol i sebi. Dok se u svijetu tezi prema SETu (single embryo transfer) u Hrvatskoj nas prisiljavaju na transfer cak *tri* embrija!
> 
> Buduci da je *Iva Mia 2009* imala isto iskustvo kao arizona311 osjecam potrebu i duznost da jos jednom ponovim ono sto sam vec napisala na Odbrojavanju:
> 
> *arizona311* ovo sto ti se desilo je nasilje nad pacijentima.  Prisilili su te da ucinis nesto protiv svoje volje i to pozivajuci se na  zakon u kojem uopce ne pise to sto ti je receno. 
> 
> Kao prvo, u zakonu nigdje ne pise da se mora vratiti onoliko embrija koliko ih ima. 
> 
> I kao drugo, Clanak 9., stavak treci  odredjuje da mozes povuci svoj pristanak (ako je npr. politika bolnice  takva da od tebe traze pristanak na oplodnju tri jajne stanice) sve dok  zametci nisu uneseni u tijelo.
> ...


ok, vagat ću svaku riječ, mislila sam- da bar nama nađu jajne stanice, da se uspiju oploditi i da sve bude ok, nisam mislila ništa loše...ali dobro...

----------


## linalena

Komadi ajd da vidimo tko sve ima sutra punkciju il transfer???

PUNKCIJA

TRANSFER
1. Linalena

----------


## arizona311

inana, skužila sam ja tebe  :Kiss: 
Ovaj moj post je bio samo info. za sve koje se nađu u istoj situaciji, da znaju svoja prava.

Kako si ti, pikanje u redu?
Meni je baš MM dao jučer prvu pikicu u guzu i moram ti reći da mi je puno lakše davati si sama. Sva sam drhtala od iščekivanja iglice. :Embarassed:

----------


## Palcicazg

pozdrav, evo i ja sam na punkciji sutra, 

koliko sam skužila u petak, ima nas dosta  :Smile: 
curke vidimo se  :Smile:

----------


## corinaII

Meni su u prošlom postutpku isto bila vračena tri zametka ali eto niti jedan se nije primio.....Ja sam na kontroli ujutro 10d.c, uf moram se dogovoriti za anasteziju.
Palčice tebi je sutra punkcija, nek ti je sretno i neka prođe što bezbolnije. Koliko imaš folikula?

----------


## corinaII

Inana vidim da si i ti u ponedjeljak na folikumetriji, kako stoje stvari kod tebe? Kako ti s inekcijama i koji ti je dan ciklusa ?

----------


## inana

arizona311 i corinaII ovak, u pon sam krenula s decapeptylom, sama se pikam i sama sebi se divim, a kaj je najbolje, i mm mi se divi, jer veli da bi on pao u nesvjest... e sad, m bi trebala stići danas i sutra mi rekao doći na folicumetriju, i rekao je da ako bi kasnila, pa mi sutra bude prvi dan, da se netrebam skidati nego samo da uđem, da budemo samo dogovorili koliko menopura...i sad sam ja malo zbunjena jer imam osječaj da bu kasnila ali onak, možda i tjedan dana, nekak mi se čini... valjda od ljeka...a nadam se da nebude, jer onda to se oduži do Uskrsa...bolje da niš ne mislim, neg da se samo nadam da mi dođe makar do večeri, to mi još bolje jer bar nebum morala na uzv, i tak mi je to foll bolno...e sad mene nekaj drugo muči, ove pikice su mi u šprici, dobro, i štoperica isto tak, ali ovaj nije, rekla mi Kiara da mi treba inzulinska šprica i po dvije igle, krača i dulja, kaj to tnači da mi za tj. dana treba npr. 7 šprica, 7 dugih igla i 7 kratkih, ili samo jedna duga za mješanje, ili i samo jedna šprica pa samo igle mjenjam ili?E i da, i ja se sama pikam, i mislim da bi me više bolilo da me mm pika, ovak ja to zbavim na brzaka... ine peče više!!!

----------


## kiara79

rekla sam da neću pisati.. :Grin: 
inana za 7 dana treba ti 7 igala velikih za razređivanje i navlačenje lijeka iz bočice i 7 inzulinskih iglica za pikanje i 7 šprica..
igle se OBAVEZNO svaki dan mijenjaju... :Shy kiss:

----------


## kiara79

i šprice se naravno mijenjaju svaki dan.. :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## inana

> i šprice se naravno mijenjaju svaki dan..


hehehe, tak sam si i mislila, pa si gruntam, valjda sam dobro skužila... ali znaš kaj? baš mi je drago da si se javila, pa makar i zbog toga, kad tebe vidim upaljenu, nekak mi ljepše...onak, fališ mi, a ja sam ti najveći navijač! kiss!

----------


## corinaII

Inana ja sam bila pitala sestru da mi da  jednu veliku iglu za mučkanje i jednu malu za bockanje, tako da znam kupiti u apoteci koje mi trebaju. Isto sam pitala i za špricu tako da sam bila kupila  u apoteci nije skupo.Čak mislim da nekada znaju odmah dati uz Menopure ako ih pitaš. Ja sam ovaj put na Gonalima a oni več dolaze u paketiču sa svim priborom.

----------


## arizona311

Imam viška šprica i otopina koje su mi ostale od gonala, oko 8 komada.
Sve sam lijepo spremila pa ako želiš, javi.

----------


## Palcicazg

> Meni su u prošlom postutpku isto bila vračena tri zametka ali eto niti jedan se nije primio.....Ja sam na kontroli ujutro 10d.c, uf moram se dogovoriti za anasteziju.
> Palčice tebi je sutra punkcija, nek ti je sretno i neka prođe što bezbolnije. Koliko imaš folikula?


Dr. T mi je rekla da ih ima dosta, možda i bolje da ne znam koliko točno imam jer me strah punkcije
trebam popiti normabel i voltaren, najradije bi popila duplu dozu..

inana svaka ti čas kaj se sama pikaš, ja nemrem i nemrem ni gledati dok me MM pika,
sretno svima, tako da budemo proljetne trudnice

----------


## bugaboo

Palcice sretno sutra na punkciji, nemoj prerano popiti voltaren i nomabel da te vec ne popusti dok dodjes na red.

----------


## katka22

Ej curke...
obavili i mi naše prve konzultacije prošli tjedan, a situacija je sljedeća: nakon što sam doktoru ispričala što mi se sve kroz ovo par godina izdešavalo, ostao je u najmanju ruku šokiran. Stavio nas je odma na listu za gonale, obećao mi totalnu anesteziju, s obzirom na moje iskustvo na punkciji, to je jedina opcija da sam se uopće i odlučila pokušati ponovo...
Na listi smo br. 159..reko nam je da zovemo u 6.mj. za lijekove, pa da ćemo onda sve detaljno dogovorit. Postupak očekujemo otprilike u 9.mj.  Rekao je ako nam se ne čeka do jeseni bez akcije, da možemo probat neku opciju s klomifenima, ali mi smo za IVF + Gonal što je i prvi put bilo uspješno, a par mjeseci nam ne čini nikakvu razliku ( razmišljanja sam, nek još ovo ljeto provedemo šlank na plaži, a od jeseni ćemo se onda debljati...)
S doktorom sam prezadovoljna, oduševljena, strašno mi je simpatičan i spreman na odgovore i komunikaciju...nije nas ni sekunde požurivao, na što nisam navikla ( na VV je sve uvik bilo na horuk, jednom mi se skoro desilo da sam izašla u čekaonu bez suknje, od puste žurbe...)

----------


## Lily

> joj lily, znam kako ti je, nemoj očajavati, nakon prvog šoka shvatiš da si ne možeš izbrisati činjenicu da su bakterije tu, ali si možeš pomoći da ih sljedeći put ne bude. ja sam npr. uzela bočicu gyho-pro. to ti je mješavina eteričnih ulja koja se pošprica na dnevni uložak il direktno. trebalo bi pomoći u otklanjanu bakterija, uz to pijem i vodu sa srebrom i puuuno tekućine pa bumo vidli. mi nismo ni blizu postupka ali tapkamo na mjestu zbog briseva. sretno!


hej Malama, zainteresirala si me s ovim gyho-pro, al moram priznat da nisam nikad čula za to  :Embarassed:  gdje to kupiš, u apoteci ili? ja trenutno stavljam vivag vaginalete, i još ću pit lactogyn pa ćemo vidit, a da stvar bude bolja gin mi dao anitibiotik i napomenuo da baš nije siguran da će mi s tim proć, a sve zato što su bakterijetine otporna gamad i tih par antibiotika koji bi bili ok ne smijem pit, tak da trošim ove a ko zna dal će bit ikakvog učinka.. jooj! ja se nadala da ću bit proljetna trudnica, eh izgleda da ću ipak bit ljetna  :Cool: 
u svakom slučaju i tebi sretno s rješavanjem briseva, uh mene su već prije koštali živaca, sad opet tako da se razumijemo...  :Love:

----------


## MASLINA1973

> Ej curke...
> obavili i mi naše prve konzultacije prošli tjedan, a situacija je sljedeća: nakon što sam doktoru ispričala što mi se sve kroz ovo par godina izdešavalo, ostao je u najmanju ruku šokiran. Stavio nas je odma na listu za gonale, obećao mi totalnu anesteziju, s obzirom na moje iskustvo na punkciji, to je jedina opcija da sam se uopće i odlučila pokušati ponovo...
> Na listi smo br. 159..reko nam je da zovemo u 6.mj. za lijekove, pa da ćemo onda sve detaljno dogovorit. Postupak očekujemo otprilike u 9.mj.  Rekao je ako nam se ne čeka do jeseni bez akcije, da možemo probat neku opciju s klomifenima, ali mi smo za IVF + Gonal što je i prvi put bilo uspješno, a par mjeseci nam ne čini nikakvu razliku ( razmišljanja sam, nek još ovo ljeto provedemo šlank na plaži, a od jeseni ćemo se onda debljati...)
> S doktorom sam prezadovoljna, oduševljena, strašno mi je simpatičan i spreman na odgovore i komunikaciju...nije nas ni sekunde požurivao, na što nisam navikla ( na VV je sve uvik bilo na horuk, jednom mi se skoro desilo da sam izašla u čekaonu bez suknje, od puste žurbe...)


Katka, kad pročitam ovako optimistične poruke i sama sam sigurnija u uspjeh! Drago mi je što si zadovoljna posjetom, razgovorom i dr. I držim ti fige za sve poduhvate :Smile:

----------


## linalena

Svima sutra sretno na punkcijama, folikulometrijama i posebno na transferima i puno puno ~~~~

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

> Svima sutra sretno na punkcijama, folikulometrijama i posebno na transferima i puno puno ~~~~


 
X

----------


## linalena

Dobro jutro svima i eto nas začas gore na hrpi, ~~~~ za brze i dobre folikulometrije, za bezbolne i prodiktivne punkcije, te posebno za uspješno transfere

----------


## n&a

prijavljujem da sam i ja pikalica decap. od subote, idući ponedjeljak kontrola na 24dc, pa ćemo vidjeti dalje...
nisam nikada bila u ovako dugom postupku pikanja,valjda će biti uspješan
~~~~ za sve akcije

----------


## inana

hehehe, došla, obavila i sve gotovo u sat vremena,uzv je trajao oko 3 sekunde, i dala mi sestra one šprice i igle tak da ni to netrebam kupiti, samo nastaviti s bockanjem... idemo dalje...

----------


## corinaII

Hej Inana znači kod tebe prošlo sve ok. Uf jutros je baš bila gužva ali brzo to ide. Ja sam isto jutros bila, ujutro opet pa mislim da bi u četvrtak ili petak trebala biti punkcija. Doktorica T. rekla da na svakom jajniku ima oko 13-15 folikula veličine 14-16mm. Ufff al ih je puno.

----------


## inana

> Hej Inana znači kod tebe prošlo sve ok. Uf jutros je baš bila gužva ali brzo to ide. Ja sam isto jutros bila, ujutro opet pa mislim da bi u četvrtak ili petak trebala biti punkcija. Doktorica T. rekla da na svakom jajniku ima oko 13-15 folikula veličine 14-16mm. Ufff al ih je puno.


ma kakva gužva?nije to niš kak je bilo prošli petak, koma živa- dobro, predprošli je sad već... hehe, blago tebi da ima jajčeka, sad treba držat figice!ali ja bila oko 7, već bile 3 za punkcije koliko sam ja vidjela, pa kaj se mora doći tak rano?koma...

----------


## linalena

evo mene sa transfera, imamo dvije 6-stanične mrvice na čuvanju, kaže biologicca da su super a kak je krio da je uobičajeno malo kasniti u razvoju. Ali kaj da kažem da su bolje nego u svježem transferu, tada peti dan 4stanične a sada 4dan 6stanične, sada malo odmora i velike bete pred Uskrs
I da eto već mi je pes pored mene na krevetu a ja se nesmijem uzbuđivati pa nek bude

----------


## Palcicazg

Danas je bilo 11 punkcija, dosta prirodnjaka. Mene dosta boljela punkcija, kako nisam puno pitala Dr. mislim da sam imala puno folikula, ali samo 2 JS.
Nadala sam se da ću ih imati i za zamrzavanje, loša reakcija. Nakon punkcije sam krvarila i ostavili su me da ležim malo, uglavnom sve je ok.

Linalena, baš mi je drago kaj smo se srele gore, samo ti čuvaj svoje mrvice  :Smile:

----------


## nina977

Prijavljujem transfer 2 mrvice 6-stanična i 8-stanična.

Linalena,drago mi je da smo se upoznale i želim ti da tvoje mrvice ostanu kod tebe :Smile:

----------


## MalaMa

lily, zeznuto je to s bakterijama, lako podivljaju. i je sam razmišljala o lacogynu, pila sam ga davno, ali eto ovaj put sam uzela gyno-pro. kupila sam ga u ljekarni, proizvođač je aromara, na njihovima stranicama imaš o tome- kombinaciji raznoraznih ulja. kod njih je jefiniji, u ljekarni je 74 kn, no meni se nije dalo tražiti njihove trgovine.
vjerujem da može samo pomoći, a dobro je što na to bakterije ne postaju otporne.
želim ti u ljeto trudnički trbuh!  :Klap:

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

> lily, zeznuto je to s bakterijama, lako podivljaju. i je sam razmišljala o lacogynu, pila sam ga davno, ali eto ovaj put sam uzela gyno-pro. kupila sam ga u ljekarni, proizvođač je aromara, na njihovima stranicama imaš o tome- kombinaciji raznoraznih ulja. kod njih je jefiniji, u ljekarni je 74 kn, no meni se nije dalo tražiti njihove trgovine.
> vjerujem da može samo pomoći, a dobro je što na to bakterije ne postaju otporne.
> želim ti u ljeto trudnički trbuh!


 
Curke evo jedan zdravo seljački recept pa tko voli....papajte puno češnjaka na bilo koji način ..... bakterije ga ne vole  :Smile:

----------


## Palcicazg

Zvala sam lab i mrvice su spremne za transfer u petak  :Very Happy:

----------


## nina977

> Zvala sam lab i mrvice su spremne za transfer u petak


Bravo za tvoje mrvice!

----------


## jo1974

cure moje svima želim sretne ishode ja odlazim na privremeni rad u njemačku i vračam se krajem 6 mjeseca,kad i planiram da ču upasti u postupak kako je i bio dogovor mene zanima koji je br. po redu sad ,dali su počeli obavljati postupke od ove godine i koji je broj tome bliže eto da se malo imam čemu nadati dok me nema,ja svakako zovem krajem petog i polovicom 6 mjeseca da piotam jesu li stigli ljekovi,i još nešto pošto mene nema a ljekove ako slučajno stignu jeli mi može moj suprug podići ljekove kad bude išo  raditi spermiogram gore,uili to baš moram biti ja osobno,i dali treba kakvu uputnicu kad se ljekove dižu,baš sam opširna ko da idem, prvi puta u postupak  :Smile:  pozz

----------


## corinaII

Jo1974 mislim da ljekove možeš dignuti samo ti ali nazovi S.Duh pa pitaj.Kad dođeš pridignuti ljekove traže tvoj potpis kod preuzimanja. Uputnica ti treba ako ideš uz putni nalog jer putni nalog ti ne vrijedi bez uputnice tj. ne mogu ga pravdati u HZZ-o. Tako je meni rekla sestra kad sam išla dignuti ljekove- imala sam uputnicu za kontrolni pregled uzv.
Nisam sigurna da su krenuli s postupcima od ove godine, ne znam do kojeg su broja stigli.Evo ja sam ti od prošle godine 12.mj i tek sam sada u postupku (br340 za ljekove). 
Najbolje da zvrcneš S.D pa pitaj sestru. Najbolje ti je zvati iza 12.30 jer ujutro ti je ludnica.

----------


## corinaII

> Zvala sam lab i mrvice su spremne za transfer u petak


 :Klap:  nek ti je sretno i neka bude veeeelika beta

----------


## corinaII

E da ne zaboravim bila sam jutros i punkcija je u četvrtak pod opčom anastezijom.....pa čemo vidjeti dalje..........
Zaboravila sam pitati dali trebam nositi papuče ili sl. na punkciju pod anastezijom. Do sad sam bila jedino na "živo" na punkciji pa me malo frka anastezije.

----------


## inana

pa kaj te košta da poneseš?a ako ne poneseš, pa nebudu te doma poslali jer nemaš šlapice, ne brini... niti za anesteziju ne brini, i bolje da spavaš... e a koji ti je dc, tj. koji bude bio na punkciji?to pitam onak, da se i ja malo zbrojim, hihihi.

----------


## corinaII

Hej Inana punkcija mi spada na 13dc. ali mislim da ti nema baš nekog pravila na točno koji dan ti je punkcija. Varira ti od 12-15dan makar je tako kod mene. Prvi put mi je punkcija bila 12dc. a drugi put 15d.c. i evo sad 13dc...... 
Kako si mi ti  :Smile:

----------


## kordica

Ja sam jutros vadila betu nakon 3. AIH-a i beta je 2,39. Išla sam odma gore pitat sestru kad da se javim za dalje i rekla je da još nisu riješili prošlu godinu a ja sam na 109 na listi za ovu godinu. Rekla mi je da nazovem za mjesec dana. Mislim da nebumo prije 7. mj došli na red. A do tad ćemo se trudit doma, nikad se ne zna. Sretno svima

----------


## linalena

Kordica žao mi je,  i svaka ti čast na ovako brzom Idemo dalje!

----------


## inana

> Hej Inana punkcija mi spada na 13dc. ali mislim da ti nema baš nekog pravila na točno koji dan ti je punkcija. Varira ti od 12-15dan makar je tako kod mene. Prvi put mi je punkcija bila 12dc. a drugi put 15d.c. i evo sad 13dc...... 
> Kako si mi ti


 a kaj da ti velim, pikam se, danas mi došla  ali malo prije pa se ne računa ko 1. dan, tak da brojim od sutra...i tak... e a kaj sad, meni su dali 2 kutije decapeptyla, a trebala bum još jednu, kaj samo dođem gore po još ili?tko zna kak to ide? A kaj se svega tiče, moraupaliti, danas sam vidjela dimnjačara...

----------


## linalena

Inana kako ćeš dolaziti na folikulometrije tako uvijek vodi brigu koliko još imaš pikica, a s obzirom da ćeš dolaziti svaki 2-3dan uvijek ćeš stići na vrijeme dobiti. Ja sam uvijek sa sobom imala jedan papir na kojem sam zbrajala i oduzimala, nakraju mi ni jedna pikica nije preostala, al sam još jedno 3 puta dobivala dodatak ali samo po nekoliko pikica , valjda upravo zato da nam ne ostaje nakon kraja stimulacije.
također pazi jer ti i za kasnije treba koji Decepeptyl

----------


## maya3

cure dali znate kad stiže nova pošiljka ljekova na SD? znam da ima menopura ali meni treba gonal  :Sad:

----------


## MASLINA1973

Zna li itko do kojega su broja došli na SD? Spremam se u ponedjeljak nazvati, ali do ponedjeljka je još puuuuno dana, a nestrpljenje ipak raste. Pitam se, pitam hoćemo li stići prije ljeta i godišnjih odmora...

----------


## lberc

Maslina,mm bi sutra trebao otić obavit spermiogram,pa budem i ja išla...budem pitala jer i mene interesira,ja sam broj 5,nadam se da budem išla u 5 mjesecu....javim do kojeg su broja stigli.

----------


## corinaII

Evo mene s punkcije......... dobili smo 17 ocita, zovemo ujutro da vidimo dalje

----------


## bugaboo

Vau Corina pa ti si prava koka! Nadam se da ce biti lijepih blastica :Grin:

----------


## linalena

bravo Corina jeeeeeeeee

Prava kokica, a sada da vibramo za stvaranje krasnih embrija ~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Isabel

Cure, imam ponovo pitanje za vas. Kako smo radi pape odgodili naš postupak za barem 4 mj., a na listi ljekova sam od početka godine te isti samo što nisu stigli, koja je gore procedura onda?

Da proformulirm pitanje: Da li me moji ljekovi, pod mojim imenom i brojem čekaju na SD-u i koliko? Ili ukoliko se ne pojavim neko vrijeme, moje ljekove daju nekom drugom? 
Jer ljekovi bi trebali doći u 4.mj, a mi prije 8. ili 9. mj. sigurno nećemo na konzultacije kod Baumana, tj. bar dok ne dobijem dobar nalaz pape. Radila sam kriopterpiju, i sad moramo čekati 4 mj. do kontrole.

Hvala  :Smile:

----------


## nina977

Bravoo Korina!

----------


## corinaII

Prava koka nesililica nema šta...... :Smile: 
Joj kako je ova anastezija prava stvar, ništa ne osjetiš.Probudiš se i za sat dva možeš iči doma. Malo me bolucka i još sam omamljena ali ok. Dr Bauman je umirao od smjeha samnom jutros jer sam ga 3-4 puta pitala koliko andola moram piti ma nikako da shvatim da je samo pola andola od 100. :Laughing:

----------


## MASLINA1973

> Maslina,mm bi sutra trebao otić obavit spermiogram,pa budem i ja išla...budem pitala jer i mene interesira,ja sam broj 5,nadam se da budem išla u 5 mjesecu....javim do kojeg su broja stigli.


Iberc, hvala!

----------


## maya3

> Cure, imam ponovo pitanje za vas. Kako smo radi pape odgodili naš postupak za barem 4 mj., a na listi ljekova sam od početka godine te isti samo što nisu stigli, koja je gore procedura onda?
> 
> Da proformulirm pitanje: Da li me moji ljekovi, pod mojim imenom i brojem čekaju na SD-u i koliko? Ili ukoliko se ne pojavim neko vrijeme, moje ljekove daju nekom drugom? 
> Jer ljekovi bi trebali doći u 4.mj, a mi prije 8. ili 9. mj. sigurno nećemo na konzultacije kod Baumana, tj. bar dok ne dobijem dobar nalaz pape. Radila sam kriopterpiju, i sad moramo čekati 4 mj. do kontrole.
> 
> Hvala


moj savjet ti je da čim ti stignu lijekovi da odeš po njih, jer će ti ih dati nekom drugom i opet ćeš biti na čekanju. ista situacija se meni desila lijekovi mi stigli u drugom mjesecu nisam odmah otišla po njih i oni su ih dali nekom drugom ( a mogla sam ovaj tjedan u postupak  :Sad: )

----------


## corinaII

Zvala sam jutros lab. transfer je u ponedjeljak

----------


## Palcicazg

corina sretno u ponedjeljak,
bila nam je danas dobra atmosfera u čekaonici, baš smo se zezale i bilo je super

vratili su mi 2 mrvice  :Zaljubljen:   :Zaljubljen:

----------


## linalena

jejejejejjjjjjj   Corina , Palcice prekrasno, biti će dječiceeeeee

Palcice jer to 5dan, blastice?????

----------


## arizona311

*corina* sretno u pon. na transferu. 

*palcice* super za mrve. Što su rekli kakve su. 
Da se lijepo drže uz mamu :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Palcicazg

piše mi da su 2 (cc)

----------


## arizona311

Glavno da su one tu i da ih dobro maziš i paziš.

Joj cure ajmo pokrenuti niz pozitnivnih beta sa SD  :Grin:

----------


## Palcicazg

može, može, niz pozitivnih beta, šaljem svima pozitivne vibrice


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## corinaII

Palcicazg nek su one sad na sigurnom kod mame :Heart:  :Heart: 
I nek bude velika beta  :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## sany 7

iberc jesi saznala do kojeg su broja stigli

----------


## nina977

Palcicazg,bravo za mrve,lijepo ih pazi i mazi!

Corina,sretno u ponedjeljak!

----------


## lberc

Cure,oprostite,mm nije išal u zg.jer nije mogao dobit slobodno.
Ljuta sam ko ris,do prošlig tjedna je bio na burzi i imal je vremena to obavit,a sad je počeo radit i nemre odmah dobit slobodno,sad mu je šef obećal slobodno u ponedjeljak....bumo vidli.

----------


## Lily

joj ne znam pisat il ne sve me sram jer se ovo vjerovatno nije nikom dogodilo osim mene al pošto sam sva izvan sebe moram pitat! kak sam na čekanju postupka zbog briseva, spremila ja lijekove u dodatni frižider u kojem su trenutno bili samo lijekovi jer su tu kao na sigurnom, i danas me nešto pukne idem ja vidit pikice, kad izvadim ovitrelle ono se bijeli ledić u šprici, nakon par minuta se vratilo u tekuće i ko da ništa nije bilo, a gonali nisu se baš kao zamrzli ostali su bistri al sam morala okrenut par puta gore dole špricu da bi se onako pretakalo, naravno da sam ih odma preselila u drugi frižider, i još izmjerila temp u ovom gdje su bili-3c, i sad me panika hvata oće mi valjat mislim ovitrelle bi još i kupila, al 20 gonala da mi propadne i da moram druge kupit ajme ne znam dal je slučajno ikoja imala sličnu situaciju i zna dal to utječe, dugo je do ponedjeljka kad ću nazvat sestre i pitat

----------


## modesty4

Lily u ovitrelle i gonalima ti je samo voda za miješati sa lijekom, stoga nije joj se ništa dogodilo. 
Zašto ih uopće držiš u frižideru? U frižideru samo moraju biti gotovi, već smućkani lijekovi, kao npr. decapeptyl!

----------


## Lily

misliš mogu se opustit? pa sestra mi je rekla da ih mogu držat u sobi ak ću u postupak kak sam trebala tada je to bilo nekih 2-3 tj, al ak mi brisevi ne budu ok i odgađa se postupak da ih stavim u friž i da im ništa neće bit, tak da sam ih lijepo bila držala u hladnoj (negrijanoj) sobi, kad je lagano zatoplilo u frižider i eto šta mi se desi! a mislim za gonale velim kao da i nisu se zamrzli sam se nisu od prve pretakali pio šprici tj ta voda za otapanje, a ovitrele se baš i bio onako ko zabijelio al zaminutu-2 ko da niš nije bilo, ne znam kaj da mislim naravno da me sad to isprepadalo! i šta je najbolje vjerovatno ako i sad izliječim briseve za 5.mj ipak bi u 6. išla jer mi 5.mj baš zbog nekih dr stvari neće bit baš za postupak to ću još sve vidit šta ću i kako, uopće me strah sad kako čuvat te lijekove da bude ok sve joj kak mi se zakompliciralo sve na takvoj gluposti sam u brigi

----------


## kiara79

lily nema mjesta panici,ništa se lijekovima neće desiti,gonali mogu biti na sobnoj temperaturi,samo Ovitrelle stavi u frižider,on mora obavezno biti u frižideru.. :Smile:

----------


## crvenkapica77

> Lily u ovitrelle i gonalima ti je samo voda za miješati sa lijekom, stoga nije joj se ništa dogodilo. 
> Zašto ih uopće držiš u frižideru? U frižideru samo moraju biti gotovi, već smućkani lijekovi, kao npr. decapeptyl!


ja sam uvijek drzala i menopure  u frizideru  , tako mi rekli  ,evo i sad su u frizideru .... jedino zimi nisam ,tad su bili u  hladnoj sobi  

Corina   super si koka   , SRETNO  
svima  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Lily

curke, hvala na odgovorima, sad sam ipak mirnija, a bit će ok valjda, baš sam danas opet gledala ovitrelle je ok, a gonali isto izgledaju ok (ne smrznuto), sam se baš nekako ne pretaču, a valjda je to normalno jer temp je u friž normalna, nema se kako smrznut, a nekako se bojim da bi gonale sad po toplom držala ovako van friž,nadam se da mi je ovitrelle ok  a pitat ću kad jednog dana dođem do toga da mi zatreba  :Smile: 
svima u postupcima sretno i puuuuno vibrica koje eto ne znam stavit, al svima od srca želim uspjeh!!

----------


## ježić

> lily nema mjesta panici,ništa se lijekovima neće desiti,gonali mogu biti na sobnoj temperaturi,samo Ovitrelle stavi u frižider,on mora obavezno biti u frižideru..


Zašto Ovitrelle mora obavezno biti u frižideru? Pa bočica s praškom i otapalo su zasebno. Kako ga onda u bolnici drže u ladici i nije mu ništa?

----------


## Jelena

> Zašto Ovitrelle mora obavezno biti u frižideru? Pa bočica s praškom i otapalo su zasebno. Kako ga onda u bolnici drže u ladici i nije mu ništa?


Ježić, imaš pravo. Lijekovi koji su već otopljeni u otapalu, oni se moraju držati u frižideru. Lijekovi koji su suhi i koje tek treba otopiti u otapalima, njih se ne treba držati u frižideru, ali mislim da ih je dobro staviti na mračno mjesto, u ladicu.

Decapeptyl i diphereline su dobar primjer, gdje je prvi već gotova šprica, spremna za aplikaciju, a drugi je pakiran odvojeno, suha tvar (lijek) i otapalo posebno. Prvi obavezno u frižideru, drugi na sobnoj, a radi se o istoj aktivnoj tvari.

Gonala F pak ima i otopljenih i neotopljenih. Ja sam recimo fan od Gonal F pena (otopljeni) jer ne mogu zaribat doziranje, a i iglica je najnježnija od svih koje sam isprobala.

----------


## ježić

Hvala, Jelena. Tako sam i mislila, ali me na moment zabrinulo ovo za Ovitrelle.

----------


## inana

cure, zgrožena sam... kak je moguče... ako meni m traje cca 8 dana, i to onak, jako,i bolno, i sve, kak je sad moguće- sinoć mi skoro pa stala, znači 2. dan menopura...i sad niš... a znači danas mi je 4. dan...i tražim, ali nigdje ne piše da bude trajala krače, i sad ajde dan ili dva, ali kaj je ovo normalno?

----------


## linalena

A jesi imala supresiju, one pikice prije Menopura još  prošlom ciklusu. I naravno, kada ti je bio zadnji UZV i dal si radila test

----------


## arizona311

Što se tiče Ovitrelle, meni je već bila spremna inekcija, znači u orginal pakiranju sve smučkano i spremno za pikanje. Vjerojatno je i Lily dobila takvu pikicu koja se drži u frižideru.

----------


## ježić

To je onda druga stvar. Moje obje Ovitrellke su bile zasebno prah i zasebno otopina.

----------


## kiara79

> Što se tiče Ovitrelle, meni je već bila spremna inekcija, znači u orginal pakiranju sve smučkano i spremno za pikanje. Vjerojatno je i Lily dobila takvu pikicu koja se drži u frižideru.


i ja sam dobila smućkani Ovitrelle zato sam i napisala do mora biti u frižideru..

----------


## Jelena

> To je onda druga stvar. Moje obje Ovitrellke su bile zasebno prah i zasebno otopina.


zasebno otapalo, a ne otopina (sori, učiteljica si ne može pomoći  :Grin: )
 :Kiss:

----------


## ježić

> zasebno otapalo, a ne otopina (sori, učiteljica si ne može pomoći )


Ha ha! Nema problema, i ja sam učiteljica. U prvom postu sam pitala dobro, ne znam kako mi se omaklo krivo u drugom :Embarassed:

----------


## Lily

da curke i moj ovitrelle je smućkani, ma dobro valjda će bit ok, al velim njega bi još i pregrmila i kupila drugi da mi baš vele da je to moglo naškodit lijeku, al 20 gonala, hm....

----------


## MASLINA1973

Zvala sam SD zbog lijekova i sestra kaže da mogu nazvati tek za mjesec dana... Budući da idući tjedan idem na folikulometriju, ponovno ću pitati jer su mi i prije mjesec dana rekli - za mjesec dana. Ne znam je li to doista tako ili sam nazvala dok je gužva jer je ipak ponedjeljak, jutarnji sati...
A broj sam 30. od ove godine. Je li možda još netko zvao i pitao za sebe?

----------


## Jelena

Lily, nisam skužila, je l i Gonal smućkan?
Provjeri kod dr.a kad ideš na UZV smiješ li Ovitrelle upotrijebiti nakon zamrzavanja (možda piše i na ceduljici u kutiji).

----------


## corinaII

Evo me sa transfera... vračene 3 cc a imali smo i nešto za zalediti 2x3.....sad slijedi čekanje i beta za 12 dana.Došlo je i do male hiperstimulacije......

----------


## arizona311

*corina*, sretno dalje draga. Za malene mrve da se stisnu uz mamu.  :Wink:

----------


## Lily

> Lily, nisam skužila, je l i Gonal smućkan?
> Provjeri kod dr.a kad ideš na UZV smiješ li Ovitrelle upotrijebiti nakon zamrzavanja (možda piše i na ceduljici u kutiji).


ne,ne, Gonali su normalno, onaj ajmo reć prah il kak se to već kaže i otapalo su odvojeni, ne smućkani, samo je ovitrelle smućkan, a to ću svakako pitat dal ga smijem koristit, s tim stvarima se stvarno nije za zezat, jedva dočekaš taj postupak i da onda ovakva glupost umanji šansu za uspjeh

----------


## maya3

pozz cure! molila bih vas a vjerojatno netko zna kako da se dobavim od autobusnog kolodvora do SD-a kojim tramvajem, dal moram presjedat gdje? neusudim se sama iz Gospića voziti u Zg

----------


## corinaII

Maya od autobusnog kolodvora do S.duha ti vozi tramvaj br 2. S njime ideš skroz do okretišta Črnomerec i onda tamo sjedneš na bus broj 128 i voziš se jednu stanicu do S.Duha.

----------


## linalena

> Maya od autobusnog kolodvora do S.duha ti vozi tramvaj br 2. S njime ideš skroz do okretišta Črnomerec i onda tamo sjedneš na bus broj 128 i voziš se jednu stanicu do S.Duha.


i tramvaj broj 6

----------


## Palcicazg

corinaII sretno sa mrvama i da se lijepo ugnijezde

maya, možeš i sići stanicu prije Črnomerca, mislim da ti u tramvaju kaže da si na stanici sv.duh
i onda lagano uzbrdo 10 min hoda do bolnice
ili do okretišta i onda na bus 128 Lukšići

----------


## linalena

Hej Palcice kak si??? 
Corina prekrasno za transfer, sada maziti i paziti, pusa

----------


## Palcicazg

evo odmaram, sve laganini, 
jedino kaj stalno jurim na wc, al i bolje tako

a kako si mi ti, odmaraš?

----------


## linalena

do prošlog petka sam tak, a ovaj vikend sam oba dana bila na izletima, šetnja i tak, fina klopa, kremšnite, ljuljanje bebača u kolicima, planiranje vrt
Kaj se primilo e primilo, makar nekak me malof rka, jer sam danas osjetila strašan poriv za spremanjem a meni do PMS uvijek, hmm kada inače ne volim spremati pa primjetim

----------


## Palcicazg

to i ja cijelo vrijeme govorim treba se ponašati normalno, ali se ne naprezati,
usisavati jer si u nezgodnom položaju i predugo peglati

zar nisu slični simptomi trudnoće i PMS-a  :Smile:

----------


## linalena

joj da ,dozvolim si da me opere pesimizam al onda opet turnem još malo utrića, odčorim, nekaj fino pojedem , pomazim trbuh, koji je bajdvwej veeeliiikiiiii

pokvario mi se veliki laptop pa imam samo onaj mali HP na kojem nemrem gledat filmove a u spavaćoj nemam tva, tak da opet štrikam, ne čitam baš ali zato rješavam križeljke i tak 

ti???

----------


## kordica

> Zvala sam SD zbog lijekova i sestra kaže da mogu nazvati tek za mjesec dana... Budući da idući tjedan idem na folikulometriju, ponovno ću pitati jer su mi i prije mjesec dana rekli - za mjesec dana. Ne znam je li to doista tako ili sam nazvala dok je gužva jer je ipak ponedjeljak, jutarnji sati...
> A broj sam 30. od ove godine. Je li možda još netko zvao i pitao za sebe?


meni su prošli tjedan rekli da nazovem za mjesec dana, jer nisu još ni prošlogodišnje brojeve riješili. Ja sam 109 od ove godine

----------


## inana

cure, kaj sad.. naime, danas sam trebala smučkati 2 menopura, ali taj jedan kojeg sam mješala je bio nekak nutan, i bjelkast, pa se nisam usudila piknuti ga, nego sam pomješala drugu ampulu, koja je bila normalna... e sad mene muči kaj sad- ja sam ju stavila tak smućkanu u frižider, pa bum ga pitala u srijedu kad ga vidim, ali ampula je u roku, sam je malo čudne... jel bum ja njima morala na kraju vratiti potreban broj tih koje neiskoristim,pa si mislim, kak god okrenem, ta jedna bu mi falila...kaj mislite?

----------


## Cannisa

Možda bi bilo dobro sačuvati tu smučkanu, i njima pokazati.

----------


## maya3

curke hvala na brzim odgovorima  :Wink:

----------


## MASLINA1973

> meni su prošli tjedan rekli da nazovem za mjesec dana, jer nisu još ni prošlogodišnje brojeve riješili. Ja sam 109 od ove godine


A meni su prije mjesec dana rekli da mogu očekivati za mjesec dana. To bi, dakle, bilo otprilike sada. Ne znam, vidjet ću idući tjedan uživo pa ću vam svima javiti.

----------


## inana

> Možda bi bilo dobro sačuvati tu smučkanu, i njima pokazati.


mislim da budem tak jer me niš ne košta, a ne usudim se upotrijebit bez da pitam...sad je u frižiću i čeka sutra...

----------


## sany 7

meni ti se jedna razbila, samo sam tražila kad mi je trebalo još. Nitko te niš nepita

----------


## arizona311

Curke kaj ima kod vas, kako ide pikanje, folikulići?
Tko nam prvi vadi betu, linalena

----------


## inana

ja bila danas na folic., nije bila gužva uopće, bila brzo gotova, smanjili mi decap. na pola šprice dnevno, menopur ostao kao i do sada, u petak dogovor za punkciju...niti mi rekla kaj za jajnike, niti niš, pitala me samo koliko imam godina, jer nije bila ziher dal da mi nastavi s 2 ili opet na 3... jedva čekam petak, on mi je nekak draži, bar mi sve lijepo pojasni...

----------


## arizona311

Kaže mi danas sestra da ne trebam ponoviti betu za dva dana, već za tjedan. I da dođem u utorak kod dr. Valjda će biti uzv.
"velika vam je beta" znate

----------


## arizona311

inana, super što sve ide u redu, a petak je blizu. Meni je bilo olakšanje nakon punkcije. Osjećala sam se kao koka nosilica.

----------


## inana

a malo me brine, recimo, jedna cura- sve isto kao i ja, i kao rekao joj je- premali su, idemo opet na 3 menopura, decapeptyl ostao isti, a meni nije ova baš niš rekla, malo je gledala u papir i pitala me za godine, i rekla- probat ćemo tak pa bumo u petak vidjeli...pa si ja gruntam, ajd kaj mi je ostavila po 2 menopura, ali zakaj mi ovaj decapeotil smanjila, nisam čula da si netko daje po pola pikice... pa si mislim, kaj ako mi je to previše, ili premalo... stalno mi se to mota po glavi, i krivo mi je kaj nije bio on, nego ona... tko god me pita kak je bilo, ja velim- neznam...

----------


## Palcicazg

inana ništa se ti ne brini, oni ipak znaju svoj posao
meni je prvobitno napisala pola decapeptyla, i onda se u sekundi predomislila i ipak sam pikala cijeli

da li se pikaš sama ili ideš u bolnicu?

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

Curke rodila je naša Jim...zdravog dječaka... :Smile:

----------


## linalena

Arizona čestitam  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

Hrabrice naše puno puno vam ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Klap: 

A za Jim  ne znam kako da joj , njenom mužu i dečkiću čestitam, sve izgleda tako prosto i jednostavno, možda da isto tako kažem :
                    Jim čestitam  :Zaljubljen: 

Ja vadim u petak  :Saint:

----------


## inana

> inana ništa se ti ne brini, oni ipak znaju svoj posao
> meni je prvobitno napisala pola decapeptyla, i onda se u sekundi predomislila i ipak sam pikala cijeli
> 
> da li se pikaš sama ili ideš u bolnicu?


sama...ma znam da znaju, ali sam nekak sigurnija kad mi on kaže kaj i kak, a ove pauze i razmišljanje tumačim nesigurnošću, on kad mi kaže, ako osjeti da imam nedoumica, brže bolje mi pojasni... valjda sam samo malo živčana od svega...očekivala sam da bu mi bar nekaj rekla, a osim kaj mi je uzv bio standardno bolan, nisam niš pametnija... i sad odem u apoteku, i tražim šprice i igle, inzulinske, i duge za mješanje a apotekarka mi veli- ne kužim vam se ja u to, jel znate prepoznati... nije baš moj dan...i nudi mi onu konjsku špricu s kojima bi krafne mogla filati...

----------


## nina977

> sama...ma znam da znaju, ali sam nekak sigurnija kad mi on kaže kaj i kak, a ove pauze i razmišljanje tumačim nesigurnošću, on kad mi kaže, ako osjeti da imam nedoumica, brže bolje mi pojasni... valjda sam samo malo živčana od svega...očekivala sam da bu mi bar nekaj rekla, a osim kaj mi je uzv bio standardno bolan, nisam niš pametnija... i sad odem u apoteku, i tražim šprice i igle, inzulinske, i duge za mješanje a apotekarka mi veli- ne kužim vam se ja u to, jel znate prepoznati... nije baš moj dan...i nudi mi onu konjsku špricu s kojima bi krafne mogla filati...


Inana, ja sam u svom predzadnjem postupku dobivala skoro cijelo vrijeme pola decapeptila.Ne brini,sigurna sam da će bit sve ok!


Arizona ,od srca čestitam i ovdje! :Very Happy: 


Linalena,neka bude trocifrena beta!
Ja ću možda isto u petak ako u međuvremenu ne stigne vještica,imam osjećaj da je na vratima.

Pusa svima!

----------


## Palcicazg

ja sam kupovala u ljekarni šprice i normalno da oni nemaju poima
nisam mogla vjerovati, ja sam uzela šprice od 2ml i igle za miješenje, mislim da su sedmica

decapeptyl istisni do pola (baci) i onda se pikni 

baš je šteta kaj doktori nemaju malo više vremena za nas, da nam pošteno objasne
a katkada i dva puta ako treba da nam se ponove neke stvari
meni je dosta pomogao ovaj forum i naravno par prijateljica koje se isto bore s neplodnosti.
treba pitati, treba tražiti odgovore
eto kaj da ti velim, ja sam si pikala cijeli decapeptyl, a skoro je bilo pola

uglavnom imam sada 2 mrvice na čuvanju

danas su me počeli pikati malo jajnici i dosta sam napuhnuta

----------


## inana

> ja sam kupovala u ljekarni šprice i normalno da oni nemaju poima
> nisam mogla vjerovati, ja sam uzela šprice od 2ml i igle za miješenje, mislim da su sedmica
> 
> decapeptyl istisni do pola (baci) i onda se pikni 
> 
> baš je šteta kaj doktori nemaju malo više vremena za nas, da nam pošteno objasne
> a katkada i dva puta ako treba da nam se ponove neke stvari
> meni je dosta pomogao ovaj forum i naravno par prijateljica koje se isto bore s neplodnosti.
> treba pitati, treba tražiti odgovore
> ...


a gle, nemam kaj misliti, moram poslušati,i nadati se da je to samo panika..ali teoretski, ako danas nije ništa loše promrmljala, iako nije niš rekla, i ako mi da za ta dva dana prejaku- preslabu terapiju, sve se to da još prek vikenda popraviti, jelda? mislim, nemre me zeznuti? nebi ja još niš ni pomislila, ali ovo po pola me zmotalo, a ovak kreativna s idejama kak jesam, sam si zamislila scenarij gdje ovih pola decap. nebudu obavili svoj posao jer je preslabo, ovaj menopur bu odradio previše, i onda...ma panika me pere...i nisam niš ni razdražljiva ni ništa, ali on me nekak umiri, a ovo me samo uzrujalo... jutro bu valjda pametnije...blago tebi na mrvama,

----------


## Palcicazg

možda ti je dala pola doze radi godina ili mršavosti 
koliko sam čitala decapeptyl je suspresija, on kao potiskuje jajnike, tj zaustavlja se prirodno stvaranje FSH i LH
čime se zaustavlja aktivnost jajnika
a menopurima kontrolira njihov rast
nije kod svakoga ista stimulacija i ista reakcija
cura koju sam gore upoznala je piknula samo 8 menopura i imala je 3 JS
ja sam piknula više nego duplo i decapeptiy pa sam slabiju reakciju 

samo misli pozitivno

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
svim curama šaljem pozitivne vibre
sretno

----------


## inana

> možda ti je dala pola doze radi godina ili mršavosti 
> koliko sam čitala decapeptyl je suspresija, on kao potiskuje jajnike, tj zaustavlja se prirodno stvaranje FSH i LH
> čime se zaustavlja aktivnost jajnika
> a menopurima kontrolira njihov rast
> nije kod svakoga ista stimulacija i ista reakcija
> cura koju sam gore upoznala je piknula samo 8 menopura i imala je 3 JS
> ja sam piknula više nego duplo i decapeptiy pa sam slabiju reakciju 
> 
> samo misli pozitivno
> ...


uahahahaha, bit će da je zbog mršavosti, sad si mi popravila dan ali definitivno, još bum se malo smijuljila pa idem u krpe. pusa i odmaraj!

----------


## TeddyBearz

> ali zakaj mi ovaj decapeotil smanjila, nisam čula da si netko daje po pola pikice...


Ja sam si nekoliko dana davala pola Decapeptyla obadva puta u stimuliranom, tako da nije samo kod tebe.  :Smile:

----------


## inana

sad mi je srčeko na mjestu, ova cura koja ima sve isto kao i ja, digli joj na po 3 menopura i smanjili decapeptyl na pola, i zbunjeni su kaj joj folikuli baš i ne rastu...danas su joj i krv vadili, pa si mislim, možda i meno krv sutra izvade...

----------


## corinaII

Linalena draga disi nam.....sutra vadiš betu......joj želim ti do neba sretno nek bude velika beta  :Love: 

Evo ja brojim 4 dan od transfera......nikakvih simptoma ništa ma brzo če proči ovaj tjedan.....ali zato slijedeči.....joooooj tko če dočekati betu

----------


## linalena

čekam, danas si pomažem tak da samo spavam, i da s menom u krevetu je pesica, upravo mi jede križaljku a ja je ignoriram

----------


## corinaII

hahaha ma što bi mi bez naših životinjica :Heart: ....imam i ja jednog malog crnog koker španijela :Heart:  upravo me gleda svojim velikim smeđim okicama i žica hranu

----------


## Palcicazg

linalena držim fige za sutrašnju ß

----------


## Palcicazg

kad se vadi ß na SD, kad je gotov nalaz?

----------


## linalena

ne znam, meni se neda ić gore, vDIM PRIVtno

----------


## nina977

> kad se vadi ß na SD, kad je gotov nalaz?


Krv se vadi od 7-9h,a nalaz je isti dan oko 12-13h.

----------


## špelkica

Linalena, sretno sutra!!!!!!!
Nina također  :Zaljubljen: 
Arizona, čestitam!!!!!!!!!  :Klap: 
Ostale curke koje sam zaboravila- sretno!!!

----------


## arizona311

*linalena*, sretno draga. 
Kada ćeš znati rezultate?

----------


## MASLINA1973

Svima vam želim sreću :Smile:  :Smile:  Neka se ozare sva vaša lica i lica vaših mm.

----------


## nina977

Evo da javim i ovdje,beta je negativna.Šta je tu je,idemo dalje!


Linalena,žao mi je!

----------


## linalena

e jesmo nas dvije baksuzi, ćemo se onda družiti sljedeći mjesec???
Ja se nadam prirodnjak ulovit prije strke s maturom i krajem šk.godine, jer mislim da ću onda pauzirati do 9og

zovem gore ali niš, niko se ne javlja

----------


## Cana73

Linalena i nina977 zao mi je.

----------


## nina977

> e jesmo nas dvije baksuzi, ćemo se onda družiti sljedeći mjesec???
> Ja se nadam prirodnjak ulovit prije strke s maturom i krajem šk.godine, jer mislim da ću onda pauzirati do 9og
> 
> zovem gore ali niš, niko se ne javlja


Baš jesmo baksuzi,al sigurna sam da će doć i naših 5 minuta! :Smile: 
Ja sam odlučila da ću se odmorit mjesec,dva.Od prvog dana ciklusa  pijem kortiće a od punkcije sam na Fragminu,pa hoću da mi se organizam malo očisti od svega.

----------


## nina977

> Linalena i nina977 zao mi je.


Cana,hvala ti.Jedva čekam Mb i baš se veseli  šta smo u isto vrijeme gore!

----------


## Cana73

> Cana,hvala ti.Jedva čekam Mb i baš se veseli  šta smo u isto vrijeme gore!


I ja se isto veselim, i nadam se da ce biti dobitni postupak!

----------


## Palcicazg

Linalena i nina977 baš mi je žao  :Love:   :Love:

----------


## inana

eto, saga se nastavlja- bila danas, od srijede narasli sa 7 na 13, i dao mi opet na po 3 menopura, dok je tražio rekao je- hvala Bogu, bar nešto, i tak da kontrola u nedjelju...e sad mene malo muči- ja mislim da mi je sve to prejako, jajnici me jako bole, i nekak sam si šugava, sve me boli ko da budem temp. dobila...punkcija bu krajem tjedna ako ne prije, i zamisli sad- ja idem po ljekove i onak usput pitam- a kaj ja krv netrebam vaditi- i sestra me zbunjeno pita- pa kaj nisi vadila... tak da sam si sama zrihtala vađenje krvi... e da, i dođem u lab, s onim papirom na kojem piše- ut prl i e... zvaditi 1-2 ampule i konzervirati za ELSA- šta god to bilo, i mala sestrica pita stariju- kaj je to- a ova onak pred svima- to je za Baumana, za oplodnju, jelda gospođo?a ja tupava skomentiram- mislim da vas u čekaoni nisu čuli- i taman kod te sam morala krv vaditi... ah... jedva čekam da prođe...i kak si ja računam, nalaz krvi bu gotov iza punkcije, pa mi ni to nije jasno...i kao za drugi put trebam uputnicu za ambulantno lječenje i vjenčani list... od kud sad taj vjenčani list... joooj....

----------


## kiara79

inana..od srijede do petka su ti lijepo narasli...obično idu po 2 mm/dan...
kaj se tiče vađenja krvi meni je bio nalaz gotov dan poslije punkcije,a vadila sam 1.dan folikulometrije.. :Rolling Eyes: 
nadalje za 3 menopura..nemoj se puno mislit,on je smislio stimulaciju za tebe i vjeruj mu..sigurna sam a je to sve ok...
koji ti je dan ciklusa..?
punkcija će ti po mom biti negdje oko srijede... :Grin: 
ja nisam nikad nosila vjenčani list niti ma itko tražio...

----------


## inana

> inana..od srijede do petka su ti lijepo narasli...obično idu po 2 mm/dan...
> kaj se tiče vađenja krvi meni je bio nalaz gotov dan poslije punkcije,a vadila sam 1.dan folikulometrije..
> nadalje za 3 menopura..nemoj se puno mislit,on je smislio stimulaciju za tebe i vjeruj mu..sigurna sam a je to sve ok...
> koji ti je dan ciklusa..?
> punkcija će ti po mom biti negdje oko srijede...
> ja nisam nikad nosila vjenčani list niti ma itko tražio...


ma to si i ja mislim, ne pada mi na pamet nikakav vjenčani list nositi...sad moram u nedjelju gore na mjerenje... tko zna, možda mi uskršnji zeko donese neko jajčeko...ma to kaj su tri menopura se meni čini puno jer me jako jajnik trga, baš me onak, boli, a s druge strane, malo sam si ko pred virozu pa me sve malo plaši... ma bilo bu sve ok... malo me sad prpa, pa se brinem... onak, i to je za razumjeti... ali kad mi se ti javiš, srčeko mi se vrati na mjesto, pa mi lakše...

----------


## kiara79

:Kiss:

----------


## inana

evo me, vratila se sa mjerenja... on  nije oduševljen, veli da se više očekuje od tako mlade žene, ccc, sam mi se živac digao, a ja baš zadovoljna, jedan sa 10 na 14, a drugi sa 14 na 17, u dva dana mislim da je to baš ok., i baš me briga... za endometrij mi je rekao da je super, i da punkciju očekujem u srijedu ili četvrtak, ali da bumo se sutra dogovorili...i rekao je da se pripremim na opću anesteziju, sve mi objasnio, ali da nemože biti siguran da će biti, jer da nezna dali će biti anesteziologa... a ova moja frendica ima samo milimeter više od mene, ona bu danas primila štopericu, punkcija u utorak... sada mene muči, ak bu ovo u srijedu, to znači da on nebude tamo nego ona ženska... a ona mi zeznula kad mi je smanjila terapiju...cvil-cvil...ah niš, ja i moja jajca idemo malo odmarat, nadam se da bude neka od vas sutra gore da neku kavu dogovorimo...

----------


## linalena

Ja trebam sutra gore na dogovor za dalje, nadam se prirodnjaku možda uz kakvu slabiju stimulaciju. Sada hmm kada da dođem???
Ujutro su u pol 8  folikulometrije, pa drB ode na kolegij pa kad se i dal se vrati radi sve ono što se već radi. Kada ono inače uzimaju konzultacije, oko 12???
Možda da dođem oko 11, uff ma nemam pojma??? prijedlog
E da , i još nisam dobila M, prestala sa utrićima u petak u 7 ujutro, adj kreni već jednom pliz pliz pliz

----------


## inana

meni je rekla sestra pera da konzultacije budu od 12 na dalje i da nema potrebe dolaziti prije jer se samo duže čeka... ali, poznavajući sebe, ja bi došla u pola 12... ali to sam ja, nestrpljivko...

----------


## corinaII

joj linalena draga evo tek sam sada vidila( komp. mi nije radio) da nema dobrih vjesti kod tebe ovaj mjesec  :Love: 
Drži se  :Love:

----------


## arizona311

*inana*, nemoj se ništa brinuti za folikule dobre su veličine, a do srijede/čet. će još rasti.  :Wink: 
Moji su bili slični, nekoliko komada oko 16,17 (4 dana prije punkcije).  Zašto ti je predložio opću?

*linalena*, ja bih došla gore oko 11. Vjerojatno će do tada sve završiti, naravno ako neće biti gužva od jutra. Javi nam što si dalje dogovorila. Za dalje :Love: 

*corina*, još malo do bete   :Klap: 

Cure, ja sutra vadim betu po drugi put, a u utorak kod dr. E sad, sestra rekla da dođem oko 9,10.  To mi je nekako prerano. Kakva je praksa na SD poslije pozitivne bete, kakav je dalje protokol. Ako tko zna, javite. Th.

----------


## linalena

Arizona vidjela sam više puta da su se žene sa + betom javljale sestrama pa su ih zvali unutra pa čak i za vrijeme folikulometrija. Inače sam primijetila da tako nekako u 9-10 naručuju Trudnice i pergladavaju ih tamo u onoj sobi prekoputa sobe u kojoj se uzimaju lijekovi

Sretno i veeeliiiiiiiiikaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa beta

----------


## maya3

pozz cure! bil mi mogle reći koliko se puta ide na folikometriju u jednom stimuliranom ciklusu?svaki dan ili svaki drugi i od kojeg dana se počima? pitam da se znam izorganizirat na poslu tnx

----------


## bugaboo

Pocinje se 7. ili 8. DC, u pocetku ides svaki drugi dan, a moguce je i dan za danom, sve ovisi o rastu tvojih folikula. Racunaj da ces imati 3-5 folikulometrija prije punkcije, opet sve ovisi kako ces reagirati na terapiju.

----------


## arizona311

Ja sam bila u dugom postupku, imala 4 folikulometrije.

Cure moja druga beta je 3000  :Shock:  :Yes:

----------


## nina977

Arizona,koja prekrasna beta!Čestitam!

----------


## inana

eto, ja sam danas bila opet, bila je doktorica, znači ja tužna, uopće mi nije našla jajnik, kao komentar je bio- pa dobro di je- i na papir napisala ljevi jajnik - . pa sam malo ljuta, i danas pikam, sutra opet gore, tak da sam ja do sada bila svaka 2 dana, sada sam svaki dan, i promrmljala je- punkcija u četvrtak... tak da je teško nekaj planirat...sutra je znači 6 uzv, pa dalje Bog pomaže... arizona311, jelda da ak bum i ja imala paran broj folikulometrija kao i ti, da bum imala ogromnu betu kao i ti, jelda, jelda?

----------


## arizona311

*inana*, koja je doktorica bila T ili E. Jedna je plavuša, a druga crnka ali ih ne znam po prezimenu kad su uvijek zajedno. Jel dr. T plavuša?

A kaj da ti velim, tako je meni bilo na prvom pregledu u 11 mj. Barem je dr. B bio sa njom pa je imala edukaciju. Ja ležim a oni raspravljaju što je i kako. Barem sam i ja nešto čula  :Wink: 

Sretno u četvrtak :Klap:

----------


## inana

neznam, crnka je, ista ona koja mi je smanjila terapiju, pa se dr. B., čudio, i zeknula me ta dva dana, on kad me pogledao, odmah mi vratio na po 3... ma sve me to ljuti...valjda bu sutra bolje, sutra bumo se dogovorili i za anesteziju, i tak... ma neznam, tak sam ljuta da neću ni gledati u taj papir...

----------


## inana

flash back, crna je bila na uzv, a neka plava, kratke kose je pisala... ali u bijelim kutama, nisu bile sestre...

----------


## corinaII

Hm evo da se i ja malo javim....danas mi je 7dan nakon transfera(ako se dan transfera računa kao nulti dan)....Danas sam primjetila na ulošku nakon stavljanja utrogestana par smeđih kapljica krvi u biti više kao neke žilice.......mislim da mi se menga sprema........ufff čini mi se da opet neču dočekati betu  :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad: 
Mislim da mi je rano napraviti test ili betu ????

----------


## inana

pa napravi betu, bilo je negdje na forumu po danima kolika bi trebala biti, pa... to bu ti najsigurnije...

----------


## corinaII

Joj draga rado otrčala bi ja odmah raditi betu da znam na čemu sam ali mislim da mi je prerano da mi neče ništa pokazati....jer mi je tek 7 dan od transefa ako transfer računam kao nulti dan. tj Transfer mi je bio u ponedjeljak vračene tri cc

----------


## ValaMala

Meni se čini da je to puno prerano za mengu, možda je implantacija, pričekaj još malo pa napravi test

----------


## corinaII

Uff ništa mi ne preostaje neko pričekati sutra da vidimo što če biti........(danas mi spada 24dc. a menga mi obićno dođe od 24-27dc)
ako sutra prokrvarim onda u k....  poludit ču još ovih par dana

----------


## linalena

Corina II puno puno vibrica da ne dođe M već jedna (bar jedna ) Beba

A i ja danas bila gore, na moju betu 8,8 kaže drT da je nekaj bilo al eto to je premala beta i da dobro da sam prekinula utriće. I eto baš sam dobila M

Ja se nadala prirodnjaku ovaj mjesec, ali neda dr, jer da sam debela a da je uspješnost takvim ženama nikakva. Zapravo ona mi ne bi dala niš ovaj mjesec već u 5om, no ja u 5om nemrem zbog posla tak da se odmaram do lipnja i mršavim, nadam se. A možda onda već budu i lijekovi. Tak da možda još kaj ulovim prije ljetovanja

I eto tak da sam 2 mjeseca na ledu i sa zubima na klinu

----------


## corinaII

Joj linalena draga nadam se da češ imati više uspjeha sljedeči put....a mene čeka tvoj put- imam 2x3 zaleđene jajne stanice......iskreno ne nadam se baš previše...
Dr.T je inače stroga što se debljine tiče. Sad kad sam bila na folikumetriji prije 10-tak dana, sjedim ti ja u onoj maloj predčekaonici i viče ti ona na neku curu da kako se samo tako udebljala.....da ni slučajno nije rekla da je od hormona......... baš mi je bilo žao jadne cure

----------


## inana

e pa da, i ja bila u toj predčekaoni, i ova kaže ženici koja je bila na uzv- gđo xy, kada mislite skinuti kile, a ona onak, pa skine ih pa se vrate, ali ženici bilo bed, a ova tak... joooj, hehehe, a onda ulazim ja, baja- trbuh nutra, prsa van, glavu gore... jadni mi...

----------


## corinaII

još čemo na liposukciju prije postupka  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  kad dr T. uvede svoga reda  :Laughing:

----------


## inana

možda bude 3 plus 1 gratis, pa i cicke dobijemo kakve...a ne, ajde nije svima isto, ali, ja sam samo neutralni promatrač, ali kaj tim ženicama, i svima nama nije tlaka sve ovo, i muka i trud, i onda tak, ajd da ju pozove u stranu, pa na samo da joj pojasni, ali tak kroz poluotvorena vrata...

----------


## corinaII

Dr T. je jako direktna....u mom prošlom ivf-u (9.mj) bila je jedna cura samnom na punkciji baš je bila ok..... Imala je punkciju prije mene pod opčom anestezijom i poslije nje sam bila ja na redu i pitam ja dr.T joj jel dobro ta cura što je bila samnom.. I ona (Dr.T) ti se počme derati na mene da što to mene brige, da nismo na kavi nego u bolnici i da ona nije radio 101 da djeli informacije...... joj kako mi je bilo neugodno skoro sam se rasplakala....

----------


## inana

:Laughing: ja vjerujem da ti je bilo bed, ali ja rikavam od smjeha dok te čitam... sad se cerim i zamišljam si kak si ziher biila opuštena na punkciji...onak, ne... :Laughing:

----------


## corinaII

:Laughing:  :Laughing:  joj hvala baš si mi uljepšala dan

----------


## corinaII

Inana draga ma zakon si

----------


## inana

e a znaš kaj sam si jučer pomislila, kad mi je dr. B. rekao punkcija sri. ili čet., ja sam si pomislila, joooj, da je bar četvrtak, jer ako je srijeda, nebude bio on, nego ona... baš je oštra... danas sam se skinula, i čekam ja, onak odškrinuta vrata, a ona časka s onom plavom, a mene sve prpa izaći, a ona meni, odi, odi, čekam te...

----------


## inana

> Inana draga ma zakon si


 :Cool:  :Heart:

----------


## MASLINA1973

Htjela sam odgovoriti da je dr.T tamnokosa, a plavokosa je mislim!!! dr. čije prezime ne znam, ali mislm da se zove Vanda. Ipak, nisam sigurna. 
Međutim, vaši su me opisi i nasmijali i dobro uplašili. 
Mene su, čini se, ipak zeznuli blagdani, al se nadam i prirodnom čudu. Folikulometrija tek u nedjelju, a AIH u utorak ako ne bude kasno. I slutila sam da uz dežurnoga liječnika ipak nema članova druge ekipe...
Nadajmo se čudu - prirodnom začeću jer je ovo ionako prirodni put do AIH ili pak opstanku do utorka :Smile:

----------


## inana

Deda Mraz me zeznul ove godine, nije mi donio kaj sam nam svima htjela, ali... sad računam na Uskršnjeg zeca... kad bi nam on donio kakvo jajčeko,pa da ga mi malo popazimo, pa možda onda dedi Mrazu padne kakva ideja za pod bor... :Klap:   maslina1973, nebude kasno, znaju oni kaj rade :Grin:

----------


## kiara79

plavokosa dr.je Ivkošić-Erceg

----------


## Jelena

linalena, jesi tražila u literaturi neke podatke koliko uspješnost prirodnjaka ovisi o debljini? Ja poznam npr. bucku koja je iz prirodnjaka dobila bebu. Mislim, iz prirodnjaka je u svakom slučaju slaba uspješnost. Žao mi je da dr. T. i dalje uopće nema osjećaja za pacijentice. I mene je uspjela šokirati davno kad sam bila kod njih.

----------


## linalena

Hvala Jelena, ma nisam ništa tražila, znam da trebam skinuti mali iza uha i zbog trudnoće , zar ne ali i zbog izgleda, hahaha
Samo kaj mi je rekla da neka krenem na dijetu, a ja pa nemrem ja tak brzo zgubiti te kile, a ona meni pa i 2-3 su dobro. Tak da idemo, dakle sada imam 80 na 165cm, pa da bar doteram do 70.
No uglavnom, odmaram 2 mjeseca a možda i više jer mi se čini da ću taman pogoditi kada krenu na godišnji odmor

----------


## maya3

jutro cure, baš ste mi uljepšale dan  :Wink:  sa svojom pričom al mi nije jasno kako se ona može tako odnosit prema pacijentima. Nikome nije ugodno da mu xy kaže takve stvari..koma

----------


## špelkica

*Inana*- Sretno s punkcijom!!!!!!!!!!
*Linalena*- vjerojatno ćemo zajedno u postupak pošto imamo blizu brojeve!
 Ja sam kod dr T (istina, samo jednom sam bila) i mene je pitala koliko imam godina, da izgledam ko njena 18-godišnja kćer, a ja to mi mnogi govore (da su mi bar jajca tak mlada). Komentirala je i to što su mi izvadili jedan jajnik kod laparoskopije i rekla je da me za prvi put neće jako stimulirati. Zasad imam pozitivnih iskustva kod nje i to mi je prvi put da sam kod ženskog ginekologa. Nemam višak kilograma pa me nije imala za kaj špotati. Možda joj je bilo žal kaj sam tak prošla. Stalno gledam po forumu, al ne mogu naći sličnu situaciju da je netko ostao bez jednog jajnika, tješim se da je i taj jedan dovoljan. 
Spremamo se za postupak i mm radi pretrage- piše mu mikrobiologija urina i ejakulata. Sad mi na pamet pada- da li treba napraviti ejakulat osim na standardne bakterije i na mycoplazme i ureaplazme? 
Kak to da se na prvu folikulometriju ide tek 7., 8. dan? Mislim teško mi je početi bilo kakvu terapiju dok me ultrazvučno ne pregleda da nema cisti. 
Pusa cure! 
*Arizona* čestitke!!!! *Corina*, navijam da je implatacija!!

----------


## inana

ma nije ona niš loše mislila, nego je direktna, kaj je na posljetku i bolje a mi smo osjetljive na svaku sitnicu pa i onda kada nas se ne dotikava...npr, mene ljuti kaj me boli sve na uzv, a ona je najmanje kriva kaj sam ja malo zbrčkana...ali je zato stručnjak, i nema druge nego vjerovat u procjenu specijaliste, i nadati se najboljem...moramo i mi malo očvrsnuti... nekak mi se omilila, i nadam se da bu mi baš ona bila na punkciji jer je navodno zakon... bumo vidjeli...

----------


## bugaboo

> Kak to da se na prvu folikulometriju ide tek 7., 8. dan? Mislim teško mi je početi bilo kakvu terapiju dok me ultrazvučno ne pregleda da nema cisti.


Prije nego pocnes s pikanjem ces vjerojatno morati doci na kontrolni UZV (u dugom protokolu 21 DC i mozda cak i 28 DC - tak sam ja) da se vidi jel imas cisti pa ti onda daju zeleno svjetlo za pocetak terapije.

----------


## corinaII

evo meni ovo glupo krvarenje ne prestaje.....samo postaje jače...još nije svježa krva...ali mislim da je ovaj postupka za mene gotov.... :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad: 
hm dali da odem danas vaditi betu???? jel bi moglo pokazati ako nešto ima ?? danas 8dc

----------


## kiara79

> ma nije ona niš loše mislila, nego je direktna, kaj je na posljetku i bolje a mi smo osjetljive na svaku sitnicu pa i onda kada nas se ne dotikava...npr, mene ljuti kaj me boli sve na uzv, a ona je najmanje kriva kaj sam ja malo zbrčkana...ali je zato stručnjak, i nema druge nego vjerovat u procjenu specijaliste, i nadati se najboljem...moramo i mi malo očvrsnuti... nekak mi se omilila, i nadam se da bu mi baš ona bila na punkciji jer je navodno zakon... bumo vidjeli...


za bezbolnu punkciju ona i je zakon...ja tulim kad mi rade folikulometriju... :Grin: 
a punkciju 9 folikula nisam ni osjetila.. :Smile:

----------


## kiara79

btw.meni nikad na SD nije rađen UZV prije stimulacije.. :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## kiara79

> evo meni ovo glupo krvarenje ne prestaje.....samo postaje jače...još nije svježa krva...ali mislim da je ovaj postupka za mene gotov....
> hm dali da odem danas vaditi betu???? jel bi moglo pokazati ako nešto ima ?? danas 8dc


a joj corina...pričekaj sa betom barem do petka i nastavi sa utrićima...
8 dan..hmmmm,to je tako još rano za betu...
znam da ti kida živce,ali još malo izdrži...ništa nije gotovo dok beta nije 0. :Wink: navija za tebe draga, i za tvoju mrvicu da se sad lijepo gnjezdi i ostane sa tobom narednih 8 mjeseci...
moglo bi biti implatacijsko...daj Bože da je...sretno...


arizona tebi čestitam... :Heart: 
nisam baš pisala neko vrijeme...jednostavno mi je trebalo da ohladim ovu ludu glavu,da se zbrojim i dogovorim sama sa sobom...
ali sad sam opet tu i kako ono Gibo pjeva-NE ODUSTAJEM!!!

svima  :Kiss:

----------


## frenchgirl

Cure, upravo došla s punkcije s anestezijom. Koja razlika, osjećam se gotovo kao čovjek! Samo nas tri je danas dobilo anesteziju. Koji su zapravo kriteriji tko će dobiti, a tko ne? Što se tiče dr.T meni je zadnji put na transferu bila tako živčana da je vikala na mene iako nas je bilo samo tri u čekaonici. I sad ti budi smiren! Katastrofa.
U zadnjem postu nisam postavila pitanje ali me zanima vaš odgovor: Što bi vi pomislile da čujete da je netko došao po lijekove, tu istu osobu pri izlasku pitate koji je broj (što vas logično zanima jer želite znati kad je vaš red), ali ta osoba ne želi reći, izbjegava direktan odgovor ili izgovara nesuvisle rečenice?

----------


## corinaII

Evo dobila sam mengu ipak....ide svježa crvena krv  :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad: 
što da radim da prestanem s utričima.....zvala sam sad S.DUh ali mi se nitko ne javlja....joj ne mogu vjerovati da sam prokrvarila 8dc.

----------


## modesty4

Situacija na SD-u se očito pogoršala što se tiče lijekova od kada sam ja bila tamo, a od toga nije prošlo godinu dana!
Što se tiče dr.T ja mogu samo reći da je žena bila odlična. Zabavljala me je za vrijeme punkcije i pričala sa mnom da ne mislim na bol. Što se tiče folikulometrija, svi znamo da to ide kao po traci, jer nas je toliko puno, ali i tada je bila profesionalna.
Uopće, kada čujem prič,e kako se odnose prema pacijenticama u drugim bolnicama, ja sam bila jako zadovoljna sa odnosom svih na SD-u. Kada sam ju neki dan zaustavila na hodniku i pitala što dalje, saslušala me je i razgovarala sa mnom. Mislim da je to ipak stvar trenutka i preopterećenosti.

Molila bih vas cure ako je koja bila na SD-u kod dr. Baumana na laparaskopiji da mi se javi! Da li on uopće radi te zahvate i koliko se čeka?

----------


## arizona311

> joj hvala baš si mi uljepšala dan


Moram reći da sam se i ja baš lijepo nasmijala. Vidiš nisam imala dojam da je dr. T takva, kod mene je uvijek bila dosta direktna. Ona mi bila na transferu i prošlo je ok. Samo me ljuti što nitko nije odležao, a bile smo samo 3 cure. Samo je rekla, "gotovo možete ići, sljedećiiiiiii "  :Mad: 

Ali ja se ne žalim, imamo dvije gest. vrečice  :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## corinaII

Linalena draga vidim da si ti bila u postupku s odleđenim jajnim stanicama....što misliš kad bih ja mogla iči po svoje .....dali trebam odmoriti nakon ove stimulacije( primila 35gonala +3 Cetrotide)...možda da odmorim ovaj mjesec ili?? Neznam kako to funkcionira pa te molim za savjet.

----------


## corinaII

Arizona čestitam.....nek ti bude mirna i školska trudnoča  :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## arizona311

> Evo dobila sam mengu ipak....ide svježa crvena krv 
> što da radim da prestanem s utričima.....zvala sam sad S.DUh ali mi se nitko ne javlja....joj ne mogu vjerovati da sam prokrvarila 8dc.


Joj corina, tako mi je žao. Sestre su još gore, zovi ponovno dok im ne dosadi zvonjava.
Jako, jako mi je žao.  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## linalena

Corina a *****u miša i M, da brzo prođe~~~~

Meni jučer sestrea rekla da je najbolje zvati u 13

----------


## corinaII

Dobila sam sestru...kaže da danas popijem utrogestane a da sutra vadim betu pa ako bude nešto da bi trebala pokazati. Kaže da je jutros zvala još jedna cura isto prokrvarila 8d.c

----------


## linalena

> Linalena draga vidim da si ti bila u postupku s odleđenim jajnim stanicama....što misliš kad bih ja mogla iči po svoje .....dali trebam odmoriti nakon ove stimulacije( primila 35gonala +3 Cetrotide)...možda da odmorim ovaj mjesec ili?? Neznam kako to funkcionira pa te molim za savjet.


Mene je htio drB odmah sljedeći mjesec nakon stimulacije u tzv >KRIO, ali je to padalo oko Nove a mi smo trebali ići na put pa sam odbila i krenuli onda kasnije, i eto tri mjeseca zaredom. Možda ti je najbolje odmah krenuti kako bi te što prije stavio na listu za lijekove.

I za krio postupak je prvi UZV 8-9-10dc

----------


## corinaII

Dali se onda primaju kakvi ljekovi... Koliko sam ja skužila da se dobila samo nešto za zadebljanje endometrija.

----------


## corinaII

Hmmmm popila dva utrogestana kako mi je rekla sestra na telefon i sad se osječam totalno haj....mozak by by.... :Laughing: 
Što ču i kad ti je najteže treba nabaciti osmjeh.....i  ja kako kaže KIara NE ODUSTAJEM
( ovi utrogestani su bolji od vina)

----------


## kiara79

corina draga...baš mi je žao...
ajmo glavu gore,i u nove pobjede..doći će i naših 9 mjeseci.. :Shy kiss:

----------


## corinaII

Kiara :Love:

----------


## linalena

Ja nisam uzimala ništa do transfera, no ja inače imam uvijek super endometrij

Meni su pak rekli da ako ću ići u prirodnjak da ću ići u potpuni prirodni, nikakv polustimulirani. Pretpostavljam zbog nestašice lijekova
E koji su sada uopće na redu, idem tražiti oni moju optimističnu listu

----------


## linalena

Naša lista lijekova:


Lily             287 od 18.11    STIGLI 23.2  
Arizona311   307 od 30.11    STIGLI  3.3
CorinaII       340 od 14.12     STIGLI  15.3

Isabel          381  od   20.1      očekujemo početkom travnja?? 

lberc             5 od 11.1
Maslina1973   40  od 1.2          očekujemo polovicom travnja??
Sany7          46 od 5.2
Tanjam         51 od 8.2
Linalena        61                    očekujemo početkom svibnja??
Špelkica        63
nina977        103                    polovica svibnja???
kordica         109  od 9.3
jo1974          138                     lipanj???


Isabelllllllllllllllllllllllll   :Sing:  :Sing:  :Sing:

----------


## corinaII

Hmmm znači kad potrošim svoje zaleđene jajne stanice onda če me tek staviti na listu za ljekove.....hmmmm kako ljekovi brzo stižu mislim da če moj sljedeči stimulirani biti slijedeče godine.

----------


## TeddyBearz

> Što bi vi pomislile da čujete da je netko došao po lijekove, tu istu osobu pri izlasku pitate koji je broj (što vas logično zanima jer želite znati kad je vaš red), ali ta osoba ne želi reći, izbjegava direktan odgovor ili izgovara nesuvisle rečenice?


No krasno, kao da već ne čekamo dovoljno...  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## sany 7

bbb

----------


## sany 7

Ja sam zvala u ponedeljak, rekla sestra da nisu još ni od prošle godine gotovi. A ova je valjda preko reda došla. 
Mislim ja da 2011 lista neće prije godišnjih kako to sporo ide

----------


## inana

danas mene jedna cura pitala za ljekove, ja joj rekla od kojeg sam datuma na listi, oko kojeg broja sam bila, i kad su stigli... znam da je to osobna stvar, ali kad me tak lijepo pitala, a znam kak je dugo to dočekati, nemam srca da šutim... a sve smo u istoj kaši...

----------


## MASLINA1973

Linalena, zadnja informacija - sredinom svibnja. 
Je li moguće da još nisu počeli s ovogodišnjom listom na SD?

----------


## MASLINA1973

I sad da se nadovežem... Prebirem po papirima i čitam: 14 Decapeptyl, 25 Gonal F, 1 Ovitrelle. 
Kako mi je to prvi IVF i naravno da strepim (o bockanju - da i ne pišem), bi li mi netko objasnio je li to dugi ili kratki protokol i je li netko već imao takav izbor lijekova?

----------


## MASLINA1973

> .
> U zadnjem postu nisam postavila pitanje ali me zanima vaš odgovor: Što bi vi pomislile da čujete da je netko došao po lijekove, tu istu osobu pri izlasku pitate koji je broj (što vas logično zanima jer želite znati kad je vaš red), ali ta osoba ne želi reći, izbjegava direktan odgovor ili izgovara nesuvisle rečenice?


Sigurno isto što i ti -sigurno postoje preskakanja jer je tako svugdje i u svakom poslu. Nadajmo se da nisu prečesta i da to ne zakida nas strpljive čekalice. A želim vjerovati da je tomu tako.

----------


## modesty4

Maslina to je dugi protokol, standard na SD-u. Malo pročeprkaj po ovom podforumu pa ćeš vidjeti.
Sve smo se bojale bockanja, ja osobno skoro padam u nesvjest kada mi vade krv ili moram primiti injekciju, ali u postupku sam si naučila sama davati. Sjeti se cilja i ništa nije teško!!! Sretno!

----------


## MASLINA1973

Modesty4, hvala ti. Znači li to da ovaj standard ipak nije dio "individualnog pristupa" s obzirom na raznolike dijagnoze žena ili je najučinkovitiji?

----------


## maya3

jutro cure! vi koje ste sa dužim "stažom" na SD-u molila bih vas da mi objasnite koji su kriteriji za davanje opće anestezije pri punkciji? dali je to stimulirani? naime ja sam se baš zato odlučila za SD, jer ne želim ponovno proživljavati onu agoniju punkcije na živo na VV. i dali moram dr. reći da želim pod opću?

----------


## Jelena

U mom slučaju s dr. T nije bilo pitanje direktnosti, nego bezosjećajnosti. Dr. B. mi je zaboravio reći koje mi sve uputnice trebaju, a dr. T mi je došla na punkciju i kad je skužila da nemam uputnice, vratila me u svlačionu i rekla da nema ništa od punkcije, nije dopustila da MM ode po uputnice i donese za sat-dva. Dok sam se u suzama oblačila, došla je sestra po mene. Ipak se dr. T smilovala pa mi je odradila punkciju, a uputnice je MM donio isti dan popodne. 

Po meni, ona nema nikakvu sliku što mi proživljavamo. Uglavnom ja nisam ništa propustila napraviti što su mi rekli, nekako im je to promaklo i onda ona mene kažnjava.

----------


## zedra

> I sad da se nadovežem... Prebirem po papirima i čitam: 14 Decapeptyl, 25 Gonal F, 1 Ovitrelle. 
> Kako mi je to prvi IVF i naravno da strepim (o bockanju - da i ne pišem), bi li mi netko objasnio je li to dugi ili kratki protokol i je li netko već imao takav izbor lijekova?


Po broju Decapeptyla ovo je kratki protokol, znaci supresija pocinje 1 ili 2 DC...inace bi bilo preko 20 Decapeptyla, jer se on u dugom protokolu pocinje davati 21 DC u ciklusu prije stimulacije, i onda još dane do štoperice pa to ispada puno više od 14 ampula...

----------


## Cannisa

Draga Jelena, žao mi je što si tako prošla. Neznam dal je dr.T možda imala loš dan ili što drugo. Prema meni je uvijek bila super, draga , pristupačna, s njom se uvijek može dogovoriti sve oko postupka. Ne bih željela da novi pacijenti odmah u startu dobiju neko loše mišljenje o dr.T. mislim da je sve to individualno. Neko ima pozitivno iskustvo ,a neko ne. Iako bih ja osobno željela, da MPO liječnici općenito prema našoj skupini pacijenata imaju više razumjevanja i pažnje jer smo ipak nekako osjetljivije i radi hormona i radi toga svega što proživljavamo.

----------


## arizona311

> Modesty4, hvala ti. Znači li to da ovaj standard ipak nije dio "individualnog pristupa" s obzirom na raznolike dijagnoze žena ili je najučinkovitiji?


Moja terapija je bila identična tvojoj. Prvi postupak, dugi ciklus. Tijekom bockanja ponestalo mi je nekoliko decapep. koje sam dobila bez problema. 

Što se tiče individualnog pristupa, stvarno ne znam kaj da mislim. Na prvom preglede dr. je letimično pogledao moje papire (osnovne hormone, papu) i prepisao terapiju. Sve ostalo što sam vadila tipa tsh, t4 nije ni pogledao. Sve vrijednosti bile su u refer. granicama tako da nisam reagirala. Kako mi je ovo bio prvi postupak puno toga ne znaš, pa niti ne pitaš. Forum mi je puno pomogao sa rupama u znanju.

Sa pikanjem se nemoj ništa brinuti. Meni je bilo teško na početku (zlo mi je čim vidim iglu) ali na sve se navikneš. Prvih nekoliko puta je malo teško ali kasnije ide bez problema.

----------


## inana

> Draga Jelena, žao mi je što si tako prošla. Neznam dal je dr.T možda imala loš dan ili što drugo. Prema meni je uvijek bila super, draga , pristupačna, s njom se uvijek može dogovoriti sve oko postupka. Ne bih željela da novi pacijenti odmah u startu dobiju neko loše mišljenje o dr.T. mislim da je sve to individualno. Neko ima pozitivno iskustvo ,a neko ne. Iako bih ja osobno željela, da MPO liječnici općenito prema našoj skupini pacijenata imaju više razumjevanja i pažnje jer smo ipak nekako osjetljivije i radi hormona i radi toga svega što proživljavamo.


da se nadovežem, moja frendica, koja je bw. jučer dobila 9 stanica, sad javila da su tri uspjele, :Very Happy:  jeeej, je na zadnje tri folikulomerije bila bez uputnice, bez problema je sve odradila, i donijela pravu nakon dva dana, a i za postupak je donijela krivu uputnicu- nije ona kriva nego njen doc. :Rolling Eyes: , ali nitko joj ništa nije rekao, a eto baš je bila doktorica, tak da mislim da je ovo bilo onak, slučajno tak ispala, stvarno mislim da je istina i da imaju razumjevanja i sućuti za nas, ali eto, nekad tako padne grah... :Grin:

----------


## modesty4

> Modesty4, hvala ti. Znači li to da ovaj standard ipak nije dio "individualnog pristupa" s obzirom na raznolike dijagnoze žena ili je najučinkovitiji?


 Nema ti baš nakog posebnog individualnog pristupa, posebno kada ti je prvi puta.
Tijekom folikulometrija dr će ti povećavati ili smanjivati terapiju ovisno o tvojoj reakciji. Kada ti zatreba još lijekova dobit ćeš ih, meni su u tijeku jednog postupka u 3 navrata davali lijekove, jer je moja stimulacija bila maratonska!
Da li su ti rekli od kada počinješ sa dec-om?
Sad sam pogledala u svoje papire i ja sam prvi puta sve dobila točno kao i ti 14 dec-a, 25 gonala i ovitrelle. Sa dec-om sa počela 23 dan ciklusa. Završila sam sa 18 decapeptyla i 33 gonala.

----------


## Palcicazg

Imala sam lagane simptome, cicke za broj veće, buša napuhnuta, lagano pikanje, super sam se osjećala....

Ništa od moje 2 vraćene mrvice ß 2,39  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## corinaII

Dobi mengu 8dc. ipak danas vadila betu koja je 0.095..........
Sutra zovem S.Duh da vidim što čemo sa zaleđenim jajnim stanicama

PalcicaZG :Love:  doči če i naših 9 mjeseci

----------


## kiara79

Palcice žao mi je.. :Love:

----------


## Palcicazg

nadam se da ću dobiti i idem slijedeći ciklus u prirodnjak

kako sam ovaj postupak bila u simuliranom kakve su mi šanse 
da sad u slijedećem ciklusu imam reakciju jajnika
da li je moguće da bude 2-3 folikula

----------


## frenchgirl

> jutro cure! vi koje ste sa dužim "stažom" na SD-u molila bih vas da mi objasnite koji su kriteriji za davanje opće anestezije pri punkciji? dali je to stimulirani? naime ja sam se baš zato odlučila za SD, jer ne želim ponovno proživljavati onu agoniju punkcije na živo na VV. i dali moram dr. reći da želim pod opću?


Neznam točno kriterije. Jer mi koje smo bile na punkciji imamo različit broj folikula. Ja sam imala 11, ostale manje. Ja sam načula da se može pitati, ali ti ništa ne garantiraju. Svakako sama pitaj jel ne vjerujem da će ti sami ponuditi.

----------


## kiara79

> nadam se da ću dobiti i idem slijedeći ciklus u prirodnjak
> 
> kako sam ovaj postupak bila u simuliranom kakve su mi šanse 
> da sad u slijedećem ciklusu imam reakciju jajnika
> da li je moguće da bude 2-3 folikula


palcice,dr.B voli da se ide u prirodnjak iza stimulacije,i moguće je da je bolja reakcija,
jer jajnici još rade i hormoni se ne izlučuju sa prvom mengom..
sretno!! :Smile:

----------


## MASLINA1973

Hvala, cure. 
I dalje sam optimist, uvjerena da će lijekovi ipak pristići prije ljeta i da ću ja u postupak prije GO. 
Hvala i na podršci za pikanje. Naravno, sad se grozim, ali će sigurno dišpet proraditi - "ma mogu ja i to" :Smile: 
U ponedjeljak idem na folikulometriju pa možda u utorak i na AIH ako ne zakasnimo. Tada ću pitati sestre koliko smo se pomakli. Svakako javljam :Smile:

----------


## corinaII

Inana draga  :Love:  :Love: za punkciju.....bit če sve u redu....javi kako je prošlo  :Love:

----------


## corinaII

Linalena draga koje mi sve uputnice trebaju kad se ide u postupak s odleđenim jajnim stanicama.

----------


## kiara79

> Linalena draga koje mi sve uputnice trebaju kad se ide u postupak s odleđenim jajnim stanicama.


za folikulometriju,IVF za bolničko liječenje i za spermiogram..klasika ko i za stimulirani ili prirodni..

inana...ajmo sa jajčekima na svijetlo...koliko ih ima..

----------


## linalena

Treba pisati : Bolničko liječenje - sekundarni ICSI

Al zadnji put mi to dokica zaboravila dopisati i niš nisu rekli

----------


## linalena

cure idem na 4 dana na more, prvi puta sa pesom, i nakon dugog vremena potpuno opuštena, idem uživati

pa pa i sretan uskrs

----------


## corinaII

LInalana  :Bye:  ljepo se provedi na moru, nadam se da če  tvoj pasić uživati u proljetnom kupanju  :Heart:

----------


## inana

> Inana draga za punkciju.....bit če sve u redu....javi kako je prošlo


imamo 6 pisanica, doktorica je možda najnježnija doktorica koju sam imala, srce od žene.

----------


## arizona311

Krasno 6 pisanica :Zaljubljen: , sretno draga.

----------


## Palcicazg

inana, bravo za jajčeka, a kad je transfer?

----------


## kordica

Kak stojimo s lijekovimA?

----------


## MASLINA1973

Čekamo, čekamo... 
Broj 40 (1.2.) zadnja informacija glasi za mjesec dana.

----------


## špelkica

Drage cure, sretan vam Uskrs! 
Svima koje niste sad uspjele  :Love: 
Mi bi išli sutra na SD napravit spermiogram. Jel zna koja od kolko do kolko se radi?

----------


## kordica

> Drage cure, sretan vam Uskrs! 
> Svima koje niste sad uspjele 
> Mi bi išli sutra na SD napravit spermiogram. Jel zna koja od kolko do kolko se radi?


Od 9 do 11 sati, nalaz je za tjedan dana. Sretno

----------


## inana

curke, tko otvara bolovanje nakon et? jel ginekolog ili dr. opće prakse? mislim lani sam ležala tjedan dana na institutu, ginekološki problem a bolovanje mi otvorila dr. opće prakse, s mojim ginićem želim imati što manje posla, a eto tek sam se sada sjetila...

----------


## linalena

Ginekologica ti daje preporuku pa onda sa tim papirom kod opće prakse da otvori bolovanje, trajanje 14dana. Kada istekne ili ti hoćeš prekinuti, zoveš ginekologicu da prekine bolovanje a kod opće prakse po doznake koje nosiš u firmu

----------


## MalaMa

sretan Uskrs svima!

----------


## kiara79

inana nadam se da si već doma sa svojim mrvekima u buši...
sretno~~~~~~ :Heart:

----------


## Isabel

> Cure, imam ponovo pitanje za vas. Kako smo radi pape odgodili naš postupak za barem 4 mj., a na listi ljekova sam od početka godine te isti samo što nisu stigli, koja je gore procedura onda?
> 
> Da proformulirm pitanje: Da li me moji ljekovi, pod mojim imenom i brojem čekaju na SD-u i koliko? Ili ukoliko se ne pojavim neko vrijeme, moje ljekove daju nekom drugom? 
> Jer ljekovi bi trebali doći u 4.mj, a mi prije 8. ili 9. mj. sigurno nećemo na konzultacije kod Baumana, tj. bar dok ne dobijem dobar nalaz pape. Radila sam kriopterpiju, i sad moramo čekati 4 mj. do kontrole.
> 
> Hvala



Nitko mi nije odgovorio  :Sad:

----------


## linalena

Isabel, ne znam odgovor, a čak me i osobno interesira. Ja si nekako razmišljam: dignuti lijekove čim dođu, tako i tako imaju rok trajanja. Pa ne mogu oni nas natjerati da idemo u postupak, ako recimo idemo na put, razbolimo se i neš slično. Tako da bi ja na tvom mjestu lijepo otišla pitati dal su došli lijekovi i uzela ih, pa ako će se približiti itek roka trajanja onda bi otišla gore da ih zamijene i daju ove nekome ko je prije u postupku.
Al zapravo treba pitati gore

----------


## inana

> inana nadam se da si već doma sa svojim mrvekima u buši...
> sretno~~~~~~


naši buceki su na sigurnom. sada samo da je malo sreće... pusa!

----------


## arizona311

*inana*, kis kis za mrvice

----------


## Isabel

> Isabel, ne znam odgovor, a čak me i osobno interesira. Ja si nekako razmišljam: dignuti lijekove čim dođu, tako i tako imaju rok trajanja. Pa ne mogu oni nas natjerati da idemo u postupak, ako recimo idemo na put, razbolimo se i neš slično. Tako da bi ja na tvom mjestu lijepo otišla pitati dal su došli lijekovi i uzela ih, pa ako će se približiti itek roka trajanja onda bi otišla gore da ih zamijene i daju ove nekome ko je prije u postupku.
> Al zapravo treba pitati gore


Znači mi ljekove sami podižemo i nosimo kući/kod dokrora/gdje želimo? Nije obavezno da se predaju našem MPO doktoru?

Ok, hvala ti, nazvati ću sutra!   :Wink:

----------


## špelkica

Inana  :Zaljubljen:  za mrvice!
Išli smo danas obavit spermiogram i mm se oduševio prostorijom nasuprot onom s VV, čak mi je i poslikao unutrašnjost i obavljen posao da dobim uvid u to. Ja sam umrla od smijeha  :Laughing:

----------


## inana

> Inana  za mrvice!
> Išli smo danas obavit spermiogram i mm se oduševio prostorijom nasuprot onom s VV, čak mi je i poslikao unutrašnjost i obavljen posao da dobim uvid u to. Ja sam umrla od smijeha


hahahaha, moj je isto presretan, veli da mu je na vv muka kad se sjeti onih pločica i prozorčića, a ja se samo kesim :Grin: , i mislim si, e stari moj, ja bi se s tobom mjenjala svaki dan! pa kad si bila, ziher sam te vidjela, jesi pričala sa sestrom Perom?ziher jesi... ja sam bila ona koja se vrpolji jer joj se piški... :Embarassed:  baš mi je bilo koma trpit...

----------


## kiara79

Isabel...kad ti dođu lijekovi trkom po njih,pa neka čekaju doma postupak.ti ideš u postupak normalno kad hoćeš,bez obzira kad si podigla lijekove..
ako se duže vrijeme ne javiš,da...daju ih nekome drugome...

----------


## špelkica

Inana, jesi bila sama ili s tm? Mislim da znam koja si, jesi išla unutra negdje oko 11h? Ja sam se non stop selila od jednog stolca do drugog jer sam sestru Peru htjela pitat da mi udari štambilj za putni nalog i nikak da mi to napravi  :Klap:

----------


## MASLINA1973

> Isabel, ne znam odgovor, a čak me i osobno interesira. Ja si nekako razmišljam: dignuti lijekove čim dođu, tako i tako imaju rok trajanja. Pa ne mogu oni nas natjerati da idemo u postupak, ako recimo idemo na put, razbolimo se i neš slično. Tako da bi ja na tvom mjestu lijepo otišla pitati dal su došli lijekovi i uzela ih, pa ako će se približiti itek roka trajanja onda bi otišla gore da ih zamijene i daju ove nekome ko je prije u postupku.
> Al zapravo treba pitati gore



Iako ni ja ne znam odgovor, čini mi se logičnim da možemo uzeti svoje lijekove (koje ionako duuugo čekamo) i potom čekati postupak. Inače bi nam se lako moglo dogoditi da dođemo na red za postupak, a lijekova nema i nema...

----------


## inana

pitanjce, piše da vadim betu za 12 dana :Heart:  :Heart: - e sad frendica mi veli 140 kn, i neide na uputnicu, pa kak je moguće da neide? to skoro pe ne vjerujem... jel u pravu?i jel to mogu na sv. duhu ili? :Zaljubljen:

----------


## MASLINA1973

> pitanjce, piše da vadim betu za 12 dana- e sad frendica mi veli 140 kn, i neide na uputnicu, pa kak je moguće da neide? to skoro pe ne vjerujem... jel u pravu?i jel to mogu na sv. duhu ili?


Inana, naravno da možeš vaditi betu na SD. 140 kuna je cijena u privatnom laboratoriju. Sretno :Smile:

----------


## inana

> Inana, naravno da možeš vaditi betu na SD. 140 kuna je cijena u privatnom laboratoriju. Sretno


cccc, a ja joj lijepo kažem da nema šanse da samo privatno, ajd da moraš nešto doplatit, ali ovak...

----------


## ober

IVF prvi puta, vraćeno 3 cc, danas prva beta 374,37 i sestra kaže trudni ste! UZV za tjedan dana. Kako se ponašati, supruga mi sve dobro podnosi, gotovo bez simptoma (osim problema sa stolicom). Do sada nije bilo strogo mirovanje, već samo mirovanje (išli svaki dan 2-3 x u šetnju po 20-ak min). Vidim da ovdje pišu žene, nadam se da nećete zamjeriti uljezu  :Smile:

----------


## linalena

o dapače, muževi itekako dobrodošli
Prije svega čestitammmmmmmmmm  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

Ober a  možeš li pliz reći koje su vaše dijagnoze??

----------


## inana

> IVF prvi puta, vraćeno 3 cc, danas prva beta 374,37 i sestra kaže trudni ste! UZV za tjedan dana. Kako se ponašati, supruga mi sve dobro podnosi, gotovo bez simptoma (osim problema sa stolicom). Do sada nije bilo strogo mirovanje, već samo mirovanje (išli svaki dan 2-3 x u šetnju po 20-ak min). Vidim da ovdje pišu žene, nadam se da nećete zamjeriti uljezu


 :Heart: čestitke! a kaj se tiče uljeza, mi volimo uljeze s dobrim vjestima, a od uljeza volimo još više suborce s dobrim vjestima! :Zaljubljen:

----------


## ksena28

ober, tako je divno čitati angažiranog i nježnog supruga  :Smile:  raznježio si me! i dalje se ponašajte isto, lagane šetnjice, nek ne diže preteško, nek sad baš me gleta i kreči po doma, ali što se sveg ostalog tiče, ako se osjeća dobro nek se ponaša normalno...

čestitam od srca!

----------


## ksena28

što se stolice tiče, donat Mg ujutro natašte topao ili sobne temperature i bit će to sve ok

----------


## kiara79

> ober, tako je divno čitati angažiranog i nježnog supruga  raznježio si me! i dalje se ponašajte isto, lagane šetnjice, nek ne diže preteško, nek sad baš me gleta i kreči po doma, ali što se sveg ostalog tiče, ako se osjeća dobro nek se ponaša normalno...
> 
> čestitam od srca!


X na ksenin post...tak je sve lijepo napisala. :Smile: 

ober i TŽ čestitam na lijepoj beti.. :Very Happy:

----------


## ober

Drage moje,
hvala Vam na čestitkama i podršci! Zaista je divno čitati postove na ovom PF, ponekad mi se čini da su ljudi koji idu na MPO "bolji ljudi" u odnosu na opću populaciju i pomislim kako bi bilo divno da su ljudi i inače tako susretljivi, uviđajni i dobri. Post sam napisao izmeđuostalog i da bih ohrabrio sve koji idu na MPO. U mome okruženju ima 10-ak parova koji su dobili djecu na ovaj način, čak štoviše kad se o tome povede razgovor skoro da je više djece začeto bezgrešno nego grešno!

MŽ: 71; Ja: 72
Moja dijagnoza: oligoasthenozoospermia
Njena - nema

----------


## sweety

> Evo meni nije jasno, obavila sam prvi AIH, zadnji  UZV mi je rađen 2 dana prije inseminacije i tada mi je dana štoperica.
> Nakon ta dva dana (dan ipo) znam da folikul treba pucat, pa je svejedno jeli pukao veče prije, to jutro ili popodne.
> 
> Ali  na dan inseminacije ne rade na SD taj UZV, tako da se ne zna u kojoj je  fazi bio folikul, ne zna se koliko je narastao naposljetku, ne zna se  kakvo je stanje endometrija.
> Puno toga se ne zna. Samo su prknuli spermiće i eto.
> I sad kad se ne uhvati, nećemo imat pojma zašto.
> Nećemo znati da li prilagođavat terapiju, kako tempirat vrijeme.
> Tako da ni za slijedeći pokušaj u startu vidim da nema smisla.
> 
> ...



Već sam bila pisala dole na temi o inseminaciji.

Pa me zanima potvrda od vas ostalih koje ste tu, da li je i vama na AIH-u bilo isto preskakan taj pregled uzv-om na sam dan inseminacije?

----------


## nina977

sweety,ja sam odradila 2 AIH privatno i tad mi je rađen uzv na dan inseminacije i 1 na Sv.duhu gdje mi nije rađen uzv.Nažalost,bezuspješna sva tri postupka!

----------


## špelkica

Sweety, i meni je rađen uzv na dan inseminacije, ali na VV, ne znam zašto SD to ne prakticira. Meni se nije uhvatilo, ali iz drugih razloga. 
Jučer sam pitala sestru kad bi otprilike trebala doći na red i rekla je možda za 2 mjeseca,nek nazovem za mjesec dana tak da moramo mijenjat listu.
Ober, čestitam  :Klap:

----------

